# Camera talk...



## nac (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was thinking of a thread where we can have general chit chat... uh... anything and everything about cameras and photography...

It's for all from noob, amateur, enthusiast to professional. 

Come on, let's start it...

Nikon has announced L610 similar to SX150, nice specification but lacks manual exposure control...
Nikon Coolpix L610: Digital Photography Review

Canon have been announcing SX150/130/120 in the month of August... Can we expect one?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 14, 2012)

I would like the successor to be more rectangular. The design looks old and odd

I also wonder if there is something wrong with Nikon, Canon, Panasonic and other major brands. They have stopped innovating and simply keep increasing MP count and zoom in successive products (not talking about DSLRs)

Looking at cameras in 10-20k range which is a very reasonable range... why are there no camera with a 1/1.7" sensor, 35mm (in terms of 35mm) 10 or 12x zoom lens and 8-10MP resolution?

Phone cameras have really come a long way in this aspect
HTC One X f/2.0 aperture
Nokia N8 1/1.8" sensor and xenon
Nokia 808 1/1.2" sensor, xenon and led for video. Awesome oversampling technique. The camera captures 5MP in default mode using the full sensor. Video better than Nex5N
iPhone4S : super fast HDR
Upcoming Sony cameraphone will have a new sensor that shoots HDR videos

Have PnS manufacturers stopped innovating?


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> I also wonder if there is something wrong with Nikon, Canon, Panasonic and other major brands. They have stopped innovating and simply keep increasing MP count and zoom in successive products (not talking about DSLRs)



Some claim MP war is over. But it doesn't seems to be, Sony introduced 18MP with HX series. Now even more with RX100, 20MP... and reviews are overwhelmingly positive. There are some innovation, mostly they are just frills.

Even I had thought about similar thing, aperture . 3yrs back, small PnS (like, SX120) cam had f/2.8 now our cams are f/3.x. It's good to have a larger aperture.


marvelousprashant said:


> Looking at cameras in 10-20k range which is a very reasonable range... why are there no camera with a 1/1.7" sensor, 35mm (in terms of 35mm) 10 or 12x zoom lens and 8-10MP resolution?


Except the sensor, we have the rest. Fuji cameras comes with 1/2" sensor, probably the biggest in this price range.


marvelousprashant said:


> HTC One X f/2.0 aperture



We have a P310 
EX2F is on the way with the whooping f/1.4 but will have a heavy price tag.


marvelousprashant said:


> Nokia N8 1/1.8" sensor and xenon
> Nokia 808 1/1.2" sensor, xenon and led for video. Awesome oversampling technique. The camera captures 5MP in default mode using the full sensor. Video better than Nex5N
> iPhone4S : super fast HDR
> Upcoming Sony cameraphone will have a new sensor that shoots HDR videos



If that's the case, Sony may soon bring that feature in it's cameras.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2012)

its not that p&s manufactures r not innovating..just the price r not less
nikon 1 series
pentax Q series
canon G1x
sony RX100
Olympus pen series
panasonic G series
all these r actually there to just stand above P&S ...and not there to compete DSLRs

but the cost of each of them is very high right now except a few

but if u see even nikon P7000 and canon g12,panasonic LX5 also cost more than 25k

soo its like companies wants u to increase budget  btw sensors in modern P&S r much better in low light then 2-3 years back

nac i am not sure how much that aperture value helps in those small sensors...


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> nac i am not sure how much that aperture value helps in those small sensors...



Yeah, that's a good point. I missed that... They were equipped with smaller sensor.

And yes, I missed that P7000.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

one question...why should one prefer mirrorless cams over dslrs....keeping aside their form factor ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

I am interested in only this cam: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200 Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review
F2.8 all the way baby.



abhidev said:


> one question...why should one prefer mirrorless cams over dslrs....keeping aside their *form factor* ?


That's the important point, its easier to carry a small pocket size cam, plus micro 4/3rds can fit almost all lenses using adapters.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> nac i am not sure how much that aperture value helps in those small sensors...



Well our point and shoots don't do well at higher ISO. Atleast larger aperture would allow faster shutter speed in evening shots


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> I am interested in only this cam: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200 Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review
> F2.8 all the way baby.



According to rumors the price will be around 40k


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2012)

no one can neglect the fact that people dont buy dslrs coz they r big and hard to handle and carry
show ur wife/gf a dslr and a EPL3 ...u would instantly know the most basic differences 

Also micro 4/3 are there to give DSLR type of pic quality in a smaller package...and 70-80% its quality is upto DSLR

3rd one the use of old lenses is just like android using various ROMs  u have to use it on manual modes...but photography becomes very cheap that way

I may get a micro 4/3 for my dad who just hates to carry huge package of dslr+lenses ...he had a yashika film slr and it was very light in weight


FZ200 got good reviews with 2.8 Aperture...but sensor size is still the same small one...will see the performance


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2012)

abhidev said:


> one question...why should one prefer mirrorless cams over dslrs....keeping aside their form factor ?



It seems the form factor is the major +

There are manufacturers who make mirror-less CSC equipped with APS C sensors. So the quality of the image should be as good as DX format cameras (or at least close to that). Who knows, they may come up with full frame mirror-less camera in the near future 



tkin said:


> I am interested in only this cam: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200 Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review
> F2.8 all the way baby.



Constant aperture through out the focal range, it's gonna be the tag line. whatdigitalcamera quoted FZ60s price around 20k, So I guess FZ200 price would be in 30s. Let's see....


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2012)

sony is making a SLT full frame camera 
Top sources say Sony developing full frame A99 as hybrid GH2-like DSLR targeting professional filmmakers | EOSHD.com


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

hmmm... so the quality may not be better than the DSLRs but it definitely makes them portable than the DSLRs....


Anyone here has a mirrorless cam...can pls some sample pics.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2012)

^ Up to my knowledge only Soumik has one. You can try flickr... There you can find plenty...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2012)

yaah only shoumik have...if u want samples i can get them from other forum if its ok for u


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 15, 2012)

Sony Nex series is pretty awesome. Because they use a larger APS-C sensor compared to their competition.

However Sony has limited the no. of accessories which is a bad thing. Sometimes I wonder why Canon isn't making these. Their G1X and G12 series is good but I would prefer a Nex any day. 

The problem however is controls. On a proper DSLR you get plenty of buttons and dials for everything.. some are even customizable. The Nex series has everything hidden in menu. Hence professionals prefer a DSLR over mirrorless because it helps them get their camera ready very quickly

Another factor is the weight. DSLRs are heavy compared to mirrorless hence they feel better in hand when using with long and heavy telephoto lenses.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2012)

^ Not just Sony... Samsung is also using APS-C sensors and Fuji too with X-Pro 1. Now Canon joined the league with EOS M. We will know it's performance soon, I guess...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 15, 2012)

Samsung I know but when it comes to IQ Sony > Olympus > Samsung

X-Pro 1 is better than the above but being priced above 1lakh it is in a different league altogether... and its competition is the Leica M9


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's really a huge price tag for mirrorless camera.

I don't know much (actually nothing) about brands not available in India esp. interchangeable cameras. But recently I just looked at some of the compacts from Leica, Casio, Ricoh, Sigma, Pentax and Kodak. Seems we didn't miss something huge. Other than Leica, some Kodak bridge cameras are using OIS, rest all all sensor shift or digital. And one model from Leica V-Lux 3, a clone version of FZ150 and priced around $950. It's really huuuuuge for a bridge. Some jaw dropping feature from those brands are continuous drive (40fps) from Casio, high speed recording (1000fps) again from Casio, and some cameras have time lapse recording ...

So, already there was a full frame mirrorless camera...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2012)

@nac did u studied about interchangable lens camera limited to full frame only or u checked medium format from hasselblad , mamiya,pentax 


the 3 worst thing about these OTHER formats are

1. No Optical viewfinder...there is digital viewfinder but its not optimal right now for any pro work at all
2. lack of buttons like prashant said...its one of the advantages of a pro grade DSLR that it have soo many quick access buttons

3. poor handling...there is very poor grip on these small cameras...and if u put heavy lenses u have to keep it in mind that the mount can break by even a 700gm lens...just always hold it with lens


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

nac said:


> Yeah, that's really a huge price tag for mirrorless camera.
> 
> I don't know much (actually nothing) about brands not available in India esp. interchangeable cameras. But recently I just looked at some of the compacts from Leica, Casio, Ricoh, Sigma, Pentax and Kodak. Seems we didn't miss something huge. Other than Leica, some Kodak bridge cameras are using OIS, rest all all sensor shift or digital. *And one model from Leica V-Lux 3, a clone version of FZ150 and priced around $950.* It's really huuuuuge for a bridge. Some jaw dropping feature from those brands are continuous drive (40fps) from Casio, high speed recording (1000fps) again from Casio, and some cameras have time lapse recording ...
> 
> So, already there was a full frame mirrorless camera...


I was reading this up, its like a mac, pay 5 time more for exactly the same features.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 15, 2012)

Hasselblad has a 200MP camera that costs $45000.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2012)

Lecia company have similar value in camera world as mac in laptops...they make same old type retro models with all modern features...and give leather finish with leather pouch...and charge 5 times 

*encrypted-tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTXn6Xxc0xzNtDMtbiqVhYuDyeWPwCU70VXYvl-YcQFwXGh4qrw3g

prashant hasselblad is for Pro ka baap 

*encrypted-tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRMozKj7u5pD83NakQRSdmfreusVNj7aez7QpnFv91K8gLVL7MZ


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, read this on V-Lux 3 comment:


> Leica offers very good prizes for "Leica's Only Cameras" competitions. I'd like to see a brave Panasonic FZ-150 owner submit his pictures in, and hopefully win. Of course he/she would have to change the EXIF data to VR-LUX 3, but is his/hers winning photo any "less" in merit because it does not have the red dot of satisfaction.





> These Panaleica's always make me smile. But I particularly have to stop myself laughing out loud when I meet someone who's bought one...
> LIKE
> 2
> 
> ...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 15, 2012)

Modern features? That camera M9 doesn't have an Auto mode... or even Auto focus. 

But the picture quality is unbelievable... Also that summarox 50mm is a very very very very good lens. Together they are a perfect combo for any pro with lots of $$. DSLR like quality in a very compact package


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Hasselblad has a 200MP camera that costs $45000.



wow...200mp ...even the photoshop will crash if I open such a huge image in it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 15, 2012)

^ The size of a RAW image from that camera according to reviews is 1GB


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2012)

ooh forget leica cameras ...sometimes back they launched worlds 1st total B&W DSLR Camera...and i am sure it would have sold with pros


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @nac did u studied about interchangable lens  camera limited to full frame only or u checked medium format from  hasselblad , mamiya,pentax


  You mean, there are medium/large format mirrorless cameras??? 



marvelousprashant said:


> Hasselblad has a 200MP camera that costs $45000.


 Camera for 45 grand  What they do? Rob a bank or what?
200MP... is that all??? 



abhidev said:


> wow...200mp ...even the photoshop will crash if I open such a huge image in it





marvelousprashant said:


> ^ The size of a RAW image from that camera according to reviews is 1GB


My PC is even struggling for 15 minutes to stack 5 jpegs. 



sujoyp said:


> ooh forget leica cameras ...sometimes back they launched worlds 1st total B&W DSLR Camera...and i am sure it would have sold with pros



Why they wanted a B&W one??? Were there any usable b&w sensors made in 1950s by Leica's R&D


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2012)

no nac ...i didnt ment medium format mirrorless ...just that u were reserching on soo many type of sensors, i thought u may have missed medium format 

Leica launch of b&w is a may 2012 news  that too a full frame one

Leica announces M-Monochrom black-and-white 18MP rangefinder : Digital Photography Review


----------



## nac (Aug 16, 2012)

^
I have come across the name Hasselblad and I mostly look for cameras from dpreview database where they don't have this brand's camera in their database. I read about Hasselblad in wiki article. Seems they only manufacture medium format cameras. 

I thought Pentax 645D is the only medium format DSLR until I heard about this Hasselblad. Do you guys have any idea why Hasselblad still using CCD sensors?

Leica's M Monochrom - I really don't know who would buy this camera for 7500 dollars.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2012)

they say CCD produces better skin tones then CMOS and CCD sensor gives faster FPS then CMOS
Many people still use D200 just for portrait photography coz it gives a soft and perfect tone of human skin...they just dont like CMOS (Even I am planning)

As i said dont bother abt leica...it have a different standards..its roll cameras still sells for more than D7000


----------



## nac (Aug 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> CMOS and CCD sensor gives faster FPS then CMOS


Are you sure? Somewhere I read, CMOS are faster...


sujoyp said:


> As i said dont bother abt leica...it have a different standards..its roll cameras still sells for more than D7000


So the saying is correct "Leica is like a MAC in cameras"


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2012)

yaah it seems CMOS is faster


Performance	CCD	         CMOS
Responsivity	Moderate	Slightly better
Dynamic Range	High	          Moderate
Uniformity	        High	        Low to Moderate
Speed	      Moderate to High	Higher

what I read is CCD is better in most ways...but its huge power consuming


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 21, 2012)

Canon announces PowerShot SX500 IS and SX160 IS 16MP superzooms : Digital Photography Review

Specs here

Same small sensor, more Megapixels 
f/3.4 lens and Digic 4. Disappointing indeed. They just did what I said in my first post more MP, more zoom


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2012)

prashant u have to understand that bigger sensor need better lens too...and if added with bigger aperture it will cost huge...what will happen to general consumers if all cam cost 20k + ....for bigger sensor canon already have S100


----------



## nac (Aug 23, 2012)

^^
Yeah, it's not attractive with smaller aperture. The new entrant SX500 doesn't seems it can compete with FZ47/FZ60.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2012)

nac y are u comparing fz47 with sx500 ...sx500 is just a midrange P&S ...canon's top end zoom is sx40 and maybe upgraded to sx50 soon.
And even FZ47 have same 1/2.3" sensor and lens of 2.8-5.2  ...nothing special


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 23, 2012)

Nikon has announced p7700 , successor of p7100. Looks decent specs wise


----------



## nac (Aug 23, 2012)

I would compare SX40 with FZ150 and SX50 with FZ200 

Yeah, the same tiny little sensor but with wider aperture, better continuous shooting... expected price is same as FZ47. Yes, they have designate it as compact, but I think we can consider it as bridge. (else they have to come up with new term like BULKY COMPACT )

They have announced more than half a dozen cameras in the last couple of days...

FZ200 is out... Amazon, ebay selling for $600. Much less than the expected price.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2012)

600$  is great for a new hitech cam ...fz200 ...hope price come down to 25k sooner


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know suddenly SX260 are selling around 17k in ebay. 25% off, it's a great deal...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2012)

wow nac u r giving great news  ....give some nice newz abt DSLR,flash,lenses too


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a mode in Sony NEX camera called *Handheld Twilight* that takes 6 images at high ISO and merges them so that noise is very effectively removed. Recently I found a software that lets you do it in a very simple manner. It can merge 2-6 shots and resulting image has much more details and lesser noise compared to the original shots. It also fixes small deviations in alignment so it may be useful for some point and shoot users here 

Oh BTW the name of software is Oloneo PhotoEngine.

@nac I bought SX240 at 17.5K.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2012)

Even hx9v have handheld twilight mode i think...its same as u said.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 25, 2012)

@sujoy Even my canon has Handheld night shot mode but it is useless


----------



## nac (Aug 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> wow nac u r giving great news  ....give some nice newz abt DSLR,flash,lenses too







marvelousprashant said:


> Oh BTW the name of software is Oloneo PhotoEngine.
> 
> @nac I bought SX240 at 17.5K.



Thank you Prashant for the info...
You want GPS??? Yeah, you could have gotten it lesser price. You're using it for more than a month, right? It's worth more than the price difference of 1k...


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> There is a mode in Sony NEX camera called *Handheld Twilight* that takes 6 images at high ISO and merges them so that noise is very effectively removed. Recently I found a software that lets you do it in a very simple manner. It can merge 2-6 shots and resulting image has much more details and lesser noise compared to the original shots. It also fixes small deviations in alignment so it may be useful for some point and shoot users here
> 
> Oh BTW the name of software is Oloneo PhotoEngine.
> 
> @nac I bought SX240 at 17.5K.


FZ150 also has a similar mode, intelligent night or something.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sony Cybershot RX100 now available in India for 34990. 
20.2 megapixel Exmor R 1.0 inch sensor 
f1.8 carl zeiss lens (28-100mm range)
3.6x optical zoom
1080p 28mbps 60 fps video Recording. 

Most review sites have declared it the best compact digital camera ever and is also the highest selling camera currently in USA.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2012)

sony rx100 at 34k is still costly...and those type of cams dont sell well in india...pana LX5 , canon g12 ad canon S100, Nikon P7000 all r like that...i mean in that segment


----------



## nac (Aug 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony Cybershot RX100 now available in India for 34990.
> 
> Most review sites have declared it the best compact digital camera ever and is also the highest selling camera currently in USA.



I don't know why it takes so much time to be available in India.

Yeah, expert reviews are overwhelmingly positive. Hope the price comes down soon...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 25, 2012)

^
Actually there was supply issue due to the unexpectedly high demand in USA. RX100 has been No.1 selling camera (spanning all categories - Compact, DSLR, EVIL) on Amazon since it went on sale.

And I'm sure they will sell quite a few of these in India as well since not everyone wants to carry around a huge DSLR or even EVIL with lens everywhere for taking great pictures. This is a very versatile little camera with image quality far superior to conventional compact cameras and even bridge cameras. Especially color accuracy is quite brilliant with almost perfect skin tones 

Not to mention this does shoot RAW and has full manual controls even for video.

Also watch this video guys 



And a nice video showing what the RX100 is capable of



P.S. RX100 is MADE IN JAPAN  which also contributes to the premium pricing.


----------



## nac (Aug 25, 2012)

^ How many names??? 

Mirrorless, CSC, and now EVIL


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2012)

EVIL = Electronic Viewfinder, Interchangeable Lens ....soo SLT and mirrorless m4/3 and 4/3 comes in EVIL

BTW for 34k I would prefer a Olympus EPM1 +kit anyday...soo that I can add slim and sexy prime lens and a zoom lens later

It will be small and have the option of upgrade later...we can buy accessories like OVF,Flash,filter for it

And it have a bigger sensor,smaller body,more dynamic range and high ISO range then any 1" sensor camera


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 26, 2012)

Someone enlighten me why these high end compacts have so less zoom? usually in the 3-7x range?

Also when we say minimum focusing distance, is it measured from the viewfinder or farther end of lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2012)

high end compacts try to give you slightly bigger sensor ...which need bit larger lens too ..more zoom larger lens..and if its aperture is more the circumference of lens will also increase..

Now if u have seen nikon 18-55 VR f4-5.6  kit lens u would notice that although its just a 3x lens but its very big...thats coz its made for big sensors...u can even compare nikons smallest lens 50mm to a compact and the lens will look big..

Also most P&S have retractable zoom lens which will be difficult with larger glass...thats the reason 800mm lens in DSLR world have to carry in a trolly where a 800mm lens in a superzoom is just a handfull 

--------------------------------------------
Minimum focus distance is calculated from the sensor in DSLR ...donno about digital cameras


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for clarification. I saw a nex5  manual it has a minimum focus distance of 25 cm but the but a diagram showed that this 25 included the thickness of camera and lens too. However the newly launched sx500 has minimum focus distance of 0cm so I got confused


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2012)

minimum focus distance of 0mm  does that mean i will stick my camera lens to an object to take its pic....it maybe useful for taking pic of an eye 

BTW in jjmehta forum there was a seller selling his Olympus EPM1 body for 11k ...it is such a tempting offer ...my mind actually got disturbed   ...he is selling the 14-42 kit lens for 13k...but i was more interested to use the m4/3 cam with manual lens


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2012)

Recently, Nikon announced android powered camera and now Samsung joins the league with it's galaxy series cameras. Will this galaxy be as successful as mobile?

Samsung Galaxy Camera 4G: Digital Photography Review

4.8" touch screen  If we look from back side of the camera, it looks almost like a mobile phone...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2012)

any ways who buys samsung cameras....they r trying mobile way here....1st give cheap android cameras and if they sell..they will increase the quality slowly with increase in price...

but that dont work here...didnt they heard about leica cameras or carl zeiss lens...who sell solely on quality without a gimmick


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 31, 2012)

The galaxy camera has a quad core processor and same specs as galaxy s3. It will cost above 30k easily. Simply useless.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2012)

yesterday read the review of sony RX100 at dpreview...its a nice cam...but cost is initially high as always with sony products

They say it can simply beat canon S100 in all departments. but the thing is these cams are used as secondary cam by professionals...coz amateurs will buy DSLR at that cost or a superzoom.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 6, 2012)

A few days back, we collectively trolled Leica for making Black and white cameras. However 2 days ago, while doing so googling for my blog post, I came across an amazing technology used in Leica M Monochrome camera - Non Bayer sensor

Conventional cameras even the high ends like D800E and 1DX use a Bayer sensor. Just for example a conventional Bayer MP sensor includes only 4Mp green, 2Mp red and 2Mp blue pixels, which are* interpolated *to 8Mpix R, G, B image. 
A similar non bayer sensor uses true R, G, and B pixels. Advantage? Bayer matrix results in loss of 30-50% of the real resolving power of the sensor.

Although I lost the blog link, the 18MP images from Leica had equal or in some images had greater details than the 36MP images from D800E.

Interestingly Nokia 808 also uses oversampling to eliminate Bayer interpolation hence its 5MP images are very very detailed. But in most cases are under 2MB. Hence we get the resolution equivalent of 10-12MP images in a very small size. This is some amazing technology!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2012)

nice technology....even D800 and D800E have some difference....I dont remember correctly

leica uses best of everything...but spending money equivalent to D4 and get something soo simple is a difficult idea


----------



## nac (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi! It's been two weeks. I was like hmmm... "held up"  

SX160 and SX500 cameras are listed in Canon site. Price of SX160 is nice and good but SX500 is too much. FZ47 is far better in spec comparison.

Some super duper deals on ebay. You can get D5100 under 28k (I think soon it will go out of stock...) D7000 for 65k


----------



## mastervk (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw a great deal at eBAY ..Canon EOS 550D Kit w/ 18-55mm Lens 18.0 Megapixels Digital SLR Camera - Black for Rs Rs. 27,490.00....

Canon EOS 550D Kit w/ 18-55mm Lens 18.0 Megapixels Digital SLR Camera - Black | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2012)

yaah I too saw those deals and they were just superb for new shoppers


----------



## mastervk (Sep 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yaah I too saw those deals and they were just superb for new shoppers



ya i bought Sony wx50 for Rs 9200 for my sister...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2012)

congrats mastervk


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2012)

these days i am not going out much so didnt get much opportunity to take pics...

i think we guys should suggests a topic every week and lets take some pics based of  that topic..we all can post those pics in "photography thread"...the topic can be an object or idea or anything else...

what do you guys think...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2012)

mastervk if we get enough support for that idea its better to post those pics in saperate threads


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe a theme based friendly photo competition... weekly or fortnightly

Both Canon and Nikon have announced enthusiast-level full-frame DSLRs EOS 6D and D600. Both are priced around $2000. It seems that they have killed RX1 even before launch!


----------



## nac (Sep 17, 2012)

But RX1 is a compact body...

Mastervk, Just start a thread... We will go with the flow.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2012)

RX1 is not in that compitition...sony's new full frame is in that league A99


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2012)

ZOOOM NEWSSSSS 

Canon launches "50x optical zoom" PowerShot SX50 HS camera 

more info here..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...0x-optical-zoom-powershot-sx50-hs-camera.html


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2012)

wow 50x zoom let me see  there recent announcement of full frame DSLR 6D will be a big flop...its specs r even poor then 4 years old 5DMKII


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2012)

SX50 specs are not at all attractive other than that whooping 1200mm tele...


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 18, 2012)

What will be the price of sx50?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2012)

where is panasonic fz200 which had constant aperture...is it released or yet to be released


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, released but not in India.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

ooh is rx100 officially released in india

look at the table in this page...the aperture equivalent of a dslr lens is soo bad Canon PowerShot G15 hands-on preview: Digital Photography Review

	Sensor area, mm2
(dimensions)	Focal length range	Focal length range (equiv.)	Aperture range	Aperture range (equiv)*	Dimensions (mm)
Canon PowerShot G15	41
(7.4x5.6)	6.1-30.5mm	28-140mm	F1.8-2.8	F8.3-12.9	107x76x40
Nikon Coolpix P7700	41
(7.4x5.6)	6.0-42.8mm	28-200mm	F2.0-4.0	F9.3-18.7	119x73x50
Fujifilm X10	58
(8.8x6.6)	7.1-28mm	28-112mm	F2.0-2.8	F7.9-11	117x70x57
Canon S110	41
(7.4x5.6)	5.2-26mm	24-120mm	F2.0-5.9	F9.3-27.4	99x59x27
Fujifilm XF1	58
(8.8x6.6)	6.4-25.6mm	25-100mm	F1.8-4.9	F7.0-19.1	108x62x33
Sony 
DSC-RX100	 116
(13.2x8.8)	10-37mm	28-100mm	F1.8-4.9	F4.9-13.4	101x58x36
Panasonic DMC-LX7	34**
(6.7x5.1)	4.7-17.7mm	24-90mm	F1.4-2.3	F7.1-11.7	111x76x46
Samsung EX2F	41 
(7.4x5.6)	5.2-17.2mm	24-80mm	F1.4-2.7	F6.5-12.5	112x62x45

__________________________________________________________________________

a funny thought strike my mind ...how camera manufacturer position there DSLRs



D3100 & 1100D = noobs 
550D & D5100 = Begineers
650D = Advance begineers
D7000 & 60D = enthusiast
D300s & 7D = advance enthusiast 
D600 & 6D = advance begineer with lots of money
D700 & 5DMKII = enthusiast
D800 & 5DMKII = Semi Pro and enthusiast with lots of money
1Dx & D4 = PRO


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> D600 & 6D = advance begineer with lots of money



 really funny...

600D with kit lens for 35k... a good deal from ebay...


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 19, 2012)

@sujoyp

The RX100 is officialy available in India since over a month. Priced at Rs.34990 MRP.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks @randomuser 

bTW it seems u guys didnt notiiced the table...ok let me sort it out to a more understandable format

RX100 
Sensor size - 13.2x8.8
Aperture - F1.8-4.9
Aperture in 35mm lens equivalent -	F4.9-13.4

So it means f1.8 on 1inch sensor will perform like f4.9 on a full frame sensor   ....thats bad


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> So it means f1.8 on 1inch sensor will perform like f4.9 on a full frame sensor   ....thats bad



What?  what? what? what? what did you say?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

@nac its shown in the table  check the link i gave...its written 

Equivalent aperture, in 35mm film terms - this gives an idea of the depth of field control offered by the lenses when the sensor size is taken into account.


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, I see that...

Do you remember the thing I was talking about DOF, aperture a while back in the other thread???


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

u r talking about the discussion related to lens size and circumference with respect to sensor size...right??

but it still stays true..I dont remember specifically the topic.. .

the thing I know is camera manufactures cant increase the sensor size coz the size of the lens will also increase relatively....

Thats the sole reason sony RX1 came with full frame sensor and a fixed lens ...if it was easy they would have put a zoom lens there with 1.8 aperture  afterall its a $3000 camera


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2012)

FZ60 and FZ200 are now available in India. Both are heavily priced 25k and 35k... 25k for FZ60 is toooo much.



sujoyp said:


> u r talking about the discussion related to lens size and circumference with respect to sensor size...right??


Yes, it was about sensor size and how the aperture affects the DOF against different format cameras...


sujoyp said:


> but it still stays true..I dont remember specifically the topic.. .


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2012)

if FZ200 performs well as it was supposed then it will be a much better buy then canon's 50x zoom..

But if the constant f2.8 is a gimmik then thats too bad for photo enthusiasts.....

guys think that a canon 100-400 f4 (constant f4) cost more than a lakh and a nikon 70-200 2.8 lens cost 1.4 lakh and panasonic is giving a range from 24-600 f2.8


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 21, 2012)

Guys, do you think you can measure the capabilities of a pro camera, such as SLR with a high end phone's camera? What is your views on this?


----------



## mastervk (Sep 21, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Guys, do you think you can measure the capabilities of a pro camera, such as SLR with a high end phone's camera? What is your views on this?


There is no comparison.. high end DSLR are in different league..

even entry level DSLR (like canon 1100/1000) are much better than high end camera phone..most important difference is because of sensor size and variety of lens available ..camera phone simply can not match the picture quality because of limitation of small sensor...

Mobile camera has improved a lot and nokia pureview and other high end cameras  give very good pictures which will satisfy majority of people .But megapixel and good picture quality (in good sunlight) are not the only factors...what about ISO,low light performance,action/motion photography,RAW etc...

In my opinion advantage of mobile camera is that its always available.you don't  have to plan to take your mobile with you.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 21, 2012)

Best phone camera is undoubtedly Nokia 808. It has been added in dpreview database so you can compare with other cams. 

Studio shot comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2012)

My opinion is camera phone can not be compared in optical zoom performance coz they have digital zoom which is as good as zooming a pic on PC.
And 2nd is low light performance...inside building or early morningg and after 6 in evening its just not usable   ...and plzz that mini led flash is just good for horror shots and pranormal activity type videos


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 21, 2012)

@sujoy Since audiophilic  wanted to know about high end camera phone... I told him about 808.

1. It has lossless zoom (Not optical, but not digital too) Moreover it is silent and there is no loss in quality in good light
2. Low light/High ISO performance is better than cams like LX5 or S95/100
3. It has a very bright xenon flash... along with f/2.4 Carl Zeiss lens 

If DSLR like 1100D is in Auto mode, the 808 will come surprisingly close


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 21, 2012)

can anyone refer me to the 808 sample pictures.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2012)

@prashant so u mean if I put a 50mm 1.8 lens @ f2.8 on 1100D and compare it with a 808 pureview...808 can surprise me  coz it have f2.4
Prashant u have fallen pray to marketing claims

......................................................................................................
Ok I did the comparison in dpreview...and it definitely look good in 8MP mode till ISO 200 ...and it give good fight to  D3100 and 1100D untill that(in iso irrespective of lens used in the test. I feel that 38mp and 41mp mode is just useless...8 mp mode is good
After ISO 200 its very poor 

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/nokia-808-pureview-low-light/808-lowlight-iso400.jpg

sample pics - 

to check images please view - *www.flickr.com/groups/808pureview/pool/


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @prashant so u mean if I put a 50mm 1.8 lens @ f2.8 on 1100D and compare it with a 808 pureview...808 can surprise me  coz it have f2.4
> Prashant u have fallen pray to marketing claims
> 
> ......................................................................................................
> ...



Thanks for the links. BTW, great clear pictures, can't even say they were taken with a phone!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 21, 2012)

@Sujoy Surprise in the sense that a phone camera can produce such quality results... not that it will beat the DSLR 

Also compare Sky, Tufa, and the evil Rabbitbrush #MonoLake | Flickr - Photo Sharing! and Nikon D800 :: Sky, Tufa, and Rabbitbrush | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2012)

@prashant ...808 camera is really very good I should say...it can really replace a P&S ...but no optical zoom...and it seems it always take shot at f2.4 ....I saw all the samples at f2.4....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 22, 2012)

Fixed aperture f/2.4.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @prashant ...808 camera is really very good I should say...it can really replace a P&S ...but no optical zoom...and it seems it always take shot at f2.4 ....I saw all the samples at f2.4....



yes Nokia pure view can replace P & S ..but it is very expensive currently..you can get a good P&S and a good camera at same price..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2012)

@prashant...updated - i misunderstood ur line  thanks nac for pointing that 

@mastervk ...but u can call from it,surf net,send sms,transfer through wifi and bluetooth and most importantly u will always keep it in ur pocket...which P&S have these features


----------



## nac (Sep 22, 2012)

^ I think he is saying "all the sample picture you were seen was taken at f/2.4 coz of fixed f/2.4"


----------



## mastervk (Sep 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @mastervk ...but u can call from it,surf net,send sms,transfer through wifi and bluetooth and most importantly u will always keep it in ur pocket...which P&S have these features



yes thats an advantage all camera phones have over camera ....if a win 8 mobile has nokia pureview(the technology ) support it will be good replacement of P & S camera..

but even then it will have all disadvantage we talked about like optical zoom ,ISO and low light performance


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2012)

yaah thats right...it will be a fixed aperture/fixed focal length cam ....but thats what prime lenses is used


----------



## mastervk (Sep 22, 2012)

256 GB class 10 SDXC card..cost only $900



> *Lexar Announces Industry’s First 256GB SDXC UHS-I Memory Card*
> 
> New High-Capacity 400x SDXC UHS-I Card Offers Impressive Performance and Extended Capture of High-Resolution Images and 1080p Full-HD and 3D Video
> 
> ...




Lexar Announces Industry



sujoyp said:


> @mastervk ...but u can call from it,surf net,send sms,transfer through wifi and bluetooth and most importantly u will always keep it in ur pocket...which P&S have these features



i was thinking why cant we have call and messaging facility in P & S camera too.. it should not be too hard to manufacture such camera..

turn out samsung is working on such camera..see the link below for Galaxy camera ..P & S camera with android jelly bean 
*gizmodo.com/5938931/samsungs-android+juiced-galaxy-camera-can-post-photos-to-instagram-from-anywhere-with-a-data-plan


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 22, 2012)

Also Nikon has a point and shoot running gingerbread


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2012)

I want a more efficient and more capacity battery before they put communication system in camera.....i think wifi,gps,gsm signals eat up lots of battery power...I wouldnt want my camera to get switched off just before a crucial photographic moment just coz i accidently forgot to switch off my wifi


----------



## nac (Sep 24, 2012)

Recently, Canon have slashed prices for its compact cameras... and it's the reason for SX240/260 are getting super deals in ebay 

Most of the Canon's latest announced cameras have smaller aperture than it's predecessor's. 
SX220/230 vs SX240/260 (still it performs better)
SX150 vs SX 160
SX40 vs SX50
And now with G15 they have dropped articulated screen, but the aperture range is so good f/1.8 - f/2.8


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2012)

y dont people buy g15 or nikon P7700...They look awesome with grip,multi dials and viewfinder...even Sony RX100 is in that segment..

These r much better for a photography enthusiast then those 50x zoom and 3D panorama modes


----------



## nac (Sep 24, 2012)

^ I guess "price" matters...

If the advanced compacts like RX100, P7700, G15, G1X comes at a price of P300  people will sure buy (or at least I will buy one for me)


----------



## mastervk (Sep 24, 2012)

In general people ask only two question about camera..megapixel and zoom ..so a 50X zoom sounds much better than other camera...also price matters.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2012)

I am right now reading about Olympus XZ1 ...its selling for 20k and it seems a much better advance P&S cam then even S100,p7700 etc ....
Just loving it ...it have nice range...a 1/6'3 sensor,a lens of 1.8-2.2 ...dual dial,RAW, ISO 6400 (good upto ISO 800), nice bokeh,builtin ND filter, art filter,

I will definitely consider it when replacing my house P&S for dad.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 24, 2012)

I was very close to buying P7000 but I compared SX240 with P7000 on imaging resource and saw 240 performing better...

XZ1 has better ISO performance than SX95/100... Best I think is LX5?


----------



## nac (Sep 24, 2012)

^ There will be a nice one when you plan to replace.

May be it's coz of brand, we just stick with the popular brands. But... what do you think of sensor shift IS?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2012)

@nac I read the complete review in dpreview ...and it says it works very well



> The XZ-1 offers sensor-shift image stabilization and it works rather well. This, combined with the fast lens means you can get away with shooting in incredibly low light without having to push the camera's sensitivity too much. The stabilization itself isn't significantly more effective than just concentrating on holding the camera steady but will boost the number of steady shots you get.
> 
> In addition to the sensor-shift stabilization, the XZ-1 is able to offer digital stabilization in movie mode. And, while we've rarely been impressed by digital stabilization for stills, the reduced resolution of movies gives greater scope for it working. Because movies use only a portion of the sensor, the camera can vary which portion it uses and compensate for how the camera's being moved. We were pretty impressed with how the XZ-1 does - making a good job of canceling out walking movement, despite my fairly pronounced gait.



XZ1 is also cheapest among all ...nikon p7100,canon s100,g12 etc


----------



## mastervk (Sep 28, 2012)

pics from sony RX1

Here Are Pictures from the First Full-Frame Point-and-Shoot, the Sony RX1


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 28, 2012)

Fujifilm Finepix AX500 14MP Digital Camera

is good camera?


----------



## nac (Sep 28, 2012)

^ Pictures are nice... But who is gonna spend $2800 for a fixed lens cam.

Rockstar,
I closed the page after seeing focal length 33-165... and I don't see a single review for that cam...

And why are looking at this cam, it's not at all in your league


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 28, 2012)

^ homeshop18 give Fujifilm Finepix AX500 @ Rs.3,499


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2012)

@nac dont underestimate the high end market...when people can buy $5000 leica cams mostly coz of its simplicity and high optics they may consider a $2800 sony RX1 too.

BTW what i read at most places is Pro guys who love street shots and portrait shots or lowlight shots would consider it.


----------



## nac (Sep 29, 2012)

$5000 for a compact  and that too for a clone  (I don't know whether the particular model you are talking about is a clone or not)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2012)

Oops sorry my mistake the Leica M9 costs $6400 body only  

Amazon.com: Leica M9 18MP Digital Range Finder Camera (Black, Body Only): Camera & Photo

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51OBS81OfcL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Its the only other full frame small camera other then sony RX1 ....when people can pay 6400 + super costly lenses then at least they can try a RX1 or keep it in pocket as backup  


Nac y r u calling clone clone?? where did i mention clone?


----------



## nac (Sep 30, 2012)

^ You didn't but Leica is making clones... Up to my knowledge all the compacts from Leica other than X1 and X2 are clones.

M9 is an interchangeable lens camera. Like this Leica has 5 cameras (including this M9)
M Typ 240
M9
M9-P
M-E Typ 220
M-Monochrom

We can't compare these with RX1


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes we can compare them....what if someone is on low budget RX1 is $3000 and leica M9 is $6500+ thats more than double

And u already know what lenses leica have ...all primes from 20mm to 100mm mostly 

Its like I can afford only a 5DMKIII but wanted a canon 1DX

Both of these are targeted on same market...sony just want to capture people who cant afford 6000$ ....I know some Pros in our other forum who travel with only a full frame DSLR with a 50mm attached to it...They may have big lenses for special purposes but like to travel light...


The funny thing is as a photographer grow older he begins to earn more and can afford all the costly full frame D4, 1Dx etc and big lenses like 500 f4...but as he is old now, he will not be able to carry 5kg on his sholders anymore....some advance enthusiast guys with many lenses carry arround 25KG on there bags while hiking   I know 1-2


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2012)

FZ200 is priced @ 30-33k, this sucks.


----------



## lumia920 (Oct 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> FZ200 is priced @ 30-33k, this sucks.



Lol Nikon 3100 is far better than bridge cam


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2012)

lumia920 said:


> Lol Nikon 3100 is far better than bridge cam


That's why I complained about the price, the max a bridge cam like FZ200(which I believe is the best bridge atm) can go for is 25k and I'd happily buy it(bought FZ150 for 22k a month back), but 32k kills this, only for people who want good quality pics but cannot handle DSLRs, parents, kids perhaps.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2012)

tkin u r somewhat right ...but add the cost of zoom lens with the DSLR and then compare...you will find this much cheaper

In any case DSLR is big,heavy,needs care/cleaning/have too many features and options which are certainly not needed by most peoples....
Ex we get a zoom lens...everytime we see a bird we change the lens to take the shot...then we find a landscape ...we change the lens again for that...how many people u think will like to do it...and if u say get 18-200 type lens then its better to use a superzoom cam 

FZ200 will slowly come down to 28k within a year...soo its fine


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2012)

Reviews of SX500 ain't good (as expected). IQ is just as good as or little under SX130... If any one buys this cam, it should be for the focal range, size and the brand.

Guessing there will be similar reviews for SX50 as well...

Sujoy, But there were never a big price drop for FZ150. If the demand is as good as FZ150, I guess there will be no price drop even after one year...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2012)

nac FZ150 was launched at 28-29k last year at same time....if it can reduce to 20-21k then fz200 can reduce to 25k too


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2012)

oh!!! But up to my knowledge, ever since it's listed in Panasonic India site it's priced 24xxx.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2012)

yes nac u r right ....fz150 its price was around 24990 from start itself...and was launched for $500 in US....but strangely its still selling for $579 at amazon.com 

fz200 still cost 600$ in B&H site


----------



## nac (Oct 4, 2012)

^ Kinda pushing the initial sale for FZ200...

Canon have removed most of it's older models from its site. This includes advanced compact S100. Soon there will be newly announced cameras...

The thing is SX500 is priced higher than SX260... really funny... I hope the SX500 price will fall like SX150 did...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 4, 2012)

Since this is also the chit chat thread... I was thinking about a weekly photo competition thread or something similar?


----------



## nac (Oct 4, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Since this is also the chit chat thread... I was thinking about a weekly photo competition thread or something similar?



Already it was raised recently... Was that you or mastervk??? Poor memory 

Yeah, just start a thread and we will all roll with the flow... Better not weekly, then there will more of a random snapshots...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2012)

@prashant and nac ....no weekly is fine...with specific topic and certain editing guidelines. I have to post some old post coz I cant shoot much now....and each participant will post only 1 pic..and can change it if he wants untill weekend


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 4, 2012)

Any ideas about what the voting system will be like?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2012)

after a fixed date we will create a poll and vote...thats it


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2012)

Good news guys panasonic FZ200 is selling for 28500 in ebay by a powerseller with 3 years panasonic india warranty  

nac look it happened soo early 

Panasonic Lumix DMC - FZ200 | eBay


Anybody have idea about Sony H100...which is selling for 11600 ...it seems an upgrade to H90 but I couldnt find anything about it


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2012)

^
 18.5% off

Very good deal... I think better than amazon...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2012)

And I was soo happy that by mistake i wrote 29500 instead of 28500 here  

nac I think now we can read some serious reviews of fz200...its slowly comming in range


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2012)

^
Yeah, only (among the reviewers I am following) pocket lint have reviewed so far... and the rating given are one among the best by them.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2012)

another great offer I saw is Nikon V1 selling for 23k 

It was selling for 38k last week 

EPL3 with twin lens kit = 33k

nikon P7700 = 22k

eBay.in Deals - All Deals in One Place. Deals on Mobiles, DSLR's, Compact Cameras, LCDs & LEDs, Tablets, Laptops and more


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, Very good deals... I didn't know they will add after Tuesday...

BTB, what's the major difference between EPL3 and EPM1. Spec seems to be almost same... How about the performance? If just the flip screen, is it worth extra 5 grand?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2012)

Technically both epm1 and epl3 are same but epl3 have lot more buttons on the top and back where epm1 have just none...not even PASM mode knob at the top
And second is epl3 have tilt screen....it seems both have very fast AF...

 EPL3 
*www.uwphotographyguide.com/images/olympus-e-pl3.jpg

EPM1
*www.uwphotographyguide.com/images/olympus-e-pm1.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 6, 2012)

any offer for Sony hx20v ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2012)

Sony HX20v is selling for 18300 at ebay  its not under any special offer...if you have any coupen, you can apply on it .


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Technically both epm1 and epl3 are same but epl3 have lot more buttons on the top and back where epm1 have just none...not even PASM mode knob at the top



So, EPM1 is more like a hacked version of a basic cam 



Rockstar11 said:


> any offer for Sony hx20v ?



Rocky, still hunting???


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2012)

yes it seems EPM1 is for people who are interested in photography but dont want to change settings...they can just put the cam in auto and keep changing lenses  


PS: no offence to owners of EPM1 ....I am just joking


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Sony HX20v is selling for 18300 at ebay  its not under any special offer...if you have any coupen, you can apply on it .



thanks

infibeam also selling @ Rs. 18,299 with Free UCB Watch Worth Rs 4,999, 4 GB Card,Pouch 


but still price is high for me.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2012)

rockstar wait for some coupens of ebay...I think ebay releases 1k and 10% coupes and then those diwali gift offers with free pen drive,hdd webcam etc  ...wait till diwali offer


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> rockstar wait for some coupens of ebay...I think ebay releases 1k and 10% coupes and then those diwali gift offers with free pen drive,hdd webcam etc  ...wait till diwali offer



hmmm.. yes you are right, but actually i need camera for this Navratri Festival.


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2012)

^ There is always coupons... You can get max of Rs. 1000/- off.


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you guys buy this cam, if you get this offer?

*imageshack.us/a/img694/8350/d700v.png


----------



## mastervk (Oct 10, 2012)

Why Carl zeiss lenses are so expensive?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

@nac ....lol I also checked it and found nikon D7000 inside   ...but i would buy it if the offer is for real...D700 have such great low light capability that consumer DSLR's cant think off...Actually full frames are not good for birding...but good for everything else

Right now my Cheap 2 lenses thats Nikon 50mm and 55mm macro are FX lens and my next purchase nikon 300mm f4 will be a FXe too ....soo If i have to get a full frame I will have to sell 18-55-55-200 (both DX) and get a nikon 24-105mm


----------



## mastervk (Oct 10, 2012)

Apart from kit lens why not buy full frame lens if you think you might buy ff camera in future.. 

Apart from great performance at high iso ,better viewfinder and magnesium body/weather sealing what are the other advantage of ff camera for general photography (excluding action photography)


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @nac ....lol I also checked it and found nikon D7000 inside   ...



 It would be a super duper deal then...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

mastervk full frame lenses are costly...and people recommend using fixed aperture lenses with it soo that its worth of getting a full frame body
the variable aperture lenses like 18-55 f3.5-4.5 is for consumer cameras...

for a kit lens
Nikon 18-35 3.5-4.5 the cheapest wide angle cost 30k
Nikon 24-85 3.5-4.5 cost 34k standard kit range
Nikon 24-70 2.8 cost 1.02 lakh 
Nikkor 14-24 f2.8 cost 1 lakh wide angle fx lens

just go to flipkart and check the prices of all non DX lenses and you will know ....

there are not much advantages then what you said...but everything is just too better then dx

If given a choice I will get a FX like D700 and a Nikon v1 soo that I can get a great low light performance with D700 and with same lens I get 2x longer zoom on Nikon V1


----------



## mastervk (Oct 10, 2012)

I will upgrade to canon 7d or the next version if available.. It is not full frame but satisfy all other criteria.. What is the equivalent model in nikon.. 
Even though I don't have plans to buy ff I will not buy efs lens.. So currently planning for full frame lens only..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

mastervk 7D equivalent in Nikon is D300s  ....both outdated ...but I am still planning to get a used D300s somewhere in my mind..reviews say that there is high amount of dust in jungles soo weather sealing helps and high fps of D300s and 7D helps in birding...soo 

and Nikon D700 equivalent is canon 5DMKII

get lenses according to ur need...like I am a nikonian and need a wide angle lens for myself if I went to get a FX lens it will cost me 1 lakh ..soo better I get a DX lens costing 40k 

---------------------------------------
after viewing comparision of 7D and 5Dmkii ...i think its not worth ..we can adjust with a dx  easily...Its too costly and iso of latest dx sensor is good enough for us...
maybe FX shines coz of fixed aperture lenses like 24-70 f2.8 ...if we use it on dx we can get at par quality


carl zeiss as far as I know are mostly manual focus lens...people say it have superb premium built quality, its super sharp even at corners, its contrast is great and no distortion. I think they make only prime lenses...


----------



## mastervk (Oct 10, 2012)

5d is much expensive than 7d...4000$ against 1800 for 7d..for wide angle is can use tamron...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

u mean 5D or 5DMKII or 5DMKIII   ....I was comparing it with 5DMKII which cost around 2000$ now....4000$ is 5DMKIII

Tamron  use 

Di = Digital + film thats full frame +APS-C +Film cameras
Di II for only APSC
Di III for mirrorless

Soo Tamron 28-75 f2.8 is the cheapest kit lens for full frame costing 34k


----------



## mastervk (Oct 10, 2012)

I was referring to mark 3. So many names and jargon. Camera companies should learn from Apple and simplify model name. But maybe they want to confuse customers..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 10, 2012)

mastervk said:


> I was referring to mark 3. So many names and jargon. Camera companies should learn from Apple and simplify model name. But maybe they want to confuse customers..



You mean they should learn from a company that launched their 6th phone with a 4 inch screen and named it iPhone5


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ lol or they can name it 5D1, 5D2,5D3 ....whats the need of this MARKII MARKIII ......nikon is better in that sense but they are less confusing


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> You mean they should learn from a  company that launched their 6th phone with a 4 inch screen and named it  iPhone5





sujoyp said:


> ^^ lol or they can name it 5D1, 5D2,5D3 ....whats the need of this MARKII MARKIII ......nikon is better in that sense but they are less confusing


It doesn't that confusing... but they don't need to name it like this as if there is scarcity for names...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2012)

the nikon and canon made some nice confusion when both used similar name at one point like 
D300 and 300D
D40 and 40D
D50 and 50D


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2012)

Both Nikon and Canon use D which is confusing and stupid.

Also 5D series is better than 7D (should have been opposite)

Same with Nikon... They have models with 4 digits - D5100, 3 digits - D800, 2 Digits D70, and 1 digit - D4.

Leica follows Apples pattern... M8..M9


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2012)

SX50 review is out... It seems like a good camera and expensive... expecting 28995/- at launch


----------



## vipul619 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I guess this would be a right place to get some advice regarding a buy.
I want to purchase a simple Point & Shoot Camera for casual trip purposes.
Budget is very limited i.e. 10k only.
I have absolutely no knowledge of what features to look for in a good camera, my previous purchase a Nikon S3000 was also a total disaster.
So this time, i'd like you guys to help me out.
From only the price point & from a lot of people saying Canon is the best in quality, i came across these 3 cameras: FLIPKART

Now as i said, i have no knowledge, so please do look beyond these 3 models.
My main concern is,
> Fast capture speed (images must save quickly so i can shoot consecutive pics as fast as possible)
> Good battery life & preferrably Lion battery so i can charge it via a PC or Laptop. My S300 used to die in about 100-150 pics only.
> Slim. No bulky ones.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2012)

SX150 should be out. It is a great camera... but not what you are looking for. BTW SX160 is also available... but again it is not what you are looking for.

Try if you can find Canon IXUS 220HS in local market

Otherwise Sony CyberShot DSC-WX50 Point & Shoot: 16.2 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

In this range, most cams have CCD sensors... This one has got a CMOS so it should be faster than the competition.
Larger f/2.6 aperture is good for evening shots
The reason I recommend Sony because it is
- very user friendly
- good quality
- some easy to use fun features
- The pictures are crisp, vivid and noise free. Sony does a lot of processing to remove noise and add extra punch of saturation. Great for casual users.


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2012)

Vipul,
As Prashant suggested WX50 should be fine. If the price difference between SZ7 and WX50 is not much, you can also consider SZ7.


----------



## vipul619 (Oct 11, 2012)

nac said:


> Vipul,
> As Prashant suggested WX50 should be fine. If the price difference between SZ7 and WX50 is not much, you can also consider SZ7.



is this what you're referring too?
Panasonic SZ7

& i maybe wrong but isn't Sony all show, no work?
Would really give crisper pics than canon?

Also one thing, in my Nikon Coolpix S3000, videos recorded didn't have audio :/
So i hope all these models at least would record video with audio..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 11, 2012)

nac said:


> SX50 review is out... It seems like a good camera and expensive... expecting 28995/- at launch



SX50 optical zoom and image stabilization is great compare to Nikon P510


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2012)

@Vipul I use a Canon... they make awesome cameras. Let me explain in detail. Canon's picture quality is life-like. Pictures and colors look almost exactly as they look in real life. Same for Panasonic. Sony and Nikon on the other hand do some post processing so that colors are punchier and little saturated giving the image a more colorful and appealing look. 

If you like Canon, go for IXUS 230HS. It is 13.5k so slightly over budget but it is worth it.

In your budget I would recommend SZ7 and WX50

Canon's Image stabilization is great... although not the best in class. Panasonic has got better. Nikon probably has the crappiest image stabilization when it comes to bridge cameras. Their DSLRs/ lenses have better iS than Canon probably? Am I right Sujoy?

BTW Sony launched the full frame SLT A99 in India for 1.8lacs (MRP)


----------



## nac (Oct 12, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> BTW Sony launched the full frame SLT A99 in India for 1.8lacs (MRP)



Another FF dslr contender... But both the fixed lens and this one cost about the same...

What we are getting with SLT when comparing with DSLR? Up to my knowledge, speed and missing optical view finder...

Canon have listed three new cameras... 
SX50 - 30k
S110 - 30k
G15 - 35k


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 12, 2012)

Advantages/Disadvantages of SLT compared to DSLR Sony SLT camera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

More EVIL(Mirrorless) VS DSLR VS SLT: Digital Photography Review


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2012)

^ Thank you...

So Optical viewfinder is the big difference here... Yet to read dpreview article, I will soon read that...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2012)

nac there are alot of difference mainly faster burst rate,faster focus, full time focus in video, electronic viewfinder, ...yes thats all 
but people really pay a lot of money for higher bust rate like 6fps in 7D and D300s where sony SLT 57 can do i think 10fps

And full time focus in DSLR is a joke....sony have really implimented it well ....its some phase detection AF I think...sorry dont remember well
Optical viewfinder will be the best but EVF is not far behind with very high resolution display and lot of info on board


----------



## choudang (Oct 17, 2012)

hey sujoy, can you suggest a good flashgun, of course with low price 

need basically to shoot water splash / droplet / smoke etc which is currently done with 15w CFL covered by toilet paper


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2012)

there are many cheap flash available in market....for the things u mentioned u have to get a flash as well something you can trigger from the side...
cheapest will be yn460II and a yn603 trigger set from ebay.com ....total it will cost around 4k ....or you can also call anish a kerela delaer 09809764999 .  talk to him


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 18, 2012)

ok fellas,will bw finally getting the nikkor 35mm f1.8


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2012)

@prabhu good decesion congrats...I too like the 35mm length more then 50mm.. soo when its comming


----------



## choudang (Oct 18, 2012)

gr8 choice prabhu, once you mount it on you will forgot to unmount if you are not in zoooooom thing. and ohh yea .. bokeh.. bokeh..
have tried 35mm with 30mm sigma (which is low cost); bokeh was pretty good with sigma but it has some focus/exposure prob where 35mm was amazing with focus, best thing when you shoot at f/1.8 thru a fencing and override the focus as per your requirement.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @prabhu good decesion congrats...I too like the 35mm length more then 50mm.. soo when its comming


yh 35mm is more versatile,probably day after tomorrow ;D



choudang said:


> gr8 choice prabhu, once you mount it on you will forgot to unmount if you are not in zoooooom thing. and ohh yea .. bokeh.. bokeh..
> have tried 35mm with 30mm sigma (which is low cost); bokeh was pretty good with sigma but it has some focus/exposure prob where 35mm was amazing with focus, best thing when you shoot at f/1.8 thru a fencing and override the focus as per your requirement.



yh the bokeh is great and its a great timing too since i live in mysore where the world famous dusshera take place,cant wait to lay my hands on it


----------



## choudang (Oct 18, 2012)

anyone got his hand on fisheye?


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

There are special coupons for selected cameras from ebay... I am sure you would have received the same email by now... For others... 2500/- OFF

EBAYCAM111
EBAYCAM112


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2012)

soo guys I took the start for search for a Nikon D300s or Nikon d300 used in USA ....they are selling for a lot here...in USA I can save 15-20k easily. My friend will bring it in december...and I will sell off my D3100 very soon


----------



## nac (Oct 19, 2012)

^3-4 months gone in one night eh... 

And why D300s over D7000 while the later produce better image, better ISO performance, better video and newer model.

In Amazon used D300s best quote is around 45k (2yr) and in jjmehta it's 48k(1.5yr) not huge price difference.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2012)

nac i will get my hands on it only after 2-3 months...I am outside india now (dhaka)

D300/D300s have better focus module
better body
better button layout
environmentally sealed
higher bust rate

D7000 have better metering and better ISO


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2012)

^ Okie...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 20, 2012)

cant seem to find the 35mm in mysore anyone from b'lore


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> soo guys I took the start for search for a Nikon D300s or Nikon d300 used in USA ....they are selling for a lot here...in USA I can save 15-20k easily. My friend will bring it in december...and I will sell off my D3100 very soon



Do you find the Jpegs (D3100) state out of the Camera a bit soft rather than the ones from a Canon 1100D. I always find the Canon 1100Ds picture better sharper more detailed than the Nikons D3100. What do you think? Or Is it just me?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2012)

^^ maybe they are bit soft... I usually sharpen every jpeg a bit at the time of PP...


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 20, 2012)

@Guys, i want to sell my 550D. I need to know whats the average market price, and how much it can go for on eBay. I just bought it 2 months back from Flipkart. I think i'll save enough to go for 5d mark 3 or a pentax k5


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2012)

if u bought it 2 months back...i assume with a kit lens then it may have cost u around 30k same as current market price...u can sell it for 25k

wow 5dmkiii...how much does it cost...do u have full frame lenses for it...did u estimated total cost


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> if u bought it 2 months back...i assume with a kit lens then it may have cost u around 30k same as current market price...u can sell it for 25k
> 
> wow 5dmkiii...how much does it cost...do u have full frame lenses for it...did u estimated total cost



2.5 lacs with the kit lens 

so guys here it is

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_5057.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_5058.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_5060.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_5061.jpg

got it for Rs 13750 locally 

and one test shot hand held @35mm ISO:400 f1.8 0.5sec

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_5023.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

^ Congrats...

We can expect some nice portraits soon...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 21, 2012)

nac said:


> ^ Congrats...
> 
> We can expect some nice portraits soon...



ty,yh pretty soon


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> if u bought it 2 months back...i assume with a kit lens then it may have cost u around 30k same as current market price...u can sell it for 25k
> 
> wow 5dmkiii...how much does it cost...do u have full frame lenses for it...did u estimated total cost



I think a 5d mark 3 will make me bankrupt. Will save some money and go for a pentax k5. I wish there were many pentax dealers here in india, i just have to import it to get it.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2012)

GOD 2.5 Lac.....thats too much  

Congrats for your 35mm lens....btw that test shot is crappy and not sharp  
waiting for some nice shots

If u get pentax u may get some superb used deals in india for lenses coz nobody buys them  I saw a 300mm f4 pentax lens selling for just 16k


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Congrats for your 35mm lens....btw that test shot is crappy and not sharp
> waiting for some nice shots



ty,yh i was shooting handeld at 0.5 sec standing on the road divider with the  wind blowing strong atop a hill


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2012)

he he he and still u attempted....did u get 0.5 sec even at f1.8


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> he he he and still u attempted....did u get 0.5 sec even at f1.8


yes i did at iso 400


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

Depth of Field button is a cool way to get everything in focus. I wondered what its use was.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

DOF button put the focus at hyper focus point or it just show the numbers??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2012)

DOF button kindof preview the actual pic in the viewfinder which will be created...my DSLR dont have it but I saw a video


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

nac said:


> DOF button put the focus at hyper focus point or it just show the numbers??



This:


sujoyp said:


> DOF button kindof preview the actual pic in the viewfinder which will be created...my DSLR dont have it but I saw a video




Nifty feature actually. Same as Hyperfocal length but you got to preview instead of manually calculating.


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2012)

Sujoy and Faun, Thank you...
Doesn't live view show that???


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2012)

I guess live preview still shows the image with widest aperture. But using live preview and pressing depth of field button works good as the scene doesn't get too dark. I'll have to check it at home.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2012)

nac ur question is understandable coz u r not usin viewfinder....

tell me y do u think is easy...pushing a button without moving eye from viewfinder or checking it on back lcd by holding the cam awkwardly 

and lcd doesnt show proper bokeh


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> tell me y do u think is easy...pushing a button without moving eye from viewfinder or checking it on back lcd by holding the cam awkwardly



You mean, we see the DOF preview in viewfinder?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2012)

nac I definitely belive that...but I dont have experience...u have to ask someone who have the button


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

Interesting find.

I was experimenting with mirror lock up feature and it did produce clear pictures at low shutter speeds. Here is a link that kind of explores more into it:
DSLR Mirror Lock-Up – Worth the Effort or Not?



nac said:


> You mean, we see the DOF preview in viewfinder?





> Fortunately, the live view mode on DSLR cameras has revived interest in the depth of field preview button.  Live view can be awkward to DSLR shooters who are used to composing through a viewfinder, but it does have advantages in some cases.  In live view mode, the SLR mirror is flipped up and a live image is shown on the LCD screen. The exposure setting of interest is then “previewed” by brightening or darkening the LCD display.  When the depth of field preview button is pressed in live view mode, you will not only see the the change in focus depth, you will see it displayed with the proper brightness using simulated exposure.  For landscape shooters, live view mode offers a number of advantages.  If your camera is mounted in an awkward tripod position, live view enables you to view your subject without need of complex yoga poses.  Secondly, the live view on the LCD can be zoomed to a 5 or 10x magnification to make sure your key elements are in focus.



Source: *www.cameratechnica.com/2011/05/01/five-dslr-features-you-should-use-but-probably-dont/


----------



## nac (Oct 25, 2012)

Faun said:


> Interesting find.
> I was experimenting with mirror lock up feature and it did produce clear pictures at low shutter speeds. Here is a link that kind of explores more into it:
> DSLR Mirror Lock-Up – Worth the Effort or Not?



Nice find... Thanks for the link.



> If your camera is mounted in an awkward tripod position, live view  enables you to view your subject without need of complex yoga poses.





So there is/are difference(s) between live view vs DOF preview.


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

how to enable/disable mirror lock-up with D3100, where is that option. i know only mirror lock-up to clean the sensor while >73% battery availability.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

^^Use the live view. Another advantage of mirror lock up is the elimination of any light bleed from the viewfinder. I was using my gunnars and found yellowish hue over the pics.

But yeah, it's not one of the fastest method to take pics in continuous burst.


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

gr8.... but i don't like live view


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2012)

choudang the ability to shoot from back screen is called live view...simple 

D3100 have live view ...but i too never tried mirror lock up


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> choudang the ability to shoot from back screen is called live view...simple



 i know that .... just don't like to shoot with live view, even i was clicking thru viewfinder with my canon AIS1100


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2012)

he he he ok  shooting through live view is very uncomfertable....but I liked them for manual lenses


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2012)

This lens is so tempting, all metal body and f2.8. That's pretty slick.
Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 80-200mm f/2.8D ED Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> This lens is so tempting, all metal body and f2.8. That's pretty slick.
> Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 80-200mm f/2.8D ED Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com



So is the price


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> So is the price



one third the price of its latest iteration. You don't get nikkor f2.8 lens as cheaper as this.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2012)

yes nikon 80-200 2.8 is also somewhere in my list .....but now that nikon have released nikon 70-200 f4 AFS VRIII I will rethink abt it in my dream list

nikon 80-200 2.8 is a AF lens and was selling for as low as 700$ thats 35k it dont have nano coating,no VR no AFS and I think no ED glass ....but its a bargain for that price

the new nikon 70-200 f4 have latest VR which can work as low as 1/10 sec and give sharp pics at 200mm @ 1/25 ss


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2012)

Another good one to expand your collection is Nikkor 10-24mm. Good for landscapes and wide angle shots. I saw some of the sample pics and it's really great if you want to get into closed space photography or taking whole area into the viewfinder.

AF-S DX NIKKOR 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5G ED from Nikon

I guess these two lenses are now in my wishlist.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 26, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yes nikon 80-200 2.8 is also somewhere in my list .....but now that nikon have released nikon 70-200 f4 AFS VRIII I will rethink abt it in my dream list
> 
> nikon 80-200 2.8 is a AF lens and was selling for as low as 700$ thats 35k it dont have nano coating,no VR no AFS and I think no ED glass ....but its a bargain for that price
> 
> the new nikon 70-200 f4 have latest VR which can work as low as 1/10 sec and give sharp pics at 200mm @ 1/25 ss



i'd rather wait and buy the 70-200mm 2.8 VRII


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2012)

prabhu 70-200 2.8 vr2 cost twice the f4 version....it weights twice and bigg ....i will see these when going for something like that.

i was initially planning to get 80-200 from US instead of d300 but then 80-200 is AF and i would need a better body in any case...D7000 have lots of issues like sensor oil leak and poor focussing soo people stopped me from purchasing used blindly.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 26, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> prabhu 70-200 2.8 vr2 cost twice the f4 version....it weights twice and bigg ....i will see these when going for something like that.
> 
> i was initially planning to get 80-200 from US instead of d300 but then 80-200 is AF and i would need a better body in any case...D7000 have lots of issues like sensor oil leak and poor focussing soo people stopped me from purchasing used blindly.



yes but its a damn good lens or u could go for the VRI


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2012)

yes VR1 is a nice idea...but still its twice costly then 80-200  equivalent to 70-200 f4 now


----------



## choudang (Oct 26, 2012)

who is using TC


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2012)

i am not using...but what u want to know abt tc


----------



## choudang (Oct 26, 2012)

makin 300mm to 400 mm but ..... don't know will it be compatible or not


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2012)

look if u want to increase from 300mm to 400m then u need a 1.4x TC ....a nikon 1.4x TC cost 20k ....
a kenko TC may cost 12k and maybe compatible...if u r serious I will find u the exact one


----------



## choudang (Oct 27, 2012)

yeah, i heard about kenko .... and not sure


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2012)

Which speed light or flash light is good for portrait. Should be able to reflect it from ceiling or project soft light.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2012)

@faun u can get any flash with moving head soo that u can flash at different angles.....for soft light just get a 200rs diffuser


----------



## choudang (Oct 27, 2012)

^^ put a piece of toilet paper to defuse  ...no offense ...  when i took those droplet, used one 14w cfl and 24w cfl covered by toilet paper ...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2012)

yes it works  or plain paper can be wrapped around to diffuse


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2012)

^^ Having spent thousands for camera, few 100's for diffuser won't make a dent... At least up until buying diffuser, this would help.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2012)

yes thats y i bought a Rs200 diffuser...and it works great...its like a cap on flash head


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, using makeshift arrangement works too if it's the need of time.

Is this what you guys are talking ?
*www.spectrelabs.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/3/b3fla004a-5_1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2012)

yes right...this one I have....but before ordering it see that its the right size u need...heads are of different sizes..


----------



## abc.kb (Oct 28, 2012)

Guys, I have been looking for a non DSLR cam with as large sensor as possible and f-stop at least f/2.8 . He doesn't need interchangable lens cam, a fixed 4x - 8x zoom lens will do. Currently I am having a Lumix DMC TZ10, but he is not happy with its low light performance(due to small sensor and highest f-stop only 3.3). I offered to buy a D5100, but he discarded it cause "dslrs' are bulky". He has good knowledge of photography and is a owner of Nikon FM2 mechanical SLR, and two lenses since 1998. Now he needs a cam with above features. His main interests are low light/night, portrait and landscape. What do you suggest? Budget 25k.

Or, would I open a thread for it?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2012)

u better open a thread....

And check the reviews of nikon j1/v1 which is very small and sony RX100 which is out of ur budget but fullfills all ur requirements ...other then these u only have EPM1+kit


----------



## ITTechPerson (Oct 28, 2012)

comparing Canon SX150IS with any other, would you guys like to suggest any ? 
I have Sony DSC-H100 in mind, though a friend from another thread didn't encouraged.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2012)

Which one is better, Nikon D3200 or Canon EOS 600D ?


----------



## dpkml (Nov 1, 2012)

@faun-- I'd say D3200, based on its build quality. IQ on both is similar(i.e.pretty good). Both work fine for a entry level camera. 
I would still spend a couple of extra grands and buy D5100 which has D7000's sensor , articulated screen , some cool shooting mode presets,and fits better in my hand.

But hey, dont you have D7000 already?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2012)

D5200 is comming very soon for competing 650D ...and D5100 is the actual competitor for 550D and 600D 

U dont judge a DSLR by just its ISO range...for example A D3200 can beat nikon D7000 in pic clarity and ISO but it cant beat it in built,buttons,grip,and features 

get 600D if u have only 2 choices ...else u can get D5100 or wait for D5200


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2012)

dpkml said:


> But hey, dont you have D7000 already?


Yeah, it's for a friend asking recommendation.



sujoyp said:


> D5200 is comming very soon for competing 650D ...and D5100 is the actual competitor for 550D and 600D
> 
> U dont judge a DSLR by just its ISO range...for example A D3200 can beat nikon D7000 in pic clarity and ISO but it cant beat it in built,buttons,grip,and features
> 
> get 600D if u have only 2 choices ...else u can get D5100 or wait for D5200



D3200 is still better as per this link.
Nikon D3200 vs Canon EOS 600D
These are the only two choices. I will ask if D5100 can be considered.

------------------------------------------------------


I got Marumi circular polarizer for prime lens but for 18-105 Marumi circular polarizer is out of stock.

How are Nisi and Hoya ?
*www.flipkart.com/nisi-67-mm-circular-polarizer-filter/p/itmd5ccgjfuwgknj?pid=ACCD5CCHSB7YFHYU&ref=cad2a08e-bb1b-424c-a9eb-38b6c5337cd7


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2012)

Me too feel the same (as sujoy)... 600D is better.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2012)

D3200 or any D3xxx range is a basic DSLR...D5xxx or 550D or 600D are a level above....they may have better feature...better grip and some features which u may miss later  

Hoya is much more popular then Nisi ...but NISI is also a known brand....any of them...


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, then 600D it is.


Between Marumi and Hoya, which one is better ? I need a circular polarizer 67mm for 18-105 lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2012)

get hoya HD for best quality or u can get normal Hoya too...hoya HD is multicoated and much better


----------



## mastervk (Nov 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> Ok, then 600D it is.
> 
> 
> Between Marumi and Hoya, which one is better ? I need a circular polarizer 67mm for 18-105 lens.



Get Hoya multicoated one (not normal Hoya)..There are many fake hoya filters in the market so buy from genuine seller.


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2012)

Prashant, I thought of asking this in PM. But I couldn't send you one... 


Spoiler



Do you have photographs taken to make this one??? If yes, Can I borrow some of 'em?
Thank you...
PS: If it's OK, please do enable your PM.


----------



## vivs (Nov 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> *D5200 is comming very soon for competing 650D*



Hi Guys,
Check out the below link about D5200...

Nikon announces D5200 DSLR for Rs. 46,950; ships this December | NDTV Gadgets

*Nikon D5200 salient features*

High-speed, multifunctional and high-performance image-processing engine "EXPEED 3", equivalent to that of the Nikon's flagship model, D4.
Wide sensitivity range of ISO 100 to 6400 (expandable to ISO 25600 equivalent) that delivers sharp images with reduced image blur even in low-lit situations or sports scenes.
High-speed continuous shooting at approx. 5 fps that surely captures decisive moments.
Stereo microphone employed [NEW], Full HD (1920 x 1080) D-Movie with selectable 60i/50i frame rate.
Easy-to-understand and easy-to-operate, new GUI that effectively utilizes graphic processing. [NEW]
Large, easy-to-view, approx. 921k-dot, wide viewing angle (170°), 7.5-cm (3-in.) horizontal-opening vari-angle LCD monitor.
Energy-saving design that achieves approx. 500 shots* per charge (with EN-EL14, in single-frame mode). *　Based on CIPA Standards.
Compatible with the WU-1a Wireless Mobile Adapter (optional) that enables transmission of images to smartphone or tablet PC wirelessly.
Compatible with the WR-R10/WR-T10 Wireless Remote Controllers (optional). Remote control is ensured even if there are obstacles in the way. [NEW]
16 options of Scene Modes that enable selection of the most appropriate mode according to the shooting scene or subject.
Variety of image-editing functions that allow you to retouch images easily after shooting, such as NEF (RAW) processing, Trim and Fisheye.
Special Effects that enable you to enjoy various creative expressions in still images and movies by setting prior to shoot.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2012)

yes the good upgrade is 39point AF system of D7000 and the metering ...remaining all r gimmiks

but 46k MRP makes it at least 40-42k which is just too high now....maybe 38k will be good


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2012)

^ Thanks for the info vivs...



nac said:


> Prashant, I thought of asking this in PM. But I couldn't send you one...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Bump


----------



## vivs (Nov 6, 2012)

nac said:


> ^ Thanks for the info vivs...



Np 



sujoyp said:


> yes the good upgrade is 39point AF system of D7000 and the metering ...remaining all r gimmiks
> 
> but 46k MRP makes it at least 40-42k which is just too high now....maybe 38k will be good



Yeah, some of the specs are similar to the D3200 also, I guess...

Since this is the launch price, it might reduce in sometime...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2012)

nac said:


> Prashant, I thought of asking this in PM. But I couldn't send you one...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sadly No 

Reg that PM thing it is enabled and I get PMs from other members. I think TDF upgrade is messed up. I cant respond to friend requests etc

BTW read that Canon is coming up the EOS 3D (not 3 dimensional but like 1D, 5D and 7D) that has a 46.1 MP sensor. 
*www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-eos-3d-at-46-1mp-next-month-cr1/


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2012)

yup heard of canons upgrade....but canon xD and nikon Dx are just too much for us to think of....I dont even read there tech specs

I can dream only upto Nikon D800 or canonn 5DMKIII


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2012)

choudang said:


> ^^ put a piece of toilet paper to *defuse*  ...no offense ...  when i took those droplet, used one 14w cfl and 24w cfl covered by toilet paper ...



I am not planting a bomb there


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2012)

^ 

Fuji launches HX30EXR in India at 27k...

*www.techshout.com/cameras/2012/05/fujifilm-finepix-hs30exr-price-availibility-india/

*www.thinkdigit.com/Digital-Cameras/Fujifilm-FinePix-HS30EXR-launches-in-India-at_11263.html

One ebay seller put this one up for sales for 22k and ended the offer in less than a day...


Prashant,
Okie, then... Thank you...

I tried, yesterday. But clouds started covering the visibility of the stars...


----------



## nac (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone buying camera today or tomorrow, try Reliance digital... They have 15% cash back offer (except for Canon and Sony).


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2012)

wow 15% on nikon is great...but sadly they maybe calculating it from MRP that makes it negligible discount.

Will they sell Nikon D7000 costing 55k in market and around 62k MRP at 55k-7k = 48k     or 62-9k = 53k


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2012)

Yesterday saw a very nice deal at best buy in US ...a special offer for Black friday.

Nikon D7000+18-105 for 999$ and a 2% cash back and bag and memory card ....the offer sounds like 18-105 is free 

But sadly I am not going to spend soo much now ...I will stick to D300  which we can get for as low as 28k and less used like new for 35k


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Will they sell Nikon D7000 costing 55k in market and around 62k MRP at 55k-7k = 48k     or 62-9k = 53k



 15% off from MRP i.e. 80k-15% (18-105 kit)


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2012)

80k-15% is 68k .....hmm that sounds reasonable....at least less then 72-74k 

Guys my plans of D300 got crashed coz my friend is not comming this yaar...soo instead I am getting a Tamron 17-50 2.8 non VC and yougnuo 603 N3 for now from india itself  

Will save for D7000 replacement which will be comming in feb-march 2013 and more lenses


----------



## mastervk (Nov 26, 2012)

Bought new tamron 17 50 mm non VC today. Build quality is very good.


----------



## image (Nov 26, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Bought new tamron 17 50 mm non VC today. Build quality is very good.



Congrats. 

What price / source?


----------



## mastervk (Nov 26, 2012)

From ebay. Around 23k.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2012)

mastervk ....u surprised me  Congrats

I am getting new for 22k and also getting a used one for 17k ....may get used one 

And youngnuo 603 is used to wirelessly trigger flash and also trigger shutter on cam...it cost 2200 with my dealer...flipkart selling it for 4000 stupid


----------



## mastervk (Nov 27, 2012)

Now i need to sell my kit lens
.i also bought rc6 remote trigger for canon from deal extreme for less than ten dollars


----------



## mastervk (Nov 27, 2012)

I was thinking about getting tamron lens from US but it is priced similarly there.so bought here.Next upgrade will be 70 200 f4 IS.This one i will buy from US .


----------



## mastervk (Nov 27, 2012)

@sujoy
Is nikon tamron version compatible with full frame


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2012)

no nikon version is also for cropped sensor....

 good that u r planning 70-200 f4....I will someday get nikon s 80-200 f2.8 which is superb deal in a way...BTW nikon is also launching 70-200 VRIII which have similar performance like 70-200 VRI version....


----------



## mastervk (Nov 27, 2012)

For canon there are four version of 70 200.f4 and f2.8 with and without IS.i will be buying f4 is.
This should be good for street photography and can be used sone wild photography too.
Also have plans for for 24 mm or 85 mm for portraits.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2012)

nope 70-200 f4 will not be good for wildlife...if u connect a 1.4x TC it will be just 280mm at f5.6 ....nope

And sorry i forgot to mention nikon is launching 70-200 f4 VRIII  price around 70k

Soo nikon now have 
80-200 2.8 AFD
70-200 f4 AFS VRIII
70-200 2.8 AFS VRI
70-200 2.8 AFS VRII

 If i get too busy in work and no time for birding then will get 70-200 f4 instead of my dream 300f4


----------



## mastervk (Nov 27, 2012)

For birding even 300 mm is short i think.400 or 500 with tc is better.so out of my budget currently.
Will 70 200 not gud enough for big animals


----------



## mastervk (Nov 27, 2012)

280mm will be 448mm due to crop factor..should be ok for some wild photography...Later i might buy 300mm for wild photography...either that or ultra wide ...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2012)

for amature nikon owners 300f4 + TC 1.4x = 420mmx1.5 crop factor is the max range under 1 lakh

for canon owners 100-400 f4 or 300f4IS is the max within 1.2lakh

70-200 is very good for portraits and general photography...but if u know its use....I think its best for event photography coz I find my 55-200 very good for programs,marrige,party,live shows and even sports.

we r still very young to buy everything  will collect enough lenses slowly with increase in salary


----------



## mastervk (Nov 29, 2012)

I have query regarding storing and archiving photo we take .Wanted to know what others are doing

1 : Do you print "good shots" you have taken ? what size?
2: Where do you store printed photos? In normal photo album or any special album ? What kind of album would you suggest for storing?
3: What is your backup strategy for digital photos ? Do you backup online (full size or reduced size)


Till now i have printed only people shots ,generally  5 x 7 size.I store these photos in big size photo album (approx Rs 500). Would like to know if there is any good brand for these albums.
I store all shots which are not rejected by me in my laptop and backup HDD(1 TB)(Both RAW and JPEG). Also have burned multiple DVD copies and keep one with me and one at my home.Also upload most of the photos in picasa,google + (reduced size) .I also have skydrive/dropbox account and sometimes stores my pics there (though these account are used mostly for storing important documents).


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2012)

I have printed only 50 shots till now and that too in 5x7

For storing I store them on Desktop,Laptop and external HDD....and a saperate folder for good ones which i may have edited ...and a folder for there original ones....also copy them on my Tablet.....soo good ones have 4-5 copies and all have 2 copies


----------



## mastervk (Nov 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I have printed only 50 shots till now and that too in 5x7
> 
> For storing I store them on Desktop,Laptop and external HDD....and a saperate folder for good ones which i may have edited ...and a folder for there original ones....also copy them on my Tablet.....soo good ones have 4-5 copies and all have 2 copies



You might want to burn the good ones at least..Hard disk can crash anytime and even though it is unlikely that all HDD will crash at same time why take any risks ...

BTW which tablet you bought ? funbook ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2012)

yaah funbook  bought it 5 months back 

actually the good pics are only 1.5 GB and total pics are around 18GB ...soo I dont feel like buring them on Disk


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 30, 2012)

1. No
2. No
3. I use skydrive for backup. It is tightly integrated with Windows 8 and I've 25 gb free storage so no problem with full size uploads


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2012)

yes I too have 5 GB skydrive storage with my WP7.5 but to show someone u need to open the web and login and then search the pic...mmm its a long and slow process i feel....maybe u have fast net to access it


----------



## mastervk (Nov 30, 2012)

@prashant
Do you upload full size or reduced size.with my dslr i get 20mb raw file and same size processed jpeg.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 30, 2012)

I upload full size. Average size is 5-8 mb


----------



## mastervk (Nov 30, 2012)

I had 25 GB skydrive account but unfortunately i was not grandfathered and it got reduced to 5 GB. Should be sufficient for full size of good photos..Flickr is also good.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 30, 2012)

Why don't you install skydrive on Windows7. A skydrive folder will appear so you can just drag and drop to upload. Search will be faster too. I use Windows 8 and.skydrive app makes the experience much better

Others include Google drive, sugarsync and dropbox


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2012)

hmmm nice idea prashant...I will check the option  ...maybe one more backup


----------



## mastervk (Nov 30, 2012)

Google drive and Google plus(picasa) is also good..as most of us have all our emails in Google system easy to keep everything in google drive and share with friends and family (using Google +)..sync is easy as you can install google drive/g+ app in your computer and mobile and access from all places and devices...


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 30, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Google drive and Google plus(picasa) is also good..as most of us have all our emails in Google system easy to keep everything in google drive and share with friends and family (using Google +)..sync is easy as you can install google drive/g+ app in your computer and mobile and access from all places and devices...



Picasa free acc has these great plus points:
Photos smaller than 2048x2048 do not count toward storage limit. So, in effect, filesize doesn't matter if resolution is within that limit. Also, it lets you(and others) view all the photos you ever uploaded.(flickr has a 200 photo limit). 
I wish picasa had the facility to download an album at one go. But come on, its free 

Here are some more photo sharing sites and their comparison.


----------



## mastervk (Nov 30, 2012)

Picasa had button to download complete album as zip file.not sure if it is still there


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks prashant...U have uploaded all my good pics to skydrive


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 30, 2012)

BTW how much storage have you got? If you were an early adopter, you can upgrade to 25gb for free


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2012)

prashant I got 7GB space...how do i upgrade??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 1, 2012)

Upgrade from 7GB to 25GB of Free Microsoft SkyDrive Storage While You Can


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2012)

thanks for the link prashant...but I have no options to upgrade...all paid


----------



## mastervk (Dec 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> thanks for the link prashant...but I have no options to upgrade...all paid


@sujoy
the offer has expired now...i also lost my 25 GB space and it got reduced to 5 GB.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2012)

hmm I want some good option like flickr and 500px...someday may get a paid one of one of those


----------



## mastervk (Dec 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> hmm I want some good option like flickr and 500px...someday may get a paid one of one of those



Google plus is the best free service for large number of photos...You get one GB free storage ....you can upload full size photos ...

you can also  upload 2048 X 2048 size photos and videos less than 15 min  which will not be counted against your total storage..you you can uploaded unlimited photos of size 2048 X 2048 size ...it is very easy to share these pics with your circle...

Google plus app for android has instant upload facility..so it can automatically upload all pics you have taken to Google plus..you can apply various access control on pics and album too...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2012)

google+ ...yes I know about that...but how many places should I upload  ....I am already uploading on flicker,picasa album,faceook,sometimes my wix website then share on TDF and sometimes JJmehta forum


----------



## mastervk (Dec 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> google+ ...yes I know about that...but how many places should I upload  ....I am already uploading on flicker,picasa album,faceook,sometimes my wix website then share on TDF and sometimes JJmehta forum



more is better..now amazon photo sync app is also available which gives 5 GB free storage....

Best photos of year  2012 


and camera and settings used for these photos


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 3, 2012)

@sujoy use otixo to control all your cloud storage from one place


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2012)

Got Manfrotto 055XPROB. Now onto the ballhead.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8210/8252452044_df61400df7_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8210/8251378931_fcafb252e9_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats Faun...


----------



## image (Dec 7, 2012)

Manfrotto 055XPROB is excellent Tripod. Congrats.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2012)

wow ...congrats faun...how much did it cost you? 10k-12k??


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2012)

^^8k from ebay.

Got reply from gaffarbhai today if I was still interested in tripod and ballhead. I asked for ballhead price.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2012)

u got nice deal...but with ballhead it will touch 12-13k  as I thought (I thought u already got ballhead)


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> u got nice deal...but with ballhead it will touch 12-13k  as I thought (I thought u already got ballhead)



looking for good deal on ballhead. Hopefully by monday I will decide. 498RC4.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats Faun 

Who else thinks Manfrotto sounds like a condom brand 

BTW tried Topaz DeNoise plugin for photoshop. It is much better than Lightroom in reducing noise


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2012)

prashant actually I never read the manfrotto name slowly...but now indeed it sounds like a condom brand


----------



## lm2k (Dec 9, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Who else thinks Manfrotto sounds like a condom brand






Panasonica lz20 sample pics n vid see in "View Megapixels". there is no zoom during vid rec. any coments abt image quallity?


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2012)

How is 498RC4 for 6.5 k ?

Still to get response from gaffarbhai to see what he has to offer.



marvelousprashant said:


> Congrats Faun
> 
> Who else thinks Manfrotto sounds like a condom brand
> 
> BTW tried Topaz DeNoise plugin for photoshop. It is much better than Lightroom in reducing noise



*blog.intercom.io/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Condom-or-Android.jpg


----------



## mastervk (Dec 11, 2012)

What is the highest ISO you guys have used and got good photo(without any noticeable noise)?
at beginning i had my ISO set at auto so some of the pics were at 1600-3200 ISO.They were fine for web sharing but noise was visible..now i always keep my ISO fixed at 100..sometimes change it to 200 in low light ..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2012)

I normally use ISO 800 in evening and ISO 1600 when shooting low light shows or party ....I shoot birds with ISO 400 soo that shutter speed dont come down any time


----------



## mastervk (Dec 11, 2012)

@sujoy
How is the noise at 1600 iso..do you remove noise using logins..even in low night i have used 100 iso with wider aperture...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2012)

mastervk I dont remove noise much...but its difficult to apply sharpning coz it increases the noise...at ISO 1600 its fine...I find it no issue...but thats the max I go...and I have set it on my DSLR...ISO is not in auto mode


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2012)

^ Post full resolution noisy images in PP thread. I'll see what Topaz can do with DSLR pics

BTW signed up for 500px and got a free 15day "Awesome" (pro account). 500px has no 200 image limit like flickr and 15 day of pro means you can transfer all images there. Limit of free account is 10 uploads/wk which sounds reasonable


----------



## mastervk (Dec 11, 2012)

@prashant
what will happend after 15 days..will you be able to access all images ?

@sujoy
i keep 400 or 800 as max limit in camera setting but wanted to know what settings others are using for similar level cameras...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2012)

@mastervk : yup and in full resolution


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2012)

ok prashant will do that soon ....and what u got 15 day pro account is awesome...the weekly limit of 10 pics is just too less...which made me move away from awesome interface of 500px

Mastervk the sensor technology is much ahead nowdays....nikon D200 5 yrs ago couldnt go above ISO 800 but now we can go ISO 1600 and full frame cams like D600 and D800 can go easily ISO 6400
And dont compare it with P&S


----------



## mastervk (Dec 12, 2012)

@Sujoy 
even canon 550d can go to 6400 or 12800(i think).. i have taken some pics on last weekend at 3200 ISO but lots on noise..After denoise most of the details is lost..i guess till 800 it is safe...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2012)

yes ISO 800 is the safest bet...for me 1600ISO is extreme


----------



## mastervk (Dec 12, 2012)

How is below deal

Canon EOS 600D 18MP DSLR (EF S18-55 IS II)(Black)

Canon 650D with kit lens for 23 K only (36 % discount on 36K)...
Max discount is only Rs 1200 so its around Rs 35K for 600D



also Nikon d5100 with kit lens for 31K.

there are some good deals for GOSF.in today but it is disappointing overall...


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2012)

^

 Hey! it's not 23k... It's 34840/- (36% off, max 1200/-)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2012)

canon 650D is very high tech technology wise...its hybrid focus system is really superb...Nikon's D5200 is against it which just launched...if 650D is selling for 36k then its a great deal


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 22, 2012)

3 months of Flickr Pro for free *www.flickr.com/holidaygift

Enjoy


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks ...activated


----------



## nac (Dec 26, 2012)

What these (wine, beer, gin...) buttons are doing in this camera? 

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_bfhkddOF6jY/TKdjwT-UiPI/AAAAAAAAAB0/mKpOHWWLFR8/s1600/canonflagship.jpg

Finally, I see HS30 EXR offers in ebay... For 19k, it's a great deal...


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2012)

Got 498RC4 for 055XBPRO. Tried some shots and the difference is significant.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2012)

@nac thats a conceptual camera...may come in future  

Congrats faun


----------



## nac (Dec 26, 2012)

^  someone photoshoped uh...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2012)

yes nac...I saw it long before 

@faun can you post pic of your setup and a closeup of ballhead
whats the total cost of both the items?


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2012)

^^yeah, once I reach  home today. Already taken pics but haven't got time.

I still feel that the setup is not as strudy and stable on marble floor I was using it.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2012)

sell ur setup to me at 20% less and upgrade to a carbon fiber manfrotto or gitzo  ....open offer


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> I have some questions
> 1.I loved the bokeh photography posted by toofan ,nac, pranav0091 and marvelousprashant (from the portion of this thread  I have seen so far..)
> My question is, for bokeh we have focus much beyond the small light source or behind?
> And how do you get different shapes?
> ...



1. Shape depends on optics/aperture. If there is any light source in your frame you will get that circle or hexagon shape bokeh, else you will get those area blurred.

Bokeh - It is just out of focus area in an image. It can be in the background or foreground or both. It's up to you...

2.You can get that feature by using CHDK. I don't know about that chip/circuit.

3. I was suggesting FZ60 a week ago. But now it's HS30EXR would be my first choice...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2012)

for nice bokeh there should be proper distance between background and the subject...at least 10 meters to become proper blur...when using macro like toofan does its quit easy...we generally focus completely on the insect from very close the background automatically become out of focus

for you...At full zoom take a shot of flower from closest distance ur cam can focus like 2 meters ...u will see the background out of focus...if there is some light source far away it may take some shape...u have to try it ur self

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8009/7431303416_d27082b2ba_z.jpg
Dragonfly by sujoyp, on Flickr
Above shot is just taken at full zoom...did nothing much...but background was bit away

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7052/6896141689_be91329317_z.jpg
Valentine teddy by sujoyp, on Flickr

This above shot was setup in a room...the lightning was just 3 meters away from the teddy...but for this you need large aperture lens...donno if its possible by P&S


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 31, 2012)

^ possible with smaller hearts


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2012)

smaller hearts?? there were normal diwali bulbs..I put the heart shape paper on my lens to create this effect....u can use any 1 design on center of a paper to get a shape....I could make heart sharper but that was making it either very small which was looking empty or mixed togather and jumbled up...will put example later


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 31, 2012)

I meant PnS produces smaller bokeh circles so hearts will also be smaller


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2012)

I have one ILU shaped too  .not too good..

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cFt1cn-uW1E/TzTuKc81CbI/AAAAAAAAHF0/EPWMBHUkWO4/s400/DSC_2772.JPG


Today I bought Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 .....although its in Kolkata and will get it when I get back to India.

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/397604_10151233260681925_1057419913_n.jpg

sorry for the crappy pic taken by friend using micromax mobile


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2013)

Battery charging time started reducing. Earlier it took around 90-100 mins, now it's around 60 mins. Is it normal? Thinking of conditioning the batteries... Any suggestion guys...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2013)

Nac if the total charge is intact then its ok but if the total charge is reducing with charging time then its a problem


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2013)

I am not so sure about whether battery discharges quicker or not. I think (but I am not so sure), am getting less no. of shots per recharge.

And BTB congrats for your new purchase... Is it a new one?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks...no its used one  but its very good condition...and I got a free rs.1200 Hoya filter along it  @RS16000 it was a superb deal ..new cost minimum 22k and average around 24k 

If your battery is getting less charges then try full recharge and then complete discharge 1-2 times...maybe it helps


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2013)

Sujoy, 
I am not sure... Charger indicates that the battery is fully charged but it's too quick. My charger out put is 900mAH, so it's supposed to take to 2+ hrs to fully charge but ever since I bought these batteries it took around 100 min. I thought the batteries won't drain all the way to 0% (like inverter batteries) so no doubts then...

Yeah, I started doing that (conditioning - charging and discharging). You may have used AA batteries in your previous cameras. Have you ever noticed that your battery is getting charged quicker than normal?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2013)

yes I have used them in one of my old cam...but at that time i didnt use rechargable cells (didnt know about them   ) ...I use rechargables on my flash and its idle time is 1 hr ...they are working fine


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 2, 2013)

@nac Load chdk and check battery level after full charge


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2013)

^ Yeah, I have seen that... It always show around 85% battery when I put a fully recharged set... I thought it's normal  What about yours? Even though I can't compare AA with Li-on. If you guys come across any link about this battery life thing from users of AA battery powered cameras with CHDK running.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine is around 90%. You can ask on CHDK forum. Plenty of users there


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2013)

So it's not showing 100% even when we put a fully recharged set...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 3, 2013)

Battery wear is common with Li-ion. No idea about alkaline ones


----------



## mastervk (Jan 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I have one ILU shaped too  .not too good..
> 
> 
> Today I bought Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 .....although its in Kolkata and will get it when I get back to India.
> ...



congrats Sujoy..Very gud new year gift for yourself...have fun with this excellent lens..will you use hoya filter on it and reduce the IQ


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Mastervk ...Actually I have no experince with any filter yet...will see how it performs with and without that filter...I think its 67mm filter soo wont fit any other lens...wish he had given a CPL  ...will have to buy


----------



## mastervk (Jan 3, 2013)

is it UV filter ? i have set of hoya  uv,cpl and nd but don't use them...

i didn't noticed any deterioration in IQ with uv filter ....


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2013)

yes its UV filter...i will test it myself then decide on usage....people say uv filter is just unneccesary


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 4, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I have one ILU shaped too  .not too good..
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cFt1cn-uW1E/TzTuKc81CbI/AAAAAAAAHF0/EPWMBHUkWO4/s400/DSC_2772.JPG
> 
> ...



congrats!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Rockstar


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2013)

Done conditioning the batteries... Finally, it took about 6 hours to recharge... (I think I discharged all the way down to 0%) supposed to be little above 4 hrs. And now it shows 94%, it's better than before.

Sony India launches RX1 for 1.8 Lakh along with six other cameras.
*www.thinkdigit.com/Digital-Cameras/Sony-India-launches-six-cameras-at-CEIF_12937.html


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2013)

RX1 have the disadvantage of fixed lens...or else it would be great...just like people buy leica or fuji X series  

Other all of them seems overpriced for now


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 5, 2013)

RX1 is a compact cam for people who think it would be inappropriate to carry their Hasselblad to a family event


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2013)

yaah untill now people used to carry a 4k$ Leica M9 now they can move to a cheaper Sony RX1    nothing for us


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2013)

Which 85mm Nikkor lens is a good compromise between price and performance for portraits ?

AF-S NIKKOR 85mm f/1.4G INR 123,450
AF Nikkor 85mm f/1.4D IF INR 69,450
AF-S NIKKOR 85mm f/1.8G INR 31,950
AF Nikkor 85mm f/1.8D INR 25,450

Pics of the 498RC4 ballhead. Must have if you are shooting outdoor and need that extra stabilized image at low light.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8355/8349822064_2734938492_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8493/8349806422_38638966c1_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8348751021_52c0244392_z.jpg



sujoyp said:


> @faun can you post pic of your setup and a closeup of ballhead
> whats the total cost of both the items?


~Rs. 8000+ ~Rs. 6500 = Rs. 14500



sujoyp said:


> sell ur setup to me at 20% less and upgrade to a carbon fiber manfrotto or gitzo  ....open offer



Gitzo is too costly. I tried a photoshoot outdoor at dusk and manfrotto worked quite well under the low light condition.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2013)

@faun give me sometime for 85mm ...I can say 85mm 1.4 is called bokeh machine but dont know perfectly which one of these two

85mm1.8 can produce nice pics too...and great bokeh...but 85mm1.4 is one of nikons gem

Nice shots of tripod head...will get sometime when start landscape shooting


----------



## mastervk (Jan 7, 2013)

@Faun 
do you have full frame camera or crop sensor? 85 mm is good focal length for portraits using  FF but for crop sensor it might not be that good ..for crop 35 mm might be better though it all depends of what kind of portraits you want to shoot ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2013)

mastervk ...50mm on crop is 85mm on ff and similarly 85mm on crop is around 135mm on FF ...both 85 and 135mm are popular focal length for headshots 

@faun u can get any of 85mm1.4 both are superb


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, 1.4D looks good. Only if I could arrange 1lac for 1.4. 

135 is said to be bokeh king with defocus control.

@mastervk
I already have 50mm 1.8G. Looking for another one.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2013)

dont u have someone in USA...keh have awesome deals...the 135mm with defocus control is costing around 50k
and 85mm 1.4 D is costing around 40k the 85mm1.4G AFS cost 70-80k


----------



## mastervk (Jan 7, 2013)

Unless you are specialist is bokeh of 1.4 worth the extra money compared to 1.8 ?Though it all depends on budget i think 1.8 is very capable portrait lens.You can use rest of the money to get excellent zoom or ultrawide  ....

@ Faun 
 So have you moved from earphones/headphones to photography ....expect some nice pics from your lens collection ....


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> dont u have someone in USA...keh have awesome deals...the 135mm with defocus control is costing around 50k
> and 85mm 1.4 D is costing around 40k the 85mm1.4G AFS cost 70-80k



No one is US but have relative in UK.



mastervk said:


> Unless you are specialist is bokeh of 1.4 worth the extra money compared to 1.8 ?Though it all depends on budget i think 1.8 is very capable portrait lens.You can use rest of the money to get excellent zoom or ultrawide  ....
> 
> @ Faun
> So have you moved from earphones/headphones to photography ....expect some nice pics from your lens collection ....



Yeah, sort of moved from earphones/headphones. Satisfied with current setup.

I am concentrating more on portraits. Zoom and ultrawide may be later.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2013)

How about a Nikon 85mm1.8D + a Nikon 70-200 2.8 VRII    Its just a killer combo ....man save for this ....85mm1.4 is really for Pro guys who can find needle in hay...85mm 1.8D is very capable...
A guy was selling in other forum for 15k (now sold) and he posted these pics

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8040/7991901911_e320877a06_z.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5112/7091050839_00f50b8a8f.jpg

WTS: Nikon 85mm f1.8D *Added pictures of lens*


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2013)

I got one good bid link on ebay. Roughly 75-76k. Otherwise I will always have the itch of trying 85 1.4G.

Lets see if bid goes ok.

Btw above shots are pretty good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2013)

if u r around banglore then just hire a 85mm1.4 from toehold it may cost you 1000 but u r investing 75k ...and the choice is between a 20k lens and a 75k lens


----------



## mastervk (Jan 8, 2013)

Faun said:


> I got one good bid link on ebay. Roughly 75-76k. Otherwise I will always have the itch of trying 85 1.4G.
> 
> Lets see if bid goes ok.
> 
> Btw above shots are pretty good.



is the bid from ebay.in or outside India..

If it has to be shipped from outside India you may have to calculate around 30% custom tax also...

Sujoy suggestion is very good..rent 85 1.4 and use it for a day or too ....


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

More than three dozen cameras are launched in the last few days... Including bazooka super zoom cameras from Fuji. Probably, this is the year for "zoom". Fuji has launched 5 cameras with the zoom of +/- 1000mm


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2013)

yaah saw the list...nearly all of them are superzoom some with EXR sensor tag some without

BTW Fuju X100s is superb...and looks damn good to me...will get something like that design someday...for home use and show off


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

^ For 100k it's too much... 

And the good thing is, Fuji finally bringing in optical stabilization...
Travel zoom from Panasonic doesn't bring any impressive upgrade.
And crazy 20MP for an entry level camera


----------



## mastervk (Jan 8, 2013)

small review of canon powershot N

Fujii X100S


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2013)

for me ..I just want that design with sony RX100 hardware...will definitely get one (after I get bored of heavy lens,heavy DSLR with battery pack and a tripod and all crazy stuff we lug around on our poor back with DSLR...

sometimes taking right pic at right time is more important  cam dosnt matter that much


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2013)

lost the bid 

Why prices are so high in India ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2013)

i suggest you to get either 85mm1.8 or if u can find a 70-200 2.8 used deal ....or get a 50mm 1.4 for now which is very good too 

Nikon D5200 is available now in US market...it was already available in India I think...nobody said this before ...but this time Nikon have a TOSHIBA Sensor in it  Not Nikon Not Sony but 1st time a Toshiba Sensor....lets see the results


----------



## quagmire (Jan 21, 2013)

Guys need some help with a additional battery..
I have a Canon SX240 with NB 6L battery.. I can squeeze out around 90-100 shots when fully charged (and around 60 shots with videos).. 
I am planning to buy an additional battery.. Will this work for my camera? - Link
(I am asking because none of the sellers list my camera name) 

-----
Another offtopic thought? - Why doesn't somebody create a thread for all buying advice queries..?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2013)

compare ur battery with this if its the same as shown on ebay get it...or actually if the model number is exactly same it should be same too and compatible


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2013)

^ 
Battery is this cheap  I thought it would cost above 2k

I don't know why you are getting very less no. of shots per recharge.

Remove battery when not in use
IS when shooting only

I think they have designated it under S series cameras.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 22, 2013)

Nex3K and 5K prices slashed to 15K and 20k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
APSC-CMOS for 15K is a killer deal


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2013)

Nex5k at 20k??? can we buy body only? and nex3k at 15k...wow I wish to buy one of those and use those cheap minolta lenses

but the only disadvantage of next series is it dont have in-body stabilisation which olympus cams have...its great to use all old lenses stabilised


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys,  I highly doubt it's availability. I think they are just quoting a lower price after it gone out of stock.



tkin said:


> A few times, video quality is excellent, also audio capture is pretty good and does not muffle sounds, and the best part is the zoom is virtually noiseless as I used it during a video capture and no sound came through.



Okie. Thank you...
I was just curious to know how it performs when using manual mode in video recording.

PS: Just don't wanna spam a thread which serves different purpose. So the reply posted here...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Nac about which cam u and tkin are talking about ?


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

Sujoy, We are talking about FZ150 and it's PASM video recording. Sorry for confusing by hijacking a post.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

ok fz150 ...its good to hear its silent video recording


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150 Review: Digital Photography Review -Video


----------



## nac (Jan 23, 2013)

Again, I got the opportunity to shoot with D90. This time battery has enough charge...

I wish I know a little more about D90 and it's controls/features. 

 what a speed (comparing with the only other camera I have ever used SX130 ). 
Nice OVF
I could able to take back to back shots with flash ON. I had to wait about 8 sec when I shoot with SX130 if the flash is ON.
I wasn't happy with the quality of image when I tried last time (may be because of the quality settings, I don't know). This time it's little better, I think it's because of low light (even this time quality set at NORMAL).
Deleting option is quicker


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

@nac the simplest DSLR can beat just any cam in speed,focus accuracy,handling,grip,buttons etc

now i am unable to use my own p&S coz of i m used to dslr


----------



## mastervk (Jan 29, 2013)

Nikon 800 mm f / 5.6 lens


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2013)

its an old news mastervk....they show that in olympics games last year


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2013)

Dozen more compacts are announced ahead of CP+... There will be some more in this week...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 29, 2013)

nac said:


> Dozen more compacts are announced ahead of CP+... There will be some more in this week...



CP+ ? Whats that ?


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2013)

It's a camera and photo imaging show (Me too haven't heard about this before)...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2013)

yaah nikon p310 ,p510 and l810 replacements anounced
xz10 announced
sigma 30 1.4
tokina 12-24 f4,70-200 f4 stabilised 

but no news of D7100 or canon 7D mkii


----------



## nac (Jan 30, 2013)

Launching price of XZ10 is too much... for extra $50 we can get XZ2.

And there are other options from other manufacturers as well...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2013)

XZ10 is upgrade to XZ2 ...soo XZ2 costly??


----------



## nac (Jan 30, 2013)

No X10 is not an upgrade of XZ2. X10 equipped with a smaller sensor 1/2.3", and does have many of the features of XZ2 including the customizable ring.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2013)

ook...but I read yesterday that its an upgrade...maybe I have misread


----------



## nac (Jan 31, 2013)

I am turning on HIBERNATION MODE  I will off of internet for another few weeks, I guess. I will be missing you guys, your photographs, news about cameras...

Today may be the last day, I think.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2013)

hybernation  for exams?? ....we will miss u too


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey, this goes in how much can you get thread, but since this is cam talk:

I have decided to sell my FZ150, I think I can get 20k from the sell and add 8k to get a FZ200, how's the FZ200 for 28k?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys Nikon D7100 anounced today....and that too with lots of up-gradation 

*nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Nikon_D7100-2.jpeg

Detailed Nikon D7100 specs:

24.1MP CMOS sensor
6fps
No AA filter (similar to the D800E)
51 AF point, 15 cross-type
Built-in HDR function
2016-pixel RGB sensor
3.2" 1,229k dots LCD screen
Dual SD card slots
EXPEED 3 processor
ISO range: 100-6400
100% viewfinder coverage
Video: 1080p @ 60i/50i/30/25/24 fps plus 720p @ 60p
Compatible with the WU-1a wireless mobile adapter

Nikon D7100 Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review

this would be my next DSLR...but definitely at the time of christmas


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ Price for body?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2013)

price for body is around 1200$ = around 60k that means after 1-2 months D7000 will disappear from market and D7100 will cost 55k which is same price of D7000


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> price for body is around 1200$ = around 60k that means after 1-2 months D7000 will disappear from market and D7100 will cost 55k which is same price of D7000


*i.imgur.com/CyygiTs.png

I'm happy with my FZ150


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

^lol


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2013)

yaah yaah  ... enjoy ur camera


----------



## mitraark (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting the SX150 ( i've mentioned that already a a few posts in other thread  but i need to know its a good buy)

Canon PowerShot SX150 IS 14.1MP 14x (Silver)

Good deal ( as in, is this the best model in this price range ?) Anyone knows street price in Kolkata ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 22, 2013)

D7100 launched for 80k in india


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I'm thinking of getting the SX150 ( i've mentioned that already a a few posts in other thread  but i need to know its a good buy)
> 
> Canon PowerShot SX150 IS 14.1MP 14x (Silver)
> 
> Good deal ( as in, is this the best model in this price range ?) Anyone knows street price in Kolkata ?


Kolkata prices won't be lower than that I think, go for it 



marvelousprashant said:


> D7100 launched for 80k in india


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2013)

80k body only...hmm D7000 is 65k body only = 15k MRP difference

In USA the difference is 1200-999 = 200$ or 200*57 =  11k

Thats y I said ...I will eye it only in diwali or christmas....no point looking at the price now


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2013)

I am back...

Some nice cameras have launched... I was expecting HS50EXR,  but it ain't launched yet...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2013)

@nac and some nice lenses are also launched 

Nikon 80-400 AFS VR have been launched ...and it can even take TC ...but sadly we can use only 1.4x tc...


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, lenses as well... 

The recent launch from Nikon... Coolpix A and P330 seems good... P330 probably be the cheapest large sensor compact...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2013)

yes p330...is it the apsc sensor fixed lens cam or its another series...i dont remember


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 7, 2013)

P330 has 1/1.7" format sensor like s100 and lx5/7. But it will be priced under 20k


----------



## quagmire (Mar 7, 2013)

Talking about new releases- Sony Cyber-shot HX300 bridge alongwith WX300, TX30 compact cameras..



Spoiler



*2.static.img-dpreview.com/files/news/7361773768/520_4x3/HX300_Front.jpg?v=1983
-Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX300

*3.static.img-dpreview.com/files/news/7361773768/WX300_Black_Front.jpg?v=1983
-Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX300

*1.static.img-dpreview.com/files/news/7361773768/sony_dsctx30.jpeg?v=1983
Sony Cyber-shot TX30



*Sony Cyber-shot HX300 *Specs-

Lens- f2.8-6.3 24-1200mm 
Optical zoom- 50 x
Sensor Type- 1/2.3-inch 20-megapixel Exmor R backside-illuminated CMOS sensor
Display: Electronic viewfinder to go along with its tilting 3-inch LCD.
Cost- $498.00

Note- No raw format ,No option to continuously shoot with AF ,No GPS or Wi-Fi - Source


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2013)

wx300 looks good...HX300 dont have anything special


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2013)

Almost all the brand's bridge have now extended it's zoom range...
What Panasonic will do with FZ200's successor??? Will the successor retain that constant aperture?


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2013)

Just read HS50EXR review...

It's really a big step up from it's predecessor and even IQ has improved but it's toooooo expensive. The second most expensive bridge after XS1.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2013)

whats the cost nac...and the prices will fall down slowly...it happens with all P&S


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2013)

This P330 looks pretty impressive. When could we expect this to hit India? 2014 or this year?
The samples look awesome,
*www.letsgodigital.org/images/producten/3369/pictures/nikon-coolpix-p330.jpg
*www.letsgodigital.org/images/producten/3369/pictures/coolpix-p330.jpg
*www.letsgodigital.org/images/producten/3369/pictures/p330.jpg
*www.letsgodigital.org/images/producten/3369/pictures/coolpix.jpg


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2013)

In the review it says, 470 GBP (which comes around 37.5k) and it's the street price.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2013)

too costly if it comes at that price...

I want to see the price fall of D7100 and 80-400


----------



## Tenida (Mar 9, 2013)

I think this Benro T-660EX is enough for casual/video photography. I will mainly use it for video review like igyaan 
*www.flipkart.com/benro-t-600ex/p/itmd38yz2xmukk4k?pid=ACCD38YG3UDFDG6D&affid=jimishjoba


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2013)

yes it will be enough for that purpose ....dont take it to windy places or sandy or rockey places


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^ I don't know... A long ago I see an offer of 65k (around) for D7000 with kit lens 18-105. Since then only once I have seen a similar offer for D7000. It doesn't seems to be falling even after D7100 reaches the market. So I don't think D7100 will see any huge price fall in the near future.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2013)

D7000 old stock will be cleared off soon and then D7100 will sell for the same price as D7000...lets see...I dont seem to buy any more camera gear very soon...coz too busy in work..will buy according to need now


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 9, 2013)

D5200 is a smarter choice than D7000 or 7100 right now


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2013)

yaah D5200 is good...but then again how will you use nice lenses like 50mm 1.8,cheaper 50mm 1.4D,80-200D,tokina 11-16 2.8 and many like these  I agree these are old lenses but still they r much economical

D7100 will be superb...and weather sealed body is soo important in desert and beaches ...D5200 could not sustain it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 9, 2013)

Well maybe wait for 7D successor. Once it comes, Nikon will be forced to reduce the price.


----------



## nac (Mar 10, 2013)

7D Mark II will be much expensive than D7100 and I think it's more fair to compare 7D against Nikon's D300s.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2013)

yaah rumor says that 7DmkII will cost around a lakh....but when is it comming??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 10, 2013)

So what is the canon counterpart of D7000 and 7100. I saw some reviews comparing d7000 with 7d


----------



## nac (Mar 10, 2013)

Canon 60D vs D7000 is pretty much a fair comparison.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2013)

nac is right ...its like this

1100D vs D3200 and D3100

600D vs D5100

650D vs D5200

60D vs D7000 and D7100

7D vs D300s

6D vs d600


----------



## quagmire (Mar 12, 2013)

Super Deal..

 Nikon D5100 Black + 18-55mm VR Kit Lens for 28082/- in ebay


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2013)

yaah that too only for today I think


----------



## quagmire (Mar 13, 2013)

Another epic deal from ebay
-Canon 600D (Black, with Kit EF-S18-55mm IS II Lens) Manufacturer Warranty.. for 31,817/-

------------------
Y dont we get such deals when we want them - 
Canon Powershot Camera SX500 IS for Rs.13,886
(Correct me if I'm wrong , IMO no other camera beats IQ on this at this price.. )
Fujifilm FinePix HS30 EXR for Rs.17,052


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2013)

SX270/280 gets Digic 6 Processors... Let's see how the IQ is gonna be.

Just seeing that about 6 dozen compact cameras have announced in the last 3 months.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 24, 2013)

nac said:


> SX270/280 gets Digic 6 Processors... Let's see how the IQ is gonna be.
> 
> Just seeing that about 6 dozen compact cameras have announced in the last 3 months.



Yeah.. SX280 also has Wifi and GPS for 329$.. Looks optimally priced.. Also there appears to be no RAW capture, which could have been an advantage...


----------



## nac (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, nicely priced... This year all the manufacturers focusing more on bridge camera's focal length. Not much for travel zoom this year.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 26, 2013)

hello guys  i need help to decide a camera in between sony wx50 and panasonic sz7 which is 7990/- (offer price) or any other model if u all suggest my budget is 10000/-.

ps: i use this camera mainly to take pictures of my kids and family members.


----------



## nac (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a nice deal for SZ7. When I last see, SZ7 was selling at 11000/-...

Panasonic (zoom) vs Sony (brighter lens), choose the one you like...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2013)

I think for indoor shots brighter lens is more useful...kids play around urself soo no need of zoom


----------



## quagmire (Mar 27, 2013)

I have two questions I wanted to ask for a long time..
1.Why are large aperture lenses so expensive?
2.Why is there a flicker when a camera is pointed to a screen(TV,mobile,monitor) etc.. Is there anyway we can dodge this problem?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2013)

your question is something I never thought of...still lets see if i can answer 1st one

large aperture lenses are costly due to larger lens element 

The size of the aperture increases with the focal length....a 55-200mm f4-5.6 have nearly 1.5 times the size of front lens element then a 50mm 1.8...but a 55mm 2.8 lens element is very small compared to 50mm 1.8

The size of front element in a zoom lens will me the max aperture possible...in case on 55-200 f4-5.6 the front element will be of 200mm f5.6 size 

A prime lens are very simple in construction soo even with bigger apertures they are cheaper...but a zoom lens are complicated with much more glass inside...if u use fixed aperture in zoom all the elements need to be of bigger aperture size...which becomes costly to make.

this is the same reason max aperture in a zoom lens is f2.8 and in bigger telephoto lens its f4 ....just check the size of nikon 400mm 2.8  then think how will be the zoom look if its 100-400mm f2.8

*photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Nikon-Telephoto-Lens-Comparison.jpg

here you can see from left - 70-200 f2.8 , 300mm f4, 300mm f2.8, 200-400 f4, 400mmf2.8 , 500mm f4

just see the size difference between 300mm f4 and 300m f2.8 

about flicker in tv and mobile...I dont have much idea...I think its due to some refresh rate frequency


----------



## quagmire (Mar 28, 2013)

^Thanks a lot for the info sujoyp.. You're the best..  .. I've got a fair idea now.. 

1.So with the improvement in technology can we expect them to get cheaper in the future?

2.Also I was wondering smartphones now come with cool features like Photosphere and Video HDR..  Why don't cameras have such features?
I do understand that camera processors are not as capable as smartphone processors and that they lack such rendering software.. 
The reason why I think such an application, like Photosphere, would help is most compacts have a min. focal length of 24mm.. 
With such an app we could capture 10mm equivalents.. 
I know it wouldn't be foolproof (because ghosting and overlapping) but it would still be a helpful application..
Just wanted to mention Galaxy Camera can handle Photosphere..
Badly want to see Photosphere and Video HDR on compacts soon..
Would also love to see fast burst step focus image where the camera captures and brackets different focus fields and produces a final image..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2013)

No I dont think the optics are going to be cheaper any time soon

but they are doing a workaround...they decreased the size of sensor like m4/3 or nikon j1 V1 ....these need smaller lens element for bigger apertures and lenses became smaller....this way they may save on costly glass element

DSLR range higher then 1100D and d3100 have exposure bracketing which shoots upto 9 consecutive shots and creates an HDR

Almost all sony P&S  have 360degree panorama software which is very successful.

You can ignore any funky software on DSLR coz its ment to be manually used...but i think slowly android will be common on cameras and then we can use camera specific apps on them.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> 1.DSLR range higher then 1100D and d3100 have exposure bracketing which shoots upto 9 consecutive shots and creates an HDR
> 
> 2.Almost all sony P&S  have 360degree panorama software which is very successful.



1.That requires tripod I guess?

2.Yes I have used that, but does any camera have hemispherical kind of imaging?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

yes exposure bracketing needs tripod...u just cant move the cam even a 1mm

hemispherical ...can u give an example...a picture of camera or anything ....are you talking about fisheye


----------



## quagmire (Apr 4, 2013)

^ I was talking about something like this -  *www.baldheretic.com/pano/enron/
Is that even possible with a P&S?

At post #461


quagmire said:


> The reason why I think such an application, like Photosphere, would help is most compacts have a min. focal length of 24mm..
> With such an app we could capture 10mm equivalents..
> I know it wouldn't be foolproof (because ghosting and overlapping) but it would still be a helpful application..


I was talking about this:
Photo Extremist: Creative Photography Tutorials, Photoshop Tutorials, Instructional Videos
Can we expect that in future cameras as a inbuilt feature, saving us from transfering images to PC and then stitching using photoshop?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2013)

I think its possible using a fisheye lens or ultrawide lens at 10mm....we can also stitch 3-4 shots togather ...I stitched 4 pics togather to form this - 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8451/8065833969_3ce61fe90a_z.jpg
Victoria Memorial Panorama by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## quagmire (Apr 5, 2013)

^Great pic.. I have been there.. 
BTW,Did you pan the camera or shifted horizontally?  Looks like HDR, is it?
Just a thought, not a critique - The photo looks bulged.. Can you kind of push it inside like compensating for barrel distortion..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2013)

I pan the camera handheld ....or u can say simply I took 4 shots one by one of the whole scene and used photoshop to stitch it togather..
Its not HDR ...I personally edited it using Photoshop tools 

Actually I like the budge at the centre...it looks 3D ....and if i push it backwards the scene will look flat ...it happened coz I was nearest to centre..actually stood right in front of central gate 

btw the sample shot u gave me some post back had budge at the centre too...thats the effect of fisheye lens


----------



## quagmire (Apr 9, 2013)

^Any tips for handheld panning(for stitching later) ?

Has anybody tried *freelensing*?
(I don't have an SLR, I was just curious to know)

What do you guy think about :

Fujifilm FinePix HS50EXR

Fujifilm FinePix SL1000
Released in India recently..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2013)

handheld panning is easy I think....just stand at a point and just move ur waist and take shots one by one...see that u neither move legs nor sholders nor anyother body parts


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2013)

^^
30k... That's too much. Higher than SX50.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 10, 2013)

^Yeah.. One can get a FZ200 for that price..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2013)

Nikon 5200 @37995/- @ Homeshop18 superdeals. Check it here
HomeShop18.com Superdeals


----------



## quagmire (Apr 14, 2013)

Canon SX 240 SX260 prices slashed in Flipkart..
SX 240 - Rs. 14545
SX 260 - Rs. 16485

Both are a steal at those prices!
Considering I paid 16400 for SX240 last October..


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2013)

^ Actually, Canon slashed the price. Still FP has quoted (SX260) higher than MRP.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2013)

Thats good price for both SX240 and sx260 ...they are superb cameras


----------



## quagmire (Apr 15, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Actually, Canon slashed the price. Still FP has quoted (SX260) higher than MRP.



Didnt know that.. That means both are available for a lesser price in Canon retail stores?

BTW has Panasonic Lumix LX7 been released in India?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 19, 2013)

Nikon launches 17 new CoolPix cameras in India



> Nikon has launched a number of new cameras in India as a part of its CoolPix consumer oriented range. While the company has essentially revamped most of its cameras under the CoolPix range, it has also released the CoolPix A, which is an entirely new model and has also introduced a number of new cameras the CoolPix P, S, L and AW series’.
> 
> For starters, the CoolPix A becomes the first camera in the range to feature a DX format CMOS 16.2-megapixel  crop sensor. Previously, such sensors were reserved for only Nikon DSLR cameras. It comes with a wide angle 18.5mm fixed focal lens with a f/2.8 aperture. It costs Rs 54,950.
> 
> ...



- Source


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2013)

Soo now we have 
Coolpix A - 54k with 18.5mm wide angle and cmos sensor
P520 - 
P330
P7700

All these in Indian Market ...Great


----------



## quagmire (Apr 21, 2013)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ40 (aka ZS30) has managed 4-4.5* /5*  from almost every review website.. 
Looks like Canon SX270 & SX280 has massive competition.. 
Could TZ40 be the best budget compact this year?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2013)

once upon a time panasonic TZ10 beat all others....but TZ20 was not that success coz of its ISO...lets see TZ40 performance


----------



## quagmire (Apr 23, 2013)

Canon launches 12 new cameras in India



> *EOS series* : EOS 100D, EOS 700D, EOS C100 and EOS-1DC
> *IXUS series* :  IXUS 135, IXUS 255HS, IXUS 140, IXUS 132
> * PowerShot series* : PowerShot 3500IS , PowerShot N, PowerShot A2600 and PowerShot A2500
> 
> ...



- Source


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2013)

kya mazak hai...That 100D cost 49k   its just an upgrade of 1100D 

700D is ok as 650D is still 45k around


----------



## game-freak (Apr 26, 2013)

plz suggest me a tripod upto 1500


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2013)

Get the benro T600ex...you dont have much choices 

but dont take too much risk with that cheap tripod...it may fall off in windy situation


----------



## game-freak (Apr 27, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Get the benro T600ex...you dont have much choices
> 
> but dont take too much risk with that cheap tripod...it may fall off in windy situation


i was interested in buy vanguard alta pro but its too expensive

second choice was Rollei Prego B0515 but its out of stock on flipkart and not abl to find it elsewhere


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2013)

vanguard alta pro is damn costly I think 5k+ ....if u want lots of choices then check Gaffarbhai and Sons

you will get all models of benro here...you can also talk to them and ask for suggestions


----------



## game-freak (Apr 29, 2013)

is benro T600ex a good choice ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2013)

yes for the time being its ok choice...but when you get bigger lenses u will have to get a new tripod


----------



## game-freak (May 7, 2013)

any good free watermarking software ??


----------



## nac (May 8, 2013)

^ gimp


----------



## insaneYLN (May 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, since this is a thread that caters to general chit chat concerning cameras, I felt it is best I post my queries here.
 

One of my cousin sisters got the *Nikon Coolpix L120* as a gift for her birthday in October 2011, but sadly she did not seem enthusiastic about photography at that point in time, and as a result the camera lay in a corner enclosed within its box for almost 2 years. But now, she has developed a sudden interest in photography, which I believe is all thanks to her new circle of friends, albeit she looks at the Nikon Coolpix L120 as a 'crude' camera.


Bearing in mind my cousin sister has finally developed what seems to be a keen interest in photography, which book would be a good suggestion/recommendation for her _beginner_ status?


I have also been wondering, if the Nikon Coolpix L120 is really not a good/decent point and shoot camera? What fundamental features must be considered whilst choosing an 'apt' point and shoot camera?
 

I await your replies.


----------



## nac (May 9, 2013)

Digital Photography Tips for Beginners

Start with this...

For learning, cameras with manual controls would be good.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi!

If one wants to learn photography from scratch, from where one should start to learn...


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 10, 2013)

hi fellas, if u remember i bought a nikkor 50mm 1.8g some 6months back and i've hardly shot anything with it and i plan to sell it, how much do u think i should quote, i original got it for Rs 13750/- and also i do all have the necessary docs


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2013)

@insane....Nikon L series is for peoples who wants a superzoom for taking pics...not for photography enthusiasts.....you better get sony HX or canon SX series like sx260...these have manual modes to learn photography

@prabhu you have to sell it for around 10k or max 11k...but try using it y selling it


----------



## insaneYLN (May 10, 2013)

nac said:


> Digital Photography Tips for Beginners
> 
> Start with this...
> 
> For learning, cameras with manual controls would be good.



*nac*, thank you very much for the link and the suggestion.




sujoyp said:


> @insane....Nikon L series is for peoples who wants a superzoom for taking pics...not for photography enthusiasts.....you better get sony HX or canon SX series like sx260...these have manual modes to learn photography



*sujoyp*, thank you very much for shedding light on the Nikon L series cameras, and I will convey the information to my cousin sister. Apart from the Sony and Canon models you have suggested, I would like to know if there is/are camera model(s) in the Nikon brand, suited for photography enthusiasts?


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2013)

yes you can get nikon P series cameras which r targeted towards enthusiasts...it have manual modes

or you can check panasonic's TZ series..its also very capable and maybe better then nikon's P series


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 10, 2013)

thought i'd buy the 70-300mm since i haven't/plan to do much of portaiture largely due to the scope of any of it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2013)

ok its ur choice...but 50mm is great for in house photos in low light...and product photography


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 10, 2013)

yh that was my main purpose but at the same i dont want my investment to go to waste


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2013)

keep it 6 months more...the price will degrade by just 1-1.5k if u can keep it...else if u want money sell it


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> keep it 6 months more...the price will degrade by just 1-1.5k if u can keep it...else if u want money sell it



hmmm i think i'll keep it then ty


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2013)

just take the 50mm when u need to shoot kids...its very useful then


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 11, 2013)

haha i will


----------



## mastervk (May 21, 2013)

Flickr has increased free storage to one terabyte ... Good news for all who want to store hi res photo.. Some other changes too.. 
I hope soon google and Microsoft will increase their storage too...


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2013)

thats awesome news man...but I check daily and I didnt found any notification till yesterday....but what about the 200 pic limit....at least it should be 500


----------



## mastervk (May 21, 2013)

There should be no limit now.. As there will be no pro account now...


----------



## mastervk (May 21, 2013)

You can also download full resolution photo now from Flickr account... 

Waiting for Google to match the offer...


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2013)

thats the best news I got recently...thanks soo much..let me check flickr...I will upload full res pics then


----------



## choudang (Jun 4, 2013)

How you doing guys...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2013)

I am messing with droplet pics and could not get any descent pic even after 50 shots and 2 tries ... anyways I found out the mistake I was doing...next time i will definitely get good shot..

Mistake - i was using shutter priority 1/200 with wireless flash ...but my cam didnt know that flash was trigerring ant it took f2.8 and all the shot got nearly out of focus ....then I tried manual mode with f8 and 1/200 ...shots were comming fine but I was tired to hold the packet in one hand and take shot from other hand...will try again


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope, soon we can see a good one from you.

I have doubt regarding DSLR shutter actuation.

When one wants to buy used DSLR, he wants to assess how much the camera was used by knowing shutter actuation. But what if the camera is used extensively for video recording??? Probably he used about 500 snaps for still photography and used 1000s of hours for video recording. How one could find out this? Is there any way???


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL good question nac ...but can a person record that much video with a dslr ...i dont think so ...its just too hectic

1. u need external mic ...the internal one is mono mic and it records focus motor sounds
2. u need a proper gearset to fit dslr so u can record without any movement..
3. there is no continous focus in dslr ...even they say that, it doesnt matter ....even a slight moment will loose the focus and it will try to refocus again ...very bad...a mobile records better
4. not at all handy...or grip is very awekward for recording video...u may need some external grip which u can handle easily

and lastly sensor heating and damage chances with only 15 mins of recordin in HD due to fat system ...all is discouraging enough


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I have exaggerated too much. 

Guess no way we can find it that they have extensively used it for video recording.

Earlier I have heard people using DSLR for video recording. But I lately I even see people using DSLR for candid videos. From proposal to wedding, short films and what not even feature films. Guess what, I was surprised when I see the names of the films where they used DSLR for filming.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2013)

yes using high quality fast internal focussing lens and an external mic they can do that....also just the pro gearset to hold the dslr for long cost around 55k..i saw it ones selling


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

I wanted to ask one more doubt... And you have raised that point in your previous post.

"DSLR don't AF when video recording" - I have read this earlier. But didn't catch my attention. But now I would like to clear it...

What does it mean actually? I have seen DSLR sample/test videos. It's fine and doing AF when recording video or the person who is filming was manually focusing??? I don't think so or it didn't seem so... Even the cheapest ones 1100D, D3100... What am I not getting with this...



sujoyp said:


> yes using high quality fast internal focussing lens and an external mic they can do that....also just the pro gearset to hold the dslr for long cost around 55k..i saw it ones selling



You mean something like tripod? That's one helluva price...


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

Raja Manuel said:


> Temperature does affect batteries, though I  have usually heard of batteries draining quickly only in cold  weather.


Sorry of hijacking the post here... Just didn't want to clutter the thread. 

Me too have heard it happens in cold weather... But it has happened once  before (as far as I can remember) camera displays this warning message  "change batteries" when I shooting out in the sun. There was about ~40%  battery life when I turned on the camera. I was there for about 15  minutes and took 7 shoots, there came the display and lens retracted and  camera turned off. May be my camera have this tendency??? (is this a  right word) to act like this.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 7, 2013)

Did you note what the maximum temperature was that day? I am a bit surprised that warm temperatures in India can affect temporary battery performance. Warmer weather, of course, shortens battery life (major problem for electrical vehicles in India) but you seem to be experiencing a temporary problem. Warm weather causes battery fluids to evaporate, but again that is a permanent effect and I very much doubt it can happen in 15 minutes.

I have used my Fujifilm AV100 for hours together in hot weather when visiting a tourist site with no issues at all. At other times I have experienced a very similar problem to yours even when in an air conditioned room! I put it down to a combination of cheap camera and old batteries. What camera/batteries do you use that causes this problem?

One trick that sometimes works for me is to remove and replace the batteries.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

It was hotter than today, so assuming 38 - 40 degree C. I felt the heat all over the camera, lens barrel (not the one retracts), camera top, side everywhere.

God!!! It wasn't leaking.

Common!!! Raja. It's not a trick. We have to remove and replace with the fresh pair of batteries.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2013)

nac said:


> I wanted to ask one more doubt... And you have raised that point in your previous post.
> 
> "DSLR don't AF when video recording" - I have read this earlier. But didn't catch my attention. But now I would like to clear it...
> 
> ...



Nac that true...DSLR's dont autofocus properly....thats coz of the lens...when you put a lens on infinity focus and around f8 ...u can use it like normal point and shoot video recorders...but if u want bokeh in video just like professional videos have u need to put it around f2.8 or f4 ...now if u put the aperture soo big there is very small margin to make any error coz the focus area becomes very small...now DSLR have a option called continious focus...that means it will track the subject and keep it in focus...but for that it continously focusses and in the video it will be like focus and out of focus continously


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2013)

Recently, I learned that I can use external flash with my compact SX130. It's possible with most of the compact cameras, not necessary that the camera should have external hot shoe for flash. Even Nikon's SB600, SB800 works with SX130.. But....

Just that the flash is expensive and have to spend more than what I spent for my camera


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2013)

how did u try that nac...just dont fry ur camera with high voltage flashes....even DSLR cuircuits burn up if used wrong type of flash...read before u do anything like that


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2013)

No, I didn't try that. But I had this doubt for a very long time. Even I didn't believe when there were sellers selling external flash for powershot cameras. In fact, it is Canon's own product. But this doubt raised when I watched videos in digitalrevtv, a youtube channel.

I read this article, I don't know where I found that article. Where the author has experimented this technique with his compact. It works with radio frequency (no cable) like a slave flash. In-camera flash activates this slave when we press shutter button. It doesn't have any kind of direct contact, so no harm will be done to the camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2013)

ok soo u r talking about optical slave...hmm then its ok ...but optical slave flash cost a lot ...it may cost as much as ur camera cost


----------



## quagmire (Jun 11, 2013)

nac said:


> Recently, I learned that I can use external flash with my compact SX130. It's possible with most of the compact cameras, not necessary that the camera should have external hot shoe for flash. Even Nikon's SB600, SB800 works with SX130.. But....
> 
> Just that the flash is expensive and have to spend more than what I spent for my camera



How is that possible without a 3pin connector?

.

This might sound crazy, but is there any benchmarking system for Image Quality?  Instead of manually comparing images side by side could a computer program evaluate sharpness ,fringing , noise ,detailing etc?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 11, 2013)

> This might sound crazy, but is there any benchmarking system for Image Quality? Instead of manually comparing images side by side could a computer program evaluate sharpness ,fringing , noise ,detailing etc?



DXOMark


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2013)

Sometimes, their ratings make me doubt it. 

For example, SX50 is better than G15 in terms of IQ and low light. I can't buy this. And almost all or may be all of the Canon's equivalent of Nikon is better...


Read something in the other forum, that there are external flash is available for 2.5k and under for digital camera. But all of them were talking about using it with their DSLR, but I think it also works with compact camera. Just that they are china made cheapo external flash. The discussion about the flash were on high about a year ago. 

Now I am thinking of that external flash. What would I do, if I get it??? I guess, I will go crazy  for few days to a week.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2013)

no nac I will give you a simple answer ...just find a yougnuo flash with optical slave and u r done ...there was a model I forgot maybe its name was YN460II  ...it had manual mode and optical slave ...u can manually set the power of flash and use ur popup flash to fire it ..but the only issue is the external flash should see the popup flash else it wont fire.


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the model no. Sujoy.

I have few doubts. Whats that guide no.? And flash trigger only works if the camera has hot shoe or even camera like mine can do?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2013)

guide number is the power of flash...more the guide number flash will be more powerful..but chineese company  guide numbers r not correct...soo check review before deciding.

no, hot shoe is not necessary...in case of optical flash u need just optical slave technology in external flash....but for radio frequency triggers u need proper hot shoe


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2013)

I mean, the remote flash trigger.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2013)

nac remote flash trigger is just a term flash can be triggered by 
1. radio frequency
2. optical slave
3. flash extension cord
4. some high end have a flash commander mode which can trigger slave flash without any accesories ...read nikon CLS


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2013)

Something like this.



Yongnuo RF-603 N3 2.4GHz Radio Wireless Flash Trigger / Shutter Release | eBay

Based on your last two posts I assume that it's point # 1 thus we need a hot shoe in the camera to use/experience this device/feature. And the shutter release in the ebay link, connects camera and one of the remote flash trigger???


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2013)

mmm nac did u notice that I already have that yongnuo RF-603 N3 and its there in my signature too  

yes it needs proper hot shoe...and we can trigger it with radio frequency ...they come in pairs and one is paired with flash and other on the hotshoe of camera


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you Sujoy.

 Yeah, I see them now...

I am looking for a image/file sharing website where I want to create folders/subfolders and share the links of the images uploaded somewhere. Is there any available? Can you guys help me find one?


----------



## lm2k (Jun 13, 2013)

nac said:


> Thank you Sujoy.
> 
> Yeah, I see them now...
> 
> I am looking for a image/file sharing website where I want to create folders/subfolders and share the links of the images uploaded somewhere. Is there any available? Can you guys help me find one?



Ipernity

Just like older flickr. Just started using it. Flickr, on my 128kilobit konnection takes ages to load .


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2013)

you can use skydrive...u can create folders in it and share the link ...I have uploaded my whole collection of photography on that


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

The point is no uploading directly in the site. Just gonna share the link of the images uploaded somewhere else (like flickr, imageshack...). Something like how we share our pictures here in TDF. But I wanna create folders and subfolders which is not possible here.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2013)

nac try sky drive desktop uploader and just drag drop ur pic folder directly or ur folders in that...


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

I think my language is awful. I better explain it clearly...


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 13, 2013)

So you merely want to create a web page with links to all the photos that are uploaded to multiple other photo sharing websites, with some kind of hierarchical order? Wouldn't a blog post do for this?


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

There you go man... You got it.

Me creating a webpage . It would be good if there is a website which offers this kinda service. 

 Ok, here it is.

I don't want to or have the intention to upload the pictures there.

As you guys know that I am learning to take better photographs and doing some exercises. And there are some participation as well. As one of our member suggested to post the links in the first post, so that people can easily navigate. I will do that, and I also would like to put the images of all the participants in one place (here the website comes). It will look good and easy to view all the pictures in one place. If I can create a folders/sub folder, I can paste this link there. And all the photos pertaining to particular exercise will be in one place. 

I want to know if there is any website where I can share the links of the photos which are uploaded somewhere else (not here in the same site, from other sites)


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2013)

ooh now I got it...u want to put the links togather ...great


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 13, 2013)

my friend has a SONY HX200v cam. he is trying to shoot with background defocus. He has done the following steps:

1) From SCN select BACKGROUND DEFOCUS.
2) From Menu select HIGH defocus
 Now on screen it appears TRACKING FOCUS. Recommended distance to object is 30 cm.

what does that mean? 
a) should he move towards the object with the camera and reduce the distance to 30 cm between the cam and the object?
b)should he increase the zoom?
c) how will he able to understand that the recommended distance has been fulfilled?


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

It just displays the information, I think. It doesn't mean that you can't take photograph. 

I don't own HX200V... If I remember correct, Sony cameras automatically changes to macro to normal focus. So @ wide angle, you can go as close as 1cm to take photograph. 

a) I don't know what exactly it means "30 cm". Whether you need 30cm  distance between background and the subject for the effectiveness of  this defocus option. I don't know. But you can still take pictures, I  think.
b) Not necessarily, unless he wants to
c) Refer (a)

Check youtube if there is any video regarding this...

And as far as I know, nobody here owns HX200V.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2013)

the background defocus on the newer sony camera's automatically sets the aperture at the widest value to get most defocus. Don't know about the recommended distance, the camera will focus automatically.


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

In Fuji HSxx, this defocus works by blending two pictures, If I remember correct. One focused on the subject and the other totally out of focused shot. We dont get to see two pictures but one "defocused" image.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys another of my crazy doubts.
While taking multiple images of the same subject but at different times (like one today another tomorrow etc), is there something like a composition assist s/w or mode in the camera which shows the the translucent image of the previous one to help compose the subsequent one? 
(This would help in making long time delay timelapse when camera has to be moved inevitably?)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 13, 2013)

I've used a HX9V (not mine) & the background defocus is definitely not from the lens, I think the camera does some kind of processing.
The distance is supposed to be between the subject and the camera, for (c) I think you need to approximate whether the subject is the sharpest  otherwise don't choose the high defocus option then you can get a little further & it still blurs the background.

I loved this feature on that camera. It defocusses background while shooting people  more than any other camera I've used.


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2013)

quagmire said:


> While taking multiple images of the same subject but at different times (like one today another tomorrow etc), is there something like a composition assist s/w or mode in the camera which shows the the translucent image of the previous one to help compose the subsequent one?
> (This would help in making long time delay timelapse when camera has to be moved inevitably?)


I don't know. But heard of this technique/technology was used in Kamalhassan's movie Aalavandhan/Abhay a decade ago.


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2013)

So, there is no website like that uh...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

nac there is a website...but I dont remember it anymore...do you remember I made a website sort of online ..we just need to put up links there...but i lost the website now...


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 16, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Guys another of my crazy doubts.
> While taking multiple images of the same subject but at different times (like one today another tomorrow etc), is there something like a composition assist s/w or mode in the camera which shows the the translucent image of the previous one to help compose the subsequent one?
> (This would help in making long time delay timelapse when camera has to be moved inevitably?)


You can do this in a Canon DSLR using Magic Lantern. This video has a demo:
Magic Lantern - Ghost Image on Vimeo


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> nac there is a website...but I dont remember it anymore...do you remember I made a website sort of online ..we just need to put up links there...but i lost the website now...




No, I don't remember. If you ever come to remember that website, please let me know.



sujoyp said:


> nac but I was actually saying that I have all the  cheap lenses and invested far less then others ....just think how much  people spend for nice gears ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Please don't mind for hijacking the post here... Already there were lot of posts off topic in photography thread, so...

You have tamron 17-50, you can sell your kit lens, right?

Yeah, people are spending a lot for photography hobby.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

yaah thats right we were discussing a lot there ... yes I can sell the kit...but the question is who will buy it ...BTW I still love the VR on it..its really an advantage over 17-50 2.8


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't check WTB section, but I saw one askin' for it. If you think keeping the lens is worth more than selling, it's better to keep it. I didn't sell my old cell phones, as I feel that it's worth more than what I can get by selling it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

but the problem with lens is it gets fungus if not used ....my 50mm got lots of fungus due to this ..


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

I have read when people discussing about fungus in forums. But I never understood the depth of it. What's it do with lens? But it seemed little serious if didn't take good care of the lens. Is there any way to prevent it?

Wait : Does my camera lens prone to fungus growth? I never thought of this. All these times I thought this is something to do with DSLR lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

I am sorry I donno if ur cam lens can get fungus ...but most of the times its due to humidity ...now humidy is strange, we can not keep the lens in a dark box for long coz there chances of fungus is max and humidity high....and we can not keep the lens in air tight box coz due to no humidity the lens fluid will dry and the lens would not rotate or get jammed

Soo the solution is took all the lens everyweek and shoot some pics in open light ...if too many lenses are there then just un cap the lens from both sides and keep them in light .

And if u have costly lenses better to buy a 12000 dry cab with auto humidity control and keep all unused lenses inside it ...

even my Tamron 17-50 have some fungus coz it was in my friends closet for 2 months in kolkata ...and i am bit sad about it..

fungus normally keeps on growing...and can not be cleaned manually...we should keep on shooting with fungus lens till its unbearable...then give it for servicing and they may charge from 1000-3000 according to size of lens and severity of issue.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 19, 2013)

I have lens with fungus. My tokina macro lena had fungus bit is dead fungus. If we use lens regularly and humidity is normal then fungus should not be a problem. In places like chennai and other high humid area this is a serious issue. Best solution is digicabi. 
I have asked some local photo studio guys and they generally don't own a digicabi. They all told me to just wrap the lens in newspaper. 
So that's what I do along with keeping lot of silica gels..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2013)

hmm problem is we can not carry digicabby everywhere...like I am on project outstation I will have only 2 choice either to keep all my lenses and cam at home in digicabby safe or take some of them with me and use them regularly...but still I am worried about my remaining lens at home


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2013)

This is what I am assuming right now. Fungus attacks glasses but I have read that compact camera's lens are made of plastic. If so, I don't think my camera will get affected by fungus. Am I right? 

Why it takes too much time for Canon to launch SX270/SX280 in India. It's been a long time since it's announced and it's out there selling in UK, US... I think this is first time I see in the last two years, canon delaying a compact's release.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2013)

maybe coz of sloppy indian economy and dollar rates


----------



## quagmire (Jun 19, 2013)

Even TZ40 is taking forever to release in India.


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2013)

I was talking with one of my relative. Suddenly I thought of asking him about the website where I can share the links of images. He said, it is possible with almost any site. Now I want to know a site where I can register for a new account with my existing email id (yahoo and google). The most important thing is I should be able to create folders and sub folders. So that I can share the links in the specific folder. Checked skydirve, seems I need to have MS account for that.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2013)

yes for skydrive u need live id....but live id is very useful now a days ....I use live id with my skydrive, skype, email, xbox gaming, windows phone marketplace , windows 8 gaming section


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> Anyone getting ready for this?
> *25.media.tumblr.com/fd4efe2f0b062be9be6bb242f38339e9/tumblr_mn7yfrV2jx1rfuijjo1_r2_500.jpg



I don't think I can see the moonrise or the full moon as here it's cloudy all the time. I have been checking moon in the night for the last two days, it's just hiding behind the clouds. 



sujoyp said:


> yes for skydrive u need live id....but live id is very useful now a days ....I use live id with my skydrive, skype, email, xbox gaming, windows phone marketplace , windows 8 gaming section


Almost, none of these I use 
Thinking of dropbox, it seems like I can create folders and subfolders. Let's see...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2013)

ooh I use all of them nearly daily   dropbox is also good


----------



## mastervk (Jun 23, 2013)

nac said:


> I was talking with one of my relative. Suddenly I thought of asking him about the website where I can share the links of images. He said, it is possible with almost any site. Now I want to know a site where I can register for a new account with my existing email id (yahoo and google). The most important thing is I should be able to create folders and sub folders. So that I can share the links in the specific folder. Checked skydirve, seems I need to have MS account for that.



@nac

Use picassa /google plus with your Gmail id. You get around ten gb. You can create folders and share them as you want.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you, Master. I thought I couldn't make sub folders in picasa. I will check it once again.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 24, 2013)

You can create folders.. Sub folders I don't think but you can try.. 

Anyway I find it better to arrange in folders.. 
Nowadays sites are moving away from concept of folders.. I have dropbox and all photos are in a single folder..


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2013)

I checked. I couldn't create sub folder/album in picasa. And tried dropbox, but it doesn't have reasonable thumbnail view when viewed photographs from a particular folder. Tried good drive as well. Can create folders, sub folders and there is thumbnail view, but small. And the folders are listed like a hierarchy. Not impressive, and folder cover is just plain yellow in colour.

So I think, skydrive is the one.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 24, 2013)

I have skydirve too. There sub folders can be created and thunbnail view is big. Specially if you use win 8 sky drive app..


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2013)

Finally, created skydrive account. It shows exif details as well... It's good. 

Thank you guys...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2013)

i told u first


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Remembering a lot of ids and password is too much...


----------



## mastervk (Jun 25, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Remembering a lot of ids and password is too much...



Use same username password


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2013)

guys anybody wants to try there hands on DSLR cheap...2007-8 model 

A guy in other forum is selling his canon 350D+18-55 non IS kit for just 10k in banglore....thats an awesome price for starters

WTS : Canon 350d with standard 18 - 55 mm lens - 10 K only


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2013)

When I started reading, I thought you were gonna sell your camera 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I edited (heavy) one of my self portrait. Windows thumbnail, shows one colour and when I open the picture it shows another colour. I don't know what's the issue? Any idea guys???


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2013)

Nac I wished to sell it some months back ...but then i realized that its just all about lenses and techniques and not the dslr itself...soo bought 17-50 2.8 and triggers  ...nowdays used D7000 is selling for 35k


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2013)

So, no D300s. No D7000/D7100. 

Probably, in another few years I will be up for buying a used dslr. I will be buying if it's in this price range and even cheaper (expecting to be) with a prime lens. 

How about 550D/D5100 by then?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2013)

Nac reality is pic quality got stagnent after D5000, D90, D300s sensor ....just ISO is improving ...and my cam can take ISO 1600 without any issue soo it dont make sense to get a similar DSLR just for better ISO ...

other things like metering and focus points are immeterial in real life....I donno y companies give soo much emphesis of those....you know I mostly use single point focus and point metering ....only in case of landscape i find matrix metering useful...more focus points are needed in wildlife and car races...but then u need big lens to use it.

Now that most nikon canon and third party lenses have motor I find inbody motor also not too useful..it just add on weight

the most important thing I miss is wetherproof body, two dials .....except these my D3100 is no less ...I want better lenses like a nice sigma 10-20mm,nikon 35mm f1.8  and a nikon 300f4+1.4x tc


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 26, 2013)

nac said:


> I edited (heavy) one of my self portrait. Windows thumbnail, shows one colour and when I open the picture it shows another colour. I don't know what's the issue? Any idea guys???


Most probably the thumbnail (which I think is stored in Thumbs.db) wouldn't have updated. Used to happen to me a lot when I was using XP.


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh!... I thought windows image viewer couldn't get the colour produced in adobe...


----------



## quagmire (Jun 28, 2013)

Guys a quick question.. One of my friend plans to buy a DSLR around 50-55k with basic zoom lens..

Would it better to buy D5100(body only) + Sigma 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 (27k+29k) or D5200 + Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 (39k+10k) ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2013)

hmm its a difficult choice between the two

the sigma 18-250 OS HSM have both optical stabilisation and hypersonic motor for fast focus...where tamron 70-300 dont have both..

Sigma 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM review: Digital Photography Review
the review is good for sigma 18-250 OS HSM 

soo if your friend is fine with a single lens superzoom solution then I think 1st choice is also fine ...remember superzoom lens are always compromises...there will be softness at max aperture and maybe after 200mm

2nd one have D5200 with better metering and better focus module...its futureproof ...but lens dont have VR soo may not be useful at low light conditions.

just check again and ask him what he wants.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2013)

guys amazon.in is giving awesome offers....

D3100 =25k - 15% flat discount = 3750 = RS.21250

1100D dual lens combo is selling for 26k

FZ200 = 30000-15% = 25500


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2013)

That's nice discount.

Just few days ago, I came to know of amazon.in while looking for a medicinal product. Good... Hoping soon we will get some nice wide range of products.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2013)

the good thing is that amazon is keeping almost all lenses and dslrs and also nice range of tripods in the collection...check that out


----------



## quagmire (Jul 7, 2013)

What do guys you think of this: Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Canon EOS M 18.0 MP Compact Systems Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD and EF-M 22mm STM Lens

APS-C sensor for 300$ ! But only 22m lens though.. Is it worth it? (Maybe for somebody who already has lenses?)


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2013)

Macro fans check this: Francis Prior: Teenage photographer captures close up images of bugs | Mail Online


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2013)

problem with EOS M series is that it again needs M lenses and with those large size lenses the cam doesnt stay small....m4/3 lenses r much smaller then these


----------



## quagmire (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys your thoughts:

Panasonic announces Lumix DMC-XS3

Panasonic announces Lumix DMC-FZ70 compact with the largest optical zoom


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2013)

wow XS3 looks soo good ....and its just 14mm sleek ...I will keep a watch on it coz I wanted a sleek partner to my DSLR 

FX70 is just another zoom ...an upgrade of FZ60


----------



## quagmire (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a question. Is it possible to program focus? Consider the situation: While shooting a video you want to pull focus manually (say from infinity to object in front of you).
Is it possible to set the focal length of that object beforehand to make sure you don't overshoot or fall short that precise focal length to ensure image sharpness?


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 24, 2013)

DSLRs (and possibly other cameras) have the focal plane marked on the body from which you can precisely measure the depth of focus. Therefore, yes, you can position an object to make sure it is in focus when the lens is moved to a particular focal length.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2013)

@quagmire but you can not pre-program that thing...you can just mark to what length u need to come back...and do it manually


----------



## quagmire (Jul 25, 2013)

^^Thanks for the info Raja Manuel and sujoyp.


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought Panny won't up the zoom this year. But they did... Will they do for FZ300??? I doubt it... if they wanna keep constant aperture.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2013)

300mm f2.8 will be awesome...but I dont think its easy...the size will increase and cost will be double then fz200


----------



## quagmire (Aug 8, 2013)

Guys your thoughts about this deal: Nikon AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 D @ Rs. 5,260

Nikon AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 D | eBay


@sujoyp : What are the major advantages of your Tamron 17-50mmf2.8 over Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G?

And why do apertures have different suffixes like 1.8D, 5.6G?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2013)

Tamron 17-50 f2.8 and nikon 18-55

1. Tamron is a fixed aperture f2.8 where nikon is variable aperture with f5.6 at 55mm ...tammy better in low light
2. faster focus in tamron then nikon
3. better build qulaity in tamron then nikon
4.better bokeh in tamron due to f2.8

The D lenses in nikon where ment for those having aperture ring on the lens...by that we can manually change the aperture and its useful while using the lens with TC
G lenses are nikons latest lenses having no aperture ring and mostly with AFS motor inside


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2013)

This is something new: Sony launches Cyber-shot RX100 II with NFC technology for Rs 42,990


----------



## nac (Aug 31, 2013)

I couldn't find the difference between 650d and 700d when the later was announced. To my surprise, there is no 650d is listed in canon's site. So it's discontinued, I guess. And there are people discussing that 700d is nothing but the same 650d.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2013)

ooh I just lost track of these dslrs....canon announced soo many of them recently 100D, 700D and 70D 

I will check and comment 

btw I am myself very confused....I wanted to upgrade after 2-3 months...but I really cant decide if D7100 is big difference then D7000 or not ....or should I get D7000 used for 36k and save lots of money
D7100 is 68k now and D7000 is 43k new


----------



## nac (Sep 1, 2013)

^
Food for thought

Pro Camera for hobbyist? - Nikon DSLR cameras Discussions on Nikon Rumors Forum


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2013)

good read Nac ...

I want to buy a semi pro DSLR coz I want two dials, pentaprism viewfinder (for my 55mm AIS Macro manual lens), inbuilt motor (for my 50mm 1.8D lens) and faster focussing and burst speed for birding , bracketing for HDR and a DOF button for macros.

If I get a 50mm 1.8G lens it will cost me 14k new or 10k used and my existing 50mm 1.8D will be waste
AIS manual lens have metering with D7000 and a focus confirmation too...soo it becomes easier

Soo I have all the valid reasons to upgrade  in terms of quality and handling I am happy with D3100 and its going to be with my father (he have been using film SLR all his life, and is a better and creative photographer)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 2, 2013)

Had been running through the list of available SLRs when I was buying, and there are a crazy amount of variants. Often the increment in model number will be due to some really stupid feature like a touch screen or bluetooth. With almost no change in the image quality but a huge jump in the price.

Sujoy, where are you getting all this used stuff from? online or some store? and when you do start the upgrade process do walk us through the decisions, it will be good to know how a seasoned buyer purchases stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2013)

@amlan image quality of last 4 years DSLR are almost similar from D300, D90, D3100, D5000, D5100, D7000 and D7100 ...all are almost same...you have to pixel peep to find changes...they say that DR improved and ISO improved...but you can not find much difference

when I bough my DSLR kit and 55-200 both I bough from local store
I bought 50mm 1.8 , 55mm 2.8 micro and tamron 17-50 2.8 from jjmehta forum
bough flash from ebay.com
tripod local store
triggers from a faceless store in kerela which all photography community knows...and he gives best deal
bag from flipkart

so no definite pattern 

the only two things in my list now ...a D7000 or a D7100   and Sigma 150-500 or Nikon 300mm f4 AFS + 1.4x TC 
I am waiting for my next visit to india in december to get DSLR upgrade 1st.


----------



## nac (Sep 14, 2013)

There are many cameras have announced but yet to launch in India. But very recently announced SX170 is out there in the market. No big upgrade, just Lion battery pack vs AA...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 14, 2013)

I loved the flexibility of AA batteries, keep loads of spares, charge a few while you used your cam....  Great stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2013)

but AA battery is old tech... my LiOn cell on D3100 can give around 400 shots per charge...if I keep 2 its will be enough for 800 shots  and I can charge the other with a travel charger ..And it charges in an hour

@ amlan I was just going to say SX170 with a LiON a much needed upgrade when I read ur message


----------



## quagmire (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone interested : Nikon files a patent for a camera with interchangeable sensor | Nikon Rumors


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2013)

yes read that some day back...but dont know its utility...so now will the get good better best sensor as per user budget...then gone will be days when a 30000 dslr will have same sensor as a 80k dslr


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2013)

Even in Canon starting from 550D till 700D the image quality is almost same with the same sensor,though 650/700D has had hybrid sensor but that was for video focussing and did not provide better images over the predecessors.Even the 60D. But the 70D is with a  different image sensor,better,slightly better image quality, fast focus ,mostly visible in video with the STM lens,mind you only with the STM lens.The 100D is just a small bodied 550/600/700D to target the mirrorless crowd with a DSLR. I really had to go through a lot before buying the 600D which by the way is an EISA award winner and still the most sensible buy!!!  I want try Eyefi/Speedlight in it as it supports it...just for the kicks...


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Anyone interested : Nikon files a patent for a camera with interchangeable sensor | Nikon Rumors



So soon people will be ordering sensors like ordering lenses for their cameras


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 10, 2013)

Had read somewhere that the pro DSLR will go the pc way. Buy the components and make your own. Plug in a new sensor, wifi, focus motor etc. You can already play a lot with the lenses, battery etc


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

amlan it will be possible only when multiple companies agrees to a single architecture like x86 in PC ... but if u see the dslr business , companies are earning a lot by selling a whole DSLR again which mean bigger profit ...why would they want to sell a part which had to be kept very securely in hitech werehouse.

we the enthusiasts always fall prey to upgraded newer models ...which is kindof stupidity ...but its like that only in all electronic devices...you know a person buying D300 in 2008 can still proudly say that D7100 have nothing new in it ... maybe other then video


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 13, 2013)

Weren't digital backs already available for medium and large formats?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2013)

ooh yes they were  I completely forgot that...but they were very costly specifically I remember for hasselblads which have digital back, viewfinder almost everything separates...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 13, 2013)

What was this?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2013)

Hasselblad are medium format sensor camera..and you can get all pieces saperately

*default.media.ipcdigital.co.uk/11134/000001af9/9fec/Hasselblad-H4D-40.jpg

*www.dvice.com/sites/dvice/files/images/hasselblad.jpg

please search ...I dont have much info about medium format


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2013)

hey guys did you saw sony's new full frame DSLT A7 cost around 1699$ ...I think its awesome technologically..will read some reviews when its in the market.

Sony A7 and A7R Full-Frame Mirrorless Camera Announcement

Man whats going on Olympus EPL1 body used selling for 7.5k and with kit selling for 9k ....thats damn cheap.

its much better then any P&S in the market and have micro4/3 sensor ....if somebody getting advance cam for 1st time I can recommend this


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> today was awesome day...got a deal with a person  from banglore and bought his Sigma 150-500 APO OS DG HSM ...but I will  get hold of it only on 1st or 2nd when I come back home



Sujoy, Congrats for the Sigma telephoto zoom lens. What happened to the money you were saving for upgrading to better body? 



sujoyp said:


> hey guys did you saw sony's new full frame DSLT A7  cost around 1699$ ...I think its awesome technologically..will read  some reviews when its in the market.
> 
> Sony A7 and A7R Full-Frame Mirrorless Camera Announcement


I checked it after seeing your post. After all it's not a DSLR. 


sujoyp said:


> Man whats going on Olympus EPL1 body used selling for 7.5k and with kit selling for 9k ....thats damn cheap.
> its much better then any P&S in the market and have micro4/3 sensor  ....if somebody getting advance cam for 1st time I can recommend this



You mean second hand, right?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2013)

Actually my plan was that dad will get me D7000 or D7100 as diwali gift and I will get this lens ...but sadly dad backed off and said he wants to paint the house interiors which will cost around same as my D7000 ....hmm soo D7000 got delayed till maybe forever and now I will get D7100 only when I get next chance  

Right now its birding season and I need a better lens more then anything...soo my Sigma 150-500 is comming very soon 

yes nac I am talking about used EPL1 cam and kit ...another offer on jjmehta was EPL3+kit for 15k ...thats also very nice deal.


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> but sadly dad backed off and said he wants to paint the house interiors which will cost around same as my D7000


 For the next 5-7 yrs, whenever you see the new wall paint in your house, you will be


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

LOL comon its just matter of some months ...my dad is not like that...he will keep my wish in mind somewhere ...you know eklauta ladka effect


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

Then christmas it is...

When you get your D7000, your dad will get to use your D3100 and your lens collections including the new bazooka.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

the new lens is just too heavy ...my 55-200 is just 500gm I think...and 150-500 is 1.8 KG add 400gm of D3100 that becomes 2.2 KG setup ....no one except me is going to use that combination...
I think I should go back to gym ....need strength to hold 2.2 KG for 2-3hrs hiking


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

*content.internetvideoarchive.com/content/photos/001/00007604_.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

ha ha ha lol...thats good example

look this is comparision of Sigma 150-500 with nikon 70-300 VR

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3270/2660675091_d99434c4e1_z.jpg 

and the center lens is my 55-200 compared to 70-300VR

*www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Nikkor_DX_55-200mm_VR/images/Nik_18135_55200_70300_in.gif 

can you imagine how small 55-200 is compared to Sigma 150-500


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

Your tripod is capable enough hold this lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

no my tripod cant hold it...I am going to hand hold it...birding is not possible using a tripod which we will carry around...I may get a monopod if absolutly required ...but Sigma 150-500 have good optical stabilisation...it can shoot at 500mm at a shutter speed of around 1/800 ....I have seen some very sharp pics with f8 and 1/800 shutter speed.

sigma is even fine at 1/200-1/250 if shot below 400mm.


check the flickr of that man from I am getting the lens - >*www.flickr.com/search/?q=150-500mm&w=33030179@N06

he shoots handheld


----------



## quagmire (Oct 18, 2013)

^Congos on new lens sujoyp.  Update ur siggy.. 

Any plans of "Astrophotography"?


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ But most of the ones I see are shot at higher ISO.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

@quagmire thanks...I will update the 1st day I get hold of this lens in my hand...maybe on 1st or 2nd Nov  Astrophotography ...hmm I have no idea abt it 

@nac there are two things...1st is he uses a D300s which have poor ISO capabilities ...and 2ndly ISO 400 and ISO 800 is normal in bird photography 

I used to put a ISO400 permanently and -0.3 exposure when going for birding...more shutter speed is ok but less is a problem


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

^Just saw the weight of your new lens. Almost 2kg.. 
 Add to that 500-700 gm body. Total weight ~3kg. Isnt that too heavy for handheld use?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

eeh dont make it look soo heavy  its 1.8KG lens+400gm body  = 2.2KG  yes its heavy handheld coz I will have to walk almost 1-2 km for 2 hrs for my birding ...if i feel it heavy then will get a monopod to support it ...else will keep giving rest to hands and definitely get back to gym.

btw if others can handle it handheld then I can too...btw did u see my pic  
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8091/8558324399_5191c1256c_n.jpg
Self by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

^Your body is ready


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

yes I am ready for sigma 150-500 ...I am even ready for Nikon 200-400 if somebody gifts it to me ...it weights 3.3 Kg  

The guy who sold me this sigma, already bought a used Nikon 200-400 for 2.5 Lakh ...and he said its just too heavy


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 19, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ok I will attempt once more  will avoid complicated terms
> 
> what you see is 50mm that is when you take a shot at 50mm it will look almost like what you see with your eyes...if you want to magnify a thing then you have to increase the focal length ...soo if you take a shot at 150mm the subject is theoritically magnified 3 times or 3x
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation.

50mm on all cameras( Point and shoot, DSLR (1100D  or Fullframe)  will not give the same view.  will it ?    apply the crop factor may be.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

when we say 50mm its considered that we are talking about full frame...the standard lens system which was used in the time of Rolls.

in our D3100 or 1100D we have to actually divide it by crop factor to get the desired focal length ...

canon have 1.6x crop and nikon 1.5x crop , m4/3 have 2x crop factor. 

if u want to know how much focal length you need to get 50mm field of view then 50/1.5 =  33.33 mm for nikon and 31mm for canon

remember that lens focal length is always given in standard focal length irrespective of lens is for crop sensor of full frame lens.

if its said that this lens is 18-55mm then it is actually 18-55mm but with crop factor of nikon will work like a 24-70mm


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 19, 2013)

Just to be clear, a 50mm focal length is always 50mm focal length. When you use a smaller sensor, it 'sees' a smaller portion of the image thrown by the lens (because, well, it is smaller). Effectively, the image is cropped (that is why the reference to crop sensor and crop factor) and therefore looks like it is zoomed in but no optical magnification takes place. Ceteris paribus, if the full frame sensor had the same pixel density as the smaller sensor you could just crop the image from the full frame sensor to get the equivalent image (resolution and field of view) from the crop sensor. 

Of course, full frame sensors do not usually (ever?) have the same pixel density as the crop sensors; they typically feature lower pixel densities, making this an apples-to-oranges comparison.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

totally agree with you raja


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the explaination Raja Manuel and sujoyp..



Raja Manuel said:


> Of course, full frame sensors do not usually (ever?) have the same pixel density as the crop sensors; they typically feature lower pixel densities, making this an apples-to-oranges comparison.



Didn't understand this part. So youre saying after taking the image in a full frame sensor, if I manually crop up to the size I get with a crop sensor, it will be of lower detail?

Also the only big advantage of using full frame is to utilize the entire light field from the lens?
I remember a discussion in this thread a few pages above, about bokeh in full frame being much better than smaller sensors with the same lens.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 19, 2013)

quagmire said:


> I remember a discussion in this thread a few pages above, about bokeh in full frame being much better than smaller sensors with the same lens.


Will same lens fit on small sensor & full frame ?


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2013)

New announcement from Sony, large sensor zoom compact



Gen.Libeb said:


> Will same lens fit on small sensor & full frame ?


Yes, both the Nikon FX and DX lenses can be fit it both the FF and APSC body.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Will same lens fit on small sensor & full frame ?



yes same lens will fit crop sensor and full frame but crop sensor lens DX as we call it will vignette on full frame sensor. Its not made for it..but full frame lens FX will work fine on cropped sensor cam

@nac just read about that Sony RX10 ...its quit good...but cost 1200$


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2013)

^ When I first saw it, I thought it would be like Fuji XS1, but after reading I learned that it's a mixture of G1x and FZ200. Large sensor, constant aperture, bridge form factor. There are lot of features, but I don't know why Sony is not opting for OVF.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

OVF needs mirror and its not a mirrorless or SLT but just another digicam with bigger sensor and constant aperture


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 20, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Didn't understand this part. So youre saying after taking the image in a full frame sensor, if I manually crop up to the size I get with a crop sensor, it will be of lower detail?


Yes, and no. As I said, ceteris paribus which is never the case in real world applications. The greater pixel density of the crop sensor (and the fact that they are meant to be cheaper) often results in several compromises, detail being one of them. I haven't ever heard of full frame owners complaining of a lack of detail in their cameras compared to crops of the same generation. Quite the opposite, in fact. It is usually crop sensor guys who brag about getting greater zoom with their crop bodies without a clue of what they are talking about.




quagmire said:


> Also the only big advantage of using full frame is to utilize the entire light field from the lens?


As far as I know, yes. It is like ETTR without you having to ETTR. Derived benefits include better pixel pitch and greater field of view at the wide angle end.
Also, I am not sure if we should use light field in this context, as we have cameras like Lytro that do use the entire light field and that is a very different beast.



quagmire said:


> I remember a discussion in this thread a few pages above, about bokeh in  full frame being much better than smaller sensors with the same lens.


Perhaps. I would like to see the actual discussion to see if I can add anything to it. One of my problems with this forum is the way bokeh and depth-of-field are used interchangeably, though they refer to different things.


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2013)

Already it is big and heavy, mirror is not gonna occupy lot of space in it. Canon G series, Fuji X series do have OVF.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 20, 2013)

Raja Manuel said:


> Perhaps. I would like to see the actual discussion to see if I can add anything to it. One of my problems with this forum is the way bokeh and depth-of-field are used interchangeably, though they refer to different things.



The discussion was here : 



Spoiler






pranav0091 said:


> Bokeh also depends on the sensor size, larger sensor = better bokeh (for the photograph shot to have the same field of view a Full frame sensor needs a longer focal length, so)







Guys what do you think about the new Nikon D5300?
Translated price stands at around 50k for body only..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

> Perhaps. I would like to see the actual discussion to see if I can add anything to it. One of my problems with this forum is the way bokeh and depth-of-field are used interchangeably, though they refer to different things.



maybe thats my mistake...I still think bookeh is the background blurring and depth of field is somewhat related to landscape where more things are in focus due to smaller f nos like f8 etc.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 21, 2013)

A simple way to explain DOF would be to assume that there are two sheets of (super transparent) glass which are parallel to your camera front. Anything between those sheets of glass will get focused while stuff that is progressively further gets more and more blurred. 

Changing the aperture changes the depth of feild ie it moves those sheets of glass further apart therefore things over a wider range of depths get properly focused. Changing the focal length moves the two sheets nearer or further from the camera, so you focus on stuff closer to or further away from the cam (as needed). 

Due to the way a lens functions, changing the focal length also increases/decreases the separation between the sheets of glass (since aperture is linked to the focal length, remember f/1.8 has f as the focal length). That's why we get better bokehs at longer focal lengths. 

Bokeh is basically how beautiful the blur areas appear (whether they are circular, creamy and all that indefinable stuff). It depends on the lens construction, shape of aperture, number of leaves used to adjust aperture and any changes to the opening (like putting a heart shaped card a la what Sujoy did). Can't give a better description than wikipedia Bokeh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

still I feel same   ...
if there are two glass and the amount of things in focus under it increases or decreases with aperture then tell me if I take a shot of a bird at f8, according to DOF formula what is the blur behind it ...is it bokeh or DOF out of focus 

I agree the bird and its leaves came sharp coz they fall under two glass walls of DOF and backgout became OOF coz its behind those walls...but will we call that just defocus /out of focus or bokeh


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 21, 2013)

quagmire said:


> The discussion was here :


Ah, that is a reference to DOF, not bokeh. To fill the frame on a larger sensor to the same extent as on a smaller sensor you will have to move closer or use a longer focal length, both of which will give you a shallower DOF at the same aperture.



sujoyp said:


> still I feel same ...
> if there are two glass and the amount of things in focus under it increases or decreases with aperture then tell me if I take a shot of a bird at f8, according to DOF formula what is the blur behind it ...is it bokeh or DOF out of focus
> 
> I agree the bird and its leaves came sharp coz they fall under two glass walls of DOF and backgout became OOF coz its behind those walls...but will we call that just defocus /out of focus or bokeh


izzikio_rage has already answered the question, but to repeat, the portion that is outside of the glass sheets is blurred because its out of focus. How nicely it is out of focus is bokeh. E.g., on a lens with a 5 blade aperture you can see the pentagon shape in the out of focus region (such as pinpoints of light). An 8 blade aperture lens would give a far more circular appearance, which is considered better bokeh by those who bother about such things.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

ok from this link I undestood What is Bokeh?

background blurring is due to DOF and the quality of blur is bokeh, harsh, creamy, round, hexagonal etc.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 25, 2013)

What kind of Camera is this ?
Hasselblad H5D-200MS Medium Format DSLR Camera 3013666 B&H Photo

Any one know which kind of cameras are used to get those 8*8 feet or larger photos ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

those are hasselblad medium format cams ...very costly ...that one is $42k ...there sensor is bigger then full frame sensor DSLRs ....I have never searched enough about them cost they are wayy out of range


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> those are hasselblad medium format cams ...very costly ...that one is $42k


lol.. I read that too. 
who uses these- movies, astronomy ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

read this...  Why I Moved To Medium Format :: Phase One IQ140 Review &bull; Photography By Zack Arias


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2013)

It was only Fuji XS1, but about 10 days ago Sony announced RX10. Now Olympus announced its Stylus 1. Looks good... Will other camera manufacturers produce these kinda cameras?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2013)

Nikon is also launching a retro small camera with D4 sensor...it will be in same league...no news of canon


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, waiting for Nov 5th to know the full spec. But it doesn't seems to be in the league of Stylus 1 or RX10. It's like single focal length FF compact... Will see what actually it is in few days...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2013)

but we can change lens in that nikon compact full frame.. lets see


----------



## reddead (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, 5100 is available for 25k at amazon...

Also why is 550d more expensive than 600d?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2013)

550D is out of production many months ago...its antique value


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2013)

You're right Sujoy. It's a DSLR (range finder style). Looks good and nice pricing...


----------



## nac (Nov 15, 2013)

Nikon users (D3xxx, D5xxx, P7700) check this out...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm looking for a 70-300mm Lens for my D3100

confused between Tamron A17 & A005
also Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-300 mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2013)

whats tamron A17 & A005  ??

for 70-300 ..nikon 70-300 VR  is the best...for a little less you can also get Tamron 70-300 VC USD


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> whats tamron A17 & A005  ??
> 
> for 70-300 ..nikon 70-300 VR  is the best...for a little less you can also get Tamron 70-300 VC USD



A005 
A17

A005 is around 25k
A17 is around 8k

i can buy A005 but need some clarifications between A17 & A005


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 22, 2013)

hey guys, is it possible to capture long exposure shots in point and shoot cameras?
i am assuming long exposure = lower shutter speed ? [i am noob so correct me if i'm wrong]

my cellphone sucks in capturing photos, i have shaky hands so almost everyphoto gets blurry. many point and shoot cams feature anti blur/anti shake feature but does it work?

also, moving objects gets very blurry in my cellphone, even when its moving at slow speed [ie: a cyclist]. does this problem also exists in P&S cams?

ps: i've never owned any digicam before


----------



## srkmish (Nov 22, 2013)

@happy : I was intrigued by your question and did some research . Seems that Canon G series is very capable of long exposure quality shots and Long exposure = More shutter time ( Total time during which shutter is open  ). See the photo in the first link. Its awesome

P&S Long Exposure | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Long Exposure Wide Angle Capable P&S: Canon PowerShot Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

@happy : I was intrigued by your question and did some research . Seems that Canon G series is very capable of long exposure quality shots and Long exposure = More shutter time ( Total time during which shutter is open  ). See the photo in the first link. Its awesome

*www.flickr.com/photos/surfma/5326038064/
*www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/2929545#forum-post-37299869


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2013)

@zangetsu ....Nikon 70-300 VR is still better then that tamron 70-300 Di VC USD ...but if price difference is more then 4-5k then Tamron is the choice

what confusion do you have regarding that lens??

@happy any camera which have manual modes like Shutter speed mode or Manual mode can be used for long exposure..
if shooting a person/subject in low light is the problem then you need to increase the ISO or use flash ...if the subject is still like a scenary then take support of any flat base and then take the pic at night

capturing a cycle in daytime would not be a problem for any P&S but if light is low like 6 in the evening then u have to use flash to capture the shot


----------



## Tenida (Nov 23, 2013)

Purchased  Canon 600D combo pack from flipkart. Here's my first snap from the cam.
Cant attach from tapatalk :O


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 23, 2013)

congrats tenida  welcome to photography club of TDF


----------



## srkmish (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats on 600D . Happy shooting.


----------



## raja manuel (Nov 24, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> hey guys, is it possible to capture long exposure shots in point and shoot cameras?


Yes, though it depends on the camera. Any P&S with manual mode can do it. Less sophisticated cameras that don't have manual mode do have some modes that use longer exposures, such as firework mode - I have used my Fujifilm AV100 in fireworks mode on a tripod for group photos in low light and it worked fairly well. Even lower spec (read cheaper) Canon P&S that support CHDK should give you all the controls you need for long exposure phtography.



happy17292 said:


> i am assuming long exposure = lower shutter speed ? [i am noob so correct me if i'm wrong]


Longer exposure means the shutter is open for longer. Shutter speed of 1/50 is longer than 1/500 – not sure if this is what you meant by lower.



happy17292 said:


> my cellphone sucks in capturing photos, i have shaky hands so almost everyphoto gets blurry. many point and shoot cams feature anti blur/anti shake feature but does it work?


Do you get blurry photos outdoors in bright sunlight or only in low(er) light situations? If the latter, it is most probably the result of longer exposure. If your cellphone cam has autofocus you can stop pressing the shutter button once the camera starts trying to focus; this can reduce the camera shake.
Anti-blur/shake, even on a DSLR will only help you to a certain extent. It depends on how long the exposure is.



happy17292 said:


> also, moving objects gets very blurry in my cellphone, even when its moving at slow speed [ie: a cyclist]. does this problem also exists in P&S cams?


Moving objects blur because the shutter speed is too slow (long exposure). You need short exposure to freeze movement. Again, manual mode is your friend and how well a P&S can do this depends on the model in question.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @zangetsu ....Nikon 70-300 VR is still better then that tamron 70-300 Di VC USD ...but if price difference is more then 4-5k then Tamron is the choice
> what confusion do you have regarding that lens??


Hmm...any comparison reference between the two?
previously I was looking for 70-300mm lens of Tamron (8~9k) but got my eyes on A005 and was impressed by the specs.
read a short review on it where the author has said its very sharp (even on 400% zooming the image was damn sharp)
so,I hope the Nikon VR 70~300mm excels in it too


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry no direct link...just what I heard from people using them.

I will give positive points of Nikon 70-300 VR AFS and you can find the points in tamron 70-300 VC USD

Nikon 70-300 VR AFS
- Fast autofocus with AFS
- VR-II with 4 Stop improvement ...I think 55-200 VR and 55-300 VR are VR-I with 2 stop improvement
-Manual over ride which means you can manually focus even on autofocus mode...this is useful when camera is unable to find the right focus.
- good build quality
- will work with full frame DSLR


----------



## ashusood331 (Nov 25, 2013)

Both Nikon VR 70-300mm & Tamron SP A005 70-300 mm models are quite close for providing sharp image shooting experience. But 70-300mm range is popular for telephoto zoom lenses which progresses from soft to sharp image shooting when range is increased from 70mm to 250mm to 300mm. This lens is operated smoothly with smooth zoom adjustment. Both A005 & Tamron have vibration compensation image stabilization ability so great to still the shot on fast moving objects specially. But if you want to go for quite low investment then you can choose for the Tamron SP A005 70-300 mm lens model which seems to be quite less expensive then  Nikon VR 70-300mm lens.
In comparison to:
features - Nikon VR 70-300mm is the best pick 
price - Tamron SP A005 70-300 is the second option
And for the buying plans you can reply on the trusted online stores from ebay,amazon to snapdeal.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 25, 2013)

Got Canon 600D+stock lens+ EPS 55-250mm lens @31K from Flipkart during diwali 

*i.imgur.com/ji1LVBQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fCv8W1T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OTW80mH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mCL3ePq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Qzx2cFo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xlTf9o7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Kfs2GOC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6zAzkX1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

nice combo


----------



## Tenida (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys, does fast shutter speed equates faster clicking of photos ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

no bro...faster shutter speed just capture moving objects ...faster clicking is simultanious how many shots it can click which stores in a cache ...like in RAW my file can click 3.5 pics per sec till 10 only or if its JPEG it can shoot unlimited at 3.5 shot per sec


----------



## nac (Dec 2, 2013)

Sony RX10's launch price is 85k  the most expensive zoom compact...


----------



## game-freak (Dec 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I'm looking for a 70-300mm Lens for my D3100
> 
> confused between Tamron A17 & A005
> also Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-300 mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED



let me know if u want to buy nikon 70-300 vr i am selling mine it was bought in may this year


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2013)

game-freak said:


> let me know if u want to buy nikon 70-300 vr i am selling mine it was bought in may this year



thanx for asking..but I'm going for Tamron lens


----------



## ashusood331 (Dec 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> thanx for asking..but I'm going for Tamron lens



Then you can buy it from several online stores at better price. Example: I came across on GOSF 2013 on Snapdeal.com, and in this great online  shopping festival, you can buy from different range of Tamron lens.


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2013)

Uuufff.... It took about 2+ months to get everything after a clean installation... Soon I will join you guys with those photo projects...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 5, 2013)

yup me too...hope this month is my last here at dhaka...and then I will find lots of time in nagpur to shoot just like before..my 150-500 is waiting for me


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 5, 2013)

Seems like all of us are having cam problems .  Even I'm waiting for a chance to restart shooting


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 5, 2013)

yaah amlan...ultimately we all are professionals..and job is more important ...I have no problem in balancing work and photography at home town...but on project and that too a conservative country its nearly impossible


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 5, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> no bro...faster shutter speed just capture moving objects ...faster clicking is simultanious how many shots it can click which stores in a cache ...like in RAW my file can click 3.5 pics per sec till 10 only or if its JPEG it can shoot unlimited at 3.5 shot per sec



Thanks buddy.


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2013)

It's not because of cam. I upgraded my OS recently and it took me this much time to get the files and to install the software and all...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2013)

u took 2 months to install couple of softwares on your lappy/desktop


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah...  It took me that much time... You know "PRIORITY". First work related things, then comes photography...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 6, 2013)

Sab bhandwa mazdoor ho gaye hain


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2013)

he he he...bas kuch din aur ...I will be free by end of this month


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 10, 2013)

help me out please...

doubt about these two: 

1. Lenspen NLP-1 Lens Cleaner - Lenspen: Flipkart.com - Rs. 425

2. Photron Lenspen Lens Cleaner - Photron: Flipkart.com - Rs. 325

which one should i go for?? both seem to be standard Lenspen.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2013)

bro its as simple..1st one is the original lenspen....and 2nd one is photron companies duplicate lenspen  Get 1st


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2013)

I bought the NLP1 for Rs 325 from ebay,it was the original Canadian one. Photron is a copy.

Here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/177942-dslr-dilemma-13.html


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 11, 2013)

oh right.. i thought i saw you post it somewhere... thanks.. i will get the nlp1

@sujoyda okay!!  thanks


----------



## webgenius (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi friends,

I currently own a Sony WX 150 P&S Camera. The picture quality is good enough. But I see a lot of my friends using DSLRs on their trips.

Is it worth moving to DSLR?
I know I'll get answers like DSLR is for those who are serious about photography and willing to experiment and learn. I'm more into casual photography. What I'm looking for is snaps with excellent clarity with short learning curve.
I tried Sony A58 in Reliance Digital and really liked it. I found it very simple to use. Will it be a good upgade to WX 150, or should I look into other models?

Or WX150 is good enough for my needs?

Kindly suggest.


BTW I'll be off to USA in a month. I'll be working there for 2 months. If a DSLR is really required for my needs, I might pick one up from there since the cost tends to be about 10-20% cheaper compared to India.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

y just a dslr ...check out the m4/3 range from olympus, panasonic, fuji ....these give excellent pic quality and dont have the bulk to carry arround...
you can also check sony RX100 or RX100 II which have pic quality as good as dslrs...I have checked it personally 

I was about to suggest A58 but stopped myself coz you are a casual shooter who wants great quality...do note that when you are able to change lens u will have to buy them too...and then u need to maintain them...think about that


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2013)

I guess, WX150 is good enough. As far as learning curve is concern, it would be same for all the cameras be it CSC or DSLR or advanced compact.

Two things, if you are buying it in USA. There may not be India warranty if you bought there and there may be customs issue (you may have to pay custom duty) when you return back to India.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

no no no custom duty ...just dont bring the box along u ...keep everything just like u are using them from long time...and if possible register them on customs when boarding flight back


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you remember, Kjuvale had to pay custom duty when he landed in India?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2013)

^ only if you can make them believe that you have used the item regularly before coming to India, then customs is not charged.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

but I came and went with my cam and 3 lenses almost 10 times from kolkata customs and dhaka customs...no body stopped me ever


----------



## webgenius (Dec 20, 2013)

I have brought multiple electronic items from Europe and Asia, and have never paid for customs. Customs need to be paid if the item is in its box pack and never used during the stay abroad. So for getting the camera, custom charges will not be a problem.

Leaving the customs discussion aside, I have another question for DSLR users. When you go on a holiday (beach/pool), how do you manage to keep your DSLR with you? What do you do when you're not allowed to carry the camera in certain places like temples? Yo ucan't even keep them safe outside. A P&S is better in these cases since you can just keep them in the pocket, and no one would notice you're carrying one.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2013)

Usually in temples, theaters, historical monuments, water parks etc they'll allow you to carry the cam. They just need to make sure you don't shoot, so you can always leave your memory card or battery with them for that purpose. 

Water parks usually have lockers, so you can stash you camera there too 

And usually these people are pretty tolerant if you tell them upfront, they know they can't stop everything. Mobiles will enter, and all of them have cameras (and good ones) these days


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2013)

just put them back in your bag  thats the reason some people buy camera bag that look like a normal tourist bag, you can just carry ur camera safely without getting noticed


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2013)

At some temple, the security open your bag. :\

anyway, just tell them you are not comfy leaving such a costly cam with them.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2013)

they will say keep ur bag with ur friend and go one by one...I have a bad bad experience at kalighat temple..I told them that I will put the cam back but they literally pushed me away


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2013)

yeah.. Kalighat. 

i know dem feels.


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

Guys, Canon have slashed price for many cameras including G1x, G15, S110... Check out if anyone of you or your friends looking for cameras...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

yaah they will release new models in Jan soo clearing up stock ....but I think for P&S latest is the best ....even I will be eyeing something for parents as my Sony T700 is very old now and dad's not satisfied with that


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 30, 2013)

nac said:


> Guys, Canon have slashed price for many cameras including G1x, G15, S110... Check out if anyone of you or your friends looking for cameras...



lol..  I feel stupid  paying 10K more 1 year back. 

Not aware of other cameras in the market  but G15 at 20K sounds like a great deal.


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't seen any price slash since its launch for G15, G1x, S110. This is the first time they are slashing for these cameras. It's about two years for G1x and more than a year for other two. Given this price scenario, one have a choice to consider this camera along with the popular RX100.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

I want a RX100    I am soo impressed by its quality and size


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

^ You can shelf the idea of buying D7000 and get RX100, then. And also keep your D3100, you will have both DSLR and large sensor compact. 

And Canon increased the price of DSLRs.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2013)

No I want a D7000/D7100 too ....RX100 my dad can use...the used RX100 is also selling for 26k ...lets see this year if I get incriment I am gonna get both of them


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2014)

I was watching PS video tutorial in youtube. I came across this video, it was funny and kinda true??? to an extent I think. 

Is this only me? Am I alone?  Check out this video and tell me I am not alone


----------



## nac (Jan 7, 2014)

Lot of cameras getting/gonna be announced this week. 

Canon N100 with a rear camera, is little new. Bigger sensor and good aperture range. Good 

TZ60 seems impressive... VF, MF, RAW, 30x, lens ring... very impressive  but NO touch screen . 

I don't know whether Canon SX600 is the successor of SX260/280... It's more like a cheaper version of the series. If it's the successor, then it will sure gonna sxxk big time, not because of TZ60's impressive feature but Canon have downgraded a lot. Too small aperture (the smallest I have ever seen for a non-weather sealed camera), zoom dropped, from digic 6 to a newer digic 4+ and doesn't seems to have manual exposure modes...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2014)

then SX600 is not successor...its called a cheaper version...

TZ60 is old one...isnt it...or name is old ...

whats sony launching...hope to see something in HX series


----------



## nac (Jan 7, 2014)

then SX600 is not successor...its called a cheaper version...
Yeah, like S200 

 TZ60 is old one...isnt it...or name is old ...
Nope, there is FZ60 but no TZ60. FZ is bridge camera series, TZ is travel zoom series.

whats sony launching...hope to see something in HX series
I haven't seen any new notable sony.


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2014)

There's D3300 now...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2014)

yaah D3300 as a junior to D5300 ...so that Nikon may launch a D7200 Next jan


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2014)

I think this is the first bridge camera to have dual grip. Yes, it's from Samsung... WB2200F. 

But fixed lcd, not many physical controls as I expected after seeing the design, no hot shoe, no lens ring, and I guess no RAW. Just the design looks PRO, not the features.


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2014)

A new find...

I am using chdk for about 2yrs. This is the first time I am noticing this. I was shooting for bokeh photo project. I couldn't see the LCD as I was shooting outdoor in the middle of the day. Subject was getting overexposed, increasing the shutter speed leaves the background dark, so I thought of shooting in RAW and hoping that it would give little more flexibility when editing to get the details. 

To get some decent bokeh from a compact, I was using all the zoom I could use, including digital zoom. The jpeg files are as I composed but the RAW files didn't use the digital zoom and covered more things in the frame than the jpeg i.e., jpeg was shot @ 240mm and RAW was shot @ 60mm (native focal length)

*imageshack.com/a/img401/2030/5r37.jpg *imageshack.com/a/img689/7331/rijc.jpg

Left if RAW, right is jpeg. Both are same shot, untouched (just resized to post)


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

but nac in this way did u get more detail in RAW file then jpeg with digital zoom....was it useful to shoot in RAW??


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2014)

Nope, after cropping sharpness lost. As far as sharpness in concern no matter whether it's RAW or not, images loses its sharpness when cropping. But with digital zoom it has more details than the cropped image but it is little noisy. The one thing more evident from RAW is, better shadow details. 

Here is side by side comparison. Left is RAW cropped, right is digital zoom used... Both the images are touched/enhanced. (original images are posted in the previous post)
*imageshack.com/a/img14/9595/n6hs.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 10, 2014)

someone please give me a quick review of Canon 600D. One of my friends is planning to buy it and the tech specs and flickr pics look pretty good. Any real world gyaan that I should know about it, or is there a better cam in the 30-35k range?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

the next better DSLR to 600D is nikon D5200 .....600D is really good ...donno what to say more


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 10, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> someone please give me a quick review of Canon 600D. One of my friends is planning to buy it and the tech specs and flickr pics look pretty good. Any real world gyaan that I should know about it, or is there a better cam in the 30-35k range?


Well, I have a 600D and these are some of the the major differentiators in that price bracket (as far as I know). Some of these are Canon-specific, and not just 600D specific
* Built-in wireless flash commander (not just a trigger) which is great for someone who is willing to shell out for a compatible flash
* EOS Utilities is an extremely capable tethered shooting solution that comes free with the camera
* DPP is a very capable RAW developer that comes free with the camera (and gives great results), plus DLO too, I believe. Nice selection of free picture styles created by users. DPP has been described as the gift that keeps on giving, and I can see why
* More hardware buttons, matrix layout for the menu, and menu items active on highlight for very quick access to settings
* Separate Flash Exposure Compensation control
* Electronic First Curtain (though I guess other brands should also have this)
* Magic Lantern

The 'feature' that bugs me the most is using the in-built flash as autofocus assist in low light. I always wonder if it will trigger someone's epilepsy when it goes off.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2014)

Guys its time for me to sell off my trusted D3100+18-55 combo ...After lot of thinking I decided to get D7000 and not D7100

D7100 still cost almost 25k more and I could not justify that much price difference.

Soo basically I was asking you what price should I quote for my combo D3100+18-55  ...3yrs old and 28k (max is 100k)shutter counts ...in perfectly working condition ...New is 22k ...is 14k+shipping fine??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure cameras don't really have any depreciation. So a 8k diff seems justified, you'll just need to convince the buyer that things like the battery (you would have used most of the cycles) , dials (these get loose) are in good order and that your sensor does not have any dead areas on it. For this i think posting some recent pics in full res will do. 

Condition of the kit lens (if you are giving this also) is also very imp, so couple of shots so that people can see that there are no scratches. 

Where are you planning to sell? Olx, quickr, ebay or jjmehta?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL thanks amlan...but I think I have too many customers and I will sell off my DSLR today evening only ...and will order D7000 probably tomorrow  all pretty fast then expected


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2014)

My modem busted yesterday... I dont know how long it's gonna take to fix it...Till then browsing center is the only place where I can access internet...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2014)

Thats very sad nac...who will suggest cameras now...repair soon


----------



## jatin_arora (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I am planning to buy a camera around 10K 
pls suggest me some best cameras.


----------



## kaz (Jan 22, 2014)

jatin_arora said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am planning to buy a camera around 10K
> pls suggest me some best cameras.


Nikon S6400 or Canon 255HS


----------



## jatin_arora (Jan 22, 2014)

How about?
Nikon L320 as it has 26x optical zoom n cheaper than nikon s6400 and both has same MP.



kaz said:


> Nikon S6400 or Canon 255HS



How about?
Nikon L320 as it has 26x optical zoom n cheaper than nikon s6400 and both has same MP.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 24, 2014)

@sujoy, so did you sell your camera yet?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2014)

@amlan ...no  ...all 3 friends didnt respond properly ...I have taken the pics but my name is not there else I would have posted in this forum too

In any case I am going to order D7000 after I get my Feb salary ....if D3100 does not sell it will be with me

WTS D3100+18-55 kit with accesories

If you know someone wanting it please  put a PM


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2014)

jatin_arora said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am planning to buy a camera around 10K
> pls suggest me some best cameras.



I would go with either IXUS 255 or TZ25 (if I could find)


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

Won a LENSPEN on ebay @Rs. 302 in a bid. Should I get THIS?

Reply soon...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2014)

if it is this -> Lenspen LP-1 Lens Cleaner - Lenspen: Flipkart.com

then definitely...if its a chineese copy..then dont


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks.....Seems like original one....Seller has good reputation too...Will PAY before sleeping tonight.... 

Rs. 499 on Flipkart :O I have seen it selling @320 on Amazon  That's the reason why I gave up shopping from Flipkart


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 29, 2014)

Even I need to get one of these. Till now i've been using the microfibre cloth from my spectacles to wipe the lens. Just hope it does not damage any coating on it


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm also using my spectacles cloth currently


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2014)

I am using lenspen for last 2 years...its really good ...microfibre cloth is ok but see that the dirt dont stick to it else when you will clean ur lens with dirty cloth it can scratch


----------



## kaz (Jan 30, 2014)

True....


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

Soo tomorrow starts new month...now waiting for my salary and will order my new Nikon D7000 

If locally I get it at 45, will buy locally else I am getting it for 43k online


----------



## nac (Jan 31, 2014)

Soon you can go out and dare to shoot in the rain, beach with your D7000.

In terms of features, in every way D7000 is better D3100 right? Other than size and weight...


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys, small help please..
My friend is looking to buy camera within 20k-25k..
He wants a camera with a big zoom..he'll be using this mainly for family functions, vacations, road trips, safari, etc..
He is firmly not interested in compacts as he already owns some nikon compact P&S camera & now wants to upgrade.
The local nearby shops had mainly recommended these 2 models : 
Canon PowerShot SX50 HS & Nikon Coolpix P520.

The canon camera costs about Rs 5k-6k more than the Nikon one. The initial google search has shown us that canon is marginally better in photo quality..But is it worth the extra money ? ( keeping in mind his uses )..
Would the p520 be sufficient for his uses ?? or would it be sensible to save some more money & get a dslr ? ( Photography would, however, be just a hobby..nothing very serious. )

thanks
Regards
ash


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

nac said:


> Soon you can go out and dare to shoot in the rain, beach with your D7000.
> 
> In terms of features, in every way D7000 is better D3100 right? Other than size and weight...



No way I am shooting in rain...I dont have weatherproof lenses 

yes beach and low temperatures it will work fine ....my friends D5100 was not working good at -4 degree at simla 

yes D7000 is a good alround DSLR with lots n lots of features ...specially have to learn the focus system...its confusing with soo many options.


----------



## nac (Jan 31, 2014)

Ash,
SX50 or P520 is pretty much same as the compacts, just that it does have more zoom. It's not an upgrade.

If he really wants to upgrade, he can very well get 1100D or D3100 (which are DSLR) in his budget. If he can shell out little extra, he can get a telephoto zoom lens too with 1100D. 

Yes, people do spend lot of money for their hobbies. If he is not too serious, and if this is *"just for hobby" *he is better off with the compacts he already have. 

By the way, what are the compacts he have now?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

@ ashs1
get canon sx50 its the best superzoom out there (except FZ200) sony HX300 is also good but canon have advantage in better ISO and tilting screen


@nac I am thinking to get a compact for fun and holidays ....cant lug this whole DSLR + lenses everywhere ....specially on others party


----------



## nac (Jan 31, 2014)

Sujoy, You have decent mobile camera, and I guess your old compacts are still working fine. I think, they should suffice for fun and holidays... Don't spend money on compact, you won't like it. (unless, you buy the one you were interested... RX100)


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

LOL RX100 is still in my list 

yes mobile cam is descent but not good for print ...and dad says old compact is not taking good enough shots ...what worries me is when I give my dslr to others to take my pics it either comes blurry or shaken or dark or some problem ...what if same thing happens at the time of my marrige ... I can not take my marrige pics


----------



## nac (Feb 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> compact is not taking good enough shots ...


Yes, that's what I was coming to say. After using DSLR for years, compacts don't make good photographs 
At least one of your colleagues or your friends or your siblings or your cousin would know how to use a DSLR??


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2014)

soo u are saying stick to dslr only ...

how about nikon j1 as companion ...it also have that 1 inch sensor of RX100 and its cheap and with a adapter it can make my 150-500 to a wooping 405-1350  and people are actually loving it


----------



## nac (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, stick with your DSLR. When you want to be light, take tammy or prime with you (size down your gear). Don't carry all of them... Still you think DSLR is heavy to take it to every place, and care more about IQ you can go for a compact. But J1 is not the solution, esp. when you're thinking of mounting it with Sigma (come on, you can carry that bazooka, but not D7000 

You can sure buy a new compact for your family members.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> soo u are saying stick to dslr only ...



Since you  already have a DSLR (and buying a better one), if you make a poll, I'll vote for RX100  or or a good compact that fits in the pocket for your dad (I assuming you'll use it too from time to time). 

I don't think a beginner level DSLR (1100D - only one I've used) will be significantly better than Rx100 as long as you know the limitations of your compact. 
The main thing will be you could put it in your pockets & have it with you more often than DSLR.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2014)

the D7000+150-500 combo will be 300gm more heavier then D3100+150-500 ...total weight up from 2100gm to 2400gm 
seems like I have to start pushups again 

regarding j1...hmm its good but not pocetable...soo will not be a good idea...
prime lens is not going to make anything light...a D7000+50mm 1.8d is still 1 KG package 

I think something like RX100 is best chance.

@gen beginner level...u mean my D3100  comon its better then RX100   ...but requirement is pocketable soo RX100 wins

I will get something like RX100 when it will be one month left to marriage ...right now within week my D7000 is comming 


I wished to get a used D7000 for 33-34k (current market rate) and with remainiing money would have get a new 50mm 1.8D ..my old 50m have too much fungus now..cant use it for bokeh

but now will have to spend full amount...damn


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2014)

Whats the difference in between these lenses?
AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 55-200mm f/4-5.6 G ED
and
AF-S DX VR Zoom-NIKKOR 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2014)

@kaz one is with VR and other without VR  .....and belive me VR cost a lot ..lens cost increase drastically with VR and without VR


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2014)

Actually I got confused..On online stores there is 2 models of 55-200 with VR, one with ED and other without..I guess they have missed ED while typing


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2014)

waiting for tomorrow ....soo much excited ...at last my semipro body is comming with all functionality I needed 

Have booked it and it will be delivered tomorrow night


----------



## nac (Feb 5, 2014)

^ I bet you won't sleeping tonight... dreaming about your new camera


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL ...I am already day dreaming ...D7000 have a complicated focussing system...will have to give it time to understand ...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow d7000!!

Congrats sujoyda


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks anirban...hopefully its comming tomorrow or max day after


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

From Where did you buy it?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2014)

bought locally...for 46k..he will get stock from somewhere ...dad not ready for online buy which I was getting for 43k


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> bought locally...for 46k..he will get stock from somewhere ...dad not ready for online buy which I was getting for 43k



From Kolkata?? Metro gali?


----------



## nac (Feb 5, 2014)

^ No... Nagpur, Cosmo gali


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2014)

@anirban I am not from kolkata bro I am from nagpur..but yes I am bengali and visited kolkata last 2 years due to project in dhaka 

nac there is no cosmo gali   

getting from a nice shop from where I bought my tripod and 55-200...nice in the sense the seller is nice and smiling and explains very well...other shop keepers see  the customer like " Do you know what a camera is...have you even touched one before you silly guy" ..or maybe " its beyond your limit bro dont even ask the price and get out "

soo arrogent and careless are those big rich and popular photo shops are...I just hate them soo much ( the 4 authorized shop among 7 from nagpur)


----------



## kaz (Feb 5, 2014)

True.... There are such shopkeepers in every market


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

Dayummmm 

I thought you were based in Kolkata.... 

Anyway, just in case for any Kolkata guys here, in metro galli there is a shop called Rational Photographics. One helluva shop with a very nice and understanding owner. Very reasonable prices. Most importantly you can trust the guy. Small, very small shop, but very large sellings.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 5, 2014)

@sujoyp @nac : which shop would you recommend ( in nagpur ) for camera-shopping ? Moonlight shop at buldi is overpriced imo... altaf vali seems ok ( never been there though..  )


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2014)

ashs1 ...that awsome that you asked   ...I just hate moonlight, altaf-h vali and camara shoppe guys ...they sell at MRP and behave very rudely 

I get my camera stuff from Hira photo labs just side of haldirams at birdie near maharashtra bank...the owner is a good fellow


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply sujoy.. Will give the shop a visit.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

soo many camera anounced ..but nothing sort of interesting...all seems just a minor upgrade ...

Sony HX400 and HX400V ...HX400 have 63x zoom but reviews say that its quality is not that good ...and HX400V have 50x but then SX50 had that even last year
Sony HX60 looks ok with 30x zoom but nothing quit amazing
canon also have nothing special in SX700HS 
Nikon have done just some minor upgrade in P330 and made P340


I wanted to see some new 1/7" sensor cameras but sadly either we have fuji and canon G1x or else normal P&S


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I wanted to see some new 1/7" sensor cameras but sadly either we have fuji and canon G1x or else normal P&S



I want 1/7" be the new small sensor and all the large sensor should upgrade to 1" or higher.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> Sony HX400 and HX400V ...HX400 have 63x zoom but reviews say that its quality is not that good ...and HX400V have 50x but then SX50 had that even last year


How many HX400 

Nikon announced P600 which has 60x zoom but no RAW. Olympus is making an entry with SP100 to compete with the likes of SX50 and all...

It's been more than 2yrs since XS1, Fuji may announce in response to RX10 and Stylus 1.

- - - Updated - - -

By the way, I get my hands on with 700D (more like a quick hands on). I think this is my first Canon DSLR hands on and first time I am using a fully articulated screen.

I was shooting in Av mode, flash was popping up when clicking shutter button, that's little annoying. I thought when I adjust focus ring, it will override the AF things, but it didn't.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

> I want 1/7" be the new small sensor and all the large sensor should upgrade to 1" or higher.


agreed nac



> I was shooting in Av mode, flash was popping up when clicking shutter button, that's little annoying. I thought when I adjust focus ring, it will override the AF things, but it didn't.



Av is which mode nac, is it aperture mode ...canon must have given some sensor to detect the bad light and pop up the flash automatically ...it works in nikon too in full auto mode
 if you are able to move the focus ring even on AF mode then canon must have given manual over rid in there perticular lens.


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2014)

Sujoy,
Yeah, Av is Aperture mode. I have read about this (flash pop up - flash is also work as AF assist lamp) already and Raja too have mentioned it (???) and now I am experiencing it. It would be better if there is an option to keep it closed, else we have to keep the flash open all the time to avoid sudden pop-up. It's like jack in the box when I experienced it first 



Spoiler



*helperbs.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/grimage-jack-in-the-box.png



Since I don't know how 700D works, everything is new and I am little curious to learn them. I had the camera in my hands for about 5 min or less. 

- - - Updated - - -

Just came to know that imageshack goes paid website.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

canon uses flash for AF assist   Nikon have a AF light which is an led light and it glows when using AF ...Flash as AF light is crappy idea on popup light...its ok in mobile or P&S


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know this is the case for all the Canon DSLR (esp. semi pro and FF body). But I think (If I remember correct), this is the case for all the xxxD and xxxxD Canon DSLRs. And I am not aware of older models (older than 1100D and 550D)


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

No nac there must be some misunderstanding ....even my nikon D3100 have AF light which helped me in focussing at night...how is it possible that 700D have to pop up the flash to illuminate and AF at night


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2014)

^


Raja Manuel said:


> As I mentioned in some other thread recently,  using the inbuilt flash as an autofocus assist in low-light instead of  having a dedicated autofocus assist lamp does bug me.


Yeah, even low spec cameras do have a dedicated led light to assist camera to focus in low light. Even my compact does have dedicated led light. 
It's not a misunderstanding. Rajamanuel owns 600D and he himself have said in his comments.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

Thats very bad of canon ...


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 13, 2014)

nac said:


> By the way, I get my hands on with 700D (more like a quick hands on). I think this is my first Canon DSLR hands on and first time I am using a fully articulated screen.
> 
> I was shooting in Av mode, flash was popping up when clicking shutter button, that's little annoying. I thought when I adjust focus ring, it will override the AF things, but it didn't.



It is interesting that the flash pops up even in Av mode on the 700D. On my 600D it does that only in Auto and possibly in P mode. I don't remember if I changed any setting, but it is unlikely as I have reset my camera to default settings several times and the flash has never popped up by itself in Av or Tv. Are you sure you were in Av mode?

What AF things did you want to override? Even if you switch the lens to Manual mode focus confirmation will still work, and you can focus the lens manually even if the lens switch is set to AF (though there will be a lot of resistance). Of course, even when you manual focus it will autofocus on half press of shutter button if the lens is set to AF, unless you have set the camera to back button focus.


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2014)

Since you say, it can't be... Then I most likely to be wrong as I have just used it for very few min. When I get the camera, it was set in M mode, I set the mode to Av before using it. May be I could have wrongly set to some other mode and thinking that I set in Av mode 

I am checking the Camera physical layout. Let's see...

- - - Updated - - -

I tried to recognize the settings I set by seeing the physical layout of the camera, but couldn't As far as I remember, I set the mode Av (or at least I was thinking that I am shooting in Av mode). For now, I assume that I am wrong and will check when I get a chance (I don't know when this gonna happen  )

"Flash pop up only when using basic modes like Auto"
So the reason for focus didn't override AF when I adjust using focus ring could be because I was shooting in one of the basic modes, I assume.

- - - Updated - - -

I thought Canon SL1 will be the entry level model after they stop production of 1100D and 600D. I didn't expect there would be a successor of 1100D. Increase in MP, lcd resolution and full HD can't be called an upgrade. They keep almost everything same and call it 1200D and will sell at higher price. Nice strategy


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

Canon SL1 ...whats that ...I thought canon 100D the smallest DSLR is there to replace 1100D ...but where is it? and now we have another basic model 1200D


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion. 100D and SL1 are the same camera. Somehow the name SL1 stuck in my mind better than 100D (in fact, 100D didn't even strike my mind).


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys, I was thinking, I am getting offer on my FZ150 for 10k, is it worth upgrading to the FZ200 spending the extra 20k?


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2014)

Nope. At least I won't spend another 20k just to get constant aperture and that too on a small sensor camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2014)

tkin get Sony RX100 for that price ....its the pest P&S till date ...it have great pic quality


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

nac said:


> Nope. At least I won't spend another 20k just to get constant aperture and that too on a small sensor camera.


Hmm, so anything under 25k?

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> tkin get Sony RX100 for that price ....its the pest P&S till date ...it have great pic quality


I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2014)

Already you have a decent camera. If you want to buy another one, go for a DSLR. That would be a good upgrade.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2014)

nac DSLR really ???    he owns a superzoom with maybe 35x zoom which can take macro wideangle and telephoto all together in just 25k 

geta 25k DSLR and u get a lens which neither take macro nor birds nor that much wide like FZ150 ....yes you get the picture quality


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes. 

Large sensor compact is better, but 1.7" is not that big when thinking of upgrading. Sure, RX100 is good but the it's selling at higher price than when it was launched. Probably, Sony stopped production after RX100 II and demand for RX100 is still high and the sellers taking the opportunity and asking top dollar. He can go for G1X for about 28k, but it doesn't seems to be available. And there is no other large sensor compact are far away from his budget of 25k.

He can save the money rather than spending it on another small sensor camera, so *NO 1/2.3"*. So only other category remains is ILC and I am not a fan of mirrorless.


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 14, 2014)

nac said:


> Since you say, it can't be... Then I most likely to be wrong as I have just used it for very few min. When I get the camera, it was set in M mode, I set the mode to Av before using it. May be I could have wrongly set to some other mode and thinking that I set in Av mode
> 
> I am checking the Camera physical layout. Let's see...
> 
> ...


Do let us know how your tests go. I would assume that you weren't in Av because it is unlikely that Canon changed the way their modes work just for the 700D, but it would be nice to have that confirmed.


nac said:


> "Flash pop up only when using basic modes like Auto"
> So the reason for focus didn't override AF when I adjust using focus ring could be because I was shooting in one of the basic modes, I assume.


No, the AF will override your manual focusing no matter what mode you are in unless
* You have switched the lens, using the switch on the lens barrel, to MF from AF
* You have left the lens in AF but have focussing assigned to the back button in which case shutter button will only meter and click (if you press the back button before shutter button, AF will kick in once again)


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2014)

@nac but I will never suggest a DSLR to anyone having a tight budget... If u say I want a DSLR at 25k and will not spend anything for next 3 years ...then its better to go for anything other then ILC or interchangable lens cameras like m4/3 or DSLR ...

even if people getting 600D combo offer (18-55+55-250) try there best they may find it very very difficult to produce a good macro shot ...soo they are missing a huge part of photography itself....they will have to spend another 15-20k to get a macro lens

soo think, in 25k with just 18-55 what option we are giving a person...just wide angle and portraits ...no birding, no macro, its not even useful in a zoo ...


----------



## nac (Feb 15, 2014)

Sujoy, You have a valid point and I am on the other hand thinking I will keep myself engaged just with a DSLR and a prime lens. 

Tkin, If you take both our suggestions, then nothing is there to buy. We have eliminated all forms of cameras . Sleep on it and let us know what you think. 

- - - Updated - - -

Raja,
Yeah sure I will let you know. But I don't know when I will get the chance again to try it... 

About the AF:
Lens was set in AF, and I was adjusting focus using focus ring, expecting that I could adjust the focus. But it didn't seem to be adjusting. This is what I asked, "Won't the lens override the focus when I manually adjusting, even if the focus mode is set to AF". And you have already explained that part in your previous post (thank you for clearing that). 

One thing I am not getting is "back button focus" or just "back button". Do you mean AE/FE lock? I don't want to annoy you with the thing I don't know, and I dont even I have the equipment to check/see it. All I could do now, is check the user manual to see the physical layout of the camera and understand the things.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2014)

@nac even if someday u get the DSLR+single prime lens then get APSC DSLR+35mm and Full frame DSLR+50mm  ....50mm on APSC is just too tight and difficult to take a full body shot or even 2 person togather.

I am sure back button focus is AF/AL button ....


----------



## nac (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, to take full length portrait with 50mm on a Canon APSC, I would have to shoot from 5m away (approx). And it's not always possible to find that much distance to shoot a subject.


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 15, 2014)

nac said:


> One thing I am not getting is "back button focus" or just "back button". Do you mean AE/FE lock? I don't want to annoy you with the thing I don't know, and I dont even I have the equipment to check/see it. All I could do now, is check the user manual to see the physical layout of the camera and understand the things.


Yes, the AE/FE lock. By default it is set to exposure lock but in custom settings you can shift the auto focus trigger from the shutter button to this so that pressing the shutter button does not activate autofocus. It's a far more convenient way of using the camera, especially if you like to leave it in AI Servo like I do.

Ask whatever you want to know, and I will reply if I can. No need to worry about annoying me.


----------



## kaz (Feb 16, 2014)

How about a Nikon 55-200 mm AF-S VR? I'm getting one  Probably will order tonight

- - - Updated - - -

No one replied 
order placed....  Will I get moon shots with a 200mm lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2014)

kaz I am using that lens for 2.5 yrs  ... its a good lens if u can use it properly ....its results are sharp and lens focus quickly

you know till 2013 diwali it was my only telephoto lens ...I uesd to do all the birding with it...and I got nice results ...its easier to take bird in flight using 55-200 then 150-500


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2014)

hmmmm thanks... ordered via COD and haven't received the confirmation call yet


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2014)

guys I got a nice ebook on photography ..

Name - The ultimate guide to digital photography  ...it seems good ...it covers a lot of topics we need to learn.

Anybody needs it ..I will send the link on PM (pirated stuff not allowed publically)


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2014)

Is this the one?

The Ultimate Guide to Digital Photography 4: David Fearon: 9781907232329: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## kaz (Feb 22, 2014)

Nikon 800mm f/5.6


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2014)

yes nac thats the same ...

Kaz will get that beast someday   pray: god give me a $5000 job in US )


----------



## kaz (Feb 22, 2014)

OOOOO God after few weeks one for me also 
The Inside Story of How Olympic Photographers Get Such Stunning Images


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2014)

kaz said:


> OOOOO God after few weeks one for me also
> The Inside Story of How Olympic Photographers Get Such Stunning Images



LOL ...I saw that link today morning...very nice read...soo much technology use


----------



## satinder (Feb 23, 2014)

Olympics Photographers are Great !


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2014)

will post abt matrix panorama at other thread

- - - Updated - - -

yaar this is too much virtual    *www.shredesign.com/photography/eyes/


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 24, 2014)

Had some time checking out RX100 & D3200 in a shop yesterday.  
RX100 looks nice from quick use though can't tell much just by checking on the LCD screen. If I plan to buy another one, it'll be my first choice.... but I don't need a new one right now.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello guys, my parents are going to us in june. Is there any high end compact/m 4/3 cameras which are substantially cheaper in US prices?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2014)

@gen exactly my thought after using RX100

@skrmish you can get EPL5+kit for 480$ at amazon.com here it cost 42k in flipkart
Olympus XZ2 cost 300$ at amazon at flipkart it cost 30k

others all prices are more or less similar...checked soo many of them


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2014)

^ But what about the warranty?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2014)

no warranty nac...none of the USA items get warranty here ...it will be like without bill from a good shop 
the right way will be...get from a good shop...use it till u are there...if faulty return back...else keep using...in any case u will dump all the boxes and packaging material in US itself ...cant bring the box I think else u have to produce the bill and maybe pay taxes.


----------



## kaz (Feb 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Hello guys, my parents are going to us in june. Is there any high end compact/m 4/3 cameras which are substantially cheaper in US prices?



GoPro Hero 3+


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2014)

On the warranty front just ask the store/dealer if there is an international warranty package. I did for a dell laptop and was able to get it serviced in India.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2014)

amlan no camera or lens have international warranty ...laptop have it...my samsung lappy have international warrenty


----------



## srkmish (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation Sujoy and Nac. I was checking and olympus does have international warranty. This xz-2 and epl5 seem a steal at those rates. I am seeing exceptional reviews for epl5. Will decide later accordingly

*www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/world_warranty_home.asp


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Sujoy and Nac. I was checking and olympus does have international warranty. This xz-2 and epl5 seem a steal at those rates. I am seeing exceptional reviews for epl5. Will decide later accordingly
> 
> *www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/world_warranty_home.asp



Thats great..it seems luck favors you


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2014)

Camera manufacturers are posting decline in sales of digital camera. Not just compacts, including DSLR and mirrorless. And a rumour says that Canon plans to leave sub $200 compact. If that's true, then three will no more A series, low end IXUS and low end SX series cameras. 

Canon have major market share as far as compact is concern, right? Why would they leave when they are the market leader? I really doubt it.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

I think the biggest player in compact is Sony  ...even nokia, olympus have lesser presence ...Canon was famous for quality....maybe they are lagging behind in competition.

- - - Updated - - -



> Quote Originally Posted by sujoyp  View Post
> mine is 4k vanguard tripod...and I am not happy with that ...when I put my D7000+17-50 on it head tilts downwards...and slowly goes down like pisa tower ..I cant even imagine to put my 150-500 on it ...tripod's max weight is 3KG but it cant even handle 1.5 KG ..
> 
> I will get a descent benro or manfrotto tripod someday ....specially for macro and wideangle





> D7000+17-50 is like the same weight as a 600D + 18-55 I'd guess ?



D7000 = 780gm
Tamron 17-50 - 430 gm

= 1210gm

Canon 600D = 570gm
canon 18-55 ISII = 200gm

=770gm

soo total difference is 400gm


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 26, 2014)

Sujoy, about your tripod. I guess it has to be a problem with the piece that you got. I have a 2.5k types ka silk ka tripod (pretty old, it used to a very strong brand back then) and it can hold quite a lot of weight without giving an inch. You might want to try and get that tripod service/replaced


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

amlan my tripod is 2 yrs old now...but I think its a problem of weight....I get very irritated when I compose shot and click the button...every button press tilts the angle...I have tightened it to max but still it goes down with click.

Now will go to khajuraho for photo tour and have to take the tripod too...lets see how much it can handle


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Even with the lens collar???


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

the tripod head tilt sidewise and not downwards ....


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

!!

That happens too? 

PS: just a suggestion, never tighten the head of the tripod too much. Just till it goes. No need to apply force. If it still moves, you need a new head. I mean the tripod. A heavier head.


----------



## kaz (Feb 26, 2014)

Smartphone camera with optical zoom? This is what everyone is waiting for.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

@anirban it happens coz its not a ball head...its a two way tilt head...
blah will get a good tripod when I have enough craze for landscape and god budget ...for birding monopod is enough 

Kaz I use this sony T100 camera bough 6 years ago...it have 5x optical zoom...look at the size

*static.trustedreviews.com/94/a24c23/f0d8/4691-SonyT1003quart.jpg

*static.trustedreviews.com/94/d7501c/021b/4691-SonyT100sides.jpg
just 20-21mm thick like a normal p&S

I donno y companies did not use this technique in mobiles...that small opening could have a 8MP+5x optical zoom +stabilisation


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you need a new head. I mean the tripod.




You should have bought a simpex 333 (load capacity up to 3000g) for few hundreds, but you spent a lot of money on that fancy branded vanguard tripod!!!
Even a decent branded tripod couldn't handle this combo, how would tripods like simpex 333 can handle? Careful guys, don't go by the spec you see in seller's listing.

Sujoy, Is that a VF in T100.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys sorry to interfere but I have one question . I wanna buy new lens for my d3200 ,now I am having only 18-55 but thinking to buy new lens below 15-16000 I have seen sum option but confused which one to buy
1.35mm f1.8g,50mm f1.8g,55-200vr,40mm micro I mainly shoot people,landscape,b&w,macro etc pls help guys e1 if any 3rd party option r det help me decide which 1 to buy


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Pls rpl guyz where r u sujoy,nac pls help


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Go for the 55-250mm VR.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

U mean 55-200 coz i don't know is der any 55-250 in nikon its in canon only


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

Other than macro, your kit lens is capable of all the things you mainly do. Ken's review on 40mm micro wasn't that good, esp. when you are considering it for macro photography. May be you can get used macro lens in your budget. If not you can go for other alternative, a manual focus lens and extension tube for macro photography.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Nac ur correct 40mm is not dat much good for real macro but stiil manageble with my 18-55 but wat bout others i really not considered macro coz of slow af but wat bout 3 others


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

55-200 will give me reach but at 200 i think tripod is neccesary wat say guyz any idea??


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Also which one is better 35or50 in terms of bokeh,sharpness,color,chromatic abbression,focal length etc lowlifgt especially


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

> I mainly shoot people,landscape,b&w,macro etc pls help guys e1 if any 3rd party option r det help me decide which 1 to buy



you have 18-55 which can cover landscape ...
if by people you mean portrait then get 35mm 1.8 if you mean street photography then get 55-200
macro is a difficult one ....55-200 can give you good details on big insects but not like a macro lens..

I too think you should get 55-200 vr ...it will give you enough range to shoot people from a distance...and it produce good blurry background

with remaining 6k add 4k more later and get 35mm 1.8 for good portrait shots




no 55-200 vr lens is very light...no need of tripod ...it weight almost like kit lens
between 50mm and 35mm I will say get 35mm coz 50mm its very difficult to take full body shot on D3200


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

50mm prime. Its one helluva good and versatile lens.


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

If you're not serious about macro, better save the money for premium glass. Your kit lens can do everything else you want to do. Still you want one more glass in your lens arsenal, you can go for prime lens. Sujoy says 50mm is too tight for portrait or group photo. Only two thing remaining (in your budget and from Nikkor) are 28mm f/2.8D and 35mmf /1.8G. What you want?

Manual focus vs Auto focus
aperture ring vs faster lens
28mm vs 35mm


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

On some sites 35 is considered less sharp dan 50 also better bokeh on 50 is shown,nd if ill buy 55-200 i wont be able to have night pictures to f4 instead of f1.8 so wat say


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Also i am bad at manual focusing so will stick to af lenses only wid in built motor in lenns due to lack of focus motor in d3200


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

look that sharpness difference betwen 35mm and 50mm you will never notice ...it need something like a magnifying lens to find out 

55-200 is a flexible lens ...you can stand at the same place and shoot a headshot form 10 meters away ...
if using 50mm you will have to go near like 2 meters and shoot ....soo it depends ...if u are targetting street people or your own people
and 35mm will give u enough space to shoot full body shot which we indians mostly shoot ...50mm is good for half body


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

One more thing 35 is dx so will work like proper 35on d3200 on d other hand 50 will be like 80mm due to 1.6 crop factor of d3200 so it will feel tight but still due to better bokeh nd sharpness confused between 35 & 50


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

So wat r ur final opinion guyz i should pull d trigger for which one among dus 3 lenses


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

All the three 35mm G and 50mm G and 55-200VR all selling at very similar pricing.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Ur confusing me more nac


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

No matter whether its (35mm) DX or FX, it will give you 52.5mm FoV equivalent and 50mm will give 75mm FoV when using it on your D3200.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah i know


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

I am dreaming about 50mm for a long time, that's my personal favourite. You can't pick everyone of our's favourite. You pick the one which suits your needs. DSLR users will help you with what the glass can and can't.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

But in dat matter i need ur guyz help bcoz u guyz r more experienced


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

Divya, FYI, out of the three who responded to your query only Sujoy and Anirban are DSLR users and experienced. I am just sharing what I have read online for the past few years. I am just theory  Don't get angry if you didn't know that


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Still u r more knowledgeable person dan noob like me btw thnx i think i will try 35 nd 500 dan decide btw checkout imgs i hav shot on my fb profile nd comment on dem my id is Divya magvani


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

^ Salman or Tom Cruise or Silhouette??? It's better if you have left the link. And I prefer Flickr or other image sharing website than Facebook.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 26, 2014)

Its on Flickr profile name is Divya magvani btw dat silhouette one is mine


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 26, 2014)

If I were the one buying out of these I'd go for the 55-200 lens, the reason being versatility. You've pretty much listed every type of photography in the initial comment, a zoom lens would allow you to cover most of that. a 50mm on the other hand while it is brilliant for creamy bokeh's and awesome low light shots would not really help in any of the other. A 55-200 would allow you to do these two things also (but with some compromises). The same reasoning goes against the 35mm also. 

So my pick would be the 55-200


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 26, 2014)

divya magvani said:


> So wat r ur final opinion guyz i should pull d trigger for which one among dus 3 lenses



Do you know *WHY* you are buying a new lens ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

Pranav thats a awesome question ....after explaining why we should buy 35mm or 50mm or 55-200 ...I am still confused the reason 



> 55-200 is a flexible lens ...you can stand at the same place and shoot a headshot form 10 meters away ...
> if using 50mm you will have to go near like 2 meters and shoot ....soo it depends ...if u are targetting street people or your own people
> and 35mm will give u enough space to shoot full body shot which we indians mostly shoot ...50mm is good for half body


I told you these...some more advantages are
55-200 can be used for birds and zoo animals ...it can be used in events such as fancy dress, music shows, etc
50mm can be used for low light and half porraits and creative shots using blurring effect
35mm is good for full body shots...taking group shots...taking shots of architectures/buildings creatively


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 26, 2014)

^
I fear that he has little idea about why he needs lenses, unfortunately. You dont want a guy spending hard earned cash on something because he didnt understand better back then and nobody warned him right ...

While I can see how one can be considering three very different lenses at the same purchase point, the comments by Divya seem confused. There is no good lens for a confused photographer IMO. :>


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

if there is a confusion then better get zoom lens...a 55-200 zoom will cover soo many lenses  from 55mm 85mm, 105mm, 135mm, 150mm and 200mm 
while a 50mm lens is a 50mm


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Thnx guys for ur help i ain't confused d problem is i want 2 do more than one type of photography my kit lens doesn't allow me to shoot zoomed images @f3.5 so cosidered either 35or50mm i,can zoom wid my feet and wanted to cover long range,macro to shoot insects flower,low light,birds,zoo animal i know my demand cant be completed by one single lens but it seemed u guys r well experienced dats y u guys can help otherwise to cover dis types ill need dedicated most expensive lens for macro 105micro,for shoulder head 85mm f1.4 for half body 50f1.4,wide28mm,35 f1.4,70-300 etc etc but one lens is my only budget since a ca student cant afford more dan 1 lens at tym so asked u guys whether which lens still dum muddled response dat i am confused nd all i agree with sujoy nd will try 55-200first den think bout buying it btw i have heard prime lens let you help develop as photographer since no zoom uhav to think bout composition is dat so btw again thnx for tremendous nd quick reply nd taking ur previous tym to respond to my query


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Precious* tym


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2014)

divya magvani said:


> Thnx guys for ur help i ain't confused d problem is i want 2 do more than one type of photography my kit lens doesn't allow me to shoot zoomed images @f3.5 so cosidered either 35or50mm i,can zoom wid my feet and wanted to cover long range,macro to shoot insects flower,low light,birds,zoo animal i know my demand cant be completed by one single lens but it seemed u guys r well experienced dats y u guys can help otherwise to cover dis types ill need dedicated most expensive lens for macro 105micro,for shoulder head 85mm f1.4 for half body 50f1.4,wide28mm,35 f1.4,70-300 etc etc but one lens is my only budget since a ca student cant afford more dan 1 lens at tym so asked u guys whether which lens still dum muddled response dat i am confused nd all i agree with sujoy nd will try 55-200first den think bout buying it btw i have heard prime lens let you help develop as photographer since no zoom uhav to think bout composition is dat so btw again thnx for tremendous nd quick reply nd taking ur previous tym to respond to my query



Then go for the 55-250.

Or save up some more money and get a 18-200/18-250/18-270/18-300 from Tamron or Sigma. Dont get the non IS version.
Or if you can afford, and actually are willing to forgo the additional zoom, then there is also the excellent 18-135 by Canon. I am sure there must be an eqivalent lens by Nikon as well.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Der is but selling @more dan 20k my finally stretched budget is 15k max


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Der is no such 55-250 in nikon  all those 3rd party lenses u mentioned are too expensive


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2014)

divya magvani said:


> Der is no such 55-250 in nikon  all those 3rd party lenses u mentioned are too expensive



Get something closest to it then, I saw you mention a 55-200. 

Might really want to try holding off this purchase until you havbe more cash to get a 18-250 DC Macro by Sigma (thats not available in India yet) or something similar.

I suggest holding off the purchase because you dont seem to NEED a lens, just that you have 16k in hand and would LIKE to have a lens.


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2014)

Divya I was also going to ask you the same question Pranav has asked. How can you confuse between 55-200 and a 35/55mm prime?
I got a 55-200mm 2days back for more zoom.. I will get more zoom when I have more money and a 35mm f1.8 later..
Also 200mm on the 55-200mm is very much usable while hand holding it.. Going to test it tomorrow at a beach (that's a only good place near my hostel, 15kms away  its like 3rd time in 32days after getting my D5200  )


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok guys den wont purchase anything now btw thnx for ur suggestions


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Btw kaz is 55-200 zoom is sufficient or should go for 55-300  or any other better zoom?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 27, 2014)

Divya, no zoom is ever enough. But 200 is good for most purposes. 

You can do macros on the cheap by reverse mounting, adding a macro filter or using extension tubes 

I would advise against the 18-200 or whatever, you can switch to your kit lens for those focal ranges. Why spend money  or sacrifice quality for it 

The learning composion since a prime will not allow zooming argument is there. But you can also learn if you have that ability and not use it, or even if you use it 

Don't worry, whatever lens you buy there are a million creative uses to it. Learn those and you'll enjoy whatever you buy


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Btw hows sigma 18-200 II dc os for 20k also tamron 18-200 w/o os for 12k


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Also i want comparison between dis 3 by their price quality ratio sigma 18-200os 20k,nikon 55-200 10k,nikon 55-300 20k all are vr so help does more 10 k justified for 55-300 ??


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

18-200 OS is good but then you already have 18-55 and in any case these superzoom lens are not good quality wise (you are comparing negligible quality difefernce between 35mm and 50mm then consider this crap)

55-200 VR its a poor mans 70-200 ...I have used it in soo many places ....you can shoot pics at 200 f5.6 and it will be sufficiently sharp ...you can check my pics ...I have shot everything with that lens..and keeping it even after getting 150-500

55-300 VR it have the range but its slow on focusing and VR-I is not enough for 300mm...you better get tamron 70-300 VC USD


go to my flickr *www.flickr.com/photos/sujoypackrasy/
and check pics below victoria memorial..most pics are taken with 55-200


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

So i think i should not consider 55-300 due to expensiveness,heavy,slow af den i think better stick wid 55-200 btw if i want combo lyk 55-200 & 35 or 55-200 wid 50 which one is gud


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

for a combo you can get a 55-200 and 35mm  ....but if u like to shoot pics in party and outings with family (low light conditions)very often I suggest drop the idea of 2nd lens and get a nice flash instead ..it will improve the quality of pics at night quit a bit...a 3-4k flash is good enough 1k for rechargable battery and charger ...and remaining money for a bag you will carry.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2014)

Keep in mind that you and only you are the judge of whether you want the 18-55 mm range in your lenses.

55-200 or 250 is all fine, but you are now losing out on the wideangle part. Basically, its a pain if you want o take a group photo when you have a 55-250 on your camera (you have to stand a lot away from the group).

Every lens is a compromise. Unless you are decided on what you want - whether you are willing to live with not taking group pictures/relatively wideangle shots we cannot comment whether you should go for a 18-200 at 20k or 55-200 at 10k.


Like I said earlier - there is no good lens for an undecided photographer.


So let me ask it again. Why do you want to buy a lens ? Are you willing to live with not being able to get easy group/wide photos ?

PS: If you have difficulty imagining why this wideangle thing is so important- imagine if you are okay with living with a camera whose minimum zoom is 4x (you can do 4x to 15x but not any less than 4x) - thats how a 55-200 is going to feel against a 18-200.


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

I,know dat but its okay wid me to move bacwards to shoot group,shots btw. Sujoy u own quote expensive,lenses sorry to ask u personal qs like dis but r u a professional photographer or a hobbyist? I think i luv prime lenses my frnd has 55-300 hardly uses it due to heavyweight nd slow af btw thnx


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Sujoy ur idea is gud buy i rarely do flash photography so thoght bout prime 35mm i hv read dat if ur at f3.5 at shutter speed of 1/8 u can get 1/80 of shutter speed with f1.8 is dat true btw luv ur bokeh,architecture,MACRO so awesum hdr nd night photographs on Flickr thnx


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

if u dont use flash much then you can go with 35mm 1.8 ...yes at f1.8 can give u that much shutter speed at low light....but the pic would not be that sharp ...coz at f1.8 there is very less depth of field...thats the area under focus is very less...but I have heard that at f2.8 these primes are very nice to shoot.

I would have suggested you 40mm micro as it give very nice closeups...you can take closeup of a ant using that  but then it dont produce that nice bokeh as f1.8 produces....and its not that good at low light as its again f2.8 and not f1.8

I am a hobbyist ...I am yet to participate in any compitition at all ...take pics for my satisfaction only


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Thnx will consider dat btw wat r ur thpghts on gorrillapod slr zoom wid ballhead for 3k can support weight upto 3kg!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2014)

divya magvani said:


> I,know dat but its okay wid me to move bacwards to shoot group,shots btw. Sujoy u own quote expensive,lenses sorry to ask u personal qs like dis but r u a professional photographer or a hobbyist? I think i luv prime lenses my frnd has 55-300 hardly uses it due to heavyweight nd slow af btw thnx



Often its not about you not moving back, its about not having the space to move back at all ..

Prime lenses are always better in (I)mage (Q)uality than their zoom counterparts, but you have to know exatly what you are getting into. Zoom lenses make up for their slight inferiority in IQ bu their flexibility in image composition. For your needs, a zoom lens to be a much better fit. And especially some thing like the 18-200 a fit it and forget it lens that can do relatively - wideangle to near telephot without ever having to change lenses.

This is probably my next lens (when it becomes available) - my needs are similar to yours btw:
Sigma 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM review: Digital Photography Review


I'll be very skeptical of gorillapods doing 3kgs, but I could be wrong...


Edit, its already available. Time to start saving up for me 
*www.amazon.in/Sigma-18-250mm-f3-5-6-3-Digital-Cameras/dp/B008B48AAE


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

I dont think gorrilapod will be the right thing for 3KG ... ...anyways its said that if u have a 2KG gear get a tripod supporting 4KG soo it does not fall off.


----------



## JabeshRaja (Feb 27, 2014)

HI Guys,

I need a advise on buying a point and shoot camera. My budget is 15K max..

Purpose: Blessed with new born baby. to capture memories.. 

Pls help me..


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

So it seems i hav sorted it out no primes ryt now stick to 55-200 for now for 9k and gorillapod for 3.5k wid ballhead nd lowepro adventura 170 for 2.5k so total 15k thnx guys prime will be my future purchase


----------



## JabeshRaja (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking to Buy a new point and shoot camera. budget 15K max.

Purpose: Picture my 6 month old baby (mostly inside home).

Pls help


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2014)

divya magvani said:


> So it seems i hav sorted it out no primes ryt now stick to 55-200 for now for 9k and gorillapod for 3.5k wid ballhead nd lowepro adventura 170 for 2.5k so total 15k thnx guys prime will be my future purchase



Link to the gorilla pod ?


----------



## divya magvani (Feb 27, 2014)

Pranav it seems u r interested,in goeilla pod btw which cam u hav if dslr den for near 3.5k on flipkart if micro 4/3,action cam,digital cam dan for 2k


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

@pranav Gorillapod SLR Zoom will be the minimu for an SLR with lens
Joby GorillaPod SLR Zoom & Ball Head Bundle (Black/ Grey): Buy Online @ Rs.4850/- | Snapdeal.com

@jabesh as I said before I would go for S110 ...it have great low light capability so you dont have to put flash while taking pics indoors.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2014)

divya magvani said:


> Pranav it seems u r interested,in goeilla pod btw which cam u hav if dslr den for near 3.5k on flipkart if micro 4/3,action cam,digital cam dan for 2k



Naah, not really interested, just couldnt believe that a small gorilla pod can handle 3kgs :>

I dont get the need for a gorillapod if you have a DSLR that doesnt fall on its own face... I have never felt the need for one with a DSLR, with a Point and Shoot I see why it'd be good.

EDIT: Nvm, seems pretty useful. I didnt really look into them earlier.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

it can be useful pranav ...just grab a gorillapod and put it around your arms with DSLR + 70-300 and you would look like a G.I.Joe man


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2014)

JabeshRaja said:


> I am looking to Buy a new point and shoot camera. budget 15K max.
> Purpose: Picture my 6 month old baby (mostly inside home).





sujoyp said:


> @jabesh as I said before I would go for S110 ...it have great low light capability so you dont have to put flash while taking pics indoors.


 S110 does have large aperture which helps your shooting condition (indoor), equipped with large sensor means better IQ esp. in low light and you have other frills like touch, wifi and all and finally that's one helluva pricing for this piece of camera, you can get it for around 16k. It was once selling north of 25k. If you can find any coupons, that's even better. Don't hesitate coz it's little out of your budget, it's really worth. Don't miss it, grab before it goes out of stock.

- - - Updated - - -
x----------------------x--------------------------x----------------------x---------------------x

I have an ebay coupon, now I am thinking of buying something from ebay India. And giving priority to something related to photography. If I don't find anything interesting in my budget or not convinced with the quality of the product, I will buy something else, like pen drive...

Budget - 1000 (max) may be + 50-100 for shipping. Not a paisa more than that.

Things I am thinking of...
* Flash bouncer:* I know the power of my in-camera flash is not high, so diffusing it would give very less light. Would it be a nice choice to buy one for my compact? Esp. does that elastic grip will fit my flash  Come on don't laugh. 

Flash Bounce Diffuser Reflector Soft Light BOX Elastic | eBay
Cloth Flash Bounce Diffuser Reflector Soft Light BOX Elastic Nikon Canon Sony | eBay

* Reflector:* I think this could be a nice choice. But I am little doubtful about the quality of the product.

5 IN 1 42" DSLR Studio Light Mulit Collapsible Foldable Disc Reflector BAG | eBay

Is there any thing else strikes your mind that would be helpful for my photography? You can suggest anything as long as it comes under my budget and related to photography and esp. I could use it with my compact camera SX130.


----------



## JabeshRaja (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks NAC and SUJOYp



nac said:


> S110 does have large aperture which helps your shooting condition (indoor), equipped with large sensor means better IQ esp. in low light and you have other frills like touch, wifi and all and finally that's one helluva pricing for this piece of camera, you can get it for around 16k. It was once selling north of 25k. If you can find any coupons, that's even better. Don't hesitate coz it's little out of your budget, it's really worth. Don't miss it, grab before it goes out of stock.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> x----------------------x--------------------------x----------------------x---------------------x
> ...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2014)

@nac I think the reflector is good enough and it can be used in various type of photography irrespective of camera and flash


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2014)

^ What do you think about the quality of the reflector? Will it last long? I don't wanna worry later about the quality and my decision.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2014)

the seller is good one...soo hope the quality is good too ...I bought flash stand, holder, umbrella, background from that seller...all are good quality


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2014)

^ That's good to hear that.

Seems it was selling much cheaper few weeks/months ago. As of now this is the only product, I have narrowed down (photography accessories). Most likely I will place my order tomorrow or by Sunday. Guys if some other photography accessory crossed your mind, please let me know.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2014)

@Nac: the next accessory on my list is a set of macro converter lenses. It costs about Rs. 300 odd depending on your camera   Macro converter - Ebay . This and a reverse mounting ring (since I now have a couple of fully manual lenses). I felt that this was stuff that I would use more frequently than a reflector or studio lights.


----------



## kaz (Feb 28, 2014)

How about image quality with macro converters? Anyone ever tried one? I am also interested in getting one


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2014)

@nac yeas buy one and use it carefully...if by chance you couldnt use it...ship it to me at reduced price...I will be happy to take it ....I was also planning to get reflector for soo long but dont want 5 reflector set and I wont use it soo much to pay 1000 RS.

@kaz I have macro convertor set and reverse ring too 

macro convertor are just like magnifying glass set.. 1+,2+,3+ 5+ etc ....pic quality is fine...but you will need good light to use it and also a stable hand.


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> @Nac: the next accessory on my list is a set  of macro converter lenses. It costs about Rs. 300 odd depending on your  camera   Macro converter - Ebay .  This and a reverse mounting ring (since I now have a couple of fully  manual lenses). I felt that this was stuff that I would use more  frequently than a reflector or studio lights.


May be when I  own a DSLR I will think about this, but now this doesn't belong to my  compact camera world.  Thanks for the suggestion 


sujoyp said:


> I was also planning to get reflector for soo long but dont want 5 reflector set and I wont use it soo much to pay 1000 RS.


1k is too much? 


> *Sujoy, somebody hacked your TDF id and posting some funny comments like the one above *


Come on, it's not even costs 1% of your gear's worth.


sujoyp said:


> @nac yeas buy one and use it carefully...if by  chance you couldnt use it...ship it to me at reduced price...I will be  happy to take it ....


Yeah, sure. And it would be my first WTS thread.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2014)

> Sujoy, somebody hacked your TDF id and posting some funny comments like the one above



LOL  ...I mean we have other priorities too ...like I want a simple bag soo that I can keep the cam safe and do not attract too much attention that of a DSLR bag...
Also I will be going to Ajanta alora or Tadoba this month (khajuraho cancel coz of dad) which will again cost me

I almost cried when people at my friends marriage started thinking that I am a photographer and nobody talked to me...I was soo angry with the camera bag that looks like a camera bag those marriage photographers usually have  ...I will not take my cam to any party place till I have a colorful looking casual bag


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I almost cried when people at my friends marriage started thinking that I am a photographer and nobody talked to me...



Did you see that offer for used X100. Nice pricing, just one year old camera for 36k. That's really nice and top of that he gives all the extras he has for the camera. The thread should have closed by now, may be coz of he is new.
This would be a nice camera for wedding and parties. Yeah, can't afford right now. Just a week back some digits disappeared in bank account.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 1, 2014)

I forgot that you had the same compact as me. In which case you might want to save up for the gorillapod. I've been using it fit some years and its amazing for long exposure shots.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2014)

@nac someday I will get one of those big sensor non removable lens cameras ...basically problem with those is they are not small enough to fit into pocket...then whats the use...I have to carry a bag anyways


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2014)

*STAT/REPORT*:
Last year less compact were announced, drop of 20% comparing with the previous three years and increase in large sensor compacts, about doubled comparing with previous year. About 2/3rd of the cameras gets its announcement in Jan-Feb every year (Stat: 2010-2013), this year we saw drop of over 40% for the same period (Jan-Feb). It's a huge drop in the last five years. I guess soon there will be no more point and shoot, just high/mega/super zoom and large sensor compacts.


nac said:


> Camera manufacturers are posting decline in sales of  digital camera...


And the same report suggests that Nikon will go out of business if the trend continues.  
Many articles suggests that "DSLR is a dying breed", "Consumer DLSRs, dead"... But I doubt it, most of their income is coming from sale of ILC. Nikon and Canon is not that big in MILC, and it seems like they are there just for the sake of being in it. So it's DSLR and lens bring big money. Why the hell they would ditch it? Highly unlikely to happen, I think.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2014)

@nac the thing that will happen gradually is Nikon DF type DSLRs  ...it will me small with no shutter, electronic viewfinder...and it will fit all nikon lenses ...simple

Canon and nikon will never dich the lens mount..as people have invested lakhs of ruppes in that


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is quite possible that we will see the DSLR market move towards the higher end, with MILCs taking up the entry-level space. In the long run, mirrorless will takeover even at the higher end; its advantages are too significant to be ignored.
Canon is clearly transitioning to that future, bringing PDAF to the sensor with their dual-pixel technology and working on hybrid viewfinders. Not sure what Nikon is doing; they were the first out the gate with their PDAF on sensor tech but they don't seem to have moved beyond that, at least in terms of releasing the technology to the market. Maybe they are waiting to see which way the wind blows.


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> it will me small with no shutter, electronic viewfinder


You  mean mechanical/physical shutter. I don't know much about this, I have  heard/read that P&S does have electronic shutter and DSLRs do have a  physical unit. Seems like there is an advantage of having a physical  one. If they remove that, what's the loss. If it's not really anything  big, we they have a practice of having one in today's DSLR. Just askin'  (out of curiosity to know about it).
EVF is not suitable for all kinda photography esp. when the subject is moving fast like birding, sports...
Df may be little smaller and lighter, but not significant, I think.


Raja Manuel said:


> It is quite possible that we will see the DSLR market move towards the higher end, with MILCs taking up the entry-level space. In the long run, mirrorless will takeover even at the higher end; its advantages are too significant to be ignored.


They made us to scratch the itch by giving affordable DSLRs. When they stop entry level DSLR, many of us would be pushed to spend more to get one. Yeah, camera like OMD can well be categorized as pro body


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2014)

There are lot of mirrorless ILC in Pro segment ....OMD is not Pro its just a level till Nikon D7000 or semi pro ....Fuji,Panasonic, olympus, Sony all are making soo many options mirrorless that people have enough choice...

but the issue in India is avalibility of lens and service center...which is the reason we prefer Nikon Canon and now sony.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2014)

A little show-off  

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/12967272553_b69b88ef94_b.jpg
500px by sujoyp, on Flickr

I just love these numbers ...donno y flickr removed the view count...it was fun.

Also last one month 6 pic made it to popular ...500px is fun then flickr now days


----------



## nac (Mar 5, 2014)

You have taken a snapshot of your 500px profile and sharing the same via Flickr...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2014)

LOL yes coz if I share the pic in 500px it become public right way...but in flickr till I dont add to a group people cant see my pics


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2014)

You mean, 500px doesn't have an option to make it private?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2014)

500px have the option to keep it private but then how will u see the pic if its private  there is a option in youtube called unlisted...where the pic can be seen with a link but not publicly...

but flickr is safe that way...you can not actually find a specific pic in my pics untill i share it in a group or you know me/my photostream


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2014)

If someone searches for D7000 or the tags you used, they could see your pictures. or may be when flickr shows more recent uploads or more popular photographs or something like that, people can see your picture even when they don't know your flickr id or you in their contact list or someone intentionally or unintentionally search for "sujoy". 

Doesn't seems to be 500px and flickr are different in this regard or may be I don't get it. May be I will get to know that when I use 500px.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2014)

nac I dont use any tag words in my flickr pics ...donno if they will be displayed or not in search ...yaah if you sujoy as user then you may find me but if search sujoy in pics u wont find me


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2014)

Got the 5 in 1 reflector. I haven't seen or used one before, so I don't know how good or bad this is. Hmmm... To me it's above average. Price is little higher, I think. Quality of Silver and gold material is above average or comparatively good. Black and white material is kinda okish and translucent is not that good or we can call it as below average (may be that's how a translucent has to be, who know?). Size is little smaller than they claimed (Not a lot I can do about it ) But  there is no manual in the package  Had to see this video to learn how to fold it compact


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2014)

congrats...please do some experiments and show the results...I too will get one if its useful for flowers or general portraits


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought this with an intention for doing portrait work. Most of the time... actually all the portrait work I do are of the people I know... friend, relatives, family and I don't post their photographs online. I can only share the portraits when I can find someone who are very much ok with sharing their pictures online. If not, I can only share my experience using it in words.


----------



## kaz (Mar 7, 2014)

so you should now hire models... beautiful ones


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2014)

Agreed with Kaz ....hire some models now ..and let us see the result of ur reflector


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

Hire??? May be if someone volunteers... Someone like to volunteer?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2014)

sure sure...y not tell your friend circle that you can take awesome portraits......you want to make future in fashion photography   and want a volunteer


----------



## kaz (Mar 7, 2014)

nac said:


> Hire??? May be if someone volunteers... Someone like to volunteer?



now don't say you want me


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> sure sure...y not tell your friend circle that you can take awesome portraits.....*.you want to make future in fashion photography*   and want a volunteer


Yeah, with SX130  And who's gonna say my portrait work are awesome if not me


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2014)

camera dosnt matter bro...I started with sony T700 without any manual mode 5 yrs ago  ur cam is much advanced


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2014)

Nac the moment you pull out a reflector people will know you are serious. Tell them that you'll get them the best profile pics they've ever seen and also get feedback from the "pro" photographer community of flickr. 

just show them a couple of portraits on flickr/500px if they are still doubtful


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2014)

yo yo go go Nac ...find someone and shoot him on the head


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> camera dosnt matter bro...I started with sony T700 without any manual mode 5 yrs ago  ur cam is much advanced


Yeah, it doesn't matter esp. for fashion photography. I may do a calendar next year like Dabboo Ratnani's with my SX130 


izzikio_rage said:


> Nac the moment you pull out a reflector people will know you are serious.
> Tell them that you'll get them the best profile pics they've ever seen and also get feedback from the "pro" photographer community of flickr.


Yeah, I read a blog post of a wedding photographer. He said the very same thing. We can't be discreet when using reflector. And it will really an attention grabbing prop. I don't intend to use it in the public and make myself embarrassed. Will see what I am gonna do with this reflector. 
 Really


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2014)

not take it out in public? Why not ... I would parade it in every public park in town and point to the guy/girl I'm shooting and tell people that he/she is a very famous supermodel. 

Then see how many people will beg you to click them


----------



## Cyanide (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello,

Just a quick question: I've zeroed down on Canon 600D as my first DSLR after researching (Most of the threads in TD). My brother owns same model and he has some expensive lens as well (therefore Canon ). I'm confused whether to purchase it online ( if yes from amazon or Flipkart) or buy it locally (38k scares me ). As compared to Flipkart, its ~1.5k cheaper in Amazon. 

Is above combo a good deal to buy body + 2 lenses?


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2014)

^ The seller is just launched, new to amazon. Better look for sellers who is around for long and reliable. Check other online sellers as well and use coupons if you can.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

Guys, see these pics - 



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1656317_10203339898917646_517780279_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1911788_10203339899237654_39294078_n.jpg



What is done to achieve 'that' effect on clouds ? The photographer says he just kept them a bit "underexposed". Not sure what he meant by it (and how to do it).


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2014)

I suggest check canon's website and see if flipkart or amazon are authorised canon retailers or not...

Nikon are rejecting flipkart as there authorised dealer...I am bit scared regarding this

just check locally ...if price difference is 1-1.5 k then get locally


@sujay ...that can be achieved by using a wide angle lens like 10mm wide and a weather like that...nothing else


----------



## srkmish (Mar 8, 2014)

@sujay : Yes it is possible by underexposure to bring out the details in the sky and further burning/sharpening. I have found its always better to underexpose a bit than overexpose as u can bring out details in highlights later by dodging. However, blown out highlights are impossible to recover from jpegs at least. I havent tried raw yet. Waiting for my next significant camera purchase to start dabbling in raws. I love post processing as much as taking pictures


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. Actually I was just confused over what underexposed actually meant.

Only after a good cam comes in my hand, I'll be able to grasp all these.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 9, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, see these pics -
> 
> 
> 
> What is done to achieve 'that' effect on clouds ? The photographer says he just kept them a bit "underexposed". Not sure what he meant by it (and how to do it).



Underexposing simply means that you didnt let enough light on the sensor - think of it like watching the world with dark sungalsses on.

The simples way to achieve it is to keep the shutter open less than wehats needed - if the camera thinks 1/500 of a second is correct, then you manually choose to shoot at 1/640 of a second shutter-open. There you have successfully underexposed the picture. There are multiple ways to achive the same result, but this is the simplest example 


Btw, those are not just "underexposed". They are more a result of heavy contrast+saturation manipulation.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi everyone,
Planning to get this walkaround lens sometime soon after a good amount of research:-

*www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/sigma-18-250mm-3p5-6p3-os-hsm-macro

from *www.amazon.in/Sigma-18-250mm-F3-5-...qid=1394356780&sr=8-1&keywords=sigma-18-250mm


Its nearly as good as the stock 18-55 at 50mm and 80mm and also has a pseudo macro ability, just like it. I believe my usage would be predominanatly in the 35-135mm range, often under overcast skies/ less than ideal lighting.

*Sujoy*, how good or bad is f6.3 at 135mm by your experience, in less than ideal but (obviously) outdoor, under the sun or shadows like under a tree ?

the only better choice I see is the Canon 18-135 which can do slightly better at f5.6 @ 135mm but I see it doing worser at 80mm which is dead in the middle of my working area 

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/lens-comp...eraId2=canon_eos7d&version2=0&fl2=135&av2=5.6


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2014)

@pranav my 55-200 too works at 6.3 on 135mm ...under direct sun obviously it wont matter...but under shadow to get proper exposure you may need ISO800 

canon 18-135 IS is a good lens...one of my friend use it and it gives good results 

walkaround lens is always nice to have and I too wish I had one....but it a pack of compromises...and you have to adjust with that
hope you get this one and give a positive report


----------



## kaz (Mar 12, 2014)

Canon PowerShot SX50 HS Recalled Due To Allergic Reaction Risk | Ubergizmo


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2014)

allergic  lol thats funny


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 14, 2014)

what is this walkaround lens? I always thought that it's a lens that people find suitable for street photography and stuff. A lot of the articles I read (specially the mad people from digitalrevtv, see it if you haven't) tend to call 50mm fast primes as great walk around lenses. 

BTW please share some books/articles/projects on some new photography stuff, am absolutely stuck in a rut as far as my images are concerned


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2014)

just check the link I gave yeasterday in photography thread ...its very very useful ...so many tips from actual users...from tripod to birding to autofocus and what not ...check that in detail...I just loved it ..and 1st thing I did was to set my birding setting according to them 

I really think walkaround lens term depends on person to person ....if 50mm was soo good why will nikon release a 17-55 f2.8 for 1 lakh   I find my 55-200 lens the good walk around lens although not fast enough ...but its light weight ...it produces good bokeh ...it take sharp pics even wide open ...I have used it for all occations...and its useful ... 

I will say 18-105 mm may be the best walk around lens for me...like a holiday lens...I can shoot wide..zoom a bit...mayget some blurry BG on portraits ...and its small and light...no tension of lens change in most difficult situations


----------



## kaz (Mar 14, 2014)

I think its time now we should stop spending further in DSLRs, at least I would because things are changing pretty fast....

Nikon 1 V3 Announcement


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

things may change, but i think the ease of use of DSLR is incomparable to any other.


----------



## nac (Mar 14, 2014)

^^ MILC will not be in my radar when I look for ILC.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 14, 2014)

But MLICs are fast catching up, the may soon be a time when the bulk of an SLR will be only for a limited audience


----------



## nac (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, they are. But I have no problem with the big size of a DSLR. And I like OVF a lot.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2014)

I may get an MILC just a replacement of my point and shoot ...will get a 50mm POV lens and be happy or if I get a small kit lens that will be good 
I would never get a small V3 to use with a 70-300 or 105mm focal length...it will become unbalanced with heavy front.


----------



## kaz (Mar 15, 2014)

but the thing is that Mirrorless Cameras have got better focusing and also much fast burst speed may be within next few years we will get much better IQ also.... Then why would  anyone get a bulky DSLR for?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 15, 2014)

kaz first decide you are talking about mirrorless cameras as a whole or m4/3 and nikon 1 series  .....coz panasonic G series , sony SLT are not small enough to neglect DSLR

people say OVF is still much faster and better in DSLRs ...EVF on cheaper DSLR like SLT 57 58 are just usable...and SLT may weight equal to any DSLR in bulk

now comming to nikon 1 series and nex type small ones ....1st they have very less thirdparty lens support..2nd there grip is soo poor that you will never able to use it for birding..3rd you can never track a bird looking at back screen....the position itself become awekward ....4. viewfinder you may buy saperately, but then attching the external viewfinder and big lens will again make the combo big and bulky. ....its really useful in tourist places and day to day photography

Fuji has the best of both world with viewinder good grip and small size...but it cost a lot and have very limited and costly lenses


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 15, 2014)

Well my NEX6 (or the newer a6000) or even the new A7 or A7r (the full frame mirrorless) have most of these features. Third party lenses aren't all that many, but they are fast catching up, till then you always have the option of fitting lenses using adapters. Grip may be poor in some of the smaller cameras like the NEX5 or NEX3, but for the NEX6 or the A7 the grip is pretty good. Tracking a bird may be a problem using the screen or EVF specially low light conditions. The viewfinder is built in in these cameras and fits well into the small form factor. A big lens will make the cam bulky but will that really be helped by having a super heavy camera too, isn't it better to keep as many things as possible light and compact. 

On the IQ front the image quality is already at par with most DSLRs (or better than most NEX6 vs 650D), the phase detection focus lags behind a bit due to the mechanism that is used, but the difference is noticeable only in very specific situations. so it might just be a good option to consider


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 15, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> kaz first decide you are talking about mirrorless cameras as a whole or m4/3 and nikon 1 series  .....coz panasonic G series , sony SLT are not small enough to neglect DSLR
> 
> people say OVF is still much faster and better in DSLRs ...EVF on cheaper DSLR like SLT 57 58 are just usable...and SLT may weight equal to any DSLR in bulk
> 
> ...



Agree. I personally believe that MILC FF/APSCs are the next DSLRs*. OVF is all nice, but its only a matter of time before EVF catches up to fighting range. By the looks of it, the latest Olympus (forgot its name) has already got that part covered.

The iconic DSLR shape though, willl live on for much longer - there is somply no way you can put in a big lens and have a decent grip with smaller bodies, as Sujoy pointed out.


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 16, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Tracking a bird may be a problem using the screen or EVF specially low light conditions.


Why low light conditions? One of the many advantages that the EVF has over OVF is the ability to brighten, which is why many photographers switch to live view in low light even though they have OVF.

As for the grip part, I am not convinced that will be as much a constraint as it is made out to be. I would imagine that lens designs and camera ergonomics will update (just as they did to accommodate DSLRs' large batteries) and you may see very different mounting and control structures. Imagine a future where your viewfinder is a pair of goggles that are fed sensor data wirelessly, like a HUD…


----------



## kaz (Mar 16, 2014)

Something like Google glass connected to cameras with wifi  that's very much possible


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2014)

look technology is technology ..there is lot of things under development  ...look at HTC one 2014 cam setup ...one lens for refocussing in the picture ...or look at lycra camera...now android can be used as remote trigger and viewfinder in canon and sony .....

but it does not help is supporting a 4 KG Nikon 500mm f4 ....and without a grip you cant imagine to even balance it properly...the small grip these small cameras are giving which is just unusable 
I fully agree that for everything else except wildlife small cameras MILC is the future


----------



## reddead (Mar 20, 2014)

guys any idea about 600d's market price? its selling for 28k-30k online..
thinking of getting one in couple of months.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 20, 2014)

[MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION]: The glasses thing is very much possible (and awesome to think of), look at the sony QX100 its nothing more than a lens and sensor, everything else is taken care of by your phone. This is an awesome idea considering that we always have our phones and that such a design will reduce the cost and bulk of the camera 
   [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]: I've been using the very small NEX6 for quite some time now, and have seen people use it with huge legacy lenses 600mm types with teleconvertors. Of course it's a very unbalanced option, but then these people tend to hold the mount on the lens and operate the focus from there, the second hand rests on the camera to operate that. So it's a drastic change, but is quite doable 

The only problem with the EVF right now is that it tends to lag when used in low light (specially with magnification switched on) and it's a little noisy (still better than peering into a very dark OVF). But it allows you to see your settings, gives awesome stuff like focus peaking and magnified views and you have all your display on the EVF.


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2014)

Amlan, Ultimate reason for using mobile camera is its compact form and we carry it every where we go. Carrying an extra unit as lens didn't make it any better than a compact camera. And I feel QX series is a failure.

BTB, Now we can tag people??? But the you have tagged someone else, they are not actually the "raja" and the "sujoy".


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2014)

LOL right ...its not me...although I didnt notice that at all 

QX concept is nice nac ...I want to see a smaller unit like that...not soo big that we have now


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 20, 2014)

DSLR vs. mirrorless is like SLR vs. DSLR. It was a little more than 10 years ago that DSLRs were regarded as little more than toys due to the superiority of film – I can still remember film users mocking DSLRs for being so painfully slow. It didn't take very long for film to become obsolete, though, and the same could easily happen to the DSLR. Removing the mirror and the mechanical shutter are both rather obvious (and welcome) solutions, and I have to wonder how long the diaphragm will last.


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

reddead said:


> guys any idea about 600d's market price? its selling for 28k-30k online..
> thinking of getting one in couple of months.


The best price for 600d was little under 28k (kit lens combo) and little under 35k (double lens kit). 
Note: The best price offer may not be available now.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 22, 2014)

how did that tag happen, I'm sure the guys tagged are even more surprised to be tagged here. 
 [MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION], was reading a few days back about the necessity of a mechanical shutter. It's more to do with the limitations of our electronics. As soon as we overcome that we can remove this slow, limited life part from the cam.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

Shutter can be removed...but I like Big clear OVF ...but I havent tried the EVF thing ever...maybe in 1-2 years EVF from high end sony dslr may be put in low end models too


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> how did that tag happen, I'm sure the guys tagged are even more surprised to be tagged here.
> @raja , was reading a few days back about the necessity of a mechanical shutter. It's more to do with the limitations of our electronics. As soon as we overcome that we can remove this slow, limited life part from the cam.


But here, the raja you tagged is not actually  @Raja Manuel. The tagged raja would be thinking WTF I am mentioned here... (no offense)

- - - Updated - - -

But it seems like it's not as simple as tagging in facebook. Have to use  "@" symbol before user id. And We tend to use short form,
@Raja Manuel  becomes Raja,
@izzikio_rage  becomes Amlan,
@sujoyp  becomes  Sujoy,
@srkmish  > Srk (Shah Rukh???),
@pranav0091  > Pranav,
@The Incinerator  > Inci,
@kjuvale  > Kapil,
@toofan  > Vimal,
@marvelousprashant  > Prashant,
@nikku_hot123  > Nikku,

@anmolksharma  > Anmol,
@anirbandd  > Anirban,
@ajayashish  > Ajay,
@abhidev  > Abhi,
@Gen.Libeb  > Gen,
@a_medico  > Medico.

And sometimes it's not working...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

lol   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] you have done a detail analysis on this tagging 

- - - Updated - - -

yey my monopod arrived today...just in a day 

its Benro A29T with a load capacity of 10 KG cost me 3k
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7429/13325160224_059ee3c4b2_z.jpg
DSC_0069 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

Look its small to fit in a backpack
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/13325168434_bb84584b7a_z.jpg
DSC_0070 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

High enough to reach my eye level ...5'4" maybe
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3688/13324957873_9ba4b7be9f_z.jpg
DSC_0071 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats, Sujoy. Is there an attachment missing? Something like leg/spread/stand at the bottom? If not, how it's gonna stand on it's own? Do we have to hold it all the time? BTB, you already have a tripod, right? What's the necessity of this monopod, don't say compact size


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

nac there is nothing missing...we have to hold the monopod all the time ....yes i have a tripod but it cant hold my 3 KG setup ...also with a tripod I cant do birding ....cant open whole tripod everytime I need to shoot...monopod is small and light...can be put in a bag...fit the lens with monopod and you wont have the up down motion vibration which is caused due to heavy lens


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats Sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

thanks pranav


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

Search showing a new online seller, Mulyashop. Some of the cam's prices are few thousands cheaper than ebay, flipkart, amazon, snapdeal.... Anybody have any views, experience about this seller???


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 22, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> how did that tag happen, I'm sure the guys tagged are even more surprised to be tagged here.
> @raja , was reading a few days back about the necessity of a mechanical shutter. It's more to do with the limitations of our electronics. As soon as we overcome that we can remove this slow, limited life part from the cam.


We already have electronic first curtain in DSLRs which does give better results in certain situations. Now we just need to wait for the second curtain to go the way of film


----------



## kaz (Mar 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> fit the lens with monopod and you wont have the up down motion vibration which is caused due to heavy lens



But what about the horizontal oscillation? Will it help for long exposure shots?
Your's one would have cost around 5k right?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2014)

kaz horizontal movement cant be put out...but still I would say none of my pic had any kind of vibration...I am not sure if it will help in long exposure ....our hand wont stay still for soo long...
online I checked the max cost I found is Rs3500 ...soo 3k is good deal


----------



## kaz (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] may be I will try a monopod in some store and will decide between a tripod and monopod....Monopod seems better to carry and tripod looks awkward at public places


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2014)

no kaz its opposite...tripod seems more acceptable...monopod looks awkward  but monopod makes us look much more PRO   ...1st buy a tripod is better...monopod needs a head too...or you can get a monopod with head.


----------



## kaz (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Got it  Thanks


----------



## nac (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you photo geek? Post your geek-o-meter rank here...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10 lol


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2014)

Thinking of buying a bag to carry my Camera and Laptop.... Confused between Lowepro Fastpack 250 and 250AW.... Which one you guys will suggest? And any other option from other brands?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

if you want to take your lappy and DSLR always togather then fastpack 250 looks great ....but in what situation you are going to carry them togather...I cant think of any 

any laptop bag can take a tablet inside which is enough to review the pics or store them


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] True, that's what I am confused for. I thought i will carry my laptop and camera together in one single bag when I travel from hostel to home  But when I just have to go shot then carrying that would be a burden. So now which one? Which one will be better to carry a messenger bag or a sling bag ?

woooow I'm gonna save some money now


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey! I just came across some listings with the photograph I posted here... (No it's not artsy, just a photograph of the charger I use . Good to see that...


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2014)

Where [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I wanna see that too


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

^ It's just a photograph of the charger. 
I have a very poor memory, but even I am surprised... how did I recognize a two year photograph instantly.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2014)

Guys is there a list of TDF photographers @ on flikr with list of their gears ??

Was looking for someone who is using Sony DSLR(T) .


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

^ You're the one and only TDF member I know of owning a DSLT.
Yes, there is a group in flickr.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] get a bag which have easy access just like fastpack one ...I would say get the fastpack 250 itself ....it have nice easy access to take out the dslr+70-300 when required and you can keep towel laptop tablet in the other part when needed 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] thats great memory you have 
 [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] tell us more about DSLT ...it maybe the future very soon


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmmmm thanks  Meanwhile I was browsing this:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQzKoepng5U


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @Rishi  tell us more about DSLT ...it maybe the future very soon


But, I read this (I don't know where/when)... "A58 may be the last DSLT"


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

ooh really ...then sony must be thinking of total mirrorless .....they already have lots of mirrorless in lineup


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 31, 2014)

DSLT , cameras have lesser noise(operating sound). That I can say from my observation between my friend's D5100 , 650D . 
The EVF & Liveview are great stuff , at least good for a total amateur like me.
Easy to use interface , easier than Nikon and Canon. 

The Image stabilization and built-in auto-focus in the camera helps a lot when using cheap lenses , like Tamron 70-300mm Di LD. ( The A-F is way too noisy though in the Tamron lens.)

Haven't tried to record any videos yet , so can't say much about it. But I have read that Alpha a58 has excellent video capabilities.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> ooh really ...then sony must be thinking of total mirrorless .....they already have lots of mirrorless in lineup



the NEX series , right ?? But still the mirrorless cameras have a lot to cope up with when giving challenge to DSLR , right ??

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> But, I read this (I don't know where/when)... "A58 may be the last DSLT"


I Hope Nooooo........

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> ^ You're the one and only TDF member I know of owning a DSLT.
> Yes, there is a group in flickr.


Man , I feel so isolated.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

yes rishi the nex range ...now they even have a full frame mirrorless in there range...soo Sony is planning ahead with that


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 31, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yes rishi the nex range ...now they even have a full frame mirrorless in there range...soo Sony is planning ahead with that


Yeah they do have a model with full frame sensor and probably one of the fastest auto-focus systems in compact cameras , but still why would they want to withdraw their hands off from the DSL(T) System ??
Is the Mirror less technology going to render the DSLR obsolete in near future ??


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

Here it is... Just APS-C
(SR5) There will be no more APS-C SLT cameras anymore. | sonyalpharumors

- - - Updated - - -

Anybody watching on going T20 series??? My dad said, he saw Canon ad and said my camera looks very big in TV  What??? Ad for a 4 year old, low end compact, discontinued model SX130!!! Probably he thought that Canon makes only this model  It should be an ad for one of the latest model. If you guys have seen that ad, please gimme a link. I couldn't find it, all I could find was the old one with Anushka Sharma for powershot model "makes us click" ad.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

in T20 canon are showing ad of 100D mostly I think...there ad are soo beautifully made that I tend to neglect the main product itself 
  [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] ...mirrorless is the future...DSLR shape + mirrorless for me ....and a pocket mirrorless with APSC sensor+3x zoom as secondry shadi party holiday camera 

- - - Updated - - -

Non-AI is the oldest one and it can not be used directly to modern DSLR ...it had to be converted to AI to be usable
AI  - normal manual lenses ...will not confirm AF or meter with any modern DSLR
AIS - It gives AF confirmation when you rotate the AF ring and it will meter ...I think spot metering woks with them
AF - it will autofocus with all DSLR above D80, D90, D7000, D200,D300 etc
AF-D - It have a distance technology which helped flash compensation or you can say that DSLR could calculate how far away you are from the subject and will use flash acordingly (I think this is correct...have to recheck) 
AF-S  - its the modern lenses which have ultrasonic motor inside ....the cheaper ones or budget ones have a smaller motor soo they focus slow but from Nikon 70-300 VR onwards all lenses have ultrasonic motors


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 31, 2014)

If you are looking at specs of TV or a phone the screen resolution is mentioned x pixels by y pixels (like 1920x1080). But camera screen resolution is always writing in dots. Why is that?


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

^ No idea... 
May be we know the reason, just that it didn't strike our mind.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

here is the solution 

*tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/dots-v-pixels.png

A quick PSA on "dots" versus "pixels" in LCDs | TechCrunch


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw the ad... Had to see most of the match to see that ad.  Its an ad for 1200D


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2014)

ooh its 1200D  ...good that you found out


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 1, 2014)

there are quite a few cameras coming out these days, even in the mirrorless range from sony (BTW sony decided to kill the NEX name since it was gettign too popular... marketing geniuses I tell you ) 

Just used a friend's 50D on the weekend, what an amazing camera, brilliant low light performance, even at 6400 ISO you'll need to search for noise in the dark areas of the picture. Very fast, focuses even before you've finished composing the shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2014)

Look [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] one more semi-pro lover in the line  

I told you D90,D7000, D300,50D,60D,7D these maybe old but not old enough to get beaten by D3xxx,D5xxx or 1xxxD , 6xxD 

I was telling nac that once use a semipro and you will notice the difference


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 1, 2014)

oh damn, I wrote 50D instead of 5D ... used a friend's 5D this weekend


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2014)

Oops 5d... Mk1 mk2 or mk3... Which one...full frame is on next level


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 1, 2014)

Mark 3.... Made my apsc feel like a p&s by comparison


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

yaah 5DMKIII is too good ...but its equally costly ...around 2 lakh body only...then the full frame lenses are also costly ...you need to have 3 lakh in your pocket to tame the beast


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm thinking to upgrade to a better body from my 1000D. Tied up between 70D and 7D. Apart from the better magnesium alloy body, the 7D is almost equal in all other specs. Even the proc and sensor are better in 70D.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2014)

And the 70D also comes with the new STM 18-55. I tried it out. Its excellent. 

But monies.


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

^ If you want better 7D, wait a little. Most likely Canon will announce MK II in this year


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

Nac 7Dmk2 will definitely cost around 90k body only ....its for wildlife professionals who dont need full frame 
 [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] if you want to get new then get 70D else 7D used costing 50k is good deal .....but I really feel 7D was targeted for birding and wildlife...it dont have good ISO but awesome focussing and burst speed


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] and [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] the current price of the 7D is 85k. MkII will be above 1.25L. For sure. 

Anyway.. Its not going to happen anytime soon, I think.


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

^ Yeah, that's what I am thinking. MK II will cost as much as an entry level FF. If MK II comes with some new tech, nothing to surprise if they price it even above the FF.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

there low end FF is 6D which is good in itself ...but is targetted to more of portrait and fashion photographers ....soo if 7Dmk2 is priced equal to that then it may cost as much as 6D ...both have different purposes and targetted at different market


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2014)

How does the canon naming system work. 5d is better then the 6d and 7d is not a full frame? Amd what are the mk1,2,3? Versions of the model?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

LOL amlan good question

5D is maybe 5-6 yrs old FF DSLR then comes 5DMK2 and last year 5Dmk3...these are mid level FF DSLR
6D is basic FF dslr..you can say entry level FF DSLR
7D is the top end APSC sensor DSLR and its almost 6 years old and to be upgraded to 7Dmk2
1DMK4 is the highest FF DSLR in canon range


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

^ 7D is more like ASP-C version of 1Dx. So they have reason to price as high as 6D or even more.

- - - Updated - - -

Sujoy,
1D MK IV is APS H model. It's 1Dx, the high end model in Canon FF line up.
5D is the first FF targeting consumers (I mean people like enthusiast, amateur, like us ) it's about 8.5yrs old.
7D is 4.5yrs old.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

humm soo you checked all the release dates  I was just gussing

but 1DMK4 is still the top end DSLR 
1Dx is the top end FF..right?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but 1DMK4 is still the top end DSLR
> 1Dx is the top end FF..right?



Errr.. Meaning? An FF is a DSLR.


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

Sujoy, I know the age of the cameras you mentioned are way off... I wanted to be little accurate, so YES, I checked 
They announced a version called 1Dc just 6 months after 1Dx. But I don't what's the difference between the two cameras other than the name.  May be they just named new and upgraded the firmware fixing some bugs 

Anirban, FF means Full Frame.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 2, 2014)

1Dx and Nikon D4s are for people who want speed. Like sports photographers or other professionals. These will perform well at any ISO and have very fast focus and burst rate

5D mark3 and d800 is for someone who is going from APSC to full frame. They will offer the IQ of full frame but not the speed of 1DX. 5D has also got great video features.  

6D is entry level full frame camera.

All of them are pretty good. And will outperform each othet depending on the situation. If you are shooting in a studio or controlled lightning the D800 will be better than D4 or 1Dx. However for sports the 1Dx or even the 7d will perform better than D800

Similarly for videographers the 5D mark 3 is the best. These are meant for different purposes. 

Then there is hasselblad with their 200MP cameras.  They are good for product photos. But it doesn't mean they are better in everything.  At higher ISO it would probably lose to something like D7100 or 70D.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2014)

wow, never knew this stuff. But considering these prices, the bulk and the lens prices I can understand why ameteurs would find the sony A7 (1lakh) and A7r (1.3 lakh) appealing. BTW sony is now also planning to make a medium format camera, thus stepping on hasselblads feet


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

for us a used FF DSLR is the max I can think ....a used 5Dmk2 cost around 80k and its awesome for sports ....a D700 cost around 60k and its very good in low light ...I had this thing in my mind when I bought by D7000 but then FF lenses are very costly


----------



## kaz (Apr 2, 2014)

Rumors: Nikon will take away raw support from future cheap DSLRs, like D3XXX D5XXX D7XXX DXXX


D5200 available @33k on Amazon (anyone interested should grab one now)....There is some crazy new seller Pay Less who has got cheapest deals over all products


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

That rumor is definitely april fool joke


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 2, 2014)

Even high end PnS have RAW support there days. RAW is not a feature. The camera is just providing the unprocessed sensor output. Also D5xxx and 7xxx are used by many professionals too. Nikon sure knows that.  So it is a fake rumour


----------



## kaz (Apr 2, 2014)

haaaaha true [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEktI8KDYtw


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

which prime lens is good for Nikon D3100?
35mm or 50mm 1.8G


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 2, 2014)

Both are good. Depends on what will you be using it for


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2014)

zangetsu check both focal length on your kit lens which ever suits you more get that


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 3, 2014)

Is it possible to have multiple objects in focus on a single picture ??? I mean focus on three - four or more objects located differently , in the frame and keep everything else out of focus?

And what is these 9 focus points ? 15 focus points ? 49 focus points ??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 3, 2014)

Unless they are all at the same distance you can't focus all at once and blur out the rest.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] It can be done...but you have to play with DOF and apertures...there is a aperture calculator on net...search it and see how much deapth of field you need to keep those subjects in focus


----------



## nac (Apr 3, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Is it possible to have multiple objects in focus on a single picture ??? I mean focus on three - four or more objects located differently , in the frame and keep everything else out of focus?
> And what is these 9 focus points ? 15 focus points ? 49 focus points ??


That depends... If your four subjects spread from 10ft to 100ft, it's more likely or impossible to keep those subjects in focus and blur the frame where you have no subject. But you can do it in PP.
The focus points are dot/square/cross you see in VF or LCD. You can pick the one you want to focus and click.

*cdn.digital-photo-secrets.com/images/nikon-focus-points.jpg 

*www.becoming-mom.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/focus2.jpg

*imgsv.imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d5100/img/features04/img_06.png


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2014)

Guys try this to better understand Online Depth of Field Calculator

It shows for D7000 at 50mm focal length and f11 and subject 10 feet  I will get 5.8 feet DOF and 2.1 feet in front and  3.7 feet back ..thats within that 5.8 feet I can get all in focus 
shoot at f16 and you get a DOF of 9 feet


----------



## kaz (Apr 3, 2014)

No D5200 there...site has not been updated for long


----------



## nac (Apr 3, 2014)

^ When I first heard about DOF, I came across this site and learned some. Since I started using CHDK, I am using it in-camera.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> zangetsu check both focal length on your kit lens which ever suits you more get that



I m thinking of Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50mm F/1.8G Lens


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2014)

sure ...look 85mm is the most used portrait lens for professional photographers ...and 50mm give that 85mm field of view on D3100 ...

but if you plan even to take 3 friends togather then you may need a 35mm for its wider field of view


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess , I will have to do a lot of reading about DOF , now. That'll help me utilize the 15point focus system that my DSLT has.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW , on a side note. I was wondering whether it'll be wise to spend some money on a class 10 memory card ?? I have a 4GB Class 4 card , that I received in the bundle.
I run out of memory if , when using RAW photo mode. Each pic is like 20-25Mb.

Will it give any significant difference in speed with a better class memory card , when clicking pics ??


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2014)

yes rishi...get a class 10 card...if you cant afford sandisk extreme then at least get sandisk ultra  ....I was using ultra on D3100 and extreme on D7000 ....it really helps saving files quickly


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2014)

Sony SDHC 32 GB Class 10 94MB/s Memory Card (SF-32UX) + 5 Years Warranty + Bill | eBay Mobile

This is a good 32 GB SDHC confirming UHS1 standard with amazing performance ,lesser capacity in the same series is also available.Im using this as my primary SDHC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> sure ...look 85mm is the most used portrait lens for professional photographers ...and 50mm give that 85mm field of view on D3100 ...
> 
> but if you plan even to take 3 friends togather then you may need a 35mm for its wider field of view



can't buy both now...btw which prime lens u use?
and 35mm 1.8G vs 50mm 1.8G both are same in sharpness & picture quality?


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Sony SDHC 32 GB Class 10 94MB/s Memory Card (SF-32UX) + 5 Years Warranty + Bill | eBay Mobile
> 
> This is a good 32 GB SDHC confirming UHS1 standard with amazing performance ,lesser capacity in the same series is also available.Im using this as my primary SDHC.



A little expensive but planning to buy 8GB/16GB version of this.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 4, 2014)

50mm 1.8G is an excellent lens for its price btw.


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2014)

Yesterday, I got an opportunity to try D40.  I was glad when I was given D40 to take photographs. D40 with 18-55 Non VR lens + Vivitar external flash mounted on it. It was actually a photographers. He was shooting in M mode. He gave it to a person, and the person was trying to shoot. But flash wasn't firing.  He tried... Finally, he clicked. He saw me standing there, and gave it to me to use it. 
But when I viewed through VF, finder isn't clear. Couldn't view things clearly. Thought of adjusting diopter. But don't want to screw up the photographer's settings. So put the strap around my neck and started using my camera. Later I had some time to fiddle with the menu and settings. ISO settings were deep in the menu.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2014)

Now you know why Im such a fan of hard buttons for ISO DOF and WB present even on entry level Canon DSLRs!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2014)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] ...both have different purpose...but 50mm is slightly better
  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] D40 have similar pentamirror viewfinder which all D3xxx,D5xxx,1xxxD ,6xxD have soo it will be like that only mostly ....pentaprism have much better and bigger viewfinder in D90, D7000 range of DSLR .
yaah ISO is in the menu of even D3100 ...hard buttons are definitely useful ....thats why I said touch screen is useless ....a photographer should not look into the screen to change settings.

BTW I got my monopod head for my benro monopod ...the Manfrotto 234RC ...its awesome and very strongly built ...now I can carry a lens upto 4KG on my combo as my head can also hold 10 KG 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5535/13619642434_e420e38f0d_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5222/13619643644_28325e9ef5_z.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> can't buy both now...btw which prime lens u use?
> and 35mm 1.8G vs 50mm 1.8G both are same in sharpness & picture quality?



dont know about Nikon lenses, but the Canon 50mm 1.8F is a true portraiture lens. Rivals the L lenses in sharpness and color accuracy. 

anything under 50mm is not ideal for portraits, IMO. it distorts features.

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Now you know why Im such a fan of hard buttons for ISO DOF and WB present even on entry level Canon DSLRs!



same here. that was my primary cause of going for Canon when i started out.


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2014)

D40 has more buttons and knobs than my SX130, yet it doesn't have easy access to ISO.  I heard it before, now I experienced it. What the four arrow keys are doing? 
Sujoy, I think it's not maintained properly. So the reason for unclear VF, not because of pentamirror. I have seen scene through VF of D3100/D5100 in reliance digital, they were good.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2014)

naah they are just usable...not at all good...Now I cant go back to pentamirror VF ...they look soo dark and grainy

Nac I can assign ISO on the Fn button given in D3100 to change ISO on the go  I have exposure , metering and video record button already and ISO can be assign to extra fn button ...thats all we need mostly..I think I only miss AF button
yaah regarding D5200 and D5300 they removed all the button and recreated UI


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yaah regarding D5200 and D5300 they removed all the button and recreated UI


  What would happen if Nikon puts physical controls in D5xxx or D3xxx? Infringement of patents


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm..so I won't miss anything of 35mm if I go with 50mm
coz I heard that 35mm is best for indoors and 50mm for outdoor
50mm has better bokeh effect

so its 50:50 dilemma for me


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 4, 2014)

As sujoy said you will miss 2 of your 3 friends while shooting with 50mm


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys , is there any emulators available for Cameras ?? Like Nikon's emulator , Canon's emulator ?? So if someone wants to buy a camera they can at least have an idea , whose interface is easier .


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2014)

^ There is... But not for every model by model. Just to understand how exposure triangle works.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 4, 2014)

Canon and Sony are easier than nikon. Nikon menu system is confusing. Also the live view aperture bug in nikon is annoying


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2014)

yaah prashant is right....Nikon's UI is poor ...and canon and sony have much better UI


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2014)

Canon has listed some new cameras. G1X MII priced too much @ 59k (doesn't look like it's available). Much higher than MK 1 and MK 2's US price. SX700 is above 20k (they didn't launch SX270/280 last year), I remember SX260 was too price like this and within few months price dropped. Now SX model comes with full auto only model, SX600. Stripped manual controls, sports narrower aperture (I have only seen this small aperture before in rugged models). IXUS 255 successor 265 sucks in paper. It doesn't look like they will be launching S120 in India. S110 is almost out of stock, only we're left with cheaper, low quality one S200. Else, we have to look up little bulkier model from G series.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally, Nikon offers manual controls in their travel zoom S9700 but with narrow aperture. 

- - - Updated - - -

Fujifilm has increase price for some of the cameras. But I don't think we see the reflection in street price. Did you guys notice any price hike? The only price hike noticed was for HS28 and HS35 (both are the very same HS25 and HS30) but @ higher price. And that was long ago...


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 5, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ There is... But not for every model by model. Just to understand how exposure triangle works.



I dont think he was asking for camerasim.

Are UI's available ?


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I dont think he was asking for camerasim.


I thought he meant, something like "camerasim".


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 5, 2014)

Need some advice. About to make a purchase.

Sigma 18-250 DC OS Macro HSM or Tamron 70-300 VC (The one that [MENTION=5739]Incinerator[/MENTION] has)
I am looking for a walkaround lens, but wouldnt mind loosing the wide end for significantly improved telephoto. Has anyone here researched on this bit ?

Cant find a comparison or image curves anywhere for the Tamron.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2014)

[MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] its always proven fact that a zoom lens like 18-250 will can not be compared to a 70-300 kind of lens...more the range of zoom more elements is needed inside the lens and IQ level drops ...its always better to get 70-300 for IQ and 18-250 only for superzoom convenience


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 8, 2014)

Just got the delivery of my Nikon wired trigger for long exposure shots...its a chineese copy actually cost just 300rs  Nikon original one cost almost 1200  ...now it will be useful for taking star trails ...it have a button lock which will keep the button pressed in bulb mode ...awesome...will do a 30mins trail today night 

*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/Mzg0WDM4NA==/$T2eC16FHJHwE9n8igtEnBQlgoPbCFw~~60_12.JPG


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Just got the delivery of my Nikon wired trigger for long exposure shots...its a chineese copy actually cost just 300rs  Nikon original one cost almost 1200  ...now it will be useful for taking star trails ...it have a button lock which will keep the button pressed in bulb mode ...awesome...will do a 30mins trail today night
> 
> *i.ebayimg.com/00/s/Mzg0WDM4NA==/$T2eC16FHJHwE9n8igtEnBQlgoPbCFw~~60_12.JPG



I thought you said its not a good season for long exposures....... 
burn marks on sensors due to heat.


----------



## nac (Apr 9, 2014)

^ He again reconfirmed with one his fellow photographer friend and he posted his quotes as well...  It seems you didn't read that post.

Congrats Sujoy.  Wireless flash triggers just the flash, it can't do this? There shouldn't be a big science behind triggering both shutter and flash with just one device.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

Nac if I want to get an exposure of 30sec + then i have to keep the wireless trigger button pressed for that much time and I have to sit/stand nearby for RF range ...this wired trigger have that option to lock the button pushed soo just press the button and lock and I can go for dinner  and come back after 15 mins to get a 15 min long exposure 

also my guru uses this wired trigger with monopod as per his convinience ...he says using this trigger now he dont have to put one hand on the camera ...he puts one hand under lens and other to hold the monopod along with trigger...

- - - Updated - - -

lol funny thing is as soon as I ran back home to get some nice golden hour shot with new trigger ...it started raining ...god knows from where clouds came in this hot summer and spoiled my plan


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2014)

My cousin is planning to buy a P&S cam. Budget is under 9K. I suggested him Canon IXUS 510 HS. So, what your thought GURUS.


----------



## nac (Apr 9, 2014)

IXUS 500 and 510 are more than two years old. It seems like they are failure, so the reason for huge price drop and on top of that, huge discounts. Yet it's not disappearing from the market. Specs are good, and IQ is impressive but the things like micro SD, poor touch, wifi and esp. battery life are things one should know before considering those two cameras. Would I suggest one to get that camera? I think I would if you really liked it and asked at least one year ago. 

IXUS 255 is a nice one. And S6500 from Nikon is also a decent one.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2014)

Got myself a gimbal head, Opteka GH1 Pro Heavy Duty Gimbal Head with Quick Release (Supports up to 30lbs)

Superb one, has that Arca Swiss kind of release  Will try and pick up Gitzo second hand legs or something similar, gearing up for the Big purchase the Tamron 150-600mm . Have already contacted Tamron India,available on order only!!!!!!!!


----------



## nac (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats... That's a big buy.
The link you gave says $ 241, opteka says it's $ 150, what's the price for the one you got? or its a Gift?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2014)

Rs 14K+. Not a gift ,I hope somebody gifts me some carbon fiber Gitzo legs!!

- - - Updated - - -

35$ shipping and then thers customs.Will come to 14+ anyday.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

A support system worth 14k+25k can be used for even a Canon 500mm prime lens  planning for future


----------



## nac (Apr 9, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> I hope somebody gifts me some carbon fiber Gitzo legs!!


 like me hoping someone would drop me a DSLR with 50mm prime at my door steps. I had been dreaming about it for 2yrs, but it seems like Santa was busy on the other side of the world.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

I want a nikon 300 f4+TC  hopping that somebody sell it to me at a cheap price...I will sell my sigma 150-500 the next day at 30k


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2014)

For the L Im waiting for my National Geopgraphic uncle to come down from Paris,they keep upgrading gears ,now he has a 5DMK3 as secondary and primary is 1DX. It is from this very person I want to buy the Gitzo and L at second hand prices.He uses Arca Swiss gimbal but even second is unaffordable .He is scheduled in may/june for a shoot in India at Konarak and the Tribals of Orissa. Fingers Crossed!

- - - Updated - - -

I'll put the snaps of the gimbal as soon as I receive it.  

The only problem is by may/june I wouldnt be able to save up for the L series thats a given.I have to be happy with the legs if he sells them at discounted " family" price .


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

good luck inci ...if u get that combo then you will never ever have to upgrade a head and tripod legs ...even if you get the biggest of lenses and DSLR


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 9, 2014)

One of my panorama shot got featured here 

*blog.flickr.net/en/2014/04/09/twittertuesday-panorama/

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8498/8325633476_0db0e968aa.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2014)

nac said:


> IXUS 500 and 510 are more than two years old. It seems like they are failure, so the reason for huge price drop and on top of that, huge discounts. Yet it's not disappearing from the market. Specs are good, and IQ is impressive but the things like micro SD, poor touch, wifi and esp. battery life are things one should know before considering those two cameras. Would I suggest one to get that camera? I think I would if you really liked it and asked at least one year ago.
> 
> IXUS 255 is a nice one. And S6500 from Nikon is also a decent one.


So, you suggesting IXUS 255?


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2014)

[MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] awesome bro!!!! 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] even the wireless remote(infrared one) can be used that way right? comes @600-700 INR and there's option for Chinese too


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 9, 2014)

prashant, that's amazing 
sujoy, does the remote have an intervoltmeter so that you can take timelapse shots or star trails ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] yaah infrared one can also be used but it dont have the lock machanism ....you will have to keep it pressed manually...but then I have RF one for that...I wanted something which can lock the button for long exposure

@amlan ...no bro its a simple one just 300rs...it dont have any kind of timer


----------



## nac (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats  Prashant.

Yes, Tenida. IXUS 255 the one.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] I hv read once that infrared one can be used to open shutter by pressing the button n close it by pressing again in bulb mode....not sure though....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION], yup I read the same thing, but I guess that depends more on the camera settings rather than the trigger. Not very sure though, have never used an RF trigger


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

camera settings???  in bulb mode you will have to keep the button pressed till you want to keep open the shuter ...just move your finger from the button and its over...wired triggers are very popular for long exposure purposes

- - - Updated - - -

all 3 of my photobooks arrived from zoomin.com ..print is superb ...cost me almost 1200 ...satisfied to see the photo printed ...Total 100 pics in 60 pages

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7428/13755962074_693471882d_z.jpg
photobook 1 - Birds and Animals
Photobook 2 - Mislenious and Flowers
Photobook 3 - Landscapes and Macro

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3767/13755961404_22ec321bc5.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2885/13755597073_907ab3f5a5.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool... Those three photographs (filling the entire page) looks like photographs published in a magazine


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 10, 2014)

zoomin also lets you print 25 photos for free (4x6) if you use their android app. You will only have to pay delivery charges (Rs 50) Quality is very good


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] and [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] I was about to waste money in local studios... Meanwhile Sony's new full frame mirrorless gets announced the A7s supports 4K recording 

*photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Sony-A7s.jpg
Looks sexy being a full frame


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

wow soo sleek and its full frame  
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] I went to local shops but they are charging lot more then zoomin...and zoomin lets you customize it according to your idea and choice


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2014)

Oooo....And I never knew about zoomin 

- - - Updated - - -

btw how safe is it? I mean they might misuse our pics too...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

the pics are taken from our own uploads from like facebook, picasa album or flickr...its not uploaded on there site...just shared there like we do here


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 10, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Need some advice. About to make a purchase.
> 
> Sigma 18-250 DC OS Macro HSM or Tamron 70-300 VC (The one that [MENTION=5739]Incinerator[/MENTION] has)
> I am looking for a walkaround lens, but wouldnt mind loosing the wide end for significantly improved telephoto. Has anyone here researched on this bit ?
> ...





sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] its always proven fact that a zoom lens like 18-250 will can not be compared to a 70-300 kind of lens...more the range of zoom more elements is needed inside the lens and IQ level drops ...its always better to get 70-300 for IQ and 18-250 only for superzoom convenience




After more research, it looks to me that the Sigma is indeed the better lens overall for my needs. The Tamron doesnt seem to offer enough to disregard the low end extension of the Sigma 18-250 after rolling around a lot in the DXO mark site (I still dont trust their rating all that much though. Too much objectivity to numbers. A weighted average of a bunch of objective numbers is not always objective - because the weight is different for different people. So I just take the individual measurements instead of the overall score, a lot can be made up for by the person using the lens :> ) Seems the sharpness in the 70-135 mm range (also the Sigma's weaker region) is the only thing I will really miss. Just compared my own 18-55 vs the 50mm to confirm that I can live with the sharpness levels.
Final call to be made over the weekend, after fiddling with a friend's Canon 55-250 to see if there are things that I have missed. Hopefully wont need another lens in some time. Bloody lenses are damn expensive  


Hope this info helps some guy in making the call somewhere on the internet 
*www.dpreview.com/reviews/lens-comp...eraId2=canon_eos7d&version2=0&fl2=200&av2=5.6

Canon 18-200 for reference
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/13761584255_3b9c77602f.jpg


Tamron 70-300 vs the Canon 18-200
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7104/13761600873_89cfbb07ee.jpg


Sigma 18-250 vs the Tamron 70-300
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3693/13761778675_3067ee75f0.jpg


Key/Scale of the measure of perceptual sharpness. As measured on a 700D.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7246/13761713635_0e78c56a78.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I still dont trust their rating all that much though



When I checked Ajayashish's flickr page, I was really surprised to see the quality of images taken with 55-250/1000D combo. The photographs with 55-250 were so good. In fact, now I have better opinion about his camera ex-camera 1000D and 55-250 lens combo than before.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2014)

nac none of the dslr are bad..its only inexperienced users


----------



## kaz (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally got my Lowepro DSLR Video 250 AW Bag today, had ordered it on Sunday and was there at the local courier here since Wednesday evening. Wentto their office today and saw that they are having lots of undelivered couriers, they gave excuse that their workers are on leave and asked people to leave by giving their courier no. and contact no. I asked them to search and give it to me now and also gave a speech. They took 30mins to find it and took 5rs. extra for CHAI, again I gave a speech and left 

They bag is great and first of all I put my laptop to see it fits or not. The laptop compartment is taller than my expectation but my laptop gets fully packed in there and hardly there is any room even for a newspaper, a little more width would have been great(I know my laptop is very thick  )
The camera compartment is very solid, really solid which will survive drops also. The AW(All Weather) cover is good enough for what it's supposed to be but probably will not help with the rain running through my shoulders, but I can carry it over my head which will work as an umbrella too  . There is a pocket for holding tripod leg which is hidden under the water bottle packet.
Weight is evenly distributed and my bulky laptop and tiny DSLR gears don't feel heavy at all.

It convenient for quickly taking out the camera but I can't take out the additional lens without opening that security strap and pulling the chains to the extreme opposite side.

Overall a well made bag for carrying DSLR and Laptop together.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> Finally got my Lowepro DSLR Video 250 AW Bag today, had ordered it on Sunday and was there at the local courier here since Wednesday evening. Wentto their office today and saw that they are having lots of undelivered couriers, they gave excuse that their workers are on leave and asked people to leave by giving their courier no. and contact no. I asked them to search and give it to me now and also gave a speech. They took 30mins to find it and took 5rs. extra for CHAI, again I gave a speech and left
> 
> They bag is great and first of all I put my laptop to see it fits or not. The laptop compartment is taller than my expectation but my laptop gets fully packed in there and hardly there is any room even for a newspaper, a little more width would have been great(I know my laptop is very thick  )
> The camera compartment is very solid, really solid which will survive drops also. The AW(All Weather) cover is good enough for what it's supposed to be but probably will not help with the rain running through my shoulders, but I can carry it over my head which will work as an umbrella too  . There is a pocket for holding tripod leg which is hidden under the water bottle packet.
> ...



Pics, bro, Pics (with the DSLR inside it)


----------



## kaz (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok...soon


----------



## nac (Apr 12, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> nac none of the dslr are bad..its only inexperienced users


I mean, we have an opinion about low end entry level camera, yesteryear technology and all... And 55-250 is a poor man's 70-200... (no offense guys). I was just making a point that 55-250 is a good one. 

- - - Updated - - -

Congrats, Kaz.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2014)

He he he dont tell me nac ...I used my Nikon 55-200 for all puposes just like a 70-200 ...I used it for shows, birding, macro and what not...I know what you want to say 

Congrats kaz ...but as pranav said we want pics ....1 with DSLR inside and one you taking out the dslr with bag on your back   I too want a bag like that


----------



## kaz (Apr 12, 2014)

ok I will try the 2nd one too..just in 2-3 days


----------



## nac (Apr 17, 2014)

Guys, don't fall for the camera coupon running right now on ebay.in. That coupon seems to be applicable to only one seller and that seller's rating is so poor. That coupon sure will attract people,  I see there are some buyers who have already placed orders. The seller even sells the ones you won't even find anywhere else which are old and discontinued like Olympus XZ1 for 12k (this suggests, "too good to be true").

I don't know why the xxxx ebay do this. It's like they are helping to rob people.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UeSW4kq-Kfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a good upgrade.
1" Sensor, 30-250mm constant f/2 aperture. Price seemed little steep at first, but RX10 costs close to this one. And there is no similar camera to compete.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2014)

nac which camera you are talking about???


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> nac which camera you are talking about???



Lytro. Its so radical that it is based off one man's PHD thesis :>


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 24, 2014)

Finally got the Gimbal head and the Silk legs 

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/10253213_10152779613034829_696878743_n_zps970efe02.jpg

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/10253227_10152779612984829_167525686_n_zps045645d6.jpg



*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/10155248_10152776430529829_3630977859808251550_n_zps4d3bbcb1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2014)

awesome


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Finally got the Gimbal head and the Silk legs
> 
> *i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/10253213_10152779613034829_696878743_n_zps970efe02.jpg[/IG][/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 28, 2014)

That is an awesome setup....


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome setup, but is it really needed ? I mean what differentiates these really expensive ones from the lesser priced ones ? I dont even see this current setup being useful for all the wrong angles that you need for macros. As for telephotos and others, the greatest need is a stable platform which most tripods provide. 
Quick release latches are also standard. Weight bearing may be an issue, but a lot of cheaper options available. In any case I dont see hooks for weight in this model.

I suppose these cost well over 15k ? I am curious as to what makes these a good buy ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] he wants a one time expenditure solution ...after getting this gimball head he wont have to spend even if he gets a 4 lakh lens ...this setup will be enough


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2014)

You can change angles very fast, almost anything that does not require a height change can be done instantly. 

Good for video too, plus the ability to make the fine adjustments needed when shooting with telephoto lenses, yet maintain the blur free image due to the tripod


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 29, 2014)

@ Pranav ,everything has been mentioned by other far more seasoned photographers here. Yes I wanted a one time investment that would take care off everything. This set up all together is less than Rs 30,000 along with Shipping, Customs and Taxes etc etc. Now this set up can rival set up costing thrice as much ,,,eg Gitzo Carbon fiber legs and Arca Swiss Gimball Heads. But then ofcourse the Rs 60K Gitzos are way lighter and tougher and Arca Swiss far more nimble. But then for a guy like me , I cant justify the price difference for the good s they will offer since I cant afford, but then for people who can afford, having used one (borrowed) , I would say why not!!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 29, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> @ Pranav ,everything has been mentioned by other far more seasoned photographers here. Yes I wanted a one time investment that would take care off everything. This set up all together is less than Rs 30,000 along with Shipping, Customs and Taxes etc etc. Now this set up can rival set up costing thrice as much ,,,eg Gitzo Carbon fiber legs and Arca Swiss Gimball Heads. But then ofcourse the Rs 60K Gitzos are way lighter and tougher and Arca Swiss far more nimble. But then for a guy like me , I cant justify the price difference for the good s they will offer since *I cant afford*, but then for people who can afford, having used one (borrowed) , I would say why not!!!



Ha, you make me feel bad man 

Ofcourse not questioning your choice, rather trying to see why/how it'd help. Guess, I still dont need anything close to this setup. If there are two things I am looking at the moment, thats macro lens and a long range lens (300mm or more). I dropped/postponed the plans to purchase the Sigma 18-250 in favour of just saving cash atm.

That being said, congratualtions. How much does that lens you are after cost (Tamron telephotowala) ? 
Need to check some reviews.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 29, 2014)

Tamron is around Rs 80K and have to pre order ,Tamron India tells its sold out worldwide!!! I can get the 400mm F5.6L in grey for less than Rs 80K. Canon India warranty comes for Rs 92K!. Im really crossed atm between quality = L   vs   Versatility = Tamron !


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 29, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Tamron is around Rs 80K and have to pre order ,Tamron India tells its sold out worldwide!!! I can get the *400mm F5.6L* in grey for less than Rs 80K. Canon India warranty comes for Rs 92K!. Im really crossed atm between *quality = L *  vs   Versatility = Tamron !



*camahoy.com/2014/01/13/finally-tamron-150-600-vs-canon-400-f5-6l/ 

One off image, but still.

Only question now left - Focus speed/accuracy better for the L apparently (500L though)
*www.slrlounge.com/new-tamron-150-600mm-wildlife-photographers-dream-lens

Weatherproofing is good to have on the L but not without an equivalent body ofcourse.

Tamron is the better all-round lens I'd guess, in this comparison.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2014)

comparing a prime with a third party zoom will be foolishness that too with an L lens  

I am not saying Tamron is bad but when I see results of Prime lenses like Nikon 300f4 I feel that Zoom is just a compromise and these consumer zooms can not produce what these low end Primes can...
I almost cry everytime I go for shoot ....My Sigma zoom needs f8 for sharp shots...f8 pulls down shutter speed considerably ...SS fells to 1/125 almost ...then to increase SS to 1/320+ I have to increase the ISO to 1600 and ultimately pic become lot grainy   ....Nikon 300f4+TC at f5.6 is much much better


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 30, 2014)

^ For once the Tamron is in [striking distance of/better/comparable] to the 400L thats Incinerator's other option. And the fact that its a zoom is only a bonus when you consider it matching the L lens in IQ. 

I am not sure how bad the focus problem is (the second link I gave above) but its surely not IQ that the Tamron here has to worry about, thats including the L lenses within that price range I guess.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2014)

whatever you say pranav but what you see from Tamron 150-600 sample pics are from professionals...and I can show you better then those with prime by first time users  

Its fine if you guys dont want to learn from my experience...sometimes its good to learn from your own mistakes


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2014)

But the Tamron has striking Contrast,thats making the image look so damn good. And yes F8 does pull down the shutter speed and only way out is increasing the ISO and above 3200 it brings in noise. To get around the noise issue have to get a better body,so both of Pranav and Sujoy again confused me to death and for good! Thank you guys.  Im really waiting what revolution does the 7DMK2 brings to the table and then at what price. Rumors are ,the sensor is gonna be incredible. But even if it is after the lens I have to waith agood 1 year atleast to get that body.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2014)

Inci it will be good to use this type of lenses with full frame coz it have too good ISO ... Getting a Canon 5DMKII + tammy 150-600 will be a much better idea

and  a 600mm is just nothing when shooting small birds size of sparrow ....rather need more sharpness and contrast to crop the pic smaller and retain the quality


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Inci it will be good to use this type of lenses with full frame coz it have too good ISO ... Getting a Canon 5DMKII + tammy 150-600 will be a much better idea
> 
> and  a 600mm is just nothing when shooting small birds size of sparrow ....rather need *more sharpness and contrast* to crop the pic smaller and retain the quality



Thats the point precisely. The Tamron here has the 400L beaten in terms of contrast and loses the sharpness contest about half of the times apparently :>

So if you take 10 bird pics you'll have 10 good keepers from the 400L but like 5 from the Tamron, but those 5 will be better than any of the  10 from the earlier set. First world problems indeed


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2014)

I would love to see the pics taken with Tammy 150-600 by someone I know ...lets see


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2014)

Ill pik up the Lens now ,but a full frame will take some time,atleast a year.I tried a 5DMK3 but its so damn heavy and ofcourse expensive,maybe a pre owned or a 6D next year. Bless me.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2014)

hey guys anybody tried the sony defocussing addon for xperia mobiles

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7455/14077676081_608b5908e9_z.jpg20140501_181320 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7380/14100929523_db526524c5_z.jpg20140424_200605 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7308/14081364014_2496dd813f_z.jpg20140424_095507 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

I think it produces descent blurring for a mobile


----------



## nac (May 1, 2014)

It has a nice blur. But it's digital, not because of lens, right?


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2014)

Yes nac its digital and we can increase decrease the amount of blur while even before saving the pic..but its nice


----------



## raja manuel (May 2, 2014)

It looks quite good in the first one, not so much in the second and third. Nevertheless it is pretty good stuff and it will keep getting better.


----------



## nac (May 3, 2014)

Sony FF costs less than 1L....  Great pricing, isn't it?


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2014)

which one Nac ...there are many


----------



## nac (May 3, 2014)

[STRIKE]Alpha[/STRIKE] ILCE 7.


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2014)

you mean sony a7 right...but it have only 3 lenses  for now


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 4, 2014)

Yup the a7  and a7r are at great price points


----------



## The Incinerator (May 4, 2014)

I am most certainly buying the Canon 400mm f5.6 L on Monday evening,I hope Im doing the right thing. Im also getting a Lens Coat and Flash Extenders.


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2014)

@inci you are doing the right thing  go for it..flash extender or beamer?


----------



## pranav0091 (May 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> I am most certainly buying the Canon 400mm f5.6 L on Monday evening,I hope Im doing the right thing. Im also getting a Lens Coat and Flash Extenders.



All the best 

What was the deciding factor for the Canon ?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 4, 2014)

Yes sujoy, better beamers.
@ Pranav ... The Sharpness and the very fast focusing.


----------



## Hrishi (May 4, 2014)

My DSLR has started giving some black spots ( seems like Dead pixels.) whenever the shutter speed is close to 1/10 or lesser.
If the shutter speed is high like 1/20 or so it's not visible ..... I don't do long exposure shots either so chances or pixels getting damaged is not that high as well... any idea what could have gone wrong ?? 
[ I checked with both the lenses , and also checked for any dust on sensor or mirror. but none are present.)] Did a sensor cleaning too with inbuilt function.
And yeah the number of pixels are pretty high....like 10-15 of them. They are fairly noticeable.

It's just a month old camera. And I still have warranty left on it.
What can be done in this case to get this fixed ?? Is there any tech support help line or authorized showrooms where this can be taken care of ?

I purchased it from Jumbo electronics.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 4, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> My DSLR has started giving some black spots ( seems like Dead pixels.) whenever the shutter speed is close to 1/10 or lesser.
> If the shutter speed is high like 1/20 or so it's not visible ..... I don't do long exposure shots either so chances or pixels getting damaged is not that high as well... any idea what could have gone wrong ??
> [ I checked with both the lenses , and also checked for any dust on sensor or mirror. but none are present.)] Did a sensor cleaning too with inbuilt function.
> And yeah the number of pixels are pretty high....like 10-15 of them. They are fairly noticeable.
> ...



If you use JPEG, witch to RAW and check and vice versa.

Shutter speed has got nothing to do with dead pixels, if any.

Zoom into the Live view mode viewing the LCD display and try to spot them, If you cant see them, then you got no dead pixels. If you can see them
    1. Sensor dust. Not likely considering its sensitive to shutter time. And you can have sensor dust without it being visible to the naked eye
    2. Dead pixels. Again unlikely as you say at faster speeds its not present.


I believe your software has gone crazy. This has no signs of a HW problem. If at all its a hardware problem, you'll need a sensor replacement - some weird unheard of pixel overflow can "technically" cause this issue. But unlikely.


----------



## Hrishi (May 4, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> If you use JPEG, witch to RAW and check and vice versa.
> 
> Shutter speed has got nothing to do with dead pixels, if any.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I will try the modes and will try to observe any changes.

Also , I only see the spots in captured shots. Not in Live View mode or as such. The spots are developed only once the picture has been clicked.
------------
Now , just in case if the firmware has gone bad , then is it possible to get it fixed at home ??

- - - Updated - - -

Update :
---------------------
As Pranav suggested , it may be a software problem , so  I Reset the camera settings once to factory defaults. "Initialize"
And now it appears that the problem is gone. I wonder what went haywire , previously ??

Thanks .


----------



## sujoyp (May 5, 2014)

good that problem is gone 

I went to the famous Tadoba jungle safari for tigers and didnt get a single one  2 trips of 70km each and that back hurting..will edit and load some pics soon


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: have u upgraded the D3100 firmware?

*nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/58931/~/d3100-firmware-update-1.02


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 5, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION]: I think it's sensor dust. the fact that you can't see it in the view and it appears at lower shutter speeds (which might just mean higher aperture) 

Try shooting a white paper with aperture set to the max of your cam f/22 or whatever. click a couple of pictures, if the spots have the same location in each shot then it's sensor dust. Now reduce the aperture f/8 or f/4 the spots should get more and more blurry as the aperture value falls 

just search on youtube for how to clean it


----------



## pranav0091 (May 5, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION]: I think it's sensor dust. the fact that you can't see it in the view and it appears at lower shutter speeds (which might just mean higher aperture)
> 
> Try shooting a white paper with aperture set to the max of your cam f/22 or whatever. click a couple of pictures, if the spots have the same location in each shot then it's sensor dust. Now reduce the aperture f/8 or f/4 the spots should get more and more blurry as the aperture value falls
> 
> just search on youtube for how to clean it



Its a misconception tha the aperture size changes the size of the image significantly on the sensor. The change in size is negligible - vignetting. And in anycase the final image ALWAYS* represents the same area on the sensor. If a dust spec is visible in one shot it should be visible in another shot as well - unless you were sufferring from such heavy vignetting or shooting such hopelessly dark images. 

 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] : Sad to hear that , man...


Also, if under warranty, DO NOT CLEAN THE SENSOR YOURSELF. Its free via service centres - use the chance.


----------



## sujoyp (May 5, 2014)

Zangetsu I updated some Time back


----------



## Hrishi (May 5, 2014)

^thanks guys for the suggestion. It doesn't seem like dust problem as it vanished after reset and I also checked at other settings on white paper. It's not there anymore.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 5, 2014)

Is it difficult to carry DSLR and lenses while travelling?  Like in train. Chances of breaking etc?


----------



## pranav0091 (May 5, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Is it difficult to carry DSLR and lenses while travelling?  Like in train. Chances of breaking etc?



Not much experience but still - not difficult because they are fragile, its difficult because they are damn heavy and occupy truckload of space


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2014)

[MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] I have travelled to-fro from nagpur to kolkata on train almost 6 times with DSLR and 3 lenses and flash...all in my suitcase padded with my clothes...its safe that way...if you carry them in bag then people become suspicious about the bag


----------



## Hrishi (May 6, 2014)

^suspicious in sense ??


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 6, 2014)

In the planning to steal it sense? Or a bomb sense? 

I've traveled a lot with my DSLR, fragility is never a problem. Size and weight might be.


----------



## driverace (May 6, 2014)

I would say - as long as you take care of it with :

a. PROPER padding (jugaad way) - using clothes/soft foam/bubblewrap(?)
OR
b. Good carry cases - the expensive way of doing it.

you should be okay.
I believe you should invest in a backpack/case/holster sling meant to carry DSLR+lens.
That way you can keep the backpack/case with you all the time with the luggage being tucked away.

That not only keeps stuff safe- but also makes it easy to carry the camera when you are out shooting (at the location you travel to).

___
*Extra information:*

I only shoot candid/street/portrait.
I have D5100+kit lens + 35 mm 1.8.
I use this: Case logic SLRC 205 sling backpack
It keeps the camera+lens safe & MOST importantly lets me flip that around (while on my shoulder) & get camera out for shooting.

--

Thanks,

*Ace.*


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] suspicion in the sense , you will always keep an eye on your camera bag, camera bag looks like a camera bag, you will never be able to leave it alone even to go for a handwash or toilet....best is keep it inside suitcase with cloth padding...nobody will know you have costly DSLR+lenses ....or you can get a normal backpack and make it paded from inside for your cam and lenses


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Zangetsu I updated some Time back



so u updated from the same url i posted?
what changes u found after update?


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2014)

its only battery life update


----------



## driverace (May 7, 2014)

Guys,

Just a heads up--

If anyone's looking at Canon SX50HS :
watch out for this deal:
*@ 22,693 INR* - currently out of stock.
*camera.zoomin.com/cameras-1/compact-cameras/canon-powershot-sx50-hs.html
Apparently, they also have an offer on flipkart:
*@ 22999 INR*
*www.flipkart.com/ps/CAMDECSTXGFY3R2F

These are awesome prices for this camera!

Cheers,

*Ace.*


----------



## nac (May 7, 2014)

^ They have no pieces to sell from their own store but how they have stock to sell through flipkart?


----------



## kaz (May 15, 2014)

Nikon 400mm f/2.8 @ $12k only.
  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] this one is made for you..... 

*photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Nikon-400mm-f2.8E-VR.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] .... wow thats great ...let me sell off my home first ...the lens cost just 12000$ = 7.2 Lakh ...or I can take this lens on a 20 years lens loan   

The new one cost a whole 3000$ more then older one...but said to be lot lighter to carry and have some special element inside....soo now we Indians can get the older 400mm lens for good price 


Spoiler



Around 5 lakh


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 16, 2014)

Canon sx50hs at 23k is a good deal. Btw in the 25-30 k range which p&s is worth buying these days? Need to recommend to a friend. Was thinking about the lumix dmc-fz200


----------



## nac (May 16, 2014)

^ It depends on one's preference. In my view, as far as still image is concern all these three are good.
SX50, Good image quality
FZ200, Bright lens
HS50EXR, Though it's little grainy, I like coz of the physical controls it offers.


----------



## kaz (May 16, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Canon sx50hs at 23k is a good deal. Btw in the 25-30 k range which p&s is worth buying these days? Need to recommend to a friend. Was thinking about the lumix dmc-fz200



SX50 @20975 on Snapdeal use coupon SSD5

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 16, 2014)

Snapdeal seems to give amazing prices. How is their service? Are they reliable?


----------



## kaz (May 16, 2014)

I have made my last 4 purchase from them (Nikon 55-200VR, Lowepro 250AW, TP-Link WR740N, TP-Link W8968N)...All were delivered in 5-6days....I do trust them....

- - - Updated - - -

And the prices are so reasonable that I have given up browsing FK...Snapdeal and Amazon are my fav.


----------



## Hrishi (May 16, 2014)

how bad can a plastic lens mount be for a 70-300mm tamron telephoto lens ?? ( the one in my sig. )
I have read a lot about how easily the plastic lens mount gives up/fall apart . My Camera has a mount made of plastic , should I be worried and avoid stressing the body while using telephoto/heavier lenses than stock ???


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2014)

rishi there is no fixed formula for that...just  normal common sense...the lens weighing 500gm and above will always need support from below soo you should keep in mind that when holding DSLR with any lens a bit heavier you have to hold both DSLR and the lens so that it do not put pressure on mount


----------



## Hrishi (May 16, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> rishi there is no fixed formula for that...just  normal common sense...the lens weighing 500gm and above will always need support from below soo you should keep in mind that when holding DSLR with any lens a bit heavier you have to hold both DSLR and the lens so that it do not put pressure on mount



yeah , that's obvious. But I am just wondering how bad it can be.....why people are so whinning so much about the plastic mount everywhere....is it like..it literally falls apart often.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2014)

Well considering the number of cams in the world and the number of careless people. Many would have had issues with the mount and will shout that out on the net. 

Plus if all goes well then no one makes a sound, but if something breaks the internet will cry bloody murder over it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2014)

yes rishi...just take care of DSLR and lens and nothing will ever happens to them...just when you become careless , accident happens ...

you wont belive I have even hold D7000 alone and forgot to hold the sigma 150-500 instead ..and within seconds I realised it. I was really scared that time.


----------



## kaz (May 17, 2014)

I have a habit of holding the lens only in my hand and moving around....


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2014)

You might want to hold the camera too


----------



## kaz (May 17, 2014)

just like that 
*www.imaging-resource.com/ee_uploads/news/3684/z_stylus_1_tcon-hand__largest-no-more-than-580x630.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2014)

Kaz thats very wrong... You should hold the lens alone when lens is more then 1.5 kg...like I hold my big 150-500 alone...but when both cam and lens weigh similar hold both


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2014)

Kaz, which cam is that


----------



## kaz (May 17, 2014)

Don't know....Copied from Google image results  But I see Olympus written on the lens 

- - - Updated - - -

Ok [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] I will from next time


----------



## justgothere (May 17, 2014)

That camera is Olympus OMD EM5


----------



## Hrishi (May 17, 2014)

looks more like a toy to me.....


----------



## justgothere (May 17, 2014)

It's a great camera. I used it for sometime and then had to let it go with heavy heart for practical reasons. Not that it is not a practical system. I was and still is invested too heavily somewhere else and money was THE reason.


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2014)

OMD EM5 is a great cam ...but more for street photographer then for other genres


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 20, 2014)

So the Sony RX100 III is coming out next month.


Good things -  Its F1.8-F2.8 now with built in evf
Bad things - reduced zoom now only 3x & much heavier.  I'm sure it will cost more too the earlier ones were on the higher side already.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> So the Sony RX100 III is coming out next month.
> 
> 
> Good things -  Its F1.8-F2.8 now with built in evf
> Bad things - reduced zoom now only 3x & much heavier.  I'm sure it will cost more too the earlier ones were on the higher side already.



For once I am willing to pay the cost. I recommended the version 1 to a friend whose budget was 15k and he ended up buying this at 32k approx after I convinced him about it. He is extremely satisfied with it - has a little kid and the sparkle on his face is proof that he thinks it was 30k spent well. His biggest argument is how flawless it is generally - point - shoot - get a forzen image of the running kid even in poor light. And the best part is that even his wife can get great images of the kid with it (Being a dslr user I know how post people struggle to get one decent pic out of a DSLR - never got a decent photo of mine in the several attempts I asked strangers for a shot.)

Another friend is now conteplating buying the same.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2014)

I will also get that someday...for general holiday shot I just dont recommend a dslr ....RX100 is soo awesome ...and now with better focussing module and much better lens it will be smashing hit


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 20, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> For once I am willing to pay the cost. I recommended the version 1 to a friend whose budget was 15k and he ended up buying this at 32k approx after I convinced him about it. He is extremely satisfied with it - has a little kid and the sparkle on his face is proof that he thinks it was 30k spent well. His biggest argument is how flawless it is generally - point - shoot - get a forzen image of the running kid even in poor light. And the best part is that even his wife can get great images of the kid with it (Being a dslr user I know how post people struggle to get one decent pic out of a DSLR - never got a decent photo of mine in the several attempts I asked strangers for a shot.)
> 
> Another friend is now conteplating buying the same.



I had my eyes on one of those as my next cam next year may be (I don't really need a new camera yet but still.)
The weight thing really puts me off,  Its 290g now from 240g for the first one.  I don't think it'd be pocketable anymore.
They are still not reducing the price of the original RX100 & Canon doesn't have anything to compete with it which sucks even more. 

I'd really like if they could come up with  something between 1' sensor and 1/1.7 and keep the same size as S120 and a middle price.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2014)

I was planning one for my Dad actually ...he finds it difficult to use and carry D3100+18-55 kit on his tours ...I will get one very very soon


----------



## Mr.wave (May 27, 2014)

hello nac,sujoy and other photography lovers...

why there is not much discussion on Sony HX400v? i need your opinion on this against panny fz200.

looks like both are at same price level, (considering discount on panny, dont know why MRP is high on panny model).

thanks in advance.


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2014)

hi [MENTION=145127]Mr.wave[/MENTION]  I will definitely look at sony HX400v ...give me a day


----------



## Mr.wave (May 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> hi [MENTION=145127]Mr.wave[/MENTION]  I will definitely look at sony HX400v ...give me a day



thanks sujoy, going to buy  this for my friend..


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

Though HX400 is new, I find SX50/FZ200 better. I would even consider Fuji HS50EXR, but not Sony. 
RAW support, best IQ in its class and they have slashed price. What more need to consider SX50.
In comparison, HX400 have wider aperture @ wide angle, mic jack, extra frills like gps, wifi, panorama, hdr...


----------



## Mr.wave (May 28, 2014)

nac said:


> Though HX400 is new, I find SX50/FZ200 better. I would even consider Fuji HS50EXR, but not Sony.
> RAW support, best IQ in its class and they have slashed price. What more need to consider SX50.
> In comparison, HX400 have wider aperture @ wide angle, mic jack, extra frills like gps, wifi, panorama, hdr...



thanks nac. why you say no to sony. i like fuji. it is at 25k. looks good..
but i need good video capabilities to..so from reviews sony has edge over these.


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

Why no to Sony? Coz of overwhelmingly positive reviews of SX50 and FZ200 and haven't read many reviews of HX400, it's a new one.  When Canon announced SX50, it was a big deal. It was not that surprising when others followed. They added hot shoe and dropped articulated screen.   Yes, when it comes to video really Fuji compacts/bridge sucks.  Me too have read Panasonic's and Sony's videos are good. In fact, in Panasonic you have more controls in video than others. Articulated screen will be much helpful if you're into shooting videos.

- - - Updated - - -

Is it me or the forum?  I typed with enough spaces, but message is compressed. And I don't see any options like inserting image, font size or anything. Can't edit my post, can't go "go advanced".


----------



## Mr.wave (May 28, 2014)

nac said:


> Why no to Sony? Coz of overwhelmingly positive reviews of SX50 and FZ200 and haven't read many reviews of HX400, it's a new one.  When Canon announced SX50, it was a big deal. It was not that surprising when others followed. They added hot shoe and dropped articulated screen.   Yes, when it comes to video really Fuji compacts/bridge sucks.  Me too have read Panasonic's and Sony's videos are good. In fact, in Panasonic you have more controls in video than others. Articulated screen will be much helpful if you're into shooting videos.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is it me or the forum?  I typed with enough spaces, but message is compressed. And I don't see any options like inserting image, font size or anything. Can't edit my post, can't go "go advanced".



thanks for info. probably i may end up buying Hx400v bcoz videos also equal importance to me. will look for good deal..


----------



## kaz (May 28, 2014)

nac said:


> Is it me or the forum?  I typed with enough spaces, but message is compressed. And I don't see any options like inserting image, font size or anything. Can't edit my post, can't go "go advanced".



All well here....Get a new PC


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2014)

I still havent read HX400 review   will check it after I go home

I am getting all formatting options...no problem nac


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

Kaz, Have no savings. It has to wait 
-----------------------------------------------------
Now things are fine. I see those icons and my messages are as I typed.  I don't know what was wrong then.


----------



## Mr.wave (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] and [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION],

offtopic, just curious...you guys are photographers by 'Profession' or you have another jobs and this is a hobby.


----------



## nac (May 29, 2014)

^  It's a hobby. But I would be glad if someone hires me to help him in a photo shoot. I am free during weekends and other govt. holidays.


----------



## kaz (May 29, 2014)

I would love to be a full time pro even if some pays me just 30-40k per month...


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=145127]Mr.wave[/MENTION] We are all hobbiest and even though I have lot of photography gadgets , I am still learning how to use them 100% 

- - - Updated - - -

just read sony HX400V review and it says that pics are bit soft and lot of noise above ISO 400 and not much upgrade on HX300v and no RAW support ....I will go for canon SX50 or wait for SX60 since sx50 is bit old now


----------



## kaz (May 29, 2014)

There is one more P600 with 60x zoom but I haven't read any reviews of that yet.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 30, 2014)

I've shot several videos with my cam, all those are in .Mov format @1080p. 

Now I want to 
 - Combine these  multiple videos to a single one  
 - The final video could be in avi  or their common formats
 - Compress to a smaller size (about 500MB for an hour like most movies) I don't mind the loss in quality.

Are there any free softwares to do this ?
Thanks.


----------



## nac (May 30, 2014)

^ I vaguely remember there are software exists for this purpose. Yes, it's free. I have tried long back, it's a time consuming thing. But I don't remember the name of the software. I hope you can find them using google search.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 30, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I've shot several videos with my cam, all those are in .Mov format @1080p.
> 
> Now I want to
> - Combine these  multiple videos to a single one
> ...



VirtualDub


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 30, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> VirtualDub



Thanks, 
Looks like it does not support mov files.  But I think there might be some plugins for it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2014)

there are lots of video convertors...I use Any video converter


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
VirtualDub + Quicktime + X264 did it for me today.  I got file size down to 10%. 
Its a little slow & boring process though.


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2014)

you need a good graphic card to process it faster  my lappy process it quit quickly (i7+GT650m   )


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 1, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks everyone.
> VirtualDub + Quicktime + X264 did it for me today.  I got file size down to 10%.
> Its a little slow & boring process though.



I dont know about file conversion using quicktime, but I postively hate their bloated players. Try Handbrake for encoding/format conversion.

Secondly whats your encoding process ? I hope you are not doing multiple passes, that'll kill the IQ.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2014)

just a bit of showoff...but I shot it for myself...have a look 

All my gears togather...I will leave at home most of them and take minimum gears to mumbai next week 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5036/14328252502_8dac4cb8b3_c.jpgMy Gears by sujoyp, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

this does not have Nikon D3100+18-55 as I was using it to take this shot


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> just a bit of showoff...but I shot it for myself...have a look
> 
> All my gears togather...I will leave at home most of them and take minimum gears to mumbai next week
> 
> ...


Wow , that's worth at least 0.2-0.3mn INR for sure.  
You forgot the battery charger .


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2014)

I think the total cost is 1.5 Lakh  I have 3 battery chargers ...but they dont look interesting


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] ...angry ...why?


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

Jealous


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 3, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I dont know about file conversion using quicktime, but I postively hate their bloated players. Try Handbrake for encoding/format conversion.


Not the quicktime player (have never used it) ,  It is just a quicktime plugin (dll file) that needs to be added to Virtual dub to make it open .mov and some other file types.



pranav0091 said:


> Secondly whats your encoding process ? I hope you are not doing multiple passes, that'll kill the IQ.



I had to convert all the .mov files to .avi format. (using x264 for compression).  There were some settings I saw in an youtube video for x264  for best results.  I resized them from 1080 down to 540  &  360 (for some). 
Then appended all the small avi files to make a big one out of it.


One thing I've learned from this.  I don't need 1920*1080 for home videos,  The next time I'm shooting small.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2014)

@gen I shoot max at 720p ...it saves space and puts less pressure on DSLR memory card ...and less time to convert
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]  dont be ....next week I will have just D7000+17-50+50mm+55mm macro ....all other things will be at home


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]  dont be ....next week I will have just D7000+17-50+50mm+55mm macro ....all other things will be at home



What? No bazooka? Why?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2014)

cause I dont think in mumbai I will need it...and i dont have a PG room yet in mumbai ....I will settle down there and will take my other equipment in winter when I will come home for visit


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> cause I dont think in mumbai I will need it...and i dont have a PG room yet in mumbai ....I will settle down there and will take my other equipment in winter when I will come home for visit



hmmm cool 

- - - Updated - - -

Any one from these for my friend's father:
Canon Ixux 145
Nikon s2800 or L29 or S02


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2014)

Guys planning to buy this camera. Fujifilm FinePix HS50EXR Advance Point and shoot Camera Rs.28700 Price in India - Buy Fujifilm FinePix HS50EXR Advance Point and shoot Camera Online - Fujifilm: Flipkart.com
What do you think about this cam?


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

You have better options in this range: 
The best super zoom digital cameras
Best megazoom digital cameras - CNET
Top 10 Best Ultra Zoom Bridge Digital Cameras 2013


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 4, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Guys planning to buy this camera. Fujifilm FinePix HS50EXR Advance Point and shoot Camera Rs.28700 Price in India - Buy Fujifilm FinePix HS50EXR Advance Point and shoot Camera Online - Fujifilm: Flipkart.com
> What do you think about this cam?



Do you NEED the superzoom ? Is it a must ?

If not, you are treading in the RX100 territory, and so tread with care - for the RX100 is a gem of a camera.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2014)

+1 for the RX100. You might use the zoom at times (you will need a tripod to use it fully) but the low light imaging, photo quality and compactness of the RX100 will be more useful. 

As a matter of fact you might also want to look at the sony a3000 or the older NEX3 if an interchangeable lens is an option


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2014)

If you want pocketable then RX100 ...it is just great...best P&S
If you want big zoom+better low light capability then panasonic FZ200 ...

fuji HS50EXR is no doubt great...but many options available


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

Sujoy, Your gears spread across the entire "King' size bed 

Kaz,
S02 and S2800 both doesn't have mechanical IS, so you can leave that out. IXUS is fine.

Tenida, 
For you? You have 600D, right?
I think HS50EXR offers good physical controls, good reach, poor video... It's a nice choice along with SX50 and FZ200 to consider. But after Canon slashed price of SX50, it looks attractive now.


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] that's what I too have suggested him. Is also has a UCB watch free which others don't


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I am going to miss many of them...or maybe buy some again there...my tripod is almost useless now after getting D7000 ...it cant handle it...will get a new one soon ...also I want a more friendly bag..which looks simple..and not camera bag


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2014)

I have been thinking of upgrading my PC for quite sometime. And a thread regarding that was posted few days back. I don't know why this didn't strike me before... You guys could throw some light on few things.

If you guys are working in low end PC, you will know how painfully slow they are... esp if you are working in PS, combinez, deepskystacker and other heavy image editing software. 

I would like to know your experience esp. if any of you guys are PPing in i3 or below.

I really appreciate the guys in PC config thread, and they have nicely shaped up the configuration. Some experience from fellow hobbyist, PP experts would help what I can expect... So the reason for making a post here.


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

nac said:


> I have been thinking of upgrading my PC for quite sometime. And a thread regarding that was posted few days back. I don't know why this didn't strike me before... You guys could throw some light on few things.
> 
> If you guys are working in low end PC, you will know how painfully slow they are... esp if you are working in PS, combinez, deepskystacker and other heavy image editing software.
> 
> ...



Once I told you to get a new PC when some formatting options were not available and you took that seriously  good good 

I have a desktop with i3-2100 2nd Gen...Which software  you want me to run?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2014)

My pC is simple...and I dont find any lag ....My PC have i3(3rd gen) 4GB RAM , intel graphics  , simple 17inch monitor with normal 1024x768 res ...I have no problems

My lappy have bit good config i7, 8 GB RAM, GT650M graphic card and 1600x900 resolution screen but it does not make any difference in photoshop


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

i3 with intel graphics is not that weak actually. My smaller brother plays NFS Most Wanted and FIFA 10 without any lag on that...Though newer NFS titles and COD are not playable but that's just a gfx card away


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Once I told you to get a new PC when some formatting options were not available and you took that seriously  good good
> I have a desktop with i3-2100 2nd Gen...Which software  you want me to run?



I  am yet to start saving. Once I finalize the entire setup, based on  priority I can buy it as and when I have enough savings to get it rather  than waiting for another 6 months to save for everything.
I am  pleased to hear that you can test it for me  I really appreciate it.
I think your experience  itself good enough for me. How is your system performance when you're  PPing a high res. image? When simultaneously running more than two image  editing software? 


sujoyp said:


> My pC is simple...and I dont find any lag ....My PC have i3(3rd gen) 4GB RAM , intel graphics  , simple 17inch monitor with normal 1024x768 res ...I have no problems
> My lappy have bit good config i7, 8 GB RAM, GT650M graphic card and 1600x900 resolution screen but it does not make any difference in photoshop


That's good to hear. I thought I would be needing a dedicated graphic card to get a smooth performance. If Intel's integrated GPU is good enough for PP, I don't need to look for dedicated graphic card.
 So, for hobbyist i3 with IGP or i7 with dedicated GPU, both are same 

Anyone using Intel's G series processor (or it's AMD equivalent) without dedicated GPU for PPing?


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

I dont use that desktop [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I have another laptop on which I do those stuffs...I will check that and let you know...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 6, 2014)

nac said:


> Sujoy, Your gears spread across the entire "King' size bed
> 
> Kaz,
> S02 and S2800 both doesn't have mechanical IS, so you can leave that out. IXUS is fine.
> ...



Yeah I have 600D, now need some high-zoom cam for traveling. Don't like to carry DSLR every time.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2014)

[MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] ...I too wish for same...and sony RX100 fullfills everything 

- - - Updated - - -

today going to pune and then mumbai ....now time to change my photography style ...lets see what mumbai gives me ...I am very excited about rainy season lonavla and bandra worli sea link shots


----------



## Tenida (Jun 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] ...I too wish for same...and sony RX100 fullfills everything
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> today going to pune and then mumbai ....now time to change my photography style ...lets see what mumbai gives me ...I am very excited about rainy season lonavla and bandra worli sea link shots


This Sony DSC-RX100 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Sony DSC-RX100 Point & Shoot Camera Online - Sony: Flipkart.com cam looks like best P&S in whole universe. Thanks for suggesting. Will buy during diwali or durga puja


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] ...I too wish for same...and sony RX100 fullfills everything
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> today going to pune and then mumbai ....now time to change my photography style ...lets see what mumbai gives me ...I am very excited about rainy season lonavla and bandra worli sea link shots



Welcome to Mumbai man, im sure you will enjoy here
you coming for studies or a job btw?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2014)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] comming for job...hope i start liking mumbai soon 
 [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] rx100 is very popular...very nice cam


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2014)

Here comes another one, from Panasonic to compete with the likes of RX10, Stylus 1...
Not just another superzoom...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]... A SSD will make a hell lot of difference to performance compared to investing more in processor or RAM


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2014)

^ But that costs a lot  that's the problem.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 12, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ But that costs a lot  that's the problem.



6k for an SSD vs 2.5k for a RAM stick ?

SSDs are the secret to loading up PS superfast (or so I am told).


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2014)

thats an awesome cam...i loved it..review is great..it will cost around 40k


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> 6k for an SSD vs 2.5k for a RAM stick ?
> SSDs are the secret to loading up PS superfast (or so I am told).


Yeah, I heard that... Most of those guys are professional and their work demand such things. Whereas me, an hobbyist... that's too much. If possible, I can borrow SSD from someone, just to know the how much is the difference in real life.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2014)

SSD are still very costly...and capacity is less...our RAW files will be then kept in other drive for storage


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2014)

I've used an SSD based laptop and while it does have great battery life and almost instantly opens up files anywhere on the disk (since there is no head that needs to search out the proper place on the platter and then start reading) it does not really give that much of a real world performance boost. In fact most of the time your files (RAW/jpeg) will just be sitting on the computer not being used. So I don't really think that not going for an SSD will make that much of a difference. If you do have the funds however then get a small SSD 160GB or so, keep all editing software and other programs on this and keep your files on a much cheaper external drive


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd recommend 120GB SSD for OS + selective programs. And HDD for everything else


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 14, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I've used an SSD based laptop and while it does have great battery life and almost instantly opens up files anywhere on the disk (since there is no head that needs to search out the proper place on the platter and then start reading) it does not really give that much of a real world performance boost. In fact most of the time your files (RAW/jpeg) will just be sitting on the computer not being used. So I don't really think that not going for an SSD will make that much of a difference. If you do have the funds however then get a small SSD 160GB or so, keep all editing software and other programs on this and keep your files on a much cheaper external drive



I second this. I've got 2.5 TB of 6,400 RPM HDs in my machine, and I would say that it is better to get external hard disks for data storage and a small SSD for programs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2014)

why the UV Filters are so costly?

like this one Hoya HD Ultra Violet (0) 58mm Lens Filter: Buy Online @ Rs.2868/- | Snapdeal.com

can't we use a cheap filter?


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay, what's the use of UV filter? Up to my knowledge, it's of no use.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> why the UV Filters are so costly?
> 
> like this one Hoya HD Ultra Violet (0) 58mm Lens Filter: Buy Online @ Rs.2868/- | Snapdeal.com
> 
> can't we use a cheap filter?



hoya filters are one of the best in town..sure they will be costly..UV filters have negligible effect, infact no effect on the lens, people just use it as a protection against dust.
I use a cheap one @350..doesnt hurt.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2014)

people use costly UV filter so that it do not effect picture quality and protect the front element too ....its cost is to not effect anything on lens quality


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2014)

^ANd I used to think that it stops glare.  me.

Anyways , I have 500 bucks in my wallet in flipkart. Anything good to buy for the camera ?? I know , it won't get me much. So i'll add like 500 bucks more to it , making it 1000.

I received those 500bucks for free , as a token of apology from flipkart. Thinking to use it on cam.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2014)

get a wired trigger if flipkart have one ...or get a lens cleaner or a CPL ..you can also get a better lens hood for your lens


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2014)

^ Flash diffuser, bouncer/reflector, lens adapter, lens cleaner/pen, lens hood, GND, ND, CPL... See which one you want and comes in your budget.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2014)

How about a lens hood ?? My stock 18-55mm doesnt have any hood. I think it has a thread of 55mm . Anything good under 600-700bucks .?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2014)

check properly which size it needs...gusswork dont work there ...you can get lens hood then


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2014)

If you are reallly looking for cheap solutions then there are a couple of websites that give you a printable profile for lens hoods. You can print these out, stick them on black cardboard and roll it into a cylinder to make a lens hood. A very rough and ready shoestring solution. 

Print your own lens hood


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> ^ANd I used to think that it stops glare.  me.


to stop glare use Polaroid Filters

- - - Updated - - -



axelzdly1 said:


> hoya filters are one of the best in town..sure they will be costly..*UV filters have negligible effect, infact no effect on the lens*, people just use it as a protection against dust.
> I use a cheap one @350..doesnt hurt.


Right...UV effects Film Cameras and not digital cameras

well I m thinking of buying a UV filter as there are so many brands NiSi,KenKo,Hoya,Omax etc 
a decent quality  which doesn't effect picture quality and 500bucks is good for me...any?


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 26, 2014)

Would it be better to get a graduated ND filter? I'm not sure how they work; is there a fully clear position?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2014)

Graduated filters will not be totally clear. Polarizing filters will saturate colors and reduce the reflection from water and metal. If you need it just to protect the lens then the best bet is a UV filter.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2014)

yaah cheap filter anyways degrade the quality...and may just overdo things ...its always recommended to use good quality filters if using always ....I have only one hoya CPL ...no other filters


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2014)

Guys...
which will be good a reversal ring
or a macro lens attachment (I forgot the popular brand name..it begins with 'R' I think )


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 27, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Graduated filters will not be totally clear.


Interesting. So those cameras with built in ND filters must be taking a bit of a hit.



izzikio_rage said:


> Polarizing filters will saturate colors and reduce the reflection from  water and metal.


Not metal. Reflections from metal do not polarize light.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2014)

zangetsu ...first tell me which lens do you plan to reverse if you get reversal lens ...I think you may know that to use reversal ring or extension tubes for macro photography you should have aperture ring on lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2014)

[MENTION=21850]raja manuel[/MENTION] This I did not know so did a little research on the net and am still not sure. Would love to know if someone has more info on how an internal ND filter works 

It seems that a lot of the cams that have a built in ND filter do it through sotware rather than at the hardware end, but this works like the graduated filter in lightroom and can only work if the highlights of the scene fall within the dynamic range of the cam sensor. The other alternate is to have a ND filter physically slide in in front of the lens when needed. 

You are right about the polarizing filter. Circular Polarizer Q has some really good images showing how it works


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2014)

GND and ND is getting mixed in the discussion


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> zangetsu ...first tell me which lens do you plan to reverse if you get reversal lens ...I think you may know that to use reversal ring or extension tubes for macro photography you should have aperture ring on lens



I have 18-55mm kit Lens and 50mm 1.8G prime lens


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2014)

50mm if its D then will have aperture


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2014)

Canon CSC with kit lens and flash costs ~19k, that's a good deal, right?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2014)

CSC ?? its good as a cam but if where are the other lenses and accesories


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, they don't have wide range of lenses and it will take years.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 3, 2014)

BTW have you read about the new lytro camera's that allow you to change the focal point, add bokeh and even change perspective of the image in post processing. 

Lytro?s Magical DSLR-Like Camera Lets You Refocus Photos After You Take Them | Gadget Lab | WIRED
Lytro announces Illum light field camera: Digital Photography Review

They give you what they call "living images", interactive pictures where you can change perspective, focal point, depth of field ect when you are viewing the image


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, read about that Lytro when it was launched (2yrs ago???). But would this impress photography enthusiast? I don't think so...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 3, 2014)

Well consider that the same camera and lens will give pictures with amazing depth of field, great bokeh and even allow you to do macro shots where the subject is touching the lens, All with amazing quality. Plus the ability to correct slight errors in the focus in post processing. Like if you do a bird shot you don't have to wait for the lens to focus on the moving bird and then shoot, and hope that the bird did not move away from the band that was in focus. You just shoot, and deal with the focus if needed in postprocessing.


----------



## kaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Hoya UV Filters on discount
Hoya HMC 52 mm Ultra Violet Filter - Hoya: Flipkart.com


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2014)

Wish there was a deal like this when I was looking for a camera 
Canon EOS 1100 D Camera WITH18 55 IS II Lens 8 GB Card EOS Carrying Case | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2014)

thats very cheap...but nac arent you looking for one...you didnt get an DSLR yet


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, I wanted one. But I don't have a heart for spending too much on hobby. My budget is very limited, which is only enough for used DSLR+50mm lens. When I see such offer, I will grab it. Many a times, I almost tried/and sometimes enquired to buy a used 50mm lens as the offer was too good.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 7, 2014)

This gave me heart-ache..


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2014)

Funny.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 7, 2014)

I've heard of weather sealed cams but this takes the cake ... would love to know if the camera ever worked again


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2014)

this is the pic and page on digit magazeine I have been waiting for 

*scontent-b-kul.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10599263_10154490181310424_8994162153412394519_n.jpg


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> this is the pic and page on digit magazeine I have been waiting for



Finally, from the winner himself..thanks for sharing [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2014)

LOL I not feeling like a winner...but yes its a moral booster


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 7, 2014)

axelzdly1 said:


> This gave me heart-ache..



wut........ no way I am doing this .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome stuff sujoy...


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Product of the century!!  If you dont want to clean your dslr as above mentioned., here's your another option.


Spoiler



Fujin is a vacuum cleaner for your DSLR
I'm sure.I'm being haunted for not cleaning my dslr.


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2014)

If anyone looking for large sensor bridge, jaw dropping offer on snapdeal. But the spec are wrongly specified. It's neither APS C sensor nor MILC and you won't get 62mm lens . Just make sure its availability before placing the order.

Fujifilm Finepix X-S1 Mirrorless with 62mm Lens: Price, Review, Specs & Buy in India - Snapdeal.com


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 9, 2014)

Just saw the vacuum cleaner vid. Why is the lady speaking like its a bhajan? Also, I'm surprised that someone is actually buying this


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 9, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just saw the vacuum cleaner vid. Why is the lady speaking like its a bhajan? Also, I'm surprised that someone is actually buying this


 japanese makes it even worse.

Amazon's photography contest for Independence day , still a week left, hurry!
India Through My Lens


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 10, 2014)

Friends I need help regarding camera bag (canon default). It's infected with fungus 
I tried cleaning it with soap/kerosene, but the fungus grows again. 

It has now moved inside of the bag as well. Any solution would be very helpful.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2014)

keep it in under sun for sometime...like 2-3 days...then fungus will die away


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you sujoyp. I tried a different solution (applied dettol liquid to bag) and it worked!

Also, congratulations! owl pic looks awesome


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 11, 2014)

By the way you might want to keep your camera and lenses away from this bag for some time.


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2014)

After Nikon... now other manufacturers too have concerns about online sellers.

Sony, Samsung, Canon ban stores from selling online - The Times of India


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2014)

ooh great...soo now we are left with brick and mortar shops only ...but does it matter ??? I havent bought any lens or camera from online shops.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 13, 2014)

That doesn't effect the e-commerce websites at all. They get their stock in anyway possible for the same price, and we go nuts over the crazy discounts they offer. No change, unless some warranty issue arise.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 13, 2014)

That's surprising, specially since most of these people were pushing online sales since the cost of maintaining inventory is much lower 

What about accessories and all?


----------



## nac (Aug 13, 2014)

axelzdly1 said:


> No change, unless some warranty issue arise.


Already, there seems to be warranty issues with Nikon if bought from non-authorised seller even if you have warranty card, vat paid bill and all... 

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> What about accessories and all?


If I remember correct, they don't give warranty for accessories or they have some terms and conditions for servicing accessories under warranty.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2014)

Nikon dont give warrenty on online shops...


----------



## nac (Aug 23, 2014)

Amlan and others who wants to use third party lens.
I saw an offer for Helios 5xmm f/2. If you're interested check that in jjmpf.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks Surauna, let me search for it. I've been planning to buy a 50mm prime for quite some time now


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2014)

now even I want to get a 50mm 1.8D ....mine is gone...all pics are comming poor ...I was shocked when I saw the birds pic through 50mm and after sometime tried 17-50 ...same setting but lot of difference


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 24, 2014)

BTW suggest a good cam at around 30k for a friend who just got into photography. I've been looking at the 1200D with 18-50 and 55-200 on flipkart, 5100D (better body than the 1200D) and the sony a5000 (Mirrorless)


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2014)

amlan  what all you are saying 

its 1200D+18-55+55-250 and not 1200D+18-50+55-200  

and D5100 is a nikon body canon have 600D as equivalent

anyways..if he is serious about photography then get him that 1200D combo or D5100+18-55 ... but if in future if he will get lazy carrying all that bulk to places, changing lens is a problem, thinking about fungus and cleaning is a issue, investing on tripod, flash,bag,macro lens ets is big thing on pocket then tell him to get a good superzoom like panasonic FZ200 or canon SX50IS


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2014)

Sujoy is using an old lens (I guess its AI lens). Amlan and Raziel is using a third party lens on their NEX. I would like to learn little more about this, third party lens/old lens using with modern day DSLR. Like,
Canon FD lens can be used on EOS camera (using FD > EOS adapter)
Old Nikon AI/AIS can be mounted on Nikon DSLR
Even Nikon F mount lenses can be mounted on Canon EOS (using adapter)

What are the other lenses can be used on Canon/Nikon DSLR?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2014)

What I remember about canon is that it have some longer flang distance due to which we can use more adapters on canon and use all the lenses on canon
Nikon have less of that flang distance due to that infinity focus gets lost in most 3rd party adapters

Nikon can use AI, AIS lenses which are made by nikon only. The AIS can even give focus confirmation on DSLR's like D7000, D300 etc.
Canon need adapter to use FD lens..but I think using proper adapter will give focus confirmation as well.

I dont have much knowledge about other russian and german made lenses like those Raziel use

- - - Updated - - -

Mine is AIS lens Nikon 55mm f2.8 AIS micro   ...it was on sale till last year for 22k  on nikon site


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/25/040787a0db0633b6cd2b160ddaf36ba5.jpg

Sh!t. Fungus on my 18-55.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2014)

nac said:


> Sujoy is using an old lens (I guess its AI lens). Amlan and Raziel is using a third party lens on their NEX. I would like to learn little more about this, third party lens/old lens using with modern day DSLR. Like,
> Canon FD lens can be used on EOS camera (using FD > EOS adapter)
> Old Nikon AI/AIS can be mounted on Nikon DSLR
> Even Nikon F mount lenses can be mounted on Canon EOS (using adapter)
> ...



Yup I have a NEX to MD mount adapter which cost about 200 bucks (amazon.com from Korea). It's good fun if you can get hold of the lenses required. The adapters start getting more expensive as you start looking for more features like auto zoom, auto aperture control etc. It's great fun since you can get some really good lenses at very cheap prices. Check out jjmehta forums or even amazon.com for old lenses. 


 [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]: even I had suggested that he get a superzoom. However he is adamant that he needs the better image quality of a DSLR more than the convenience of a superzoom. So I guess it's the 1200D with the 2 lenses


----------



## kaz (Aug 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Sh!t. Fungus on my 18-55.



How?
You kept it in a humid place? Or haven't used it for a while?


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

Anirban,  Looks like a lot of fungus. Does it affects picture quality?

Amlan, Yeah, I saw few offer. Nikkor AIS for 2.5k and Helios for 3k. Youtube bloggers say that got FD lenses for 20/15/8 bucks. That would be so good... And they were talking about Zenitar, Helios lenses. Googled Raziel's lens, seems like it would cost a fortune to get that or it's an old one??? Seems like Canon can take Minolta lenses as well. 

Seems like Canon can take a lot of lenses  Should I narrow down to Canon and stop looking for Nikon DSLR?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2014)

I couldn't use it for a long time. Yes. Dunno about the humid place. I kept in my usual camera bag. 

I guess I'll have to turn it in for Service.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2014)

Anirban make it a rule to use all your lens every week...although my 50mm is almost gone due to fungus and 17-50 have some fungus...but still I think its not spreading now.


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2014)

Now flipkart has put a banner saying that all the cameras are genuine and do have warranty. Guess they are being enquired by the buyers a lot .


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 27, 2014)

^lol.

- - - Updated - - -

my camera doesn't shoots at 1080p 60fps. Instead it shoots at 1080p @24fps and 1080p@60i , which I think is interlaced video.
Is there any way to convert this interlaced 60fps into clean 30fps video. ?

I never tried to exploit video features of my camera yet , but it certainly kicks the ass of many other semi-professional DSLRs out there in the market due to cont. a-f .


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2014)

Hrishi yours is a sony DSLT ...isnt it?


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2014)

There was a rumour that Sony won't be making APS-C SLT. Seems like it's true. Sony's latest a3000/a3500 is a mirrorless camera, and it's an E mount. Seems like there will be no more entry level SLTs. Only top of the line like A77/99...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2014)

Nac they are phasing out SLT models and maybe the mount too ...


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Hrishi yours is a sony DSLT ...isnt it?



Yeah  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]. It's a SLT.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> There was a rumour that Sony won't be making APS-C SLT. Seems like it's true. Sony's latest a3000/a3500 is a mirrorless camera, and it's an E mount. Seems like there will be no more entry level SLTs. Only top of the line like A77/99...



That will probably reduce the community too. Damn.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] but thats an advantage for you...now that sony alpha mount and minolta mount cams are not made lens price will fall down in used market...you can enjoy lot of cheap lenses which will AF on your DSLT


----------



## webgenius (Aug 28, 2014)

Guys, need your help regarding usage of images in blog.

Do you guys upload your snaps to your own server for use in your blog? Or do you guys upload to sites like Flickr and then use the embed link in your blog?

Till now I have been resizing images, and uploading them on my blog. So I'm running out of disk space. Yesterday I decided to upload the images in Flickr and then use the embed tag.
The only problem with this approach is that when people subscribe to RSS feed (and use apps like Feedly), the embedded image won't show up in the Feedly list where it lists all the new posts (usually it shows a summary of new posts with images in a list). However when the full post is opened, it shows the image.


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, I am using image sharing website. I guess almost all of us are...
BTW, I don't understand the last two lines. I can't help you there...


----------



## webgenius (Aug 28, 2014)

nac said:


> BTW, I don't understand the last two lines. I can't help you there...



Yeah, I felt I didn't frame the sentence well. Let me try to explain again:

If you subscribe to RSS feed using app like Feedly, it lists the posts of the blog in a list. If the blog post has images, it shows the first image in the blog post along with content. If you click any item in the list, it opens up the complete article.

Problem is that when images are embedded from Flickr,  the image is not shown in the list. However when images are attached in the server, image is shown.

Hope this explains.


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2014)

^ No no it's not that. I mean I didn't understand those technical. I don't even know what RSS feed is exactly. Have come across the term before, my rough assumption is to get live update/ or just update of something (website content) in some other place like blogs. So neither I have technical knowledge nor the proficiency to help you there.


----------



## nac (Sep 12, 2014)

Photokina is just less than a week away. Already, there are some announcements. Nikon have announced D750, I guess it's the first FF DSLR to have tilting/articulated screen.

Hoping to see some (around 20 models) compact camera announcements before the end of this year. Most of them likely to get announced this month...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2014)

I want a cheaper version of RX100   ...like Nikon v1 with inbuilt f2.2 lens


----------



## nac (Sep 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I want a cheaper version of RX100   ...like Nikon v1 with inbuilt f2.2 lens


There are few models... Called XF1, P340, S110... Yeah, I get it... it's highly doubtful. Premium compacts under 20k, may be a used one.
It's been two years since RX100 launched. No other manufacturers have come up similar to that one. May be (but I doubt), if there is some competition, price may likely to come down. Will see if any manufacturers announcing to compete with RX100 next week. (There are some rumours...)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2014)

I cross my fingers


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 14, 2014)

And new entry level dslrs expected soon? (I mean within a month or 2?)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2014)

I dont see any new DSLR..except maybe from Sony ....Nikon didnt put anything for APSC sensor....maybe canon can show 7DMKII


----------



## nac (Sep 15, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> And new entry level dslrs expected soon? (I mean within a month or 2?)


Though it's been a year (almost) since D5300's launch, I doubt Nikon would announce one more in the line. As there are already six models are still selling (D3100 - D5300).

It's been more than 1 year since 700D launched. Though it's an entry level model, it costs a lot. They  can announce something like 600Ds or 600Dx with wifi, more megapixel, latest processor, wider ISO range, more focus points, but no touch, may be half or one fps faster, Full HD @ 60fps, 700D's live view AF system with STM kits lens and launching price of about 40k (and market price would be around 35k)

Pentax recently announced a DSLR.

- - - Updated - - -

SX60
Really... This is what Canon could come up with after two years  It really sucks.

LX100 is really impressive. 4/3rd sensor, 1/16000 shutter speed, 4k video, magnesium body, hotshoe, matching RX100 3's focal length, fast lens, better EVF resolution with much better magnification.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2014)

woooww Canon 7DMKII is such a powerhouse ....awesome..65 cross AF point and 10 fps ,31RAW buffer,GPS,WIFI,USB3


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 16, 2014)

Finally with Canon's G7X coming up, looks like Sony RX100 will have some competition.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2014)

LX100 is much modern it seems 4/3 sensor


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish I had the money to buy the FZ1000, beats carrying 2/3 lenses around, I think it will launch @ 70k+

Guess I will succumb to the APS-C sensor and get a budget DSLR next year :/


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2014)

get one in diwali time ...there were really great offers last year


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> get one in diwali time ...there were really great offers last year





Really? Coz I am buying D3300 + kit lens + 50mm prime within a week. Should I wait?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2014)

wait prashant..seriously ...just 1 more week  till 2nd week of oct


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 5, 2014)

Nikon has 4 focus modes on D3300 - Auto, Continuous, Servo and MF. 1st and last are self explanatory. 

In AF-S mode you select one one the focus points and the camera focuses on that. Keeping the shutter half pressed keeps the focus fixed, so if you move the camera, your subject will go out of focus

In AF-C mode, on keeping the shutter half pressed and moving the camera, the camera continuously tries to keep the subject in focus.

Basically the AF-C mode sounds logical to me. What are the use cases for AF-S?


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 5, 2014)

hey guys im in trouble,i bought a canon eos 1200D a few months ago which came with a Lexar class 10 and i bought a sandisk ultra 16gb for more storage
the lexar card got filled up pretty fast and was serving me well
the sandisk is around 75% full but off late,its been giving me issues in the computer,its fine with the dslr and my spare phone but in the computer its deadly slow and i cant see thumbnails for most of the photos and cant open the photos etc
its slow to load and ive tried changing readers etc
is this issue common with sandisk because this is the second time ive had issues with sandisk
can someone pls give me a solution and suggest a more reliable brand for the future,cost is not an issue,vfm and reliability is my main criteria
thanks in advance


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2014)

Bro sandisk is absolutely fine...I use it on my 2 DSLR and 3 mobiles   do one thing...copy all the pics from your memory card and format it from the DSLR ...its never recommended to format a memory card from computer and used in DSLR ...try this and tell us if it solved the issue ....


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 5, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Bro sandisk is absolutely fine...I use it on my 2 DSLR and 3 mobiles   do one thing...copy all the pics from your memory card and format it from the DSLR ...its never recommended to format a memory card from computer and used in DSLR ...try this and tell us if it solved the issue ....



sure will try it out now
thanks for your reply
will post an update once i finish the stuff you mentioned


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 12, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Nikon has 4 focus modes on D3300 - Auto, Continuous, Servo and MF. 1st and last are self explanatory.
> 
> In AF-S mode you select one one the focus points and the camera focuses on that. Keeping the shutter half pressed keeps the focus fixed, so if you move the camera, your subject will go out of focus
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 12, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Bump


Bump.!!!!


----------



## kaz (Oct 12, 2014)

In AF-C mode the camera will focus while taking pic even after you are holding the shutter button half pressed...In AF-C the camera won't refocus after the shutter button is half pressed and will let you take a pic with that focus only...
AF-S is useful for clicking stationary objects like moon and other non moving subjets...AF-C is good for moving objects....


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> in af-c mode the camera will focus while taking pic even after you are holding the shutter button half pressed...in af-c af-s the camera won't refocus after the shutter button is half pressed and will let you take a pic with that focus only...
> af-saf-c is useful for clicking stationary objects like moon and other non moving subjets... af-caf-s is good for moving objects....



ftfy 

- - - Updated - - -

wth..

wrong

- - - Updated - - -

ehh.. strikethrough BB code not working..


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2014)

kaz said:


> In AF-C mode the camera will focus while taking pic even after you are holding the shutter button half pressed...In *[STRIKE]AF-C[/STRIKE] AF-S* the camera won't refocus after the shutter button is half pressed and will let you take a pic with that focus only...
> AF-S is useful for clicking stationary objects like moon and other non moving subjets...AF-C is good for moving objects....


AF-C - Auto focus continuous
AF-S - Auto focus single

Strike through is working, Anirban.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Oct 16, 2014)

*GET OVER $2,000 WORTH OF PHOTOGRAPHY EDUCATION FOR ONLY $89 TODAY*

*5daydeal.com/

I think this bundle is a good start for enthu photographers out here!
Please let me know if anyone is buying, we can share 50/50 because I cant do the full amount atm.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 17, 2014)

Deal alert Canon EOS 1200D 18 0 Megapixels DSLR Black KIT W EF S 18 55mm KIT | eBay

1200D with kit for 19K and genuine canon warranty(2yrs)


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2014)

I want a Tammy 90mm Macro   could not arrange for money yet...its the perfect season for bugs and butterflies all around


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Deal alert Canon EOS 1200D 18 0 Megapixels DSLR Black KIT W EF S 18 55mm KIT | eBay
> 
> 1200D with kit for 19K and genuine canon warranty(2yrs)


One helluva festival sale for this seller. He has just done 800+ sales in the last 12 months. With this deal, he has sold over 1300 EOS1200D


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 20, 2014)

nac said:


> One helluva festival sale for this seller. He has just done 800+ sales in the last 12 months. With this deal, he has sold over 1300 EOS1200D



FK offerring the same too. Plus on FK you get 10% off if you use SBI cards making it even cheaper...


----------



## ITTechPerson (Oct 20, 2014)

Friends Please suggest a big zoom camera with view finder under 20k. No specific choice.... (Tilted display would be an added advantage)


Posting duplicate .... please don't mind.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 20, 2014)

Nikon p600


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> FK offerring the same too. Plus on FK you get 10% off if you use SBI cards making it even cheaper...


That's so tempting  Seems like this year offers are the best in the last 3 years.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 21, 2014)

there are some really amazing deals going on, A couple of friends just bought lenses at almost half the price. Even I'm tempted to get some prime lenses, but unfortunately no one seems to make lenses for the sony E mount systems


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2014)

Need a lens cleaner. Dust and lint accumulating  Something around 1000 bucks or cheaper if it is good.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2014)

^Lenspen on ebay.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 23, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Need a lens cleaner. Dust and lint accumulating  Something around 1000 bucks or cheaper if it is good.





anirbandd said:


> ^Lenspen on ebay.



Lens pen Like Anirban said. But after buying one I find it rather expensive. My feeling is that a good-thick paintbrush ( ~ under half-inch wide, watercolor type) + vaccum cleaner works better. FOr any grime that has stuck to the lens, I use water to moisten + lens cleaning cloth


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2014)

hmm but I think the magnetic cleaner on lenspen is the most useful...the dust sticks to lenspen and gets removed

- - - Updated - - -

  not a single shot even this diwali...I tried to take cracker shots but all was over when I went up to shoot them

- - - Updated - - -

I have decided to sell off my Old and trusty DSLR Nikon D3100+18-55vr yet again...I just have 4 days more to sell it...I will buy a Tammy 90mm with the money   Interested guys can ping me.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 24, 2014)

^Try olx. You might get a good deal there


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2014)

[MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] I can reduce the price but want somebody to use it nicely ... I dont want OLX , I am not even putting it on jjmehta forum ...will check if any of my friends or family wants it ...


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 24, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> sure will try it out now
> thanks for your reply
> will post an update once i finish the stuff you mentioned



Update-
sorry for my extremely late update,this solution worked for me
copied back the photos etc and its all good now

- - - Updated - - -

btw im leaving for vacation on sunday,should i do a full battery drain and recharge for my 1200D?
like is it recommended?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2014)

good that it worked  
they say it increases the battery life ...but how will you do a drain off.. even if I switch on my cam for 2 days it wont drain off 10 % of battery

just charge it for now to 100% and use it


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 25, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> good that it worked
> they say it increases the battery life ...but how will you do a drain off.. even if I switch on my cam for 2 days it wont drain off 10 % of battery
> 
> just charge it for now to 100% and use it



oh thanks 
i heard the only way to drain is to put it on slideshow,though even that should take ages i guess


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2014)

yey My Macro lens is here  Its the Tamron 90mm f2.8 Non-di ..bought for 10k 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7465/15606866649_44d2a964eb_c.jpgTamron 90mm non-di by SujoyPackrasy1, on Flickr

Now you may think how its cheap and why didnt get the newer one the Tammy 90mm di ld 

Soo this is a discontinued old version of new tamron 90mm. This was made for non-digital cameras almost 10 years back ...it can take 1:1 macro and good thing is it can be used in full frame cameras too which the newer one cant be  ...its built quality is great...but it dont have a motor inside soo it will work on my D7000 but not lower end DSLRs ...optically its similar to newer one  ..and I saved 5k on that 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8647/15607519657_9e281065ce_c.jpgTamron 90mm non-di by SujoyPackrasy1, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2014)

its soo difficult to use these ...my Nikon 55mm micro was much easier...I have to learn it


----------



## nac (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats. 
Second macro lens in your collection.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks Nac ..its 2nd ...by chance both are full frame compatible...this one will AF when required ...I am watching loads of youtube videos whole day to understand the settings required for macro at 1:1 ...my 1:2 lens was soo much easier


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 18, 2015)

finally started searching for a new pocketable camera ...I am targetting RX100, fuji XQ1 , fuji X10 and S110 ...also if I get a good deal on sony CX240 cam coder ....its time to get engaged


----------



## tkin (Jan 18, 2015)

D5500 was previewed, no substantial upgrade over the D5300, rather it's the D5300+Touchscreen-GPS. Hope the D5300 price goes down soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 18, 2015)

D5300 is still too costly ...who cares about D5500 now...if you have 50k to spend on a dslr then getting a D7000 is still better

But nikon 300F4 VR is too good ....its just 700gm down from 1.8 kg ...and 4.5 stop VR ...too good


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> finally started searching for a new pocketable camera ...I am targetting RX100, fuji XQ1 , fuji X10 and S110 ...also if I get a good deal on sony CX240 cam coder ....its time to get engaged


You can't find brand new S110 in India. But it sells for < 200 USD. That's a steal. But no India warranty and someone has to buy and bring it from US. Until now, I didn't know that XQ1 was available in Indian market. X10 is too old. RX100 is in whole different league.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2015)

I am getting RX100 for 18k...howz the deal...I have to get something before 25th 

I actually liked XQ1..its stylish pocketable and have bigger sensor then advance P&S like S110( 2/3 inch va 1/1.7" )


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I am getting RX100 for 18k...howz the deal...I have to get something before 25th


That's a steal man...   Deal is as good as getting S110 for 11k. Don't you think?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2015)

hmm but RX100 is 3 yr old model ....I am still thinking...will ask seller to ship for free ..lets see


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 20, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> hmm but RX100 is 3 yr old model ....I am still thinking...will ask seller to ship for free ..lets see



But among the options you  have,  this is better than the rest by a big margin.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2015)

Ooh no..my dad says that we will get it later at the time of merrige in April..fo engagement we will try with dslr only..god save the pics.. Lol


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 20, 2015)

do RX100 and the other cameras mentioned really match "DSLR Level"?
am thinking of getting something portable for casual use and I think Im spoiled by dslr quality photos now so regular point and shoots arent my thing anymore,my old point and shoots are still mint and kept in my cupboard 
Im also tempted by EOS M


----------



## amjath (Jan 20, 2015)

Need suggestion for point and shoot camera at 6000


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2015)

Kkn13.. You have 3 ways..
Get m4/3 camera and get lenses
Get a rx100 type cam and compromise a little
Get fuji x100 type apsc sensor fixed lens cam which are costly but have dslr level qualiy


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> do RX100 and the other cameras mentioned really match "DSLR Level"?
> am thinking of getting something portable for casual use and I think Im spoiled by dslr quality photos now so regular point and shoots arent my thing anymore,my old point and shoots are still mint and kept in my cupboard
> Im also tempted by EOS M


The so called "image quality" from an APSC sensor (DSLR) is better than 1". PERIOD
But does it mean, everyone should buy DSLR and ditch the idea of large sensor compact. NO. There was this guy named "nac"  who started this discussion "Do you need a DSLR?" but failed to emphasis what could an advanced compact could do in that discussion. May be he don't know how to put them in words.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Need suggestion for point and shoot camera at 6000


You may likely to find about a dozen cameras, buy the one you like. Just make sure that the camera has some kind of mechanical stabilization.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2015)

The main confusion with me is -
Only I know how to operate my D7000
I have full confidence that people will mess my pics badly when they will shoot me
mobile cam pics r ok but not print quality
normal P&S quality does not impress me after DSLR and no point buying them
M4/3 or Nikon j1 or ILC like these produce good quality but there lenses are big and it fails the purpose of small camera.

only Cam like XQ1 or X10 or RX100 fits in everything with little compromise


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 20, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Only I know how to operate my D7000
> I have full confidence that people will mess my pics badly when they will shoot me


Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 20, 2015)

nac said:


> The so called "image quality" from an APSC sensor (DSLR) is better than 1". PERIOD
> But does it mean, everyone should buy DSLR and ditch the idea of large sensor compact. NO. There was this guy named "nac"  who started this discussion "Do you need a DSLR?" but failed to emphasis what could an advanced compact could do in that discussion. May be he don't know how to put them in words.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Lol  
Thanks btw,what do you think of EOS M vs RX100?

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> The main confusion with me is -
> Only I know how to operate my D7000
> I have full confidence that people will mess my pics badly when they will shoot me



I know that feel bro!  
My bday was in this month and at my party with family and family friends at home,there are no decent photos of me,I was forced to use a tripod and put a timer by the end of it to get a few decent shots of me


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2015)

my birthday pics were ruined twice due to this...and I dont want to ruin my engagement or marrige pics...I want a simple good quality P&S


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Thanks btw,what do you think of EOS M vs RX100?


If you use pancake lens, fine, it will be compact. Once you slap a zoom, it will never be compact. If you're interested in mirrorless, better look at Sony or Oly or Panny. Canon is not that mature in this segment.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 21, 2015)

Sony Nex....all the way.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Mirror-less are actually eating into the dslr territory


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 22, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> my birthday pics were ruined twice due to this...and I dont want to ruin my engagement or marrige pics...I want a simple good quality P&S



  so is marriage on the cards? 

Agree completely, i can count the number of pics i have of me on one hand. 

Sony RX100 is an awesome no fuss camera. Perfect for what you want. Infact give the sony a5100 and a6000 a look too. Really great cams, very company, plus interchangeable lenses and a super fast focus


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2015)

@amlan ...if I would want that bulge of lens on the camera then why would I search for rx100, I have much better D7000 ....I find no difference with m4/3 nex with a DSLR ...ultimately we have to carry a bag, get many lenses and again spend money on those things .

and about marriage ...yes next month engagement and april marriage   ...I am still confused wether to get a camcoder or a RX100 

parents says that camcoder is much better since we already have a dslr...and anyone can use that..its simple


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 22, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @amlan ...if I would want that bulge of lens on the camera then why would I search for rx100, I have much better D7000 ....I find no difference with m4/3 nex with a DSLR ...ultimately we have to carry a bag, get many lenses and again spend money on those things .
> 
> and about marriage ...yes next month engagement and april marriage   ...I am still confused wether to get a camcoder or a RX100
> 
> parents says that camcoder is much better since we already have a dslr...and anyone can use that..its simple



if you have a younger brother or some kid from your building or something,its best to teach him to use a DSLR properly and train him before your engagement,im seriously thinking of doing that for my own parties from now on   
congrats btw


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 22, 2015)

congratulations  ... I agree with kkn13, teach some kid photography. Let him catch the bug, you'll get great shots and they'll learn a great hobby. so win win 

but agreed, if compactness is the aim then nothing beats the RX series in quality. Plus very easy to use.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2015)

great idea ...one of my friend can take these shots...will take him to marrige


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2015)

Got my S90 today...and its awesome 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7416/16500409301_de6254cd56_c.jpgCanon S90 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Feb 11, 2015)

^ What was the deal?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 11, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Got my S90 today...and its awesome
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7416/16500409301_de6254cd56_c.jpgCanon S90 by sujoyp, on Flickr



congrats 
just saw some reviews and shots taken from this camera,seems like a powerful shooter despite not being a dslr or mirrorless
im impressed!! do post some more pics or perhaps a review,even im tempted to get a point and shoot or something soon
ps-is that flash really as powerful as it looks?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 11, 2015)

The s90 is an amazing cam. Waiting for the pics and review.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2015)

@kkn The initial impression is it takes very nice pics inside room at night without a flash  but zooming in is useless in same condition and pics become worse
I shot at auto mode and I am impressed...general shots looks great...tomorrow I will try shots in office...its pocketable soo nobody will detect 

flash is powerful...I have tested at night and some pics came with correct exposure and some blown away...I need to learn more on this


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 12, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Got my S90 today...and its awesome



What price ? 
Weren't you getting a very good deal on RX 100 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2015)

I got this for 8.5k including shipping ...I was getting P330 for 10k which was better deal but the guy told me after I paid for S90..

The seller was not reducing the price of RX100 from 18k and that too I had to pay almost 1k for shipping and 700 for memory card ...that makes it almost close to 20k ...I would buy a new one for 26k rather then get this one for 20k

And I also thought that I already have DSLR soo S90 will be good enough...and really I was carrying it whole day in my shirt pocket  and it feels just as a mobile.. its low light quality is just awesome...if you dont scale it to full you will not be able to distinguish it from my D7000


----------



## nac (Feb 12, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I got this for *8.5k* including shipping ...


 
Glad to hear you're happy with the cam.
Though I have seen/heard and believed, sometimes compact can match IQ of a DSLR, still I would like to see a comparo of S90 and D7000.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Though I have seen/heard and believed, sometimes compact can match IQ of a DSLR, still I would like to see a comparo of S90 and D7000.



I've compared shots from 1100D & S110.   For daytime landscape shots I didn't see much of a difference,  But for portraits 1100D is much better.   Probably D7000 is a better camera than 1100D ?

Like nac siad , would be great to see the comparison in different scenarios.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2015)

Well fortunately my DSLT is easy to use for any noob as well , who is not acquainted with SLR terminology. So , I barely have to worry about anyone else taking my photographs.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] as I said if you dont open the pic to 100% S90 pic looks very similar to what D7000 produce with my 17-50 ...but when you open the pic at 100% you will see much grainier pic of S90 and not easy to crop

I shot in office yesterday without flash and it shoot at ISO 400 everytime..problem is ISO 400 of S90 is much grainier then D7000 ....but then S90 is capable pocket cam...I will give a comparison shoot next weekend...
 [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] its not about ease of use but pocketability ...can your dslt put in shirt pocket   even d7000 have auto mode.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I got this for 8.5k including shipping ...I was getting P330 for 10k which was better deal but the guy told me after I paid for S90..
> 
> The seller was not reducing the price of RX100 from 18k and that too I had to pay almost 1k for shipping and 700 for memory card ...that makes it almost close to 20k ...I would buy a new one for 26k rather then get this one for 20k
> 
> And I also thought that I already have DSLR soo S90 will be good enough...and really I was carrying it whole day in my shirt pocket  and it feels just as a mobile.. its low light quality is just awesome...if you dont scale it to full you will not be able to distinguish it from my D7000



Yeah every DSLR needs a point and shoot side by side for certain shots where a dslr might have trouble-close up (ie if you dont have an 18-55mm or a 40mm or 50mm lens)
I carry my Canon point and shoot along with my dslr


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 15, 2015)

All the more reason not to recommend DSLRs to people who don't really need them.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2015)

yes...its not that everyone needs a DSLR...DSLR is more of a status symbol for some...just like getting a SUV rather than a car even if you dont want to offroad

I tried convincing a friend for RX100 but it seems he is stuck with dslr only...and says he can manage the bulk...I suggested to get a D5100 kit


----------



## justgothere (Feb 15, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> yes...its not that everyone needs a DSLR...DSLR is more of a status symbol for some...just like getting a SUV rather than a car even if you dont want to offroad
> 
> I tried convincing a friend for RX100 but it seems he is stuck with dslr only...and says he can manage the bulk...I suggested to get a D5100 kit


Fully agree. Till they get a DSLR, every moron blames their camera.  Once they get it they blame their apathy to do pp. Then they forget and touch base at olx. DSLR is ego massage in cheap lol 
Cheers


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd actually defend the people wanting to for a DSLR. they've been told repeatedly that it gives excellent image quality, all awesome images they've seen came from a DSLR and every ad/expert/friend tells them how awesome their DSLR is. So to them a DSLR is the only way to get great images. Purchasing one is an easy choice to make is you can afford one. 

It's after the purchase that they realize that a lot more goes into a great image than just a "DSLR". Thats when they usually give up and head for OLX


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2015)

yes I agree with you amlan...but I dont understand one thing...why people look soo down to post processing, like we are cheating  its a necessity in photography...people talk make me feel guilty of PP sometimes


----------



## justgothere (Feb 15, 2015)

Almost all the roads lead to olx,  that's the compensation. Enough cheap gear for those who wait


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 16, 2015)

Sujoy, PP is always a tough thing to justify. Even i feel that at times PP is the only thing that makes the pic great. Check out many of the instagram pics. Which means that rather than a photographer you are better at image manipulation.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2015)

but out of camera pics of DSLR are never great....thats the reason RAW concept is there...and when I show out of cam pics to friends they dont belive that its from DSLR, only after PP it looks great


----------



## nac (Feb 16, 2015)

Can we start Anti-DSLR group? 


sujoyp said:


> people talk make me feel guilty of PP sometimes


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 16, 2015)

nac said:


> Can we start Anti-DSLR group?



with what ? Those baby cams ?


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 16, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> people talk make me feel guilty of PP sometimes


Which is, of course, the objective behind them speaking them that way. People try to make others feel inferior because they feel inferior when they see the beautiful photos you exhibit and they need to boost their ego. It reminds me of girls who see another girl who has perfectly styled hair, makeup, dress, accessories, etc., and claim that they themselves only go for the natural look because that is more 'real'. Just like the guy who didn't budget for a flashgun and then knocks the guy with a speedlite by saying that he prefers to use natural light because that is, well, 'real'. 

You can see quite a lot of this jealousy exhibited in photography
* You are not a 'real' photographer if you post process
* You are not a 'real' photographer if you use anything other than manual mode
* You are not a 'real' photographer if you use autofocus
* You are not a 'real' photographer if you don't use film
* etc. etc. etc.

It is a No True Scotsman fallacy stuck on infinite loop.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2015)

[MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION] ...I am feeling much better after reading your comment  now I have an example to tell 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] as a DSLR holder I cant be on anti-DSLR side ...I just hope someday nikon release a F-mount mirrorless cam with APSC sensor ...it will be perfect to make a change


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 16, 2015)

In the end ....all that matters is the final image rendered. No matter whether its framed using a high end SLR or a film camera. If it pleases, it's the best.


----------



## nac (Feb 16, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> with what ? Those baby cams ?


 Mine is a bulky baby...



sujoyp said:


> @nac  as a DSLR holder I cant be on anti-DSLR side ...I just hope someday nikon release a F-mount mirrorless cam with APSC sensor ...it will be perfect to make a change


I was just kidding. I picked it as a hobby and it's been 3+ years. I have read blog/articles like why one should (n't) buy compact/CSC/DSLR and why should you go for premium compacts and don't spend on entry level DSLR, just straight away go for FF DSLR... and the list goes on and on. Every one of 'em justifying their views/opinions. (I don't know how many of 'em are paid articles as a part of marketing). Why the hell I would want to spend 70 grand for X100S or a similar camera when I can just spend less than 1/3rd and get a DSLR. Just because it's compact, then ?@#$ it. Me being cheap, I wouldn't go or suggest anyone to go for super premium cameras.

I have more than half a dozen pair of trousers, would I buy one for the next festival. Hell yeah!!! Do I need one? NO. But it's for pleasure and wearing a new one on a festival makes everyone feels happy. So buying DSLR is more like out of desire/pleasure rather than need (Yeah, sure many are wrongly informed/expecting that DSLR will make wonderful photographs). If one wants, and he can afford it, then most likely he will buy one (some regret later for buying one  )


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 16, 2015)

nac said:


> Why the hell I would want to spend 70 grand for X100S or a similar camera when I can just spend less than 1/3rd and get a DSLR. Just because it's compact, then ?@#$ it. Me being cheap, I wouldn't go or suggest anyone to go for super premium cameras.



I like to travel without carrying any bags.    If I had a DSLR all the photos I took would had been taken at home.  I'd rather buy an expensive compact than a DSLR  but that's just my pov.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2015)

@gen none of your expensive compact can do good macro or birding as good as a dedicated lens  now here comes the thing...ILC will always have the advantage of more lenses 

Compacts with larger sensor may beat DSLR at portrait or landscape or low light but never on macro or birding


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 16, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @gen none of your expensive compact can do good macro or birding as good as a dedicated lens  now here comes the thing...ILC will always have the advantage of more lenses
> Compacts with larger sensor may beat DSLR at portrait or landscape or low light but never on macro or birding



For me I couldn't care less about birding/macros. And then how would I shoot birds if I never carried the DSLR out of home. 
A cheap DSLR  would beat a compact for people shots  but for my levels of interests I guess I am willing to make that sacrifice in IQ.


I think this makes it important for people to know what kind of photography interests them.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2015)

You are right...I actually love to do only macro and birding and maybe some landscape..but shooting people bore me..maybe I will stick with dslr for longer time


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I like to travel without carrying any bags.    If I had a DSLR all the photos I took would had been taken at home.  I'd rather buy an expensive compact than a DSLR  but that's just my pov.


Yeah, I get your point. And you're sure about what you want and you know what you can expect from a compact. That's good.

In my case, I want a DSLR. But do I need one? Hmmm....  I don't know. I don't think I have one good reason to justify me buying a DSLR. And I can't afford it right now. Really I want to learn this art and I can do so with the camera I have. I don't necessarily need a DSLR to learn it. It seems more like I don't have will/perseverance to "learn to see". I started a book, and I couldn't complete it. It's been on the shelf for a very long time, collecting dust. I come up with lot of reasons why I couldn't do the exercise/project, but why I couldn't bring one single reason that I could do it. I wish I could do what I wanted to do, not just photography, pretty much everything in life.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 17, 2015)

Well an ILC gives you a lot more room to experiment. You can fit random lenses, reverse lenses, use bulb mode, experiment around with post processing of RAW files, fit external flashes, filters (polarizing and ND being the coolest) and a million more things.

If you want a compact one then you can get a mirrorless, if you want to try sports or birding then there are many mirrored ones to choose from. 

But at the end its still about the photographer and not the cam. Some of the best instagram profiles are of people who've been super creative with just a phone or a compact cam. Hell some of my best pics are from my canon sx120.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

I am getting rx100 mark 2 for 21k which is 8 months old. how is the deal guys?


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am getting rx100 mark 2 for 21k which is 8 months old. how is the deal guys?


Good deal I would say. Make sure everything is perfect with the camera and buy it.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

nac said:


> Good deal I would say. Make sure everything is perfect with the camera and buy it.



Yeah I will be checking the camera tomorrow. BTW any tips on what to check more precisely?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2015)

thats a great deal...just check all the functionality of camera...a P&S may develop a problem if it fells down..check any crack


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> thats a great deal...just check all the functionality of camera...a P&S may develop a problem if it fells down..check any crack



On the sensor right coz I think there is something wrong in the center of the lens. There is a hairline crack thing.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2015)

not on sensor but on lens too..just like you pointed out...check properly


----------



## nac (Feb 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> On the sensor right coz I think there is something wrong in the center of the lens. There is a hairline crack thing.


Actually, I am not sure what you're trying to say here. You checked the camera and find a crack in the lens???

You can't look at the sensor of RX100 M2. It's not a DSLR. But pretty much everything you read in "the checklist of buying used DSLR" would fit compacts too. Google it, you will find a lot of info on buying used cameras. Here are few..
Buying A Used Digital SLR? Wait! 3 ThingsÂ*To Look Out For
Checklist for Buying Used Cameras and Lenses on Craigslist


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

Oops sorry I meant to say the lens. Thanks for the link.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 18, 2015)

To be honest a slight crack or scratch on the lens usually will not affect the image quality all that much. Do click a couple of pics and check though

Check all buttons and dials, flash, zooming mechanism and all. Connect it to a laptop and see that the ports are ok and don't lose connection on moving the wire.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 19, 2015)

OK guys got the camera for two days on trial basis to check it out properly.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2015)

thats great...have fun and check properly.

amlan if the lens have very slight scratch or fungus its fine...but P&S are very delicate...I would take a bit less risk on P&S


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 19, 2015)

Agreed, post the pics here so we can "check" as well.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 19, 2015)

a bit off topic but changing the lens on a sony point and shoot should be roughly between 3k-6k depending on model(Ive dropped 2 of my cybershot cameras in the past)


----------



## nac (Feb 20, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> a bit off topic but changing the lens on a sony point and shoot should be roughly between 3k-6k depending on model(Ive dropped 2 of my cybershot cameras in the past)


Seems like a decent pricing, but I doubt it, if this is gonna be the range for RX100... What were the models you got it fixed?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> thats great...have fun and check properly.
> 
> amlan if the lens have very slight scratch or fungus its fine...but P&S are very delicate...I would take a bit less risk on P&S



Pics coming soon.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> a bit off topic but changing the lens on a sony point and shoot should be roughly between 3k-6k depending on model(Ive dropped 2 of my cybershot cameras in the past)



that's cheap! which model did you get fixed?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 21, 2015)

nac said:


> Seems like a decent pricing, but I doubt it, if this is gonna be the range for RX100... What were the models you got it fixed?





$hadow said:


> Pics coming soon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I dont remember the model no of the newer one but the older one was a W-series cybershot which I paid 3.5k to repair,paid 5k for the newer one
RX100's lens will obviously be more expensive but I think itll not cross 6-8k


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

^^Oh thanks for the input.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2015)

yesterday took many pics with canon s90 in low light all without flash...what I feels is it loose details in low light...although pics are perfect..and it was soo good not to carry DSLR in crowd...

here is the link to album...see the pics yourself 

*www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10155264079485424.1073741880.703330423&type=1&l=fa33e8eb8f

I think they are great for a P&S 3 gen old and that too all without flash 

It shot mostly on f3.2 or f4 and with ISO from 400-800


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

^^The shots came out nice


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I dont remember the model no of the newer one but the older one was a W-series cybershot which I paid 3.5k to repair,paid 5k for the newer one
> RX100's lens will obviously be more expensive but I think itll not cross 6-8k


What was the price of those cameras when you bought them? I still think it would cost a lot more than 6-8k.


sujoyp said:


> *www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10155264079485424.1073741880.703330423&type=1&l=fa33e8eb8f


I just looked at those thumbnails. It's good.


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 22, 2015)

Those photos are excellent, but I wouldn't exactly call that low light! Those are some pretty powerful lights in the background, and shadows are quite sharp. Nevertheless, I think this once again proves the excellent utility of P&S; they are a better choice than DSLRs if you are taking snapshots in favourable lighting conditions but inconvenient camera-hauling conditions. Also possible that people are more relaxed and spontaneous when they don't have a big black box aimed at them. Horses for courses.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2015)

yes [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION], [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] and [MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION] ...pics came nice...and nobody knew that they are not shot with my DSLR but a simple P&S (looks simple but advance p&S) and all pics in Auto mode 

Raja there are lot of light but I see less grains on the pic...try any P&S at night without flash it produces very grainy pics...ISO 600 is descent enough ...and really people feel much better with P&S then a dslr...also I am much relaxed when giving cam to my friends hands...this P&S is cheap ..my DSLR +17-50 combo is 70k but this P&S is just 9k 

my friend who took S90 to her honeymoon was also happy with results...I saw some of the pics..results are good...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 22, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> It shot mostly on f3.2 or f4 and with ISO from 400-800




Why shoot at f3.2 & not f2.0 ?  Because you zoomed ?


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2015)

^ Probably, zoomed in.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

I didnt zoomed ...donno it was on fully Auto..didnt touch any settings ...maybe due to face detection...to keep focus on multiple faces it needs to keep f number high ...its my guess


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

Auto pilot did a nice job there compared to other point and shoot I have seen.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

yes shadow...thats the exact thing i too think...thats the purpose of that cam for me


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

No more hassle of carrying DSLR with you.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2015)

nac said:


> What was the price of those cameras when you bought them? I still think it would cost a lot more than 6-8k.



I paid 13k for my W-series years ago and my other cybershot(I gifted it to my young cousin so dont know the model no) ,I purchased for 17k in 2011


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I paid 13k for my W-series years ago and my other cybershot(I gifted it to my young cousin so dont know the model no) ,I purchased for 17k in 2011


Seems like your rough ballpark could be the range to fix cracked lens of RX100. But to me it seems like a lot cheaper. We will if any one gets quote from Sony.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2015)

nac said:


> Seems like your rough ballpark could be the range to fix cracked lens of RX100. But to me it seems like a lot cheaper. We will if any one gets quote from Sony.



yeah best way to find out is through sony
its worth a try to get a quote


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> No more hassle of carrying DSLR with you.



yup for non photographic tour no need to carry DSLR now


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 23, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I didnt zoomed ...donno it was on fully Auto..didnt touch any settings ...maybe due to face detection...to keep focus on multiple faces it needs to keep f number high ...its my guess



You can keep that at F2.0 & still have everything in focus for people shots.  The good thing about that is you can keep a higher shutter speed then.  
That way in M mode you can forget about aperture and adjust only ISO and shutter speed  by configuring ISO  on the front dial, its super fast that way.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

I dont want to think all that  just point and shoot


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> You can keep that at F2.0 & still have everything in focus for people shots.  The good thing about that is you can keep a higher shutter speed then.
> That way in M mode you can forget about aperture and adjust only ISO and shutter speed  by configuring ISO  on the front dial, its super fast that way.


Though Sujoy know how to use these things, it's a good when it comes from the user of similar camera on how to use our gear best.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

I am kind of in love with this rx100. Might buy it now.


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am kind of in love with this rx100. Might buy it now.


What's the one you have right now?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup the RX100 is an amazing camera. Hope that lens scratch is not ruining your image quality


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2015)

I really loved RX100 .....but as you all know I already have a dslr system...and lots of money invested there...for a starter who have no intention to do photography but do not want to compromise with quality of his pic..
@gen I am not sure about the quality of bokeh or OOF background you will get with rx100...but a similar priced dslr + 50mm will produce pro level OOF

When I bought my first digicam the sony T100, it cost me 23k in 2007 ...if same situation today I would buy a RX100


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> When I bought my first digicam the sony T100, it cost me 23k in 2007 ...if same situation today I would buy a RX100


Wooowwww!!! It was super expensive.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2015)

yup it was quit modern actually...dust proof..no moving part...max zoom at that time 5x  very compact


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

So I purchased the camera today for and before buying I got it checked at the service center and the guy told me that this is not something which can interfere with the pics.


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2015)

^ Congrats... Second one to own RX100 here.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2015)

congrats shadow


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats, the RX100 finally won you over. Waiting for pics now 

Sujoy, even my first cam, sony w115 cost me almost 15k. It had a couple of features that even my NEX6 does not have


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

Will upload the pics soon. I will be going to Mauritius so a few good shots will soon be coming up.


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2015)

Wowie kazowie!!! *www.ukcorsa-d.com/forum/images/smilies/suprised.gifDid you guys see? Nikon has announced an 83x bridge...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

nac said:


> Wowie kazowie!!! *www.ukcorsa-d.com/forum/images/smilies/suprised.gifDid you guys see? Nikon has announced an 83x bridge...



Link please. Too lazy to google it.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Link please. Too lazy to google it.



Nikon Coolpix P900 point-and-shoot has a monstrous 83x zoom

edit-i only seem to be post quoting you these days


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2015)

wow thats awesome...I want to see birding performance and other specs


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> edit-i only seem to be post quoting you these days


Is that me? 


sujoyp said:


> wow thats awesome...I want to see birding performance and other specs


Other than the zoom, nothing else is surprising. Oh! price is... expected to be 600 grand. That's a lot, but that's where the other camera (SX60) is priced around.

The only good thing is, after a long time Nikon has brought faster lens (f/2.8) on bridge and @ tele it's f/6.5. Much better than SX60. It looks bigger than a DSLR and weighs a lot too. Will see how it's performs...

Nikon P series bridge were not considered much when SX and FZ were doing great. Now...

Panasonic pretty much abandoned this segment by upping their FZ line with FZ1000.
Canon is on the way to make light weight bridge. In another a year or two, they will bring the 100x zoom with slowest lens f/5.6-f/11


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 2, 2015)

nac said:


> Is that me?



i meant shadow but yeah you too


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone of you taken interest in Astro Photography ?
I am thinking of buying a mid-range telescope and a Lens Adaptor so as to attach my Dig-Cam to the Telescope.

I was wondering if someone on the forum has done it successfully yet.

From what I know , we need a T-ring and a pretty good telescope for the purpose. The results are pretty impressive and out of the world. 

I couldn't find much online for my Sony Alpha and T Rings in India.

- - - Updated - - -

Apparently there are 500-2400mm f/8 or f/11 mirror lenses for Cams but not sure if they really suffice for this purpose or not. For normal photography they are not much helpful because of the bizzare bookeh ( referring to the donuts ) they create in OOF images.


----------



## nac (Mar 3, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Has anyone of you taken interest in Astro Photography ?


I have. But just with my compact camera. I wanted to go to a place where there is little to no light pollution and do an astro photo shoot. With the help of map, less polluted places I find are reserve forest which I don't think is possible stay there in the middle of the night.

I might have come across one or two discussion about telescope and adapter, but don't remember if anyone have tried. DIY things are Anorion forte  Ping him...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Nikon Coolpix P900 point-and-shoot has a monstrous 83x zoom
> 
> edit-i only seem to be post quoting you these days



Well thanks for the link and do keep quoting me since I do not like no notification message when I log in.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 11, 2015)

Nissin Di600 got delivered. Thanks  [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] for the help. iTTL mode works well with D3300. Will post a review later

*i.imgur.com/BbiE51z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YyKlbM6.jpg


----------



## nac (Mar 11, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> Nissin Di600 got delivered. Thanks   @sujoy  for the help. iTTL mode works well with D3300. Will post a review later


Congrats... And posting your review, post test photographs too...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 11, 2015)

looks very impressive Prashant ... how much did it cost? how is the TTL? post some sample pics with this


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 12, 2015)

9.5K. TTL works fine. Slightly overexposed sometimes. Will post test shots later


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Xiaomi is going to launch a action cam for about 4k in china.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2015)

congrats prashant...Nissin build quality is as good as nikon, canons ...enjoy


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Xiaomi is going to launch a action cam for about 4k in china.


Yes it seems to be performing better than gopro hero at half the price


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes it seems to be performing better than gopro hero at half the price



It will be going to come in handy for anyone going for a 10k camera budget.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 23, 2015)

[MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION], does this flash also work as a slave? if so then I'm fully expecting to see some philip bloom type shots from you in the coming days. 

Strobist


BTW people, do check out this amazing video on how a camera works. 

[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmjeCchGRQo[/youtube]

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmjeCchGRQo


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2015)

amlan cant see the video


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 24, 2015)

Hope it is visible now


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2015)

Photographing milky way is possible with compact camera like SX130? I have been thinking or dreaming that it's possible if the conditions are perfect. I have tried but the conditions aren't perfect. Now the summer is here, I can try it again.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2015)

Nac try it...I dont think your small sensor can capture such fine details of stars....but give it a try


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 30, 2015)

I've captured star trails with the sx120. You'll need to bump up the ISO but you should get most stars if you find a dark enough place


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I've captured star trails with the sx120. You'll need to bump up the ISO but you should get most stars if you find a dark enough place


Star trails with SX130, yes it's possible. I have tried. But photographing milky way????

I have seen milky way photographs taken with Canon S3 - it's sensor is little smaller than mine but brighter lens. So I have been thinking that if it's possible with S3, than it's sure possible with mine. But finding the perfect condition is the problem. Do I dare to go alone to the wild to avoid light pollution? Oooo... even the thought scares me  But hoping to get this year... Will see...


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2015)

how is the Canon Ixus SX265??


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> how is the Canon Ixus SX265??


You mean IXUS 265? It's a nice looking camera, makes good image @ bright day light. The only concern is small aperture and for that reason, I am not suggesting. But one of the cheapest CMOS sensor camera.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

What do you guys think is point and shoot category slowly dyeing?


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What do you guys think is point and shoot category slowly dyeing?


Mobile camera is one of the main reason or at least that's what being mentioned in every article. I wouldn't say dying, it's more like an evolution. Two years ago, less than 10% of the cameras were large sensor camera. But for the last two years about 18% of cameras are large sensor.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2015)

I find P&S sensor on mobiles really useful...It saves us from taking P&S ...Now days I find optical zoom on P&S a real gimmic ...sort of useless feature..it always degrades the quality
P&S with big sensors are the trend today...and its giving dslr a stiff compitition


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

I used Note 4 camera and compared it with my rx 100. I won't say it surpassed the quality of rx 100 but it gave a tough fight in terms of picture quality and color reproduction. This made me left wondering are P&S still worth the investment made.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2015)

shadow copy both the pics on lappy/pc and open it on 17 inch or on a tv you can immideately understand the difference

mobile pics looks nice on a full hd 5 inch screen but not that good on bigger screens


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> shadow copy both the pics on lappy/pc and open it on 17 inch or on a tv you can immideately understand the difference
> 
> mobile pics looks nice on a full hd 5 inch screen but not that good on bigger screens



I am comparing those on my y510p.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2015)

ooh really..then take the pic at night and compare again


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

For this I have to wait since I am still home and my friend is at college and along that I also sold my rx 100.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2015)

Daylight pics will have hardly any difference except in dynamic range. Night photos will  have a difference since the RX100 handles high ISO really well. 

Try taking a backlit shot and compare. Also quality when you zoom into the pic will be very different


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 2, 2015)

How is this pic taken ? The lights are on in most buildings but it doesn't looks like night time from the sky.
long exposure at evening ?

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7395/8888580726_90eb4763cb_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2015)

I feel its 2 pics merged at different time...one at day time and one at evening ...merged togather

or lot many pics merged in an HDR taken during the day


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2015)

Pretty cool...  Looks like a merged pic


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 3, 2015)

I think its a long exposure in the evening just as it started going dark
Ive taken a similar pice before at night when I was trying to figure out BULB shots using a remote shutter

basically I just mounted my camera on a tripod,opened up aperture fully and left it open for 40-50 seconds
it was night time and I was on my terrace,the shot I got wasnt clear like the one posted above and was extremely clear white(both the sky and the building) but every detail-lights on the building etc were perfectly clear
will post the pic if I find it,have it somewhere


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Any suggestion for a mobile camera tripod. My mom is looking for one. The images sometimes shake a lot when she uses her mobile for that.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Any suggestion for a mobile camera tripod. My mom is looking for one. The images sometimes shake a lot when she uses her mobile for that.



I had purchased a tripod for my 1200D 8 months ago for 2.5k
decent one and very portable
it came with a phone "mount" as well(I think its for remote flash but it worked well for my phones as well,has a foam finish inside so it wont touch the screen),suitable for upto 5" display phones

i cant find the exact model online but ill link you to a similar model
heres a pic-
*es.doodigital.com/images/large/359758_3.jpg
it says velbon,the one I bought is exact 1:1 and is velkon
dunno if mine is fake or something because it feels very premium etc

in the pic posted,you can see the phone/flash mount,not sure what it exactly is but I use it for my phones sometimes

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I used Note 4 camera and compared it with my rx 100. I won't say it surpassed the quality of rx 100 but it gave a tough fight in terms of picture quality and color reproduction. This made me left wondering are P&S still worth the investment made.



In normal conditions, all might seem similar,try tough conditions such as night,low light etc thats the best way to judge a camera
also see resolution etc


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] 2.5k is a lot of a simple tripod. But I think I can get one. Me and my few friends are going to launch a review channel on youtube. We made the ID and channel info and all. But for my mom any cheaper alternative?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2015)

get any cheap tripod stand from ebay...a gorrilapod lookalike will also work


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 5, 2015)

You can usually find a surface and do jugaad to act as a tripod. 
A gorillapod is awesome and I'd you get one it will be great


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2015)

mobiles are very light ..just 150-200gm max soo no issues.

mobile tripod | eBay


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> mobiles are very light ..just 150-200gm max soo no issues.
> 
> mobile tripod | eBay



Thanks I got one.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 9, 2015)

or else theres always the good old selfie stick or even the "single leg" pod(no clue what its called),used purely for stability


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 9, 2015)

Monopod


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> or else theres always the good old selfie stick or even the "single leg" pod(no clue what its called),used purely for stability



I just feel sick when I see people using those selfie stick.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 10, 2015)

It's actually pretty cool. A godsend if you are traveling alone (or need couple pics) 

Seems a little odd but the pics make up for it


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I just feel sick when I see people using those selfie stick.



yep me too
ive got really long hands and big palms,I never need a selfie stick


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yep me too
> ive got really long hands and big palms,I never need a selfie stick



I prefer tripod for these things.


----------



## Cyanide (Apr 11, 2015)

I need a suggestion from you guys; I've spectacles with which I'm not comfortable while clicking photographs. I've adjusted diopter accordingly. The problem is; the final result is not satisfying at all. When I use viewfinder for manual focus it looks fine but after viewing those on laptop, they are completely out focused. 

Another problem is of overall clarity, sharpness. I compared the pics clicked from Canon (600D vs 1200D) and Nikon (5200) as well. Pics appear more crisp, clear in all apart from 600D which I own. I'm confused whether the camera needs some adjustment in settings or should I diagnose it at a service center?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 11, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> I need a suggestion from you guys; I've spectacles with which I'm not comfortable while clicking photographs. I've adjusted diopter accordingly. The problem is; the final result is not satisfying at all. When I use viewfinder for manual focus it looks fine but after viewing those on laptop, they are completely out focused.
> 
> Another problem is of overall clarity, sharpness. I compared the pics clicked from Canon (600D vs 1200D) and Nikon (5200) as well. Pics appear more crisp, clear in all apart from 600D which I own. I'm confused whether the camera needs some adjustment in settings or should I diagnose it at a service center?



Here is something i wrote a few days ago that should help you some :-

*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-post2215677.html#post2215677



> Here is a trick that might help you with manual focus. It works on my 600D, so I'm assuming that it works on your D5200 as well.
> 
> If you listen carefully there is always a small-beep when the camera locks focus when in auto mode as you half press the shutter button. If you observe through the optical viewfinder, you'll see that all the focus-points that the camera thinks are in focus will light up red momentarily along with the beep.
> 
> ...




The 600D is a fine camera. Do you have dust or fungus on your lenses ? Or dust in the sensor ? If not, are you comparing JPEGs (in which case the D5200 has more pixels) or RAW ?(even then the 600D wouldnt lose to the 1200D)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

I personally like D5200 but 1200 is also being sold for 28k on fk if I remember correctly.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 11, 2015)

to check for fungus, remove the lens caps and detach from camera ,hold it under a tubelight and slowly adjust the focus and zoom at different angles and see if you see any particles


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2015)

or you can just give the cam to one of your friend to shoot some pics and check the pics on laptop...you will know if its your diopter problem or cam has some issues like dust fungus


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 12, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> I need a suggestion from you guys; I've spectacles with which I'm not comfortable while clicking photographs. I've adjusted diopter accordingly. The problem is; the final result is not satisfying at all. When I use viewfinder for manual focus it looks fine but after viewing those on laptop, they are completely out focused.
> 
> Another problem is of overall clarity, sharpness. I compared the pics clicked from Canon (600D vs 1200D) and Nikon (5200) as well. Pics appear more crisp, clear in all apart from 600D which I own. I'm confused whether the camera needs some adjustment in settings or should I diagnose it at a service center?


Did you perform a manual focus test on all 3 cameras, or did you manual focus on your 600D and autofocus on the 1200D and D5200? How does your 600D perform under autofocus?


----------



## nac (Apr 22, 2015)

750D/760D got listed. And 700D gets a big price cut. Now dual lens kit for 37.5k (Note, it's not STM lens). Though the deal is awesome, the seller rating ain't that good.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 22, 2015)

I am not using my SLR these days.....how often should I take it out to avoid fungus ?


----------



## nac (Apr 22, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I am not using my SLR these days.....how often should I take it out to avoid fungus ?


Once a week, I read. Just put it out in the sunlight where sunlight can pass through the lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2015)

where do you live?

if its a high humidity place like mumbai then keeping it inside for even a week will get fungus
if its a dry place then just get a big airtight transperent box and put cam inside...place the box in light every once a week ..cam will be safe


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe my camera already may have caught it then. I will look into the lens now , I am afraid.
I live in Delhi. My flat is quite Open and not so moist . I keep the camera in Camera bag with some silicon balls stocked in a cupboard where I keep my clothes.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2015)

Actually the cloths have high moisture ..from sweat or if they are not completely dry ...still check the lens


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 25, 2015)

on my last shoot, my simplex 333 failed me. One of the leg collapsed and i could barely mange to save the camera. Now thinking of buying a decent tripod. Done some research and Vanguard cx203AGH has impressed me. Any other recommendations? Budget 3-3.5K max


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2015)

Prashant doing same mistake again..save for good benro tripod..save 6k


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 25, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Prashant doing same mistake again..save for good benro tripod..save 6k


My budget is constrained unfortunately


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmm ok will check..at 3.5 u will again get same quality


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 25, 2015)

Really? Coz my simplex was ultra cheap < 1k


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2015)

You might want to check the gorillapod SLR... have had a good experience with it. Very versatile and easy to carry


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 27, 2015)

Any updates guys? I need a tripod soon because i need to film a college band music video. I have read reviews and the vanguard seems stable and smooth, can carry upto 3kg, has ball head and gun grip


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2015)

prashant it seems a good tripod...go for it...at least it have ball head.

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41e%2B8nKUu0L.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 28, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> prashant it seems a good tripod...go for it...at least it have ball head.
> 
> *ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41e%2B8nKUu0L.jpg


Thanks. Will order today


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks pretty cool...  The gun grip is lifesaver of you are shooting video... Which i guess the band will want. That plus the ball head will give you great pro quality video.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

that certainly look cool


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2015)

Got a EOS 7DMK2 (phenomenal) , EF 24-70mm f2.8L, EF400mm prime f5.6L ,a Zeiss Terra ED Binocular....

Will order one more L today and will post if I'm lucky and receive it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2015)

Awesome..pics of gears please


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Got a EOS 7DMK2 (phenomenal) , EF 24-70mm f2.8L, EF400mm prime f5.6L ,a Zeiss Terra ED Binocular....
> 
> Will order one more L today and will post if I'm lucky and receive it.


Wow...  How is everyone buying awesome gear now...  I thought only sujoy did all the gear buying


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 1, 2015)

Thats some nice gear inci. Me jelly.

Btw i ordered yongnuo rf 603 today.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2015)

Great prashant...u ordered a pair right ??

My shopping is stopped cause in mumbai i am not doing much...else i would have bough a full frame


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 1, 2015)

Yup. I wish there was an option to buy 3


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2015)

you can get one single for 1000 more


----------



## Siddhartht (May 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Great prashant...u ordered a pair right ??
> 
> My shopping is stopped cause in mumbai i am not doing much...else i would have bough a full frame



I'm planning to buy a full frame mirrorless(Pretty much A7 II, since it is THE (only) ff mirrorless)....but the cost of lenses to pair it with is.....scary.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Awesome..pics of gears please



  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] ordered a  canon ef 16-35mm f/4l is usm will have it by Friday. Send me your email I'd will mail the snaps. The 7DMK2 traclingbis so awesome yumm , I'm hearing great things about D750 did you try it?

I got 4 yongnuo 565EX Ttl .... They failed me today while shooting a Kingfisher with a snake ... The entire background is blank........I'm so down today.... Gotto get Canon TTL.....no point cheaping out on flash.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 2, 2015)

Why not post images here? We all love camera porn


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> I'm planning to buy a full frame mirrorless(Pretty much A7 II, since it is THE (only) ff mirrorless)....but the cost of lenses to pair it with is.....scary.


Lenses are expensive...  But you will have  a huge range of old legacy lenses that you can pair with the cam. Especially since the new anti shake is on the sensor. 

I've gotten a load of lenses for my NEX6 most of them at sub 5k prices


----------



## Siddhartht (May 3, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Lenses are expensive...  But you will have  a huge range of old legacy lenses that you can pair with the cam. Especially since the new anti shake is on the sensor.
> 
> I've gotten a load of lenses for my NEX6 most of them at sub 5k prices



I do have bad experience with old lenses, typically one made for rangefinders. My NEX-6 is currently out of service because of one. 
I am thinking of buying just the body and then going with a simple prime for a while. Sad my new Sigma primes will not be of much use with A7-II.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] what happened with the lens to put the cam out of commission? And how do i avoid it 

The kit lens of the A7 II is pretty good. More versatile than a prime.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2015)

@inci ..no man I have never touched any full frame till now  but I heard lot of good thing about D750


my nikon 55mm macro manual lens is much better then tammy 90mm macro ...just coz of AF I am using Tamron

read about the manual lenses before getting them...also penta prism is much easier to use then pentamirror viewfinder


----------



## kkn13 (May 3, 2015)

my (camera-noob) friend has a budget of 50k 
I suggested the 1200d with 18-55mm and 55-250mm but she seems hell bent on getting a higher end camera(she wants a better display and I feel she will be more comfy with a touch screen)
so I suggested the 700D with the same kit lenses for 40k off amazon and flipkart
any suggestions?


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2015)

If there is a budget of 50k then definitely I wont go for 1200D ...
700D is a great cam..I think its combination for 40k is a great deal 

This way she can spend the remaining 10k on useful things like bag,tripod etc


----------



## Siddhartht (May 3, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] what happened with the lens to put the cam out of commission? And how do i avoid it
> 
> The kit lens of the A7 II is pretty good. More versatile than a prime.



Rangefinder lenses typically extend the rear element tube backwards, although I knew about that, my friend didn't, and he pushed it a little too backward...Damage done. On the top of it, he tried to "buff" the scratches, and that ends the story of my NEX6. I guess normal SLR lenses don't pose this problem since there is mirror box to avoid. I would advice you against any wide angle "classical" lenses, unless it is specifically mentioned that they were meant for SLRs.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 3, 2015)

I gotta Tokina 11-16mm as macro its very good,but you need the correct techniques with it.  A very good lens with extremely good optics.

OK I'll post the snaps here soon,I hate posting it somewhere and then link it here too cumbersome..... Lazy me ... Hardly in to PC these days!!!! Had a hard time cleaning my gaming PC and heatsinkpasting every Chip !!!


----------



## raja manuel (May 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> my (camera-noob) friend has a budget of 50k
> I suggested the 1200d with 18-55mm and 55-250mm but she seems hell bent on getting a higher end camera(she wants a better display and I feel she will be more comfy with a touch screen)
> so I suggested the 700D with the same kit lenses for 40k off amazon and flipkart
> any suggestions?



The 700D is the better camera but it will require investment in additional accessories to get the most out of it. So the question really is whether your friend will turn into a shutterbug who continues to invest in the system or mothball the camera in a couple of months once the novelty has worn off and all the disadvantages of a DSLR become apparent (which may camera noobs do). If she is more likely to mothball the camera I would recommend the 1200D twin lens kit as that would mean less money wasted.

How sure are you that she needs a DSLR? How much of a camera noob is she?


----------



## kkn13 (May 3, 2015)

raja manuel said:


> The 700D is the better camera but it will require investment in additional accessories to get the most out of it. So the question really is whether your friend will turn into a shutterbug who continues to invest in the system or mothball the camera in a couple of months once the novelty has worn off and all the disadvantages of a DSLR become apparent (which may camera noobs do). If she is more likely to mothball the camera I would recommend the 1200D twin lens kit as that would mean less money wasted.
> 
> How sure are you that she needs a DSLR? How much of a camera noob is she?



shes a total camera noob
I guess if she decides to mothball,either her father(an IITian with a keen interest in gadgets) might end up with it or she may end up selling it to me
I tried convincing her for 1200D but she didnt like the display
her father asked me how 70D(not 700D) was,I tried to explain the difference and how much more he will have to shell out in the long run to make full use of a full frame camera especially for a camera noob who may or may not continue using it 

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> If there is a budget of 50k then definitely I wont go for 1200D ...
> 700D is a great cam..I think its combination for 40k is a great deal
> 
> This way she can spend the remaining 10k on useful things like bag,tripod etc



yeah thats what I thought
Do you think Nikon will have something more suited for her needs?just curious

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> Rangefinder lenses typically extend the rear element tube backwards, although I knew about that, my friend didn't, and he pushed it a little too backward...Damage done. On the top of it, he tried to "buff" the scratches, and that ends the story of my NEX6. I guess normal SLR lenses don't pose this problem since there is mirror box to avoid. I would advice you against any wide angle "classical" lenses, unless it is specifically mentioned that they were meant for SLRs.



yeah common mistake 
also happens when people put APS-C specific Lenses on a full frame body


----------



## Siddhartht (May 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah common mistake
> also happens when people put APS-C specific Lenses on a full frame body



I don't think that there is any harm in using APS-C lenses on Full frame. Typically there will be cropping factor(which should be automatically adjusted by Camera if mounts are similar, eg: E-Mount lenses can be used with any E mount camera, and DX lenses can be used with FX DSLRs from Nikon).


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2015)

if you use a APSC lens on full frame it will give a roundish black halo around the pic at certain focus length

Nikon D5300 is the compititor to this one...but its much costlier...soo stick to 700D


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Rangefinder lenses typically extend the rear element tube backwards, although I knew about that, my friend didn't, and he pushed it a little too backward...Damage done. On the top of it, he tried to "buff" the scratches, and that ends the story of my NEX6. I guess normal SLR lenses don't pose this problem since there is mirror box to avoid. I would advice you against any wide angle "classical" lenses, unless it is specifically mentioned that they were meant for SLRs.


Scary... Did not know that this also happens. I thought the adapter gave a lot of space for this... Will find out more about this


----------



## kkn13 (May 4, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> I don't think that there is any harm in using APS-C lenses on Full frame. Typically there will be cropping factor(which should be automatically adjusted by Camera if mounts are similar, eg: E-Mount lenses can be used with any E mount camera, and DX lenses can be used with FX DSLRs from Nikon).



actually most APS-C(EF-S) lenses have a lens element jutting out of the back so when you mount it on a full frame(EF),the mirror might hit the element and both lens and body will be damaged
you need to use extension tubes
Need help: EFS lenses cannot be installed on Full Frame bodies: Canon SLR Lens Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
using an EF-S lens on a full frame: Canon EOS-1D / 5D / 6D Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
You can not mount EF-S lens on full-frame body: Canon SLR Lens Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

though I have successfully mounted my 55-250mm on my uncles 5D mk3 successfully before

- - - Updated - - -

btw guys ,will 18-135mm with a 50mm prime lens(later on) be a better combo for her?
I dont know how comfy she will be with switching lenses


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2015)

@kkn for noob 50mm is total waste...even I donno how to use 50mm yet and why people praise it  

18-135 will be a superzoom lens type...My friend used it very nicely and it gave good shots...but its reach is too less once you want to zoom in to something...soo 18-55, 55-250 combo is fine


----------



## raja manuel (May 4, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> shes a total camera noob


Do you mean that she doesn't make much use of even a compact camera, and even her mobile photography is rather limited? Very high chance of mothballing.



kkn13 said:


> her father asked me how 70D(not 700D) was,I tried to explain the difference and how much more he will have to shell out in the long run to make full use of a full frame camera


70D is APS-C, not Full Frame.



sujoyp said:


> @kkn for noob 50mm is total waste...even I donno how to use 50mm yet and why people praise it


They usualy praise it because others praise it  The other reason is the search for 'bokeh' without even understanding what the term means. I get particularly annoyed when someone swears by a 50mm for portraits because 'bokeh' without noticing the distortion in the subject.



sujoyp said:


> 18-135 will be a superzoom lens type...My friend used it very nicely and it gave good shots...but its reach is too less once you want to zoom in to something...soo 18-55, 55-250 combo is fine


I agree with this - and Canon's 55-250 is a very good lens for its price. Would be a shame to deprive someone of it. If, however, your friend is more of a vacation shooter then the 18-135 lens may suit her better.


----------



## Siddhartht (May 4, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> actually most APS-C(EF-S) lenses have a lens element jutting out of the back so when you mount it on a full frame(EF),the mirror might hit the element and both lens and body will be damaged
> you need to use extension tubes
> Need help: EFS lenses cannot be installed on Full Frame bodies: Canon SLR Lens Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
> using an EF-S lens on a full frame: Canon EOS-1D / 5D / 6D Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
> ...



Oh, then I think it is a problem with Canon only....


----------



## kkn13 (May 5, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Oh, then I think it is a problem with Canon only....



dunno if its specific to Canon itself,perhaps an expert can elaborate more

- - - Updated - - -



raja manuel said:


> Do you mean that she doesn't make much use of even a compact camera, and even her mobile photography is rather limited? Very high chance of mothballing.
> 
> 
> 70D is APS-C, not Full Frame.
> ...



oh my bad,I thought 70D was full frame
still,I guess 70D will be overkill for a noob
she does extensively use her iphone and a Nikon point and shoot for photos

btw what do you guys think about a mirrorless vs a superzoom(she already has one) vs dslr for her?
I dont think she would be much into lenses etc,atleast not at the moment but she seems open to any options


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

I would pick mirror less coz they are compact and bit easier to hold and use.


----------



## kkn13 (May 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would pick mirror less coz they are compact and bit easier to hold and use.



I have owned the Sony Nex-6 in the past(actually my fathers) and it was a bit slippery for my hands at the time(I have big hands  )
can you guys suggest a mirrorless which has a good grip(personal experience preferable ) 
sorry to bother you guys with so many questions
I probably know the answer but I want to be sure so I am ready to present her with her best options


----------



## sujoyp (May 5, 2015)

tell the pro and cons properly...pic quality is not the only thing here.

1. RX100 - small pocket cam, 3x zoom, awesome quality, noob can use, maybe sometime used for photography too...maynot have that wow value but good..and yes 3x zoom only, no tension of fungus
2. Mirrorless - its small , but not as small to keep in pocket, it have great quality, great for photography, mostly poor grip, cheaper ones dont have viewfinder,specialized lens costlier then DSLR ones , take care of moisture and fungus
3. DSLR - big, heavy, unlimited opportunity to do anything that a pro can do (light system, macro system, underwater), need care from dust and moisture,may need to invenst in anything new you want to do, birding need zoom lens, insect need macro, portrait with blurred background need prime etc etc...deeper you go more u spend...viewfinder is really good to use..and pentaprism is much better in D7000,D7100, 7D,60D,70D then pentamirror in lowe models

4. Superzoom - big,bulky,jack of all master of none , huge zoom need good stable surface and similar photography knowledge as in DSLR, photo quality is just like a P&S, good to show off


----------



## The Incinerator (May 10, 2015)

If her father is looking for a 70D I'll say better go all the way to a Phenomenal Canon APSC 7DMK2 or a full frame awesome Nikon D750. Its either a 700D or all the way up. 70D had focussing issues I hope that's resolved now,please check before purchasing. In between the 700D and 70D a better camera is a Nikon D7000/7100. My two cents....this comes from a Canon guy.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> shes a total camera noob
> I guess if she decides to mothball,either her father(an IITian with a keen interest in gadgets) might end up with it or she may end up selling it to me
> I tried convincing her for 1200D but she didnt like the display
> her father asked me how 70D(not 700D) was,I tried to explain the difference and how much more he will have to shell out in the long run to make full use of a full frame camera especially for a camera noob who may or may not continue using it
> ...



If she is going to sell it to you, suggest her a Full frame camera of your choice


----------



## kkn13 (May 13, 2015)

I convinced her to get a 1200D for starters  
before committing so much money to something she may or may not take up

btw guys I bought a 50mm Prime (1.8) and a Digitek Flash(003) !! 
gift from my dad and his partner because Ive started taking pics of our products etc !! 
any tips for product photography and manual flashes?(TTL was rather expensive and Im more of a DIY guy so got a manual one since I wont need it for anything else)


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2015)

Great..anything to start is fine..for diy product photography you search for diy light tent..and create one yourself..its nice to take great product shots.


----------



## Cyanide (May 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> to check for fungus, remove the lens caps and detach from camera ,hold it under a tubelight and slowly adjust the focus and zoom at different angles and see if you see any particles





raja manuel said:


> Did you perform a manual focus test on all 3 cameras, or did you manual focus on your 600D and autofocus on the 1200D and D5200? How does your 600D perform under autofocus?


Camera performance is pretty decent under autofocus.

I went to Canon service center today.
They told me there was a bit of fungus on both the lens (18-55 & 55-250) which they cleaned.
Will click some pics tomorrow & check the result.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 24, 2015)

Do check if the autofocus has a fine adjustment setting. This will allow you to make fine changes in case the autofocus is not as spot on as you would like


----------



## kkn13 (May 30, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> Camera performance is pretty decent under autofocus.
> 
> I went to Canon service center today.
> They told me there was a bit of fungus on both the lens (18-55 & 55-250) which they cleaned.
> Will click some pics tomorrow & check the result.



did they charge you,just curious
also how much did they charge if so


----------



## Cyanide (May 31, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Do check if the autofocus has a fine adjustment setting. This will allow you to make fine changes in case the autofocus is not as spot on as you would like



Thank you for letting me know about AF adjustment.
Unfortunately canon 600D doesn't have AF fine adjustment setting though. 



kkn13 said:


> did they charge you,just curious
> also how much did they charge if so



Hello kkn13,
Canon didn't charge me for lens cleaning.
The lady at the service center told me "You get a complimentary service from canon which you can use within 2 years of bill date. Your camera and lens doesn't require much cleaning. I would suggest to use the free servicing after monsoon".

+1 for Canon Service 

OT : I bought Canon's new 50mm f1.8 STM lens (for Rs 8300 from ImageStore, Thane... listed price on canon online store and amazon is ~8900). Initial results are pretty much as per my expectations.


----------



## kkn13 (May 31, 2015)

omg I bought 50mm f1.8 II just 2 weeks ago  
didnt know the STM was gonna release, am I losing out on much?
is the II build quality really bad?


----------



## Cyanide (May 31, 2015)

I didn't own any prime lens before this one.
Therefore honestly I cannot judge which one is better.

Btw STM was released nearly 3 weeks ago (~ 11th May 2015)
I read  some reviews online which mentioned newer lens is slightly* (* it can be a perception) better than old one w.r.t focus & sharpness.

Anyway STM is mostly helpful for shooting videos... so no.. you are not losing out much! 
enjoy the nifty fifty


----------



## kkn13 (May 31, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> I didn't own any prime lens before this one.
> Therefore honestly I cannot judge which one is better.
> 
> Btw STM was released nearly 3 weeks ago (~ 11th May 2015)
> ...



thanks 
the 50mm is my first prime as well
I saw a few reviews online and it looks like the STM only has a more silent autofocus motor and a metal ring
I use my 18-55mm most of the time anyways and hence impromptu video is generally taken from my 18-55mm only so I guess I shouldnt regret my purchase of the 50mm II
plus theres also the price difference of 2-3k depending on source


----------



## raja manuel (May 31, 2015)

The non STM 50mm IS II is (in)famous for needing calibration on many APS-C bodies. I hope this is better on the STM version. But mostly I wonder how this fares against Yongnuo 50mm 1.8 for Canon which is supposed to have beaten the non STM version in many areas.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 1, 2015)

raja manuel said:


> The non STM 50mm IS II is (in)famous for needing calibration on many APS-C bodies. I hope this is better on the STM version. But mostly I wonder how this fares against Yongnuo 50mm 1.8 for Canon which is supposed to have beaten the non STM version in many areas.



can you elaborate on the calibration bit pls?


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 1, 2015)

Many people report front/back focus issues when using the lens on APS-C bodies under PDAF. I don't know if the lens really has more issues than other lenses, or if it is just that it is a very popular lens so there are a lot of reports exacerbated by the very shallow depth-of-focus. The solution is to calibrate the lens to the particular body - either using microfocus adjustment (mentioned earlier in the thread) if your body offers it or by the service centre if it doesn't.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 2, 2015)

Bought a Sony Alpha a6000 with the 16-50 kit lens and an additional 50mm F1.8 prime lens last week. Total damages 61k . This is my first pro camera. Thought of going mirrorless instead of DSLR due to the light weight and sleek looks. Didn't want to look like a cameraman. Getting used to the PASM modes.
Sony lenses are so damn costly than nikon and canon!


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lucky_star said:


> Bought a Sony Alpha a6000 with the 16-50 kit lens and an additional 50mm F1.8 prime lens last week. Total damages 61k . This is my first pro camera. Thought of going mirrorless instead of DSLR due to the light weight and sleek looks. Didn't want to look like a cameraman. Getting used to the PASM modes.
> Sony lenses are so damn costly than nikon and canon!



61k?? :O :O 
btw why not EOS M + EOS adapter to use dslr lenses on the M body?just curious

- - - Updated - - -



raja manuel said:


> Many people report front/back focus issues when using the lens on APS-C bodies under PDAF. I don't know if the lens really has more issues than other lenses, or if it is just that it is a very popular lens so there are a lot of reports exacerbated by the very shallow depth-of-focus. The solution is to calibrate the lens to the particular body - either using microfocus adjustment (mentioned earlier in the thread) if your body offers it or by the service centre if it doesn't.



do you mean the issues where it tries to focus beyond its length and makes a thuk-thuk sound until you step a bit away from the subject?
if so I have noticed this and if theres a solution pls do share


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 2, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], I had thought of Canon EOS-M first, but then read about the negative reviews reg. its autofocus, no EVF, battery life etc. Moreover, I didn't like the look of it. It doesn't have a comfortable hand grip for my large hands. Felt like a P&S. No inbuilt flash and the screen isn't tiltable. Sony a6000 on the other hand has got so many positive reviews throughout the web. The pictures I've taken in absolute darkness with the 50MMF1.8 prime turned out to be stunning without any flash at all. I don't have any plans on buying new lenses. Just the prime should do. Moreover I can use Canon and Nikon lenses in manual mode using adapters from ebay.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Jun 2, 2015)

I am facing a problem. I have Nikon s 3700 camera . I can not view videos connecting it with my computer ; I also can not see any video while connecting my camera with my Android mobile via WiFi using Nikon  wireless mobile utility app . Otherwise everything is ok.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lucky_star said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], I had thought of Canon EOS-M first, but then read about the negative reviews reg. its autofocus, no EVF, battery life etc. Moreover, I didn't like the look of it. It doesn't have a comfortable hand grip for my large hands. Felt like a P&S. No inbuilt flash and the screen isn't tiltable. Sony a6000 on the other hand has got so many positive reviews throughout the web. The pictures I've taken in absolute darkness with the 50MMF1.8 prime turned out to be stunning without any flash at all. I don't have any plans on buying new lenses. Just the prime should do. Moreover I can use Canon and Nikon lenses in manual mode using adapters from ebay.



Oh that makes sense
I also owned a Sony Nex in the past for a while,used it as a point and shoot when I was a young noob,delightful camera but too slippery,small and tough to grip for my large hands so sold it to a cousin
btw do mirrorless have faster shutter speeds than a regular DSLR?


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 2, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> do you mean the issues where it tries to focus beyond its length and makes a thuk-thuk sound until you step a bit away from the subject?
> if so I have noticed this and if theres a solution pls do share


If you need to step back from the subject for it to focus then it means you are within the minimum focusing distance of the lens and you need to give it more room - or (less likely) at the closer distance a less sensitive autofocus point is trying to focus and keeps missing but when you step back a more sensitive autofocus point is coming into play and is able to focus, in which case you need to bring the more sensitive autofocus point into play even at the closer distance.

The front/back focus I'm referring to is when PDAF reports that the lens has focused on the desired point but when you see the picture taken you find that the lens has actually focused either to the front or the back of the desired point. This happens because of a calibration error between lens, PDAF sensor, and imaging sensor. The solution in this case is to have the lens calibrated to the body or to stick to CDAF (which obviously cannot front/back focus but has other deficiencies).


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 2, 2015)

raja manuel said:


> If you need to step back from the subject for it to focus then it means you are within the minimum focusing distance of the lens and you need to give it more room - or (less likely) at the closer distance a less sensitive autofocus point is trying to focus and keeps missing but when you step back a more sensitive autofocus point is coming into play and is able to focus, in which case you need to bring the more sensitive autofocus point into play even at the closer distance.
> 
> The front/back focus I'm referring to is when PDAF reports that the lens has focused on the desired point but when you see the picture taken you find that the lens has actually focused either to the front or the back of the desired point. This happens because of a calibration error between lens, PDAF sensor, and imaging sensor. The solution in this case is to have the lens calibrated to the body or to stick to CDAF (which obviously cannot front/back focus but has other deficiencies).



How to calibrate?does it involve opening the lens up? Ive done it to my old Tamron 28-200mm but I dont have the heart to do it to my newer lenses


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Oh that makes sense
> I also owned a Sony Nex in the past for a while,used it as a point and shoot when I was a young noob,delightful camera but too slippery,small and tough to grip for my large hands so sold it to a cousin
> btw do mirrorless have faster shutter speeds than a regular DSLR?


The A6000 is a great cam, way better than the EOS M and all. 

If by shutter speed your mean burst speed then yes, the NEX or A series will clock 11 frames per sec. In shutter speed they top out at 1/4000 of a sec.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 3, 2015)

@*izzikio_rage* you got some great photos with your NEX 6 and the kit lens 
Did you buy the manual lenses like Minolta Rokkor, Panagor from ebay?


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 3, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> The A6000 is a great cam, way better than the EOS M and all.
> 
> If by shutter speed your mean burst speed then yes, the NEX or A series will clock 11 frames per sec. In shutter speed they top out at 1/4000 of a sec.



oh,I had seen an Ad for a certain Mirrorless when I was in Doha airport last month
couldnt see the brand but its shutter/burst speed was 1/64000 or something like that


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> How to calibrate?does it involve opening the lens up? Ive done it to my old Tamron 28-200mm but I dont have the heart to do it to my newer lenses



The amount of calibration required is measured using a focus test. The actual calibration is a software instruction to the camera. I've never heard of anyone opening up a lens for microfocus adjustment. You can do the calibration yourself only if your body supports microfocus adjustment - if not it can be done only by the service centre.


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> its shutter/burst speed was 1/64000 or something like that


I think with CHDK you can get that speed. I haven't tried it, just a guess. Probably even faster than that...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2015)

Minolta rokkor 50mm from olx 
Sigma 70-210 zoom from ebay.com


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 4, 2015)

nac said:


> I think with CHDK you can get that speed. I haven't tried it, just a guess. Probably even faster than that...



Electronic shutter ? There is no way a metal, or even a fabric shutter can go that fast.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Electronic shutter ? There is no way a metal, or even a fabric shutter can go that fast.


CHDK is for canon compacts. If I am right all of 'em are electronic shutter including the large sensor compacts. One of the advantage of compacts


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2015)

Yup my CHDK ed canon sx120 used to go to 1/16000 or so. Required a huge amount of light to shoot. The max I've seen most DSLRs do is 1/8000 with most like the nex topping at 1/4000. 

Burst is amazing though on a mirrorless. 11fps means that you can get bubbles and baloons bursting and all


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2015)

Usually, camera makers announce some models in Q2. I expect some quite no. of bridges and large sensors this time. And many of them are due for a very long time.

Fuji HS bridge;
Though Fuji announces large sensors, they didn't bring them India.

Nikon Px000 large sensor;
Do they have any plan to compete against the likes of G3x, RX10 II, FZ1000?

I know Olympus has stopped making entry level compacts, but what happened to their large sensor compacts? Did they stop that too?

Panasonic bridge is due. Can we expect successor of FZ200 this quarter? or Is FZ1000 the successor? And they don't have any bazooka update since FZ70.
And the same applies to LX7/LX100... both these didn't come to India as well.
Lately, Panasonic didn't bring any travel zoom too. TZ30 was the last one.

I don't know, Samsung is busy engineering NX1 and forgot they had EX series. Will they ever make it again?

On the other hand, Sony is keep launching large sensor compacts. Even after 4 generations, you can still find 1st gen RX100 in market.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

And not to mention that FZ series successor will be going to enjoy the fan base already laid in by F series.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 22, 2015)

CHDK is amazing
tried it last month on my A1200

Sadly my 1200D doesnt support magic lantern so I cant try that out


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> CHDK is amazing
> tried it last month on my A1200
> 
> Sadly my 1200D doesnt support magic lantern so I cant try that out


That's a nice camera. Looking back, there were cameras with f/2.8, VF and that too a base model. We can't find such cameras today. 
You know, I had a dream last night that I bought 1200D. I was really surprised that I bought a DSLR and in my sleep grunting why did I bought it now at higher price. I should have bought it when there is a deal around dasara.  I really that it was real until I got up.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 22, 2015)

nac said:


> That's a nice camera. Looking back, there were cameras with f/2.8, VF and that too a base model. We can't find such cameras today.
> You know, I had a dream last night that I bought 1200D. I was really surprised that I bought a DSLR and in my sleep grunting why did I bought it now at higher price. I should have bought it when there is a deal around dasara.  I really that it was real until I got up.



lol I know that feel,I bought 1200D for 37k with a tripod
now its exactly 27k and I just bought an external flash + 50mm Prime for 10k total  and exactly a week later 50mm STM released 
So far Ive spent 50k totally on my camera and atleast 17k was the total loss incured right after my purchases(10k for price drop,7k for misc purchases with sd cards etc )   

A1200 was a great camera,especially since I bought it in 2012 in US for $80 when midway through my trip,my sony camera battery died out on me,wouldnt even charge and I couldnt find a replacement battery
A1200 is awesome except for the slow shutter speed and slow startup
picture quality is pretty good,wonder why we went to using smartphone cameras in the first place(except Lumias and Sony Exmor phone cameras)


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ..get one soon bhai..  its even comming in dreams 

@kkn   thats not loss incurred..thats just psycological


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 22, 2015)

wait   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] doesnt have a dslr? I thought you did :O 
if not pick up a 1200D asap,its a steal at 27k
so much that im tempted to pick up another  

- - - Updated - - -

btw guys hows flickr as a private cloud storage? for private photos only?


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> lol I know that feel,I bought 1200D for 37k with a tripod
> now its exactly 27k


It happens man... and esp. electronics. Price falls more frequent than anything else...



sujoyp said:


> @nac  ..get one soon bhai..  its even comming in dreams


 You know, I just don't have a heart for spending a lot. First I should make that kinda money and most likely I will have my heart convinced to buy one.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 22, 2015)

Prices fall the day you buy something. That does not mean you made a mistake. It just means that the fun is worth the buying it now


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 23, 2015)

nac said:


> You know, I just don't have a heart for spending a lot. First I should make that kinda money and most likely I will have my heart convinced to buy one.



Me too,my phone is now 2.5 years old,I had an option to spend on a phone this time but I decided to buy a 50mm and flash instead of a phone
everything gets outdated so fast,rather buy a camera,they dont really go "outdated" 
my 20 year old EOS 500 can still use my 50mm prime and my year old 1200D can still use my 20 year old Tamron 28-200mm
whereas my 2.5 year old 720 will get strange looks and people asking me "you still use that dinosaur"


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> whereas my 2.5 year old 720 will get strange looks and people asking me "you still use that dinosaur"


Tell me about it, I am using a decade old Nokia


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 23, 2015)

nac said:


> Tell me about it, I am using a decade old Nokia



Hahaha, even older Nokias such as the N8 are some of the best cameras ever made till date
Id still grab one to use as a point and shoot !!

Wait for 1040,940,940XL apparently they might have a triple xenon flash :O 
even if itll be priced as a proper flagship,itll be totally worth it

But 1st,pls grab a 1200D , its an absolute steal  
If you can take amazing shots with a high zoom,I cant imagine what you will be able to do with a L series lens and a dslr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2015)

I am almost done with my photogear shopping...now I am saving for car  and then travel around to click pics ...mumbai have soo many places around but by bike cant go soo long and taking cam on local train is not good idea


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> But 1st,pls grab a 1200D , its an absolute steal
> If you can take amazing shots with a high zoom,I cant imagine what you will be able to do with a L series lens and a dslr


Yeah, there are lot of things in my buying list. Just that I am giving priorities to few things than a DSLR.
I have tried to get an used one, just that my price was little away from the buyer's offer. I am hoping one day I will buy one. Just that I don't know when it's gonna be.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2015)

Wait for it...  I had tons of fun with my canon SX120. And even with a DSLR there are times when i miss it. So use it to the best


----------



## nac (Jul 12, 2015)

Seems like Nikon P900 is a super hit

Do Panasonic and Fuji have any idea of bringing their next bridge?


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Seems like Nikon P900 is a super hit
> 
> Do Panasonic and Fuji have any idea of bringing their next bridge?



2000mm equivalent??!! 
my god,a steal at $500 !! 
why do entry and mid-range dslrs even exist !! 
might as well buy one of these bad boys !! dirt cheap for what it offers
even has wifi,nfc and gps!!
im sold!!!


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2015)

^ Even in this situation Akkies managed to buy one. Did you see his photographs?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2015)

2000mm equivalent...definitely need a tripod...or you wont get a single sharp pic after 1000mm depends on light offcourse

I will check this cam today evening..


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I will check this cam today evening..


Someone you know have this cam?
Though the reviews aren't extremely good, it's sold out. The article is about 1.5 months old, I don't know whether it's because of high demand or low supply... If anyone just announces a bridge with very good spec, that will kill the sales of P900 when Nikon stocks it.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 13, 2015)

Canon needs to step up its game
Its easily the best camera company in my eyes but Nikon is really taking this range by storm now


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Canon needs to step up its game
> Its easily the best camera company in my eyes but Nikon is really taking this range by storm now




Even Fuji makes some good bridges, sad that they are not that prevalent in India. Sony is kind of unheard in Bridge scene....even though have the best in class Bridge(RX10ii).

Overall, I think it's Sony now.....well atleast after A7RII, that thing focuses Canon lenses faster than canon(Lens problem....solved!!), can use PDAF for third party lenses, has Dynamic range unmatched by any camera......and is cheaper than the high-end Canon/Nikon models. I think they have nailed it, Mirrorless is the future. 
(Practically, there is no advantage of a separate focusing sensor now, and hence no use of the complex mirror assembly, moreover, digital viewfinders show a more realistic output image.)


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 14, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Even Fuji makes some good bridges, sad that they are not that prevalent in India. Sony is kind of unheard in Bridge scene....even though have the best in class Bridge(RX10ii).
> 
> Overall, I think it's Sony now.....well atleast after A7RII, that thing focuses Canon lenses faster than canon(Lens problem....solved!!), can use PDAF for third party lenses, has Dynamic range unmatched by any camera......and is cheaper than the high-end Canon/Nikon models. I think they have nailed it, Mirrorless is the future.
> (Practically, there is no advantage of a separate focusing sensor now, and hence no use of the complex mirror assembly, moreover, digital viewfinders show a more realistic output image.)



Sony's only drawback is the slippery grip of its mirrorless cameras
My dad had a Sony Nex before,no one was too comfy with its grip
which is why we all switched to DSLRs again
but they have truly mastered mirrorless cameras
pricey lenses though


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Sony's only drawback is the slippery grip of its mirrorless cameras
> My dad had a Sony Nex before,no one was too comfy with its grip
> which is why we all switched to DSLRs again
> but they have truly mastered mirrorless cameras
> pricey lenses though



Yeah, I agree about the price of lenses. (But there are some good lenses available from Sigma, Rokinon and Samyang for cheap)


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2015)

I want to see sony calmly persistant on a single system..and adding more lenses....just 3-4 lens is not enough to attract people like us enthusiasts ...we want cheaper lenses too..
And canon lens will again need an adapter on sony..soo it is good for those who are jumping from canon to sony...but not sony users.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 14, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I want to see sony calmly persistant on a single system..and adding more lenses....just 3-4 lens is not enough to attract people like us enthusiasts ...we want cheaper lenses too..
> And canon lens will again need an adapter on sony..soo it is good for those who are jumping from canon to sony...but not sony users.



but adapters have high failure rates and issues usually from what ive heard
IS and Autofocus dont always work etc


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> but adapters have high failure rates and issues usually from what ive heard
> IS and Autofocus dont always work etc



Technically then you buy A7Rii.... xD. Well, that one is expensive, and Canon lenses will work like hell on any other Alpha, even with good adapters. 
The only enthusiast Mirrorless out there there is A7(ii....because of sensor based image stabilization) series, personally I find my A6000 to be an upgrade from Bridge, but not exactly a camera which I can take out in wild without any fear of environmental factors.


----------



## nac (Jul 14, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Canon needs to step up its game
> Its easily the best camera company in my eyes but Nikon is really taking this range by storm now


It's Nikon's time, but don't know how long they gonna hold the front seat. It's alright to have a soft corner for a brand 


Siddhartht said:


> Even Fuji makes some good bridges, sad that they are not that prevalent in India. Sony is kind of unheard in Bridge scene....even though have the best in class Bridge(RX10ii).


May be coz of low sales last year, Fuji bridges isn't making it to India. Ones in the shelf are pretty old and HS series is overdue for an announcement. I am wondering when they gonna announce. Sony does have bridge and they are still in the market, HX series.


kkn13 said:


> Sony's only drawback is the slippery grip of its mirrorless cameras


They do have battery grip, you can get that 


sujoyp said:


> I want to see sony calmly persistant on a single system..


If they take considerable market share, hopefully they stick to it, I guess.


Siddhartht said:


> The only enthusiast Mirrorless out there there is A7


I take you're on cloud nine with your new Sony MILC.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2015)

nac said:


> It's Nikon's time, but don't know how long they gonna hold the front seat. It's alright to have a soft corner for a brand
> 
> May be coz of low sales last year, Fuji bridges isn't making it to India. Ones in the shelf are pretty old and there is overdue for Fuji HS series. I am wondering when they gonna announce. Sony does have bridge and they are still in the market, HX series.
> 
> ...




I have always used ILCs/Rangefinders, the first one being NEX-6, before that, I had Zeiss Ikon(my family, not me..), and now A6000. I was planning to buy A7ii (not A7Rii), but since I am spending a lot on my already sponsored internship, I decided to tone it down a little, and go with A6000. 
(Fuji...well I couldn't make myself fall for a 16MP sensor...regardless of the JPEG quality)


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 14, 2015)

Battery grips are a bit cumbersome for my taste 
that reminds me
My friend bought a used 5D mkii with a battery grip this week,its huuge even without the grip
bit heavy for my taste but that full frame though!! I wish full frames were cheaper !! or even fisheye for that matter

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> Technically then you buy A7Rii.... xD. Well, that one is expensive, and Canon lenses will work like hell on any other Alpha, even with good adapters.
> The only enthusiast Mirrorless out there there is A7(ii....because of sensor based image stabilization) series, personally I find my A6000 to be an upgrade from Bridge, but not exactly a camera which I can take out in wild without any fear of environmental factors.



true but its a great buy overall for those comfy with the grip and light size
personally I have big hands so I love bigger heavy cameras but not heavy like 5D,thats too heavy for me(both in hand and on pocket)


----------



## nac (Jul 14, 2015)

I was expecting something good on SX60 before announcement, but it wasn't good enough (at least to my expectation) after two years that's what Canon could come up with. I was kinda thinking that Panasonic would do the same with FZ300, it seems like they did (as of now just a rumour) it. Same sensor, same lens. The new one gets speedier AF, touch, wifi and significant thing would be 4k. If anything gonna save it, that would be 4k (if the rumour happens to come in real). We will see...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2015)

I want a small full frame from nikon  ...it should have F mount ...these D750 and D610 are still heavy...and one would definitely use pro lenses which will have f2.8, f4 apertures...the combo will be more heavier


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 15, 2015)

Id want something like a sony a7 II, which is small, light, full frame and has in body image stabilization. You can pair it with quite a few lenses, even primes that typically do not have image stabilization and use them to the max. Plus a series of good adapters like the metabones to mount all lenses


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 15, 2015)

I wish Canon updated its EOS M line up and added a full frame in there in a compact form factor with a grip,inbuilt flash,wifi etc and ofcourse EF mount support inbuilt instead of the non-available EF-M to EF-S adapter


----------



## nac (Jul 16, 2015)

Finally, FZ300 is here with a humungous price tag for a small sensor camera. Probably the most expensive small sensor camera ever.
It's nice, but most likely it will attract only those who are serious and crazy about photography esp. 4k video. 

What they are trying to prove here? That they are serious about their product??? After all, it's small sensor, what they gonna squeeze out of it. Even their travel zoom's reach is much farther then this.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 16, 2015)

yesterday read a review about Nikon P900...its good for people who really want to do birding without lugging 5 KG of cam+lens+tripod  Pic quality will definitely suffer but you will have the reach. and there is digital zoom too...I read it becomes 4000mm  btw it have a nice 2.8-6.5 aperture range

If they can put a 1 inch sensor and give a 50x zoom, then it will be a great cam..but maybe a bit too heavy


----------



## nac (Jul 23, 2015)

@sujoyp 
I have been following very few in flickr, so thought of following every digit enthusiasts and checking flickr thread. But very few of them have provided the links there. So I was searching the forum and bumped into one of your old post. It was long before I joined digit. Where you were asking for new camera suggestion and you got suggest S90 among few others. Now I get why you fancied S90 after 6 long years 

After reading few old posts, thought of how about reading the whole thread (I mean the posts before I joined digit). And to my surprise Amalan  @izzikio_rage  have been active since the thread started. I didn't know that, in fact I thought he is been active here in the recent past (no offense  ). I mean after 2011... 

It's a nice feel to read them... And you know what, you guys too asked those newbie questions  "How to post the image here?" to name one  I am really enjoying it...


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 23, 2015)

nac said:


> @sujoyp
> I have been following very few in flickr, so thought of following every digit enthusiasts and checking flickr thread. But very few of them have provided the links there. So I was searching the forum and bumped into one of your old post. It was long before I joined digit. Where you were asking for new camera suggestion and you got suggest S90 among few others. Now I get why you fancied S90 after 6 long years
> 
> After reading few old posts, thought of how about reading the whole thread (I mean the posts before I joined digit). And to my surprise Amalan  @izzikio_rage  have been active since the thread started. I didn't know that, in fact I thought he is been active here in the recent past (no offense  ). I mean after 2011...
> ...



There is no newbie questions  
For me, I was following digit for long, but decided to join forum pretty late. Even at start, I was mostly active in Laptop section, but now I guess I'm more active in photography section!!


----------



## nac (Jul 23, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> There is no newbie questions
> For me, I was following digit for long, but decided to join forum pretty late. Even at start, I was mostly active in Laptop section, but now I guess I'm more active in photography section!!


Of course, there are newbie questions 
Yeah, stay active here. I would love see more people active in this section of the forum.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2015)

Both of you joined photography section after me  when I started toofan aka vimal and mastervk, prashant,abhinav, INS-ANI they were active...now most of them are gone. I started with taking pics with my sont t100 p&s 
I was in digit before too on mobile and pc segment


----------



## nac (Jul 24, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Both of you joined photography section after me  when I started toofan aka vimal and mastervk, prashant,abhinav, INS-ANI they were active...now most of them are gone. I started with taking pics with my sont t100 p&s
> I was in digit before too on mobile and pc segment


Yes, I joined long after you. But Amlan has been active right from the start (or are you talking about Siddharth?). So far read about 400+ posts, sadly many of the photographs are not showing. All the blame goes to imageshack...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow, discussions on me 

I've been reading digit for a long long time. Registered in these forms quite early since college me net free tha and i needed the tech fix. Have been on the gaming and help forums from the start 

I now realize my old pics were pretty bad


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2015)

I used to share from picasa web album and flickr from start..

Nac you are reading those photography thread  400 post done..omg


----------



## nac (Jul 24, 2015)

To know since when I started posting photos in photography thread, I was searching for my first post in the thread. I have about 4500 posts before me...  It's alright, I can take it... just that it will take few weeks. 

A quick analysis - 
Based on activity (no. of posts)
During the first 1500 posts, digitians were most active, and since then we ain't that active. In fact, if we keep this current activity rate (for 8th 1500), this would be the least active ever since the thread started.

It seems like my blame on imageshack is wrong. I thought after they become paid site, the links gone dead. But it ain't, my posts are still showing. So I think people have removed their pictures... Now I am @ 750th post, pretty much all of  @toofan  's are not showing. I know his macro work with D90, but those pictures from SX  nope it's not available in flickr too... Just the same icon of imageshack with different description for each one... 

I know  @Stuge  's work, and he's been consistent ever since his first post. 

It's nice to see, Mumbai photo meet photographs. Again, I didn't know  @rhitwick  was active in this section of the forum 

Though Sujoy and Amalan, have started very first, they have been in hibernation for most of the time (so far) and Sujoy is even more than Amalan. I am not sure if he (Sujoy) did post any photo till now...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2015)

what are you saying...you are at 750th post and still my pics didnt come ...strange really..almost an year back i checked the post count and almost every 4th post there is mine 

- - - Updated - - -

now its 2041 post out of 11222 thats almost every fifth


----------



## nac (Jul 25, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> what are you saying...you are at 750th post and still my pics didnt come ...strange really..almost an year back i checked the post count and almost every 4th post there is mine
> 
> now its 2041 post out of 11222 thats almost every fifth


Nice logic 
My rough guess is you would have less than a handful of posts so far... (may be I am wrong, you know processing 750 posts in two days. I might have seen and just don't remember it). I am surprised and glad to see some good amount of SX users.

And some are news to me,
1. that this thread initially was in chit chat section, later moved.
2. there was an option to make a post as a guest
3. long before "Get featured in DGT", few of us made it to digit magazine


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2015)

nac I am showing statistics ...actually i got active after 2011 when i got dslr..till then i was learning...but really i have 2000+post in this thread


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 25, 2015)

Most of my activities would be in 2009 when i got my canon sx120. After that long periods on sleep


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2015)

yaah amlan actually I am surprised to see you soo active in 2009...In 2009 I was complete noob..I had no cam with manual settings...I did PP with picasa and mostly shot cats and dog


----------



## nac (Jul 25, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> nac I am showing statistics ...actually i got active after 2011 when i got dslr..till then i was learning...but really i have 2000+post in this thread


Yeah, I agree and I will get to yours in few thousand posts... 


izzikio_rage said:


> Most of my activities would be in 2009 when i got my canon sx120. After that long periods on sleep


Yeah, I saw your work. Shots from Nainital... It seems like you were fancied to shoot @ high ISO even then 

I was looking for A6000 sample portraits and came across this one, bigger than screen size so posting in spoiler
Is she a girl or a mannequin? God she is stunning. *www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/icon_surprised.gif


Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/10380656_1008265269199494_1119214319032389065_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2015)

her eyes dont seems real..I doubt she is real girl


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2015)

Everyone, I could use some help. I screwed up my monitor settings (again), now I am not sure whether manually calibrated settings is right or not. I am little concerned as I am thinking for printing some of the photographs, I wouldn't want mess up with my touch up.

With the help of some of the photographs I got this two settings, one settings make some photos look cooler (I mean cool tone) and the other one makes some photos warmer...

You can find the originals in the links provided...
Guys

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_68041_zps0rprggrw.jpg

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_68051_zpsvpfxjbme.jpg

Girls
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_68031_zpsz6pqs27s.jpg

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_68021_zps1gbiwo75.jpg

Model
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_67991_zpslluzqx7o.jpg *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_67981_zpsbqmxqt0i.jpg

Open those links and see which one matches the original (at least closer to the original), if the difference is too much and neither are closer, please say so. 

Guys, I really could use some help. So please don't pass it... *www.vcclan.org/forums/images/smilies/beg.gif

PS: None of the images you see in this post are mine. Image source: Google.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 26, 2015)

nac said:


> Yeah, I agree and I will get to yours in few thousand posts...
> 
> Yeah, I saw your work. Shots from Nainital... It seems like you were fancied to shoot @ high ISO even then
> [/SPOILER]



Yup, I've always loved night shots. Even then it was either high ISO or long exposures. Was not pixel peeping at that time so a lot of stuff seemed postable. 

A few months of posts more and you'll sre all my long exposures. That was awesome fun 



nac said:


> Everyone, I could use some help. I screwed up my monitor settings (again), now I am not sure whether manually calibrated settings is right or not.



Try using a software like calibre or even the autocalibation in the adobe products. Its more accurate than us telling you which looks good.


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> her eyes dont seems real..I doubt she is real girl


Yeah, it makes one to doubt. But I think it's a real girl, as the description of the photo says "model" (yeah, still it could she or it)... 


izzikio_rage said:


> Try using a software like calibre or even the autocalibation in the adobe products. Its more accurate than us telling you which looks good.


I have tried awful lot and it's not simple, in fact it's super hectic. And I would never know whether the calibrated one is good or not unless I get some references. So the reason for asking for help... I took couple of prints to check, it's way off. Should I doubt the quality of the print or my monitor or both


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2015)

I got a similar experience yeaterday...an actual girl with makup posed as a model and sat in the display of Kalki fashion shop opening...a guy went there and was checking the cloth material and suddenly the model turned head and smiled ...lol the guy got a real shock


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 27, 2015)

Gurus, need one information. I purchased D5500 with 18-140mm kit lens. And I would like to sell the lens, planning to get Tamron 16-300mm.
The question is, how much can I expect for 18-140mm and where to sell it - any pointers? (I am from Kolkata if that matters)


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Gurus, need one information. I purchased D5500 with 18-140mm kit lens. And I would like to sell the lens, planning to get Tamron 16-300mm.
> The question is, how much can I expect for 18-140mm and where to sell it - any pointers? (I am from Kolkata if that matters)


You can open a thread in bazaar section here in this forum, and/or jjmpf and/or olx...
It's still new and has warranty, you can expect at least 80% of the market price. Just I am guessing the number, I am not in this business  Most of the time, my expected number is little off from the offers when I am looking for a used DSLR.


sujoyp said:


> a guy went there and was checking the cloth material and suddenly the model turned head and smiled ...lol the guy got a real shock


 They did it deliberately to pull a prank on people???


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] no yaar that model was soo beautiful..nobody expected shez real  I should have took a pic 

Lens calculation is simple ..at Amazon its selling for 21500..if your lens is less then 6 month old and under warrenty then you can happily sell for 18k
(thats 15% discount )


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  no yaar that model was soo beautiful..nobody expected shez real  I should have took a pic


Yeah, you should have. It would be even better if you got that in video


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2015)

I was with someone who would have got angry seeing me too much interested in the model


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I was with someone who would have got angry seeing me too much interested in the model


I get it...  Does that "someone" follow you here? I mean in general, as a fellow digitian...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2015)

no yaar...technology forum are safe heaven for guys


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> no yaar...technology forum are safe heaven for guys


Yeah, me too sometime get the feel that there only guys around.
Is there no girls at all?

As you know I am reading "pre nac" era of photography thread , I came across "Mumbai photo meet". It was fun reading it and I remember a similar meet in Kolkatta couple of years ago. So thought of searching if there was any other photo meet, and came across a Kolkatta meet thread, where the guys are casually talking about the girls (you know, the usual talk), I was thinking why no girl are jumping in and make some sound. Even after forum mods warning that they are going off topic, it was going on and on and sometime mods too joined the party. 

It's either there are no girls or they don't give a damn about this (as they might think that these species never change) or they keep a low profile.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sujoy and nac, thank you for the pointers


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2015)

As I was reading "Photography thread", I came across one of Stuge's post. Though the resultant image of his didn't impress me, I like the idea behind it and after googling I end with this post/tutorial. Since the post is too long and @ 12 in the midnight, I am kinda not interested in reading the whole post, so scrolled down to see the before/after image. After seeing the image, I thought  this is it. But...

That's the first image of the series. Again scrolled down and here is the final one and I was like   That's excellent...

Since there is no side by side comparo, I placed this side by side... I didn't downsample, so file size/resolution will be bigger. Check the link for the whole tutorial...

Far right is the final image. *See it @ pixel level* to see how much details this image has...


Spoiler



*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Untitled-11_zpsjhnwjbxk.jpg

Moon image processing tutorial (image heavy)



I will be trying this one... Any of you guys interested in trying???


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2015)

Girls are too busy shopping cloths and selecting unique nailpaints from 101 shades of red ... the technology interest in girls have certainly increased but not that they will waste there time on forum discussion which mobile to buy or what is aperture mode in camera.
I tried teaching a girl various modes PASM and types of cameras ..and she lost interest in half hr..she just want to point dslr on something and shoot

- - - Updated - - -

nac rainy season is not the correct one to try moon shot...wait for winter


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I tried teaching a girl various modes PASM and types of cameras ..and she lost interest in half hr..she just want to point dslr on something and shoot


Yeah, tell me about it... 


sujoyp said:


> nac rainy season is not the correct one to try moon shot...wait for winter


Here it's done raining. In fact, it was raining when summer was at peak. This summer was less intense in the recent past... Though it's not raining, it's been cloudy for months now... I have been looking for clear sky to shoot some astro photography, but it's been cloudy.  If the sky is not clearing up before oct/nov, then I have to wait till next spring/summer. 

I did went up to take moon last night, it was hiding behind the clouds. Waited for about 15 min, nope it's still hiding.

- - - Updated - - -

I am reading that moon tutorial, seems like an extensive process. Will see if I can do that... I am gonna check how the bridge like SX60/P900 faring against this photograph...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2015)

I think P900 is superb for moon shots..I saw an example of moon pic using P900 and it was very clear...but do a 2000mm on P&S stand a chance against a DSLR+150-500 that is 750mm on cropped sensor  will have to wait and see


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2015)

In the tutorial he used Canon crop with 750mm telescope. Crop x 750mm itself makes it 1200mm and there could be more magnification coz of telescope mounting (probably an adapter or something).

Yeah, P900 is very good. Without much fuss, it's capable of producing this... (Not mine  )

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8738/16778337578_38a16492e0_z.jpgTonight's Moon by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 28, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Girls are too busy shopping cloths and selecting unique nailpaints from 101 shades of red ... the technology interest in girls have certainly increased but not that they will waste there time on forum discussion which mobile to buy or what is aperture mode in camera.
> I tried teaching a girl various modes PASM and types of cameras ..and she lost interest in half hr..she just want to point dslr on something and shoot
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



That would be a typical girl xD. 
My friends in lab are quite curious about photography, and I can say that they can operate a DSLR well, and know enough "peculiar" things like aperture etc etc. But then again....maybe because I'm in a lab full with Biologists and Bioinformaticians ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2015)

Tons of great lady photographers, think lara jade and all. Plus you just need to spend some time on instagram to find a lot of good photographers of the fairer sex. Maybe we can invite some of them to this forum 

*500px.com/VarinaPatel


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2015)

yaah amlan..is it even possible?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 30, 2015)

Is this for real:


Forget About Megapixels -This Canon Camera Can Film at ISO 4,000,000


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2015)

thats too much...it can shoot at pitch dark


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2015)

quagmire said:


> Is this for real:
> Forget About Megapixels -This Canon Camera Can Film at ISO 4,000,000


On the other side Canon is fighting a megapixel war and here coming up with 2mp sensor 
Even more than the title "Can film @ pitch black dark", I am awestruck when I saw the price tag


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2015)

Is anyone shooting the blue moon tonight?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2015)

not me...my 150-500 is at hometown


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 2, 2015)

nac said:


> On the other side Canon is fighting a megapixel war and here coming up with 2mp sensor
> Even more than the title "Can film @ pitch black dark", I am awestruck when I saw the price tag


Even the sony A7s had a similar campaign. And considering the ISO sensitivity of almost a lakh it was right too


----------



## nac (Aug 2, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Is anyone shooting the blue moon tonight?


I did, but when it was setting next morning. I didn't know about this blue moon until today when I watched about this in local news.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 3, 2015)

Totally out of context, I spent my weekend in Milan, and the worst thing which can happen...happened. Rain. That was the moment I thought....if only I had a weather proof camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2015)

but do we have weatherproof dslrs..or just those bulky weatherproof covers..like underwater housing ...DSLR like D7000 take good amount of rain but then lens should be weatherproof too else its of no use...I tried and the lens became foggy 

those weatherproof cams are just P&S...and what much can we expect from them


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2015)

My impression on weathershield cameras has totally changed after reading posts like this... I don't think I would give any weightage to this feature much.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2015)

Nac then we can just buy those waterproof P&S whch are sold for 15-16k ...they are really waterproof...

DSLR are said to be weathersealed...but as I said if lens is not weathersealed then its gone.

I think Go Pro is one of the better solutions.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac then we can just buy those waterproof P&S whch are sold for 15-16k ...they are really waterproof...
> 
> DSLR are said to be weathersealed...but as I said if lens is not weathersealed then its gone.
> 
> I think Go Pro is one of the better solutions.



I think manufacturers should clear the air about being weather resistant and weather proof. Given that there is no IPX ratings and certification for these cameras, we can never be sure of what can void warranty. And I am not sure if a weather shielded camera paired with wr lens can take heavy rain or not, that requires lots and lots of sealing. I personally like to use my Z1 compact in such scenarios, atleast I don't have to worry about warranty. The still picture quality of wr point and shoot and go pro....I wouldn't vouch for them. 

I made an interesting observation though, while I was using my A6000, there were instances where I exposed it completely in rain, for around 10-20s, while I'm not saying that one should try this...my camera was working flawlessly, even though there was water everywhere, even on the hotshoe.


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2015)

Lost all my pictures after I mistakenly formatted my whole laptop..I am recovering JPGs using *Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery* how do I recover raw images


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac then we can just buy those waterproof P&S whch are sold for 15-16k ...they are really waterproof...


I believe so. Even if they claim their DSLR is sealed, it's better to use some protection like underwater housing or something if we wanna go out and shoot in the rain or beach.


Siddhartht said:


> even on the hotshoe.


You're lucky then. If water gets in through hotshoe, most likely it will mess up the whole circuitry... 


kaz said:


> Lost all my pictures after I mistakenly formatted my whole laptop..I am recovering JPGs using *Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery* how do I recover raw images


I use recuva for recovering files. If you haven't replaced any new files in that particular drive, pretty much you can get everything back. If that was a low level formatting, I am not sure.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2015)

even I did the same and untill my lens was foggy I kept on shooting in rain...But then I came back and used a hair dryer to dry everything...its 100% needed

even my p&S canon S90 I used till i coud in rain..but then it started producing unnatural colors...and I went home to dry it using dryer  its fine after an hr

using waterproof mobile is good point...i will consider it in my mobile purchase

 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] sorry to hear that..but I have no answer...I too have to google for this


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2015)

nac said:


> I use recuva for recovering files. If you haven't replaced any new files in that particular drive, pretty much you can get everything back. If that was a low level formatting, I am not sure.


I tried recuva..Whole night it was recovering pics but none were visible..So tried this new app..



sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] sorry to hear that..but I have no answer...I too have to google for this


Hmmm.I am still recovering jpg only..


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2015)

I have recently been in a horrible experience of wiping my  1 TB hdd clean wipe. A tool known as MiniTool Power Data Recovery was able to recover all partitions and then all my data intact. Can give a try.
Although I did have to give it one night.
*img.vineetkumar.me/image.php?di=H9NI

Here's the whole experience: How Ubuntu screwed me over and why I still love it | Vineet Kumar (forgive the little sensationalization).


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks bro  Will try this also


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2015)

kaz said:


> Thanks bro  Will try this also



You will have to arrange the paid version. If you can't, I can help you out to arrange one. (IFKWIM).


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You will have to arrange the paid version. If you can't, I can help you out to arrange one. (IFKWIM).



Got it already


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 4, 2015)

nac said:


> I believe so. Even if they claim their DSLR is sealed, it's better to use some protection like underwater housing or something if we wanna go out and shoot in the rain or beach.
> 
> You're lucky then. If water gets in through hotshoe, most likely it will mess up the whole circuitry...
> 
> I use recuva for recovering files. If you haven't replaced any new files in that particular drive, pretty much you can get everything back. If that was a low level formatting, I am not sure.



I think I was lucky, well I will cover the hotshoe with the cover from my old NEX-6, Sony don't supply it with A6000....extreme cost cutting.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 5, 2015)

nac said:


> My impression on weathershield cameras has totally changed after reading posts like this... I don't think I would give any weightage to this feature much.


This is scary. Have read a couple of articles and there are many people who say that the NEX 6 or a6000 can handle light rain and mist. But dunking in water i doubt anything can survive. 

Also lenses may survive, specially manual ones. But it'll be super hard to clean any grime or salt that gets in.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 6, 2015)

Took my new Sony a6000 to Kashmir 3 weeks ago. Survived 7 days of cold, light rain and snow, mist and took some awesome pics! Yes, there would be little bit water on the hotshoe sometime which I would wipe off with a tissue. Kept couple of silica gel packs in the bag while traveling.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2015)

I find dryer more effective to remove humidity


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 6, 2015)

Lucky_star said:


> Took my new Sony a6000 to Kashmir 3 weeks ago. Survived 7 days of cold, light rain and snow, mist and took some awesome pics! Yes, there would be little bit water on the hotshoe sometime which I would wipe off with a tissue. Kept couple of silica gel packs in the bag while traveling.


Yup done that too, took it on an uttarkashi trek. My sony W150 went through rain, cold, dew and frost to end up with some amazing pics. Kept it in the sleeping bag at night to prevent battery discharge. 

Same with my canon SX120 and a bhutan trip. Keep it warm, dry and carry it everywhere 

Now looking for a good waterproof bag for my NEX6 that can hold the cam, a gorillapod and a second lens and some other stuff. Suggestions welcome


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I have recently been in a horrible experience of wiping my  1 TB hdd clean wipe. A tool known as MiniTool Power Data Recovery was able to recover all partitions and then all my data intact. Can give a try.
> Although I did have to give it one night.
> *img.vineetkumar.me/image.php?di=H9NI
> 
> Here's the whole experience: How Ubuntu screwed me over and why I still love it | Vineet Kumar (forgive the little sensationalization).



Hell of a tool..When all other tools were unable to recover JPGs this one even recovered encrypted folders, zip files and what not.. Bought a new HDD and recovered 500gb+ data in perfect condition.. Thanks a lot [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] will buy this one to support the DEV


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> Hell of a tool..When all other tools were unable to recover JPGs this one even recovered encrypted folders, zip files and what not.. Bought a new HDD and recovered 500gb+ data in perfect condition.. Thanks a lot [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] will buy this one to support the DEV



Gives me immense pleasure to know that you were able to recover all your data!
Data loss is often a frustrating experience and to recover it is the biggest joy.


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2015)

kaz said:


> Hell of a tool..When all other tools were unable to recover JPGs this one even recovered encrypted folders, zip files and what not.. Bought a new HDD and recovered 500gb+ data in perfect condition.. Thanks a lot  @Vyom  will buy this one to support the DEV


That's great. I better bookmark it. I may be in need of this in the future.

- - - Updated - - -

I kinda believe it's possible to get milkyway with compact because there were some attempts by hobbyist/photographer with compacts and they did get it. Though not as good as FF or other bigger format. 

I have tried to capture milkyway few times before with my compact, but never succeeded in that. In fact, once I thought I did get a glimpse of it but now I am not sure. I have been thinking of trying milkyway photo shoot since March. But due to cloudy sky I couldn't get a chance to try. After months, I see somewhat clear sky and I am gonna try today. Will see if I can get it...

This is the most serious attempt till date. Hoping to get it... Wish me luck


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Any good deal going on a dslr? My friend is looking to pic one up for casual photography about 25k budget.


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Any good deal going on a dslr? My friend is looking to pic one up for casual photography about 25k budget.


I don't know... But seeing some ads... There could be some good independence day offer.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

nac said:


> I don't know... But seeing some ads... There could be some good independence day offer.



Hahaha apparently that's exactly what I told him.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> I don't know... But seeing some ads... There could be some good independence day offer.



Hahaha apparently that's exactly what I told him.


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hahaha apparently that's exactly what I told him.


 Generally offers are not as enticing as dushera offer. So I don't pay much attention unless it's something hot. Almost all of the camera deals from ebay are from poor rated sellers. I really wonder how one placing order with a seller who rating of <80% and it's selling like hotcake.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Generally offers are not as enticing as dushera offer. So I don't pay much attention unless it's something hot. Almost all of the camera deals from ebay are from poor rated sellers. I really wonder how one placing order with a seller who rating of <80% and it's selling like hotcake.



yeah dushera and deewali season is really great for purchases. I don't really purchase anything about 5k from ebay irrespective of the seller.And deals these days are looking like a rarity from reputed sellers.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2015)

Usually you have great deals around diwali and all. Freebies and discounts and all. 

That Season is about to start so kepp your wishlists ready


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2015)

hmm i will either get a better flash or a 35mm 1.8   ..no other wish for now


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> hmm i will either get a better flash or a 35mm 1.8   ..no other wish for now


Yup,  a flash is what i want too. Preferably one that can be used off camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2015)

yn560III  I am also looking at that ...Nikon orginals r too costly to invest


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 24, 2015)

Going through my monochromes today, I found out something....not so good, the visible gradation lines. I did hear something about lossy raw compression in Sony cameras, but this is first time I have seen something so evidently visible in pictures myself, and apparently, even the top of the line A7Rii suffers from same issues. Now I'm not sure if these lines are due to a bad laptop TN display, or it is a genuine problem with camera design itself. 
Any comment on this issue by Canon/Nikon users ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 25, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Going through my monochromes today, I found out something....not so good, the visible gradation lines. I did hear something about lossy raw compression in Sony cameras, but this is first time I have seen something so evidently visible in pictures myself, and apparently, even the top of the line A7Rii suffers from same issues. Now I'm not sure if these lines are due to a bad laptop TN display, or it is a genuine problem with camera design itself.
> Any comment on this issue by Canon/Nikon users ?


Share the raws, and tell us what gradation lines are. Should rule out the display issue.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2015)

yaah share raw file...old displays get gradation line issue sometimes..lets check on our lappy


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 25, 2015)

PMed. The gradation lines are mostly visible during monochrome conversion in camera raw, on horizon.


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2015)

ILC season is just around the corner. As compact camera market share is dropping, ILC is increasing. Business for the camera manufacturers have been good this year. I am expecting around 10 more cameras this year. At least one FF from Canon and from Nikon's side every category has a latest model but D300s line is pretty much looks like abandoned. Whether Nikon ditched that line up or taking time to make one exceptionally well? God knows... 6yrs is too long, I would say they ditched and have no idea of bringing an update. But who knows, they may surprise us...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2015)

I think nikon lineup is good for now...I know a fast shooter like D300s is missing but look at the overall list of DSLR...I dont think anything is missing
D7200 is good enough but not a competitor to 7DII .


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 26, 2015)

nac said:


> ILC season is just around the corner. As compact camera market share is dropping, ILC is increasing. Business for the camera manufacturers have been good this year. I am expecting around 10 more cameras this year. At least one FF from Canon and from Nikon's side every category has a latest model but D300s line is pretty much looks like abandoned. Whether Nikon ditched that line up or taking time to make one exceptionally well? God knows... 6yrs is too long, I would say they ditched and have no idea of bringing an update. But who knows, they may surprise us...



OMD-E10 Mark ii was launched yesterday, and who knows, we might have Sony A7000(?) ready for September. I'm actually excited about a true successor to NEX-7, an APS-C flagship from Sony which can actually compete with Olympus MFT and Fuji in terms of build and JPEG output. A6000 is good, but it doesn't emit that aura of confidence you get from holding a well build camera which can take on any weather and any condition. Also, some new E-Mount lenses can help too.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2015)

regarding small ILC , I would literally want a advance P&S with 1 inch sensor, 24-70mm FOV , aperture 1.8-2.8 aperture, Iso till 12800 . but I want an external flash shoe and a small smart bounce flash accessory too. The cam should be pocketable. 
And all this in 30k  plzzzz 
.................................................................................
OMG just checked Sony RX100 iv and it have same specs...but no flash shoe ...and priced too high


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 26, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> regarding small ILC , I would literally want a advance P&S with 1 inch sensor, 24-70mm FOV , aperture 1.8-2.8 aperture, Iso till 12800 . but I want an external flash shoe and a small smart bounce flash accessory too. The cam should be pocketable.
> And all this in 30k  plzzzz
> .................................................................................
> OMG just checked Sony RX100 iv and it have same specs...but no flash shoe ...and priced too high



Panasonic Lumix DMC-GM5, that one is really tiny. I had hard time believing that it was an interchangeable lens camera before the guy swapped the lenses....I think it is smaller than the RX100 too.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2015)

but a cam which swaps lens will be big...an external lens can not be much collapsable


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 26, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> but a cam which swaps lens will be big...an external lens can not be much collapsable



True. I remember panasonic once made a camera with phone (yup, not the other way around xD), lumix dmc-cm1, truly compact with a one inch sensor.


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> OMD-E10 Mark ii was launched yesterday


Yeah, along with the announcement, dpreview has posted their review. This is super fast... 


sujoyp said:


> regarding small ILC , I would literally want a advance P&S with 1 inch sensor, 24-70mm FOV , aperture 1.8-2.8 aperture, Iso till 12800 . but I want an external flash shoe and a small smart bounce flash accessory too. The cam should be pocketable.
> And all this in 30k  plzzzz
> .................................................................................
> OMG just checked Sony RX100 iv and it have same specs...but no flash shoe ...and priced too high


I thought you're talking about RX100 M3 until I read your updated line. So your dream actually does exist 

What about RX100 M3? It's almost as same as M4 and it will be in your price bracket after M5 reaches your dealer's shelf.  

You know what, you don't have to wait that long and that too with no external flash option. You can very well go for LX100 right away...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> but a cam which swaps lens will be big...an external lens can not be much collapsable


The size of external lenses has been getting smaller too. Plus the new pancake lenses collapse and are quite flat.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2015)

nac said:


> Yeah, along with the announcement, dpreview has posted their review. This is super fast...
> 
> I thought you're talking about RX100 M3 until I read your updated line. So your dream actually does exist
> 
> ...



Nac its 800$(around 50k) LX100 ....I wont pay that much for a fixed lens cam   it should be around max 500$ and with hot shoe ...
I will not ignore the use of external flash...at least I want an option 

@amlan   can you put the cam+pancake lens inside your pocket (any pocket)  I dont think so...and if you need to carry a bag then I will prefer DSLR


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 27, 2015)

and this guy seems to have written the ultimate faceoff between a mirrorless and a normal DSLR 

Mirrorless Cameras – Everything You Wanted to Know


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac its 800$(around 50k) LX100 ....I wont pay that much for a fixed lens cam   it should be around max 500$


Just wait a little while, it will come there eventually or at least used/refurbished one will come in your budget 

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> and this guy seems to have written the ultimate faceoff between a mirrorless and a normal DSLR
> 
> Mirrorless Cameras – Everything You Wanted to Know


Wow!!! It should have taken loooooong time to compile that article. I got overwhelmed by just looking at the size of the post.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2015)

Nac technology never waits...you know that...right now its latest...tomorrow hybrid AF system 100 AF point and a new alloy design will be latest...price should be correct when needed


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 28, 2015)

Yup, thats true. But the best way might be to buy just as the price drops. Since there is hardly any difference in 2 variants. Like you can get the RX 100 II


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2015)

I came across these two lenses, but I am not sure what's the difference. Pretty much everything seems the same, including price but they are listed as two different product. Google didn't help much or I didn't punch right keywords.

Nikonians have any idea about these two? What's the difference between the two? Which one is better?

50mm f/1.4 vs AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.4D

My guess is, the first is fully manual while the second one could use AF if the body has AF motor. Am I right, here?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2015)

Nac both are AF lenses...one is with D and one is non-D ..



> The "D" designation indicates that the lens transmits the focused distance to the exposure metering system for more accurate exposure, primarily during flash exposure.
> 
> Read more: Difference between a "D" lens and a non "D" lens.



even I have a non-D 50mm 1.8 lens ...these are older lens but AF on focus motor.


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac both are AF lenses...one is with D and one is non-D ..
> 
> even I have a non-D 50mm 1.8 lens ...these are older lens but AF on focus motor.


I am not seeing a "non D" as a classification in lens compatibility chart. Does it mean, non D are AI-s lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2015)

No AI and AIS are different breed of manual lens...a 50mm which dont have D is a non-D  not joking ..really 

Nikon have initially developed 50mm AF f1.8 and f1.4 lens and then replaced it with 50mm AFD f1.8 and AFD 1.4


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> No AI and AIS are different breed of manual lens...a 50mm which dont have D is a non-D  not joking ..really


 


sujoyp said:


> Nikon have initially developed 50mm AF f1.8 and f1.4 lens and then replaced it with 50mm AFD f1.8 and AFD 1.4


The sole reason for confusing is, not marking it as "non D". So should I consider this as "D" version when checking lens compatibility chart (just for compatibility checking).

Bhphotovideo classify the "non d" version as "AIs/manual focus only lens"

I guess the one in my previous and this one are same.


nac said:


> 50mm f/1.4


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2015)

Nac AI/AIS lens will have that mentioned..yes the link may have the AIS 50mm 1.4 ..cause its not mentioned as AF lens

if lens is AF then it will be either D or non-D


----------



## nac (Sep 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac AI/AIS lens will have that mentioned..yes the link may have the AIS 50mm 1.4 ..cause its not mentioned as AF lens
> 
> if lens is AF then it will be either D or non-D


Thank you. So I take it as AIs lens?


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you guys have any idea how this is taken?

*i.imgur.com/YMqtITZ.jpg

I don't know whether this is beyond my understanding or it's some technique to capture this one or it's out and out image manipulation.

Though I have seen photos like this before, never bothered to know/understand the technique behind it. But for the past few days, I am trying to figure out how it is possible. I have been googling for the last few days and I was about to ask you guys here, but did one last googling before posting and found it.

If you guys don't know, I will say what I read. 
Note: I don't know the depth, just the one line explaining how it was done.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2015)

I also think its manipulation...how come a back big circle in the sky...if it would have started from a single point maybe then I would agree...


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2015)

star trails, series of superimposed long exposures. the black dot is very creative framing I guess.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 5, 2015)

Seen this many times, assumed that it was a zooming out during taking multiple shots for star trails. 

Then superimpose with the house


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2015)

ooh
guess it is possible without manipulation using some rig, with a motorized zoom and possibly a track on the ground


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Seen this many times, assumed that it was a zooming out during taking multiple shots for star trails.


Amlan got it. Generally we get arc/circle when trying star trails, but here he got whirlpool effect. The technique is using zoom during exposure, which gives him this whirlpool effect. I think he used some kinda electronic tool to automate the zooming.

As Anorion said, that big black dot is a creative inclusion. I guess, it's not from the camera.

That image composed of 160 shots for star trails and 1 shot for the church taken @ twilight.

Seems like this effect can be simulated using some software too without using "zooming tool". But still got to shoot star trails though.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2015)

humm soo much manupulation in a single pic...then i will consider it an art rather then a photograph


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> humm soo much manupulation in a single pic...then i will consider it an art rather then a photograph


It's more of a technique than a manipulation, I would say. By the way, "photography is an art".


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 5, 2015)

Is there a good tutorial. Have some pics i can try this with


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Is there a good tutorial. Have some pics i can try this with


You mean for that "zooming during star trail exposure" shot?
I think I saw one when I googled last night. But I don't remember what keyword I used, and couldn't find it.

I didn't go through the article. So I don't know, whether is good enough. For a start you can try this, I guess. If you don't find it useful, try these keywords (these are the terms I came across yesterday)

Vortex startrail
zoom startrail
startrail whirlpool effect (I coined this term and didn't find many results, so you can skip this 



Vortex star trails tutorial - Sergio Garcia Rill PhotographySergio Garcia Rill Photography

- - - Updated - - -

Few more



- - - Updated - - -

If anyone would like to do DIY zoom machine, check this link
Motorize Your DSLR Zoom Lens


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2015)

this is the kind of thing that film cams will do very well


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2015)

Can a film camera can bring this many stars?


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2015)

Just got this idea...

The more emphasis on bridge camera is telephoto focal length. Though people use wide angle from time to time, that telephoto matters a lot.

Why the bridge has to start all the way from ~24mm? Why not start from ~500mm? Like 500-2000mm f/4-5.6 4x zoom.

There are compacts with prime but all of 'em are wide angle lens. How about 2000mm f/5.6 prime on a bridge?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2015)

Nac actually its not a bad idea...but useful for very less guys ...the target audience of bridge cam wants an allrounder which can do anything..if u get a fixed 500-2000 it will be only for wildlife and birding protographers


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac actually its not a bad idea...but useful for very less guys ...the target audience of bridge cam wants an allrounder which can do anything..if u get a fixed 500-2000 it will be only for wildlife and birding protographers


Yeah, target customers will be less and so is for many products. They will do market study and all, and make it if it's a viable. Though of this idea and shared it. 

If any manufacturers find this post and make it, they are more than welcome to gift me one.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2015)

lol you will be there first customer...btw what will you do with 500mm starting....I dont find any other use then wildlife  not even flowers ...may take portraits of people from long distance  you know what i mean


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> lol you will be there first customer...btw what will you do with 500mm starting....I dont find any other use then wildlife  not even flowers ...may take portraits of people from long distance  you know what i mean


Yeah, I get it. 
Would be a very good tool for paparazzi...
 Bridges are good for macros as well. Though people don't use >200mm  for portrait work, but I have seen some. Like 600mm... Check these links  for 600mm portraits.

Hand-Held 600mm Portraits in Park City | JarvieDigital Photography Blog

300mm & 600mm Portraits -- Kids & Family in photography-on-the.net forums


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2015)

wow..great portraits...just that for price of 600mm prime i can get lot of stuff for portrait photography


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 8, 2015)

and now you have the sony RX100 IV 

[youtube]xgSsTQWJw[/youtube]


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> and now you have the sony RX100 IV


I don't remember how it was before, now youtube code isn't working. Use video code...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 8, 2015)

What's the syantax for the video code?


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> What's the syantax for the video code?


I am using icon - looks like a film (the one next to image icon)
If you click "Switch to source mode" (the very first icon in the top left), it will reveal the codes used in the post. That's how I get this code 
 [ video]videolink[/video] (ignore space)
-----------x------------
I got this doubt, it's more for the knowledge than using it in my camera.

I see there are various "bit" raw files, like 12 bit, 14 bit and all and compressed and uncompressed (and there is also lossless compression). How do I know what RAW file I am getting with CHDK? (I am assuming, uncompressed). Is this possible to know these information from exif or some other way other than asking the photographer what was the settings used?

In fact, RAW file properties doesn't even show the exif info. I can see only when I use some software...


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 8, 2015)

I have actually seen people using Bridge or DSLRs with telephoto lenses for portrait shooting, usually outdoor and with a very strong background. The problem is that many times, people are intimidated by such lenses and the overall shooting experience is not that great. Not that anyone will be able to do street/general photography in India, we are still too conservative for that. Sadly, for ILCs from Sony, there is no cheap telephoto lens. I now personally prefer 35mm and 50mm prime combo, and use my kit zoom for general photography....but there are times I wish I had a telephoto lens(concerts etc..)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry Nac...no idea...will have to do google search 
 [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] I have got good portraits from my 55-200 lens...but thing is its good in daytime..and very slow at evening..
for concerts i  think a 70-200 2.8 is good .or even a 135mm f2.8 is enough.


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Not that anyone will be able to do street/general photography in India, we are still too conservative for that


Yeah, both subject and photographer 



sujoyp said:


> Sorry Nac...no idea...will have to do google search


Yeah, I did google for couple of days before posting. I generally does that and ask here if I couldn't find any or understand much from google.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally, finished reading all those posts before I joined. Roughly it took me about 50 days to read those 4500 posts. 

It was nice reading them. Some funny posts, some total newbie questions. Sometimes people asked the same question again in matter of few pages. Yeah, forgets things easily or may be they were not paying enough attention to the poster. 

Now I feel that I should have copied those funny posts and shared with you guys, but missed  Not just that, should have quoted some nice photographs, tips, suggestions. Totally missed. Didn't get the idea when I started.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2015)

wow nac thats quit a dedication  50 days and 4500 posts ...it was a fun journey.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow...  Thats some dedication. Would've also given you an idea of how much technology has changed and how much the tech we have in india has changed 

I remember that the first few pics i clicked were terrible and my only post process was to increase the saturation in irfanview


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2015)

I used sony's P&S T700  and edited using picasa only


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I remember that the first few pics i clicked were terrible and my only post process was to increase the saturation in irfanview


They may not have the IQ of NEX 6, but they were good.


sujoyp said:


> I used sony's P&S T700  and edited using picasa only


Come on, many of us thought touching photographs are morally wrong/cheat to get a better pictures until realize that it's alright to do PP. Even after adopting PPing in our photographs, how many proudly said "these are as-is photographs", "straight out of the camera" when posted


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2015)

lol yes nac...pping was a taboo...and straight out of cam was real photograph


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

nac said:


> Come on, many of us thought touching photographs are morally wrong/cheat to get a better pictures until realize that it's alright to do PP. Even after adopting PPing in our photographs, how many proudly said "these are as-is photographs", "straight out of the camera" when posted



PP is an integral part of photography. I used to think otherwise before but not now.


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, if anyone shoots in RAW, they are doing post processing anyway. I always say, if one wants to go with default camera output, go with Fuji....I don't know any other camera with similar tonal and color characteristics inbuilt, except maybe for Ricoh GR. 
I don't think any of the picture I take is exempt from post processing, even if I don't want to, I have to adjust parameters.

On a side note, decided to go with Sony 35mm prime and 50mm prime for my A6000....I was thinking of going with Full frame lenses before, but the additional crop factor along with extra price...not worth it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2015)

thats great siddarth...even I was thinking of 35mm prime this season

BTW yesterday I found that Nikon have launched a 200-500 AFS VR for 1400$    its awesome man...why didnt it make news ...people say it will cost around 75k in india


----------



## nac (Sep 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> I used to think otherwise before but not now.


Yeah, pretty much everyone did (I think) when they picked this hobby.


Siddhartht said:


> On a side note, decided to go with Sony 35mm prime and 50mm prime for my A6000....I was thinking of going with Full frame lenses before, but the additional crop factor along with extra price...not worth it.





sujoyp said:


> thats great siddarth...even I was thinking of 35mm prime this season


Do you guys fancy full manual lens? Or fancy to use like old school way? Even old AI, AIs lens or third party lens via adapter?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2015)

I have D7000 which have pentaprism viewfinder...so I can manage with old lenses ..I am ok with manual lenses which are mostly used for creative photography and not everyday usage...like 24mm, 85mm,135mm primes.
I even wanted a Nikkor 135mm 2.8 AIS lens. 

but the lens which I use for people photography or slightly fast moving things like bugs birds, i want AF in that.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 10, 2015)

nac said:


> Yeah, pretty much everyone did (I think) when they picked this hobby.
> 
> 
> Do you guys fancy full manual lens? Or fancy to use like old school way? Even old AI, AIs lens or third party lens via adapter?


I've been using a lot of old manual lenses even for event pics. The speed on getting the right focus builds as you get used to the lens. After that they give pretty good results

Plus they are very cheap. Think rs 5000 for a 50mm f/1.4


----------



## nac (Sep 10, 2015)

Sujoy,
BTW, you have 50, 55 micro, 17-50, 90 macro... All of these  are fast lens. Why do you want 35mm? Doesn't 17-50 covered that focal  length? Wouldn't something different be better? Like ultra wide angle  lens...


izzikio_rage said:


> Plus they are very cheap. Think rs 5000 for a 50mm f/1.4


One of the main reason for me fancying old lens and other being aperture ring. I have even tried buying old lens even though I don't have a dslr.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I have tried these for photographing my friends and found all these useless
50mm - too tight..have to go almost 6 feet for full body shot...but gives awesome pics ...but most of friends give poses which cant be captured easily with this..as it become almost 85mm on DX
55mm- same reason as 50mm plus manual lens takes time and no one wants to wait except flowers 

17-50 - dont give that kind of prime lens effect...its just good in low light...OOF background is not that good
90 macro - its like 135mm on dx and too close...need to go 10 feet for just portraits..no use

I want 35mm which will effectively work as 50mm on DX..and I can take full body shots from closer with good background blurring


----------



## nac (Sep 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I want 35mm which will effectively work as 50mm on DX..and I can take full body shots from closer with good background blurring


Then, go for faster lens. Don't settle for the same old f/1.8.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 11, 2015)

Again speed of focus is practice based. You do enough practice and the time will be less. The distance problem is there, but the bokeh is worth it


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 11, 2015)

do you mean to say 35mm 1.4  it cost 50k I think and its 3 times heavier...and max I can buy is 50mm 1.4 D ..but then I dont use prime soo much...right now my needs r different

- - - Updated - - -

@amlan I agree with you...we can actually do "Photography" with manual lenses ...with all creative effects ...but nowdays I get those moments very rarely and mostly "pose and fire " kind of situation 

I remember I used to use reverse , extension tube, filters and manual macro lenses when I was on peak of enthusiasm


----------



## nac (Sep 11, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> The distance problem is there


What's this? I didn't get it. 


sujoyp said:


> do you mean to say 35mm 1.4  it cost 50k I think and its 3 times heavier...and max I can buy is 50mm 1.4 D ..but then I dont use prime soo much...right now my needs r different


I am just pushing my dream  You should get the one suits you best.
BTW, Rokinon 8mm fisheye too doesn't cost heavy (I thought ultra wide angle would be super expensive.


sujoyp said:


> I remember I used to use reverse , extension tube, filters and manual macro lenses when I was on peak of enthusiasm


It seems like, it's just happened last week. I just covered that part recently and so the reason I commented "go closer" to one of your recent photographs.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 11, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] truth is I never liked doing landscapes much soo didnt bother to get an ultra wide angle...else I had an eye on sigma 10-20 for some time.
I am still enthusiastic about insects and birds soo Nikon 200-500 f5.6 VR really excite me  

in the start I was really into close details of insects...but then I found most people found it ugly and I got bored of shooting same insects again n again...ok next time I will shoot something closer for you


----------



## nac (Sep 11, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I am still enthusiastic about insects and birds soo Nikon 200-500 f5.6 VR really excite me


Just googled, it's just getting shipped. It's NEW. I was guessing it would cost few lakhs, but it's not. Selling your entire set up is good enough to buy this bazooka, I think. 


sujoyp said:


> ok next time I will shoot something closer for you


Thank you


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] its just 1300$ in US and expected price in india is around 75-80k ...my setup is almost 1.5 lakh  I will sell off 150-500 for 28-30k and add money to get it if its 75k


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 12, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> thats great siddarth...even I was thinking of 35mm prime this season
> 
> BTW yesterday I found that Nikon have launched a 200-500 AFS VR for 1400$    its awesome man...why didnt it make news ...people say it will cost around 75k in india



Great!! I was super confused with which prime to buy, from Zeiss or Sony, then I settled with Sony and purchased two lenses for price of one. The thing with manual lenses is....I didn't purchase my camera to work with manual lenses, the fact that most of the camera functions like focus from depth and phase detection autofocus depend on lens, I would rather use the first party lens. Although, I do want to buy hyper primes or fast manual lenses from Rokinon and Mitakon Zhongyi(with native E mount), but I'm worried about service.


----------



## nac (Sep 12, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  its just 1300$ in US and expected price in india is around 75-80k ...my setup is almost 1.5 lakh  I will sell off 150-500 for 28-30k and add money to get it if its 75k


Wow!!! Sorry for my wrong valuation  


Siddhartht said:


> but I'm worried about service.


Something which never crossed mind. Those big f number and cheap price made me overlook it. Thank you...

BTW, congrats for the new purchase.


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Wow!!! Sorry for my wrong valuation
> 
> Something which never crossed mind. Those big f number and cheap price made me overlook it. Thank you...
> 
> BTW, congrats for the new purchase.



Thanks!! The problem is that there is no after sales service in India, and even if the lens is cheap, but the indirect cost is pretty much high. And sub-par lenses and mount adapters can damage the camera, which will not be covered by warranty.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2015)

A good news non-phoography related, but as you guys know me I am sharing here 

I am getting married on Nov 27  last week had a Ashirvad (Roka, tilak type ceremony) 

sadly dad couldnt activate my DSLR external flash and all initial pics were blurry :'( ...then I asked him to use S90 and then some pics came properly. it will be such a big function and I will not be able to take pics  how unfortunate


----------



## nac (Sep 24, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I am getting married on Nov 27  last week had a Ashirvad (Roka, tilak type ceremony)


Wow!!! Finally the day has come. Congrats, Sujoy. Wishing all the best for the future.


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 24, 2015)

Congratulations! Tell you what, find some budding photographer and tell him or her that you can give them a lot of 'wedding photography practise.' Plan the shoots in advance so that you can get what you want.


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats, man... Really glad to hear the news!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] , [MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION] and [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]  
 [MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION] thats a very good idea..hmm lets see who is interested...I have all the gears but no one to use them .


----------



## nac (Sep 24, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> thats a very good idea..hmm lets see who is interested...I have all the gears but no one to use them .


I would love to cover your wedding/use your gear . But I am down south  If I am in/around Nagpur, I would sure do it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2015)

sure nac..welcome


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 24, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> A good news non-phoography related, but as you guys know me I am sharing here
> 
> I am getting married on Nov 27  last week had a Ashirvad (Roka, tilak type ceremony)
> 
> sadly dad couldnt activate my DSLR external flash and all initial pics were blurry :'( ...then I asked him to use S90 and then some pics came properly. it will be such a big function and I will not be able to take pics  how unfortunate



Many congrats, wish you a great life ahead


----------



## Cyanide (Sep 24, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I am getting married on Nov 27  last week had a Ashirvad (Roka, tilak type ceremony)



Awesome!!! Have lots of fun on the other side of camera 
Wish you good luck


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], so you are finally leaving the dark side!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks @arsenalfan [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] LOL I told my fiance that she have to bear my hobbie and every weekend we will go out for shoots


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 24, 2015)

Congratulations sujoy...  Very very happy for you 

Do get someone to get pics even if it's with the s90 only. Also this might be a time to practice your selfies. 

Plus get a proper prewed shoot done. That's the best part


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Amlan 

yaah many people can take with S90..and photographers will be there from both side.

prewed shoot...thats a nice idea


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 26, 2015)

Absolutely..  It allows you to get a proper choreographed, fun types shoot. Baad me to you'll have to depend on the whims and fancies of of the wedding photographers. Aise pose karo waise pose karo and all 

Or you can invest in a drone and shoot your own pics


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2015)

Gorillapod for Rs 399 lightening deal. Got myself one.

Joby JB01238-CAM GorillaPod Original Tripod: Amazon.in: Electronics

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]

Congrats sujoy ! Looks like you will get busy


----------



## powa (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi guys, this is powa from west bengal. Actually I am planning fro buying a decent slr camera. I selected  nikon d5200     INR 33,950 (with AF-S 18-55mm VRII Kit Lens) and 
canon eos1200d kit 33000   Digital SLT 20.1 Mega Pixel Camera with SAL1855 Lens
SLT-A58K
plese suggest me which to buy///NB Nikon has 24.1 mp .....really is it?////urgent....pl quick reply


----------



## satinder (Oct 4, 2015)

D5200 is better if you want a good DSLR for long time.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> Gorillapod for Rs 399 lightening deal. Got myself one.
> 
> Joby JB01238-CAM GorillaPod Original Tripod: Amazon.in: Electronics
> 
> ...



Thanks faun...i am already busy and not shooting much...now this...maybe i will have to take complete break


----------



## nac (Oct 8, 2015)

Canon G5X and G9X spec leaked. Both houses 1" sensor. I guess it's the end of 1/1.7" sensor from Canon.

G5X seems good - G7X's lens in a new body. I guess it's a new line. The highlight is, it does have VF. None of the 1" (from Canon) have VF, even G1X M2 doesn't have. 
G9X - Is it a upgrade to G7X? Looks like downgrade. Lens is not as fast as G7X and focal range too reduced both at wide and tele.

It seems like Canon concentrated more on the camera size and weight. G9X is lighter than S120 and G5X is lighter than G16/Stylus 1.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2015)

whatever they release..if its not priced under 30k then its overpriced  canon have priced g1X too high..in India the only option we have is Sony


----------



## nac (Oct 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> if its not priced under 30k then its overpriced
> canon have priced g1X too high..in India the only option we have is Sony



Other than Sony, we have G7X. I saw a G7X listing for around 32k, it's the cheapest I have ever seen for this model.
After price cut G1X is now cheaper than RX100 M3.
Most likely G9X would be priced much lower than the launching price of any one inch sensor cameras.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2015)

I still didnt understand why these cost soo much...when nikon J1 with 1 inch sensor and 10-30 kit lens costed just 18k last...why these compact cams cost soo much..these also have variable aperture...I would have given them advantage it it was a f2.8 fixed...but a lens like f2.8-4 on a 27-85 lens is nothing brilliant.


----------



## nac (Oct 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I still didnt understand why these cost soo much...when nikon J1 with 1 inch sensor and 10-30 kit lens costed just 18k last...why these compact cams cost soo much..these also have variable aperture...I would have given them advantage it it was a f2.8 fixed...but a lens like f2.8-4 on a 27-85 lens is nothing brilliant.


Probably they are keeping bigger profit margin for compact cameras or may be they have spend a lot of money on R&D for making these compacts or may be the technology is new and it will some years for price to stabilize. Yeah, 28-85 is no brilliant. But as I mentioned earlier, this will be priced much lower (just my speculation) or it will see huge/sooner price cut as there are not many large sensor compacts from any manufacturers under 30k.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2015)

crossing 30k is a premium for any compact...people will definitely think about DSLR or m4/3 at that point


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2015)

G5X and G9X are now official. Looking at the pricing, Canon has nicely priced it's large sensor compacts. I guess for now Canon is done with large sensor compacts. Most likely there won't be any more compacts from Canon until 2017. Do you think there would be any updates for G1X or G7X before that? or any new line of premium compacts like fixed focal length which Canon yet to tap?
G9X - 499
G7X - 599
G1X - 699
G5X - 799
G3X - 899


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2015)

what is with the sequence..9-7-1-5-3   strange


----------



## nac (Oct 15, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> what is with the sequence..9-7-1-5-3   strange


Smaller the number, richer the features 

RX1 R2 is launched. I don't know why it can't do 4k when A7R could do...

I thought Panasonic wouldn't launch FZ300 in India, surprisingly it's available. But I see only one seller and rating is not good. Unfortunately, it's priced a lot higher than the west.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2015)

Rx1-II have lot of technology packed in such a small body...wow a zeiss 35mm f2 attached...and a macro mode 

looking it it on pics I dont understand why they dont give a mount rather then fixed lens here. the lens look as big as a nikon 50mm 1.8
*cdn.gsmarena.com/imgroot/news/15/10/sony-rx1-2/-728x/main.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 15, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Rx1-II have lot of technology packed in such a small body...wow a zeiss 35mm f2 attached...and a macro mode
> looking it it on pics I dont understand why they dont give a mount rather then fixed lens here. the lens look as big as a nikon 50mm 1.8


They do, it's called A7R II 
I didn't dig deep, as it's way out of my league and it's not interesting either. Why spend 3k on fixed focal length. It's neither compact enough to fit my shirt pocket nor have mount to use different lens. It's for those who have money and keep it in their collection of cameras.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2015)

its a competition to some leica cams...which are soo costly that we cant imagine to afford it anyday.


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 15, 2015)

I think they are meant for catering two entirely different strata of consumers. 
-> A secondary camera(which is good enough for those "wow" shots) for professional or enthusiast photographer. They are still small enough to be carried in cabin luggage or around the neck(like I always do....with the 16-50mm one though). 
-> For consumers who just have money....lot's of money.............

Since RX1 ii packs so many things in small body, there might be a problem with heat dissipation, and thus no 4k ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 15, 2015)

Leica is a legend for street photography guys. So a fixed length with f/2 is perfect


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 16, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Leica is a legend for street photography guys. So a fixed length with f/2 is perfect



Most of the buzz with Leica is in respect to size and optics, optics which were inferior to Zeiss lenses for Ikon. It's just the unique focusing system and size now, nothing more. Sensor is not that great, build is okay, a little bit heavy for size and focusing completely depends on the experience of user with Rangefinders. Since the focusing system is indirect, if lens elements are slightly misplaced/aligned which they surely will given course of time, the sharpness will decrease. Leica Q is the only camera which I actually like from that brand because of all digital nature.


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2015)

Isn't Leica more of a status symbol?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2015)

Leica is not for people who counts money...its for them who orders the shop to deliver at office cabin and pay from their company account  

A leica Q worth 3000$ can get us complete Photography Rig ..but in leica you will get a small handy APSC cam with 28mm attached


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> -> A secondary camera(which is good enough for those "wow" shots) for professional or enthusiast photographer. They are still small enough to be carried in cabin luggage or around the neck(like I always do....with the 16-50mm one though).


friend got RX1r for this reason. good for street photography. guess that, basically, it is small. 
tried it, good for evening - night time. Has insane ISO. That's some special viewfinder.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 16, 2015)

Thats the point. You'll find that a lot of pros carry this for the wow factor. One two shots from a leica will ensure that the client is impressed


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2015)

yaah you have leica means you are successful enough to afford one


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 18, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Leica is not for people who counts money...its for them who orders the shop to deliver at office cabin and pay from their company account
> 
> A leica Q worth 3000$ can get us complete Photography Rig ..but in leica you will get a small handy APSC cam with 28mm attached



Q is full frame, and is well worthy to be considered over RX1 ii. Especially if optics are to be considered, and the viewfinder resolution is also much higher, although it is not OLED. And the price bracket is nearly same too.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2015)

hmm and leica will have the Oooph factor

Sony RX1 R II vs Leica Q (Typ 116) - Amateur Photographer


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2015)

Fujifilm X100T is in this category? 
fantasizing about getting Ricoh GR II because of one feature only, minimum shutter speed of 300 seconds.


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] What's the software you're using to make timelapse video? I tried it with Windows movie maker, even @ the lowest resolution it keeps saying "not enough memory, try lower resolution". Is this my system limitation or something else?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2015)

I really wanna see
use vdub
Downloads - virtualdub.org
just put all the photos in one folder, and make sure all the photos are named in sequence. As in Timelapse 01, Timelapse 02 and so on. Then open the first image file in vdub, all the images should open.  
save the video.
this gives output in 4k avi, which should be a few gigabytes (10-40 or more depending on length of timelapse)
then use movie maker on this video before uploading to youtube


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I really wanna see
> use vdub
> Downloads - virtualdub.org
> just put all the photos in one folder, and make sure all the photos are named in sequence. As in Timelapse 01, Timelapse 02 and so on. Then open the first image file in vdub, all the images should open.
> ...


Thank you, Ano 
Since I had more than 1000 photographs to work with and after so many unsuccessful attempt in making the video, I downsampled to FHD resolution now. I will try and let you know...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2015)

VDub should work with the bigger images also, have gone up till 1500 photos.


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> VDub should work with the bigger images also, have gone up till 1500 photos.


Finally, it's done.
But the file output size is enormous. 300+MB file became 3GB+ and had to use windows movie maker as you suggested to make it small. Now the file is about 250MB. Thank you.


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2015)

Got a chance to try D3100. Tried couple of shots. Wish I had more time to try... 

BTW, [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Have you booked photographers for you marriage? Recently, I heard a quote for wedding photography and videography. It was a five member team, 3 for still and 2 for video. I was kinda surprised  when I heard a 6 digit figure they charge. 2 night session and a day session + one post wedding shoot. God that was super expensive. If it's gonna cost this much, I better use photos from my friends and relatives camera/mobile who shoot @ wedding


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2015)

nac my photographer was taking 30k for all ...3 member team ....another one who was bit more pro was asking 50k for all these things


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> nac my photographer was taking 30k for all ...3 member team ....another one who was bit more pro was asking 50k for all these things


Wow!!! That's a huge difference. It's a nice deal.

That's one helluva bill 1.5 lac for 2-3days.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 30, 2015)

Actually the 50k type figure is fairly common. Its usually one guy for the more traditional shots and one for the candid shots. 

Its keeps going up when you add things like a dolly, crane, drone etc. Plus you'll pay more for a more cool kit. There is really no end


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2015)

yes amlan is right...it also add up with type of DSLR, lenses used, lights etc


----------



## satinder (Oct 31, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I really wanna see
> use vdub
> Downloads - virtualdub.org
> just put all the photos in one folder, and make sure all the photos are named in sequence. As in Timelapse 01, Timelapse 02 and so on. Then open the first image file in vdub, all the images should open.
> ...


Thanks !
I also had similar problem.
Now all is set !

I used ffmpeg then and made small size video.
As bigger ones were failing.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys what do you think of this:

Light L16 is a Point-and-Shoot That Packs 16 Cameras for 52MP Photos

This camera is actually 16 cameras in one | The Verge

*light.co/


Sample images here: *light.co/gallery

Seems to take some epic shots. Not sure if it beats a DSLR, but definitely beats a yesteryear's Point and Shoots.. 
Not much zoom tho..


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2015)

^ Seems similar to Lytro. But who wants 1700 dollar point and shoot?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2015)

Guys I am soo confused. what to buy..I want your suggestions...any suggestions are welcome 

1. whether I should buy a car first to move around places around mumbai, there are soo many places buy unable to see cause of biking for soo long not possible. (car selected Celerio for its awesome milage in petrol VXI version cost 5 lac)
2. Upgrade my Sigma 150-500 with Nikon 300mm f4 AFS non-VR used, it will cost me 17k more..TC I will plan later on.
3. Upgrade directly from sigma 150-500 to Nikon 200-500 VR new. new cost 78k, so it will be a 50k additional burden on me...will have to pay in installment for sure.


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Guys I am soo confused. what to buy..I want your suggestions...any suggestions are welcome


In my view, you have good enough camera gears to keep you engaged. Go for CAR. When you're done paying EMI for car, you can go for lens upgrade.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2015)

EMI for car will take loong time ..but I think it will be logical ..Thanks nac


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 4, 2015)

Car, a lens will make a small difference in your life...  A car will make a big one in you and your spouse's life. Also it allows you to do lots of fun things like midnight drives in marine drive, drives to lonavala and pune etc


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2015)

Exactly amlan...thats the real purpose of getting a car....all those drives.

humm then it seems I have to learn to handle 150-500 for now  Thanks amlan 

This sunday at my home I shot some birds after long time and all pics came bad bad ...I was soo disappointed


----------



## satinder (Nov 6, 2015)

quagmire said:


> Guys what do you think of this:
> 
> Light L16 is a Point-and-Shoot That Packs 16 Cameras for 52MP Photos
> 
> ...



It is better to have Nokia Lumia 1020 !
or

A DSLR ranging between 30K-50k.
Shootin Auto Mode.

Or

Sony RX100 series is far better in Point & Shoot category !


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2015)

Sony has announced A68, an APS C SLT camera and made "the rumour" wrong. Sony has borrowed some from A58 and some from A77 to make this one.


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 6, 2015)

nac said:


> Sony has announced A68, an APS C SLT camera and made "the rumour" wrong. Sony has borrowed some from A58 and some from A77 to make this one.



I like the fact that the price is low, the sensor is borrowed from A6000 and internal image stabilization, along with dynamics of a professional DSLR(top screen, control dials etc etc). Let's see the first batch of reviews. If the continues auto-focus is good, then it might as well replace the Nikon 7xxx series for best  in APS-C category.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2015)

A68 is quit a good looking musculine DSLT ..liked the design.

*cdn.gsmarena.com/imgroot/news/15/11/sony-a68/-728/gsmarena_001.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

That grip on the dial.


----------



## nac (Nov 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That grip on the dial.



Actually, dial is on the grip 

- - - Updated - - -

Happy diwali guys... 
Unusually, it's raining continuously this year in Tamilnadu. I don't know if I get an opportunity to click some fireworks... Those who picked up photography this year, try some thing this diwali and post them. Everyone would love to see them.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Diwali Nac ...I am on 9 days long holiday this time at my hometown..planning lot of things and photography..lets see what materializes


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2015)

Now FZ300 is available in India, the most expensive small sensor camera ever priced @46k. Who is gonna buy at this price point? I won't expect that this will see any price cut. Not in the near future, not in the far future, never as I don't see any before for FZ150/FZ200. 
I see pricing for FZ1000 but it's not available with any online seller.
Seems like Nikon cameras are little cheaper in India than in US or at least with P900 and P7800.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2015)

46k ..ooh its too much really...fz200 is a good buy now


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2015)

I thought of buying a tripod about 2yrs may be 3yrs ago and even placed an order for a table tripod (costs less than ₹ 150), and end up getting the refund as it went out of stock. After watching digitarev cheapo tripod video, I dropped the idea of buying a cheapo tripod. It's been four years, still I leave my camera on a make shift arrangement when shooting long exposure.

Many a times I needed some kinda tripod and I refrained from buying the cheapo one and I even advocated not to buy cheapo ones. I don't see me owning DSLR (even a used one) anytime soon as I have more things in my buying list before DSLR, though I am getting tempted every now and then.

Now I am seriously thinking of getting some kind of tripod, at least good enough to use indoors/terrace for my compact. I am little short of 6' and I am looking for a tripod as tall as me, if possible even taller. But I don't see any tripod is as tall for about ₹ 500, and the tallest I see for ~ ₹1000 is 1.7m. Is there any tall tripod in my budget? Cheaper the better...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2015)

Nac tripods wont be that tall...and if you thing extending the center column is nice idea to make it tall then you are wrong...center column is the weakest if extended too much  ..btw the flash stands are quit tall and strong if you can do a makeshift arrangement with that


----------



## nac (Dec 1, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac tripods wont be that tall...and if you thing extending the center column is nice idea to make it tall then you are wrong...center column is the weakest if extended too much  ..btw the flash stands are quit tall and strong if you can do a makeshift arrangement with that


Nice idea. Haven't heard this before, but using tripod as flash stand. Now I am gonna google if it's possible...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a flash stand ..its not too collapsable and heavy...but its definitely strong and tall...if somehow you can fit a head rather then the umbrella holder on top of the flash stand then it will be a tripod. My stand is at nagpur or I would have told you right way


----------



## nac (Dec 1, 2015)

Seems light stand is heavier than tripod, which mean more stable? But only the center column extends, does it mean more prone to wobble/not reliable as tripod for camera?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2015)

heavier is good...its center column is very stable..I dont think it will wobble


----------



## nac (Dec 2, 2015)

Using light stand is too much of a hassle and it doesn't seem to be as convenient as tripod. No panning available... 
Seems like I got to stick with tripod and live with the quality of cheapo one.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2015)

convinience is a diffrent thing...i was telling abt cheap and stable


----------



## nac (Dec 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> convinience is a diffrent thing...i was telling abt cheap and stable


Yeah, with an adapter we can use camera on a light stand. And it goes much higher than a tripod. If I need this set up to have an adjustable head, I have to shell out lot more. A very good option, just I am weighing up things. May be its not for me now.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been using the gorillapod snd its quite a good option. Might be worth a shot


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm using the standard issue Sony VCT-VPR1, stable and never failed on me even once. Although...I think I paid more for the "remote", which I don't use much anyway.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2015)

I havent used my tripod and monopod for last 1.5 years   tripod is flimsy for my D7000 and dont take its weight properly it was ok for D3100....and monopod is strong but I find very less usage of it.
I spent almost 5k on my monopod Benro A29T+M234RC head


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I spent almost 5k on my monopod Benro A29T+M234RC head


You have to hold the monopod on one hand and use your camera or do you have something like this for your monopod?

*i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/32249264513/Benro-ST1S-A18T-A29T-A28T-A29T-A38T-C38T-monopod-trigeminal-universal-screw.jpg_350x350.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2015)

Nac  I cant see the image in office...I use monopod for long lenses so it become natural triangle ..lens+cam weight itself keep the monopod stable enough.

*www.olympusamerica.com/crm/oneoffpages/ask_oly/images/Monopod.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac  I cant see the image in office...I use monopod for long lenses so it become natural triangle ..lens+cam weight itself keep the monopod stable enough.


So, you don't have to hold the [STRIKE]tripod[/STRIKE] monopod or camera. You can just leave it... I always see (google images) the photographer holding the monopod/camera when shooting.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2015)

no no we dont hold monopod or tripod...tripod has the ability to self stand alone...monopod need our two legs support...but we need to hold the camera and lens...if you have ball head then you can move the cam by applying pressure on that direction..no need to touch monopod or tripod..

In case of monopod we apply direct pressure towards ground..and monopod have great grip below...that helps keep it intact.


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> no no we dont hold monopod or tripod...tripod has the ability to self stand alone...monopod need our two legs support...but we need to hold the camera and lens...if you have ball head then you can move the cam by applying pressure on that direction..no need to touch monopod or tripod..
> 
> In case of monopod we apply direct pressure towards ground..and monopod have great grip below...that helps keep it intact.


Sorry, I meant monopod. Not tripod. So photographer has to hold monopod or camera all the time. But what's the point here (I think the discussion is gonna go long) if have to hold all the time?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2015)

Nac you didnt read my post properly...please read once more


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2015)

Okay, let me say what I understood. 


sujoyp said:


> no no we dont hold monopod or tripod...tripod has the ability to self stand alone... - *Tripod can stand itself, no need any support from the photographer.*
> monopod need our two legs support... but we need to hold the camera and lens... - *Monopod need support from the photographer, meaning he has to hold the monopod itself or the camera which is mounted on the monopod. The point is he has to hold it, monopod can't stand on it's one. After all it has just ONE leg.*
> if you have ball head then you can move the cam by applying pressure on that direction..no need to touch monopod or tripod.. - *I assume you mean (we no need to touch "monopod or tripod") the legs of the tripod/monopod*
> In case of monopod we apply direct pressure towards ground..and monopod have great grip below...that helps keep it intact. - *By applying pressure means by hands, right? Not by just looking at the monopod * *No offense.*


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 3, 2015)

Monopod adds a lot of stability for taking shots with long lenses. It's much more stable than just holding the cam in your hand. The advantage is that you can move it or tilt it very quickly 

A tripod on the other hand can be left behind, is very stable but hard to move quickly for things like a bird shot


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Monopod adds a lot of stability for taking shots with long lenses. It's much more stable than just holding the cam in your hand. The advantage is that you can move it or tilt it very quickly
> 
> A tripod on the other hand can be left behind, is very stable but hard to move quickly for things like a bird shot


Yeah, I get that. Shooting with monopod is better than handhold. By your comment, I get this. Though monopod is more stable than handheld shooting, it's not as stable as tripod. But it has the ability to pan/tilt quicker than tripod. So if Sujoy puts that thing I posted under his monopod, will make it less quick to pan/tilt?
Sujoy will see that image after he reaches home and will let us know if he uses it or not...

- - - Updated - - -

Sujoy, Can you the image I posted? (BTW, clear your inbox)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2015)

I just saw what u posted nac....we can not put our cam+lens worth lakhs and depend on that Chinese product to handle  ... that base will be useful only if we can move the monopod left right front back on that....check a monopod video on youtube..Monopod is very handy and small.

- - - Updated - - -

msgbox cleared


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I just saw what u posted nac....we can not put our cam+lens worth lakhs and depend on that Chinese product to handle  ... that base will be useful only if we can move the monopod left right front back on that....check a monopod video on youtube..Monopod is very handy and small.


Not necessarily chinese product, may be from Benro, manfrotto. These stabilizers would help a little more, and seems like you can leave it free standing (depends on the place).
I watched some youtube videos, as you suggested. It's kinda mixed, some find it okay and some find handheld better for their work. So it's not like I assumed. Monopod is not tripod, can't leave it free stand. Got to hold on to it. It's being used for better stability and as much as stability some use it for taking weight off of their hands when they use heavy lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2015)

monopod can give stability for up down moment...and yes carrying a heavy lens of shoulder is much easier then holding it in hand all the time. those stand can keep the monopod standing but I still dont think it can support anything more then 300-400 gm

you have seen this pic before  this way its easier to carry heavy lens and when needed just put monopod on ground and shooot
*scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xla1/t31.0-8/1614261_10154056366565424_7108474546881947797_o.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 4, 2015)

nac said:


> You have to hold the monopod on one hand and use your camera or do you have something like this for your monopod?
> 
> *i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/32249264513/Benro-ST1S-A18T-A29T-A28T-A29T-A38T-C38T-monopod-trigeminal-universal-screw.jpg_350x350.jpg


My guess is that this is a small tripod with a ball joint and mount. I'm not sure how this would attach to the monopod. 

SUPER STURDY MINI UNIVERSAL MOBILE/DSLR/GO PRO TRIPOD STAND - 6 INCH HEIGHT WITH BUBBLE LEVELING - WORKS WITH IPHONE 5 5S 6 6PLUS, NOTE 3, NOTE 4, S4, S5, S6, SMALL LENS DSLRS, GO PRO HERO 1, 2, 3, 4:Amazon:Electronics




What you honestly need is a proper tripod if you want to leavr the cam standing or for long exposure shots. Invest in a good one or in a gorillapod and it'll make up for the cost in some time


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> My guess is that this is a small tripod with a ball joint and mount. I'm not sure how this would attach to the monopod.
> 
> SUPER STURDY MINI
> 
> What you honestly need is a proper tripod if you want to leavr the cam standing or for long exposure shots. Invest in a good one or in a gorillapod and it'll make up for the cost in some time


Monopod discussed in this video has the stabilizer in it.


Table tripod is not something I want now.

I have been saying this to myself for quite a long time. Now I am thinking of getting something reasonably okay for compact camera rather than keep waiting for a good one.


sujoyp said:


> monopod can give stability for up down moment...and yes carrying a heavy lens of shoulder is much easier then holding it in hand all the time. those stand can keep the monopod standing but I still dont think it can support anything more then 300-400 gm
> 
> you have seen this pic before  this way its easier to carry heavy lens and when needed just put monopod on ground and shooot


I think the vlogger was using a mirrorless cam and lens he used doesn't seem to be a heavy one.
Yeah, I remember this photo. But don't remember the monopod. BTW, stubble looks better than clean shaven face.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2015)

It all depend on what you are going to mount on that tripod ....for my max combo ..thats D7000+150-500 its 3.5 KG and to keep everything safe and steady I will have to get a tripod and ball head which can take 7 KG . Now that will need a huge investment...maybe around 10k ..and I dont think thats worth right now.

if you are planning to mount a 350gm P&S then any tripod which can take weight around 1.5 -2kg can do and these tripod will be small and compact..you can even check for compact tripods which triple folds and easily fit in bag
  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] even I dont like clean shave 'baccha' face ..but it takes one night and i get beard... in a week i look like a sad film heart broken guy


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> if you are planning to mount a 350gm P&S then any tripod which can take weight around 1.5 -2kg can do and these tripod will be small and compact..you can even check for compact tripods which triple folds and easily fit in bag
> @nac  even I dont like clean shave 'baccha' face ..but it takes one night and i get beard... in a week i look like a sad film heart broken guy


I thought I would buy a DSLR, so waited. Now I am gonna buy a sub 1k tripod and will see how it works for me.

You have a nice full beard, not everyone can grow full beard. I have patchy beard, and not dense. I can go on for a week and it will still look like stubble for me. Now I am growing, it's hard and it's been 6 weeks.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 4, 2015)

Get one first. There will never be a perfect tripod. I have friends who jugaadoed a hook under the tripod and hang a bag from it to increase weight

I like this discussion on beards


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh! that is such a great idea for tripod, lol will try it


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2015)

This one looks good to me. Few bad reviews about the quality, I think I got to live with it. Hope they send a good piece and avoid the hassle of returning/replacing and make me wait further...


izzikio_rage said:


> I like this discussion on beards 


It's because I am growing, so I am noticing everyone. The guy in the video posted has excellent coverage. I don't think I have seen many with full coverage below lower lips/chin area.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2015)

my tripod already have a hook below to increase the weight...but the head bends down as soon as I put my D7000+17-50 on it..
Sorry nac flipkart is blocked in office...can you tell the model number of tripod.

regarding beard  small part of beard on both side have become white now...I look too experienced uncle type  I better stay young till I get married


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Sorry nac flipkart is blocked in office...can you tell the model number of tripod.
> regarding beard  small part of beard on both side have become white now...I look too experienced uncle type  I better stay young till I get married


Photron Stedy Pro 560
Don't the girls like salt and pepper look?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2015)

Girls like when in case of selecting boyfriend...for marrige girls parents wont like it...having beard may seems shady, untidy, misfit, to some 

- - - Updated - - -

the tripod looks good nac ...just be aware that never put your dslr with heavy lens like 70-300 or 55-300 alone on this one...always keep the strap around neck and then put it on tripod...I would not believe the specs 100% and would keep a max of 1-1.5 KG on it.


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I would not believe the specs 100% and would keep a max of 1-1.5 KG on it.


Yeah, me too have that suspicion. They would claim all sort of things...
The hook looks so puny, I don't know what kinda weight it can take. And things are not good here, it will take more time for shipping to reach me.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 4, 2015)

Yup, looks at george Clooney's fan following. Or Amitabh, you should definitely give it a shot. 

Seems even I'll need to buy a tripod. My Silk tripod broke and the gorillapod is not able to hold the weight now


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2015)

I am getting a nikon 35mm 1.8 this week...a used one ...I am getting for 5.5k ..new one is 9k 

My 50mm 1.8 is too tight and 17-50 2.8 have too much fungus to create round bokeh ...maybe this 35mm will be the ideal walkaround lens for me.

I was also drooling over tokina 11-16 2.8 for 18k which is an awesome deal ...but do I need soo wide..as I am very poor in landscapes.

what do you guys say?


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 7, 2015)

any suggestions for a good,light and portable tripod thats small enough to fit in my camera bag but can extend properly and not shake?
my velbon v-pod broke and my only issue with that tripod was the shaky feel and slightly delicate quality otherwise it was good enough


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2015)

kkn whats the max weight yu will be putting...and do you want a table top tripod or full fledged tripod


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> any suggestions for a good,light and portable tripod thats small enough to fit in my camera bag but can extend properly and not shake?
> my velbon v-pod broke and my only issue with that tripod was the shaky feel and slightly delicate quality otherwise it was good enough


Your budget defines what is "good". Vanguard starting price is 3k, Manfrotto is even higher. 
I assume your Velbon is a much better one than these cheapo tripods. If Velbon is gone kaput after one year, I don't know how long these cheapo ones will last. Comments like these have put me away from buying these tripods. I was kinda convinced to buy one, and here comes a comment


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2015)

Nac all depends on person to person...even my tammy 17-50 got lots of fungus but that dosnt mean all tammy 17-50 gets fungus easily


----------



## nac (Dec 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac all depends on person to person...even my tammy 17-50 got lots of fungus but that dosnt mean all tammy 17-50 gets fungus easily


Yes, it depends on how a person weigh things and price is one big factor esp, if the person is Indian 
It already had fungus even before you get your hands on with the lens, if I remember correct.

- - - Updated - - -

Check out this article guys. It was an interesting reading. I am tempted to share it with you guys even before I fully read the article. I am just half way through the article...

Is There Really Anything ‘Wrong’ with Digital Camera Sales Volumes?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2015)

yes nac it had some fungus...but it has increased a lot more in mumbai due to humid conditions  I can not take artistic shots with it..the fungus will show in bokeh


----------



## nac (Dec 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> yes nac it had some fungus...but it has increased a lot more in mumbai due to humid conditions  I can not take artistic shots with it..the fungus will show in bokeh


What do you think? Cleaning or sell and upgrade?

BTW, Got the tripod. I will post my first impression in a couple of days...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2015)

I will show it to some lens service center...lets see how much they charge ...selling is not a question as nobody will buy it...upgrade is also not an option coz nikon 17-50 2.8 cost around 40k and tammy 17-50 VC USD also cost a lot. 

congrats for tripod...hope it fulfills what u intend to do


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 8, 2015)

nac said:


> Your budget defines what is "good". Vanguard starting price is 3k, Manfrotto is even higher.
> I assume your Velbon is a much better one than these cheapo tripods. If Velbon is gone kaput after one year, I don't know how long these cheapo ones will last. Comments like these have put me away from buying these tripods. I was kinda convinced to buy one, and here comes a comment



yeah I was actually rather happy with mine but simple things like the "plastic contacts" holding the legs in place and to keep it from not "expanding further" shows how poorly made all these tripods are made
whats shocking is the fact that even the more expensive varieties of tripods seem to develop this issue and a small part like that giving away could put a lot of risk to your mounted camera 
why they dont make these tripods all metal is beyond me 
I paid 1.7k for the velbon btw and it was super light and portable and could be squeezed into my stock canon camera bag itself along with my camera and 3 lenses

should I give Vanguard a try?

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> BTW, Got the tripod. I will post my first impression in a couple of days...



which one did you go in for?
please do post a few pics/review of it if possible


----------



## nac (Dec 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I will show it to some lens service center...lets see how much they charge ...selling is not a question as nobody will buy it...upgrade is also not an option coz nikon 17-50 2.8 cost around 40k and tammy 17-50 VC USD also cost a lot.
> 
> congrats for tripod...hope it fulfills what u intend to do


You never know, some may okay with fungus if you price accordingly.
Me too hoping it's atleast an okay decision if not good. So far my impression is not great and not worse either. Will have more time in the evening to try it.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> why they dont make these tripods all metal is beyond me
> should I give Vanguard a try?
> which one did you go in for?
> please do post a few pics/review of it if possible


If they make it with thick iron or something heavy, you have to hire someone to carry it for you 

Should you go for Vanguard? You should decide that. You have first hand experience with a tripod before. Now you know what you need better. Whether you should stick with the compact one or go for heavy tripod. They say carbon fibre weighs less and you have to pay premium for that. I would rather go for heavy aluminum for lesser price than carbon fibre. Incinerator bought something premium. But he went from 600D to 7D M2 to D810 and he can justify the price he paid for the tripod. You need it for your 1200D and how deep is your pocket? If you're spending lot of money, do some research before buying.

I bought Photron Stedy 560. Just last week I was discussing about buying tripod. If you scroll back, you will know why I went for this one. Yeah, sure I will post my impression in two days. I have never used a tripod before (tried for few min long time back doesn't count), so I will need some time to try my hands on with this one.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2015)

@kkn  bro there are two things...either u have a full metal tripod which is heavy and can not fit in bags and not easy to carry ..or you have a light tripod which fits in bag along with camera and you can carry easily...both are not togather .

Only if you can spend 15k then carbon fiber tripods achieve both these ...stable and light ...now u know why they cost soo much.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @kkn  bro there are two things...either u have a full metal tripod which is heavy and can not fit in bags and not easy to carry ..or you have a light tripod which fits in bag along with camera and you can carry easily...both are not togather .
> 
> Only if you can spend 15k then carbon fiber tripods achieve both these ...stable and light ...now u know why they cost soo much.



oh any suggestions on a budget light and portable tripod for now?
15k is something Id rather spend on a lens I guess 

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> You never know, some may okay with fungus if you price accordingly.
> Me too hoping it's atleast an okay decision if not good. So far my impression is not great and not worse either. Will have more time in the evening to try it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



oh :surprised:
Tripod is generally the first accessory people buy with their first proper camera
I think Ill try out another budget tripod for now and see  
pricey tripods is not my thing as yet, I want a fisheye or macro next so am saving up for that


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2015)

I just wish I could sell of my tripod which is sitting idle coz it cant handle my D7000 ...but courier is not possible in case of tripods ...


----------



## nac (Dec 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I just wish I could sell of my tripod which is sitting idle coz it cant handle my D7000 ...but courier is not possible in case of tripods ...


Post an ad and say no shipping. Some Mumbaikar may buy it.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2015)

naah ..let it be..I can keep that tripod ..they say every photogrpher should have one of them


----------



## nac (Dec 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> naah ..let it be..I can keep that tripod ..they say every photogrpher should have one of them




Just finished shooting the tripod.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2015)

so where are the pics


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2015)

*Hands-on with Photron Stedy Pro 560
*

*farm1.staticflickr.com/600/23532509881_60b7e4df2d_c.jpg​
You all know I have no good opinion about cheapo tripods. So it may reflect in my impression and I can't help it.


This tripod shouldn't be sold separately, it's a bundle pack along with Nikon DSLR. So Nikon thinks that this tripod is good enough to handle DSLR. 

Strap of the case is smallest you will ever find. It so tight and close to you as if an arrow holder.

Accessory hook is made of plastic. I don't think we can hang something heavy like dumbbells. 

The minimum height is little above my knee, with the next extension it goes up to  my waist level, and next extension takes up to my chest level height. Finally the center column takes up to my forehead level.

To hold the extended center column there is a lock which I didn't know it exists until lately.

The handle like thing is on the left hand side. On the right, there is a thing to lock panning movement and a small knob to flip the base plate to position vertically for shooting portraits. 

They have supplied one spare quick release. Most likely before anything happens to quick release, my camera's tripod mount will go kaput as it's made of plastic.

One bad thing about the camera design is I can't access battery or memory card when it's attached to quick release.

Just now found that tilting movement can also be locked by adjusting the tightness of the handle. A multi purpose handle.

The bottom most extension is like PVC wiring duct. It's so thin, doesn't require much pressure to bend the leg. Got to be so cautious. Even the next extension doesn't seem much stronger. Shouldn't lean on to the tripod or stand with tripod's support.

The last extension doesn't need to be hollow. They can make it with a solid metal or something.

This 1kg+ is not giving any confidence that this will last long.

They left the handle's end open. You will see that in the picture clearly. May be it's missed, but definitely not in the package or may be this is how they designed it.

Yes, it can very well handle my 300g+ camera without a sweat.

Does this can take a DSLR? I don't know. If I ever go to Mumbai, I will try it with Sujoy's D7000 attached with Sigma Tele zoom.

This pan and tilt head is not smooth, so you can't expect it to be good for shooting videos.

This one can't do splits, I mean legs can't go horizontal. Spreader restricts that kinda movement.

With no legs extended it is as stable as one can expect it to be. It's still good with next leg extended and with last leg, it loses some confidence. With center column extended it's definitely wobbling.

I put a 3kg plate on top (I didn't dare to put heavier weight  ), head didn't drop. But it was in normal flat position. I don't know how if it would hold if I tilt. 


You can see how short or tall it can go in the images below.



Spoiler



1. Shot with same focal length and distance
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Tri%201_zpsfq1mgty4.jpg

2. Tried to fill the frame. So used different focal length and/or moved closer as it gets shorter
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Tri%202_zpsscopxx9b.jpg

3. Put a bubble top next to it to give an idea about height of the tripod.
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Tri%203_zpsesikfkqt.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2015)

nice testing nac ...but I am not going to put my D7000+sigma 150-500 on this...never  

btw guys I bought a used Nikon 35mm 1.8G DX lens  it was getting sold for 5.5k which is good deal as new is 9k now. I am playing with that.

here is the pic...later in weekend I will play
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-v9EowX78jM0/VmhQ4E2l5hI/AAAAAAAASJk/pZxBLOTURTQ/s512-Ic42/DSC_0032.JPG


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> nice testing nac ...but I am not going to put my D7000+sigma 150-500 on this...never
> 
> btw guys I bought a used Nikon 35mm 1.8G DX lens  it was getting sold for 5.5k which is good deal as new is 9k now. I am playing with that.


 We will talk about that when I come to Mumbai 

Finally got wide angle prime. I am guessing that you will like this one and keep using it while 17-50 keeps himself warm in your backpack with silica girls


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2015)

even I want to do this...let 17-50 relax till I go for landscapes...35mm is good for many things...and that blurry bg and bokeh  will post some pics very soon


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 9, 2015)

nac said:


> Finally got wide angle prime.



You bought a DSLR ?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2015)

gen he is talking about my 35mm 1.8 purchase ...its a wide angle prime lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 10, 2015)

35mm is great for landscapes and startrails etc. Fast enough for street photos too 

Nac, that is a great review. But perhaps you are expecting too much from the tripod. Just use and enjoy


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> You bought a DSLR ?


Something I want to buy for a very long time, but doesn't seem to be happening anytime soon. 


izzikio_rage said:


> Nac, that is a great review. But perhaps you are expecting too much from the tripod. Just use and enjoy


Thank you. May be, but the tripod not supposed to wobble. Difference between gitzo and cheapo should be about durability, smooth function, ass, features, adaptability but definitely not stability. What's the purpose of tripod if it wobbles. But I am yet to try it in real. I will know if it's good to keep the camera at maximum height for long exposure shots when I do that. The possibility of me using max height is also very less as it is above my eye level.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2015)

Nac I am telling you again...dont expand the center column to max...just use 20-30% of center column ...it will feel more stable...and u should not exert any load on the tripod by hand or body weight...its just to keep cam stable not to support you 

again comming back to stability...you should do some research on diameter of each extended legs of your triipod...and compare it to gitzo (non carbon fiber) ...you will come to know that the alumunium tripods of branded are thicker, heavier.

A quick search tells me your thickest column have diameter of 27mm and of a manfrotto 055 have 30mm-26-22 ...your whole tripod weights 1350 gm and manfrotto legs alone weights 2.5kg  so you can see


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 10, 2015)

Chill maaro, getting the best kit is a never ending process. Enjoy what you have. 

But yes, the center column is a last resort. Use the legs as much has possible, use a timer to minimize shake, turn off OIS when on tripod and other steps to increase stability.


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Nac I am telling you again...dont expand the center column to max...just use 20-30% of center column ...it will feel more stable...and u should not exert any load on the tripod by hand or body weight...its just to keep cam stable not to support you
> 
> A quick search tells me your thickest column have diameter of 27mm and of a manfrotto 055 have 30mm-26-22 ...your whole tripod weights 1350 gm and manfrotto legs alone weights 2.5kg  so you can see


Point noted.  Yeah, I got to keep that in mind. Else I will bend the legs if not breaking it.
Yeah, the quality of aluminum also matters. Going by the manfrotto spec, the wall thickness is just 2mm (aprox). I think iron are stronger than aluminum, they can try that right? or is it super heavy?


izzikio_rage said:


> Chill maaro, getting the best kit is a never ending process. Enjoy what you have.
> But yes, the center column is a last resort. Use the legs as much has possible, use a timer to minimize shake, turn off OIS when on tripod and other steps to increase stability.


Yeah, I shouldn't keep blabbing about it. After all I know it will be. 
Turning off IS on important thing. Even though I know about it, I don't remember how many I have done it when I used my cam on make shift arrangements. Thank you.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] its not that iron is stronger then alumunium.....but ultimately tripod is made to carry around...as you now know tripod need to be durable, portable and stable.
I think Iron have tendency to catch rust and its heavy...Alumunium they play with , making it light and its durable too but not too stable...Stronger Alumunium tripods are easily available but they are heavy and not too portable..

So its a adjustment between those 3


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2015)

Got the new lens and was soo excited to try but no subject  As its a portrait lens , my usual subject was not ready for shoot...and I was dumb what else this 35mm can do ..I have to kick start my creative mind again


----------



## nac (Dec 14, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Got the new lens and was soo excited to try but no subject  As its a portrait lens , my usual subject was not ready for shoot...and I was dumb what else this 35mm can do ..I have to kick start my creative mind again


You don't have restrict yourself with portrait. If the sky is clear, go for astro photography. It's just few days after new moon day, you can very well try star trail. I have seen (you too would have seen) landscape with tele zoom lens. So you can try landscape too. It's just the start of the week, plan something and you can go and have fun your new lens this weekend.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2015)

star trail in mumbai  nac I will do someday if I go out of mumbai 100km away  ... yaah landscape with 35mm but then I have 17-50 for that...why should I use 35mm for landscape?? 
I will plan something for sure


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2015)

Tomorrow I am planning to visit karnala Bird scentury in early morning around 7. Anybody interested to join..its near panvel.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 23, 2015)

yes
tungareshwar is good place for startrail. It's like 40 km away. Saw geminid shower there.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2015)

yaah but its a long track i think..and can we come back from there before 12?


----------



## nac (Dec 23, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> yaah but its a long track i think..and can we come back from there before 12?





Anorion said:


> yes
> tungareshwar is good place for startrail. It's like 40 km away. Saw geminid shower there.


It's almost full moon. So plan accordingly for startrail...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2015)

oops startrail on around fullmoon is bad idea...


----------



## nac (Dec 23, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> oops startrail on around fullmoon is bad idea...


That would give a different effect.
But I wonder how you guys keep up from morning 7 till midnigh... I will be dog  tired, in fact I would have packed up even before noon. That's the kinda stamina I have in my body.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2015)

No no we will be going for a trek+birding+landscape+macro tour till 11 maybe...then will be back home...

that startrail plan is saperate...not same..will go there afterwards.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 23, 2015)

yeah at least we can come back down before 12. From base to panvel and from panvel back, timing can vary a lot depending on transport availability


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> No no we will be going for a trek+birding+landscape+macro tour till 11 maybe...then will be back home...
> 
> that startrail plan is saperate...not same..will go there afterwards.


O... Oh! I thought so much of you guys. So you guys too are like me, not super humans 

- - - Updated - - -

Happy Christmas Guys...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2015)

nac said:


> O... Oh! I thought so much of you guys. So you guys too are like me, not super humans
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Happy Christmas Guys...



Nac I could have statyed till that time but the enthusiasm goes down...and without enthu things dont work well


----------



## Anorion (Dec 24, 2015)

well, there is a shortcut. Was looking at stars in Rajodi beach and it struck me that as long as you know which star is where, they are just points of light and it is possible to extract a startrail from a single exposure in pp 
Single Image Star Trails ? a Powerful Technique to Create Star Trails in Minutes Using Phototoshop


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm sure you can do it even without the stars


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> without enthu things dont work well





Anorion said:


> well, there is a shortcut. Was looking at stars in Rajodi beach and it struck me that as long as you know which star is where, they are just points of light and it is possible to extract a startrail from a single exposure in pp
> Single Image Star Trails ? a Powerful Technique to Create Star Trails in Minutes Using Phototoshop


I am yet to read the post, but I already thinking about giving it a try....  Thanks for the link.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2016)

Anybody read articles in this website- Digital Camera News, Reviews, Tips and Techniques | Digital Camera World

loved the site..soo many thing to read..and its opening in my office  yey.


----------



## Cyanide (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Learn photography with me*

offtopic (Sorry!) : Neck strap vs hand strap
Since my hand is a bit unstable, I'm planning to buy hand strap to get better support while clicking pics.

What do you guys use/prefer? (neck or hand strap)


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Anybody read articles in this website- Digital Camera News, Reviews, Tips and Techniques | Digital Camera World
> 
> loved the site..soo many thing to read..and its opening in my office  yey.


I've come across the site before but not keenly following.

- - - Updated - - -



Cyanide said:


> offtopic (Sorry!) : Neck strap vs hand strap
> Since my hand is a bit unstable, I'm planning to buy hand strap to get better support while clicking pics.
> 
> What do you guys use/prefer? (neck or hand strap)


I would prefer neck strap if I am using heavy camera something like DSLR. Since my compact doesn't have a provision to put neck strap, I am using wrist strap (aka thread). I am not sure if it's used to increase stability when you release shutter but to keep your camera safe from accidental fall from your hands.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2016)

you guys wont belive but I use the neck strap as hand strap for safety...just tie the neck strap around hand...DSLR are soo heavy that you cant hang around a 1-1.2KG camera around neck and move
I use it around neck very rarely...at the time of shooting i tie it around hand tightly so it dont fall off accidently.

I am really not sure if hand strap may help dSlR...maybe a battery pack can help more as it will give weight and grip both vertical and horizontal


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 4, 2016)

I use a quick strap and they are  significantly better than neck or hand straps.

PS; does anyone has experience of using quick strap along with a backpack?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2016)

can you post a pic...whats quick strap


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Learn photography with me*

I prefer neck strap. Hand strap will also work provided you use it so that if camera slips out of your hand it's safe.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Learn photography with me*

Hand strap, allows more flexibility in movement. Wrap it around your wrist multiple times so that even if you let go the cam stays safe. May not help with stability but its a great safety measure.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 5, 2016)

Same, use a long neck strap as a hand strap for flexibility


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

Was expecting some compacts announcement/leaks ahead of CES, but so far I see DSLRs more...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

which one...anything special Nac


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> which one...anything special Nac


Medium format from Phase one, D5 from Nikon, 1" compacts from Panasonic, 1" compacts and bridge from Nikon.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

wow phase one with 100MP sensor for 49k dollers ...gosh!

I cant find other news on dpreview...are they announced or rumor


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I cant find other news on dpreview...are they announced or rumor


Nikon NZ teased D5 on it's fb page, not it's removed. Other two are rumour, but Panasonic seems to be real. We will know soon whether they are rumour or real.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> can you post a pic...whats quick strap



*www.khalia.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Quick-Strap-Single-fuer-1-Kamera-Velo.png

Buy Focus F-1 Anti-Slip Quick Rapid Shoulder Sling Belt Neck Strap For Camera Slr Dslr Black Online at Low Price in India | Focus Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Buy Focus F-1 Anti-Slip Quick Rapid Shoulder Sling Belt Neck Strap For Camera Slr Dslr Black Online at Low Price in India | Focus Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


Can't we use neck strap in this fashion?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2016)

nac said:


> Can't we use neck strap in this fashion?



They are generally neither long enough nor have enough padding to be comfortable on shoulders.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

quick strap looks good and have a large padding...but still its ok for cam+lens under 1kg...anything more and its better to carry in hand.
Also while trekking I felt that the cam swings too much left and right when put around neck..not feasible practically...sling bag is much useful in that case

- - - Updated - - -

Fun fact -
yesterday was checking which is my most famous pic on flickr...sorted by view and got shock of the lifetime..this monkey pic have got 5644 views...none of the other pic even crossed 1000 ..even that red rose locket pic got 777 views (3rd highest)..but 5k+ 

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6123/6001344309_3e0d89bfd6_b.jpgmonkey 3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> yesterday was checking which is my most famous pic on flickr...sorted by view and got shock of the lifetime..this monkey pic have got 5644 views...none of the other pic even crossed 1000 ..even that red rose locket pic got 777 views (3rd highest)..but 5k+


He's cute... By the way, this is the first time I am seeing this image. Checked it in flickr (count 5645  ) and learned that it's pre nac image. 
You used 55-200 lens @ 201.6mm, that's a fun fact


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

lol yes 201 mm on 55-200 lens


----------



## nac (Jan 6, 2016)

Finally D500 is here. Spec sheet is impressive, Nikon too brought 4k. Nice move.

Unimpressive compacts announcement from Canon. 1" compact from Panasonic, action camera from Nikon, new AF-P lens from Nikon and some more... 
Does Nikon wants all the focus on it's flagship FX/DX cameras and not announcing compacts? 
What happened to others? Fuji, Sony, Samsung...


----------



## satinder (Jan 6, 2016)

Nikon D500 is a welcome step as it starts a new thinking to make it communicate with smart devices more efficiently.
Till now cameras were as a dumb device. WiFi connectivity made not much sense as it drains battery fast. Bluetooth 4.0 is much efficient tech that will convert a camera into multi purpose device to communicate with other smart devices seamlessly.
Other companies are also in shock what to do next ?
Smartphone is making them stuck what they have.
What to do next is only experimented by a leader.
Nikon is taking right steps with experiments.

Compacts are on backfoot as smartphone is ahead of it. Camera companies were churning out good profit from compact segment till now. After 13 Megapixel Camera in 10K+ range mobile is making them still for sometime. It will take sometime to decide which direction to go.
As mirror less segment also not doing good in comparison to DSLR for professional results.
Camera companies want profit only after all money leads all !


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 6, 2016)

Question for Canon users    :   How safe is chdk..   Can it corrupt your camera ?   Can you go back to factory settings     
Finally Is it worth trying ?   
Thanks


----------



## nac (Jan 6, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Question for Canon users    :   How safe is chdk..   Can it corrupt your camera ?   Can you go back to factory settings
> Finally Is it worth trying ?


I have been using it for about 2yrs (may be 3yrs), I haven't corrupted my camera. 
Do I think it's safe? I am not sure.
Is it worth? I guess, coz I am using it and I need some feature which are not available in stock firmware.
Yes, you can go back to factory settings. It's not like you're installing a new firmware and wiping the stock. It's more like a temp, it won't touch the stock firmware. There are two ways to load chdk, one is enable when you want to which I am using. If you want to switch from stock to chdk or vice versa, you have to turn off and on. The other option is always enabled when you turn on your camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2016)

wow Nikon have announced some heavy duty releases...D5, a radio trigger top end flash and a D300s update D500 cool.

D500 should be as rugged as D300s with all the tech announced...D300s was famous for working in all and any situation even after falling from cliff and drowning in water 
153 AF point with 99 cross..good...hope its ISO is usable upto 6400  ...10fps shooting is also good for birding...
but 2000$ means out of our consideration as enthusiast..I would get a D750 for that money.

- - - Updated - - -

AFP motor on 18-55 for video recording is also interesteing.

Panasonic gave 10x zoom on a 1" sensor camera .. lets see the results...
canon are just casually releasing 3 P&S nothing interesting


Sony must have kept some secrets..they are the most innovative one..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 7, 2016)

nac said:


> I have been using it for about 2yrs (may be 3yrs), I haven't corrupted my camera.
> Do I think it's safe? I am not sure.
> Is it worth? I guess, coz I am using it and I need some feature which are not available in stock firmware.
> Yes, you can go back to factory settings. It's not like you're installing a new firmware and wiping the stock. It's more like a temp, it won't touch the stock firmware. There are two ways to load chdk, one is enable when you want to which I am using. If you want to switch from stock to chdk or vice versa, you have to turn off and on. The other option is always enabled when you turn on your camera.



Thanks nac.  
Right now the only thing I wanted from Chdk was to the ability to click pics at some regular interval.


----------



## nac (Jan 7, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks nac.
> Right now the only thing I wanted from Chdk was to the ability to click pics at some regular interval.


Once you know what all you can do with the CHDK you will try more than intervalometer...  Some simple features like displaying focal length, subject distance, dof, battery % I find it useful...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 7, 2016)

CHDK rocks, intervalomer is there using scripts and has tons of settings. There is also motion based trigger for bird and wildlife shots, super long shutter upto 30min, and tons of other stuff. 

You can set it so that flipping the lock switch on the card loads CHDK. So put in a new card or flip the switch and you are back to factory firmware.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 8, 2016)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]  - How do you use it, You have a sony camera, don't you ?


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @izzikio_rage   - How do you use it, You have a sony camera, don't you ?


He owned (probably still owns) Canon SX1xx. He has posted some of the photographs taken with that camera even after moving to Sony ILC.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2016)

It would be so much better if nikon could enhance the interface...with a simple menu and advance menu..I am not able to find simple feature as bracketing in D7000 ...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 8, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]  - How do you use it, You have a sony camera, don't you ?


Yup have a canon SX120 used it for about 2 years. Installed CHDK at the very start.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> It would be so much better if nikon could enhance the interface...with a simple menu and advance menu..I am not able to find simple feature as bracketing in D7000 ...


You've been using Nikon DSLR for a long time. You should be used with the interface by now.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2016)

When I was super enthusiast and had lots of time , I had the simple D3100 which was enough...now as I am slowing down I have D7000 with soo many features 

Anyways I can just assign the bracketing feature to custom button..and use it without digging down  ..but still in the age of beautiful colorful icons we are living in small black and yellow icons on our beloved DSLR


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 8, 2016)

Yup, the firmware seems to be a huge bottleneck on all DSLRs. In my sony the wifi functions means that you should be able to do a ton of stuff. But its limited by the UI that sony gives. Same for the apps and features


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2016)

No one using custom firmware on their SLRs??


----------



## kaz (Jan 8, 2016)

CANON PATENT MIRRORLESS Canon Patent For Switch To Change DSLR To Mirrorless?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2016)

lol what kind of switch is that...if they add a mirror inside it again become big and heavy


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> When I was super enthusiast and had lots of time , I had the simple D3100 which was enough...now as I am slowing down I have D7000 with soo many features


I really want a camera with lot of knobs and dials. It's really frustrating to dig into the menu when I need to change settings.


anirbandd said:


> No one using custom firmware on their SLRs??


I don't think many have a choice to use anything other than the stock firmware.


kaz said:


> CANON PATENT MIRRORLESS Canon Patent For Switch To Change DSLR To Mirrorless?





sujoyp said:


> lol what kind of switch is that...if they add a mirror inside it again become big and heavy


These rumour mill never stops. Most of these product never see the light, even if it does by then we would have forgotten about it. But again as Sujoy said, it will still be bigger and heavier than the MILC.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2016)

nac said:


> I really want a camera with lot of knobs and dials. It's really frustrating to dig into the menu when I need to change settings.
> 
> I don't think many have a choice to use anything other than the stock firmware.
> 
> ...




there is always an option 

CHDK Wiki - Wikia

I have used the CHDK on a 600D. I was simply blown away by the versatility of the software.

- - - Updated - - -

*wiki.magiclantern.fm/faq

this is for the SLRs. 

CHDK is for PowerShot cams


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 10, 2016)

Haven't tried Magic lantern, but if its as good as CHDK then it should be on everyone's list. 

There was a project to make a custom firmware for Sony cams but it seems to have died


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> there is always an option


Yeah, but not everyone have a Canon DSLR, right? In fact, there are more Nikonian here than Canonian.

- - - Updated - - -

Or am I missing something? CHDK and magiclanterns can be used in other brands as well?


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Can anyone please suggest the preferred one between canon 700d and d5200 ?? I earlier finalised on d5300, but its a bit out of my budget..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2016)

if its video get 700D, if its picture quality nikon may have slight edge..just slight.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2016)

ashs1 said:


> Can anyone please suggest the preferred one between canon 700d and d5200 ?? I earlier finalised on d5300, but its a bit out of my budget..



I was in the same confusion a few months back when buying my first DSLR. Then after going through a LOT of reviews and trying both cameras at store, I bought the D5200. I found it to be better than the 700D. D5300 is just D5200 with built in wifi, gps and a larger screen and a few minor software changes. Its not worth the extra money over D5200. What's your purpose BTW?


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2016)

ashs1 said:


> Can anyone please suggest the preferred one between canon 700d and d5200 ?? I earlier finalised on d5300, but its a bit out of my budget..


Both are good cameras and both have their own advantages and disadvantages. See which one you like more and buy it. Obviously, some would lean on Canon and other would lean on Nikon and make you confuse with our different choice of DSLR.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2016)

[MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION]  I would suggest a new thread for your requirement and lets discuss it.


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello!

So, I have almost decided on taking the plunge. AGAIN.

I am thinking of getting the Nikon D7100 (body only). Whether I will be letting go of my D5100, havent decided yet. Is 8-10K enuf to let it go? Its of 2011 vintage, and I love my first dSLR.

Now, I have got quotes of 52K for the D7100. How about it?

Actually, I have inherited a few lenses from my dad's Nikon F1M, a 50mm 1.4, 18-105mm cosina, and a 10-24mm sigma(?).

Also, I have been mulling over a macro lens for sometime, but couldn't decide on any. Considering a budget of 25K, used lenses welcome, which ones can I look for?
Since I stay in Kolkata, where can I start looking for good used lens deals?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2016)

Arent you giving 18-55 with D5100 ....togather u may get around 12k if all is well. no one will want a D5100 without kit lens 

D7100 is a good DSLR..52k is a great price as 66k is the MRP and we get a max discount of 20%

for 25k you may get tamron 90mm new or nikon 105mm non VR ...I have tamron 90mm and I am happy
for used lens I suggest you visiting jjmehta forum...its super reliable..and many kolkata guys also there


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> no one will want a D5100 without kit lens


I am okay with prime lens, even an old ais lens instead of kit lens.

These days entry level dslrs are lot cheaper. Why there was no deal like this when I was looking for a camera?  1200D for ~18k, dual lens kit for ~22k, it's so tempting...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2016)

Nac giving 18-55 with D5100 will be a better choice for newbie...prime lens and non-AF lens will frustate new guys.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2016)

nac said:


> Yeah, but not everyone have a Canon DSLR, right? In fact, there are more Nikonian here than Canonian.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Or am I missing something? CHDK and magiclanterns can be used in other brands as well?



*nikonhacker.com/

for nikon, although i do not have idea about the series and models supported.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2016)

Just checked some reviews about led ring flash and its usage...its ok as a fill light for macro photography but useless for portraits but for fill light I can then take my flash too...and it cost from 3k and above

Umm I dont find it value for money  dropping the idea for now.


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> *nikonhacker.com/
> for nikon, although i do not have idea about the series and models supported.


So I did miss something.  Since the site is untrusted, I didn't see the site. Checked some youtube videos, seems it's predominantly for videos.
Reading the disclaimer would give no one confidence to try this hack.


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2016)

Fuji X30 successor drops the zoom lens & sensor and borrows sensor from X100T and a new 28mm prime. Seems like Fuji isn't going after that 1" sensor crowd. It's a good move, I think. But no VF on an advanced compact when the target customers are hobbyist to pro is a bummer...

Kodak has announced 90x bridge camera. 

Hopefully we will some more compacts announcement before the end of Feb.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2016)

why dont camera makers make big zoom lens camera with 1 inch sensor..a 1 inch cam with 16-300mm 3.5-5.6 will be good


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> why dont camera makers make big zoom lens camera with 1 inch sensor..a 1 inch cam with 16-300mm 3.5-5.6 will be good


Already there are few 1" bridges. 25-600 from Canon, a lot more than you asked for; and FZ1000, RX10...
As far as I know there is no fixed lens camera with this much wide angle have ever come or at least not in the last four years.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2016)

ooh I missed it  thanks nac ...then due to there huge price its not working.
FZ1000 is 45-60k and RX10 is 75k around ...too costly

I would love to get something like this for travel or better will get a 18-250, 18-270 or 18-300 lens directly  case closed


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 21, 2016)

Canon also came out with a RX100 beater. 

Also the larger the sensor the larger the lens usually is. So a 18-600 for a full frame will be like a tank. And might not give very good quality either


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2016)

how about fitting a 16-300 on a m4/3 it becomes 32-600 ...good enough


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 22, 2016)

Yup, plus you can always add an extender tube for more zoom. Its a cheaper jugaad


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> how about fitting a 16-300 on a m4/3 it becomes 32-600 ...good enough


or a 4.2-357mm on an 1/2.3" camera 

- - - Updated - - -

This is how a rugged camera should be. 
Leica launches its first rugged camera with the X-U (Typ 113) underwater compact: Digital Photography Review


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2016)

nikon P900 have 4.3-357m (83x)...ooh so you were talking about the same  I started searching for 90x zoom cam recently announced and came to same result 
yaar make the sensor slightly bigger..make it 1/1.7 at least


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 22, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> nikon P900 have 4.3-357m (83x)...ooh so you were talking about the same  I started searching for 90x zoom cam recently announced and came to same result
> yaar make the sensor slightly bigger..make it 1/1.7 at least



Nice camera you have there - P900


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> nikon P900 have 4.3-357m (83x)...ooh so you were talking about the same  I started searching for 90x zoom cam recently announced and came to same result
> yaar make the sensor slightly bigger..make it 1/1.7 at least


Googled to find the details of the 90x, couldn't get much.
F - 19.x - 17xx mm f/3.x - 6.x lens. It loses reach on the tele and have much wider focal length. 

Fuji had XS1 in their lineup, and it's been four years and there is update from Fuji.
Stylus 1 came up with one, but the others brought 1" bridge and made Stylus less enticing.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2016)

which p&s have 19-20mm start...i saw min 24mm ...we actually dont need so much tele...but wider is better but will increase the size of glass I suppose. 

I am soo impressed with Nikon 200-500... I also want one 
But in mumbai I am not able to do birding much and my 150-500 is also sitting idle...soo not going ahead.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> which p&s have 19-20mm start...i saw min 24mm ...we actually dont need so much tele...but wider is better but will increase the size of glass I suppose.
> 
> I am soo impressed with Nikon 200-500... I also want one
> But in mumbai I am not able to do birding much and my 150-500 is also sitting idle...soo not going ahead.


The newly launched Kodak starts at 19mm eq. I think this is the widest I ever seen from a fixed lens camera.
There are many cameras have wider than 24mm, like Nikon L series bridge and most notably Canon SX60 and Panasonic FZ70.

You know, this offer for 1200D really pushing me to press that BUY button. 22490/- for a twin lens kit is something I might have gone for 4yrs ago.  God... Even thinking about going for EMI, about 2k a month for an year.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2016)

soo r u going to get it ...get it man...we know you have great knowledge, I wanna see how much you can apply in field   just joking


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> soo r u going to get it ...get it man...we know you have great knowledge, I wanna see how much you can apply in field   just joking


No, I am not. Most likely when I buy there won't any deals/offers and I will regret about not getting it this now. Few years ago, I thought I would get a DSLR in a year or so and it's been more than a year and I am still saying to myself that I will get it in a year. So hopefully, next year this time, I will be shooting with a DSLR. I am convincing myself all is well and luckily I have a camera with me now. So I have something, for now, for me SX130 is the best camera than 1200D 
No... I have very little knowledge about photography and a bit of 'em should be reflecting in my photographs. Just applying them is not good enough to make good photographs, need that "artist eye". Like everyone me too trying to develop that skill.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2016)

Soo next year same time u will definitely have a dSLR ..good.

Even I dont have artistic eye  ..I try to copy the idea of others to replicate on my pics .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 24, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] you're overthinking it. There is no right time to get a DSLR. i waited a ton of time to get it till i felt i knew enough. That never happened and finally was sort of forced to get one by my family. 

Then i unlearned a lot of stuff from my p&s and learned a ton of new stuff. I might have been way better today if i had started earlier.

 It's less about the money and more about the time. Today you have the drive and the time to put into a DSLR if you get one. Tomorrow who knows. So if if you feel that your are halfway there then think seriously about getting the camera.


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Today you have the drive and the time to put into a DSLR if you get one. Tomorrow who knows.


I agree this point 100%. But...


izzikio_rage said:


> It's less about the money and more about the time. There is no right time to get a DSLR. i waited a  ton of time to get it till i felt i knew enough. That never happened  and finally was sort of forced to get one by my family.


Trust me. It's more about money than time for me. I need a ton of things for years. Still I couldn't get them. At least, If I got half of them, I might have gone for DSLR now. I am hoping for best. At this point of my life, I better earn it rather than getting it as a gift.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 24, 2016)

It is your decision. But then use that sx130 to the max. You have awesome pics, use CHDK, give us startrails, timelapses etc. Do all the stuff you can do


----------



## nac (Feb 2, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> How is Tokina ( Nikon Mount) 11-16mm f/2.8 For a wide-angle lense? Nikon  14-24mm f2.8 is too pricey. If you have a hands-on experience with any  of the wide lenses, you can tell.





sujoyp said:


> tokina 11-16 f2.8 is one of the most sought after  wide angle lens...it fits perfectly with 11-16/17-50/50-150/150-500 lens  plan for cropped sensor.
> It got good reviews..you can also look for sigma 10-20 its also good
> 2.8 aperture is not to useful in landscape but you can have some artistic shots using that.


How about [STRIKE]Tokina[/STRIKE] Rokinon 8mm [STRIKE]f/2.8[/STRIKE] f/3.5 fish eye manual focus lens? I came across this lens when I was looking for widest and cheapest lens for an APS C camera. It's sub $250 lens, I don't know if it's available in India, even if it does it will be selling at higher price than US.

*Edit:* Sorry it's not Tokina, not f/2.8 and it's not for Nikon DSLR. 
I think I was taking about Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 fisheye lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2016)

Nac that 8mm have heavy distortion ...and fish eye lens are not easy to use...
Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## nac (Feb 3, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Nac that 8mm have heavy distortion ...and fish eye lens are not easy to use...
> Flickr - Photo Sharing


Yeah. It's normal to have distortion in fish eye lens, right?. We can de-fish in post. Thanks for the link. It gives nice IQ, right?
I was looking for the article I read about this lens but couldn't find. And end up knowing that there are even more wider lens. Sigma 4.5mm lens and  lensbaby 5.6mm lens. They are circular fisheye lens, I don't know what's the difference between circular and normal fisheye lens. Yet to google that...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2016)

I heard from one of good landcape phographer at jjmehta that 14-17mm wide is ideal for landscapes ..thats 10-12mm in cropped sensor lens . as the flickr link shows all the pics have that circular ends like in fish eye lens...its good for art but not for landscapes where you wouldnt want any distortion at all.


----------



## nac (Feb 3, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I heard from one of good landcape phographer at jjmehta that 14-17mm wide is ideal for landscapes ..thats 10-12mm in cropped sensor lens . as the flickr link shows all the pics have that circular ends like in fish eye lens...its good for art but not for landscapes where you wouldnt want any distortion at all.


May be the article was so convincing that the 8mm fish eye lens is a very good lens. The things I liked about the lens,
- Price
- Angle of view (much wider than the 8mm normal lens) - after defishing
- IQ (I didn't compare it head to head with other wide angle lens. Just the samples)


----------



## nac (Feb 16, 2016)

I noticed this spot about 10 days ago. Since the spot is on the same place, I think it's on the sensor. Went back and checked the photos. Photos are spotless till 2nd Jan, from 3rd it started appearing and I didn't notice it until 10 days back.

The spot is more clear as I stop down the aperture.

What is this?
What choice I have?
Should I send it to service center to clean/fix it? (I assume the cost of cleaning this will be a lot for this camera...  ) or
Should I live with it? (If it's a fungus, this would grow, right?  )

Thought of 'How about cleaning myself?'. Watched couples of videos and doesn't seem easy to me. 

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Sensor%20spot1_zpskyk6ipon.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2016)

hmm even I was facing the issue just 2 weeks back...noticed all my pic have dust mark on left side..but DSLR have sensor cleaning mechanism..and it got cleaned.

in your case I dont think we have any access inside..we could have used a blower to do that..its not fungus it seems dust only..you have to give it to service center i think


----------



## Hareesh Kumar (Feb 19, 2016)

There are some advancement, for the most part they are just ornamentation. I like photography but am not a professional photographer so I can not explain more about your question. I am working as a branch manager of cab services in kochi based company.


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2016)

Finally, Nikon brings 1" to its compacts. Not just one, but three 1" cameras, together they cover 18-500mm focal length (35mm eq.). Pretty impressive on paper. Widest lens I have ever seen in a compact camera. Kudos Nikon.

And also bring 4k to its small sensor cameras. I guess this would probably be the cheapest 4k camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2016)

Interesting cameras..one wide one macro and one zoom ...soo people will remain confused as ever  price is around 600$ for macro, 800 for wide and 999 for zoom

humm will have to wait till price falls to 30s


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> humm will have to wait till price falls to 30s


They are not falling below 20k like S110. Even after 4 gen, RX100 still is in mid 20s. Costs of entry level camera DSLRs are more attractive than these compacts.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2016)

yup the price of these cam will come down to 30-40k by next year...but I dont expect to go below 20k anytime. 
and these cams are really for point and shoot with good quality. they dont compete with entry level dslr.
Also when you get a dslr you know you want to enter into world of photography. its silly to get a dslr to use at auto mode.


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2016)

> With the launch of DL series compacts, Canon's G7X M2 goes obsolete overnight


It's true right? Is this gonna be a big blow for Canon? 
Sony's RX100s are already doing good. Panasonic opted for bigger zoom instead of fast lens with TZ100. Nikon DL compacts may not have built in VF but the price difference will make up for it. How many informed buyers would opt for G7X M2?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2016)

Nikon and canon are trying there best to beat sony RX100 but truth is Nikon canon offering is too heavy and bulky and not as sleek and sexy as Sony.
The whole point of getting advance point and shoot is to get super quality pics and pocketable.


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Nikon and canon are trying there best to beat sony RX100 but truth is Nikon canon offering is too heavy and bulky and not as sleek and sexy as Sony.
> The whole point of getting advance point and shoot is to get super quality pics and pocketable.


The difference is not much and yeah, there are people who give more emphasis on the pocketability but overall it consists very less percentage of people, I think. Built quality, more external controls, fast lens, bigger sensor, articulating screen come on you can't put everything in a small body. Sony did it, just because Sony did, everyone not necessarily need to make a clone. So they are trying little different like bigger zoom, more external controls. And most importantly everyone is cheaper than Sony and that's good enough to sell more.


nac said:


> I am gonna see how active I was then and how active I am now.


 My activity stats


Camera's age (in days)1560Shutter count19601Photos/day13



YearDaysShutter countPhotos/day201143230454201236670621920133653449920143652502720153654090112016561953




sujoyp said:


> give them to check the issue, they can call you  regarding cost before repairing it. checking will cost something but not  much.


What if the cost is more than I find it's worth to fix it? And there is no service center in my place, I have to courier it and it's adds to the cost. Should I insure when sending it, that adds too.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2016)

humm soo you shot 19k from 2011

I started with D3100 in Jan2011 which I sold when it was almost 22000 and D7000 reached 9500 that makes 31500 pics

Days = 1850
per day pics - 17 pics per day

Nac you are actually not much behind


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2016)

How are you getting this data? Is love to know how to find this


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Nac you are actually not much behind


You have a whole 12k more and you had compacts before D3100 and now S90. So you have lot more shutter releases under your belt than me 
In 2014, it took me a whole year to shoot 2500 shots and the same took me about 45 days when I started.
BTW, got the quotation. Canon service charge is 600/- and plus if there is any spares parts needed.

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> How are you getting this data? Is love to know how to find this


You gotta do it manually, at least that's what I did. Look up your archives and see the numbering sequence and date created. BTW, you can see how many shutter releases done in your camera, right?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2016)

I have no clue how to do that. And my cam has been reset a ton of times. So i doubt the numbering would help


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2016)

my D3100 shots were guess...but I remember it more then 21k D7000 I can count and other cams I dont have any records


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> I have no clue how to do that. And my cam has been reset a ton of times. So i doubt the numbering would help


Then, you have to check shutter count of your camera.

I try not to reset. I had to only once in this 4+ yrs. So it wasn't difficult for me.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2016)

my d3100 reset after 9999 twice ...D7000 is on 95xx ..happens with all cams


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] as you said I am using my 35mm 1.8 lot more then 17-50 2.8  ....the 1.8 is lot more useful in indoors like hotels and malls.
yesterday I covered my first full event coverage of a godbharai...it was hectic yet fun..
had to shoot at f2.2 as many pics were like someone putting tilak on girl's forehead which need both of them in focus..really missing a continous focus light or a flash.
Anyways got some nice pics..I am happy


----------



## nac (Mar 14, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I am using my 35mm 1.8 lot more then 17-50 2.8  ....the 1.8 is lot more useful in indoors like hotels and malls.
> Anyways got some nice pics..I am happy


That's nice to hear.  It's not just that wide aperture but also the quality of the lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2016)

yaah ..when shooting a single person at 1.8 , it gives an amazing quality ...but when shooting 2 or 3 we need to change it to 2.2 or 2.8 ..
I shot most pics at 1600 and most of them came out nice.


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2016)

Sony has announced RX10 Mark iii. Now they have matched Canon's focal range but with faster lens. 
Focal range - YES
Larger sensor - YES
Features - YES
Price - $1500 Wow!!! That's expensive.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2016)

hmm 1500$ for a superzoom cam with 1 inch sensor....it can replace an entry level DSLR at 3 times price and collapsable lens 

at 1500$ I will have lot many choices of lens with D5200 (400$ dslr)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 30, 2016)

Thats the initial price. It might come down once he early adopters are taken care of.


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 19, 2016)

Canon users: Canon's DPP software ver. 4, which previously supported only 1DX down to 6D, has now (with version 4.4.30) expanded support all the way down to 450D and several Powershot cameras as well. Enjoy the new image processing goodies.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 21, 2016)

What does this do?


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 21, 2016)

DPP (Digital Photo Professional) is Canon's raw processing software (JPEG also, but its big advantage is in raw). It allows Canon users to get the most out of a raw file based on Canon's own understanding of the sensor and processor, which is generally regarded as superior to other raw processors as it considers features unique to Canon's sensor implementation. It also has features that you cannot find in any other raw processor: Digital Lens Optimisation which gives an enhanced raw file that is much much sharper based on Canon's research into their own lens/sensor combination at the cost of file size - my 600D's raw files would jump from 26 MB to 40-45 MB if I used DLO. This software is bundled along with Canon DSLRs and advanced Powershots so you are getting an excellent raw processor for free. 

There were complaints previously that owners of older cameras were getting left out with the ver. 4 upgrade and Canon have now addressed that for most models that are still in use. It is an important selling point for Canon cameras as lifetime free upgrades and ever increasing raw capabilities is not something you can expect with other commercial products.


----------



## nac (May 10, 2016)

Did anyone tried Mercury transit?
I can shoot sun few minutes before sunset with my camera, but the clouds covered the sun, couldn't get the opportunity. When the sun was well up around 5pm, I went to a nearby museum to watch the transit. That's the best I got this time. Next transit is on 2019, but we can't see it from India.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2016)

ooh I didnt know...


----------



## raja manuel (May 10, 2016)

Did anyone manage to get the transit on a camera without Solar/ND filters or welding glass? Whenever I have seen discussions on this subject the successful photographers have heavily stacked filters to reduce sunlight - understandable I suppose as Mercury or other body is so much smaller than the sun from our perspective and, without heavy filtering, it would get enveloped by sunlight much like a motorcycle disappearing between a lorry's headlamps.

I'm not into astrophotography so I don't even know if these photos are possible without a telescope. I occasionally get lucky though, like this evening when I was fooling around on the roof of my house and got a photo of the waxing crescent moon backlit by the sun.
*i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x458/pokeslow/Potluck/Shutterbug/Waxing%20Moon_zpsnlsylxur.jpg
I didn't even know I had captured this until I viewed the photos on my computer. I don't think I could have seen this with the naked eye as the sun was a very intense highlight. Luckily the camera cuts down on a lot of light. I would imagine that photographing a visually much smaller body like Mercury must be much tougher.


----------



## nac (May 10, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> got a photo of the waxing crescent moon backlit by the sun.


Where is the moon in this picture?


----------



## raja manuel (May 11, 2016)

I originally thought that the orb of light in the photo must be the moon as it is too small to be the sun and the sun is the bright patch of light above it. After studying the position of the moon today I'm not so sure. If it does turn out to be the sun it would be very anti-climatic  though I would still like to know how to replicate that as I've never photographed the sun like that before.


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2016)

raja its a play of metering system...maybe your spot metering was on the bright light above the sun which in turn made everything else dark ..but since the sun is equally exposed you can see it nicely.


----------



## nac (May 11, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> I originally thought that the orb of light in the photo must be the moon as it is too small to be the sun and the sun is the bright patch of light above it. After studying the position of the moon today I'm not so sure. If it does turn out to be the sun it would be very anti-climatic  though I would still like to know how to replicate that as I've never photographed the sun like that before.


I have taken similar disc shape sun during day time (similar to the one you posted), you can replicate it when its cloud covered yet you can able see that disc shape. You can see that with your naked eye.


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2016)

guys I posted my engagement pic on this thread, in case anyone wants to see 

*forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/197222-best-std-plan-long-talks-bet-mumb-guj.html

it was on 5th of may


----------



## nac (May 12, 2016)

Congrats Sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2016)

nac said:


> Congrats Sujoy



Thanks Nac


----------



## astroutkarsh (May 12, 2016)

Congrats Sujay


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2016)

astroutkarsh said:


> Congrats Sujay



Thanks bro


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 12, 2016)

Double congos Sujoy bro .


----------



## raja manuel (May 12, 2016)

Congratulations Sujoy. I just have to ask about the lighting - I'm guessing you didn't handle that as you'd have avoided the shadow on the wall. The style of photo looks a typical wide angle P&S shot but the shadow suggests an off camera flash towards camera left at around or slightly below eye level. Is that correct?


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Double congos Sujoy bro .



thanks 

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION] to tell you the truth I was soo disappointed with the photographers photos..they all had shadows..he took it stright from front..he used a nikon D700 but bad lightning..I will share what I took

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ppVSzHTDblQ/VzDCGZYoi6I/AAAAAAAAUTo/cahHt5XP200GpNkjrOy6KbLMX0EWBWQGgCCo/s720/DSC_1372.JPG
this pic is taken at same place by me....

and this below one by photographer..he had some pro flash which definitely he didnt know how to use 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-m8AVgvfBDwQ/VzDCpcck-FI/AAAAAAAAUTo/_bu6Ya_dPeENF0RTTuk1LklspASLkUFpwCCo/s720/DSC_2279.jpg


----------



## nac (May 12, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> Congratulations Sujoy. I just have to ask about the lighting - I'm guessing you didn't handle that as you'd have avoided the shadow on the wall. The style of photo looks a typical wide angle P&S shot but the shadow suggests an off camera flash towards camera left at around or slightly below eye level. Is that correct?


It seems like it's taken in a house. Probably photographer may not have enough space to prop up umbrella and all. He could've bounced the flash or use some kinda diffuser, but...
I didn't notice the shadow until I saw your comment. 

The photograph taken by Sujoy seems like high ISO shot, is it?

Recently, I attended an engagement function. Many of the shots were out of focus and took too much time to focus. Is this a sign of ageing?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 13, 2016)

The scene for wedding and all is pathetic at this time. None of the photography guys I've encountered know even the basics of photography. They just point and shoot, full flash, subject and composition be dammed


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] mine is bounce flash from roof....and its looking much better..I got new rechargable cells for the event and events to come... (cost me 850)

photographer also had that moving head flash..but point straight to me and was taking pics.

yaa aamlan they dont even try for composition


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2016)

@sujop - Buddy what is "bounce flash from roof" ?


----------



## nac (May 13, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> @sujop - Buddy what is "bounce flash from roof" ?


Tilting the flash up and bounce it (flash light) from the ceiling to get smooth diffused light on the subject.

*Eg:*

*www.sony-asia.com/microsite/assets/alpha/lighting/01_basic/images/img1_3/illust_bounce3.jpg

*Flash straight from the subject vs bounce flash*

*neilvn.com/tangents/images/flash/webinar-01/D24G1715-sq-2x500px.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2016)

Nac is correct..sujay when you tilt the flash head towards roof and the flash is reflected from top so that shadow falls downwards.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] - Thanks for the pictorial explanation but isn't front flash supposed to have more exposure to light ? Assuming it yes, why does your example of front flash has lesser brightness but flashy though ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2016)

sujay the pics may not be of same power...maybe front flash is flashed at lower power and when reflecting from roof we need higher power...flashing from soo close distance with high power may effect the eyes of the model


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> sujay the pics may not be of same power...maybe front flash is flashed at lower power and when reflecting from roof we need higher power...flashing from soo close distance with high power may effect the eyes of the model



And here I am, always getting my eyes closed in front of flash.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2016)

even I thought that most of my pics will be eye closed..he was flashing from soo close..ideot


----------



## raja manuel (May 13, 2016)

Yeah, that's all it takes to eliminate the shadow from the wall and get soft light - bounce flash off the ceiling. This is so basic that I'm stunned that they don't know to do it - or perhaps it is more accurate to say that they don't care. And it gets even worse when I bounce the flash and someone taps me on the shoulder to say 'Raja your flash is pointing upwards. Straighten it.' They've seen so many professionals who don't bounce the flash that they think I must be a bungling amateur.


----------



## nac (May 13, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> when I bounce the flash and someone taps me on the shoulder to say 'Raja your flash is pointing upwards. Straighten it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2016)

[MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION] in my engagement I gave my dslr to sister later on with all point autofocus...and continuously telling her to see where the flash is pointing, if you take vertical shots then flash has to turn sideways looking up..and if taking horizontally then flash upside...dont ask me how much irritated she was as I had to tell her many times..and all were laughing ..i was feeling like " Give me the cam I will take instead "  ..but reality is it effects a lot on picture taken...they may say I am too technical but all know the result


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 14, 2016)

I seem to have taught everyone in my family to point the flash up while shooting. They see the results and now no one argues with mr


----------



## raja manuel (May 14, 2016)

Sujoy, you're still tagging the wrong Raja 

I don't face that exact same problem at home because my mom is a contest winning photographer from way back in the day, using an all manual film SLR. She's done a lot of bounce flash photography when she was younger and is very comfortable with bounce flash. No, the problem I usually run into when asking people to take photos of me is that everyone is now used to taking photographs with phones, so they insist on holding the DSLR with their hands on the sides, rather than one hand under to support the weight. DSLR + zoom lens + heavy flash on top = blurry shots of my navel. Nowadays I prefer to take the flash off camera and trigger via wireless control. This way they can turn the camera any way without worrying about the weight or which way the flash is pointing.

Ah, whom I kidding? Even if I do all that I still end up with blurry shots of my navel


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2016)

I liked the idea of mounting the flash on stand with wireless trigger  ...will try that


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 15, 2016)

We all wind up with shots of us eating, smiling awkwardly or just mid sneeze. Then people tell me its the csmera's fault


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2016)

But guys, this bounce back flash I guess is possible only with add-on flashes, right ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2016)

[MENTION=155950]sujay[/MENTION]..yes mostly add on flash...but you can get some addiotional items in market which may help bounce the inbuilt flash upwards....check DIY sites


----------



## raja manuel (May 15, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I liked the idea of mounting the flash on stand with wireless trigger  ...will try that


I don't even bother with a light stand because that is surely going to get knocked over by that uncle who thinks he is an expert on photography because his brother-in-law the US has a DSLR. I just leave the flash on top of a cupboard. Quite often people don't even realise that there is another powerful flash lighting up the room.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2016)

he he he good...look this is called experience


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 16, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> I don't even bother with a light stand because that is surely going to get knocked over by that uncle who thinks he is an expert on photography because his brother-in-law the US has a DSLR. I just leave the flash on top of a cupboard. Quite often people don't even realise that there is another powerful flash lighting up the room.


This has to be the best idea ever. Plus you can use it to scare people


----------



## raja manuel (May 16, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> he he he good...look this is called experience


I don't know to swim but you wouldn't believe that from the way I dived for that flashgun.



izzikio_rage said:


> This has to be the best idea ever. Plus you can use it to scare people


Absolutely. The only disadvantage of taking the flash off camera like that is that you can't use a bounce card to direct some light to the eyes, though that may not make much difference in full-length or group shots. I think we would get even better results if we used 2 flashguns, and fired them into diagonally opposite corners of the roof. Less power required from each flash so quicker recycle times, and beautiful even enveloping light.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2016)

Plus make people believe you are god. Just clap and fill the room with a lightening flash


----------



## raja manuel (May 20, 2016)

Canon has shown off a prototype of its 120 MP DSLR at the Shanghai Canon Expo. As the article points out, the incredible resolution means this camera can make a regular lens be used as a macro. Raw file size is a mere 214 MB. Given the issues faced as DSLRs exceed 25 MP, I have to wonder what the use case for such a camera will be. I'm guessing it would be an extremely niche application but would be happy to be proved wrong. Perhaps they will take the Nokia PureView route and down sample to produce jawdropping images at lower resolution.

And in unrelated news, Michael Reichmann, the co-founder of Luminous Landscapes, has passed away. He is famous as the pioneer of the ETTR technique though I will always remember him for his famous experiment a few years ago when he proved that digital photography had advanced to the point that most experienced professional photographers cannot tell the difference between a photo taken by a Canon G series compact and a medium format camera.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 21, 2016)

120MP is huge considering that most cams have quality issues with 30MP on a full size sensor. This will also need some amazing lenses and a very very steady tripod/fast shutter speed. 

Wonder what happened to the innovations like the 16 lens phone type cam and the lightfield camera


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2016)

120MP sensor....if you are saying zoomin to a part will make it macro then its totally false...I donno which lens can produce such a sharp pic corner to corner...and details soo good that can be zoomed in.
I guess it can be used for advertisement and huge prints...or maybe a panorama of some place
No for us really...we will be bankrupt storing the pics in various HDD. a single birding shoot of 300pic will consume 60GB of space :drool_NF:


----------



## raja manuel (May 21, 2016)

Yeah, it is definitely not for us, but then, even the 50 MP 5Ds R is not  for us. Corner to corner sharpness will not apply here as the image  will be cropped to get the macro effect. Details that can be grabbed  will depend on the lighting and there will be a lot more flexibility to  light with a regular lens. This is just speculation though. Canon  themselves are not discussing use case right now. They are only doing  technical demonstrations of what the camera can do, not where it will be  used.
Canon have introduced a macro lens with in-built flash units  for lighting the subject, so there is emphasis on lighting for macro,  but there is no reason to believe, at this stage, that macro will be a  thrust application for the new camera.

I don't think such a  camera will be useful for BIFs. Even a 36 MP camera may struggle, based  on all the complaints I've heard. The future for wildlife photography  seems to be heading towards stills from 4K video.

I think Lytro  have moved on to making lightfield cameras for VR. I also remember  reading something about them exploring the defence market as the  consumer market failed to takeoff. I may be wrong, though.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2016)

BIF with a 120MP cam...  its burst rate will be too slow for now.. even the fastest memory card can not write 200MB file soo fast...burst rate will be like 3 shots per sec, which is too slow for pro


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 22, 2016)

You'll have the option to shoot at less MP for bursts. I'm sure the 120MP is good only for tripod shots with amazing lenses


----------



## raja manuel (May 22, 2016)

Yeah, pretty much. All these high MP DSLRs are effectively tripod only, or highly controlled lighting - usually both.

Panasonic had been working on a sensor tech somewhat similar to Canon's dual pixel, but instead of phase detect each pixel does a high-low exposure, effectively giving every image a very high dynamic range without taking multiple exposure. I hope to see something like this hit the shelves soon. It is likely to have more practical everyday use than these ultra MP cameras.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't know where to put it so I am asking it here.

What should be a reasonable price to pay for a 7 month old Nikon D5200 with all accessories. I am thinking of 20k or less. 

My main purpose will be product photography and indoor videos.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> I don't know where to put it so I am asking it here.
> 
> What should be a reasonable price to pay for a 7 month old Nikon D5200 with all accessories. I am thinking of 20k or less.
> 
> My main purpose will be product photography and indoor videos.



20k is fine..how many shutter counts (clicked photos already) and reason to sell, any repairs before. does it include 18-55?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 9, 2016)

The guy is saying that it will is currently too advanced for his casual use and is not much used. It is with the kit Lens. I have not met him yet, only spoke on phone. So i have no idea of shutter count and repairs.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2016)

you can give it a try...or keep waiting till diwali..u may get that for good price


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, pricing is good. But having seen good deal before for a new one, would I go for an old one just because I am getting it for 4-5k cheaper? I don't know...


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 9, 2016)

Diwali.... Isn't it too far away??? On the other side I can get a Panasonic TZ70 for 9k. Should that be a good deal? Then atleast i will something in my hands!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2016)

no no why go for p&s just to wait..then better buy D5200 only...20k is good offer as i checked its 26k in market


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 10, 2016)

Ok then thanks for the comments. Lets see what I can get....

As it will be my first DSLR, how can I check it physically?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 10, 2016)

Check it physically to see if nothing is broken, buttons all work, lens glass is clear of scratches and fungus, the focusing works. Get the warranty papers for it, since at 7 months it should have some time left.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 10, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Check it physically to see if nothing is broken, buttons all work, lens glass is clear of scratches and fungus, the focusing works. Get the warranty papers for it, since at 7 months it should have some time left.


Thanks for the Tips. Would you also please tell me how can check the lens quality after clicking some photos. Like sensor dust and dead pixels....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 10, 2016)

Sensor dust is removable, you can check this by minimizing the aperture, to f/16 or so, and then shooting a white surface. 

Dead pixels I'm not sure, but i guess they should show up when you magnify the image of a white surface. Also this can be changed under warranty. 

Lens, check both sides for scratches, fungus growing in the lens etc.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> Thanks for the Tips. Would you also please tell me how can check the lens quality after clicking some photos. Like sensor dust and dead pixels....



I suggest googling images of the things izzikio told you...so you know what exactly to see


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 10, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Sensor dust is removable, you can check this by minimizing the aperture, to f/16 or so, and then shooting a white surface.
> 
> Dead pixels I'm not sure, but i guess they should show up when you magnify the image of a white surface. Also this can be changed under warranty.
> 
> Lens, check both sides for scratches, fungus growing in the lens etc.





sujoyp said:


> I suggest googling images of the things izzikio told you...so you know what exactly to see



Thanks a ton to both of you for your comments. I hope this deal goes well


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2016)

So bad luck appeared. Someone offered the guy 22k instead of 20 and he sold it. I guess i will wait for a new one now.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2016)

22 is too much..25.5 you may get new


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2016)

Yup the price for a new one is going down day by day. Waiting a month doesn't look a bad option to me. 

Also is there any other camera in this range that is better than the d5200


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2016)

canon 700d u can check


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2016)

but that starts for 30k body only and the picture quality is same....


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> but that starts for 30k body only and the picture quality is same....


Image quality is not the only factor to make a camera better than other. 

By the way, Canon 700D costs about 28k which includes body and 18-55 kit lens.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 14, 2016)

nac said:


> Image quality is not the only factor to make a camera better than other.
> 
> By the way, Canon 700D costs about 28k which includes body and 18-55 kit lens.



Yup that's right. User experience matters too. Is the price you are quoting for online or local stores?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 14, 2016)

Ton of things that go into making a good cam. 
- ISO performance 
- price of lenses/ lenses available 
- ease of use (go to a store and check this) 
- viewfinder/screen/live view 
- durability/weather proofing 
- size/weight

Just to name a few. Tons of stuff that you should read in reviews, See in stores and ask friends.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 14, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Ton of things that go into making a good cam.
> - ISO performance
> - price of lenses/ lenses available
> - ease of use (go to a store and check this)
> ...



I wish i had friends with photography knowledge....  . But do you think that first time buyers would or should consider weather sealing and size?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2016)

first time buyer may not look for weather sealing coz it starts with nikon D7xxx and canon xxD ...

but size does matter...my D7000 is twice heavy then D3100 ....and when i used to use D3100 it was with 18-55 and now I use D7000 with 17-50 2.8 ...weight is double then before. after sometimes you may feel irritated with the bulk and will feel phone cam is better as you can take it everywhere. 

viewfinder plays a bigg role when using manual lens for focussing


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> Yup that's right. User experience matters too. Is the price you are quoting for online or local stores?


Online. 
Some local shops may match the online price or at least come close to that, if you negotiate esp. in metros.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 14, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> first time buyer may not look for weather sealing coz it starts with nikon D7xxx and canon xxD ...
> 
> but size does matter...my D7000 is twice heavy then D3100 ....and when i used to use D3100 it was with 18-55 and now I use D7000 with 17-50 2.8 ...weight is double then before. after sometimes you may feel irritated with the bulk and will feel phone cam is better as you can take it everywhere.
> 
> viewfinder plays a bigg role when using manual lens for focussing



So finally it all comes down to convenience.. Isn't it?



nac said:


> Online.
> Some local shops may match the online price or at least come close to that, if you negotiate esp. in metros.



Would you please provide me the link for the store. I could not get anything lower than 33k.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 14, 2016)

Weather sealed body is not of much use (or any use) without a weather sealed lens - and those are expensive. The importance of size depends a great deal on what you do with the camera. I've been asked in many places for 'professional fees' because I'm using a DSLR and have even been stopped from taking photographs because of the size of the lens. Some one else could be using a mirrorless that costs 3 times my DSLR but they get away with it because it isn't shaped like a DSLR or as large. Having a DSLR makes you a much bigger target for theft. Weight can be a very big factor depending on how long you carry it on you. And a large heavy camera means no one will be able to take good photos of you with it because no one can handle the weight unless they are also a DSLR user.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 14, 2016)

Mirrorless   i can get away with saying that its an old design point and shoot. People usually hold back my gorillapod though


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> Would you please provide me the link for the store. I could not get anything lower than 33k.


No, I don't know any stores personally. I live in a small town where they offer discount upto 8% off of MRP, that's the best I could get when I was looking to buy one four years ago. Other than one time (it was a diwali offer in Reliance digital 15% cash back + some goodies. It was as good as online deals), I always get quote only a few % off.

Over the years, I have heard many get good deals offline too when they negotiate price. If you want best deals, you have to wait for four months, it comes around dushera time. The best deals (upto my knowledge) for D5200 was around 24.5k and currently I see some online quotes for about 26.5k. You think 2k is worth more than waiting for another 4 months?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 14, 2016)

nac said:


> Over the years, I have heard many get good deals offline too when they negotiate price. If you want best deals, you have to wait for four months, it comes around dushera time. The best deals (upto my knowledge) for D5200 was around 24.5k and currently I see some online quotes for about 26.5k. You think 2k is worth more than waiting for another 4 months?



I will just wait for this month and see if there will be any discounts or not. But it is sure I will not wait for 4 months. It was 27.5 3 days ago and now it is 26.5. It is slowly coming down..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2016)

you will get offers only when festival season starts with ganpati puja and rakhi...before that I donno if camera shops give offseason discount


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 16, 2016)

Keep tracking though, good offers show up at random times. So use something like the buyhatke extension to keep tracking the prices on all the top sites. Buy it the day it falls


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 16, 2016)

I went to the local camera store yesterday. And the prices they were quoting were horrible-
D5200- 30000 with 18-55
700d- 40000 with dual lenses
50mm 1.8 nikon- 15000 after "special discount" from 18000

Online is the only way it seems....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2016)

these are soo costly 

50mm is not 18000...did you asked price of 1.4 or 1.8


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 16, 2016)

yup it was the dx 1.8 50mm


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> 50mm is not 18000...did you asked price of 1.4 or 1.8





saikiasunny said:


> yup it was the dx 1.8 50mm


BTW, both the D and G lenses are FX format lenses.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 17, 2016)

I will see what other stores have to offer. But i don't have any high expectations


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2016)

18k for 50mm afs lens :angry_NF: its just tooo costly ...it was 9-10k when I last checkd ...18k is MRP ...just get a used one man..


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 17, 2016)

its still 10k but only on amazon and other sites. I wonder why people still buy from local stores that charge such a high price.


----------



## CRACING (Jun 17, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> I went to the local camera store yesterday. And the prices they were quoting were horrible-
> D5200- 30000 with 18-55
> 700d- 40000 with dual lenses
> 50mm 1.8 nikon- 15000 after "special discount" from 18000
> ...



Same here. Asked two authorized local shops few days ago and their quote was horrible. One said 16.5k for 35mm F1.8G and the other said 15k. Didn't asked about 50mm but I think it would cost same as 35mm.

To get the price, I had to call the shops several times (Reasons like: Manager is outside, price catalog is somewhere, will share price only if I'm ready to buy & etc) and they asked my whole details (Name, Address and Phone No) before telling the price. Third shop didn't pick my call after he said to call again later. :angry_NF:


Finally I ended up buying the lens online for 10k, through Camarena.in


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2016)

I got a really good shop and got my cam from there. Really helped when my cam had to go for servicing. However i have a ton of friends who ve gotten it online and its been great. So just find what is comfortable/cheaper and buy


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2016)

hmm I got D3100+18-55, d7000 and 55-200 with warrenty ...and in all 3 cases i had no use of that...I dont think anything will happen to them unless you delibretly abuse them


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 19, 2016)

My colleague bought a D7000. One of the buttons was not working which she noticed a week later. You never know when it will be your bad luck and you need that warranty.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2016)

right Raja...its the buyers choice to take risk or not

- - - Updated - - -

when I buy used lens its mostly out of warrenty ...but I save considerable amount of money...


----------



## CRACING (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Today I got the 35mm F1.8G lens from Camarena.in and I'm impressed with their prompt service.

I had placed order on 16th May evening (After some price negotiations, we settled to 10k) and they dispatched the lens next day via Fedex from Kolkata. Fedex didn't wasted time in transit and promptly delivered the package to me today afternoon.

Packing was nicely done and the original lens box was totally intact (Not a single ding to the box). As promised by seller that I would get fresh box, I did get it. Date of MFG is May 2016 and sealed perfectly. Opened the box and saw everything was nicely placed inside. Nikon included carry pouch and lens hood so my little money is saved. Rear lens cap is made of solid ABS plastic unlike cheap plastic cap provided with kit lenses. Lens mount is made of metal so I don't have to be extra careful while mounting the lens and handling the camera.

Attached the lens to my camera, took some samples and blown away with the results.  From F1.8 to 5.6, objects stand out so nicely from the background. Sharpness and coloring is also amazing. This lens has M/A switch which means we can manual focus in auto focus mode but I still don't know how much it helps me.

Only unfamiliar thing to me is focal length. Till now I have only used zoom lenses and this is fixed, it makes photography less easy or it takes some time to get used to. As expected, 35mm is good for all wide angle shots but not really for close-ups or portraits because we go very near to the subject and min focus distance kicks in or cause blur. So you have to stay behind and crop the image as required. I advice buyers to choice wisely between 35mm and 50mm.

I will take some nice photos this week and post them here.

p.s Since the box was sealed, seller didn't put seal on the warranty card but he did sent me tax invoice. Name of the shop is "Capital Photo Service pvt. ltd" and I think its head office of Camarena branches. However, Capital Photo Service is not mentioned in Nikon India website.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats on the new lens...  Photos and a review awaited


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2016)

congrats [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] ...soo you find 35mm wide for portraits?  yes maybe its wide in that sense..but when you try to shoot a full body shot of some one...even 35mm need almost 5feet distance and 50mm may need 7-8 feet distance. Also in case of two persons in a shot, 50mm become very difficult..35mm is bit easy


----------



## CRACING (Jun 21, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Congrats on the new lens...  Photos and a review awaited



Thanks. Rainy session has started and weather is cloudy. I'm waiting for little clear weather so I can try out my camera. 



sujoyp said:


> congrats [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] ...soo you find 35mm wide for portraits?  yes maybe its wide in that sense..but when you try to shoot a full body shot of some one...even 35mm need almost 5feet distance and 50mm may need 7-8 feet distance. Also in case of two persons in a shot, 50mm become very difficult..35mm is bit easy



Yep, you are right. For face portraits, close ups, cat photos and etc, 35mm is still wide but for that purpose, I'ed use my other lenses. This lens is perfect for half or full portraits, group shots and etc as discussed previously. Its focal distance is exactly what I was looking for and I'm satisfied.

In FX format cameras, 50mm lens would be like 35mm lens on DX cameras and those who need close-ups go for 85mm F1.8G, just like 50mm lens on DX cameras. Wow, I just learnt a new thing.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2016)

umm dont make confusing statement  

in DX 50mm lens produce field of view (FOV) equal to 85mm on fx body
and 35mm produce FOV on DX equal to 50mm on FX body 

in nikon its 1.5x and canon 1.6x


----------



## CRACING (Jun 21, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> umm dont make confusing statement
> 
> in DX 50mm lens produce field of view (FOV) equal to 85mm on fx body
> and 35mm produce FOV on DX equal to 50mm on FX body
> ...



Sorry for the confusion but I meant to say the same in opposite way. If I put 50mm lens on FX camera, the FOV would be like 35mm in DX camera. And 85mm lens on FX camera the FOV would be like 50mm (56mm to be exact) on DX camera. Am I right?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2016)

yes you are right ...but as FX is the parameter its said like that ...coz in old times there was no DX so we say all with respect to FX ...like if I put a 100mm lens on DX dslr I will get a 150mm FOV...or if I put a 300mm lens on a DX dslr I will get 450mm FOV 

Its never said that 100mm is a lens on FX dslr, its understood. just a way of saying bro


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 23, 2016)

Now we're getting serious. Hasselblad has launched a medium format mirrorless camera that is small enough to fit in your hand and has a flash sync speed of 1/2,000 of a second. Yours for just $9,000 (body only, lens will cost $2,000+). I think we're just scratching the surface of what we can do with mirrorless designs. The future should be very interesting.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 23, 2016)

Its amazing the sort of burst speeds and reduction in vibration that a mirrorless brings. The only drawback the focus speed is getting better by the day. Seems like the format is catching on. 

Plus I'm surprised at how many pros have made the shift to a mirrorless.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2016)

@amlan contrary to your opinion I see it other way round...initially there was huge hype of mirrorless cams ...3 years back...but now the hype is gone. specially after launch of Nikon D500 and canon 7DMK2 ....
In india only Sony is doing some sales but all others have almost gone out of the market...and I even dont see many in any malls ..fuji, olympus, panasonic they all seems to be too slow in sales
Sony 6000L is superb ....but no body will even listen if I suggest them.. they will buy Nikon canon DSLR just like they will buy a Mahindra TUV300 instead of a Baleno ...its show off factor most of the time.

- - - Updated - - -

people give me choice like "Nikon and canon me kaun sa accha hai" "Should I buy nikon D5200 or canon 700D with dual kit"


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I even dont see many in any malls ..fuji, olympus, panasonic they all seems to be too slow in sales


Their presence is not that deep in India. So the reason you don't see them in malls and camera stores as much as Canikons. And entry level DSLRs have price advantage over the few available ILCs in India, so another reason more people buying DSLR than ILC. Every year DSLR sales numbers are dropping, MILC is holding it. Yeah, ILC is not getting more sales either comparing few years back. Until Canikons enter the market in full swing, we're not gonna see any surge in ILC users/sales.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2016)

Nikon almost got out of 1 series ILC and now they have advance P&S type with 1 inch sensor.
Canon also did not release new mirrorless ILC, just some advance P&S type with 1 inch.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 24, 2016)

Makes sense also, a good P&S will be much better for a general user who does not want to invest in lenses and carry a ton of kit around. 

Sujoy, i know what you mean. People ask me why i don't buy a proper DSLR. They don't even consider my cam a proper prosumer level cam since zoom is way less   

Plus the deals like a kit lens + zoom or 50mm at about 25k are an amazing place to start. So it makes sense for a person new to DSLRs to go there. For the pros the 5DM3 and its amazing range of stuff is the clear choice.


----------



## CRACING (Jun 24, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Plus the deals like a kit lens + zoom or 50mm at about 25k are an amazing place to start. So it makes sense for a person new to DSLRs to go there.



For example peoples like me. :grin_NF:

I'm not interested in mirrorless ILC's. First they cost more then DSLRs, Lenses are costly too and limited ranges available. Only thing I like about them is light body weight and easy to carry around. Still doesn't feel like owning a professional camera even though paying so much.

Some say DSLRs gonna end in next few years and mirrorless cameras gonna take over but I don't believe it, rather I think its other way around.

After launching Nikon D500 and Canon 7DMK2, I'm glad to know DSLR is back on track.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't think we should go by the Indian market. Most of the guys I see buying DSLRs do it for flaunt value, much like people buying Harley Davidsons. They think having a Canon or a Nikon entitles them to put a watermark on their mediocre photos and brag about being in manual mode without knowing what they are talking about. Canon and Nikon do have well established product lines, distribution channels, and an ecosystem of first and third party accessories but most people do not know or care about these so it makes no difference to them. Internationally, I see several big names switching to Fuji's very beautiful system and Panasonic is also starting to make waves. Leica have also embraced mirrorless.

I don't know what Nikon is doing in mirrorless, but Canon are supposed to launch their pro level full frame mirrorless this year and they have also said we're going to see many EOS M lenses. Their dual pixel on chip phase detect system has been incorporated into the 1DX II and is supposed to be only slightly slower than the regular PDAF system - and that's on the IDX II which means it should be more than good enough for everyone else. All the manufacturers seem to acknowledge that the DSLR era is coming to an end. 

I think DSLRs are like manual transmission cars. They represent the peak of the previous generation's technology which has been honed over decades and is therefore quite evolved, while automatics represent the new generation that is taking rapid strides forward and will eventually relegate manual transmission to a museum.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2016)

even if world pros are moving towards fuji , we have to use what is there in our market...I can not just get a fuji here coz price is too high, accesories price are too high and almost no service centers, but contrary to that in USA anyone can buy one.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 27, 2016)

I had bought a Sony A6000 with an additional 50mm prime for 67k last year. All of my friends advised against it and said I was crazy investing in an unknown cam when I could get famous Nikon and Canons with at least 2 lenses for a lesser price. I was skeptical at first, but after a year of usage, I can gladly say that it was the best investment in a gadget I ever made. The IQ, ease of use, light weight has made me never wanna go back to any other bulky DSLRs. Whoever sees it at first mistakes it for a P&S until they see the pictures clicked .
Only if they could make the lenses cheaper.. I just wanted a 50mm prime. This with the stock one caters to most of my needs.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2016)

Sony a6000 is really good MILC ...is there any zoom lens available by sony for this cam..something which can reach 500mm?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2016)

Lucky_star said:


> I had bought a Sony A6000 with an additional 50mm prime for 67k last year. All of my friends advised against it and said I was crazy investing in an unknown cam when I could get famous Nikon and Canons with at least 2 lenses for a lesser price. I was skeptical at first, but after a year of usage, I can gladly say that it was the best investment in a gadget I ever made. The IQ, ease of use, light weight has made me never wanna go back to any other bulky DSLRs. Whoever sees it at first mistakes it for a P&S until they see the pictures clicked .
> Only if they could make the lenses cheaper.. I just wanted a 50mm prime. This with the stock one caters to most of my needs.


Wait till you figure out adapters and legacy lenses. I've gotten a ton of them for as cheap as 2500 per lens. The focus peaking and other features make it super easy to use, and they are amazing in terms of quality and images


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 28, 2016)

I've seen some Minolta lenses and their adapters in eBay. Need to do more research on these legacy lenses.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a Minolta rokkor 50mm f/1.4 from a seller in mumbai. Again an amazing lens at some 4k. Would be worth an explore, there are some amazing fun lenses in the legacy space


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2016)

Anybody using Gorrilapod with there dslr/mirrorless ...just want to ask how is the stability if I want to use it anyplace while trekking


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 1, 2016)

I use it very frequently, i use the small one with the mirror less, but for a DSLR you'll need the DSLR variant. Its quite stable and very flexible in how you can use it


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2016)

hmm but the dslr varient cost 4000 which is way tooo costly for the purpose i want...thanks anyways


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 2, 2016)

About 2700 Joby Gorillapod SLR-Zoom Flexible Tripod with BH1-01EN Ball Head Bundle Kit | eBay Mobil


----------



## CRACING (Jul 2, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Anybody using Gorrilapod with there dslr/mirrorless ...just want to ask how is the stability if I want to use it anyplace while trekking



I got mini hand grip tripod from aliexpress few months ago. Product quality is good and holds my DSLR firmly. Camera can be tilted but cannot raise the height.

Check my review of that product here (Post #395)

Flexible tripods are also available in aliexpress but I doubt how well they hold heavy camera. That is why I went for fixed tripod.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2016)

yaah 2700 is good...but leave it...cancelled the plan....I just wanted a small tripod that could stand on mud with my dslr...as other small tripods have fixed length legs I thought this will be nice if I can bend its leg.

Thanks amlan for link.. 
this month end I am going to matheran and want to use dslr in rains...thinking of ways to protect it...maybe a simple plastic wrap will be enough...thats what market sell us anyways


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> this month end I am going to matheran and want to use dslr in rains...


I was like  Sujoy is goona run marathon. But why taking DSLR while running :confused_NF: Then I re-read it's matheran 

- - - Updated - - -



CRACING said:


> Check my review of that product here (Post #395)


Wow!!! Are those photographs taken by you?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]  LOL I cant run that much bro  so what should I do to protect my dslr from heavy rains...light shower it can handle

- - - Updated - - -



CRACING said:


> I got mini hand grip tripod from aliexpress few months ago. Product quality is good and holds my DSLR firmly. Camera can be tilted but cannot raise the height.
> 
> Check my review of that product here (Post #395)
> 
> Flexible tripods are also available in aliexpress but I doubt how well they hold heavy camera. That is why I went for fixed tripod.



thanks...that handgrip is something new for me..interesting


----------



## CRACING (Jul 2, 2016)

nac said:


> Wow!!! Are those photographs taken by you?



Yep, using my home made light tent, card sheet and tube light. 

Marumi filter box was shot outside with improper lighting so it came dull and has gray background.



sujoyp said:


> thanks...that handgrip is something new for me..interesting



I hope it helps you. Doesn't cost much to try either. 

Have you bought anything from Aliexpress or Ebay.com?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2016)

brought my flash from ebay.com 4 yrs back...nothing else


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 3, 2016)

Use a plastic sheet, cut a small hole. Put lens through and place UV filer above it. Has saved my cam many many times


----------



## CRACING (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello Friends,

My Sandisk Ultra Class 10 8GB card (That was provided with the DSLR purchase) has been insufficient lately so I was looking for bigger size and faster card.

Yesterday I had some time to research and eventually placed order for Sandisk Extreme SDHC UHS-I U3 32GB on ebay India. It has read speed upto 90MB/s and write speed upto 40MB/s, which I believe is sufficient for my Nikon D3200 and I don't do video recording for more speeds.

However, later I did little glance over other items from the same seller and saw another card, Sony 32GB SDHC UHS-I U3 (SF-32UX2) which has read speed upto 94MB/s and write speed upto 70MB/s! and costs nearly same as Sandisk Extreme card (1.3k). Felt like I should have spent more time to research before placing order.

Do you guys think I should have chosen Sony instead of Sandisk? Whether the faster write speed of Sony card (70MB/s) would have increased the performance of my camera?

AFAIK, the camera doesn't write directly to card when a picture is taken but to a buffer which is later transferred to the card. That write speed is limited and I doubt it will be more then 50MB/s.

Hope I don't get regretted. :confused_NF: 

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2016)

No you won't regret, the one you have ordered is more than good.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2016)

It depends a lot on how fast the camera itself can write as well. Mostly a difference of 50 vs 70 will not be that noticeable if at all.


----------



## CRACING (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION],

Yes you are right. I have checked benchmark report in Camera Memory Speed website and some entry-level models are capable of writing faster then higher-end models with the same card. For example, D3300 has an average write speed of 70MB/s and D5300 has an average write speed of 50MB/s when tested with SanDisk Extreme Pro 32GB R:95MB/s W:90MB/s.

May be I was simply worried about write speed but what really matters is read speed so that I can transfer files to PC quickly and more space to store many clicks. RAW + Continuous Shooting takes up memory very fast.

The card I have ordered fulfills my requirements and that gives me relief. Now eagerly waiting for it. :smile_NF:

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 31, 2016)

Why does read speed matter that much to you? Unless you're photographing the Olympics or something like that, you have plenty of time to transfer photos to your computer whereas you have very little time to capture the perfect moment. A quicker write speed effectively increases your burst's buffer depth, and reduces time to your next shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2016)

really read speed matters more ?? you will be able to transfer it fast only if you have USB3 enable card reader...did you buy it already? else USB2 have the same crappy max 20MBps copy speed


----------



## CRACING (Aug 1, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> Why does read speed matter that much to you? Unless you're photographing the Olympics or something like that, you have plenty of time to transfer photos to your computer whereas you have very little time to capture the perfect moment. A quicker write speed effectively increases your burst's buffer depth, and reduces time to your next shot.



I take bird photography and sometimes I use continuous mode. The card I have now (Sandisk Ultra 8GB) has very low write speed (10MB/s) and due to that I have to wait for buffer to clear for next shots, missing nice opportunities.

Of course my camera is low-end but the card is too slow. However, its a freebie card provided with camera so cannot expect more from it.

New card has 40MB/s write speed so I hope my camera gets little faster. 



sujoyp said:


> really read speed matters more ?? you will be able to transfer it fast only if you have USB3 enable card reader...did you buy it already? else USB2 have the same crappy max 20MBps copy speed



Yep, my pc has USB3 port and I have USB3 card reader (Kingston Mobilelite G4). With that card reader and Sandisk Ultra, I get copy speed upto 40MB/s. Will see how much I get with Sandisk Extreme card.

Btw; Please do tell me which card do you all use on your cameras?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 1, 2016)

Any idea where i can get a gorillapod? Amazon shows this but the gorillapod hybrid is crazy overpriced ($25 in US vs Rs.3500 here) 

My old one is now almost dead.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2016)

CRACING said:


> I take bird photography and sometimes I use continuous mode. The card I have now (Sandisk Ultra 8GB) has very low write speed (10MB/s) and due to that I have to wait for buffer to clear for next shots, missing nice opportunities.
> 
> Of course my camera is low-end but the card is too slow. However, its a freebie card provided with camera so cannot expect more from it.
> 
> ...



I use a sandisk extreme pro 8GB card 90MBps write 95MBps read  (didnt have budget for 16GB that time)  Never feel slow at any moment ...and take upto 500 JPEG ..I dont shoot RAW nowdays anyways.

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Any idea where i can get a gorillapod? Amazon shows this but the gorillapod hybrid is crazy overpriced ($25 in US vs Rs.3500 here)
> 
> My old one is now almost dead.



I too wanted one but for DSLR is costly ...urs is m4/3 its light, go for cheaper gorrilapod


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a Sandisk Ultra Class 10 32 GB. Even with Magic Lantern boot from card I haven't faced any problems with it in about 4 years of use. It is perfectly fine for raw bursts and normal video. Raw video drops to 10-15 fps but I don't complain about that as the camera was not designed for raw video and most guys running Magic Lantern raw video use compact flash cards.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 2, 2016)

Same here, running my NEX6 on a sandisk ultra class 10 card 16GB. Managed to convince the guy i got the cam from to upgrade my card to this one, so its free 

The nex6 gets 10 FPS in burst and once the cache is filled with 15 shots it slows down, but even a superfast card won't be able to maintain the speed.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 2, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I too wanted one but for DSLR is costly ...urs is m4/3 its light, go for cheaper gorrilapod



the smaller one is available but what I'm looking for is the gorillapod hybrid which is made for mirrorless cams. That is overpriced at Amazon at Rs. 3500


----------



## CRACING (Aug 2, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I use a sandisk extreme pro 8GB card 90MBps write 95MBps read  (didnt have budget for 16GB that time)  Never feel slow at any moment ...and take upto 500 JPEG ..I dont shoot RAW nowdays anyways.



Professional camera + high speed card + JPEG = Super-fast performance. :grin_NF:



raja manuel said:


> I have a Sandisk Ultra Class 10 32 GB. Even with Magic Lantern boot from card I haven't faced any problems with it in about 4 years of use. It is perfectly fine for raw bursts and normal video. Raw video drops to 10-15 fps but I don't complain about that as the camera was not designed for raw video and most guys running Magic Lantern raw video use compact flash cards.





izzikio_rage said:


> Same here, running my NEX6 on a sandisk ultra class 10 card 16GB. Managed to convince the guy i got the cam from to upgrade my card to this one, so its free ��
> 
> The nex6 gets 10 FPS in burst and once the cache is filled with 15 shots it slows down, but even a superfast card won't be able to maintain the speed.



I beg to differ. Faster card does make difference in camera shooting performance. Otherwise benchmark report on Camera Memory Speed website doesn't make sense.

Please check SanDisk Ultra vs other performance cards on different camera bodies in that website. Single shots as well as continuous shooting.

For example on Nikon D7100: SanDisk Ultra has write speed of ~13 MB/s and can take around 30 RAW shots in 30 sec but SanDisk Extreme Pro has ~70 write speed and takes 65 RAW shots in 30 sec. So almost double shots in same time.

Of course buffer size also matters and I will test that in my camera once I get the new card. May be tomorrow.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 2, 2016)

Sounds like an experiment is needed with a faster card


----------



## CRACING (Aug 2, 2016)

At the time of checking prices of Sandisk SD cards, I have found SanDisk Extreme SDXC 64GB in Tata Cliq for Rs. 1283.

Price looks too good to be true and I have no experience with Tata Cliq so I didn't bought it. I don't like big memory cards instead its better to buy two or more cards of lesser memory each. But if anyone is interested then he can try. Make sure you choose COD option (If available otherwise don't buy) as a safer purchase.


----------



## CRACING (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Here is my review on Sandisk Extreme SDHC 32GB (Class 10, UHS-I, U3) Card.

Seller name is fotocentreindia located in Ebay India since long (2004) and he sells plenty of camera accessories.

I bought the card from ebay because I get payback points earned from other purchases and those can be spent on ebay only. Plus I get discount coupons all the time. Placed the order on 29th July and the item was shipped on Monday.

Received the card yesterday afternoon from Fedex. Nicely packed and product intact. Date of mfg is Dec 2015 so not a fresh import but the blister card and SD card is good as new. Seller stated 5 years warranty in product listing description but blister card says lifetime limited warranty as well as in Sandisk India website. This is an advantage over 5 years warranty given by Sony.

OK now to test the cards I tried to follow Camera Memory Speed procedure (i.e How many RAW shots the D3200 can take in 30 seconds using each memory card). Although the results won't be same as published in their website because of settings difference but comparison between my two cards should be near accurate I believe.

*Sandisk Ultra SDHC [Class 10 | UHS-I ] 8GB:*

9* shots took 2 seconds then slowed down to 1.75 sec per shot for remaining 28 seconds. So the camera took 9 + 16 = 25 shots in 30 seconds time. After 30 seconds, camera took 26+ seconds to process all the 25 files (Approx. 1 sec per picture) but still the user is allowed to take more pictures at slower speed (i.e 1.75 sec per shot).

*Sandisk Extreme SDHC [Class 10 | UHS-I | U3] 32GB:*

9* shots took 2 seconds (Just like other card) then slowed down to 0.69 sec per shot for remaining 28 seconds. So the camera took 9 + 41 = 50 shots in 30 seconds time. After 30 seconds, camera took 36+ seconds to process all the 50 files (Approx. 0.72 sec per picture) but still the user is allowed to take more pictures at slower speed (i.e 0.69 sec per shot).

*Conclusion:*

Both the cards show no difference in full speed but after slowing down, Sandisk Extreme writes faster then Sandisk Ultra. I think D3200 has buffer capacity of 9* shots and the difference between SD cards is experienced after the buffer reaches capacity.

I was not able to test write speed of my camera because its difficult to get accurate results. Anyway, I'm satisfied with the new card performance so I will not do any further research, instead focus on photography.

*Auto Distortion Control = Enabled, Noise Reduction = Enabled. When these settings are disabled:

Noise Reduction = Disabled - Allows to take +1 shot at full speed and also reduces time taken per shot on slow speed.
Auto Distortion Control = Disabled - Allows to take +2 shots at full speed on Sandisk Ultra but on Sandisk Extreme +6 shots! Also reduces time taken per shot on slow speed

*Benchmark report of both cards tested on PC using CrystalDiskMark:*

*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16421&stc=1&d=1470298499

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2016)

thats nice...I would have checked it too but I dont have a USB3 reader ...can you suggest one if you know?


----------



## CRACING (Aug 4, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> thats nice...I would have checked it too but I dont have a USB3 reader ...can you suggest one if you know?



I'm using Kingston MobileLite G4 which is very good. Supports SD as well as Microsd card. Body is made of metal so no worries about breaking. Quality of internal ICs should be durable unlike cheap card readers that fail often. Costs Rs. 700 in ebay and little more in other online stores.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 5, 2016)

And now for some camera porn: Canon's stock room for the Rio Olympics. If this was a video game there would be a boss battle in the next room 
 And another link for Getty's Canon kit. Each photographer gets 4(!) 1DXs. The athlete's are not the only ones going to be worried about their fitness.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 6, 2016)

Cracing...  That is a very very indepth review. Awesome stuff. Am now tempted to biy a faster card as well 

Raja...  Whew,  guess that's what your need to cover an event that big


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

Can any one suggest me an action camera? 
Confused between the Yi Action Camera ($85), Go Pro Hero 4 Session ($199), Go Pro Hero 4 Silver ($235), Go Pro Hero 4 Black ($449).

Yi looks the best option, with great batter backup, decent video output and bang for the buck. But, GoPro has got the advantage in the availability and quality of mounts. The prices are mentioned in dollars because the purchase will be made in the US and I have taken the price from Amazon.

I am planning to fix one as a chin mount on my helmet (buying bike by year end  ), that's the only purpose of getting an action camera for me.
Also, there are rumors of Hero 5 being launched by the end of this year. So, will the price of Hero 4 in India then be equal to the current price in the US?


----------



## ZTR (Aug 19, 2016)

IMO get Yi 4K Action Camera which has the features of Hero 4 Black but at half the cost 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amithrv (Aug 20, 2016)

Canon VIXIA HF R700 is a good buy for youtube videos ? I am looking for a camera which can shoot at least 1 hour of footage without heating.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 25, 2016)

Canon has officially announced the 5D Mark IV. It gets 4K at 30 fps and, similar to the 1 DX Mark II, it gets in-camera Digital Lens Optimisation. 
Most of the announced features are of the bigger, better, faster, more, variety. The one new feature that stands out is the new Dual Pixel Raw files that supposedly allow focus to be adjusted after the shot is taken. This isn't like the Lytro light field camera, but a more subtle local adjustment such as making the eyes a bit sharper and the background a bit more blurred. If this isn't a gimmick and actually works well, it makes me wonder what other surprises Canon can pull out of their dual pixel autofocus technology. I also have to wonder why this wasn't announced with the 1 DX II and whether it will be made available there (and on the 80D) as well.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2016)

Canon rocks in terms of how practical its features are. The dual pixel focus is amazing when using very fast lenses where the plane is almost paper thin.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, and given that Canon is the only manufacturer who can make autofocussing f/1.2 lenses, this could be a bit boost for them especially in the wedding market where the 5D III was already king. Now we just have to wait to see if the pro-level full frame mirrorless will have even more goodies.


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> Canon is the only manufacturer who can make autofocussing f/1.2 lenses


Is it? I didn't know that  No other DSLR/MILC cameras (manufacturer) can do this?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow, so it seems they are playing to their strengths. 

Anyway my experience with f/1.4 manual lenses says that even breathing after you've set the focus changes the place of focus. So allowing us to fix it in post is an amazing amazing thing. Helps get those spontaneous shots much better


----------



## CRACING (Aug 28, 2016)

Nikon did make a f/1.2 lens but it was AIS and focal length 50mm. More then that, the F mount size is insufficient hence Nikon couldn't make one. I think its not possible to make AF-S lens under 50mm either because of size/space limitations.

Canon made 85mm F/1.2 lens but its rear element is so big. Nikon 85mm f/1.4 vs Canon 85mm f/1.2:

*shashinki.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/kkk_5762.JPG

Afterall, I doubt f1.2 would be any better then f/1.4 and I think its only a technical show-off. Not really worth for extra money and weight.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2016)

Yup me too think that 1.2 is just too thin focus area to take advantage. 1.4 is enough. And if we are getting a nikon AF 50mm 1.4 at 14k and a Nikon  85mm 1.4 at around 20k then whats better deal than that.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 28, 2016)

He he...  Then you'd think crazy things about the f/0.95 lenses


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 28, 2016)

nac said:


> Is it? I didn't know that No other DSLR/MILC cameras (manufacturer) can do this?


It goes a step further than that. Canon is also the only company that made an autofocusing 50mm f/1.0 lens from 1989-2000. That's an extreme lens and not the most practical - so large that the current 85mm f/1.2 L uses the same body - but it wasn't made to be practical or to climb the sales chart. It was made to show the world, and particularly the competition, that Canon was the king of the lens jungle. You'd have to shell out about $4,000 for this lens now and there seem to be many people willing to buy it at that price. I suppose it seems a steal compared to the $180,000 price tag of the autofocusing Canon 1200 mm f/5.6 - a lens so extreme that Canon only made each lens after it received an order for it, and it took more than a year to make each one.



izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, so it seems they are playing to their strengths.
> 
> Anyway my experience with f/1.4 manual lenses says that even breathing after you've set the focus changes the place of focus. So allowing us to fix it in post is an amazing amazing thing. Helps get those spontaneous shots much better


Yeah, it can be great for shifting the focus from eyelashes to eye, or maybe even from spectacle lens to eye. But focus shifting is not the only thing that you can do with the Dual Pixel Raw. Using Canon's DPP software, you can reduce/remove ghosting and flaring because it registers differently on each part of the dual pixel. The weirdest and most unanticipated feature is that you can move the out-of-focus background or foreground to the left or right (in landscape orientation) while the in-focus subject stays in the same place in the frame, and you can use a selection box to limit the shift to some parts of the frame. The Dual Pixel Raw seems to have features aimed at perfectionists rather than general users.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2016)

yey  I am having a prewedding shoot of myself, hired a photo enthusiast/semi professional from pune (my guru's friend) . I am not able to decide on a good place in pune, I will have some pics on 17 afternoon +sunset sillhouts  and some in 18th morning. 
The photographer is taking 5k , all travelling expense on me, and its without album..he will give softcopy...and picture count is unlimited with unlimited pose 

oh and that guy already did 2-3 preweddings and many weddings


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 8, 2016)

ok, so apparently the amount of change that dual pixel raw allows you to do is very very limited 

[youtube]W0S8shTk94E[/youtube]


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 8, 2016)

Anyone who thought they would see major changes would have been hopelessly optimistic, not to mention very gullible. That said, the Tony Northrup video was horrible and has been criticised a lot. The examples given are all highly subjective and you have to take his word for many things. A more scientific test would have been to use different focal lengths and photographing a scale and showing the viewer exactly how much forward and backward the focus moves, so that they can make their own assessment of it. This video does exactly that and it is a much better demonstration of the effect. It is still mild of course and the effect is roughly the same as an AFMA correction, but that might be all that some people need.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2016)

I see a very nominal increase in sensor technology every year. just some improvement in video, most other thing are big hype and effects 5% on the photograph..even low light is not huge different from last 4 years


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 11, 2016)

I think the next thing to do is add more tech features to the cam. Sony is doing this well, in the sense that they start some amazing ideas then never develop them .  Like apps in the cam, super sensitive low light cams ISO 200000 types, intervalometer on cam, HDR in cam, better raw files, stuff like focus peaking, wifi and all.


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah. The hardware upgrade mode of innovation is stagnating. More fps, dynamic range, autofocus points, etc. are unlikely to make much difference to most users as they already have highly useful cameras. That is the Gilette style of innovation - adding one more blade to the razor. A twin blade razor is innovative; at 5 they just look like they've run out of ideas and are doing the only thing they know to do. Cameras will now have to add value by having greater usability. 

Imagine a camera that is connected to cloud based machine learning: you could do a quick sweep of a scene and the camera will analyse the light and the scenery and identify the best place to take the photo. A wireframe of some kind would show how the subject should pose for different looks, and the photo would be taken at the right moment. Add drones to carry the camera and lights and you can eliminate the distinction between photographer and subject that is already being blurred by selfie culture. I thought that Sony's lens camera was the first step in this direction. Unfortunately it did not succeed, perhaps way too early for the market. I hope we see more such innovations in future though, rather than the iterative designs we get now.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 16, 2016)

Love the Gillette example 

Its now a game of making it usable. Like adding the apps that tell you where the sun will rise, the milkyway position, settings help, doing time lapse automatically, doing hyperlapse automatically, better stabilization, higher ISI


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2016)

I think drone cameras should be the next future...it have unlimited scope for now...what you have never ever thought of shooting can be shot by that...angle that was just impossible...specially for scenery and wildlife. for macro we need more like those 2:1 lenses to have fun. with drones people photography will also be lot of fun.


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2016)

Got the opportunity to try D5500. 
Pictures are better than expected @ ISO 3200 (All the photos were taken @ 3200 as there was not enough light and I didn't want to use on camera flash).
Even though I kept the camera for hours, couldn't try much. Busy chatting with cousins and relatives after a long time.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2016)

d5500 ....great..does it have a d500 sensor or a D7200 sensor?

I had the first photoshoot  but the weather was soo bad..cloudy, windy, rainy..no scenery around.. fog made the pics worse...and all with that guys D90+50mm  I expected a professional to have a better combo.
he had a flash which he was using with optical trigger..why no radio trigger..its soo cheap
luckily next morning was nice and my sister took some nice pics ..my clarity is much better


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I had the first photoshoot  but the weather was soo bad..cloudy, windy, rainy..no scenery around.. fog made the pics worse...and all with that guys D90+50mm  I expected a professional to have a better combo.
> he had a flash which he was using with optical trigger..why no radio trigger..its soo cheap
> luckily next morning was nice and my sister took some nice pics ..my clarity is much better


What are you doing here? Shouldn't you be busy with your marriage.
May be a well experienced guy would've used such weather in a good way.
If you know nothing about the camera, you wouldn't have bothered with D90  You know too much about cameras.
Photographer didn't come next morning. Was it just a one day shoot?


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 20, 2016)

And now the next big one is upon us. Fujifilm announces the GFX 50S, a medium format mirrorless camera. It has a removable and interchangeable EVF and looks quite the business with the addition of a battery pack.

This takes the fizz out of Canon's announcement of the M5, which is 'just' an APSC mirrorless, though I suppose that the M5 will sell way more than the medium format cameras provided it isn't as bad as the previous M series.


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> d5500 ....great..does it have a d500 sensor or a D7200 sensor?


D7200 or may be D7100, I think.

DSLR users, are you guys review the photograph after every shot?
Guys were shooting in Auto mode, they didn't have control over aperture. They didn't see that some of people in the group aren't in focus - shallow DOF in OVF and clicked. Camera should've analyzed the scene better and picked a smaller aperture. How do you guys handle this? esp if you're using a body with no DOF preview button.
As I am shooting with compacts, it's not an issue for me. Compacts mostly have deep DOF and we shoot in live view.

- - - Updated - - -



raja manuel said:


> And now the next big one is upon us. Fujifilm announces the GFX 50S, a medium format mirrorless camera.


Most of the Photokina camera announcements are interchangeable lens cameras. Even the announced compacts are advanced ones. Hobbyist/enthusiast may not have an option to pick a camera for 10/15k budget in coming years.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2016)

nac said:


> What are you doing here? Shouldn't you be busy with your marriage.
> May be a well experienced guy would've used such weather in a good way.
> If you know nothing about the camera, you wouldn't have bothered with D90  You know too much about cameras.
> Photographer didn't come next morning. Was it just a one day shoot?



 prewedding was a part of preparation only ...pics came nice and romantic...will share a public album soon...that guy was experienced actually, tried his best and got something out of that...I expected a full frame, at least a d700  ... photographer was busy next day so it was one evening shoot.
but my sister also took some nice shots, we had lot of reference pics given by photographer to play around..just that sis blurred some good ones, sadly  

My good photography friend promised to shoot a post wedding as wedding gift  he have D610 and lot of nice lens  and is lot experienced


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 21, 2016)

nac said:


> DSLR users, are you guys review the photograph after every shot?
> Guys were shooting in Auto mode, they didn't have control over aperture. They didn't see that some of people in the group aren't in focus - shallow DOF in OVF and clicked. Camera should've analyzed the scene better and picked a smaller aperture. How do you guys handle this? esp if you're using a body with no DOF preview button.
> As I am shooting with compacts, it's not an issue for me. Compacts mostly have deep DOF and we shoot in live view.


Yes, after shot or every few shots. My camera is always in detail view mode, so as soon as I click the image I see the image itself as a thumbnail with blinkies to warn for clipping, RGB histograms to analyse colour and exposure, and all the primary settings. I also have Magic Lantern installed so one tap of a button gives me 100% zoom view to check for focus and other fine details.
As far as I am aware all Canon DSLRs including the 1XXXD series have a DOF preview button. Also, the consumer (Rebel) series have a mode where the camera will try to set a deeper DOF for group shots. Group photos are always going to be challenging as your equipment gets more complex, since you have to get  everyone in focus, worry about edge lighting and distortion, cross shadows, etc. There are a few masters, and many mediocre group photographers.



nac said:


> Most of the Photokina camera announcements are interchangeable lens cameras. Even the announced compacts are advanced ones. Hobbyist/enthusiast may not have an option to pick a camera for 10/15k budget in coming years.


I think that is the inevitable result of the growth in mobile phones. The sales of low budget compacts have been badly hit, and without high volumes the low profit margins are not justifiable.


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> As far as I am aware all Canon DSLRs including the 1XXXD series have a DOF preview button. Also, the consumer (Rebel) series have a mode where the camera will try to set a deeper DOF for group shots. Group photos are always going to be challenging as your equipment gets more complex, since you have to get  everyone in focus, worry about edge lighting and distortion, cross shadows, etc. There are a few masters, and many mediocre group photographers.


It was D5500.
I guess, need some experience to manage this.
That's for pro and serious photographers. Casual snap shooters with built-in flash, rim lights and cross shadows are too much to bother.


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 22, 2016)

nac said:


> It was D5500.
> I guess, need some experience to manage this.
> That's for pro and serious photographers. Casual snap shooters with built-in flash, rim lights and cross shadows are too much to bother.


I agree that it is too much for casual snap shooters, but that is why I don't recommend DSLRs to them. There is not much point buying a system camera if you don't invest in the system. Even if they cannot upgrade their equipment immediately due to budget constraints they should at least upgrade their knowledge, but that very rarely happens. Most of the DSLRs owners I know have them as status symbols.


----------



## nac (Sep 22, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> I agree that it is too much for casual snap shooters, but that is why I don't recommend DSLRs to them. There is not much point buying a system camera if you don't invest in the system. Even if they cannot upgrade their equipment immediately due to budget constraints they should at least upgrade their knowledge, but that very rarely happens. Most of the DSLRs owners I know have them as status symbols.


They are not getting high end DSLR or Leica. I would say, it's more of curiosity or an attraction than a status symbol.
By not going for a DSLR, doesn't gonna make them learn about advanced lighting. DSLR gives good image quality for cheaper price than an 1" or APS-C/FF compact. So using DSLR in PnS fashion is kinda justifiable, I realize. Do I recommend that? May be not for all. For one who is okay with it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2016)

I agree with both of you. I have always discouraged people from buying a dslr but none ever listened ...they all want that big shiny toy that have wow factor ...and that can take great quality pics too.
I always tell them to get a RX100, but when they hear the price of RX100 they say "for that money why not buy a dslr" 

Actually people dont have a choice I would say, point and shoot quality didnt improve in last decade and mobile can be enough. for next level of camera pocketables are just too costly, so they go for DSLR.

- - - Updated - - -

last time I went to nagpur one if my friend bought Nikon 200-500 ....its wow quality but soo heavy...I was feeling the weight even in 10 seconds, how will i carry it for hours I thought


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 23, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I agree with both of you. I have always discouraged people from buying a dslr but none ever listened ...they all want that big shiny toy that have wow factor ...and that can take great quality pics too.
> I always tell them to get a RX100, but when they hear the price of RX100 they say "for that money why not buy a dslr"
> 
> Actually people dont have a choice I would say, point and shoot quality didnt improve in last decade and mobile can be enough. for next level of camera pocketables are just too costly, so they go for DSLR.
> ...



The problem in India is that we actually don't have enthusiast level point and shoots. Panasonic makes few of them, with 1 inch and m4/3 sensors. Even Olympus Pen range is good to have that "DSLR" feel in a small compact factor. And sadly both options are not readily available. Here I see most of the photographers using mirrorless cameras or something like Canon 5D, practically nobody buys entry level DSLRs...they are too bulky.


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> The problem in India is that we actually don't have enthusiast level point and shoots. Panasonic makes few of them, with 1 inch and m4/3 sensors. Even Olympus Pen range is good to have that "DSLR" feel in a small compact factor. And sadly both options are not readily available. Here I see most of the photographers using mirrorless cameras or something like Canon 5D, practically nobody buys entry level DSLRs...they are too bulky.


Bridge camera and travel zoom can be called enthusiast level PnS. There were cameras like P300 series from Nikon, Fuji XF/XQ, Canon S/G series priced less than DSLR/MILC. Now this breed is extinct. Oly Stylus 1 was the last one (yeah it's expensive). Not just Panasonic, many making it but not everyone bringing it to India, esp. Panasonic. Nikon DL series, yet to come to the market. They can directly launch Mark 2 versions 
MILC pricing and availability is an issue in India. So DSLR is an attractive offer until MILC price falls and widely available.


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 25, 2016)

nac said:


> Bridge camera and travel zoom can be called enthusiast level PnS. There were cameras like P300 series from Nikon, Fuji XF/XQ, Canon S/G series priced less than DSLR/MILC. Now this breed is extinct. Oly Stylus 1 was the last one (yeah it's expensive). Not just Panasonic, many making it but not everyone bringing it to India, esp. Panasonic. Nikon DL series, yet to come to the market. They can directly launch Mark 2 versions
> MILC pricing and availability is an issue in India. So DSLR is an attractive offer until MILC price falls and widely available.



I guess only those Bridges with a sensor >1" can be called as enthusiast. Smaller sensors will not have that depth which can be captured by, let's say RX100. Panasonic, for imaging is completely ignorant in India, and they have a reason to do so. The common population still have the perception "the bigger the better", and half of the people in India buy DSLRs just for "show-off". Unless such perception changes, we are not getting anything. There was a time when Olympus had their complete range in India, but few years ago they also scaled back the Indian operations. 
I think Sony MILCs are good for the price they ask, and a stock Sigma 30mm 1.4 costs somewhere around 22000 here for emount. That means the total camera package can be 60K with something like A6000.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 25, 2016)

Companies have started getting more enthusiast level cams in india. You see more shops carrying the sony MLIC and olympus PEN cameras. You see more of them carry flashes, tripods and even reflectors now. 

The people will catch on soon. For every ten who want a DSLR to showoff there would be a few that will get hooked and then get a better cam.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2016)

I would love to have a 2 body system, one with huge lens and other with 35mm small lens


----------



## nac (Sep 25, 2016)

Is there any free app for android mobile to manually control settings like aperture, shutter, ISO and focus? I thought there is one. When we tried to find today, we couldn't find one. We tried Camera FV-5, all we could do was change shutter speed and couldn't control the other settings. And to our surprise it disabled manual ISO setting which was actually we could do with the default camera app. 
Both 1s exposure and 5s exposure looks pretty much the same, I was expecting 1s exposure to be darker than the other.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 25, 2016)

Open camera...  Amazing app


----------



## satinder (Sep 25, 2016)

What is error code 1 in canon 1000D.
Any one faced this earlier ?
Heard earlier about this in new cameras too but it came recently in this 1000D + 18-55 lens only 3 years old.


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Open camera...  Amazing app


I was googling for more than an hour and I was kinda concluded that there is no app which will let us adjust aperture. The default app in Moto G4+, we can adjust shutter (couldn't go longer than 1/6th of sec), can adjust wb, iso too. We can tap to focus, does that means it's manual focus? And there is exposure compensation, the only thing left is aperture.
I will ask to check if this app has aperture control.


satinder said:


> What is error code 1 in canon 1000D.
> Any one faced this earlier ?
> Heard earlier about this in new cameras too but it came recently in this 1000D + 18-55 lens only 3 years old.


Did you check your manual or google it?

Google says, it's communication problem between the lens and camera. See if the DIY fix in this discussion working for you.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 26, 2016)

I think mobile have a fixed aperture. Mine is f2 in the OP2


----------



## CRACING (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Since last few weeks I didn't used my camera due to frequent rain and yesterday I took it out to check and guess what? My lovely 35mm lens had 1 sq mm fungus in the corner. I keep all my lenses in individual air tight bottles with large silica gel inside each but I didn't expected this to happen on newly bought lens. :'(

Fortunately the fungus was on outer element of the lens and I could clean it using lens cleaning kit. However, I think fungus has etched the glass or coating because when I fog (breath) the front element, I could see 2 sq mm round spot but when the glass dries, its perfectly clean and no affect on pictures either.

May be I will have to live with it and hope fungus doesn't come back.



nac said:


> I was googling for more than an hour and I was kinda concluded that there is no app which will let us adjust aperture. The default app in Moto G4+, we can adjust shutter (couldn't go longer than 1/6th of sec), can adjust wb, iso too. We can tap to focus, does that means it's manual focus? And there is exposure compensation, the only thing left is aperture.
> I will ask to check if this app has aperture control.



Most lowend and midend smartphones have semi-auto camera settings, just like point & shoot cameras. 
When you tap the screen, you tell the camera where to focus. Just like we set a focus point in DSLR and half press shutter button to focus there. Its not really a manual focus. ISO, WB and Focus Points can be set or changed but Aperture, Shutter, Focusing is always auto. It has to do with the driver or API and may be also little hardware. To provide full manual camera settings, developers have to work hard which calls for more money.

Manual Camera and Camera FV-5 apps allow users to set Aperture, Shutter, Focus and RAW but firstly device has to support it. Here is the list of smartphones that support manual settings.



satinder said:


> What is error code 1 in canon 1000D.
> Any one faced this earlier ?
> Heard earlier about this in new cameras too but it came recently in this 1000D + 18-55 lens only 3 years old.



I think cleaning the CPU connections of the lens and camera using IPA should solve the problem. There is no harm in trying this but do it carefully. First blow off any dust particles from the lens and camera body. Then apply little IPA into microfiber cloth and gently rub the contacts. You can also use cotton buds but make sure you don't take more IPA then required. Also becareful not to touch the rear lens element and camera mirror, either with your fingers or IPA. Dry the contacts with clean and dry microfiber or cotton cloth. Check this link for more info.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2016)

[MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] exactly like you I had a mini heart attack this time I went home...I picked out my 150-500 from airtight box and saw fungus all over...on glass body base everywhere...I saw the glass and thought my big lens is gone...but then I start cleaning and it cleaned well..no fungus left ...huff but it was a shock really.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 26, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] exactly like you I had a mini heart attack this time I went home...I picked out my 150-500 from airtight box and saw fungus all over...on glass body base everywhere...I saw the glass and thought my big lens is gone...but then I start cleaning and it cleaned well..no fungus left ...huff but it was a shock really.



Oh, thats really heart breaking but thank god it didn't occurred inside. Cannot bear the loss of such a expensive lens. Guess we both are lucky but should be taking this as warning.

I think keeping lens in dark place for long period causes fungus and silica gel won't help. From now on I will expose all my lenses to light, atleast once in two days.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2016)

thats true but problem is we dont shoot much in rains and its the time when humidity is highest and chance of fungus is most...I used to expose my lenses every weekend but then I realised that the humidity gets inside the airtight box and silica had to again reduce it ...so i stopped opening the box like that


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm storing my lenses in plastic airtight transparent food containers like these along with microwaved silica gel packs
*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16538&d=1474952903*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16537&d=1474952827
[Flipkart Link] 

Sometimes, I remove the lens cap so that light enters through them. Once in every 2-3 weeks I keep the whole container open in the balcony to bask in the sun for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2016)

Even I have Huge airtight box in my cupboard and none of the lens have lens cap on...It have small humidity meter and a 200gm pack of silica gel with small holes in it.
Will invest in digicabie someday


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 27, 2016)

Need to start doing this for my lenses. I've not touched some of them in aged


----------



## CRACING (Sep 28, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Even I have Huge airtight box in my cupboard and none of the lens have lens cap on...It have small humidity meter and a 200gm pack of silica gel with small holes in it.
> Will invest in digicabie someday


I have done same thing but the humidity meter says 80%. It is high and I need to do something to reduce.

What does your humidity meter say?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2016)

yup its mumbai so its above 70% most of the time...what we can do is get a fresh packet of silica gel and put it inside


----------



## CRACING (Sep 28, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> yup its mumbai so its above 70% most of the time...what we can do is get a fresh packet of silica gel and put it inside



As per my testings, I think silica gel can reduce humidity upto 15% max. Humidity inside my lens container is 70-75% when kept with fresh or reactivated 25gm silica gel, whereas outside it is 85-90%.

So a dry cabinet or similar is must for us. You should get one soon and I will get one before I go for any expensive lenses. 

Btw; you use 200gm pack of silica gel? :O that should be pretty big!


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 28, 2016)

And I finally found my dream lens for cheap. (Okay, not exactly cheap but still better than Sony counterparts....sans optical image stabilization)

Sigma 30mm f/1,4 DC DN Contemporary till Sony E (Objektiv - Fasta normalobjektiv)  | Scandinavian Photo


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2016)

yaah 200gm pack is big...and it can handle 6 lens at 50% humidity on normal days


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a ton of lenses lying around. Seems i need to take them out and sun them to prevent them from catching fungus


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2016)

amlan you thought it bit late  rainy season is almost gone...now humidity will be down again...lessser chance of fungus


----------



## nac (Oct 1, 2016)

Point and shoot cameras can use external flash despite having no hot shoe by using optical slave mode where in-camera flash triggers the external flash. In this case, camera's flash has to be used to activate external flash. External flash can only be used in manual mode, there is no TTL, ETTL. 

600D, 700D, D90, D7xxx series have built in flash commander. When I was watching youtube videos (600D), camera's built-in flash has to be used to activate external flash. It seems more like point and shoot, I don't get it. What's the benefit of having flash commander here? It still uses camera's flash. I assumed "wireless flash" as "radio frequency", but it's not. Can you guys briefly explain what's the difference between the two (Point and shoot using optical slave vs DSLRs flash commander)?

I have few more to ask, I will go one by one.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2016)

Sorry Nac , I used to know this some years back but now I am out of touch 

Anybody got something from Flipkart Amazon sale


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Sorry Nac , I used to know this some years back but now I am out of touch


It seems like it's the same for PnS and DSLR. Built in flash's light triggers slave flashes. If one wants RF/IR, then he has to get RF/IR triggers (transmitter and receiver) and hook them up with the DSLR and external flash.

Commander flash is a great addition, no need to get expensive master flash like 580ex/600ex (or at least this was the case before until 430ex RT). Even Nikon P7800 has this, I don't know why Nikon is not adding this in D3xxx or D5xxx when they do so in a compact camera.
Now Canon's 430ex RT/600ex RT comes with builtin RF, so no need to get third party triggers and the new 430 is not slave any more. 


sujoyp said:


> Anybody got something from Flipkart Amazon sale


Every year there are wonderful offers, but I couldn't get a DSLR  This year one can get 1300D for 19k. I am eyeing for a monitor this time. Will see, how it turns out...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I dont understand...why do we even need a flash commander ...I can add mode RF triggers and can flash from 100 meters away ...and its cheap just 1800 a pair .
Optical trigger is useful but most of the time a nuisence ...you have to flash towards your subject to make the external flash trigger..my prewedding photographer tried it..and was getting bad results coz I was away..it was flashing some time and not most times.
I told him to get a RF triggers 

What will I do with flash commander if all is working fine with RF .  I have that on d7000 

- - - Updated - - -

I am looking for a simple Gorrilapod...to take selfy shots at honeymoon


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  I dont understand...why do we even need a flash commander ..
> What will I do with flash commander if all is working fine with RF .  I have that on d7000


You can put flashes in different channel/group. I don't know if you can do that with just RF triggers (or at least with the basic ones). I am just digging, I don't know all the plus and minus of flash commander vs RF triggers.


sujoyp said:


> I am looking for a simple Gorrilapod...to take selfy shots at honeymoon


Travel light man. Why carry a heavy DSLR?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2016)

putting flashes in different channels are possible in RF ..my yougnuo trigger have 4 channels...

I will travel light, will only take 35mm with me  thats what I carry nowdays, or max my 90mm macro 

- - - Updated - - -

Nac I saw dual kit lens with 1200D for 20k at flipkart ...this is too much . If I was a newbie I would have grabbed this.


----------



## nac (Oct 4, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> putting flashes in different channels are possible in RF ..my yougnuo trigger have 4 channels...


See, I didn't know much about flash 


sujoyp said:


> Nac I saw dual kit lens with 1200D for 20k at flipkart ...this is too much . If I was a newbie I would have grabbed this.


Holy fxxx,  after discount, it's 18240/- for a dual lens kit. God where were these offers when I was buying.


----------



## CRACING (Oct 5, 2016)

nac said:


> It seems like it's the same for PnS and DSLR. Built in flash's light triggers slave flashes. If one wants RF/IR, then he has to get RF/IR triggers (transmitter and receiver) and hook them up with the DSLR and external flash.



Thats correct. I have manual flash and camera's builtin flash can trigger it but I don't use it because, first camera's battery drains faster, second builtin flash hits directly to the subject/object causing harsh light and third it takes more time to set correct exposure.

later I have got wireless flash trigger (JJC JF-U1 to be specific) and it helps me a lot. Not just for off camera flash but also it works as wired/wireless shutter release. It supports upto 16 channels but I have only one receiver and one flash unit. For two flash units, you need to buy JF-U2 or more receivers which are sold separately. Works with almost all dslr camera brands but you have to buy specific Shutter Release Cable to use wired shutter release remote.

Note: TTL/iTTL won't work when flash unit is connected through wireless flash trigger.



nac said:


> Commander flash is a great addition, no need to get expensive master flash like 580ex/600ex (or at least this was the case before until 430ex RT). Even Nikon P7800 has this, I don't know why Nikon is not adding this in D3xxx or D5xxx when they do so in a compact camera.
> Now Canon's 430ex RT/600ex RT comes with builtin RF, so no need to get third party triggers and the new 430 is not slave any more.



I tried to learn about commander mode from different but it seems complex and some people have confused commander mode as slave mode but actually both are different.

In slave mode, we use camera's pop-up flash to trigger the flash unit and we manual analyze how much flash power is required and set accordingly on the flash unit.

Whereas in commander mode, the camera can wirelessly communicate with flash unit. It still fires pop-up flash but only to analyze how much power is required and it sets the correct setting on off camera flash unit before taking the final shot. That means two shots are taken (first one is to analyze but won't be saved in memory) and if you disable pop-up flash in commander mode settings then pop-up flash won't fired in final shot.

Now some flash units won't work with commander mode (camera's builtin RF), especially 3rd party and we have to use wireless flash triggers.

This is what I have understood but I'm not so sure about it.



sujoyp said:


> Nac I saw dual kit lens with 1200D for 20k at flipkart ...this is too much . If I was a newbie I would have grabbed this.



I'm not happy with flipkart/amazon products pricing. They are not firm with their offers. Not just in this festive sales but every time. Frequently changing price tags without even thinking how it feels to the buyers.

I have bought 32gb Sandisk OTG USB 3.0 pendrive from amazon in this festival offer (lighting deal) and next day they dropped the price by 50 Rs. This is just a small item but how it feels if you buy a expensive product and it costs less tomorrow.

Also I have seen lower price tags in normal days, eg. I got my D3200 for 19k and now it costs 25k on flipkart and little less on amazon. Don't you think it is priced very high? After all its a 4 year old model.

Flipkart, Amazon and etc do so much showoff but won't improve to delivery services. They have come across so many festival sales, lighting sales, flash sales and what not but delivery timing is still worst. I have seen plenty of complaints about amazon prime stating items not being delivered in time, then why to pay extra for fast delivery? 

Above said item was ordered on 2nd Oct and still not dispatched. Expected delivery date is 13th and I'm sure it will reach me after that date.

Its festive for them and waiting for us!


----------



## nac (Oct 5, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Note: TTL/iTTL won't work when flash unit is connected through wireless flash trigger.
> 
> Now some flash units won't work with commander mode (camera's builtin RF), especially 3rd party and we have to use wireless flash triggers.
> 
> ...


I thought some latest RF triggers can do TTL/ETTL.

Camera doesn't have built-in RF, it's something else or is it?

That's how they do business. It's like gold price, they change everyday probably after every order for rarely selling items. 

D3200 is discontinued. These stocks are most likely old and many a times seller don't discount much to clear the stocks. Even D3300 sells less than that and 1300D single lens kit sells less than 1200D single lens. D90 is 8yrs old, but still in the market and some offers are higher than D7000. 

If we're in metro cities like Chennai, Mumbai, Delhi we get delivery lot sooner than the small cities/towns. I think till date they have delivered before the date, just that the date is always more than a week away


----------



## CRACING (Oct 6, 2016)

nac said:


> I thought some latest RF triggers can do TTL/ETTL.



Yes wireless triggers with TTL are available but will cost more.



nac said:


> Camera doesn't have built-in RF, it's something else or is it?



[strike]I think it has to be RF because you set channel and group and the same in flash unit.[/strike] - Check my next post



nac said:


> D3200 is discontinued. These stocks are most likely old and many a times seller don't discount much to clear the stocks. Even D3300 sells less than that and 1300D single lens kit sells less than 1200D single lens. D90 is 8yrs old, but still in the market and some offers are higher than D7000.



Yep its discontinued and I just gave an example but atleast for the sake for festive sales, they should price resonable, rather then all time high.



nac said:


> If we're in metro cities like Chennai, Mumbai, Delhi we get delivery lot sooner than the small cities/towns. I think till date they have delivered before the date, just that the date is always more than a week away



Courier service is prompt and I can understand their delays sometimes but why do 1st party sellers take so many days to dispatch. i.e I have bought plenty of items from cloudtail seller and all the time he has taken 4-5 days to dispatch. I don't its stock issue but lack of manpower or they are lazy or they don't have packing materials.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2016)

TTL is there in some RF triggers but its almost 3 times costly then without TTL...in any case I dont like TTL much, never used TTL on my flash. It feels like dumb more or auto mode. Why do we need it, I want full control of flash myself.
I will reserch on commander mode this weekend. I liked the way yougnuo incorporated rf trigger inside its flash. It cost 5k. Nikon canon counterparts are just 5 times costly.

Regarding sales, prices are really not good enough. I didnt get anything major this year. brought a pendrive, a bike cover, a ladies bag, a saree and a cheap copy of gorrilapod  ...all the items were dispatched quickly and already received 2 items. 


I will use gorrilapod for taking selfy with DSLR ..


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> all the items were dispatched quickly and already received 2 items.
> I will use gorrilapod for taking selfy with DSLR ..


That's the benefit of living in Mumbai. 
Yeah, selfie stick can't handle the weight of D7000


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2016)

my plan is to put the dslr on gorrilapod and use my rf trigger to click. I will use multi AF point to use . will test it this time I go to ahmedabad, hope to be successful.


----------



## CRACING (Oct 6, 2016)

nac said:


> Camera doesn't have built-in RF, it's something else or is it?



May be I was wrong in my previous post. Came across this discussion and it is said that camera uses light sensor and IR built into pop-up flash to control remote flash units. 

Also check this website.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 7, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> my plan is to put the dslr on gorrilapod and use my rf trigger to click. I will use multi AF point to use . will test it this time I go to ahmedabad, hope to be successful.


Which gorillapod did you get. I think for your cam you'll need the hybrid version


----------



## nac (Oct 15, 2016)

After looking at portraits taken with 200mm f/2 even 70-200 f/2.8 doesn't look that good 
Tried 50mm f/1.8G last week on crop body, I like the result of 200mm prime more (though I haven't tried it personally), not just because it's fast but also I like the compression of the telephoto focal length. But the price is toooooooo much. Cheaper option is 55-200/55-250, that's the best an amateur hobbyist can get.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2016)

Nac 55-200 VR is a very under rated lens...it gets very nice bokeh and its sharp at f4.5@200mm , and its soo light that these 200mm f2 will feel too heavy. and for starting taking portraits @200mm its great
else you have a choice of getting a manual nikkor AIS 200mm f4 for 8k and play with it or a Nikkor 80-200 AF f2.8 lens for 25k is also nice

we are enthusiast and would never be able to invest in a Nikkor f200 f2 for portraits only 

Nikon 70-200 vs nikon 200mm

*nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/nikon-200-f2-compared.jpg

Nikon 55-200 size vs nikon 70-200
55-200 size is almost similar to 28-300
*nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/nikkor-24-120-28-300-70-200-extended.jpg

now nac imagine how big is 200mm f2 from 55-200


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Nac 55-200 VR is a very under rated lens...it gets very nice bokeh and its sharp at[STRIKE] f4.5[/STRIKE]f/5.6@200mm , and its soo light


Yeah, for head shot. But for full length portrait, that's not much after seeing 200 f/2


sujoyp said:


> that these 200mm f2 will feel too heavy. and for starting taking portraits @200mm its great


Yeah, it's super heavy. Even some find 70-200 f/2.8 IS heavy. More than the weight, price keeps us far away from buying


sujoyp said:


> else you have a choice of getting a manual nikkor AIS 200mm f4 for 8k and play with it


That's a nice choice 


sujoyp said:


> or a Nikkor 80-200 AF f2.8 lens for 25k is also nice


Is that a typo, or is it actually costs 25k?


sujoyp said:


> we are enthusiast and would never be able to invest in a Nikkor f200 f2 for portraits only


100% true, esp. me.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2016)

Nac I wrote 80-200 AF only  and not AFD  

Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8 AF

*www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/images1/80-200mm-f28-af/D3S_6218-768.jpg
and not

*www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/images1/80-200mm-f28-afd-new/D3S_2502-0600.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Nac I wrote 80-200 AF only  and not AFD


Uh! Oh! Are they still making that version? Kenrockwell has reference price for used one, not a new one.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2016)

AF is old and they have stopped making it..but we get it cheap, and its as useful


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> AF is old and they have stopped making it..but we get it cheap, and its as useful


If I am remember right, Tamron is making non IS 70-200 f/2.8 and costs about 45k brand new. It's a better option than manual focus, I think.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2016)

AF is autofocus Nac...my D7000 can AF it  just that the old one is push pull one and new one is dual grip for focus and zoom. Optically its good. 
definitely tamron 70-200 is a great deal. But then I can get AFD 80-200 2.8 for cheap 35k maybe. you will never get the feel and built quality..Its awesome


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2016)

Yesterday I read about commander mode...its a nice system but needs slave function on flash too. in commander mode we set 2 different streams. suppose stream 1 have +1 exposure for front flash and stream 2 is flashed on bg...both streams can be flashed togather with different exposure. But the catch is flash need to have option to select stream one or two as slave. you can have many slave flashes on stream one or two. all those flash will fire as per the setup. 
my flash dont have slave mode else I would have tried. It is not optical trigger.


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2016)

nac said:


> Tried 50mm f/1.8G last week on crop body...


Reviewed that photograph, it's not long enough for head shot. Face looks distorted for my taste. May be 50mm is good for half length or 3/4th portrait, not for head shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2016)

Nac you want to shoot just the head ??? if you consider the middle half portion of the body it automatically become half.

I am soo getting used to 35mm prime ...its sharp, we can take portrait, group and what not with great sharpness and colors. and its 1.8 

all my other lenses are resting in box except maybe 90mm macro and 35mm


----------



## CRACING (Oct 27, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

I think for head shots, 85mm F/1.8G on DX camera would be good. Not that its great but its affordable and worth for our needs. Next would be AF-S 105 f/2.8G VR but it costs double of 85mm. But if you want to use telephoto lens for portrait shots then following videos would be helpful to you.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2016)

Nac there is a lens sigma 50-150 f2.8 ..its best for headshots


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Nac you want to shoot just the head ???


Yes,  tight head shot. Barely we see shoulders in the frame. Not that every  shutter release gonna be a tight head shot, thought that 50mm could do  it. 


sujoyp said:


> I am soo getting used to 35mm prime ...its sharp,  we can take portrait, group and what not with great sharpness and  colors. and its 1.8


Yeah, I can see that. Noticeable difference in IQ after you started using 35mm prime.


CRACING said:


> I  think for head shots, 85mm F/1.8G on DX camera would be good. Not that  its great but its affordable and worth for our needs. Next would be AF-S  105 f/2.8G VR but it costs double of 85mm. But if you want to use  telephoto lens for portrait shots then following videos would be helpful  to you.


I find 50mm economical, 85mm costs about 28k and for  me it's not affordable. After all I am still struggling to get myself a  DSLR. Even AF variant of 85mm costs about 18k, so it's more like max I  can get 18-55, 55-200/250, 35mm and 50mm prime when and if I come to buy  lenses. 


CRACING said:


> But if you want to use  telephoto lens for portrait shots then following videos would be helpful  to you.


Thanks for links. I will check them... I may have seen these videos several times before, but still I am gonna watch again to get things into my thick skull. 


CRACING said:


> AF-S  105 f/2.8G VR but it costs double of 85mm. But if you want to use  telephoto lens for portrait shots then following videos would be helpful  to you.





sujoyp said:


> Nac there is a lens sigma 50-150 f2.8 ..its best for headshots


These sample pictures of 135 f/2, 200 f/2, 70-200  f/2.8 are spoiling me good. My mind is only interested in dreaming to get  fast primes like f/1.4, f/1.8, f/2 if it's telephoto. After all this is  just day dreaming


----------



## CRACING (Oct 27, 2016)

nac said:


> I find 50mm economical, 85mm costs about 28k and for  me it's not affordable. After all I am still struggling to get myself a  DSLR. Even AF variant of 85mm costs about 18k, so it's more like max I  can get 18-55, 55-200/250, 35mm and 50mm prime when and if I come to buy  lenses.



Hmm, I thought you could afford. :/

I think you are looking for background compression and the subject should standout in the image. Am I right?

If so, your best bet would be zoom lenses. No need to worry about aperture because longer the focal length more the background compression. Just you need to have sufficient lighting. Affordable lenses ranging from F/3.5 to F/5.6 would do and you may choose F/8 for sharpness.

I had posted flower photos last week in photography thread. Actually I wanted to show how a zoom lens can compress the background compared to lesser focal length.

And this is what the guys have explained in the above videos.

p.s I think its better to get 18-105 or 18-140 instead of 18-55 + 55-200mm and also you don't have to choose two primes when you have limited budget. Either 35mm or 50mm whichever fulfills your needs.


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2016)

CRACING said:


> I think you are looking for background compression and the subject should standout in the image. Am I right?
> 
> p.s I think its better to get 18-105 or 18-140 instead of 18-55 + 55-200mm and also you don't have to choose two primes when you have limited budget. Either 35mm or 50mm whichever fulfills your needs.


Yes, I like the compression and also large aperture. 

In general, I am cost conscious. So mostly I tend to lean on cheaper side. 18-55 and 55-200/250 dual kit costs less than 18-105/140 and longer focal length = more reach/more compression. Most likely I won't go for 35mm as I already find 50mm is not long enough and if I opt for Canon, there is no cheaper 35mm lens. What I meant was, those are the lenses would be easy on my pocket (costs around/under 10k) than pretty much every other lenses.

PS: I have been wanting to have a 50mm when I get my DSLR. That one lens would fit my needs, I thought. But after "just" one click, I am rethinking about that choice.

Why 50mm??
 - Cheap.
 - Fast
 - Many tutorials/exercises/projects suggested that 50mm is a good one and it grew on me over the years. 
 - And I liked the results too, just that I didn't expect to get distortion when shooting up close. 

x ------------------ x ------------------------ x
​ I already have watched the second video, I am watching the first one now. So far he's been using 70-200 f/2.8 and 300 f/2.8. See this is how I get spoiled


----------



## CRACING (Oct 27, 2016)

nac said:


> Yes, I like the compression and also large aperture.
> 
> In general, I am cost conscious. So mostly I tend to lean on cheaper side. 18-55 and 55-200/250 dual kit costs less than 18-105/140 and longer focal length = more reach/more compression. Most likely I won't go for 35mm as I already find 50mm is not long enough and if I opt for Canon, there is no cheaper 35mm lens. What I meant was, those are the lenses would be easy on my pocket (costs around/under 10k) than pretty much every other lenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2016)

Happy and safe Deepavali guys...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 29, 2016)

Wish you all a very happy Diwali people. Get tons of photos of lights


----------



## saikiasunny (Nov 14, 2016)

What is wrong with D5300 stock. It is not available in many online stores. And when it comes back, it disappears like magic. And so overpriced.


----------



## nac (Nov 15, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> What is wrong with D5300 stock. It is not available in many online stores. And when it comes back, it disappears like magic. And so overpriced.


It's been two years since D5500, and they have announced D5600. Probably, D5300 is discontinued. 
And after festival offers, usually prices stay higher.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2016)

get any D5xxx but dont pay higher then 40k for it with kit lens ....its never worth...after all its just a consumer class body.


----------



## saikiasunny (Nov 16, 2016)

nac said:


> It's been two years since D5500, and they have announced D5600. Probably, D5300 is discontinued.
> And after festival offers, usually, prices stay higher.



I don't think it is discontinued. The d5200 is still in stocks. And if the d5300 is discontinued then there is a large gap between d5200 and d5500. And what is the point of d5600 over the d5500?



sujoyp said:


> get any D5xxx but dont pay higher then 40k for it with kit lens ....its never worth...after all its just a consumer class body.



That's why i am waiting. I waited for the 5100, then 5200 and now when finally I have enough for d5300, its nowhere to be found. I don't want to go over 35K for it.


----------



## nac (Nov 16, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> I don't think it is discontinued. The d5200 is still in stocks. And if the d5300 is discontinued then there is a large gap between d5200 and d5500.
> And what is the point of d5600 over the d5500?


Discontinued product can be found in the market, but manufacturer stopped the production of the model. D5200 discontinued long back.
With every iteration, mostly there won't be anything massive difference. 
With D5300, they added GPS, removed AA filter
With D5500, they removed GPS, added WIFI and touch
With D5600, they have added snapbridge, Bluetooth.
You can dig deep and find little more difference.

If you're ready to wait, keep checking the prices and offers. Some may pop up...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2016)

Bought a new flash for my wedding  My yougnuo 465 is very unreliable now... Brought a simple manual Digitek DFL-003

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/Rw7i1PyJz3k6_-PhySYyykcidu58QfGWfzN8gsuyhgMs6Pz7ixVMppdjl1fIv-Ea_IpKB_gEiJ4gND2dborPkqX-dESFGq0JGCQYJ-19iIQz71Q3ABwSnlnN7Vmtb1UYnX-n8gsxiC425h63S_7Apkg3Ra19FdByULD9IZXjV6T_NGs8nlIsTueJWfNeqfegLJWmTBpBz3m7zuh9cFNDxRaprWPgy9omJyGYKdiQIQjtXvSWrT32XRJwEMDEKLIyiSEbKRVKNuKevdaRqxy1flE5mpGYVv-_4oTUihPp756AZX4y2xqAuakzwvLJoIfy_NNWVobdk2Buxk_HzRU1UOtaD0IyHN3tJx332asTTU48zx0zkrpiYNFbTrUIIUBLFew696PSKKbNO_hAPTDLlKLLYlp1_gfElLArCYAFczOjFbX96dD8Eah9t3LtzYfBp3hsTnQUaAUgaEOOGDE5tBFslg7M2gxet4C_z0GuoEAxaMAfwhhUpjmyJklTovFiuBMXJlfXYlOoiCSx2QaAAcnBj75YN2rLu8FEi6sC1uWnVEzXdsrSZsYB4XsZA6btSvP4BfOYGYnd4fZNzoOCxeWHSpoVoJOqZ62XejrbdWoysduKcg=w430-h763-no

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/cWgOsfVRp_fIWTgHahmh_UR1-RZTU3_F0JSBIyaMA2Sz0A2o0CI4DQLQcOxBPcVtnFZQOriFg1pDW-DMtl5PvnfxVXfzIjXh-c8g1cGdPRIqzaIK4q7Ltc68hG8Htzcr_9AsCAv8GanEa1CFxSJEdN96l2iklHSfrpjrcHxKpkRye6LBF0hmPYBStlxmc3lP9_XvfEdUnFa48uf1bEudCr-ovA9ssVMkRrE1CN9IMFlL1YtAKezCDQohFCgKm4rZ6NBwreiJ9cmCr03aOxd8TCbiABslL_bkhqs9xKvyEBjp_3uklhGf8nEVEXis8XU8CdZZgcCCASTdhw7y7vyUP4c-ZIJZ0GiFxSCoLmNhp-ZZgpTNBKasLoNk7yVWiJH_UuMz55ot-mN6Iex1aiu201XzmbeIbRvLtdHbEXGF5M7K5YCYuLH4XEMSODH8hAYHpC-Af7q6kPHCVS2zAcJbLiRhxUxNxoz-ZySnYvIt224XF1gzJxqMVbZ7wxeyY7MN1Nwu8F7nsbqxNyLJqoLBcmiUGKI8h2-nSYPtQQdp1NHUFBN88-1em3KY0y3BPT86ORuKxvW_KONnsDLK6v2TjbBy7LyQcT5xlCbino6cKXjkI47UHQ=w430-h763-no


----------



## nac (Nov 18, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Bought a new flash for my wedding  My yougnuo 465 is very unreliable now... Brought a simple manual Digitek DFL-003


Who's gonna handle the camera?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2016)

Thats a good question Nac.. lets see if my cousin sister can handle it... anyways it will be useful later on also
And we have 5 day marriage programs, I can handle it in other 4 days some times


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2016)

people will not let you even touch the camera during wedding. They'll keep you super busy. Phone selfies are your best bet


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2016)

Naah..I am already booked for tomorrows program...mom said that aunties will come all super prepared, please take some good pics   then my sisters will be well dressed and expect some nice pics  soo other then marrrige and reception I can shoot sometimes


----------



## nac (Nov 18, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> And we have 5 day marriage programs, I can handle it in other 4 days some times


5 days!!!  I will be super tired after two days.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2016)

yaah 5 days ...two days before and two after...all guest will start comming from tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> yaah 5 days ...two days before and two after...all guest will start comming from tomorrow



Congratulations brother. We're now more interested to see your pics with your life partner than your's self captured pics in your own wedding.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2016)

Hehehe sure...will post it after marrige is over..


----------



## nac (Nov 19, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Congratulations brother. We're now more interested to see your pics with your life partner than your's self captured pics in your own wedding.


He has posted one photograph of the couple inviting us to the wedding.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 15, 2016)

Need some suggestions on a cam...  Budget is Upto 50k. I'm looking at the Sony a6000


----------



## nac (Dec 15, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Need some suggestions on a cam...  Budget is Upto 50k. I'm looking at the Sony a6000


Did you post this few years back and due to some kinda glitch it gets posted now? 

Fuji/Panny/Oly are either expensive and/or not widely available in our market. Leaving you with the choice of Canon/Nikon/Sony. You being a a6000 user, you most likely to lean on that side (Sony MILC).
It's upto the user which one he/she wants to use. If 50k is just for the start, you have 3 choices
750D
D5500
a6000


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2016)

Sadly in India I see very low penetration of mirrorless. Its like selling mini crossovers in India like brezza creta, a show off concept. People want to buy DSLR and look professional, nobody want to get a cam which looks like P&S 

I think the time will change only when Nikon and canon decides to release mainstream mirrorless. 

ex- one of my manager bought a D5200 after asking me to take baby pics. I told them at that time that you have to buy a cheap flash and a 35mm or 50mm lens. But they forgot the later part due to money constraints. Now they say that I bought them a costly toy which they cant use   . I told them even at that time to get a Sony RX100-2

- - - Updated - - -

If I had 50k in my hand I will go for Nikon D610 used


----------



## nac (Dec 15, 2016)

@izzikio_rage 
If the buyer haven't used ILC before, give yours for couple of days. Let him try it and ask him to try DSLR too. And see if this little experience is of any help to him to decide.

  @sujoyp 
Yeah, FF for 75-80k is a wonderful deal.

If I have 50k, I will be banging by head which one to pick. Nikon or Canon? Entry level or mid range? New or used?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 20, 2016)

He he... So i followed the advise and got him to use my cam and a D5200 for some time. He finally went for the a6000 due to the ease of carrying and ability to install apps and stuff. Says image quality is almost the same (wo post processing) 

Finally got a a6000 + 50-210mm lens at 57k


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2016)

If I get a chance to start fresh I would also go with Sony..but I am invested in Nikon now and will be there till I am rich enough to jump. I will have to bear huge loss for sure coz of fungus in mumbai. I spent almost 2 lakhs and would not be able to recover even 1 lakh it seems by selling it.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 27, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> If I get a chance to start fresh I would also go with Sony..but I am invested in Nikon now and will be there till I am rich enough to jump. I will have to bear huge loss for sure coz of fungus in mumbai. I spent almost 2 lakhs and would not be able to recover even 1 lakh it seems by selling it.



If I get a chance to start fresh, I would go with Fujifilm. Their lenses and the image processing backend is simply amazing (I think they still use the same sensors as the Sony counterparts). Otherwise, I would go with something like Ricoh GR II, a compact and capable camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> If I get a chance to start fresh, I would go with Fujifilm. Their lenses and the image processing backend is simply amazing (I think they still use the same sensors as the Sony counterparts). Otherwise, I would go with something like Ricoh GR II, a compact and capable camera.



We dont have the options here...in india I dont know even if there are proper service centers for any camera company other then nikon canon and sony.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 29, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> We dont have the options here...in india I dont know even if there are proper service centers for any camera company other then nikon canon and sony.



True that. I'm also thinking of going completely retro and buying Nikon F4S on ebay. I don't think anything can go wrong with a tried and trusted film camera. As for service, I guess Nikon and Canon are more "professional" compared to Sony. It will take ages to get something like the IR filter replaced from Sony; one of my friend tried, and they replaced the whole sensor assembly and handed him a 15K bill.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2016)

One thing I noticed that when travelling with your wife, you need to keep the weight as low as possible. My D7000 with 35mm becomes 1.2 KG which seems heavy now, but actually its my lightest combo. That day I took D7000+17-50 combo and it was feeling soo cumbersome now. Going out for photography is solely different thing, travelling with wife is much different.

Now I understand the advantage of a Mirrorless+prime lens. Will keep this in my list now. A nice mirror less with 35mm 1.8 will be what I want now


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 29, 2016)

He he... Who thought that marriage would make Sujoy turn into a mirrorless fan. 

Even during traveling its a pain to have a heavy combo. You'll eventually end up carrying the lightest kit you can.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> He he... Who thought that marriage would make Sujoy turn into a mirrorless fan.
> 
> Even during traveling its a pain to have a heavy combo. You'll eventually end up carrying the lightest kit you can.



  Actually I keep the DSLR in wife's handbag, and she keeps on complaining how heavy it is


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Now I understand the advantage of a Mirrorless+prime lens. Will keep this in my list now. A nice mirror less with 35mm 1.8 will be what I want now


I don't know, I don't buy the size/weight advantage of mirrorless claim. As long as one sticks with pan cake lens, Okay. Fine. But once you want to put other lenses it's no more light/small or at least significant enough comparing to DSLR. Yes, body is lighter but not the lenses.
1" compact zoom or APS C compact prime are much better choice for one who already have an ILC system and wants to have a secondary camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2016)

I am not saying I will replace my existing system...maybe I will get a cheap m4/3 or Sony mirrorless with a prime to keep in her handbag


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 29, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I am not saying I will replace my existing system...maybe I will get a cheap m4/3 or Sony mirrorless with a prime to keep in her handbag



Then it would be better to go with something like Ricoh GR, which is a dependable camera (and in moderate usage, will not require servicing). The best advantage is the lens, which is simply versatile for any scenario possible. Another camera worth looking is Fujifilm X70.
As [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] said, mirrorless with rather bulky lenses would be useless, and the pancake lenses are usually not that sharp. On the contrary, APS-C mirrorless with fixed lenses are sharp. You will loose versatility of changing the lens, but cameras I mentioned above, if used properly are as good as top of the line APS-Cs with most expensive primes.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2016)

yaah I liked what Ricoh GR has to offer but at 50k I will never go for it. I would rather get a old sony A6000 and a prime lens which will cost me half of this.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi guys, I am facing a small problem with my D3300. When my flash is popped up, the shutter button does not function. I can autofocus with the button but it won't click a picture. Without the flash, it is working fine. 
I just got the camera, so don't know much about the settings.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> Hi guys, I am facing a small problem with my D3300. When my flash is popped up, the shutter button does not function. I can autofocus with the button but it won't click a picture. Without the flash, it is working fine.
> I just got the camera, so don't know much about the settings.


If you get don't AF confirmation (no green box or yellow warning box), you can't take picture. Set in manual or semi manual mode and try.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 1, 2017)

nac said:


> If you get don't AF confirmation (no green box or yellow warning box), you can't take picture. Set in manual or semi manual mode and try.



Yup tried in manual mode too. It won;t work with the flash popped up. It works fine without it.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, the screen does show that the flash is in TTL or manual mode. I don't know what's causing this problem.


----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> Yup tried in manual mode too. It won;t work with the flash popped up. It works fine without it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, the screen does show that the flash is in TTL or manual mode. I don't know what's causing this problem.


I don't know what could be, try these
 - If you're shooting @ close distance, step back and shoot. There is minimum focus distance for every lens, mind that.
 - Reset to factory setting

If these don't work, ask anyone nearby your place who knows about DSLR. (He's gonna press shutter button the same way you did, but it's gonna fire like it should  ) or shoot video of what you do (shoot the film from behind the camera in a way that we can see the backside LCD) if possible and post it here. Someone here likely to know the solution.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2017)

what I feel is you seems to shoot in dark or low light on auto mode. how are you trying to shoot without flash?? did you try to shoot in A (Aperture priority) mode ? check the settings in the screen, do you find a setting which says that click picture only when AF is confirmed, and change it to no. 

What I suggest is do a factory reset of settings...set the dial to P (program auto mode) and set the flash to no if its possible. and now try.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for the quick reply guys

So video will be a long shot so here is what i am currently doing.

*I reset shooting and setup modes.

then I move to manual mode

then I move the lens to manual focus

I press the flash button to pop it up. It pops up without issue

Then when i focus at something and press the shutter button, it won't fire. the flash does not light up.
*

i repeat all the steps mentioned above but this time without the flash and everything just works. 

And yes i have tried it with auto modes.


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> *I reset shooting and setup modes...*


- I don't know if this and factory reset is same. If not, reset to factory settings and try. Don't worry you won't lose your photographs.
- Check your user manual and see if there is any help (troubleshoot options)
- Put your camera in Auto mode and shoot. Point to note, do not manually pop up the flash. Shoot in a condition (dark room or something like that) where camera thinks the exposure needs flash and it automatically pops up the flash to fire. If you can hear a click noise or something but it doesn't fire, send it to service center.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2017)

look for flash menu and see what is there...most probably its on No. and since there is no flash due to darkness its not focussing properly and not clicking.

here is the flash mode in D3300
How to Choose a Flash mode on the Nikon D3300 - dummie
In M manual mode select fill flash mode and try again.

Also see what focus mode is selected...find the AF point menu and set Auto Area for now.

Nikon D3300 AF-Area Modes - dummie


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 2, 2017)

Yup tried that. Is there any separate option to reset to factory settings?

Also i have tried with complete auto mode in a dark room and a bright room. The camera detects that there is low light but it won't work after that. It pops up automatically. 

I have set the AF-s and single shot in manual mode. And also used AF-a.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2017)

hmm strange...what you say seems to be all correct setup....i would say search how to factory reset the cam in user guide or online...else you will have to go to service center or camera shop again


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> Also i have tried with complete auto mode in a dark room and a bright room. The camera detects that there is low light but it won't work after that. It pops up automatically.


It's an issue, take it to Nikon service center.
Probably something small like this, but don't try it yourself.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 2, 2017)

I think that is the only thing left to do. Any idea how much does the service costs in centres? It is a second-hand camera. It was used by my relative but sparingly. Earlier the flash was working. I have seen it.

He didn't use it for almost 3 months so he handed it to me.


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> I think that is the only thing left to do. Any idea how much does the service costs in centres? It is a second-hand camera. It was used by my relative but sparingly. Earlier the flash was working. I have seen it.
> He didn't use it for almost 3 months so he handed it to me.


Is it more than two years old? I thought it's under warranty.
I don't know how much it costs. I have a Canon compact camera, few months ago when I asked for quotation they said without inspecting they can't give quotation. Service charge for inspecting (aka find the problem) was 550 + tax. This is the rough guesstimation I can give right now.
Call them and ask for quotation.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 3, 2017)

It is just a year old.

Let's see how much they ask. If they are going to ask more than 1K then I would rather go for an external flash.

- - - Updated - - -

Is there any connection or relation of the inbuilt flash and an external one?


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> It is just a year old.
> Is there any connection or relation of the inbuilt flash and an external one?


If you have bill, claim warranty then. Nikon gives 2yrs warranty.
Camera not pops up the builtin flash when it detects external flash mounted on hotshoe, so yeah there could be some connection but not sure.


----------



## CRACING (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello [MENTION=111848]saikiasunny[/MENTION]

I have read your camera issue and it seems weird but not uncommon. Lot of Nikon and Canon DSLR users have faced this problem but its mostly hardware related and could only be fixed by service center or replaced.

I have D3200 and I have checked all the settings but none (except IR release mode) could stop shutter button from taking photos when focus is green. After-all, our cameras are basic DSLRs so there aren't many options and when we choose factory reset, the camera should function normally, if not its hardware issue.

Popup flash is TTL type, that means the camera fires flash two times (Before shutter is released and while shutter is open). I think your camera couldn't fire the pre-flash hence its not taking photos.

Problem could be from minor connection issues (like nac shown a video to fix) to major capacitor or other internal component. It would be connection problem when camera cannot detect popup flash when opened but in your case, camera detects the flash so it seems to be internal component(s) fault.

TTL external flash has full connection to camera and when attached popup flash doesn't open but due to flash problem in your camera, I doubt external flash gonna work either. Manual external flash has single connection to camera and it has to work but you have to guess the exposure yourself.

I advice you to take the camera to Nikon service center and get the problem resolved asap. If it has bad capacitor and if leaks then more issues may raise.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi guys, posting here after a very long time. 

Tried my brother's 1100D with 50mm fixed lens and the results were seriously omg. Everything was so much better when compared to the stock 18-55mm lens, be it focusing, color reproduction or whatever. I was not so adept at using manual so used auto mostly but my bro used manual and results were even better.

The only downside was that I just couldn't get the scene to fit in the frame in most of the crowded places due to fixed lens and that irritated me hell in the beginning but later on, I chose to compromise comparing the +ves. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2017)

dashing.sujay said:


> I was not so adept at using manual so used auto mostly but my bro used manual and results were even better.


That's good to hear.
Would love to see them. You think you can share some of the wonderful shots?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2017)

people are dumping zooms and moving to primes in this forum ..

- - - Updated - - -

I still wish to have a Nikon 300mm f4 or Nikon 200-500 VR in my Kitty. and then my lens shopping will be over forever.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 6, 2017)

nac said:


> That's good to hear.
> Would love to see them. You think you can share some of the wonderful shots?


Share the results. I use a lot of manual primes and i love how some of the images come out.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2017)

I sometimes imagine how photographers used to shoot beautiful portraits with manual lens, I see girls nowdays cant even stay calm for 2-3 seconds and jump back to see the result first


----------



## nac (Jan 7, 2017)

I have few doubts in lightroom,

Can we access lightroom edited photos (with adjustments) in other softwares (not using export option)?
Can we search using keywords (used while importing in lightroom) in Adobe Bridge or Photoshop?


----------



## CRACING (Jan 8, 2017)

nac said:


> I have few doubts in lightroom,
> 
> Can we access lightroom edited photos (with adjustments) in other softwares (not using export option)?



I have researched about this sometime ago but Lightroom stores RAW adjustments (aka metadata aka sidecar) in its catalog (Default path: C:\Users\[User Name]\Pictures\Lightroom\) and its not useful to any other softwares until we export matadata. That way a file with extension .xmp will be saved next to RAW image. This file can be read by different softwares but I'm aware about Adobe softwares only. Also note, when you modify this XMP in Camera RAW for example, you have to tell Lightroom to read metadata from file otherwise adjustments made in XMP won't be applied in Lightroom catalog, even though XMP is next to RAW file.

On the otherhand, I also use Zoner Photo Studio because it gives better output for some of photographers but its sidecar file extension is .data-zps and it cannot be read by any other softwares either, nor Zoner Photo Studio can read XMP.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2017)

CRACING said:


> I have researched about this sometime ago but Lightroom stores RAW adjustments (aka metadata aka sidecar) in its catalog (Default path: C:\Users\[User Name]\Pictures\Lightroom\) and its not useful to any other softwares until we export matadata. That way a file with extension .xmp will be saved next to RAW image. This file can be read by different softwares but I'm aware about Adobe softwares only. Also note, when you modify this XMP in Camera RAW for example, you have to tell Lightroom to read metadata from file otherwise adjustments made in XMP won't be applied in Lightroom catalog, even though XMP is next to RAW file.


Thanks a lot. 
So this works only for RAW files, not for jpeg files. If I am editing jpeg files, the adjustments I make in lightroom saved as .xmp too?


----------



## CRACING (Jan 8, 2017)

nac said:


> Thanks a lot.
> So this works only for RAW files, not for jpeg files. If I am editing jpeg files, the adjustments I make in lightroom saved as .xmp too?



Sidecar file is only saved for RAW files. For jpeg files, metadata is updated to original file when you use save metadata to file option but it doesn't include adjustments. To get modified jpeg from lightroom, you have to export it. It seems lightroom doesn't have option to overwrite original files. Here you can find big discussion about it.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Sidecar file is only saved for RAW files. For jpeg files, metadata is updated to original file when you use save metadata to file option *[STRIKE]but[/STRIKE] and it does[STRIKE]n't[/STRIKE] include adjustments*. It seems lightroom doesn't have option to overwrite original files. Here you can find big discussion about it.


Thank you.
With your help and google, I have understood to an extent. Thanks again.


----------



## CRACING (Jan 8, 2017)

nac said:


> Thank you.
> With your help and google, I have understood to an extent. Thanks again.



It does include adjustments?

I have tired to edit jpeg files in lightroom. Changes are visible in lightroom but original file is intact. When I click save metadata to file, only metadata is saved to original file but not the adjustments like exposure, tone and etc made in develop screen.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't use Lightroom, but I don't see how software from other vendors can make use of Lightroom's sidecar files. Open source software like RawTherappe can start from a genuinely unprocessed base, but closed source tools do not. Even if you open a raw file with a neutral profile in Lightroom some post processing is done and the other vendor's tool will not know what that is. The problem increases with adjustment you have made in Lightroom - when you move a slider to say value 60, you don't know if that is a linear adjustment, or mapped to a curve, or even based on an predefined model that considers values of other sliders. Add DCPs, CLUTs, and demosaicing algorithms that can vary from software to software and you end up with a situation where even if the other vendor's tools can read the sidecar file, it would be meaningless.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2017)

CRACING said:


> It does include adjustments?
> 
> I have tired to edit jpeg files in lightroom. Changes are visible in lightroom but original file is intact. When I click save metadata to file, only metadata is saved to original file but not the adjustments like exposure, tone and etc made in develop screen.


Yes, it does. The link you gave said that. For RAW it's saved as separate file (*xmp) for others likej jpeg,dng,tiff it's saved in the header of original file (don't ask me what's header, I don't know). Since LR processing is non destructive, original file is intact just the metadata information is stored additionally in the file. When you open picture in PS, Camera RAW opens the image with adjustments you applied in LR (Note: Not all the adjustments are stored in metadata of jpeg files - I don't know what are all the missing ones).


raja manuel said:


> I don't use Lightroom, but I don't see how software from other vendors can make use of Lightroom's sidecar files. Open source software like RawTherappe can start from a genuinely unprocessed base, but closed source tools do not. Even if you open a raw file with a neutral profile in Lightroom some post processing is done and the other vendor's tool will not know what that is. The problem increases with adjustment you have made in Lightroom - when you move a slider to say value 60, you don't know if that is a linear adjustment, or mapped to a curve, or even based on an predefined model that considers values of other sliders. Add DCPs, CLUTs, and demosaicing algorithms that can vary from software to software and you end up with a situation where even if the other vendor's tools can read the sidecar file, it would be meaningless.


I don't think other software (other than Adobe) could read the metadata of lightroom. Yes, every software have different algorithm and the adjustments wouldn't be same even if they could read.


----------



## CRACING (Jan 8, 2017)

nac said:


> Yes, it does. The link you gave said that. For RAW it's saved as separate file (*xmp) for others likej jpeg,dng,tiff it's saved in the header of original file (don't ask me what's header, I don't know). Since LR processing is non destructive, original file is intact just the metadata information is stored additionally in the file. When you open picture in PS, Camera RAW opens the image with adjustments you applied in LR (Note: Not all the adjustments are stored in metadata of jpeg files - I don't know what are all the missing ones).



Ah yes, you are right. Earlier I viewed the LR modified jpeg files in windows explore and zoner photo studio and they didn't show the modifications but now I have opened the same jpeg files in PS and camera RAW pops up and shows the adjustments I have made in lightroom.

LR is good for those who like AIO softwares connected to huge collection of photographs. I use windows explore to organize files and I'm comfortable with PS Camera RAW and Zoner Photo Studio since both save adjustments to sidecar so that I will know which files are edited. LR stores adjustments in catalog file (its a single database file) and incase of system crash, if this file corrupts or deletes then all our work is ruined. For foolproof, one has to save metadata to file for each of his adjustments or enable "Automatically write changes to XMP" in catalog settings.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 9, 2017)

I did not know that modifications are saved to jpeg file. Only metadata is saved to them and all the adjustments go to the catalog file according to me. 

Keep backing up the catalog for edits to be saved.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey! Guys, what kind of tripods do you use? I plan to get a tripod soon. Any suggestions?

Most of them are from same and most probably made by the same OEM. What say?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 14, 2017)

Gorillapod magnetic and hybrid. Also have a silk tripod, but that is unused for months now


----------



## CRACING (Jan 14, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> Hey! Guys, what kind of tripods do you use? I plan to get a tripod soon. Any suggestions?
> 
> Most of them are from same and most probably made by the same OEM. What say?



I have Vanguard CX 203AP that I use for my Nikon D3200. Costs around 3k and available in most online and local stores. I bought from Paytm. It is solid and stable tripod for most DSLR cameras but if you have long range lens then look for more heavy tripods, especially from Manfrotto.

There is another tripod from Vanguard that has Pistol Grip Head and works just like ball head. Best for video shooting. It costs 1k more and model no is CX 203AGH.

Alternatively you can check out tripods from Silk and Benro but entry-level tripods are not good because they aren't solid or heavy for DSLRs. Same goes for Photron, Simpex, Sonia which are imported products and brand name is labeled here, that is why all look similar.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 14, 2017)

my budget is around 3-4k and have seen some cheaper slik and vanguard tripods. I also saw some Sonia and digitek tripods and found them to be okay. Similar to the cheaper benro and vanguard ones.

I had my eyes on the E-image 7010a. 

after searching for a while, I found that this company makes some serious professional video and photography accessories. And haven't seen the head in any other tripod. I don't know should I bite the bullet or not?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 14, 2017)

Wanted to buy a battery for my NEX6. Needed suggestions on whether to buy an orignal sony battery (5.3k on Amazon) or one of the many other brands (available for as low as 1.3k)

Please advise


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 18, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wanted to buy a battery for my NEX6. Needed suggestions on whether to buy an orignal sony battery (5.3k on Amazon) or one of the many other brands (available for as low as 1.3k)
> 
> Please advise


I don't know anyone who has used a 3rd party battery on a Sony camera, but if the experience of Canon DSLR shooters is any guide, I would say be prepared for surprises. While some users report no issues, other users report a whole host of camera issues that disappear once an original battery is used. Perhaps this is due to poor quality control in 3rd party batteries.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 18, 2017)

go for original...in camera reliability is the concern...if on a tour ur third party stop working then you will curse urself


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 18, 2017)

Yup, that what all my reading around has been telling me. Just need to figure out if Amazon is the cheapest source


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2017)

problem is 5k may look costly now, but if you plan a tour to some place you will see this cost is marginal with respect to the tour cost . Thats the reason I bought another spare memory card for my trip to andaman, and inserted right into my dslr which have dual memory card slot. I felt soo safe


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 19, 2017)

He he... Absolutely agreed. All costs are relative. Like my not being able to capture the kite festival in jaipur due to battery issues is what started all this


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2017)

Ooh thats sad ...you missed kite festival. check Paytm maybe you will get some discount on the battery.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 19, 2017)

He he.... Paytm does not have it in stock. Siraf amazon has and even there the top seller is charging a bomb for it


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 20, 2017)

Some interesting statistics on the 2016 Japanese camera market from BCN. This is one of the few reports that considers actual sales rather than shipments to dealers. It is for just one country but Japan is a very important market for cameras.

DSLR Camera Markshare 2016 (Japan)
    Canon 63.3% (56.2% in 2015)
    Nikon 31.6%
    Ricoh 4.8%

Lens Marketshare 2016 (Japan)
    Canon 24% (24.1% in 2015)
    Sigma 14.3%
    Nikon 12.5%

Fixed Lens Camera Marketshare 2016 (Japan)
    Canon 27.3% (30.5% in 2015)
    Nikon 22.1%
    Casio 19.3%    

Amd the most interesting one:    
Mirrorless Camera Markshare 2016 (Japan)
    Olympus 26.8
    Canon 18.5% (13.6% in 2015)
    Sony 17.9%

Canon's marketshare in mirrorless improved by 5% and beat Sony! How did that happen? I doubt if it is due to the M5, that hasn't been on sale long enough.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 21, 2017)

Seems the big guns are finally marking it to the mirrorless space


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 21, 2017)

Are you saying Nikon isn't a big gun? 
But yeah, Nikon has been showing a steady decline over the years. I'm a bit surprised at Olympus having such a lead over Sony. I know that their OM-D series is famous, but they're nowhere near Sony's size.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2017)

Had an opportunity try my hands on D800 with AF D 50 f/1.8. Didn't have enough time to dig deep, so just took few snaps. I was little happy that it's a D lens, thought I could use aperture ring. But any faster than f/4.5 shows "F E E", thought that's an error, and end up using camera dial to change aperture. Took about 8 photographs. He had two others lenses too, my bad I couldn't try them.

D lens focusing is noisy , it keeps hunting. Pretty much all the photographs focus is not where I wanted it to be.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 22, 2017)

Did you try with a single active autofocus point? Was it actually missing focus or just front/back focusing?


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Did you try with a single active autofocus point? Was it actually missing focus or just front/back focusing?


Single active AF means, just one AF point, right? No it wasn't single AF. It could be missing focus, but more than that I think it's my ability to use the gear effectively.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2017)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ...I really dont remember if you can change aperture on the lens of a D lens once attached on new dslrs . My manual lens's aperture can be moved easily.
Also D lens are noisy coz its motor driven..it rotates actually  

frankly speaking I am sure its not lens fault Nac..Nikon 50mm1.8D is the most famous lens of Nikon and you will find millions of pics taken by that. Its not that bad


----------



## nac (Jan 23, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  ...I really dont remember if you can change aperture on the lens of a D lens once attached on new dslrs . My manual lens's aperture can be moved easily.
> Also D lens are noisy coz its motor driven..it rotates actually
> 
> frankly speaking I am sure its not lens fault Nac..Nikon 50mm1.8D is the most famous lens of Nikon and you will find millions of pics taken by that. Its not that bad


I didn't mean "bad". I was in an assumption that I could use the aperture ring on the D lens. Up to my knowledge (theoretical), I should be able to use aperture ring, just that I didn't know how. Now I have read, I hope to use it right next time.
AF noise and AF hunting is little irritating

G lens too have motor right? It's also motor driven? Probably, little more sophisticated motor?

- - - Updated - - -

Have been thinking of getting into this business for quite sometime, coz of too much hesitation in approaching studios I am still thinking...

Met a wedding photographer and had a chat with him. Since his profit margin is very thin, he says he can't afford to hire a photographer (freelancer) esp. someone like me, a newbie.

Get to know how much work involved from setting up a shop, finding clients to delivering the product. Didn't know they retouch photos like fashion/beauty photographers. Is that necessary for normal wedding photos? He said he takes about 1000 photographs. He's not going to deliver all the 1000, still. Even if he picks 300 photos, it will take weeks to retouch all of 'em. Since I am just thinking of working when I am free on the weekends for a studio, I don't need to bother about all these. But still, taking that first step seems like a huge one.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2017)

nac said:


> Have been thinking of getting into this business for quite sometime, coz of too much hesitation in approaching studios I am still thinking...
> 
> Met a wedding photographer and had a chat with him. Since his profit margin is very thin, he says he can't afford to hire a photographer (freelancer) esp. someone like me, a newbie.
> 
> Get to know how much work involved from setting up a shop, finding clients to delivering the product. Didn't know they retouch photos like fashion/beauty photographers. Is that necessary for normal wedding photos? He said he takes about 1000 photographs. He's not going to deliver all the 1000, still. Even if he picks 300 photos, it will take weeks to retouch all of 'em. Since I am just thinking of working when I am free on the weekends for a studio, I don't need to bother about all these. But still, taking that first step seems like a huge one.



Retouching is important. Most of the times I am not satisfied with the RAW image file. A little rough around the edges, and a little bit of retouch does the wonder.

May be start with solo portraits first and when you are satisfied with your expectations then go for larger stuff.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2017)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] not all lenses with G are motor driven...its the AF-D with a G at the end which are motor driven. G lenses do not have manual aperture ring, thats it. 

if you start your business, start with some paper templates distributed.
Take photograph of
-birthday 
-those pics used in marriage, the solo ones . 
-fashion shots
-mundan ceremony
-godhbharai -
-baby pics. 
-prewedding
These are much simpler. Marriage photography is much difficult and expectations are too high.

- - - Updated - - -

Retouching has to be done compulsorily, no options.


----------



## nac (Jan 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> Retouching is important. Most of the times I am not satisfied with the RAW image file. A little rough around the edges, and a little bit of retouch does the wonder.





sujoyp said:


> Retouching has to be done compulsorily, no options.


Post processing is must, I take it. But what I heard was more like fashion/beauty/glamour retouching. May not be as extensive as fashion photography, but still I feel that's too much (way too much) for a wedding photography. 


Faun said:


> May be start with solo portraits first and when you are satisfied with your expectations then go for larger stuff.





sujoyp said:


> if you start your business, start with some paper templates distributed.
> Take photograph of...
> These are much simpler. Marriage photography is much difficult and expectations are too high.


I don't think I can pull this whole photography business on my own. My idea is to work for studios on the weekends.
Nice ideas guys, I pull up some photos from the archives and make an album/profile to show the studios my work.


----------



## CRACING (Jan 23, 2017)

nac said:


> AF noise and AF hunting is little irritating
> 
> G lens too have motor right? It's also motor driven? Probably, little more sophisticated motor?



In Nikon, neither AF-D nor AF-D G has the focusing motor built into the lenses instead there is a screwdriver thing that pokes out of the camera mount and couples with the slotted rotating coupling on the lens mount and it rotates to move the element(s) in and out for focusing. (Click here and here for details.) However, only semi-pro and pro DSLRs have built-in motor. Budget DSLRs don't have built-in motor instead they control focusing motor electronically that is present AF-S type lenses.

Theoretically, mechanical AF drive isn't fast as AF-I, AF-S or the new AF-P lenses and also its noisy but AF lenses cheaper then the latter.

If you have semi-pro or pro DSLR, you can also use AF-S lenses to get fast and silent focusing. 50mm f/1.8 is also available in AF-S but costs nearly double.


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  not all lenses with G are motor driven...its the AF-D with a G at the end which are motor driven. G lenses do not have manual aperture ring, thats it.


Oh! Sorry for the confusion. I meant focus motor in AF-S lens. 


> G lens too have motor right? It's also motor driven? Probably, little more sophisticated motor?


The noise were from focusing right? Not coz of aperture opening/closing?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2017)

yes its coz of focussing, its normal. They were not ment to be used for video shooting at those times. So that much sound is fine. Aperture opening closing dont make any sound . 

Thats the reason canon release STM lenses specially for video, they are super silent. Even nikon's new range of lenses are more silent then older AFS.


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2017)

Sujoy, If you want to try using aperture ring on your D7k with a D lens, this is how it is done.

You need to set Custom Setting f6 on the D7000. Choose to use the  aperture ring instead of the sub-command dial to control the aperture.  Once you select that option, you can use the aperture ring in A or M mode.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2017)

No no its ok I am happy using AF and aperture control in-camera. Remember I had a 55mm 2.8 manual Macro lens. I had to use it like that only on every Camera


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't know if any other photography thread exists so I am posting these here. Shot with a Zenfone 5 and edited in-phone.




original


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 29, 2017)

There is a photography thread...the Pics are pretty awesome


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 29, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> There is a photography thread...the Pics are pretty awesome



Glad you liked it.


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> I don't know if any other photography thread exists so I am posting these here. Shot with a Zenfone 5 and edited in-phone.


If you were looking for mobile photography thread, there is one. Search this camera section, you will find it.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2017)

Today I came back from My sasural Jamnagar in Gujrat . I must say I should have taken my 150-500 there...soo many birds and soo close  I was using my 55-200 vr and got some descent shots, will process and post soon. Also I saw flemingoes, soo many of them  but didnt had the camera at that time . will take my 150-500 next winter and shoot again.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 2, 2017)

Jamnagar has some amazing places. I'm sure you got great pics


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2017)

Amlan I had only 55-200 for birding  shot zoom dont get that bokeh effect ..I will copy the pics today and have a look


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 13, 2017)

Nikon has cancelled the DL series of cameras without ever launching them (I don't think there were any previous DLs). Seems to be another nail in the compact camera coffin. Wonder if the Canon G Series will be next, or if this is just a Nikon issue.


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Nikon has cancelled the DL series of cameras without ever launching them (I don't think there were any previous DLs). Seems to be another nail in the compact camera coffin. Wonder if the Canon G Series will be next, or if this is just a Nikon issue.


 
I didn't expect this and I wouldn't expect Canon or anyone would axe their 1 inch compacts line in the near future.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2017)

why dont nikon make some cropped sensor mirrorless competing Sony A6000..it will be much more successful


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 14, 2017)

It is possible that Sony wouldn't let Nikon do that. Sony wants to beat Canon and they don't need to compete with Nikon. But another possibility is that Nikon doesn't have the resources now. The company has announced a 1,000 person layoff in their imaging and lithography division and said they will now focus on profit growth instead of revenue growth. Mirrorless cameras may not yet be a profitable division. Does Sony make profits off its cameras? I remember reading a few years that ago that Sony makes a loss on all electronics, and its most profitable business is selling insurance.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2017)

thats strange...I just hope Nikon do not sell off its camera division


----------



## nac (Feb 15, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> thats strange...I just hope Nikon do not sell off its camera division


I don't think the numbers are that pathetic and it's too early to speculate that they would sell off.


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 15, 2017)

I’ve been wondering for some time now if Nikon’s camera division will go to Sony. It won’t happen immediately, but if DSLRs are on the way out and mirrorless becomes mainstream Nikon may not be in good shape. They already get the sensor from Sony and with on-chip PDAF that will also come from Sony. The recent sales data shows that Nikon is losing in the lens market as well (to a 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] party manufacturer) and Nikon is not present in the video field so where does that leave Nikon? If the upper end of the market has room only for two players we are bound to see consolidation and the logical choice is for Sony and Nikon to merge their camera divisions as they already have so much overlap.

And in other news it has been a busy day for Canon with multiple announcements:
800D – Upgrade to the 750 D with 45 all cross type autofocus points (no mention yet of any dual cross type).

77D – Upgrade for the 760D perhaps that has seen its name upgraded to the XXD nomenclature. Is mostly similar to the 800D with a few bonus features like the 80D’s exposure meter. Both 800D and 77D have dual pixel autofocus in live mode which Canon claims is the world’s fastest AF speed of 0.03 seconds. I don’t know what the fine print is on that claim, but it will be interesting to see what the real world results are like. If it really works well I think we will soon see a full frame mirrorless from Canon.

M6 – The one that is most interesting to me. Same 24.2 MP sensor with Dual Pixel AF. Electronic viewfinder EVF-DC2 is a separate buy and does not tilt unlike the DC1. The camera is compatible with the DC1 so we can now choose what type of EVF we want. If this camera is a success we might see 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] party EVFs as well, just like flashes and lenses.

EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM kit lens for the DSLRs – Why f/4 and not f/3.5? No news yet but the lens is supposed to be 20% smaller than its predecessor.

Bluetooth remote control – Don’t other manufacturers have a Bluetooth remote control? They specifically mention that this is for situations where line of sight is not available.

Should wait for the full tests to know about all the other features not mentioned here.


----------



## nac (Feb 15, 2017)

CIPA only publishes total shipment collective of all the makers. I have searched many times, never could able to find the segment wise/manufacturer wise/model wise numbers. Will see where will Nikon be in the next 5-10yrs. I believe they will still be in the business.

63 grand for 800D is too much.
Lately, prices from this segment of cameras stay there around the launch price. D5500/750D/760D still selling around the launch price and that helps the makers to price higher for the successive models.

Since they re-branded 760D line, I thought they would be priced much higher, close to 80D. It's not 

Canon have been doing this in compacts, making cameras with slower lens. Now they've brought it to DSLR too.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2017)

These DSLR makers are making it complex now...IF I am in the market with 80k where will I go ... Nikon D7300 Canon 77D or nice used full frames like A77, D610, 6D .

Gosh I feel so outdated with my D7000  I havent even used 50% features till now


----------



## nac (Feb 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> These DSLR makers are making it complex now...IF I am in the market with 80k where will I go ... Nikon D7300 Canon 77D or nice used full frames like A77, D610, 6D .


You can go for D610, but you have to ditch some of the lenses. So [strike]D7300[/strike] D7200 may be a better option.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2017)

if i really have that money then 60k will go to used nikon 200-500 and 20k+nikon d7000+sigma 150-500 will go to a full frame used d610


----------



## saikiasunny (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi, guys! Remember I had a problem with a D3300 where the flash was not working no matter what i did? The problem was solved by inserting a freakin' hot show cover! Yes. I created a simple cover from an old file and put it on my cam. Manually popped the flash and it clicked!

I still don't know what was the problem.


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2017)

^ Great.
Now it works as it should? or is it just temporary fix?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2017)

awesome...so some DIY thing worked


----------



## saikiasunny (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes, it works just as it should.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> awesome...so some DIY thing worked



Yes, indeed. Saved me some repair costs and also got a sweet deal with an 8mnth old D3300 with 9k shutter count at just 16k


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 22, 2017)

Attended a wedding recently, was amazed at the number of photographers using Sony mirrorless cameras...  It's an amazing and pretty cool change up see


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2017)

I am yet to see anyone using MILC in person. 


And here a wedding photographer wanting to buy 1D X


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 22, 2017)

A 1D X for weddings? Was it the bride or the groom who was expected to run away?


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> A 1D X for weddings? Was it the bride or the groom who was expected to run away?


 
He is very keen on getting 1D X new or old, Mark 1 or 2. He is in this business for a very long time, so I don't want to offend him by asking what's the need of getting one again and again. If he feels the need and he can afford, who am I to say anything about that. But I am still wondering what he would get out of 1D X which he couldn't get from his other cameras with regards to wedding photography.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2017)

Hmm 1Dx for wedding, maybe the consumer wants the best in the market with the photographer...maybe after getting 1Dx he would claim to have the best camera in the business.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 26, 2017)

Doubt that kind of tag helps. I'm not sure what helps though. I've seen people hating amazing candid shots and loving the full flash head on shots cause it has the entire family


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2017)

amlan in marriges and parties people expect to get in some or other pics with nice smile....its of not much use it you concentrate on candid shots like eating talking, preking, starring


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 26, 2017)

Some more news about Nikon's restructuring: Focus on medium- to high-end DSLRs, have fewer products, and introduce multiple mirrorless cameras. I wonder if this means that the D3XXX and D5XXX series will be gradually replaced with mirrorless to gauge the market and develop capability before attacking the premium end of the market, similar to what Canon is doing with the EOS M. No new Nikon cameras launched at CP+ as well which shows that all products in development are being revaluated. Looks like we'll some mirrorless action from Nikon fairly soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2017)

This is sort of good news...let them bring some mirrorless with Nikon mount


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 2, 2017)

Some more stats on the global camera market:
* Total cameras produced - 2010: 121 Million; 2016: 23 Million (Ouch!)
* Expected sales of compacts in 2017: 10 Million (vs. 1.5 billion smartphones sold in 2016)
* Mirrorless are stagnant at around 3 Million per year
Projections
* Higher prices and market will shift to professional segment
* Less innovation because there's less money to invest
* Other manufacturers will announce layoffs just like Nikon
* We can say goodbye to another, or several, manufacturers by the end of the decade
* Cameras are only for old people - can I get a tax rebate as a senior citizen? 

It is possible that the golden age of the personal still camera is behind us. Unless the market rebounds after the phone market gets saturated. Seems unlikely but we can hope.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2017)

i dont see any quality improvement in phone camaras for last 2 yrs ...maybe other then iphone 7 's optical zoom in camera all are just same


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 3, 2017)

Well phone cameras will and have killed the point and shoot.... It'll take time to get to killing the DSLR. but for that a lot of improvement is needed. Maybe something like the moto detachable phone back and all


----------



## nac (Mar 5, 2017)

Usually, 2/3rd of the compacts gets announced during Jan-Feb. This year we have seen only 4 models during Jan-Feb and none of them are basic PnS. It's a huuuge drop, something we haven't seen in the last 7 yrs.

Already, other than Nikon and Canon every other manufacturers have stopped making basic PnS.


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 5, 2017)

Which is interesting because even basic P&S offer zoom which is only now beginning to appear in the upper end of the smartphone market. I wonder if the rise of selfie culture removed the need for zoom for many users. It has become very unusual for me to see non selfie personal photos in my FB news feed. Phones with cameras are giving people what they want, which compacts didn't do - photo quality that is good enough, rather than good, with easy connectivity and extensible by apps, especially post processing filters. Most of the filters are just hideous and their application is even more so. I cringe when I see how the photos are destroyed by filters, but the vast majority of people just don't seem to notice - and it doesn't help that they see the photos only on poor mobile screens. When the personal computing device is the phone, the photos only need to be at that quality.


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2017)

Tried my hands on 1DX Mark 2 with 70-200mm f/2.8 IS (don't know the version) and 100mm f/2.8 macro.
It's super heavy. I was shooting from low angle (kinda squatting), my hands weren't steady coz of the weight. More one uses the camera, steadier the hands get I guess.
There is hell lot of buttons, dials and knobs. I didn't know how to set the camera in aperture mode, there is no PASM mode dial like in my camera or entry level DSLR. Figured out with the help of the owner. Since I didn't have enough time, I didn't bother changing settings and stick with Av mode. 
It's not fair to say that it struggled in low light as the settings were dialed to -5 and still locked with the help of external flash trigger's AF assist beam.

Why all the jpeg files are 72ppi whereas RAW files are 300ppi?
Is it the settings or only 72ppi we can get from DSLRs? I guess it's not the later...


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 7, 2017)

PPI has no significance unless you are printing. You can set the same file to 72 PPI or 300 PPI and the resolution of the file will be the same. Only printing size will change. I am surprised that the Raw file has any PPI setting as it doesn't make any sense until the file is demosaiced. Did the Raw data have a PPI setting or was it the embedded JPG in the Raw file that had the PPI setting?

What is the -5 and what is its relevance to focus lock?


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> PPI has no significance unless you are printing. You can set the same file to 72 PPI or 300 PPI and the resolution of the file will be the same. Only printing size will change. I am surprised that the Raw file has any PPI setting as it doesn't make any sense until the file is demosaiced. Did the Raw data have a PPI setting or was it the embedded JPG in the Raw file that had the PPI setting?
> What is the -5 and what is its relevance to focus lock?


When RAW files are opened in photoshop, it shows PPI/DPI.
Are you sure? When I change dpi, image gets pixelated. I will try and see if there is any impact on the size.

Jpeg files from my camera SX130, is 180ppi/dpi.

"-5" is exposure value. You know reviewer say that "autofocus doesn't hunt and lock quickly even in negative exposure".

- - - Updated - - -

Okay, I read and understood little better. 
Image loses it's sharpness because I was resampling which explains "pixelating"

So why does manufacturer picks different value. D800/D5500/D90 jpegs are 300dpi, SX130 jpeg is 180dpi, 1DX Mark 2 jpeg is 72ppi


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 8, 2017)

The print point is 1/72 of an inch so a monitor with a 72 PPI resolution would display at exact print size, which is the standard that Apple used in the early Mac days (lifting straight from Wikipedia here). I don't know about the other DPIs. For a compact camera it might have something to do with the kind of printer that the photo could typically be expected to be printed on (pure speculation on my part).

I still don't understand the -5 bit. EV represents the f-stop/shutter speed combination and unless you're shooting with a Sony this setting shouldn't have any impact on focus lock. Additionally, under what circumstances are the reviews talking of negative exposure? If I spot meter off a black surface and set -5 exposure compensation I may actually end up with correct exposure, while spot metering off a white surface and setting -5 exposure compensation will result in severe underexposure - but again, this will not affect focus lock. Do they mean that the scene light is very low and therefore the focus point is unable to lock? I don't see how you can set that in camera, though.


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> The print point is 1/72 of an inch so a monitor with a 72 PPI resolution would display at exact print size, which is the standard that Apple used in the early Mac days (lifting straight from Wikipedia here). I don't know about the other DPIs. For a compact camera it might have something to do with the kind of printer that the photo could typically be expected to be printed on (pure speculation on my part).
> 
> I still don't understand the -5 bit. EV represents the f-stop/shutter speed combination and unless you're shooting with a Sony this setting shouldn't have any impact on focus lock. Additionally, under what circumstances are the reviews talking of negative exposure? If I spot meter off a black surface and set -5 exposure compensation I may actually end up with correct exposure, while spot metering off a white surface and setting -5 exposure compensation will result in severe underexposure - but again, this will not affect focus lock. Do they mean that the scene light is very low and therefore the focus point is unable to lock? I don't see how you can set that in camera, though.


As of now, I don't have a clue why manufacturer choose to have different dpi. As you already mentioned, dpi is irrelevant until we print. So we leave there for now.

Camera tend to struggle focusing in low light, when the reviewer say that high end cameras are capable of quickly focusing even in low light or negative exposure without hunting, my understanding was it can lock focus whether ambient light is low or photographer dial down to -3 or -5. Now you're raising a doubt and I don't have a DSLR to check. Let me google if I can find the reviews and post the link here. We will discuss about whether dialing down do have any impact on focus lock.

- - - Updated - - -

These may not be the reviews I read, but reviewers are talking about low light AF performance.
Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Review


> Another 1D X Mark II improvement is the 1 stop better low light AF capability, now rated to EV -3 in One Shot mode. Being able to focus in 1/2 as much light as with the 1D X should not go un-noticed by those shooting in light-starved venues.


CANON 1DX mark II: SETUP, NOISE PERFORMANCE AND REVIEW


> AF working range down to EV -3 (vs -2 in 1DX) = better low light performance.


Canon EOS-1D X Mark II vs EOS-1D X: 12 things you need to know - Techradar India


> Talking of centre AF points, the EOS-1D X Mark II's is sensitive down to EV -3, versus the EOS-1D X's EV -2, making it more effective for low-light photography.



- - - Updated - - -

Few weeks back I mentioned about 1D X for wedding photography. Around that time I googled about it and read this article. Here photographer talks about his experience using 1D X Mark 2. He is talking about low light AF not dialing down EC

Initial thoughts on shooting weddings with the EOS-1D X Mark II - Canon Professional Networ



> If I’m completely honest, I wasn’t quite prepared for the autofocus on this camera. It is very sophisticated and customisable and so I left it in default mode – one shot – and used the centre focus point (as I do on my 5D-series). At these settings, the low light accuracy was quite superb. It didn’t hunt or lock on to higher contrast elements in the background even in those situations, where the older cameras always need a little bit of help to focus. It was fast. Accurate. Amazing.



- - - Updated - - -

Couple of discussions about ppi



Spoiler






> As Todd Gardiner says, they don't -- but the cameras have to produce a regular image file, and many of these file formats have a field for the DPI. So the cameras just plug in a default value like 72, 180 or 300 for the files they produce. Adobe Camera RAW arbitrarily assigns a DPI value for RAW files it processes -- you can change it.
> 
> Historically (the 80s and 90s) DPI was very important when you created a digital image by scanning something physical, like a slide or a print. A higher DPI meant a higher resolution image -- there was a huge difference in the amount of detail and information in a 300 DPI scan versus a 72 DPI scan (the "rule of thumb" DPI of monitors was 72, and a laser printer was 300 in case you were wondering where those values come from)
> 
> ...





> DPI is an often misunderstood subject. The short answer is that the dpi you find within the exif data of the jpg to be irrelevant. It is just a number for an application to use as a baseline to interpret the pixels at what physical dimensions it should be rendered.
> 
> The DPI doesn't change the fact that the 700D produces 18 MP images. The pixels aren't changed, the representation is changed. If 72dpi is set and you load it up in photoshop, it will happily print it way too large on your paper. If set to 300 dpi it might fit a 40x30 cm sheet of paper.
> 
> ...


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 9, 2017)

OK, this is where it gets interesting (or confusing, depending on which way you interpret it). EV is Exposure Value, and is a way of referring to exposure settings without referring to the specific exposure setting i.e., with the same ISO setting an exposure of f/2.8 at 1/100 of a second will have the same EV as an exposure of f/5.6 at 1/25 of a second (reciprocity). So if you use Av mode at f/5.6 and set exposure compensation of -3 EV, you are asking the camera to underexpose by 3 stops based on the meter reading. Since you've locked the aperture the camera will change ISO and shutter speed. If you've also locked ISO then the camera will only vary the shutter speed. This is NOT what we are talking about in this discussion.

There is another way in which EV is used, as a measure of scene lighting on a fixed scale. Here, if f/1.0 1 sec ISO 100 gives you a middle/balanced exposure in a photo of a middle grey card, it means that the scene light is EV 0. If it is one stop over, it means the scene light is EV 1, etc. It is this meaning that reviewers are using (or should be using if they know what they are talking about) when they speak of autofocus point sensitivity. If they say that the camera's autofocus point can focus at -3 EV, it means that the camera can lock focus in light so low that at ISO 100 f/2.8 you will need a 64 second exposure (calculating reciprocity from f/1.0 1 sec ISO 100) to get a middle exposure of a grey card. Note that this use of EV has nothing to do with camera settings. It is only used as a point of reference to describe scene lighting irrespective of whether there is a camera present to photograph the scene or not, and therefore does not affect the autofocus point in any way.

The PPI settings discussions illustrate the problem we are facing nowadays: a lot of the information we are getting on the internet is outdated or wrong or both, but such information spreads easily and many people insist it is correct while the people who give the correct explanation are often shouted down because they are in the minority. Just look at the number of forums where someone says their pictures are never correctly exposed and they receive a chorus of 'use the spot meter in the camera' or even worse 'get a light meter'. Completely useless advice now that we've moved past the film age (and not very useful in the film age either), but its uselessness is matched only by its popularity.


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2017)

Okay, it is my understanding which was wrong about EV reference then.

In that case, should I comment that 1 DX M2's AF was not as good as they claim (or not as much I expected it to be) when I tried. It was past sunset around 6:45. Focal length 200mm, Single point AF, Single shot mode, Center AF point, Av priority @ f/2.8, Auto ISO (@ISO-2000), Ev -5, camera picked 1/200th sec



> If they say that the camera's autofocus point can focus at -3 EV, it means that the camera can lock focus in light so low that at ISO 100 f/2.8 you will need a 64 second exposure (calculating reciprocity from f/1.0 1 sec ISO 100) to get a middle exposure of a grey card.


By the how it is 64 sec? f/1.0 to f/2.8 is just 3 stop, right? Shouldn't this be 8sec?

- - - Updated - - -

[strike]If f/1.0 1 sec ISO 100 is Ev 0, the setting I posted gives EV + 0.5. Is that right? Just manually calculated, could be wrong.[/strike]

Okay, strike that out. It's confusing. 

1/200th to 1 sec is 7.33 stop -ive
ISO-2000 to ISO-100 is 4.33 stop +ive
f/2.8 to f/1.0 is 3 stop -ive
So this means I was 6 stop down?


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 10, 2017)

nac said:


> In that case, should I comment that 1 DX M2's AF was not as good as they claim (or not as much I expected it to be) when I tried. It was past sunset around 6:45. Focal length 200mm, Single point AF, Single shot mode, Center AF point, Av priority @ f/2.8, Auto ISO (@ISO-2000), Ev -5, camera picked 1/200th sec


In what way was it lacking? But remember, this gets even more convoluted. Focus point sensitivity is not the same as focus point accuracy, and no matter how sensitive the focus point is or whether it is cross or dual cross, it still needs contrast to lock focus. All this technology doesn't remove the need to know what to focus on.



nac said:


> By the how it is 64 sec? f/1.0 to f/2.8 is just 3 stop, right? Shouldn't this be 8sec?


Yes, but remember the -3 EV. That's another factor of 8. If it was an f/1.0 lens then it would be 8 seconds but we're compounding a change in aperture with a change in EV.



nac said:


> So this means I was 6 stop down?


Down from what? Unless you were photographing a middle grey card you have no point of reference. What was the metering mode?


----------



## nac (Mar 14, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> In what way was it lacking? But remember, this gets even more convoluted. Focus point sensitivity is not the same as focus point accuracy, and no matter how sensitive the focus point is or whether it is cross or dual cross, it still needs contrast to lock focus. All this technology doesn't remove the need to know what to focus on.
> 
> Down from what? Unless you were photographing a middle grey card you have no point of reference. What was the metering mode?


Both speed and accuracy

Down from 0 Ev. It was spot metering.


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 14, 2017)

Unless you were photographing a grey card, the 0 EV of the meter also has no significance because it also has no point of reference. Aside from that, Spot metering + Av mode will give poor exposure unless you are dialing exposure compensation to target a particular shade.


----------



## nac (Mar 15, 2017)

There is too much emphasis on grey card. Do people use it widely in this digital era?


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 16, 2017)

Where is there too much emphasis on grey card? I would say it, or something equivalent is more required in the digital era as it is now much easier to use.


----------



## nac (Mar 16, 2017)

Digital cameras comes with their own metering system and they do have their own algorithm to figure out the "right" exposure. Since we have the luxury of reviewing photos right after taking photos, we can dial up/down exposure and re-shoot if we need. So I think we can work without 18% grey card.


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 17, 2017)

Except that they don't. DSLR's TTL metering is based on the middle grey card. And reviewing photos from a camera screen which can be set to different levels of brightness, and who's brightness is perceived differently by the human eye in different levels of ambient light, is useless unless you're really experienced and have first practised with a grey card, and are used to interpreting the histogram.


----------



## nac (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't know how many use grey card in their everyday work. And I don't see how practical it is to use a grey card on every work.


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 18, 2017)

We seem to be shifting goalposts a lot here. It isn't practical to use a DSLR, or a L lens, or a flash gun, or a soft box, yet it is what you do if you want quality. As for how many use a grey card, I suspect that number is greater than you think. I know of at least one internet group where this is a highly recommended method, and there are photographers who go beyond grey card and even use a full blown colour target for every shoot. The fact that many photographers don't use it doesn't prove anything. Most photographers I've met, both online and in-person, don't know how metering works. They only know to brag about how they always use manual mode without a clue about what they are doing.

And even amongst those who don't use a grey card, there are many who use a light meter. And a large number of them don't know that the light meter has to be calibrated to each body + lens combination using (what a surprise) a grey card or equivalent.


----------



## nac (Mar 18, 2017)

I have been in an assumption that with digital cameras, need of grey card/light meter is pretty much gone. One way or other, photographers learned to get correct exposure without grey card/light meter.


raja manuel said:


> As for how many use a grey card, I suspect that number is greater than you think.


----------



## CRACING (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I'm looking for used 50mm lens for my Nikon D3200. AF or AF D is fine for me as I do manual focusing.

Used Nikon AF 50mm f/1.8 (Not D) is listed in ebay India for 3.2k [Strike]which is pretty decent price I think [/strike] but it has issues with auto focusing (Not a problem in D3200) and slight fungus.

Link: Nikon Nikkor F Mount 50mm F1.8  Manual Focus Fast Prime Lens | eBa

The price for the same was 3.8k a week ago and now the seller has reduced to 3.2k.
Do you guys think its worth to buy this lens or should I look for better piece?
Do you know where can I find used 50mm lens? I have been checking jjmehta for long but there are only f/1.4.

50mm lens is tempting for me, even though I have 35mm lens but I don't like to spend much for it.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## nac (Mar 21, 2017)

3.2k for a non D lens and in this condition, isn't pricey?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2017)

I think its pricy...a slightly damaged lens with fungus should attract lesser money....for 3.2 you should get AFD easily. I have my non D 50mm. I bought it for 2.5k 5 yrs back.


----------



## CRACING (Mar 21, 2017)

nac said:


> 3.2k for a non D lens and in this condition, isn't pricey?





sujoyp said:


> I think its pricy...a slightly damaged lens with fungus should attract lesser money....for 3.2 you should get AFD easily. I have my non D 50mm. I bought it for 2.5k 5 yrs back.



Hmm, I always thought lenses have more value then other stuffs but you guys are right, 3.2k is looks pricey. I will send message to seller and ask if he is willing to reduce.

Meanwhile if you find such lens anywhere else, please let me know.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## nac (Mar 21, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Hmm, I always thought lenses have more value then other stuffs but you guys are right, 3.2k is looks pricey. I will send message to seller and ask if he is willing to reduce.
> 
> Meanwhile if you find such lens anywhere else, please let me know.


Fancy, Ai or AiS lens? Have seen many listings in jjmpf.


----------



## CRACING (Mar 21, 2017)

nac said:


> Fancy, Ai or AiS lens? Have seen many listings in jjmpf.



Ai or Ai-S doesn't have CPU so metering doesn't work nor the focus dot so everything has to be done manually. Takes lot of time to find correct exposure and focus.

AF and AF D lens have CPU so they show green focus dot and also suggests exposure settings.


----------



## CRACING (Mar 29, 2017)

Another lens listed in ebay india. Here is the link.

Its AF D and 2 years old in good condition. I have asked the seller for front and rear pictures.

Its listed for 4.3k and I can get the lens for 3.8k with discount coupon.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2017)

is the shipping free?? what is the expected shipping cost?


----------



## CRACING (Mar 29, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> is the shipping free?? what is the expected shipping cost?



Its free - Delivery anywhere in India.

*Update from seller*: Lens is in good condition with no fungus, dust or scratches. I asked for 4k but he says price is fixed (4.3k). Anyway I have 12% discount + payback credits to save.

He will send me front and rear pictures in the evening.


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2017)

Brand new costs about 5.5k. So I guess 3.8k is okaish provided it's perfect and not toooo old.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2017)

I think 3.8 is a nice deal if in future you will get a body to utilize its AFD . 
I still dont understant, you have 35mm still you are looking for 50mm ...hmmm am I missing something here 
I have soo many under 100mm but I liked 35mm most  50mm becomes 85mm for cropped sensor and so become too telephoto for my taste


----------



## CRACING (Mar 29, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I think 3.8 is a nice deal if in future you will get a body to utilize its AFD .
> I still dont understant, you have 35mm still you are looking for 50mm ...hmmm am I missing something here
> I have soo many under 100mm but I liked 35mm most  50mm becomes 85mm for cropped sensor and so become too telephoto for my taste



Yes, I have plan to go for D7X00 series or D500 in future so AF-D lens would always be useful.

35mm for vehicle photography, indoor and full portrait shots its a perfect lens but for outdoor, half portraits, close ups, its so wide that I need to go very near to subject or hit min focus distance. So instead I use 18-55mm lens but unfortunately its stuck at f/5.6 @ 50mm and yet its not sharp. With 50mm prime, I hope to get sharp pics at f/4 to f/5.6 like my 35mm lens.

I would like to use 50mm for portraits like in wedding, festivals and 35mm for overall.


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2017)

Your 55-200 VR should be good for portrait work. You can use that until you get your hands on 50mm prime. @ 200mm you will that nice compression and subject separation from the background.


----------



## CRACING (Mar 29, 2017)

I have dropped the deal because seller sent pictures of front and rear elements of the lens and found that it has fungus covering 1/4 of the element. Good thing is, I waited for pictures, otherwise I would have bought fungi lens! pff



nac said:


> Your 55-200 VR should be good for portrait work. You can use that until you get your hands on 50mm prime. @ 200mm you will that nice compression and subject separation from the background.



I have tried it but it needs lot of light, not just because of slow aperture but also weight. Hand shake is higher then small or prime lenses. Also I need to set f/8 for sharp pictures.

Anyway, it doesn't seem like I will be able to get 50mm so mind says to post pone.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2017)

I have again started planning for a big telephoto like nikon 200-500 ...I can spend 50k now but even used one is 65k+ coz new is 85k 
now nikon 300f4+tc comes in my budget but all are saying 200-500 vr is very very good.

I have plans of going to jamnagar again in winter and will take lot of bird pics..also have plan to go to gir this year...lets see if budget permits


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Anyway, it doesn't seem like I will be able to get 50mm so mind says to post pone.


Better get a new one when you get. 


sujoyp said:


> I have again started planning for a big telephoto like nikon 200-500 ...I can spend 50k now but even used one is 65k+ coz new is 85k
> now nikon 300f4+tc comes in my budget but all are saying 200-500 vr is very very good.
> 
> I have plans of going to jamnagar again in winter and will take lot of bird pics..also have plan to go to gir this year...lets see if budget permits


Sell your Sigma 150-500 and add that to your budget.

or better rent the lens when you need it. I guess your super telephoto zoom pretty much not seeing the light often.


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 30, 2017)

All this talk of heavy lenses...
I'm thinking of replacing my A6000 with Pentax-KP 20-40mm/F2.8-4 kit (The whole kit is comparable to A6000 in terms of size). The problem with A6000 is that the good first party lenses cost a fortune, and lack of in body stabilization makes it difficult to go for third party lenses (I frequently go for slower shutter speeds).


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2017)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] yaah will sell off my Sigma 150-500 very soon. Its sleeping in Nagpur right now 
  [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] you are right about being light weight. but it all depends on what you are shooting. You can never be light weight if you are birding. Lens are big and heavy. Similarly if shooting macro you will have to bear the weight of single or multiple flash. 
Even for landscapes we ideally should use tripod with us . I am happy with D7000+35mm ..its versetile and sharp

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] you are right nac, I am not using sigma 150-500 much what will be use of getting soo costly 200-500 ...umm better I search for a good deal on Nikon 300 f4 which is selling for 37 now. almost half the cost of 200-500 . will get a 1.4 tc too


----------



## CRACING (Mar 30, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> you are right nac, I am not using sigma 150-500 much what will be use of getting soo costly 200-500 ...umm better I search for a good deal on Nikon 300 f4 which is selling for 37 now. almost half the cost of 200-500 . will get a 1.4 tc too



I don't think TC on a Nikon 300 f4 would give similar or better quality pictures then Sigma 150-500. Also TC would lose 1-2 f stops.

Like Nac said, its better to sell Sigma 150-500 and go for Nikon 200-500 if you regular use it. Otherwise rent one.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2017)

1.4 TC with Nikon 300f4 becomes 420 f5.6 which is still great...I have seen my friends results and its very good. My 150-500 had to be taken down to f7.1 or f8 to get good results...Nikon 200-500 is also f5.6 but good thing is it has VR at that price.


----------



## CRACING (Mar 30, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> 1.4 TC with Nikon 300f4 becomes 420 f5.6 which is still great...I have seen my friends results and its very good. My 150-500 had to be taken down to f7.1 or f8 to get good results...Nikon 200-500 is also f5.6 but good thing is it has VR at that price.



I thought it theoretically but I have found good results posted by different photographers using Nikon 300 f4 + 1.4 TC. So yes, its a good combo.

You have experiences with heavy lens like Sigma 150-500mm and for bird photography, very fast shutter speed is used so VR is not much of necessary. Also you can use tripod or monopod when possible.

BTW; 300mm focal length on DX would be 450mm + 1.4x TC would make it 630mm. Am I right?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2017)

yes theoretically it become 450mm but actually its just like cropping a pic...300mm is very sharp


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 1, 2017)

Guys, can you confirm what are these little dots in the bokeh balls? Are they dust or fungus? Any idea?

*i64.tinypic.com/2w4d3dy.jpg

*i65.tinypic.com/2irm2af.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> Guys, can you confirm what are these little dots in the bokeh balls? Are they dust or fungus? Any idea?


Is this full size image or 100% crop? Try and get more bokeh (brighter) balls. 
It's likely dusts on the rear and that too very less amount of dust. Just clean front and rear with lens cleaner and check again if you still see those dots.


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 2, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] yaah will sell off my Sigma 150-500 very soon. Its sleeping in Nagpur right now
> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] you are right about being light weight. but it all depends on what you are shooting. You can never be light weight if you are birding. Lens are big and heavy. Similarly if shooting macro you will have to bear the weight of single or multiple flash.
> Even for landscapes we ideally should use tripod with us . I am happy with D7000+35mm ..its versetile and sharp
> 
> ...



I agree, but I'm more into portraits and landscape, so a versatile zoom works for me, most of the time.   
I have been thinking for a while, and I think I will probably buy Pentax-K1 (finally going full frame), because it's cheaper than Sony offering and has an excellent 24-70/2.8 standard zoom. My A6000 kind of failed in heavy snow..and I hope to get it working after repair, but if it doesn't, Pentax it is. (It's funny how my tone has changed from pro MILC to pro DSLR)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2017)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]  its all about requirements and budget bro ...its difficult when you have lot of investment on single brand like me on nikon...but if you are not loosing much then you can jump from sony to pentax.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 2, 2017)

nac said:


> Is this full size image or 100% crop? Try and get more bokeh (brighter) balls.
> It's likely dusts on the rear and that too very less amount of dust. Just clean front and rear with lens cleaner and check again if you still see those dots.



It's actually full image just resized to a smaller size. I will clean and click some more photos. Have you ever seen such dots on your photos?


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> Have you ever seen such dots on your photos?


Not actually. I have a spot (I guess it's in the sensor). Since I am using a compact camera, I can't clean it myself.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 2, 2017)

nac said:


> Not actually. I have a spot (I guess it's in the sensor). Since I am using a compact camera, I can't clean it myself.



I will see to it. I hope it is not very serious.


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2017)

Not serious, but I wish it's not there. I can send it to clean. But I highly doubt if they can reassemble the unit to it's original state without screwing up.


saikiasunny said:


> I will see to it. I hope it is not very serious.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2017)

Yesterday first time in my life I suggested a mobile camera on a P&S. One of my friend was asking which P&S cam should he get under 20k , I said better add some more money and get mobiles like S7 and One plus 3 which have great cams. p&s is out of market now.


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Yesterday first time in my life I suggested a mobile camera on a P&S. One of my friend was asking which P&S cam should he get under 20k , I said better add some more money and get mobiles like S7 and One plus 3 which have great cams. p&s is out of market now.


Come on...

I hope his photography needs don't demand a dedicated camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2017)

he is a starter...nowdays I have seen people getting irritated that I cant share the dslr pics on whatsapp instantly...DSLR is good for PHOTOGRAPHY but not at all good for day to day pics..soo many times people tell me to keep the dslr inside and shoot with mobile cams and send them pics. 

Mobiles like S7 or oneplus 3T have similar sensor like P&S and can take nice shots..So I take my camera depending on situations now


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> he is a starter...
> nowdays I have seen people getting irritated that I cant share the dslr pics on whatsapp instantly...
> DSLR is good for PHOTOGRAPHY but not at all good for day to day pics..
> soo many times people tell me to keep the dslr inside and shoot with mobile cams and send them pics.
> Mobiles like S7 or oneplus 3T have similar sensor like P&S and can take nice shots.


Starter or not, dedicated camera is a better option if he is interested in photography esp. if he have no dedicated camera already.
That I faced too. People thought my camera have a WIFI  Most of the cameras today comes with WIFI.
Agreed.

Agreed. I have used S7 camera. Low light performance (SOOC jpeg) is much better than my camera or at least that's the impression I got when I reviewed the pictures in the phone screen.


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, I think the cameras we recommend should be what the person would actually use. There is no need to get more camera than you need, and there is a lot of photography one can pursue with a mobile phone. Artistry doesn't depend on the equipment. And if they are only seeing photos on a mobile screen, which is what most people do nowadays, then they may never notice the deficiencies in the camera (or the post processing).


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2017)

mobiles also have OIS nowdays which mostly help in videos but at least it helps. Funny thing is people try Mobile digital zoom to take pics which is just like taking a pic and zooming it on screen.iphone7 have optical zoom I think.


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 12, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> mobiles also have OIS nowdays which mostly help in videos but at least it helps. Funny thing is people try Mobile digital zoom to take pics which is just like taking a pic and zooming it on screen.iphone7 have optical zoom I think.



Not a true zoom exactly. Most of the dual sensor phones have two different focal lengths, meaning the images have slight separation due to parallax, which is mostly corrected by software. There have been some true zoom cell phones, one being Asus  Zenphone Zoom, which uses a rather complex camera setup for a phone (*cf-attach.i-sogi.com/tw/article/img/201512/2015120509480512893_ExtraLargeSize-640x640.jpg). The other kind of "zoom" was found in (I would say legendary) Nokia pureview 808 and 1020, with roughly 39MP cameras sampling images to 5MP and 8MP, and since there strange kind of pixel binning/image compression going on, they could allow zooming in to certain parts of images with full pixel readout.    

For me, Nokia 1020 is THE camera phone, nothing ever come close to it in real world performance, camera application had no gimmicks, supported DNG output and had excellent image quality. I hope that the new "Nokia" still owns the design used in that phone. I have been using S7 Edge and I find the camera to be okay, excellent low light performance but the comparisons between pro level point and shoot stop there. Even the cheapest Sony RX100x will perform better than it (or Ricoh GR/APS-C, which is sadly not available in India). These compact pocketable point and shoot with 1in sensors are better...if the person is really interested in photography (on go). 

Edit: There is also Panasonic CM1, phone camera, or how Panasonic calls it.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2017)

[MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] ...As I said person interested in even 10% of photography may buy a advance P&S or a superzoom ..but people having a budget of 15k for cam will go nowhere it seems. 
And question is how will they transfer the pics to mobile instantly and upload to FB and whatsapp


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 18, 2017)

So while we are having camera talk and seeing that how it is silent....here is a new gear I purchased...Sigma 30mm/1.4


----------



## nac (Apr 19, 2017)

Siddhartht said:


> So while we are having camera talk and seeing that how it is silent....here is a new gear I purchased...Sigma 30mm/1.4


Art?
For your Sony? No Pentax FF?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2017)

30 1.4 ...thats a big buy ...soo when you sell sony you will have something exciting to sell along  

 dreaming of my lens


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 19, 2017)

nac said:


> Art?
> For your Sony? No Pentax FF?



I was thinking of Pentax, but the problem is with service here in Sweden. Plus, all the rumors surrounding Ricoh scaling down their camera business are scary. Another thing - when I checked my balance, I found out that I can probably afford a new camera next year only, so decided to go with this lens for now. (Oh, and it is Contemporary, I don't think there is any (good and fast) Art available for E-Mount, unless I use MC-11 converter)
    [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], honestly, this lens is terrific, specially the focusing system. It is way better than Sigma 19/2.8 and optically the lens competes with Sony/Zeiss primes(Not Batis, but Touit), with a much lower price point. The only problem so far with this lens is CA, which...I can live with. I may keep the camera as a secondary gear anyway, since the resale value for A6000 is pretty much non existent. The lens is big and slightly heavy but is doable around city and so.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2017)

yes A6000 price is very low then what I expected..it was selling for 20k body ...if someone can buy a 20k body with a 20k prime lens then it will be super compact combo.


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 25, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> yes A6000 price is very low then what I expected..it was selling for 20k body ...if someone can buy a 20k body with a 20k prime lens then it will be super compact combo.



Super cheap, yes. Super compact...maybe ? I think Pen-F with 12-40mm f2.8 (expensive) or 45mm f1.8 (Nearly same price as mine) is a better combo. The only problem with M 4/3 is loss of flexibility. While I can use speed boosters to get near FF on my APS-C Sony, speed boosters on M 4/3 are not that versatile nor I can use Sigma lenses using MC-11 converter (which offers near native AF) (but honestly, nothing beats the lens library from Olympus and Panasonic/Leica).


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2017)

Guys is buying DSLR is good or Super Zoom Cameras if one is looking for optical zoom ?

Such as Sony H400 with 63x zoom or Nikon B700 with 60x zoom


----------



## nac (May 3, 2017)

If optical zoom is the only priority, yeah bridge cameras is the way to go.

There is a huge price difference between the two models. What's the budget?

Strike H400 out, it ain't a good one. B700 or even P900 if budget permits.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2017)

nac said:


> If optical zoom is the only priority, yeah bridge cameras is the way to go.
> 
> There is a huge price difference between the two models. What's the budget?
> 
> Strike H400 out, it ain't a good one. B700 or even P900 if budget permits.


What about the Image Quality/Clarity...can it compete with a DSLR to some extent at least


----------



## nac (May 3, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> What about the Image Quality/Clarity...can it compete with a DSLR to some extent at least


Come on. You're using one. 
No, DSLRs IQ is significantly better than this pin head sensor camera.


----------



## nac (May 4, 2017)

@CRACING Bought 50mm AFD lens? If not there is a listing in JJMPF WTS: Nikon D7000 + Nikon 35mm F/1.8G + Nikon 50mm F/1.8D + Battery Grip

Check that out...


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2017)

Hey nac and others can you give a suggestion weather I should go for Nikon 300f4+TC =50k or Nikon 200-500 VR =75k ...I am very confused..both look good..


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2017)

This year I am going to fulfill my dream lens ..and start shooting in winter


----------



## nac (May 4, 2017)

I don't have first hand experience shooting with these lenses. You already have Sigma 150-500, why not try that instead of getting a new one. Winter is not just around the corner, try Sigma. It will help you figure out whether you need a new super telephoto (or even super telephoto for that matter) or not.

Up to my knowledge, you don't use those tele focal lengths much. You can borrow or rent one when/if you need (which I hope would be once in 3-5 yrs  )


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2017)

no no my plan is to start birding again from this winter  Also I have many plan to go to Gir Jungle and Jamnagar for birds. 
I have tried enough and feel Sigma 150-500 IQ is just nowhere near what we get from 300f4. Although I would face huge monitery loss selling it but I just want my lens IQ to be good in the shoots...shooting at f8 is just impossible coz we generally shoot at early morning or evening. 
Also I have the purse to afford one of the better lens. I will get it around july but as the price differece is 25k I am not able to decide. I have to save for it .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Hey nac and others can you give a suggestion weather I should go for Nikon 300f4+TC =50k or Nikon 200-500 VR =75k ...I am very confused..both look good..


can u post the link for both ?
I m curious


----------



## nac (May 4, 2017)

Weigh the pros and cons and decide.

Sigma 150-500 vs 300 f/4 vs 200-500 VR

Sigma 150-500
+ Not gonna cost you
+ OS
- Colour and contrast

300 f/4
+ Faster when you don't use TC
+ Better IQ
+ Cheaper
- Non VR
- Comparitively shorter reach, though not significant after adding TC

200-500 VR
+ VR
+ Versatile
- Expensive

By the way, do you have big enough bag to fit this lens?


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2017)

Nikon 300f4 is f5.6 when used with TC. Its 420 f5.6 where 200-500 is 500 f5.6 but maybe not sharp till 500mm .
So I dont give advantage of focal length to 200-500. yes VR is something special on 200-500.

If I can carry 1.8KG Sigma 150-500 so I can carry a 2.2 KG 200-500  

Nikon 300mm f4 Non-VR - Nikon 300mm f/4 AF-S Review

Nikkon 200-500 VR - Nikon 200-500mm VR Review


----------



## Siddhartht (May 4, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Nikon 300f4 is f5.6 when used with TC. Its 420 f5.6 where 200-500 is 500 f5.6 but maybe not sharp till 500mm .
> So I dont give advantage of focal length to 200-500. yes VR is something special on 200-500.
> 
> If I can carry 1.8KG Sigma 150-500 so I can carry a 2.2 KG 200-500
> ...



I'm not sure, but a camera upgrade will help you too. D7000 is good, but the low light performance of D7500/D7200 is much better(both of them use Sony sensors if I'm correct, D7500 is practically less fancy D5). Better low light sensitivity = Ability to stop down.
Also, there is a huge difference for optics when moving from 16 to 24mp (specially for certain lenses). One my friend's NEX-7(which was one of the first in 24MP class) had trouble utilizing the old E mount lens lineup(pre 2013), images were just not sharp enough.
And honestly, if you are thinking of going big, why not 150-600mm f/5-6.3 (from Sigma and Tamron)? I mean, ultimately you will end up with a big and expensive, but do it all lens, instead of owning 2 separate lenses for mid and long end.

I'm thinking of buying Sigma 50-100mm f/1.8 ART with MC-11 adapter soon...let's see how it will work without optical image stabilization. Ultimately, I will reduce my system to just 2 primary lenses, Sigma 18-35mm f1.8 and Sigma 50-100mm f/1.8 ART with a backup prime. Can't be bothered with too many lenses.

I was thinking, and finally created a long term(next 5 years) roadmap for purchases:
Going to sell: Sony A6000, Zeiss 16-70 f/4 (Not at all good), Kit lens
APS-C
Sony A6500 successor + Sigma 18-35mm f1.8 + Sigma 50-100mm f/1.8 ART + Sigma 30mm f/1.4 Contemporary + (Sony 16mm f/2.8 + VCL-ECU1 = 12mm)
Fullframe
Sony A7R ii successor + Zeiss Batis 85mm f/1.8 (This option will be used mostly with portraits. I love APS-C for everything else)
Compact
Fujifilm X100F or Sony RX100 (X100F isn't exactly compact...but is just beautiful)
Edit: And a second hand or fully manual cine lens. I used my friend's Fujinon MK series lens and it was...different. I some time help my friends with their video projects, and a lens like that will certainly help, specially with the lack of focus breathing and ability to hold focus.


----------



## nac (May 4, 2017)

@sujoyp , This is the lens you have, right? Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM Lens for Nikon F 737306



Siddhartht said:


> I was thinking, and finally created a long term(next 5 years) roadmap for purchases:


You mean all the three set or one of the three?


----------



## Siddhartht (May 5, 2017)

nac said:


> @sujoyp , This is the lens you have, right? Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM Lens for Nikon F 737306
> 
> 
> You mean all the three set or one of the three?


Yup, since I will probably buy one or two gears in a year, so it all balances out. I'm not sure about the fullframe though. If Sony prices it in the crazy category, then I may go for previous generation models.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2017)

nac said:


> @sujoyp , This is the lens you have, right? Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM Lens for Nikon F 737306
> 
> 
> You mean all the three set or one of the three?


Yes nac.. I have the same..
What siddharth said is the same I am doing..I carry only my 35mm 1.8 with me these days..if macro required then a 90 mm 2.8 and if birding is there then 150-500.. I just want to upgrade from 150-500... Maybe I will get 300 mmf4 with tc..since 200-500 is soo costly


----------



## Siddhartht (May 6, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Yes nac.. I have the same..
> What siddharth said is the same I am doing..I carry only my 35mm 1.8 with me these days..if macro required then a 90 mm 2.8 and if birding is there then 150-500.. I just want to upgrade from 150-500... Maybe I will get 300 mmf4 with tc..since 200-500 is soo costly


But I don't understand the upgrade part. Do you think you will get significant improvement ? I'm not really sure, since people don't usually play with depth of field that much which taking pictures of birds or so.


----------



## nac (May 6, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> What siddharth said is the same I am doing.


You mean, you too going maintain three camera set?


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2017)

@Siddhartht  look at the other side...my 150-500 can take sharp pics only at f8 and above...this is a big disadvatage coz birds are not found in afternoon when light is bright...they are found only in morning and evening...and that makes the lens less then perfect...the other two lens 300f4 and 200-500 5.6 are sharp even at f4 and f5.6 which make them usable in early mornnings...
and when you say why not sigma/tamron 150-600 then reason is same...wont do the mistake again.


@nac i am not moving to full frame soon...I a happy with what I have..just the birding lens is still not the best one...then I wont need anything much.


----------



## nac (May 6, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I a happy with what I have.


Wow!!! Something we don't get to hear often


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2017)

@nac remember I am newly married  not easy to convince wife to get a 50k lens rather then putting that 50k as car downpayment


----------



## nac (May 6, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @nac remember I am newly married  not easy to convince wife to get a 50k lens rather then putting that 50k as car downpayment


Seems like there are so many things in your buying list. Phone, Bike, Lens, Car...


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2017)

@nac yaah soo many things.. for phone I am waiting for one plus 5 ...for bike I am not convinced enough with any of it in the market right now under 1.5 lakh...car I have postponed...so I am left with getting the lens first  I have been waiting to get it for soo long yaar


----------



## Siddhartht (May 6, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @nac yaah soo many things.. for phone I am waiting for one plus 5 ...for bike I am not convinced enough with any of it in the market right now under 1.5 lakh...car I have postponed...so I am left with getting the lens first  I have been waiting to get it for soo long yaar


Sometimes...I feel lucky that I'm still a student. Have to manage only housing ='D


----------



## CRACING (May 7, 2017)

nac said:


> @CRACING Bought 50mm AFD lens? If not there is a listing in JJMPF WTS: Nikon D7000 + Nikon 35mm F/1.8G + Nikon 50mm F/1.8D + Battery Grip
> 
> Check that out...



Since several weeks I have been facing lag in this forum. Pages take ages to open so I couldn't check new posts. Today the template and something else changed in this forum and its working normal again. I'm so glad. 

Yeah, I have checked the listing already but he doesn't ship, only pick up.



sujoyp said:


> @Siddhartht  look at the other side...my 150-500 can take sharp pics only at f8 and above...this is a big disadvatage coz birds are not found in afternoon when light is bright...they are found only in morning and evening...and that makes the lens less then perfect...the other two lens 300f4 and 200-500 5.6 are sharp even at f4 and f5.6 which make them usable in early mornnings...
> and when you say why not sigma/tamron 150-600 then reason is same...wont do the mistake again.



I have similar problem with my Nikon AF-S 55-200mm. To get sharp photos, I need to use f8 atleast but it also requires high iso. At f5.6, subjects are okayish.

If Nikon 300mm or 200-500mm would give you sharp pic at widest aperture then go for it. I would suggest to take trial of both lenses so you can be sure which works best for you. I like zoom lens for bird photography.


----------



## raja manuel (May 7, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> So I dont give advantage of focal length to 200-500. yes VR is something special on 200-500.


If your primary use for this is BIF, do you need VR? Wouldn't your shutter speed be pretty high?


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> If your primary use for this is BIF, do you need VR? Wouldn't your shutter speed be pretty high?


For bif shutter speed need to be high...vr dont help.  Vr helps when taking pics in slower shutter speed then 2xfocal length


----------



## nac (May 9, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Yeah, I have checked the listing already but he doesn't ship, only pick up.


If it's alright, ask someone to check/collect/ship for you. There are digitians from Mumbai who may do if they are free...


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2017)

yes ...do you want to give a try...but then you will need me to pack it safely and send it to you ... hmm lot of things to be done


----------



## CRACING (May 9, 2017)

nac said:


> If it's alright, ask someone to check/collect/ship for you. There are digitians from Mumbai who may do if they are free...





sujoyp said:


> yes ...do you want to give a try...but then you will need me to pack it safely and send it to you ... hmm lot of things to be done



Thanks guys but its ok. I have postponed the purchase of 50mm lens because my 18-55mm is fulfilling the needs, just that it needs enough light. 35mm is my main lens and I will make full use of it.


----------



## nac (May 9, 2017)

I was looking at the sample photos of this lens (Sony FE 100mm F2.8 STF GM OSS) in dpreview. There is no one photos are taken wide open @ f/2.8, the widest I could see are f/5.6. Tried to find the reasons online, and I see this detail along with f number T5.6-20 (I have seen this T number for cine lenses, I am not sure why it's here. Does this mean, if this lens used in cine cameras, the widest they could go is T/5.6? Checked about 10 photos in flickr, the widest I could see is f/5.6. Is this deliberate that the photographer shot them at f/5.6 or a limitation? Yes, they shot with Sony cameras - A7R M2. or may be because it's a soft focus lens, the stop down to f/5.6?


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2017)

@nac f5.6 seems very logical for a cine lens....below f5.6 cine lens have nothing...director have lot of difficulty getting 2 faces in focus at f2.8...so thats not of much use...


----------



## nac (May 9, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @nac f5.6 seems very logical for a cine lens....below f5.6 cine lens have nothing...director have lot of difficulty getting 2 faces in focus at f2.8...so thats not of much use...


I have seen faster cine lens, I think.

Coming to this lens, why f/5.6 and why not f/2.8 when it is a f/2.8 lens?


----------



## nac (May 9, 2017)

Imaging resource explained this f/2. 8 | T/5.6 thing in their review. Sony FE 100mm f/2.8 STF GM OSS SEL100F28GM Review


> *Sony 100mm f/2.8 STF G: It's actually an f/5.6.*
> The most immediate cost of apodization is that the process by nature reduces the available light coming through the lens, when compared to the same diameter clear aperture on a conventional lens. (This is measured as the T-stop (for light "transmission"), vs F-stop, which refers onliy to the size of the aperture relative to the focal length of the lens.) For the Sony FE 100mm f/2.8 STF G, the T-stop while wide open is the equivalent of an f/5.6 aperture. That's two full stops of light loss!


----------



## Siddhartht (May 10, 2017)

Honestly, I wouldn't look at the transmittance so much. Complex lens design with more elements will lead to "wastage" of light, which might be true, but doesn't affect real world performance that much. My Sigma 30/1.4 has similar T rating as Sony 35/1.8, still the optical performance is better and DOF doesn't depend on transmittance but rather purely on aperture.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2017)

hmm so they added a new term it seems..t-stop ...but really i dont think any pro quality video will be shot at f2.8...i find it soo hard to shoot 2 persons at f2.8 with both faces in focus. f2.8 cine lens can be used for creativity purpose only.


----------



## nac (May 10, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> hmm so they added a new term it seems..t-stop ...but really i dont think any pro quality video will be shot at f2.8...i find it soo hard to shoot 2 persons at f2.8 with both faces in focus. f2.8 cine lens can be used for creativity purpose only.


Yeah, new to still photography lenses. I have seen some bokehlicious videos, photography/videography is art and it's all about creativity.
It's distance and focal length. If you want to shoot group photo wide open, step back. You will get them in focus. I am theoretically speaking, I don't know how hard it is in real.

f/2.5 | F 50mm
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-vp9iXmD4gp0/T3s9ROr1AoI/AAAAAAAAEHo/fQyRP0rVz8w/s1600/MMP_0883.jpg 

f/2.8 | F 50mm
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-PJ7hzhj7Jlo/T3s9SDHrvlI/AAAAAAAAEH4/2FwO1qKHyoM/s1600/MMP_1362.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2017)

^^Damn...those crystal clear photos @f2.8..I bet that's a Prime lens


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2017)

wow these are shot at f2.8 ...there is soo much to learn in photography.

BTW I am putting my 150-500 for sale very soon...but bad news is it got slight fungus on front element...but at least its not effecting photos...should I clean it and sell it for 25-27k or  give discount @22k


----------



## nac (May 10, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> BTW I am putting my 150-500 for sale very soon...but bad news is it got slight fungus on front element...but at least its not effecting photos...should I clean it and sell it for 25-27k or  give discount @22k


22k without cleaning seems like a better deal for buyer than 25-27k cleaned. I would expect 22k deal sell sooner than the other deal. When you list, give these two options and see which one people likes to take.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2017)

Hmm yaah thats a good idea nac..today will shoot some pics of the lens

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2017)

finally put my 150-500 for sale on OLX...will go to the person who clean lenses on saturday. Haved priced my lens at 25k , but lot of negotiation possible


----------



## nac (May 10, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> finally put my 150-500 for sale on OLX...will go to the person who clean lenses on saturday. Haved priced my lens at 25k , but lot of negotiation possible


If you can edit the title, edit and say it's NIKON mount and give link to official page.
Yours is the cheapest, should sell quick.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2017)

ooh yes nikon mount..sheh i forgot to mention...cant give links..I tried to give flickr link but it didnt allow


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2017)

for the next lens I will do all arrangement possible to prevent fungus...its dificult in mumbai with such high humidity


----------



## raja manuel (May 11, 2017)

Here's a big one: Phase One has announced a 101 MP medium format digital back with no Bayer or IR filter. Yep, this is for those who love luminescence over colour. The price for the back alone is $50 K so you will have to love luminescence over many other things as well. But it comes with a free lens worth $7 K so no different from buying a pressure cooker with free gasket


----------



## Siddhartht (May 11, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Here's a big one: Phase One has announced a 101 MP medium format digital back with no Bayer or IR filter. Yep, this is for those who love luminescence over colour. The price for the back alone is $50 K so you will have to love luminescence over many other things as well. But it comes with a free lens worth $7 K so no different from buying a pressure cooker with free gasket


Medium format is still an unknown territory for 99% of the photographers out there. The only memory of me using a medium format is a Fuji 680, with only two sets of films.....I like the direction Fujifilm took with GFX50s(which I got a chance to try), a more "handheld" ready medium format, but still, too expensive, and lacks lenses which full frame competitors have. Phase One and Hasselblad, both are loosing relevance just because of their implementation of medium format, much like Kodak did with digital.


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2017)

I am happy with my D7000  14mp DSLR ...Max I would go is 24-30MP full frames ...a 101 MP will take hell lot of time to copy/process/store. No Thank you .


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2017)

one person is asking my Sigma 150-500 for 18k saying it will cost him 5000 for removing fungus and maintenance...what to do...should I try to fetch 20k and give it.
I know inside me that I have to sell this before this rainy season or else fungus will increase and it may become difficult for me.


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2017)

I am also getting a nikon 300mmf4 for 34k...but I want a TC 1.4x too else it will be very short.


----------



## nac (May 12, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> one person is asking my Sigma 150-500 for 18k saying it will cost him 5000 for removing fungus and maintenance...what to do...should I try to fetch 20k and give it.
> I know inside me that I have to sell this before this rainy season or else fungus will increase and it may become difficult for me.


People always low ball. Next cheapest is 26k, right?
Check this link Fungus Cleaning in Mumbai I don't know if he is still in business.


----------



## CRACING (May 12, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> one person is asking my Sigma 150-500 for 18k saying it will cost him 5000 for removing fungus and maintenance...what to do...should I try to fetch 20k and give it.
> I know inside me that I have to sell this before this rainy season or else fungus will increase and it may become difficult for me.



Check if the fungus has developed inside or outside. Get it cleaned if its outside otherwise sell it as is. Make sure buyer accepts it "as is" condition and no returns.

Cleaning fungus inside the lens elements is difficult and zoom lenses are complex. After assembling, the lens won't be as original.


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2017)

Tomorrow I am going to Fort market to check the condition.. Will decide then

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (May 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Tomorrow I am going to Fort market to check the condition.. Will decide then
> 
> Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk



Awaiting for updates.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2017)

ooh 
So the update is the person at fort checked my lens and straight away said 5k for cleaning  ..now I am selling the lens with fungus only..reduced the price to 22k
I asked the price of Digicab Dry box and it cost too much ...I will require 70L one which cost 16k ...soo I dropped that idea and will do DIY.

I got two offer for 300mm f4+TC ...1st is quoting 52k for lens +nikon 1.4x tc and 2nd quote 48k for lens and kenko 1.4x tc ...will check the Nikon one first and if found any issue then will go for kenko one.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2017)

Kenko? How good is that?
Better stick with native.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2017)

Yes even I am interested in Nikon TC...I negotiated a lot with that guy  he was quoting 44k for lens initially and now with TC1.4x he is giving for 52k ...TC1.4xII cost a lot new in market.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Yes even I am interested in Nikon TC...I negotiated a lot with that guy  he was quoting 44k for lens initially and now with TC1.4x he is giving for 52k ...TC1.4xII cost a lot new in market.


Okay. Then, test both of 'em before finalizing.
How you gonna do?
First sell your lens and buy these or don't mind which goes/comes first?


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2017)

first my old lens have to go...I want money to get new lens..in anycase I am not in very hurry..it will be bonus if all happens before my birthday (30th may)
A guy will be comming for my lens this weekend..lets see.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> first my old lens have to go...I want money to get new lens..in anycase I am not in very hurry..it will be bonus if all happens before my birthday (30th may)
> A guy will be comming for my lens this weekend..lets see.


First b'day after marriage. Have a blast.
Wish things go the way you want.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2017)

Thanks Nac...hope all goes well.


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2017)

Yey, so finally all transactions are done 

My 150-500 was sold for 22k today morning and in the evening I brought Nikon 300mm+tc 1.4 for 52k 

will post the pic of lens soon


----------



## nac (May 21, 2017)

It's been more than a year since I noticed the spot on the photographs (sensor spot). After watching some videos, I tried to fix it today. And end up ripping a ribbon. There was a plate like thing, it's glued and the screw is extremely small and I couldn't unscrew. Tried many times, with no success. Re-assembled and everything worked fine. I wondered what happened to the ripped cable. By trying to fix the sensor spot, I thought I screwed up but now camera is working fine. I am surprised.

Few hours later...

Found flash not working  Now I see what's that ribbon for. Seems like fixing that ripped ribbon is not something easy and cheap. So no more flash photography for me.    Without flash not a lot I can do in indoor.

In the end, I couldn't clean the spot, but crippled the camera even more. 

If anyone know a simple fix for this, let me know.


----------



## nac (May 21, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Yey, so finally all transactions are done
> 
> My 150-500 was sold for 22k today morning and in the evening I brought Nikon 300mm+tc 1.4 for 52k
> 
> will post the pic of lens soon


Wow!!! That was quick. Just today, you started the thread and it's already sold.
Congrats for sale and purchase


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2017)

Nac I was already in talks with that guy from last Tuesday...he was to come aand check my lens....I also told  and already negotiated with 300mm guy  all planned

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2017)

But nac sad to hear ur story..repair it or get a new one man..Its time

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (May 21, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Nac I was already in talks with that guy from last Tuesday...he was to come aand check my lens....I also told  and already negotiated with 300mm guy  all planned


Oh! I thought someone from JJMPF grabbed it.


sujoyp said:


> But nac sad to hear ur story..repair it or get a new one man..Its time


Something like this should push me to get a new one.


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2017)

I posted it on olx a week back..so got offer from there

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2017)

Here is my dream lens  I could only afford after waiting 4 years ..its built quality is soo awesome...the touch itself is Pro level..The guy from whome I bought used only twice...completely scratchless 

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4168/34436434560_e4252e6118_z.jpgNikon 300mm f4 with TC 1.4(1) by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4247/34436443090_dec3a38fea_z.jpgNikon 300mm f4 with TC 1.4(2) by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4182/34436451170_99fed72986_z.jpgNikon 300mm f4 with TC 1.4(3) by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

Test of lens

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4200/34690268631_546d25de5a_z.jpgBird2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

Cropped
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4224/34012930253_c97b31c430_z.jpgBird cropped by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
remember i took the pic around 7 in evening.


----------



## CRACING (May 22, 2017)

Wow, it looks just like new. You are lucky dude. My heartiest congratulations. 

Its D (DON) in AF-S. Good for those who like manual settings.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2017)

Its compact but heavy..loved every bit  

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2017)

Bought this diffuser from Amazon...but as expected it cant be carried easily..its big 

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4247/34844209405_417b9ba635_z.jpgFlash Diffuser by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 23, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Bought this diffuser from Amazon...but as expected it cant be carried easily..its big


Looks like bowl for snacks


----------



## raja manuel (May 23, 2017)

I'd be interested in your review of the diffuser versus a bare flash, and how much light is lost with the colour filters. I've considered buying one of these but put it off because I wasn't convinced of its benefits.


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2017)

nac said:


> Looks like bowl for snacks


Nac I wanted the small cap ones but it was not fitting on my flash , so had to get these generic ones.

@raja manuel  I have exactly the thing for you.. I took these pics to test the color effect.
here top is with white filter, 2nd row is blue yellow red filter and below is without a filter.

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4273/34713673851_f6d4549262_c.jpgNew folder (6) by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## raja manuel (May 23, 2017)

Based on the photos, the colour effect is nowhere near as pronounced as with gel sheets, but it is difficult to judge without knowing the test conditions. Were these taken in daylight which could have washed out the colours?


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2017)

these are taken indoor in the evening...slight light was there...not completely dark...the washed out colors are due to flash light ..the one with yellow filter is the most accurate one with correct colors


----------



## raja manuel (May 24, 2017)

I've seen much more intense colours using just gel sheets, and I don't understand how a filtered flash can wash itself out. You'd usually need another light for that, such as a key light or daylight. Also, how does the yellow filter give correct colour? Defeats the purpose of the filter doesn't it? That could happen only if you have a white balance issue.


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2017)

You are not considering a point.. This is a manual flash with setting depends on me...if I put flash more than required it will wash out.. Maybe yellow filter has reduced the intensity to a point where colors looks correct..My flash dont meter so it detects nothing,just my settings.

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (May 25, 2017)

I'm on flash photography groups where I've seen photographers get deep, saturated, and bright colours using gel sheets on everything from basic Yongnou flashes to big studio strobes. It is possible that they are stacking sheets to increase the colouring at the expense of power though they haven't mentioned it. If these plastic filters had a muted filter to preserve flash power it would be a reasonable compromise but still limited because these cannot be stacked. Washed out colours for a 1/3 stop drop in power mightbe acceptable but if you lost 1 stop without gaining much in colour then it would be a poor compromise.
As for the yellow colour, if you are bathing the scene in yellow tinted light, it means your image will have a colour cast if your camera set white balance is correct. If your camera set white balance is incorrect and in the opposite direction of the colour cast, then the image will have correct colour because the two will cancel. This is a method used by photographers to get correct white balance on the subject but a tinted background e.g., to bake a grey overcast sky look like a blue sky.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2017)

hmm by looking at my pic I can say that maybe my camera whitebalance was more towards blue...and by using yellow diffuser it became more natural.


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2017)

Today, I was asked if I am interested to shoot a wedding as an "extra" photographer. I said YES, but it falls on weekday. That's a bummer. I don't even know if it's a paid job and more over it's outta town job. I don't know if I should take a leave from work and go to the wedding to get experience or pass the opportunity. If the job don't pay any money, it would be like I spend to work. In other hand it would be a nice learning experience. It's a tough decision to make.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2017)

Yaah its tough..u decide if u ever want to become wedding photographer in future then this will be good opportunity to learn..if thats not in ur list I dont think this will be good..u decide..

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah, I am interested but not as a full time job. During weekends when I am free. Of course, for some compensation.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2017)

if you want to persue this in future then you can take up this job for now...this experience will surely help..money will come only after experience


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 11, 2017)

I think the decision would depend on how good the main photographer is, and what the expectations of the wedding party are. I've seen some pretty awful wedding photographers and photograph. It wouldn't be worth your while to take a day off from work and spend to assist someone who knows less than you, or just 10-20% more than you. If the person is really good, though, it can be a very valuable experience and a good education is worth spending for.


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2017)

Made the call, I am going. 

I am asked to shoot the wedding from different perspective, kinda shooting from side line. It will be like a documentary style, no interaction, no posing. Most likely I will be a 3rd photographer, others will do traditional/candid I assume. I was thinking of shooting with just one lens preferably a prime (85 f/1.8 or 100 f/2.8), now I am not sure. My guess is I would be at least 15-20' away from the bride/groom, would I be able to tell a story with one of these lens or should I go for 50 f/1.4 (Point to note, I won't be close). I am not interested in zoom lens, but if that's the one which is suitable for this work, I will go with that option. In that case, probably I would end up with kit lens. Not sure about the body, can be an APS C or FF.

I started doing some research, I am not sure if I will be needing an external flash considering the distance I will be working from.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2017)

Thats the problem with lack of experience...I cant suggest anything for sure...maybe you should have a prime and a zoom togather with you...if full frame then a 85mm will help you most to get shots from far ..but will there be so much space so you can shoot from a distance...I think in marriges everyone just be around couple and shooting from bit far is difficult.
If you use zoom then definitely use flash too with diffuser. Tell us what you decided


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Thats the problem with lack of experience..
> I think in marriges everyone just be around couple and shooting from bit far is difficult.
> Tell us what you decided



Yeah, that's another concern.
Yeah, sure. I asked if I can borrow the camera coming weekend to try and get to know about it. When I do that, I will know what's the camera and lens I am getting.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2017)

Flickr is back with an About page, its fun to watch the page and has nice details to show off   129k views

*preview.ibb.co/iFxmVv/Flickr.jpg
bb code img


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 12, 2017)

Can you scout the location in advance, or gather any details about it? Bouncing flash can be difficult if the ceiling is very high/uneven/not white. Indoors or outdoors, day/night. Also, as third photographer will you be stuck just photographing guests? In that case, a zoom would definitely be good, something like a 15-85 mm.


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Can you scout the location in advance, or gather any details about it? Bouncing flash can be difficult if the ceiling is very high/uneven/not white. Indoors or outdoors, day/night. Also, as third photographer will you be stuck just photographing guests? In that case, a zoom would definitely be good, something like a 15-85 mm.


I can go few hours in advance and scout the location but not days/weeks before the wedding. As I said, wedding is not in my town. Typically, marriage hall's ceilings are higher than house ceiling. So minimum about 15' high if it's one floor, if they have balcony like thing, then the height would be much higher. Mostly indoors I assume. Wedding will be in day time, there is a reception/engagement like function the day before and that will be a night time. I am sure I will be shooting bride and groom, not just guests.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2017)

I think you should keep a zoom lens as a backup...we never know what comes up and you have no space to move forward or backward.


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2017)

Using a different focal length gives different perspective, is that what the photographer said/meant and I over complicated the term?

They will bring all the lenses I assume, whether they use them or not. So the lenses will be there, and I don't have to worry about that. If I need, I can grab one from the bag. Just that choice is very less, for FF 24-105 and for crop 18-135/18-55.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2017)

@nac no prime lens ?? if this is the choice I have to make then 18-135 (its canon 18-135 I think )  is good and flexible...remaining its upon ur creativity.


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @nac no prime lens ?? if this is the choice I have to make then 18-135 (its canon 18-135 I think )  is good and flexible...remaining its upon ur creativity.


No no, in zoom those are the choices and they have two other zoom but I don't think I could get my hands on them (two variants of 70-200). In prime, I have 100 f/2.8, 85 f/1.8 and 50 f/1.4 to pick.


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2017)

Since I don't have camera with me, I am figuring out things in paper. If anyone who wants to know what would DOF, Hyperfocal, subject distance you would to need to shoot from, can try this excel sheet. For some, this may be of some use, so I am sharing.

Just punch information only in orange highlight cells.

DOF and Subject Distance Tool


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2017)

Discussed with the photographer. Yes, I can shoot alongside other photographers. Don't have to stay far away to get a different perspective. Tried 7D M2, overwhelming about of buttons and knobs for someone who come from compact camera. 

One of the lens I want to use is either 85 f/1.8 or 100 f/2.8, but deciding which one is kinda tough. I have been digging images taken with 85 f/1.8 and 100 f/2.8 Macro IS and reading about them to decide on which one I should pick. I don't want to keep changing lenses during wedding, want to lock on to one of these two lenses. 

100mm
+/- Sharp (many find it's too sharp for portraits and some photographers soften the images in post)
+ MFD
+ IS
+ Good for detail shots like rings, earrings...
+ Better colour/contrast

85mm
+ f/1.8
+ Faster AF
+ Shallower DOF


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2017)

Read user manual of 6D, had some doubts. Some of 'em are cleared now after googling, but don't see the point of AF ON button even after watching videos in youtube. If shutter button can do metering and AF with just one press, why I have to make it hard by choosing AF ON to AF while shutter button does metering alone? 

I think Nikon too have this back button AF. Do you guys (both Canon and Nikon users) use this button? In what way it's better than shutter button? Any example scenarios esp. for portrait work?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2017)

That AF on button is used to Lock the AF while you shoot...it will not AF back and forth again n again. mostly I have heard people using it for bird in flight.
I have never used it...Just tested it. you AF and keep it pressed to AF lock and then click shutter button to take shots.

for potrait..I think human moves a lot...locking AF will not help...specially if AF on your lens is good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2017)

I will take 85mm if given those 2 choices...100mm is too tele.. also you can creatively blur the background with 85mm which is not the case with 100mm.
but keep in mind that the blur seems beautiful but the mistake chances are high too .


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> That AF on button is used to Lock the AF while you shoot...it will not AF back and forth again n again. mostly I have heard people using it for bird in flight.
> I have never used it...Just tested it. you AF and keep it pressed to AF lock and then click shutter button to take shots.
> 
> for potrait..I think human moves a lot...locking AF will not help...specially if AF on your lens is good.


When I googled 'AF ON', many advocates to use this instead of shutter button including and esp. for moving subjects.  Since I don't have first hand experience, I am not able to understand how using two fingers is fast and easy when you can do that with just one !!!
We can use continuous AF if people are not going to stay still and pose for us, right?


sujoyp said:


> I will take 85mm if given those 2 choices...100mm is too tele.. also you can creatively blur the background with 85mm which is not the case with 100mm.
> but keep in mind that the blur seems beautiful but the mistake chances are high too .


Yeah, that's a concern taking sharp photos with wide open aperture. Thinking 100mm can do two jobs, detailing and portrait. Weekend is just around the corner, I will be checking 100mm first and see how good it is for portrait.

Found a new site exlporecams.com *explorecams.com/to view photos taken with specific lens/camera.

Edit: typo


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2017)

on paper continuous AF seems very nice...But I havent used it anytime
I will check the site u mentioned


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 16, 2017)

I have been using back button focus for several years now. There are several situations where it is an advantage, such as when you have people moving inbetween you and your subject. Lifting your thumb off the button will prevent the lens from trying to focus on the person (or whatever) and you can go back to pressing the button once they have passed, saving a lot of lens hunting time. This can be of great help, provided you know what you're doing, if you're trying to shoot the couple at a wedding and there are people continuously coming between you and the subject. For portraits, it is great when you need to focus and recompose - lock focus, lift thumb off button, recompose to get the framing you want, then click. The benefit in back button focus is felt when you struggle to keep the shutter button half pressed because you've taken hundred of shots with a heavy lens or flash or both on your camera and your hands are tired or when your camera keeps refocusing every time you half press ready to take the pic, but you don't have the moment yet. It is also a great tool when combined with focus tracking and burst mode. making it easy to get multiple shots of a moving subject which doesn't have to be a bird in flight, it could just be a bird walking across the dais 

That said, there are some disadvantages as well. The angle at which your thumb presses the button is not very ergonomic and repeated focussing can cause pain in the joint where your thumb joins your hand. This has only happened to me a couple of times but it is something to watch out for and you should remember to let your thumb rest when you can and not ride the button. Another con is that the AF-ON button is stiffer than the shutter button (at least on my camera) and the force required to press it can jerk the camera - I've experienced this mostly when shooting in a downward direction when my hands are tired and I'm photographing something small with very shallow depth of field. 

Overall, I've found using BBF to be superior when used as a part of a method i.e., I'm very comfortable using just one autofocus point and quickly changing the active focus point to the one I want, using focus tracking (I don't need focus confirmation) and being ready to use burst mode whenever I want. It just makes more sense for me to have this as the default setting and to switch out of it on the rare occasion when something else works better. I've used BBF extensively to photograph events, portraits, and food without any issues. 

It did take me a couple of days to get used to it so I wouldn't recommend using it if you don't have much practise time before the wedding.


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> I've used BBF extensively to photograph events, portraits, and food without any issues.


Hey! Are you professionally shooting?

Thanks for sharing your experience. I will try my hands on with AF ON button and see if I find it comfortable using it. Else, I can go back to the conventional method I am used with - Shutter button AF.


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2017)

Got the camera, it's 7D M2.

Don't get the point of min. shutter speed with auto iso. It's overriding the settings when it couldn't properly expose the scene.


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2017)

Got Yonguo 565EX along with the camera. I am seeing ETTL in review, but I couldn't able to get that. In this flash, it shows just TTL. 

When I try to access flash menu in the camera, it says 'not compatible'. In TTL mode I set flash exposure from -5 to +5, I am getting the same exposure. I am shooting in Av mode, ISO Auto+ (1600). 
If I shoot in manual (in flash), even @ 1/128th I am getting over exposed. 

In review, LCD shows what zoom/aperture they are using. But I couldn't get mine to show that info. What should I do to enable ETTL?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2017)

Ettl is canon term for ttl I think..ttl should give auto correct exposure. Soo it is adjusting as per ur aperture and shutter speed

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2017)

The min shutter with auto iso is very useful..when in aperture mode shutter Speed goes bellow min shutter speed the iso automatically incereases

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> The min shutter with auto iso is very useful..when in aperture mode shutter Speed goes bellow min shutter speed the iso automatically incereases


That's what I thought. But if camera couldn't get the exposure within the limit, it will override min. shutter speed and shoot @ slower shutter leaving me with the blurred image. I would rather take under exposed image. So if I don't want the shutter to go slower, I should stick with manual mode.


sujoyp said:


> Ettl is canon term for ttl I think..ttl should give auto correct exposure. Soo it is adjusting as per ur aperture and shutter speed


In the review, they are using Canon and it shows ETTL. With ETTL, flash knows what focal length, aperture I am using. May be it's different version of the flash, I could see some difference in labeling and buttons. Yongnuo doesn't seem like having detailed info or user manual for this flash or at least I couldn't find it.
Sometimes flash fires, sometime don't. I don't know what's the reason. Whatever flash exposure compensation I set in flash or in camera, I get the same exposure. I will ask the photographer in person and learn how to use this flash.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2017)

Don't depend on auto too much..just switch off auto iso or set it like me 1/30 - 1600 iso

And click manual flash

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Don't depend on auto too much..just switch off auto iso or set it like me 1/30 - 1600 iso
> And click manual flash


That's how I am shooting. Fortunately, ISO stays within the limit I set. Just shutter goes longer than I set. 
I am not sure how to operate this flash right. In Av mode, even the fastest 1/128th in Yongnuo overexposes the scene. In liveview, external flash isn't working, or maybe it's the setting I don't know. Before figuring out that, it scared the shxx outta me.
After long use, my hands starts shaking. Out of tiredness I guess or may be I getting old 

During playback, I set the AF point to show. I am using single point spot AF (center) and one shot (aka AF-Single). When I shoot, I lock focus and recompose and shoot. But the playback always showing the AF point is at center (I mean center of the photo, not the center I focused before recomposing). By the way, I am trying this BBF. I don't know if focus point is changed while I was recomposing or that's a flaw in the camera playback. I am yet to view the pictures in PC.


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2017)

Found a workaround, since flash not reading the focal length I am using I have been setting it manually @ 105mm. Now I set it to 24mm, the intensity decreased. When pairing it with built-in diffuser or bouncing the flash, I am getting properly exposed scene (no more plain white scene).


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2017)

haha nice you are playing a lot with camera and flash..thats how we learn...


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 17, 2017)

nac said:


> Hey! Are you professionally shooting?


Nope.



nac said:


> When I try to access flash menu in the camera, it says 'not compatible'. In TTL mode I set flash exposure from -5 to +5, I am getting the same exposure. I am shooting in Av mode, ISO Auto+ (1600).
> If I shoot in manual (in flash), even @ 1/128th I am getting over exposed.


If it is not compatible, it is working just like a manual flash i.e., only the centre pin will be active, sending the trigger to fire the flash. The camera will expose the scene for ambient light. When you add flash to that you will get an overexposed image.
Note that incompatible may only mean that you need to clean the contacts on flash/body.



nac said:


> That's what I thought. But if camera couldn't get the exposure within the limit, it will override min. shutter speed and shoot @ slower shutter leaving me with the blurred image. I would rather take under exposed image. So if I don't want the shutter to go slower, I should stick with manual mode.


This may be because the fash is effectively a manual flash. Minimum shutter speed setting may not work because the camera doesn't 'see' a flash.



nac said:


> Sometimes flash fires, sometime don't. I don't know what's the reason.


What batteries are you using? If the flash is taking a long time to recharge it may not fire until its capacitor is full. The camera will take the photo anyway since the flash is not communicating with the camera.



nac said:


> Whatever flash exposure compensation I set in flash or in camera, I get the same exposure.


Again, if it is effectively in manual mode, exposure compensation may not work. For ETTL (or any TTL) to work, the flash has to fire a preflash that the camera will use to measure exposure then send a message to the flash to set the correct exposure for the scene. Without this there is nothing for the flash to compensate for/from.



nac said:


> In liveview, external flash isn't working, or maybe it's the setting I don't know. Before figuring out that, it scared the shxx outta me.


Non Canon flashes often don't work in Live View. A workaround that is reported to work with some flashes is disabling Live View Silent Shooting mode.



nac said:


> During playback, I set the AF point to show. I am using single point spot AF (center) and one shot (aka AF-Single). When I shoot, I lock focus and recompose and shoot. But the playback always showing the AF point is at center (I mean center of the photo, not the center I focused before recomposing). By the way, I am trying this BBF. I don't know if focus point is changed while I was recomposing or that's a flaw in the camera playback. I am yet to view the pictures in PC.


The camera will only record where the focus point is when the photo is taken. If the central autofocus point is active, it will always show the focal point in the centre of the image. This is helpful when a) you don't remember which focus point was active, and b) when multiple focus points are active and you want to see which one locked focus. It will not help you to identify where you focussed before recomposition.



nac said:


> Found a workaround, since flash not reading the focal length I am using I have been setting it manually @ 105mm. Now I set it to 24mm, the intensity decreased. When pairing it with built-in diffuser or bouncing the flash, I am getting properly exposed scene (no more plain white scene).


From what you describe it appears that you are not reducing flash output but instead scattering the flash light thereby reducing exposure on the subject. If this is correct you must rectify this and actually reduce flash output or else you will find it very difficult to cover an event because a) you will keep running out of battery charge, b) the flash will keep shutting down due to overheating, and c) if the flash doesn't shutdown you will fry the flash. A fast moving event is a torture test for a flash and you should use flash power wisely.

General comment:
Rmember that even when ETTL works, the camera will expose for ambient and the flash is added to it. And despite the E in ETTL, you need to check which metering mode you are in, and understand how metering works or else you will get incorrectly exposed photos.

An ETTL metering workflow that works fairly well for Christian weddings (because the bride wears white which is a convenient reference point)
* Spot meter off the dress and take photo. Image will be severely underexposed. Dial in exposure compensation until the historgram is almost touching the right edge
* Now take all photos by spot metering off the white dress. You may need to set EC and FEC seperately for this to work well.

If you don't have white on the subject this can get tricky. You need to identify something that can be used as a reference point, then try to figure out where that should appear on the histogram and dial in suitable exposure compensation.


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Note that incompatible may only mean that you need to clean the contacts on flash/body.
> 
> This may be because the fash is effectively a manual flash. Minimum shutter speed setting may not work because the camera doesn't 'see' a flash.
> 
> ...


I better don't try cleaning that. I am afraid I would screw up something while cleaning.
Even if I am not using flash, that's the case. Camera overrides min. shutter speed I set and they have explained this in their 400+ page user manual which I read when I was digging online why the camera picks a longer shutter.
4 x AA Eneloop 2000 mAH
So camera works as it should, just that I was expecting something different.
What you said is right, one should conserve the energy. But 1/128th is the least I could go. I was shooting in Av mode, wide open aperture @f1/.8, ISO Auto+ (range 100-1600), Min. shutter speed @ 1/125th. Camera sets ISO at 1600 (that's the max limit I set) and camera overrides min. shutter and set @ 1/20th and scene is overexposed. I can set ISO range to 100-400, but again camera will set shutter much longer than 1/20th and still the scene will be overexposed. To get proper exposure in this scenario are, I can either shoot in manual mode (camera) or diffuse/bounce the flash.
I think the photographer keeps grey card. May be I can try that.

I tried the camera and the 3 primes. Couldn't try 50mm much. I spent most of the time finding how the things work and why they aren't working. Most of the shots are fired trying to find how the flash works and to know how different picture style looks. How to get that tack sharp images? I tried and tried, I am not getting. AF points are bigger than the eye when I shoot few feet away from the subject. There is no digital zoom in OVF, I can't always use liveview for that. Full-length, head shot, waist level all are not as sharp as I expected/wanted to be. It's not that it's miss focus (yes, if it's a tight head shot). Though picture looks fine at window size, when I look at pixel level it's not that sharp. I tried it in outdoor, fast shutter, low iso still that's the case.

Left one is from head shot (flash fired)
Right top is from waist level shot (flash fired)
Last one is from full length shot (evening sun light, yes it was harsh)
All are 100% crop

I thought  background will be OOF with 85 f/1.8 full length portrait, but it isn't.  Next time I should give more distance between subject and background.



Spoiler: Photo



*i.imgur.com/KAM9IZ0.jpg


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 18, 2017)

nac said:


> Even if I am not using flash, that's the case. Camera overrides min. shutter speed I set and they have explained this in their 400+ page user manual which I read when I was digging online why the camera picks a longer shutter.


Have you read Canon's knowledge base on this topic? They address this specific issue.


Spoiler: Minimum Shutter Speed with Auto ISO in 7DMKII



NEW: User-controllable “Auto” for minimum shutter speed with Auto ISO

Another option for pre-setting the minimum shutter speed before Auto ISO goes to a higher ISO setting is “Auto.” In the past, this was simply 1/ lens focal length, and with standard or wide-angle lenses, the resulting slow shutter speeds sometimes meant speeds that were dangerously close to risking blurs from subject or camera movement. Think about it — in a fast-paced situation, such as (for instance) indoor wedding candids with a 16-35mm lens, do you really want speeds dropping as low as 1/15th of a second?

EOS 7D Mark II now offers a 7-step scale, to further fine-tune what the camera will do when you’ve set Auto for minimum shutter speed. It still uses 1/ lens focal length as the base, but with considerable adjustability. Three settings on the “+” side allow you to dial-in 1, 2 or 3 stops faster shutter speeds than whatever your current 1/ lens focal length setting is. And the “–” settings allow up to 3 stops slower speeds, for instances where you’re using Image Stabilization, or are otherwise confident that slower shutter speeds will be the right answer for you.

Particularly when working with zoom lenses having an extensive zoom range, the Auto setting gives flexibility to work with Auto ISO, and have appropriate shutter speeds for your longer focal lengths, and still allow for reduced — but safe — speeds at wide zoom settings.





nac said:


> 4 x AA Eneloop 2000 mAH


That should be enough. Perhaps the flash is sometimes dumping full power in which case it will take time to recharge no matter what batteries you use. Does this happen after you get washed out images?



nac said:


> What you said is right, one should conserve the energy. But 1/128th is the least I could go. I was shooting in Av mode, wide open aperture @f1/.8, ISO Auto+ (range 100-1600), Min. shutter speed @ 1/125th. Camera sets ISO at 1600 (that's the max limit I set) and camera overrides min. shutter and set @ 1/20th and scene is overexposed. I can set ISO range to 100-400, but again camera will set shutter much longer than 1/20th and still the scene will be overexposed. To get proper exposure in this scenario are, I can either shoot in manual mode (camera) or diffuse/bounce the flash.


A possibility here is that the flash is actually using much more than 1/128 power, but it is more likely that ISO 1600 and 1/20 of a second are the culprits. Also check what you're meteering off - if it something darker than middle grey the camera will try to overexpose.



nac said:


> I think the photographer keeps grey card. May be I can try that.


Yeah, that's the right way to go about it.



nac said:


> Left one is from head shot (flash fired)


Looking at this photo, it is clear that the eyebrow is razor sharp to the right so it is definitely a case of misfocus. It could be user error or lens front focus. Try in live view to see if you can get proper focus. If yes, it may mean the lens is front focussing - but if all lenses show this problem then you may just need to modify your technique.
I don't know about the others, though. It is a bit too much to expect that a full length photo will have sharp eyelashes.



nac said:


> I thought  background will be OOF with 85 f/1.8 full length portrait, but it isn't.  Next time I should give more distance between subject and background.


Now you know why Canon makes f/1.2 lenses, and people still complain that is not enough


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Have you read Canon's knowledge base on this topic? They address this specific issue.


Thanks for the link. I haven't read this before, but again after hitting the max ISO camera picks slower shutter and it's explained in the link provided.


> The EOS 7D Mark II will simply do its best to always shoot at 1/8000 in P or Av modes, varying ISO (and aperture, in P-mode) to do so, and only allowing slower speeds when you’ve reached your pre-set maximum available ISO, and declining light levels mean slower shutter speeds are the only answer to continue to get proper exposure.





raja manuel said:


> Does this happen after you get washed out images?
> Also check what you're meteering off - if it something darker than middle grey the camera will try to overexpose.


Yes, it happens and it gets washed out from full power to 1/16th
That's right. I am using spot metering and if I meter from eye it will overexpose.


raja manuel said:


> Looking at this photo, it is clear that the eyebrow is razor sharp to the right so it is definitely a case of misfocus. It could be user error or lens front focus. Try in live view to see if you can get proper focus. If yes, it may mean the lens is front focussing - but if all lenses show this problem then you may just need to modify your technique.
> I don't know about the others, though. It is a bit too much to expect that a full length photo will have sharp eyelashes.


Photographer already fine tuned AF with 100mm lens. And after getting the camera and lenses, first thing I did was if there is any focus issue using ruler. All the three lenses focused at the point I focused. So I think it's my technique.

Thanks guys. Last one week was like preparing for examination. I am still nervous. Packed and I am starting. I will let you know guys how it went after I come back. Wish me luck.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2017)

I would suggest dont use auto ISO ...or let it be equal to the speed your hand will shake and you get blurred image for your lens..for 85mm it maybe 1/100 and ISO 1600. Also I was searching for an example and I found out that I dont shoot at f1.8 at all...I start from f2.2 for humans. 

are you testing flash without bounce/diffusion...I suggest using some diffusion...direct flash light is always strong on face


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 18, 2017)

Break a leg!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2017)

This is an awesome in depth discussion. Bahut time baad. Nac, best of luck on the new flash (and cam too) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks guys. 

Back from the wedding. Things didn't go as expected or wanted to be. But it's still a good experience for me, I really thank him for the opportunity.

I am tired after two day wedding shoot, just up from 4-hour sleep. I share my experience later this week.

As for the photos, I don't expect much. He asked for some good 40-50 photos for the album when he told me about the job, now I am keeping my fingers crossed. Would I get 50 print worthy photographs? I will know in a week I guess.


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2017)

Reached the wedding hall 3 hrs early, pulled the camera and started testing how high ISO I can go without using flash. I had to go upto 3200 to get handheld shot with no camera shake. With 50mm, I can stay within ISO 1600. But other photographer wanted it, so I was left with 100mm and 85mm.

Team arrived after an hour and started setting up. Four lights with umbrella (two in front and two in back) and 2 ETTL flash mounted with umbrella. And I got ETTL compatible flash to mount on the camera. 

7D M2 with 85 f/1.8 and flash mounted on the camera, it's heavy. I was the only one having on camera flash, others relied on the lights and flash set up around the stage. When we were outdoor shooting the bride entering, one of the photographer asked for the flash. The entire shoot, I shot with no flash light. After an hour or so, candid photographer swapped the gear and now I am with 5D M3 and 70-200 f/2.8 IS. Oh boy!!! I thought 7D setup was heavy, this 5D setup is breaking my wrists. Day ended, I didn't expect I would take this many shots in one session. Went to bed late, couldn't sleep. I slept for an hour or so and it's time to get up. 

It's early morning muhurtam (wedding), got ready by 5.15am. Decided to go full manual as things last night was not okay. In Av mode and spot metering, I was getting some under/over exposure. After all I am not gonna use flash, and light is gonna be the same. So set custom modes for stage, and guest seating area under c1 and c2. Started with 7D and 85mm, but I was asked to go wide and cover from back during muhurtam, so picked 18-135. I was covering from back, I don't know what he thought (changed his mind or thought I couldn't handle it) and asked me to take 70-200 and he decided to cover from back with 24-105. Now I am with 7D and 70-200 combo. I couldn't take it slow, couldn't mind a lot of things a photographer should do. Everyone is rushing/hurrying, no time to properly compose and release the shutter (may be it shows my inexperience).

I thought by going full manual, I can take proper exposure consistently. With so many people standing around the bride/groom and blocking the lights, shots are underexposed. I was keep switching modes, C1-C2-M-Av. After muhurtam, things started getting back to normal speed. Guests coming to the stage and taking pictures with bride/groom. I was walking around and taking some candid. Morning session wrapped up and bride/groom preparing to go to a temple. I stayed back, others went with bride/groom. Now I am started feeling sleepy, in fact many of us in the marriage hall were. Kids are hyper active running and screaming, playing hide and seek. I took some photos, but camera and I couldn't keep up with their speed. Some showed interests in taking pictures, it was nice. Some of the good shots are from this bunch. Thanks to the kids, for their interest and patience.

They returned from the temple, I thought it's wrap up time. But more guests, more photos. Traditional photographer needed a break now, I took his place. 1DX M2 with 24-105 taking guests with bride/groom photos. They had a ritual after that. At this time, bride and groom are super tired and it's obvious on their face.

While I was waiting for them to come from temple, I was looking at the pictures. 7D and 5D combined total of 1300+ photos. I really didn't expect it go this high. More than 60% of the photos are taken by me. And some more in 1DX, that's roughly 900 shots. I don't know how many of them are gonna be good and usable.  I would be okay if at least 10% of them comes good. I prefer to view them in monitor and conclude how good/bad my photographs are. Not so keen on checking the pictures at the back of the LCD. Just checked few shots.

I asked whether it's a paid job (for me) or I am doing this friendly. He said, he didn't think about it, but he's okay with anything and asked me how much I want. I said you're the boss, so you decide. Better check the photos in your studio and see if it's good enough to print and decide the pay accordingly. He couldn't decide the pay, and I don't know how much I should ask. Not yet decided about the pay.

When we're generally talking about photography some months back I vaguely remember he said he pays 8k for photographer when has to hire outside photographer as he has booked more than one order on the same date. Assuming 8k is for lead/main photographer, so for extra photographer that would be less than that. One more reference is Sujoy paid 5k for his pre wedding shoot. These are the two clear references I have. How much a nominal daily wage would be for the people who are in this line of business? I mean for someone who just starts, may be like an assistant/light boy. Rs. 300-500 a day?

Should I go with daily wage rate or one of the reference rate?

There are lot of things I should do when/if I get the next opportunity.
- Plan the shots before hand
- Get the right lens
- Shouldn't rush things
- Don't have to be shy taking photos. Yes, I was shy taking photos. Especially, girls.
- Communicate with your subject while taking photos


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 20, 2017)

While the overall experience seems to have been an eye opener, it looks like you were switching equipment too many times to have learnt much about each.

For the payment, it is hard to say. If I was this new to something I would only ask for my expenses to be covered (if I asked for anything at all) but I am aware that many people lose respect for you if you do things for free. The best payment you could get at this stage is him referring you to another photographer.

It is good that you went through with this, though. It is a bit of a baptism by fire.


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> it looks like you were switching equipment too many times to have learnt much about each.


It's not like I wanted to try every gear available. I was asked to take it, and I couldn't refuse. After all I was there to do what he asks. 
Now I am really curious to look at the pictures. I am planning to go day after tomorrow.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow Nac lot of experience you got in a short time...you played with one of the best gears, 1D,5Dmk3,7Dm2, 70-200, 85mm all of those are sheer professional gears and I cant imagine getting any of them . It was 1st experience and I think you got the experience you require and next time you can plan better.. and about compensation , you can take a minimum amount...at least something that will cover your expenses ..By the gears it seems the photographer would have charged a min 50k for the shoot. Take something form him...at least 1k per day


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2017)

A friend of mine shoots RAW and finds that the pictures are little dull and kinda looks matte finish even after processing. He asked me why he's not getting that glossy look of jpeg which he gets from the camera.

My guess is something to do with his workflow, but I am not sure as I don't shoot RAW. What do you guys think? Is it the RAW characteristics to not get glossy or is it his processing?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2017)

RAW requires a decent amount of post processing to look good. It contains a lot of data from the camera but how that data is used is determined by the software you open it in. Try opening RAW in lighttoom or Capture one and applying some tweaks. It'll start looking amazing 


BTW i now shoot mostly in RAW 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2017)

I dont shoot raw at all nowdays...people say raw contains more details..that same detail makes raw file matt finish..u have to use application which will smoothen them to make it look like jpeg

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> RAW requires a decent amount of post processing to look good. It contains a lot of data from the camera but how that data is used is determined by the software you open it in. Try opening RAW in lighttoom or Capture one and applying some tweaks. It'll start looking amazing


The reason he shoots RAW is that he could get some amazing results, at least that's what I presume. But it lacks something he wants, glossy look.


sujoyp said:


> I dont shoot raw at all nowdays...people say raw contains more details..that same detail makes raw file matt finish..u have to use application which will smoothen them to make it look like jpeg


RAW vs jpeg debate will go on and on. It's a never-ending thing. I have read many professional shoot jpeg only. The best examples are news reporter, sports shooter.
Lets the take the wedding I went recently. All of us shot combined total of about 2400 photos. Definitely, not all of them are gonna be used, lets say even 1/5th or 1/6th would be delivered to clients. How many of them are gonna be processed intensively like they do for glamour/fashion photos. I think, even wedding shooter can opt for jpeg only. By the way, we shot RAW+jpeg. My rough guess is about 70 gigs of memory filled for that one wedding.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2017)

wow Raw+Jpeg on those big guys  thats really a lot...the best pics are processed...out of my weddings 2800 pics given by photographer which was 28gb ...we could print only 180 pics in the album ...remaining we can forget in our hdd forever


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> wow Raw+Jpeg on those big guys  thats really a lot...the best pics are processed...out of my weddings 2800 pics given by photographer which was 28gb ...we could print only 180 pics in the album ...remaining we can forget in our hdd forever


28GB? So he shot in jpeg? That's a way to go if they are gonna shoot this many photos. In north, wedding ceremonies and events go on for 3 days, right?
You guys processed and print yourselves? or you meant you picked 180 images which he print it for you?

I haven't seen any wedding albums for years, I mean a physical copy. The last one I saw was printed in 6x4 or 5x7 and glued in album.
The albums I saw in the studio (the one hired me) are good. They print in big photo sheets (something like 12x12 or 14x14, I don't know the exact dimension). May be that's the norm today. But that's new for me. I am looking forward to see my pictures printed in such albums.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes nac all jpegs..there were 5 ceremonies in 3 days which they covered..
Wevdidnt print ourself..to create that 12x12 or something like that big album they wanted max 180 pics only..the album looks beautiful..it cost around 7-8k per album

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 22, 2017)

Got a wedding HDD of almost 250GB. Jpegs (full size) and videos. Had 3 guys shooting. Idea is that send them the ones you like best, then they'll process and make an album. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2017)

Yaah I am sure even in my case its sorted and not all of what was shot..video we had less..I dont like those songs behind videos 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 22, 2017)

nac said:


> A friend of mine shoots RAW and finds that the pictures are little dull and kinda looks matte finish even after processing. He asked me why he's not getting that glossy look of jpeg which he gets from the camera.
> 
> My guess is something to do with his workflow, but I am not sure as I don't shoot RAW. What do you guys think? Is it the RAW characteristics to not get glossy or is it his processing?



The raw image is duller than the SOOC JPG for the very same image or is that just a general impression?

Without examining any sample files, my guess would be:

a) His images are underexposed. JPG forgives this with a tone curve while a raw file with neutral processing will look dull. If I was using RawTherapee I would move the white point of the tone curve to the right of the histogram under the curve i.e., until the highlights are about to blow.
b) His white balance is off.
b) He needs to dial in a lot more contrast and saturation.
c) He needs to play with the black level.
d) Various combinations of the above.

Raw files can be pushed quite hard. Comparison of dull unprocessed raw and punchy processed JPG:

*i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x458/pokeslow/Shutterbug/IMG_4138_comparison_zpsazhquh1s.jpg 
*i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x458/pokeslow/Shutterbug/IMG_4194_comparison_zps5njhlrlr.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Got a wedding HDD of almost 250GB. Jpegs (full size) and videos. Had 3 guys shooting. Idea is that send them the ones you like best, then they'll process and make an album.


 that's huge size. Looks like lot of footage for the videos. What was it, 4k video?


sujoyp said:


> I dont like those songs behind videos


I have seen few, some of 'em are good. The most recent one is this, it's a pre-wedding song. I really like this, may be it's the song I like most.


raja manuel said:


> The raw image is duller than the SOOC JPG for the very same image or is that just a general impression?
> ...
> Various combinations of the above.
> Raw files can be pushed quite hard. Comparison of dull unprocessed raw and punchy processed JPG:


Sure, RAW is dull and noisy.
So as I guessed, it's his processing not RAW images characteristics.
Yes, I agree. RAW can be pushed harder than jpeg and extract much more details from RAW.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2017)

I am going to my hometown for 3 days..I will test my Nikon 300mm ..yey  I will also shoot RAW and see if I get sharper pics..
Actually I use only a 8GB card, its just too less for RAW and fills in less then 200 pics ..lets see.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I am going to my hometown for 3 days..I will test my Nikon 300mm ..yey  I will also shoot RAW and see if I get sharper pics..
> Actually I use only a 8GB card, its just too less for RAW and fills in less then 200 pics ..lets see.


It's the first time since buying this lens, I mean other than test shots.
Try some portrait, I mean people portraits.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes definitely...I am just waiting to go out and shoot with that lens...Mumbai is soo humid now..I kept my box humidity around 40 and I think its safe at that.
Rainy season is typically landscape season but Monsoon hasnt hit monsoon yet.
yes I will try people portraits too.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 23, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I am going to my hometown for 3 days..I will test my Nikon 300mm ..yey  I will also shoot RAW and see if I get sharper pics..
> Actually I use only a 8GB card, its just too less for RAW and fills in less then 200 pics ..lets see.


More than sharpness you'll see a huge benefit on dynamic range. Sunset shots, shots with light and shade can give amazing colors and details after processing. 

Also, you'll be able to change temperature a lot. So you can make a golden light shot more warm 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2017)

Checked some of the wedding shots, looks better than I thought. Didn't look them at pixel level though, and I don't how much the noise gonna affect the print. It was already getting late and lot of photos haven't copied from the memory card. I will go again next week, hopefully by then all the photos will be available.

BTW, these were the gears lent to me to shoot the wedding.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2017)

Soo guys u submitted ur pics to babumoshai..great opportunity to print them on digit magazine 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Soo guys u submitted ur pics to babumoshai..great opportunity to print them on digit magazine
> 
> Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


Yup... I remember being featured before also. I hope @Stuge and @siddharth also got their shots in. They have amazing stuff 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2017)

Yaah.. But stuge is not active from more then an year..I dong think he will cintribute

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Soo guys u submitted ur pics to babumoshai..great opportunity to print them on digit magazine


Yeah, I did.

When they asked few years back, I didn't send mine because of the requirements (Photo of mine and ...). I prefer to stay anonymous online, some of you may know that.
There was no such requirement this time, so I sent mine. 


izzikio_rage said:


> Yup... I remember being featured before also. I hope @Stuge and @siddharth also got their shots in. They have amazing stuff


Many of us are not active here, less than half a dozen members and even those are not actively posting their work here.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2017)

Yup, seems that many have disappeared and not all that many people have come in. I love all the marvel model photos that come here, all the stuff you guys keep posting. But it was amazing the kind of travel work that stuge posted, the amazing vintage lens stuff that (forgot contributor names) was posted. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 26, 2017)

Revive it. Call him back. What do you need to get contributors back here? I'm happy to start a dedicated photography section where each of you get to star in your own threads to show off your work to the community.


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> I love all the marvel model photos that come here, all the stuff you guys keep posting.


His lightings are great. Probably, the best I have seen in this forum. In fact, I don't remember any one else used much of flash/strobe in their work. I would love to learn lightings from him. And his work is consistently good. 


Raaabo said:


> Revive it. Call him back. What do you need to get contributors back here? I'm happy to start a dedicated photography section where each of you get to star in your own threads to show off your work to the community.


Something made them come here in the first place, later they moved on. They do show off their work, in flickr, in instagram. I don't have any idea what we can do to make them use this platform as well to show off their work. You have any idea what we can do?
New wave of people should come. 
Experienced can do some tutorials - something like lightings, composition...
Many now uses their mobile phone to share, using app (flickr, instagram) to upload online. How can we do that?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2017)

Stuge and many guys moved on...many may have left photography as a hobbies altogether. Its always fresh guys come and seniors move on..but right now very less people are active. Even I dont get much time to shoot/post/answer but still I love being here.

Those who buy new DSLR do not even post anything nowdays  ..

@raboo you can have a photography competition every month and print the winner's pic on your magazeine. this way maybe we will get more contributers.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2017)

Raaabo said:


> Revive it. Call him back. What do you need to get contributors back here? I'm happy to start a dedicated photography section where each of you get to star in your own threads to show off your work to the community.


I'm connected to some of these guys on Facebook and insta. Guess one of the reasons is that its pretty hard to post a pic here that's hosted on insta (or i don't know how). It was quite easy from flickr but i think people have stopped posting to Flickr itself. 

Also its more a community thing. I came here due to the awesome discussions. I remember we shared RAW files and everyone would try editing them. A dedicated section for photos might help but it'll make the discussions more scattered. What we might need is a call-out in the magazine for people to share pics/techniques/gear here

Another is that the earlier signatures used to carry a link to that person's flickr/insta. So i had access to his/her work and settings. I know the old signatures were misused but is there a way to get an icon for insta here (like microstockgroup forums do) 

Digit has always been my go to place for DIY stuff (proud reader since '99) would love to see more photography type DIYs in the mag. Only you guys can do the really nerdy ones like ones with CHDK/Magic lantern or opening up lenses. 

@Raaabo, Maybe too many thoughts. Lets see how this can be phased out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Guys...for sometime I was thinking to start pet photography...I just love animals and I have the touch where animals become friendly with me quickly  (friend with Cows, many many dogs, many cats )
But how do I start...I have never done before..I want to try 1-2 time for free before taking money for it . 

Any tips?


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2017)

^ No idea. But google throws tons of sites. Here is one
9 Pet Photography Tips

I am asked if I am coming for the next wedding shoot. Again on weekday  Still there is no talk about payment. 

It's nice he's asking, assuming I am good enough for his requirement. But without any compensation, it's no point in taking off from work every now and then.

Still both of us haven't checked all the photos. Yet to start post processing. Hoping they will start soon


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 29, 2017)

nac said:


> ^ No idea. But google throws tons of sites. Here is one
> 9 Pet Photography Tips
> 
> I am asked if I am coming for the next wedding shoot. Again on weekday  Still there is no talk about payment.
> ...


This is one of those things that you'll have to ask directly. Start with how you enjoyed it and it was great learning new stuff. Ask him what kind of a compensation he will be comfortable with, payment + covering expenses ideally. 

See what direction the conversation goes. Make up your mind if unpaid experience will help you later on, and make responses accordingly. Or better yet fix a time and assessment method. Maybe after 5 shoots where your images are getting picked you'll start getting a stipend of sorts 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2017)

nac said:


> ^ No idea. But google throws tons of sites. Here is one
> 9 Pet Photography Tips
> 
> I am asked if I am coming for the next wedding shoot. Again on weekday  Still there is no talk about payment.
> ...


I already told you ...if you want to pursue this line then its a great experience..go for it for free again this time. But if you are going just as a hobbie then drop the idea of doing free help...I wont push myself soo much for free or without any reason. 

You have to decide this.

Also as amlan said , tell them how good the experince was and you will want to join the group. And how much compensation they will offer etc


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 29, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Hi Guys...for sometime I was thinking to start pet photography...I just love animals and I have the touch where animals become friendly with me quickly  (friend with Cows, many many dogs, many cats )
> But how do I start...I have never done before..I want to try 1-2 time for free before taking money for it .
> 
> Any tips?



Have you already done a lot of pet photography so you know how to handle the situation?
I did a lot of cat photography in my film SLR days. One of the problems faced is that no matter how well you get along with the animal they get nervous when they see you lift a big black thing to your face - unfortunately in our country most animals associate people lifting objects as someone throwing stones at them. Younger animals may be less nervous, and even curious to see what you are doing so that may be a good place to start. Also, if you plan to be really good at this you will get into the world of flash photography of moving objects (sometimes rapidly moving). You will need HSS capable gear and a thorough understanding of flash concepts like the inverse square law (though this will come later).
With my DSLR I've found that the articulating screen on my camera to be invaluable in getting a shot like this:
*i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x458/pokeslow/Feline/Sleepyhead_zps022ed87a.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks @raja manuel ...My dog is very shy of photographs and will never allow to shoot pics...so I want to do some basic shoots initially..


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 2, 2017)

That is an opportunity in itself. If you can figure out how to take photos of your camera shy dog, then you will be well placed to take photos of other people's pets that would be otherwise unphotographable e.g., you can take photos of your dog during play when the dog if focused on the experience, or learn how to distract your dog while you click - it is a bit like photographing babies, or so I've heard.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2017)

Yaah true.. Problem is dog is in hometown and me in Mumbai..and my dog is bit old now..not too excited nowdays..still lets see who I can find

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2017)

Took off and went to the wedding shoot. One side an offer to shoot a wedding and another side taking off from work and wondering if I would get a decent compensation. Finally, interest in shooting outweighs the other. I asked if I am getting paid, he said yes. So yeah, I will get paid. If it's less than to cover to expenses and work life, this time I won't hesitate to ask.

This time less nervous, bit more confident. Got some more opportunities to shoot. Some were better and some not.

I think swapping camera can't be avoided. There are times I am put in a position to swap the camera.

Overall, it's an okaish experience. Now I am wanting and more curious to shoot. I am keeping my fingers crossed. And moreover Aadi (Tamil month) is just around the corner and there will be no wedding during this month. There is one wedding date before Aadi, would I get a call again?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2017)

Thats great @nac you are on the right track...did you see your previous pics...did they give any feedback..


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Thats great @nac you are on the right track...did you see your previous pics...did they give any feedback..


Yeah, only the bunch of photographs I saw the week we shot the wedding. One of the camera I shot is in another studio, HDD copy of the photos should have reached this studio weeks ago. But still didn't. It should come as post processing work is done here. Again this time, one of the camera I shot is from the another studio.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 4, 2017)

Awesome stuff Nac... Good going

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2017)

I have come across pinterest before, it's not the first time. But it just shows bunch of photographs, if we scroll down to view more pictures, it will ask to sign up. I never bothered to sign up until today.

Wow!!! They have tons and tons of photos (the kind I am looking for, to have some idea to shoot the weddings). I have been searching in google for the last 3+ weeks. Though I have found some in google, pinterest throws a lotttttt of Indian wedding photos.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2017)

I too went through pinterest for my prewedding ideas..They havelots of them

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm alive!!!
It's just that I'm too busy with work and since it is a paid fellowship, I can't slack off xD I will try to take my camera out more often. Sadly, I missed the post about getting pictures featured in digit magazine...that would have been awesome! But maybe next time.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2017)

I am not able to get digit magazine ..cheked 3-4 book stalls ..will try tomorrow again else will get online


----------



## nac (Jul 10, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I am not able to get digit magazine ..cheked 3-4 book stalls ..will try tomorrow again else will get online


I thought you are digit subscriber. Are you trying to get just for this "photo feature"?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2017)

No I was never subscriber, although I bought digit every month from its Chip days around 1999 to maybe 2010-11 . Then internet revolution came and Magazines became slightly late. Yes I want to see which photo are printed, mine, yours, other guys...we all know each other , it will be fun to see friends pics printed


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 11, 2017)

The magazine was delayed this month. Mine was delivered only a couple of days ago. Photos from Amlan Mathur, Surauna, and Sujoy Packrasy are published on Pg. 95.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2017)

This time they printed pics too small...last time when they printed on a photography suppliment it was 3 times larger then this


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 13, 2017)

I just got the mag today. Will read once i get home


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 17, 2017)

Heard such great things about Lavasa city near lonavla and found just a bunch of colored buildings and muddy lake in between...the houses there are dull in color and it seems nobody leaves there. I am soo soo disappointed...I dreamt of something like Sahara city.

And adding to that saw spiderman homecoming previous day, it was a kid movie, laughed but do not appreciate the action at all.

disappointing weekend


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Heard such great things about Lavasa city near lonavla and found just a bunch of colored buildings and muddy lake in between...the houses there are dull in color and it seems nobody leaves there. I am soo soo disappointed...I dreamt of something like Sahara city.
> 
> And adding to that saw spiderman homecoming previous day, it was a kid movie, laughed but do not appreciate the action at all.
> 
> disappointing weekend


Google images throws some good photos of Lavasa city and Sahara city. 

As we grow old, our taste takes a shift. Wrt Spiderman about a decade ago they had a trilogy, soon there was a reboot and now again with Marvel they are saying the same story again. It's obvious that we will get bored. This is for someone who is crazy about superheroes esp. spiderman or someone who watches Spiderman movie for the first time.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2017)

More on the raw vs jpeg debate 

Raw Versus JPG – Why You Might Want to Shoot in RAW Format


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> More on the raw vs jpeg debate
> 
> Raw Versus JPG – Why You Might Want to Shoot in RAW Format


It's a neverending debate. It will go on and on...


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2017)

Read this article in dpreview, here are the links to the videos


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2017)

oops i dont even have spare time in weekdays to read this article leave editing RAW files


----------



## nac (Jul 20, 2017)

Saw photographs from first wedding shoot. Not bad, it's okaish. Will see how they look after PP/in print.

And got paid for both the weddings, it's not much. From next time, I should say what I want when I get a call.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2017)

thats nice @nac  getting paid is somewhat satisfying  

BTW I want to create my website of photography...can anyone give some lead, any site with good templates and get it done for cheap. I am ok with paid if my pics are safe. It will be ok if the pics are linked form flickr.


----------



## nac (Jul 20, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> BTW I want to create my website of photography...can anyone give some lead, any site with good templates and get it done for cheap. I am ok with paid if my pics are safe. It will be ok if the pics are linked form flickr.


I have read articles creating photography websites, but didn't go in depth. There are sites which are simple and easy to create, don't have to be a tech savvy (said in the article). Google, you will sure find some good amount of sites.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2017)

I am creating in Wix but I also registered a domain name..I want a nice website 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 20, 2017)

If it is just a static website can't you do it yourself? My experience with web designers has left me largely unimpressed. The good ones are expensive and the cheaper ones are usually a case of 'if you want a job well done, do it yourself.'


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2017)

Ooh.. Now I dont have soo much time...I am designing one in Wix and if it becomes good then will subscribe.. 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2017)

Yesterday I went to matheran, learnt to points for future.

1. No use to taking your macro gear with non-photography friends. Nobody have time and patience. lugged my macro lens, flash, diffuser, offcamera trigger and didnt even take any of them out once.
2. dont take dslr to mountains in rains, there will be soo much fog and heavy rains that it will rest inside the bag most of the time..and it will even increase the chance of fungus getting in.

I didnt get once good shot in a whole day long trip...it was raining soo heavily that cam also got wet twice


----------



## nac (Jul 24, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> 1. No use to taking your macro gear with non-photography friends. Nobody have time and patience.


  


sujoyp said:


> 2. dont take dslr to mountains in rains, there will be soo much fog and heavy rains that it will rest inside the bag most of the time..and it will even increase the chance of fungus getting in.


Leaving the camera behind is not an option for pretty much every enthusiast/hobbyist. Just make sure you take enough protective gears and if possible when planning check weather forecasting as well.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2017)

Nac if I am planning to go to a place to get drenched in rain, why wouldn't I want rain there  just that photography was not possible in that situation.


----------



## nac (Jul 25, 2017)

*Nikon announces development of D850 | NIKON 100TH ANNIVERSARY*​


> Nikon has announced the development of the long-awaited replacement to its high resolution, full-frame D810: the D850.
> 
> Nikon promises more information about the D850 at a later date



One of the user funnily commented on this news 


> Ask any husband, if all you gave your wife on your anniversary was a card that said "I got you something AWESOME! ...I'll tell you more at a later date." ...you'd be in the dog house until that "later date" came.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2017)

Checked Canon if there is price hike officially, sadly YES. They have hiked price, guessing it's after GST.

1300D single lens kit increased by 2k and it goes upto 23k for 1DX M2 body only. That's roughly 6% hike.

I guess this is the case for every other camera brands. It's likely for camera accessories too including lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2017)

Nac just get used items and ignore GST...used items are sometime soo much VFM


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Nac just get used items and ignore GST...used items are sometime soo much VFM


Just calculating how much it would cost.
Entry level APS-C dual lens kit - 30k
Wide angle - 20k
Flash units, trigger, softbox, umbrella, tripod, filters, gels and misc - 50k
Total - 100k

Full frame setup would cost about 300k.

If we go for prime and some good quality glasses, that would cost even more.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2017)

Nac is this your requirement  the dual kit lens is a requirement of a person who dont know what to get. for a person who know a specific genre wont need that.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Nac is this your requirement  the dual kit lens is a requirement of a person who dont know what to get. for a person who know a specific genre wont need that.


That's for wedding photography.

More than I would like to accept, 18-55 (or 18-105/18-135) will cover most of the things - like > 75-80% of the wedding shoot. For more quality, one can go for 17-50 f/2.8 or even 18-35 f/1.8 if budget allows.
Standard/Medium-tele prime for portrait sessions
Macro lens for detailing shots
10-18 for few wide angle shots.

Macro and wide angle lens can be pushed later esp. wide angle lens. Until then we have to manage with other lenses.

Instead of dual lens kit, we can go for 18-135/18-140 + 24/35mm prime + 50mm prime setup but that would cost even more.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2017)

So in a wedding do you really have that much light that 18-55 and 55-250 will work at f5.6 ...I am really not sure about it. 18-140mm is good one and covers a lot of things. its good if you dont have multiple bodies


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> So in a wedding do you really have that much light that 18-55 and 55-250 will work at f5.6 ...I am really not sure about it. 18-140mm is good one and covers a lot of things. its good if you dont have multiple bodies


 Of course, with flash setup. Even with f/2.8, f/1.8 lens I have to bump ISO to 3200. Even then I am not getting sufficient shutter speed sometimes.
100% of the photos taken in the wedding stage are using multiple flash setup.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 8, 2017)

With or without GST, photography is an expensive hobby. But it's a lot cheaper than many other hobbies - just try taking your car, even a cheap one, around a racetrack for an afternoon and see the bills you get. You'd rather be the photographer. Horse riding? Tru a non refundable deposit of 25K and that's just the deposit. As for turning pro, it is a lot easier and cheaper to become a professional photographer than a professional cricketer. On balance I would say that if you aren't rich, photography is a lot more affordable than many other activities.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> With or without GST, photography is an expensive hobby. But it's a lot cheaper than many other hobbies - just try taking your car, even a cheap one, around a racetrack for an afternoon and see the bills you get. You'd rather be the photographer. Horse riding? Tru a non refundable deposit of 25K and that's just the deposit. As for turning pro, it is a lot easier and cheaper to become a professional photographer than a professional cricketer. On balance I would say that if you aren't rich, photography is a lot more affordable than many other activities.


 
Pencil drawing is the one I picked up, but couldn't pursue. Learning curve is so deep for someone who doesn't draw good. That would have been lot cheaper than photography.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 8, 2017)

nac said:


> Pencil drawing is the one I picked up, but couldn't pursue. Learning curve is so deep for someone who doesn't draw good. That would have been lot cheaper than photography.


I've been doing that for some years now. Definitely cheaper than photography, but requires crazy amounts of time. Also you'd be surprised at what all is there to spend money on 

Photography is amazing if you want to do it in the cheap with legacy lenses and DIY stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2017)

Amlan I don't think good legacy lens comes cheap. Most of them are costly 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 9, 2017)

They aren't cheap by any means, but are much cheaper than the crazy prices of the new lenses


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2017)

he he he yaah newer lens are soo costly...I too wish to play with more legacy lenses..


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2017)

Nikon too have increased it's DSLR's price. Little more than Canon, I think.

Already prices are higher than US, now it's even higher.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2017)

@nac frankly speaking the common enthusiast should not be scared of price rise, I see very good deals on great lenses and bodies on jjmehta forum.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 10, 2017)

Also i guess its one if those hobbies that you can get money or atleast trade for stuff. 

I've covered tons of college functions for pizzas and treats


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 10, 2017)

Just as we are moaning about the cost of photography comes the news that Amazon has launched a flash for Canon and Nikon under their Amazon Basics brand. It appears to be a $65 flash they are selling for $28.


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Just as we are moaning about the cost of photography comes the news that Amazon has launched a flash for Canon and Nikon under their Amazon Basics brand. It appears to be a $65 flash they are selling for $28.


Yeah, read this few days ago. But it's not just launched, it's been in the market for quite sometime now. 
And it's $28 in US not in India. In India it would cost lot more.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 10, 2017)

He he.. I also searched for this. Found a lot of 2000Rs flashes on Amazon. Now I'm tempted


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2017)

I bought one already 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 11, 2017)

How useful is a flash? Especially if i get one flash plus a remote trigger? I've been reading a lot about using light to get great shots. This might help


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2017)

Flash is necessary for macros..flash is useful if u want to play with light in portraits..even at daytime portraits flash is used

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> How useful is a flash? Especially if i get one flash plus a remote trigger? I've been reading a lot about using light to get great shots. This might help


Still it's useful, esp. for you  as you shoot at high iso most of the time. 

Using flash to every photos (read portrait) is something new to me. In fact, I neither have the experience nor have the knowledge of how to use them. It's something new to learn in this art, I am sure it will be interesting. Hope I will learn it sometime in the future.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 11, 2017)

nac said:


> And it's $28 in US not in India. In India it would cost lot more.


Which is true for everything else as well. The relative price should save the same or could even be lower if they avoid price gouging. I remember checking the price of Yongnou's 50 mm 1.8 for Canon some time ago. In the US it is 33% of Canon's price while in India it was 80%. Not worth it for a 3 month seller 'warranty'.


izzikio_rage said:


> How useful is a flash? Especially if i get one flash plus a remote trigger? I've been reading a lot about using light to get great shots. This might help


Photography is all about light and shadow, and a flash allows you to control and model the light to shape the image in the way you want. On camera flash can only take you so far, but once you take the flash off camera you step into a world of magic. Use it along with sunlight to add fill,  freeze motion, use lighting ratios to complement depth of field to separate subject from background, make a person's face look more angular or rounder, or use it have fun in in the dark. I use flash all the time, saves me the bother of trying to work around the limitations of natural or ambient light.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 13, 2017)

So I have been busy with summer internship and studies in general, missed a lot of stuff here. By the way, I prefer prices in India, pretty much same or less than Sweden :')
And I have finally assembled my build (too sad I have to let it go after an year). The centerpieces are two monitors, one color calibrated for photos and another for videos. One calibrated for photos covers sRGB completely and is matched to printers I have access to. Now my desk is covered with cables.....I have barely any space to keep my camera gear (which honestly is pretty sparse right now).
Picture: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

As for the lenses and stuff, I think for E-mount photographers, Sigma lenses hold a lot of promise for "cheap". Using the MC-11 convertor, I guess the only two lenses I will need for APS-C are 18-35/1.8 and 50-100/1.8 art .Both are crazy sharp and work well with Sony Contrast/Phase AF. The only catch, the combo costs 2K USD, still better than buying fixed length Zeiss or Sony G, considering the sharpness and build. Also, the resell value is quite high for MC-11 adapted lenses, because you are just using canon mount Sigma, so there is always the canon crowd to take your lens.

And then there is Sigma 30mm/1.4 Contemporary for E-mount and Sigma 35mm Art for Canon/Nikon, both of which are excellent lenses for price (CA aside).

As for flashes, I'm not against them. But they are annoying for most of the part, specially with mirrorless cameras. I have a basic Sony flash just so I can have easy bounce back flash, and nothing else. Given that I use a relatively bright lens wide open at 1.4/1.8 most of the time, illumination mostly depends on how I position myself. The only time when I use flash seriously is while taking portraits, in bright sunlight to even the backlight. For all other purposes, it is dynamic range supported by sensor which plays a bigger part. That's the reason why you will see better images from cameras like Blackmagic Studio/Pocket camera (which I got a chance to use) or Sony A7S x. Although Blackmagic Studio camera employs a smaller sensor, it gives a smoother tone to image by capturing higher dynamic range, giving more headroom to play with shadows and lights during post processing. The same holds for newer camera like Panasonic GH5. These video oriented cameras have colors which resemble fine art prints out of the box, underwhelming and subtle, and can be enhanced in post processing.
Ultimately, for me photography is all about getting the subject right at the right moment. I cannot be bothered with trying different angles or flash settings for a perfect picture, because most of the time such luxuries are only possible in studio.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2017)

great setup @Siddhartht ...it looks like a gaming setup.

Today I checked each of my lens for fungus as rainy season is almost about to end and its the most disastrous season for lenses. every year one of my lens keep on getting fungus and this year i had 300f4 with me. I brought fresh silica gel 500gm and kept the humidity to around 25%..good that no lens got fungus . My 17-50 2.8 has got lot of fungus coz its the landscape lens and required to be used in rainy season  .


----------



## nac (Aug 13, 2017)

After Raja talked about back button focus, I tried BBF before my first shoot and stick with that when shooting at the weddings. Though it was little confusing at the start (after using shutter button AF for a very long time), I still used BBF.

I don't know how much these 11/61/65 AF points are useful for me (for still photography using view finder) or I don't know how to make use of them during shoot. I don't find it comfortable moving focus point when shooting.
I use single point AF, center point. I focus, re-compose and shoot. This is how I have been shooting for years. Other photographers move AF points and shoot. I thought moving AF would be faster and more accurate but when I tried it was time consuming for me esp. with 60+ focus points. Focus and re-composing is faster, I find. Even with 8-way multi controller, I don't find it easy/fast.

How do you guys shooting? Do you guys move AF points to off-center? Can you able to do it quickly?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2017)

I too use single point af with point metering...multi point af is confusing and good for auto mode..I generally set multi focus when I give it to novice guys 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I too use single point af with point metering...multi point af is confusing and good for auto mode..I generally set multi focus when I give it to novice guys


Good to hear that. Do you just use center point alone (focus and recompose) or do you move your AF points to off center (focus and shoot (no recompose))?


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 14, 2017)

nac said:


> After Raja talked about back button focus, I tried BBF before my first shoot and stick with that when shooting at the weddings. Though it was little confusing at the start (after using shutter button AF for a very long time), I still used BBF.
> 
> I don't know how much these 11/61/65 AF points are useful for me (for still photography using view finder) or I don't know how to make use of them during shoot. I don't find it comfortable moving focus point when shooting.
> I use single point AF, center point. I focus, re-compose and shoot. This is how I have been shooting for years. Other photographers move AF points and shoot. I thought moving AF would be faster and more accurate but when I tried it was time consuming for me esp. with 60+ focus points. Focus and re-composing is faster, I find. Even with 8-way multi controller, I don't find it easy/fast.
> ...



When taking portraits, I usually go for eye autofocus (I have programmed my AEL button to do that), much better than center point AF. 
On A6000, it is not possible to change the focus point quickly, but A6500 has a touch panel which kind of enables "rapid" AF point change (to be honest, mirrorless cameras have more number of AF points at expense of quality, so ability to quickly change them doesn't help much). I have used the phone app as a hack when I need touch to focus sort of capability, mainly when I'm working at odd angles. 
On some DSLRs, and high end mirrorless, there is a small joystick which allows quick shift in AF point change, and since DSLRs have all the points concentrated on center, it is more practical too. 
While I use center point BBF a lot, I don't rely on completely. Relying on it would mean that you will loose the position of subject relative to frame. For example, if you are going to focus eyes, it is going to be rather awkward to have them where the AF point is, and you will loose the composition. But it works wonder for things like street photography, where quick and dirty does the trick!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2017)

I mostly move my Af points to required positions.. Shouting with center Af point is not viable.. Mostly in portraits when you want to focus eyes, it's better to take the af points on the eye. 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2017)

Hope they don't come anytime soon. 

Smartphones killed the compact and now they're coming for entry-level ILCs


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2017)

smartphones have the advantage of small compact multipurpose and image can be shared quickly ...donno how compact it can be if it become ILC


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> smartphones have the advantage of small compact multipurpose and image can be shared quickly ...donno how compact it can be if it become ILC


For those who buy ILC solely for the image quality will pick up the smartphone if they are as good. With dual camera, they are simulating the look one could get with fast lens. People will have little more choice.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2017)

the phone camera are only targeting people who are getting these big cameras just for casual shots and using at auto mode most of the time. The photography enthusiast will not be bothered.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah, enthusiasts won't be bothered. But if the majority of buyers are not enthusiasts/hobbyists, manufacturers can't sell many units. When they have to make less no. of units, cost per unit increases. In fact, I am seeing that trend. In 2011, value of one unit was about 34k, in 2016 it's about 45k. (Shipment value | Source: CIPA)

100D, 750D, D5500 all these cameras launched 2-4 yrs ago and none of these models's price fell below 40k INR. In fact, there was no significant price drop.
550D, 600D, D5100, D5200 cost more than 40k when launched but after a year or two, their prices were sub 30k.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2017)

Actually manufacturers are pushing the price upwards slowly.. but I dont think its related to price per unit. When I bought D3100 +18-55 it cost me 29k now that same combo and a zoom lens cost you 34k ...which cost me 29k+11k 4-5yr back 
after that the only new purchase i did was my D7000 body and bought all lenses used.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 15, 2017)

nac said:


> After Raja talked about back button focus, I tried BBF before my first shoot and stick with that when shooting at the weddings. Though it was little confusing at the start (after using shutter button AF for a very long time), I still used BBF.
> 
> I don't know how much these 11/61/65 AF points are useful for me (for still photography using view finder) or I don't know how to make use of them during shoot. I don't find it comfortable moving focus point when shooting.
> I use single point AF, center point. I focus, re-compose and shoot. This is how I have been shooting for years. Other photographers move AF points and shoot. I thought moving AF would be faster and more accurate but when I tried it was time consuming for me esp. with 60+ focus points. Focus and re-composing is faster, I find. Even with 8-way multi controller, I don't find it easy/fast.
> ...



I do change the active autofocus points but my camera only has 9  I haven't spent enough time with cameras that have a large number of autofocus points but from what little I have read you are not supposed to hunt from amongst 65 points. You should choose a group of autofocus points to keep active and only choose from them (I may be wrong about this). If you get used to BBF, changing the autofocus points quickly is not difficult. Thumb on the autofocus points selector button, twirl the wheel, shift thumb to focus button and press, and then recompose if you need to. You can get the hang of it with practise. The shallower your depth of field, the more accurate your focusing needs to be and the more importance you need to pay to selecting the right autofocus point.

That said, I do use centre point focus and recompose in some situations, typically when either light or contrast prevent the other autofocus points from locking.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> I haven't spent enough time with cameras that have a large number of autofocus points but from what little I have read you are not supposed to hunt from amongst 65 points. You should choose a group of autofocus points to keep active and only choose from them (I may be wrong about this). If you get used to BBF, changing the autofocus points quickly is not difficult. Thumb on the autofocus points selector button, twirl the wheel, shift thumb to focus button and press, and then recompose if you need to. You can get the hang of it with practise. The shallower your depth of field, the more accurate your focusing needs to be and the more importance you need to pay to selecting the right autofocus point.
> 
> That said, I do use centre point focus and recompose in some situations, typically when either light or contrast prevent the other autofocus points from locking.


Yeah, I have been googling and reading/watching about this. I even bump into one argument that why BBF may not be as useful as few years ago. With latest cameras having lot of AF points and with good spread...
I read we can disable AF area options, not sure about disabling AF points. I will google and see if I can find any.
Right, only with practice it will become easy and quick.

Seems like I am the only one using only center point AF.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 17, 2017)

And here I'm a manual lens user shooting on full manual most of the time 

Still find it hard to get amazing focus on auto


----------



## nac (Aug 17, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> And here I'm a manual lens user shooting on full manual most of the time
> Still find it hard to get amazing focus on auto


Enjoy shooting in manual uh!!!
That sure would be challenging esp. when you're shooting wide open. I hope Sony's focus peaking would help to a great extent in that regard.

Have been watching/reading about moving focus points. I kinda feel that using just center point focus and recompose would be faster than moving focus points as long as I am shooting still subject/portraits even when shooting wide open. I am not gonna shoot up close to the subject and that recomposing is not gonna throw the focus off (I think). When I am shooting close like tight head shot, I guess that's when I have to use nearest focus point. For that I need to practice moving AF points.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 21, 2017)

nac said:


> Enjoy shooting in manual uh!!!
> That sure would be challenging esp. when you're shooting wide open. I hope Sony's focus peaking would help to a great extent in that regard.
> 
> Have been watching/reading about moving focus points. I kinda feel that using just center point focus and recompose would be faster than moving focus points as long as I am shooting still subject/portraits even when shooting wide open. I am not gonna shoot up close to the subject and that recomposing is not gonna throw the focus off (I think). When I am shooting close like tight head shot, I guess that's when I have to use nearest focus point. For that I need to practice moving AF points.


Sony focus peaking is pretty good. Plus over time you get used to seeing what a focused edge looks like (shimmering, slight distortion) so you begin to use that as well. 

Not all that good for fast moving stuff though. But have been able to use it a lot for functions and events


----------



## nac (Aug 21, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> But have been able to use it a lot for functions and events


Wow!!! Surprised.
You almost always shooting in manual?

Yet to try my hands on a MILC. Just little curious how the EVF is. I don't think I have seen anyone using in person, when I do I will sure ask them and see.


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2017)

@sujoyp 

Can the muli selector button in Nikon be customized to directly access things like ISO, WB, AF mode and all like in Canon?

1300D vs D3400

*priceguru.mu/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/383x383/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/r/priceguru-canon-1300d-back.jpg  *www.dummies.com/wp-content/uploads/nikond3400-back-view.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2017)

No the multi selector is only there to nevigate in the menus..it dosnt work as shortcut..thats the reason d7xxx series is popular coz of huge number of buttons

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> No the multi selector is only there to nevigate in the menus..it dosnt work as shortcut..thats the reason d7xxx series is popular coz of huge number of buttons


So quickest way to access to some of the key settings is by pressing "i" button and navigate using multi controller to select the settings.  I was kinda hoping that we could customize multi controller.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2017)

Nac at least in my d3100 it was not possible..thats the reason they say ui of nikon is not good..

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Nac at least in my d3100 it was not possible..thats the reason they say ui of nikon is not good..



I guess it's not just with D3100, even with other Nikon cameras (including D7000) multi controller can't be customized, right?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2017)

Yup multicontroller cant be customised... D7000 have a custom button and BFF button can be customised a bit..other then this there is a button for everything

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Yup multicontroller cant be customised... D7000 have a custom button and BFF button can be customised a bit..other then this there is a button for everything


I am wrestling with the thoughts of which one I should consider when I am buying.

Canon's button layout, magic lantern, price and a bit of a soft corner as I already have Canon 
vs
Nikon's IQ, battery life


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2017)

Nikon has announced D850, and it's impressive.

Like they say, market leader doesn't bother much wrt. product update, offering features. On the other hand, underdogs pushing their limits.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2017)

Nac what ever you get...check that it has sufficient buttons to quickly change the setup without looking at the screen . 

I think canon has reduced the buttons on 70D and included touch screen, it seems innovative but not so much when you want to change setting on fly or you are shooting in rains .
I may seems bit old style, but button layout really effects a lot.


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Nac what ever you get...check that it has sufficient buttons to quickly change the setup without looking at the screen .
> 
> I think canon has reduced the buttons on 70D and included touch screen, it seems innovative but not so much when you want to change setting on fly or you are shooting in rains .
> I may seems bit old style, but button layout really effects a lot.


That's kinda tough, that would cost a lot. As of now, I am just thinking about the very basic one, cheapest possible. I thought about used cameras, but almost all the time people quote more than my valuation. So dropped that idea.

70D and 80D have the exact same button layout. Even 77D has very similar layout, lacks few button on the top. But it makes up for that with navigation button on the back of the camera. 760D is pretty much the same as 77D, except AF ON button.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2017)

if layout or UI is really important then prefer canon. those menu navigation in nikon is tiresome, but gradually we get used to it


----------



## CRACING (Aug 24, 2017)

nac said:


> @sujoyp
> 
> Can the muli selector button in Nikon be customized to directly access things like ISO, WB, AF mode and all like in Canon?



The multi selector works as focus point or AF selector while taking photos and there isn't any other way for that. Hence it cannot be customized.

My D3200 and previous models have 4 way selector whereas D3300 and newer models have 8 way selector, that helps select focus points diagonally.

To change focus point in Canon 77D, 760D and etc, first you'll have to press AF point selection button and then use multi controller. In Nikon DSLRs, you can directly use multi-selector to change focus point.

I have set Fn button for ISO and Advance Mode Button (Bearded rectangle) helps to switch between single and Continuous frames. AF is set to AF-S and AF-area to single point focus. To change these, we have to negative in the main screen but I rarely change these. As of WB, I shoot RAW so not required to do that within the camera. To change EV, there is specific button for that near shutter release button. Hold the button and twist the mode dial. In manual mode, the same button works as aperture selector.

Many people say Nikon has unfriendly UI and/or buttons but I had no such issues. I just love those left side buttons and its my first preference when choosing my next DSLR. I don't really care about fancy features like flip, tilt, touch screens.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 29, 2017)

Among Canon's many announcements today is a new flash for macro photography that is a mere $1,000.
Moral of the story: If you complain about the price of flashguns, you will get one so expensive the ones you were complaining about will seem cheap in comparison


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 29, 2017)

Ha ha.... But a Rs 65000 makes even most cameras seem cheap


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't say that!!! God knows what insane price tag you will see on a lens cap next.


----------



## CRACING (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I thought to sell my DSLR kit if it goes for good price and buy D5300 with AF-P 70-300mm. I have listed my D3200+18-55mm+55-200mm on olx few days ago and its yet to be sold. Meanwhile, I got a buyer who is interested to buy 55-200mm only and I couldn't understand what to do. Others are low-balling or no response.

As you all know, D3200 is very basic dslr and lacks many important functions. I was new to dslr at the time of buying it and didn't thought much about features but after 20 months, now I feel very limited. I am not interested in flip screens in D5000 series and I also miss left side buttons on that series but I have no other options. Cannot go again for D3000 series nor I can afford D7000 series (new) atm.

Whats useful for me on D5300: Improved sensor and faster processor, much better auto focus system and exposure metering sensor, wide range of ISO selection (i.e 100, 125, 160, 200, 250.... whereas in D3200 its very limited, 100, 200, 400, 800), 39 focus points including 9 cross type, AE bracketing, wireless remote control via mobile and etc.

On the other hand, I wanted to go for AF-P 70-300mm which is a good lens for the given price but its 1/3rd stops slower at 300mm then AF-S 55-300mm. f6.3 and f5.6 respectively. May be it doesn't make much of a difference. At 200mm, it is f5.3 which is slightly better then my existing 55-200mm lens.

I have couple of options and need advice:

1. Sell my camera kit and 55-200mm. Go for D5300 dual lens kit. My preference.
2. Sell my camera kit only and keep 55-200mm. Go for D5300 body only or with 18-55mm. Gives more camera options but same reach. I can manage for sometime.
3. Sell 55-200mm and keep camera kit. Go for AF-S 55-300mm. Only gives more reach but still I'm limited in camera options.
4. Sell camera kit and keep 55-200mm. Look for used D7000 or D7100 body. Not sure if I can find it within my budget or I could afford one.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2017)

I want to reply you but  I am too busy in office. will get back to you in evening.


----------



## CRACING (Aug 31, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I want to reply you but  I am too busy in office. will get back to you in evening.


No problem bro, take your time.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2017)

ok first , I always tell people not to buy the base DSLR and get mid level DSLR . I myself used D3100 and I know the shortcommings very well.
But now that you have used it for 20 months and want to explore ahead, I wont recommend getting a midranger. 
Just jump directly to D7xxx series. Its just too much better then D3xxx in every way. I suggest getting used D7100 as D7000 is too old.

For how much are you selling your D3200+18-55 ...I dont think it will go more then 12-14k as it can be get for as low as 19k till last diwali. 
What is the total budget for next DSLR and lens. 
There is a huge difference between f5.6 and f6.3 . consider that.


----------



## CRACING (Aug 31, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> ok first , I always tell people not to buy the base DSLR and get mid level DSLR . I myself used D3100 and I know the shortcommings very well.
> But now that you have used it for 20 months and want to explore ahead, I wont recommend getting a midranger.
> Just jump directly to D7xxx series. Its just too much better then D3xxx in every way. I suggest getting used D7100 as D7000 is too old.
> 
> ...



Wish I know that before but anyway, I learnt lot from it and now I'm more confident in going deeper.

As of D7xxx series, I'm not a professional nor I own highend lens, so I'll not be able to make full use of it. In simple words, its just too highend for my usage and heavy.

I'm expecting around 25k including 55-200mm lens and if it sells, I will add 15k and buy D5300 dual lens kit. Costs 40k effectively on Paytm.

For 40k I can also get used D7100 but it comes with 18-105mm which I'm not interested. I'll have to sell that lens, wait for some days, add 10k more and get af-s 55-300mm.


----------



## nac (Aug 31, 2017)

Is it really worth to jump from 3000 to 5000 series esp. for those few extra features?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Wish I know that before but anyway, I learnt lot from it and now I'm more confident in going deeper.
> 
> As of D7xxx series, I'm not a professional nor I own highend lens, so I'll not be able to make full use of it. In simple words, its just too highend for my usage and heavy.
> 
> ...


My answer is going to disappoint you 

D7xxx series is not the professional series of Nikon. Dxxx series like D3xx, D5xx, D6xx, D7xx, D8xx are the professional series. D7xxx is just for knowledgable enthusiasts. My D7000 have all the feature I require anyday from bracketing to support of legacy lens..from taking 1000 shot on single charge to magnesium alloy body which is partly wetherproof . Its focus system may sound same with 39AF point and 9cross but its way faster to focus.

25k for D3200+18-55+55-200 wont be a good deal for me but now prices have increased, good luck

do you really want a combo lens. why not get a prime lens like 35mm for now and get the better body. you can slowly get the telephoto lens later. or if telephoto lens is the requirement then dont sell 55-200 now.


----------



## CRACING (Aug 31, 2017)

nac said:


> Is it really worth to jump from 3000 to 5000 series esp. for those few extra features?


I believe so but I have no urgency in upgrading. Also it will be easy on pocket to jump slowly then a big jump.

I have mentioned those that are worth for me but there are more features too. Like, no AA filter, better low light ISO, 14bit RAW, 5.0 fps and etc. Plus I can buy more AF-P lenses in future.



sujoyp said:


> My answer is going to disappoint you
> 
> D7xxx series is not the professional series of Nikon. Dxxx series like D3xx, D5xx, D6xx, D7xx, D8xx are the professional series. D7xxx is just for knowledgable enthusiasts. My D7000 have all the feature I require anyday from bracketing to support of legacy lens..from taking 1000 shot on single charge to magnesium alloy body which is partly wetherproof . Its focus system may sound same with 39AF point and 9cross but its way faster to focus.
> 
> ...



My heart wishes for D7100 but mind is not ready for it now. Anyhow I have to sell my camera first before I can decide on body. Camera prices have increased and my camera still has 4+ months warranty so I think now its the right time to sell it.

I already have 35mm which I'm not going to sell but I also need telephoto lens for bird photography. My 55-200 is very limited for that and I thought to go for 70-300mm. Unfortunately my D3200 doesn't support it so upgrading is the option. Buying 55-300mm for D3200 gives more reach but similar image quality and auto focus.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 2, 2017)

Unless you have really crazy deals going on the main lenses, Legacy lenses are a great way to test new lenses. Plus if you have an enthusiastic group with same mount cameras you can always share lenses

Trust me, any body you buy will always miss some features that you'll want later. So dont sweat it too much


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 2, 2017)

CRACING said:


> wide range of ISO selection (i.e 100, 125, 160, 200, 250.... whereas in D3200 its very limited, 100, 200, 400, 800)


Unless you do a lot of flash photography playing with lighting ratios these in-between ISO levels are not of much use. They are usually software generated steps, not hardware gain. Shoot in raw and post process to get much better results for those in-between steps.


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry for jumping in late, but why not a mirrorless @CRACING ?
A6000 as far as I know allows enough level of control you will need, and then some more. While it might not be as good as Nikon 7xxx, the sensor is same (similar, Nikon uses Sony sensor. Go canon if you want a better live view performance) and if you work with raws, it doesn't make a difference at all. 
As for the lenses, I think Sony has focal length which you require as kit lenses (and then some G series lens which you don't really need), but I wouldn't vouch for them (or Nikon kit lenses for that matter). 14 bit raw is overrated, mostly because when you push shadows, you are degrading the image quality anyway (unless you go for precise local adjustments).
Also, look at Olympus OM-D E-M10 mark ii/iii . They have stabilized sensor, excellent handling and are a joy to use. And if you can, look for Fuji T-20 too, which has a slightly different color filter and features which even Nikon 7xxx series don't have.
The thing is, when you are buying a new camera, you are investing in the system - mirrorless is the future. If you want a DSLR styled camera, then go for Canon just because the lenses will be compatible with existing and future mirrorless.

Read this about bit depth : Raw bit depth is about dynamic range, not the number of colors you get to capture


----------



## CRACING (Sep 3, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Unless you have really crazy deals going on the main lenses, Legacy lenses are a great way to test new lenses. Plus if you have an enthusiastic group with same mount cameras you can always share lenses
> Trust me, any body you buy will always miss some features that you'll want later. So dont sweat it too much



Sorry I didn't get your first sentence. Wish I could test similar lenses but I couldn't afford two lenses same time. Either I have to keep 55-200mm which is my 2nd favorite lens (First is 35mm) or sell it and go for 70-300mm. Other lenses are not easily afford for me or I don't have to invest much.

As of sharing lenses, I don't know anybody who uses DSLR and if any, it will be Canon. 

Last line is true. Its worth to spend on lenses then body but I'm looking for upgrade to D5300 just because it supports AF-P.
I been waiting for Nikon since many months to update D3200 firmware so that it supports AF-P but I have lost the hopes now. 



raja manuel said:


> Unless you do a lot of flash photography playing with lighting ratios these in-between ISO levels are not of much use. They are usually software generated steps, not hardware gain. Shoot in raw and post process to get much better results for those in-between steps.



I use manual flash light for indoor photography and I think wide range of ISOs may help a little but yes, it can be altered in post process too.

@Siddhartht

Sorry, but I'm not really interested in mirrorless and any other brands. Because I'm into Nikon system and cannot switch now. My favorite lens is 35mm. 

Yes, I always shoot in RAW so thanks for the link. I will surely read about RAW bit depth.

Update:

On olx, people are low-balling like 18k for dual lens kit which isn't worth to sell. Those people don't know anything about dslr's, spec and value.

Anyway, I will keep the sale going and look forward for serious buyers.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2017)

Cracing even I had to sell my d3100 kit for 10k as people were getting new for 18k 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Sep 3, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Cracing even I had to sell my d3100 kit for 10k as people were getting new for 18k
> 
> Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


hmm. 

If I don't get reasonable offers then I'll postpone the sale to next year. Meanwhile if I find good offers for 55-200mm then I'll sell it and buy 55-300mm.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Finally I have sold my camera. Had lot of negotiations with many buyers and finalized for 19k single lens with one of serious buyer. For the other lens (55-200) he was offering only 1-2k which is too low so I didn't sell it. He took the camera+kit lens today and paid full cash. 

Now the hunt begins for new/used Nikon DSLR body. Unfortunately Paytm withdrawn 25% cb and replaced it to 20% so I'll have to wait if I wish to buy D5300.

As of used D7100, I have asked the seller if he wants to sell body only and yet to receive reply. However, I don't think he will because he is upgrading to full frame. I cannot afford full kit for 40k

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 5, 2017)

One suggestion, all the ecom sites are going to do high discount sales near Diwali. If you can wait that long then definitely buy then


----------



## CRACING (Sep 6, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> One suggestion, all the ecom sites are going to do high discount sales near Diwali. If you can wait that long then definitely buy then



Sure, I will wait for best offers. The other lens (55-200mm) is almost sold too. I got a buyer for 8k and he is coming tomorrow to take it.

Totally I got 27k which is more then my expectation and now I can go for D5300 with dual lens. I hope the 25% Paytm cb will return soon and I'll buy the camera from jj metha seller.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2017)

wow you  got a great deal...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2017)

Guys is there any mobile application where I upload and share here. Flickr, insta are all image sharing. I want a cloud sort of.


----------



## nac (Sep 9, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Guys is there any mobile application where I upload and share here. Flickr, insta are all image sharing. I want a cloud sort of.


What's the difference between "cloud sort" and flickr?
Flickr and insta both have mobile app, I hope you know that...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2017)

I know that nac...i haveit on mobile..but then i will have to create a saperate profile . i dontwant mobile pics on my flickr profile

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Sep 9, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I know that nac...i haveit on mobile..but then i will have to create a saperate profile . i dontwant mobile pics on my flickr profile


Create a separate profile then, or you can restrict who can view what pictures. By restricting, mobile photos will be limited to few people or just you.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2017)

Then i will not beable to share it

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Sep 9, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Then i will not beable to share it


I don't get it. Why you can't be able to share it?


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 9, 2017)

I would like just the opposite - a non-mobile oriented image storing/sharing site. I don't need to give every website my phone number.

Sujoy, if you're building a website wouldn't you be able to host images the way you want?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2017)

No no you all are getting it wrong..i just want to upload my pics from my mobile..but if i share on insta people will be able to see all good bad pics..
If i create a flickr profile then i will have to switch between my main profile and this one..

But i guess flickr profile is a easy idea

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Sep 9, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> No no you all are getting it wrong..i just want to upload my pics from my mobile..but if i share on insta people will be able to see all good bad pics..
> If i create a flickr profile then i will have to switch between my main profile and this one..
> 
> But i guess flickr profile is a easy idea


Then don't upload those not good photos. No one will be seeing them.
If you're mobile have an option to have two number of same apps, you don't have to switch between two profiles (if you decide to have two separate profiles) or like already said, just keep one profile and keep the not good photos in private.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2017)

Hmmm ok let me see what can be done...mobile pics arenot as good as dslr ones..so was thinking to keep it saperate

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 11, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Guys is there any mobile application where I upload and share here. Flickr, insta are all image sharing. I want a cloud sort of.



I am using Mega on the PC for cloud backup of my photos.  Not really sure what you want to do but it has 50GB free storage. 
It has an mobile app and it says you can use it to share as well but I haven't used mobile version.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 11, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I am using Mega on the PC for cloud backup of my photos.  Not really sure what you want to do but it has 50GB free storage.
> It has an mobile app and it says you can use it to share as well but I haven't used mobile version.


Thats great...I will check this


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2017)

Good times for photography is comming  I mean by atmosphere . I have already lined up for this and next weekend for outdoors  
Will be going to Satara Kaas Vally on 23rd ...hope flowers have blossomed .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 15, 2017)

Winters also make the photo walks and all more fun


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2017)

yes..but its raining in mumbai from morning ...will try to go tomorrow

Rain rain go away...come only on weekday


----------



## CRACING (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Few days ago I visited a local Nikon store to check D5300. Its a nice looking camera and feels more advanced. Handling isn't as comfortable as my previously dslr, may be because the location of buttons is different and it weights a little more. Articulated screen is good and would be useful sometimes. AF-P lens is very fast, accurate and makes no sound. However, there is noticeable vignetting wide open in raw format.

Another thing I noticed is the color of lcd. It looks little yellowish or warm. My D3200 had blueish lcd. I don't know why is it so. Shop keeper had no idea about this and I had no time to compare with other cameras. Today I researched about it online and found this article. Even the highend Nikon D4, D800 has such warm tint and Nikon says its accurate (Link). Do you have any idea about this?

Cost for single lens kit is 38k and dual lens kit 48k. Its much higher then online stores. Anyway, I'm waiting for offers on Amazon and flipkart festive sales. Lets see what happens. 

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2017)

@*CRACING  its good that you liked D5300. Regarding the LCD, I am fine with D7000 LCD. Although I use it only for changing settings and checking the pics. What is your purpose of LCD? I use viewfinder 99% time so didnt even check for tint *


----------



## CRACING (Sep 19, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @CRACING  its good that you liked D5300. Regarding the LCD, I am fine with D7000 LCD. Although I use it only for changing settings and checking the pics. What is your purpose of LCD? I use viewfinder 99% time so didnt even check for tint


Not much useful for me either but I quite liked the warm color. It makes the pictures look better. 

Only thing is, I shoot in RAW and sometimes I retouch or post process within the camera. If the color of camera lcd (Warm) and my pc monitor is different (cool), then changing white balance within camera will make the photos look more blueish in my monitor. This is just my thought and I will only know when I get the camera.


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2017)

^ Flipkart big billion sale starts tomorrow, right? and Amazon offers starts day after tomorrow. Grab one when you find a good offer.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 19, 2017)

nac said:


> ^ Flipkart big billion sale starts tomorrow, right? and Amazon offers starts day after tomorrow. Grab one when you find a good offer.


Yep but I will probably buy from jj mehta seller via paytm, because he is authorized dealer of Nikon and his name is listed in Nikon  India website. This way I won't have issues with warranty claims.

I guess the price will be around 38-39k for dual lens kit. Incase Amazon or flipkart lists for much lower price then I might consider.


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 19, 2017)

CRACING said:


> However, there is noticeable vignetting wide open in raw format.


How did you identify this? You were able to get the raw files from the store camera?



CRACING said:


> Another thing I noticed is the color of lcd. It looks little yellowish or warm. My D3200 had blueish lcd. I don't know why is it so. Shop keeper had no idea about this and I had no time to compare with other cameras. Today I researched about it online and found this article. Even the highend Nikon D4, D800 has such warm tint and Nikon says its accurate (Link). Do you have any idea about this?


No idea, except to say that this is why you don't set white balance or exposure based on the camera screen. Use a reference point to set these. The same issue affects the screens on which we see the photos later as well, so there is no point criticising colours in any one's photos unless both have a fully colour managed workflow.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 19, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> How did you identify this? You were able to get the raw files from the store camera?


I have set image quality to RAW and took sample shots at 18mm. In the camera screen I could clearly see vignetting in all four corners but it wasn't much visible stopped down to f5.6 and in jpg format.

My D3200 with AF-S 18-55mm didn't had such noticeable vignetting.



> No idea, except to say that this is why you don't set white balance or exposure based on the camera screen. Use a reference point to set these. The same issue affects the screens on which we see the photos later as well, so there is no point criticising colours in any one's photos unless both have a fully colour managed workflow.



Indeed. Now I have doubt on my monitor color calibration and it is set to cool.


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 19, 2017)

CRACING said:


> I have set image quality to RAW and took sample shots at 18mm. In the camera screen I could clearly see vignetting in all four corners but it wasn't much visible stopped down to f5.6 and in jpg format.
> 
> My D3200 with AF-S 18-55mm didn't had such noticeable vignetting.


The image you see in the camera screen is the JPG that is embedded in the raw file, which is no different from the plain JPG file (except maybe for resolution). You will not see differences between JPG and raw on the camera screen.


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Yep but I will probably buy from jj mehta seller via paytm, because he is authorized dealer of Nikon and his name is listed in Nikon  India website. This way I won't have issues with warrant claims.
> 
> I guess the price will be around 38-39k for dual lens kit. Incase Amazon or flipkart lists for much lower price then I might consider.


D5300 + dual lens for 38k?


----------



## CRACING (Sep 19, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> The image you see in the camera screen is the JPG that is embedded in the raw file, which is no different from the plain JPG file (except maybe for resolution). You will not see differences between JPG and raw on the camera screen.


Hmm, but I think I saw vignetting being fixed when I set image quality to jpg fine. Anyway, will see it again once I get the camera.



nac said:


> D5300 + dual lens for 38k?



Yes, Paytm says there will be min 20% cashback for cameras starting from midnight.

D5300 + dual lens costs ~47.7k so effective price will be 38.2k and cashback of 9.5k will be credited to Paytm wallet.


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Yes, Paytm says there will be min 20% cashback for cameras starting from midnight.
> 
> D5300 + dual lens costs ~47.7k so effective price will be 38.2k and cashback of 9.5k will be credited to Paytm wallet.


Okay, that's after adding coupons/special offer price. I thought it's without coupons or any offers.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 20, 2017)

Paytm sale is already live. You might want to do a quick comparison tomorrow and check the offline prices before you buy


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2017)

I just checked Paytm. That 20% off is not instant. If the listing price of the product we buy is 50k, we have to pay the full amount and cashback will be credited in Paytm money after some time. At least can we withdraw/send that money to our bank account or we have to use that Paytm money to buy something from Paytm?


----------



## CRACING (Sep 20, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Paytm sale is already live. You might want to do a quick comparison tomorrow and check the offline prices before you buy



I will wait till midnight for flipkart electronics sale. 

Offline is 48k and they may give discount till 45k max.



nac said:


> I just checked Paytm. That 20% off is not instant. If the listing price of the product we buy is 50k, we have to pay the full amount and cashback will be credited in Paytm money after some time. At least can we withdraw/send that money to our bank account or we have to use that Paytm money to buy something from Paytm?



Yep, we have to pay full listing amount and after the product is shipped, cashback will be credited. To transfer cashback to bank account, Paytm charges 3%

My car insurance is due next month so I can use the cashback for renew. Otherwise it will be useful for me to pay electricity bills, landline bills and etc.

Also my paytm account is KYC verified so incase of refunds, I won't face issues such as funds stuck. FYI; KYC account has 1 lakh wallet limit and non-KYC has 20k limit.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Flipkart didn't give much discount (44.5k) and amazon is stuck at single lens kits. So after the midnight, I went ahead and bought the D5300 dual lens kit from JJ Metha via Paytm. Paid 49.5k in-which I will get ~10k cashback so effective price is 39.5k 

I will update with quick review once I receive the camera. I also want to buy water geyser on Paytm so waiting for the cashback to be credited.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2017)

Great..congratulations

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Yep, we have to pay full listing amount and after the product is shipped, cashback will be credited. To transfer cashback to bank account, Paytm charges 3%
> 
> My car insurance is due next month so I can use the cashback for renew. Otherwise it will be useful for me to pay electricity bills, landline bills and etc.
> 
> Also my paytm account is KYC verified so incase of refunds, I won't face issues such as funds stuck. FYI; KYC account has 1 lakh wallet limit and non-KYC has 20k limit.


Compared with flipkart and amazon, here we can withdraw paytm money. In that regard, it's good despite charging 3% for that. For 10k cashback, 3% is Rs. 300/-. Better assume it's 9700/- cashback instead of 10k.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 21, 2017)

nac said:


> Compared with flipkart and amazon, here we can withdraw paytm money. In that regard, it's good despite charging 3% for that. For 10k cashback, 3% is Rs. 300/-. Better assume it's 9700/- cashback instead of 10k.



My camera has been shipped via bluedart and cb is credited. I have placed order for AO smith HSE-HAS 15L geyser and for that I'll receive ~1.3k cashback.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2017)

Goooood

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2017)

CRACING said:


> My camera has been shipped via bluedart and cb is credited. I have placed order for AO smith HSE-HAS 15L geyser and for that I'll receive ~1.3k cashback.


Paytm money has any expiry date or something like we have to use it on or before xy date?


----------



## CRACING (Sep 22, 2017)

nac said:


> Paytm money has any expiry date or something like we have to use it on or before xy date?



I don't think there is expiry date as there is no such mention in their website or app. However, its best to be used within a year, especially cashback funds. If you open paytm bank account, then you'll get 4% per annum sb interest.

In Amazon Pay, gift cards (Thats what they call for cashbacks) has expiry date of 1 year and money that you add from cards has no expiry date.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2017)

paytm have amazing cashback offers...but right now my wishlist is already full


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 22, 2017)

No expiration date on money in paytm wallet.


----------



## CRACING (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I was very busy and could not update on my new Nikon D5300 purchase. I got it last Sunday and its a wonderful camera as expected. Weights a little more and feels good in hands. The location of buttons has changed on this new camera so initially I had difficulty operating it. The screen is little yellowish or warm, yet pleasant to view. I have taken some bird photos and will post them in photography thread soon.

Nikon AF-P 18-55mm and 70-300mm lenses take sharp photos from end to end focal length and wide open. The focus ring is electronic so its very smooth and precise but works only when the camera is ON. In other words, focus ring is connected to AF motor and that moves the lens elements. Both the lenses have different filter size (55mm and 58mm respectively) so I had to buy two MC-UV filters for them. Unfortunately my other filters (Closeup and CPL) are 52mm which can be used on my 35mm lens only.

Here is list of features that I find very helpful and the same were lacking in D3200.

1. Framing grid in viewfinder. Helpful for products photography.
2. Auto ISO display in viewfinder. ISO sensitivity can be seen in viewfinder before the taking shot.
3. 39 AF points, 9 of them are cross type.
4. Wide range of ISO selection.
5. Customizable compensation values for minimum shutter speed in Auto ISO. i.e Slower, slow, normal, fast, faster
6. Low and high continuous release modes. Helpful for bird photography.
7. Give rating for photos within the camera.
8. Customizable my menu list. I can add useful settings in that list so I don't have to search in main list.
9. Built-in Wifi. I can use qDslrDashboard app to take photos from my smartphone without a wire connection. Tested and works fine.
10. Last but not least, the flip screen. I'm not really a fan of it but it does need a credit.

As of MC-UV filters, I always use them to prevent dust, fingerprints, damage and etc to front element. I have MC-UV filters from three brands, Marumi, Meco and JJC. All of them are excellent but the Meco is little better as it produces least amount of light flare and reflection. Also it is super hydrophobic and fingerprints/oil marks can be cleaned easily.

I have also bought a bigger dslr bag from ebay (Cost Rs. 1250/-) so I can carry multiple lenses and necessary stuffs. The one provided free with the camera isn't big enough and material quality is inferior.

Thats it. I have taken plenty of products snapshots and uploaded the same to my Google photos. To view them, please click here.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## CRACING (Oct 3, 2017)

nac said:


> Yeah, it's sharp. Other than AF noise, do you find anything significantly better than 55-200?



Yep, the first one has very noticeable noise and I didn't tried to reduce it in post-processing.

Indeed, AF-P 70-300mm lens takes sharper photos even at lower shutter speed and wide open. With the 55-200mm, I had to keep shutter speed equal to or greater then focal length and f/8 to get similar sharp photos.

Other things I like are:

1. AF motor is very fast and silent. Of course, AF module in the body is also better (4800DX whereas 1000DX in D3200) that gives accurate results, even in low light.
2. The lens longer then 55-200 vr 2 because its not collapsible. I find it more comfortable to hold the barrel and zoom. The locking mechanism in 55-200 vr 2 was annoying to me.
3. Focus ring is wide enough and smooth to operate. 55-200 vr 2 had focusing ring on front element and it used to move forward and backward while zooming. Pretty annoying.
4. The lens is neither heavy nor light, balanced perfectly with the D5300 body.

Things I wish it had:

1. Metal mount instead of plastic. My 35mm lens has metal mount and its a small lens.
2. Mechanical A/M and VR switches. Not a big deal though.
3. Standard 55mm starting focal length instead 70mm. Probably I don't miss 55-70mm focal length.
4. Hood with the lens. I have to buy again from China.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 6, 2017)

Awesome purchase and review. Waiting for tons of pics from the new cam and lenses


----------



## raja manuel (Nov 15, 2017)

Sony launches the A7R III for a kidney-sacrificing Rs. 2,65,000. Sony is taking some really big swings at the full frame mirrorless market. Canon and Nikon should respond next year, which could make this a very interesting fight.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Sony launches the A7R III for a kidney-sacrificing Rs. 2,65,000. Sony is taking some really big swings at the full frame mirrorless market. Canon and Nikon should respond next year, which could make this a very interesting fight.


Nikonions are happy with there d850 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm really happy with Sony and their current progress, specially how they improved the overall usability features with A7r iii.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 17, 2017)

The new sony mirrorless cameras have literally forced  people to consider mirrorless cameras as pro material. Plus the idea of putting usable features (sensor stabilization for legacy lenses, high sensitivity) over incremental tech improvements has paid off well.

Its amazing how you now see a lot more of these small cams along with the normal canikon full frames. Looking for more awesomeness to come


----------



## raja manuel (Nov 22, 2017)

Departing from the cameras we usually talk about: Canon has launched a new camera, the ME20F-SHN that has a full frame 2.26 MP sensor delivering 4 million+ ISO light sensitivity for networked surveillance applications. It even has an EF mount so you can put an L lens on this thing if you want to. I don't know if I would be creeped out or flattered if someone went to all that trouble to spy on me


----------



## CRACING (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello Friends
I have finally got 50mm prime lens. 

Found a refurbished Nikon AF 50mm F1.8D on ebay india for 4.8k and bought the same after some conversions with the seller. He said the lens is in good condition and comes with latest invoice; just that its box is damaged badly hence selling it for low price.

Today I got the lens and lucky, the original box is just seal-broken but not damaged anywhere. User manual, warranty card, invoice are included in the box. DOM is June 2017.  The lens is good as new and working fine with my Nikon D5300. Obviously it doesn't auto focus but manual focus is easier with the help of green focus dot and MF scale. Aperture ring cannot be used in entry-level Nikon DSLR body, it gives FEE error otherwise. So it should be set to smallest (i.e F22) and then we have to change the aperture in the body using command dial.

Here you can find snapshots of my gear which includes 50mm lens (Please scroll down). I will take some photos soon and post in photography thread.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2017)

Thats great CRACING. Even I started with 50mm 1.8 AF with my D3100. I used it for reversing for macro photography. Nikon is still making those 50mm 1.8D ...I though nikon is making all AFS lenses now days.

playing with 50mm for 'Photography ' is fun but your subject will get frustated if its waiting with a pose for you to shoot


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year guys


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 3, 2018)

A very happy new year everyone *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180103/c34e8fdfda977ffd196abe0658684342.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy New year everyone..@nac and @izziko amlan. I also shot some nice birds on 31st at Nagpur...just if I get time to edit and post


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2018)

Interesting stat.

Only 11 fixed lens cameras were announced last year. There were more DSLR/MILC last year than compacts.  My guess is they shipped more ILC than fixed lens cameras last year. This would be the first time.
No point and shoot camera in that 11. 
Large sensor - 4
Bridge - 1
Rugged - 4
Travel zoom - 2

Even Canon, Nikon didn't announce one. Probably this is the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2018)

nac said:


> Interesting stat.
> 
> Only 11 fixed lens cameras were announced last year. There were more DSLR/MILC last year than compacts.  My guess is they shipped more ILC than fixed lens cameras last year. This would be the first time.
> No point and shoot camera in that 11.
> ...


This was bound to happen...i took my s90 to marrige and found it inferior to my g6 in many ways..compacts will gradually go..

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 9, 2018)

More likely the focus will shift to "high-end" compacts like Sony RX series and so on. Even Panasonic has some excellent "compacts"...which cost upward of 600USD.


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2018)

Manufacturers used to announce in CES, but this year no hint of any announcements. Just Panasonic announced it's GH5s.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2018)

the advance compacts are too costly to consider...people dont find much advantage to consider compact cameras rather then ILC ..
advance compact cams with 1inch sensor and 4k recording with wifi and bluetooth should price should fall below 20k to become mainstream


----------



## Tenida (Jan 9, 2018)

Guys recently got action camera for travel blog. Want to ask you how to take steady video recording? *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180109/369c2c95e71703a6889ff6b33d560180.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180109/9e1b9d865e2dcee8d9db63687ae441b4.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180109/1c37a59e506d704f37e1f33bd3a59aa6.jpg

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jan 9, 2018)

Tenida said:


> Guys recently got action camera for travel blog. Want to ask you how to take steady video recording? *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180109/369c2c95e71703a6889ff6b33d560180.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180109/9e1b9d865e2dcee8d9db63687ae441b4.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180109/1c37a59e506d704f37e1f33bd3a59aa6.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Congrats. From where and price?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 9, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Congrats. From where and price?


From gearbest.com. price 137.99$

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> the advance compacts are too costly to consider...people dont find much advantage to consider compact cameras rather then ILC ..
> advance compact cams with 1inch sensor and 4k recording with wifi and bluetooth should price should fall below 20k to become mainstream


Cheapest 1" compact was RX100 for 25k. No one beat that price in that last 5 yrs. I really expected Canon would price it cheaper than Sony, at least price fall after 6 months. Nothing happened.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2018)

Then maybe in the international market its considered cheap what we consider costly..even 25k for 5 yr product is not cheap

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 9, 2018)

nac said:


> Just Panasonic announced it's GH5s.


I don't know if the word 'just' applies there  It's a pretty special camera, 10.2 MP MOS sensor delivering ISO 51,200 without extending, plus a bunch of other features that make it a camera aimed at professionals (if the price tag wasn't already a clue).


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> I don't know if the word 'just' applies there  It's a pretty special camera, 10.2 MP MOS sensor delivering ISO 51,200 without extending, plus a bunch of other features that make it a camera aimed at professionals (if the price tag wasn't already a clue).



@raja manuel  I would really want to get hold of these nice new cams, but as a secondry to my DSLR. That is the reason I cant spend 50k for a P&S . if it cost 20k then I may justify it.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 10, 2018)

Small question what is the difference between mirrorless camera and DSLR? I have seen many professional photographers buying Mirrorless camera instead of DSLR? Slightly confused.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2018)

basic difference is in name 
DSLR - Digital single-lens reflex  ...the light falls on a mirror and then send to the sensor to create image
mirrorless - the light falls directly on the sensor as no mirror is there.

Due to the mirror, DSLR are big and mirrorless are small and compact.


----------



## satinder (Jan 12, 2018)

Tenida said:


> Small question what is the difference between mirrorless camera and DSLR? I have seen many professional photographers buying Mirrorless camera instead of DSLR? Slightly confused.


If want instant photographs and do not bother about small things, go for Mirror less.
If want to be a pro and enjoy photography more then DSLR is best.
Check your passion first.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2018)

Yesterday ordered a basic DSLR backpack from amazon which will be delivered today or tomorrow. Bought this as I want to put my TC+300mmf4 attached. I am bit frustatated to attach TC to lens and lens to DSLR every time. The bag seems to big enough to take attached DSLR also.

My lowepro 200AW could only fit lens in its full length. So this becomes my camera bag number 4.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 12, 2018)

satinder said:


> If want instant photographs and do not bother about small things, go for Mirror less.
> If want to be a pro and enjoy photography more then DSLR is best.
> Check your passion first.


This is a very old fashioned view. Many professionals use mirrorless cameras with jaw dropping results. There are some areas where DSLRs still have an advantage, but that is rapidly shrinking. Unless you are the kind of person who needs a 1DX type of camera (Olympics coverage, warzone photojournalism) you can use a mirrorless camera. Even for those applications, it is unclear if mirrorless's disadvantage is due to any inherent technical drawback or just that the two manufacturers who have a lot of experience in that area are not yet making flagship mirrorless cameras.
There is no lack of passion amongst mirrorless camera users.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 13, 2018)

Well...to be honest it depends. The only advantage DSLRs have for now is the build quality...Sony doesn't have nice weather sealing. Otherwise I have seen many people use A7r/A7s xx series for studio work...people who probably won't even touch DSLRs again and have photography as primary source of income.

@sujoyp, I'm thinking of buying a backpack from Peakdesign...but it is so expensive...I can buy a lens for that price xD


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2018)

Yey got the new bag...bag is bit too big for my taste..my d7000+300mm+tc looks small there.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180113/4ae2142585c364e1d03ca937c9136930.jpg

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 14, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Yey got the new bag...bag is bit too big for my taste..my d7000+300mm+tc looks small there.
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180113/4ae2142585c364e1d03ca937c9136930.jpg
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


Is the one on the side your old bag? That seems huge as well.

I've met lots of guys shooting professionally that have switched to mirrorless. The ones that don't usually say
- need live viewfinder
- want/have a huge selection of lenses
- weather sealing is needed

So it's more about comfort. everything else sony and olympus have caught up or surpassed.

Btw my 2nd hand 75-300 4.5-5.6 is here*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180114/6a1b1f355a67be194638edc3d64af9e0.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Is the one on the side your old bag? That seems huge as well.
> 
> I've met lots of guys shooting professionally that have switched to mirrorless. The ones that don't usually say
> - need live viewfinder
> ...


My old bag was not so big but of good quality..lowepro 200aw...new one is basically for my birding combo.and any future purchases.

Your 70-300 looks good and solid..looks heavy

Problem with mirrorless is if i attach big birding lens or macro lens with flash then weight will be again lot..i will loose the advantage of it being light and small

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 14, 2018)

It's quite heavy, but then it seems to be really well constructed. The advantage is that for most uses you'll carry only the kit lens and it'll be compact. But you have the flexibility to add longer lenses, flash etc. Also the ability to use legacy lenses using focus peaking and adapters is a huge huge plus. I now have some 5-6 vintage lenses and they are mostly amazing


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 14, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Btw my 2nd hand 75-300 4.5-5.6 is here*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180114/6a1b1f355a67be194638edc3d64af9e0.jpg


That's a really long lens. Is it non-telephoto?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 14, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> That's a really long lens. Is it non-telephoto?


Didn't understand this. Its a 75-200 zoom lens


Is this in relation to the length of the lens being longer than the focal length? Almost 5-6cm in the front is the folding lens hood.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2018)

@izzikio_rage : Thats a Rocket Launcher


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 15, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Didn't understand this. Its a 75-200 zoom lens
> 
> 
> Is this in relation to the length of the lens being longer than the focal length? Almost 5-6cm in the front is the folding lens hood.


Yep. Even accounting for the lens cap it does look long, but that might just be the perspective.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 17, 2018)

2017 update for Japan’s camera market, which is considered a barometer for the rest of the region. 2016 data is in ().
DSLR
Canon 61.1% (63.3%)
Nikon 34.4% (31.6%)
Ricoh/Pentax 4.2% (4.8%)

Mirrorless
Olympus 27.7% (26.8%)
Canon 21.3% (18.5%)
Sony 20.2% (17.9%)

Lenses
Canon 21.9% (24%)
Sigma 16.2% (14.3%)
Tamron 13.7% (Nikon was in 3rd place with 12.5%)

Nikon has seen a bit of a rebound in the DSLR market but is still a long way behind Canon, and has even dropped out of 3rd place in the lens market. Canon is still staying ahead of Sony in the mirrorless segment.

Nikon is supposed to fire its big guns in 2018 with APS-C and full frame mirrorless cameras. Canon’s full frame is supposed to come later, but given that they’re conducting surveys of what photographers would want in a flagship mirrorless we may not see one this year. The lens mount question alone is enough to give a few sleepless nights. This year should be interesting.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> 2017 update for Japan’s camera market, which is considered a barometer for the rest of the region. 2016 data is in ().
> DSLR
> Canon 61.1% (63.3%)
> Nikon 34.4% (31.6%)
> ...


How canon ahead in mirrorless market...i though there mirrorless is big flop

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jan 17, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> How canon ahead in mirrorless market...i though there mirrorless is big flop


As Raja mentioned, the numbers are of Japan only. Sony or some report claims that in US, Sony sold more number of ILC than Nikon. 

Being a market leader, they don't have to have a better product than their rivals always. Canon is a big player, have better distribution network.

Splendor/Activa sells more that doesn't mean they are the best in their segment.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 18, 2018)

The original M received negative reviews for its slow autofocus, but even then carved a niche for itself in video. The subsequent Ms have been much more successful. It's not as if Sony hasn't received its share of backlash from users (if not from reviewers) such as alienating the astrophotography community with its 'star eating' algorithm.


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2018)

Friend bought Sigma 85 1.4 art lens and finds that RAW files taken using this lens can't be pushed as much as photographs taken using Canon lens. Did anyone know or read about this?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2018)

nac said:


> Friend bought Sigma 85 1.4 art lens and finds that RAW files taken using this lens can't be pushed as much as photographs taken using Canon lens. Did anyone know or read about this?


Wow sigma 85mm 1.4 art...must be very costly
No nac didnt know about raw files from this

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 20, 2018)

I haven't heard about it, but it is not, in itself, surprising. When you pay less you usually get less. Whether there really is a material difference and where it lies could make for an interesting analysis, but we need a lot more information.
Was it a ceteris paribus comparison? What lenses were being compared? Sigma 85 f/.1.4 vs. Canon 85 f/.1.4? Was it a test of identical scenes in identical lighting?
How was the exposure done? Was the difference in t-stop, in any, corrected before testing?
What does push mean in this sense? Push exposure, sharpness, saturation? Is there more noise, colours going out of gamut?
What software was used to process the raw file? Did the software automatically pickup a lens profile for one lens but not the other? Adobe may work with the big manufacturers to tune ACR for their products. Canon's DPP also includes DLO which could make a difference.
What camera was used? I think some Canon DSLRs have DLO built in, which can also make a difference.


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2018)

No, it's not side by side comparison, no identical subject, lighting, exposure or any settings. He just said Canon lenses, it can be 18-135 or even 70-200 f2.8 IS and no he doesn't have Canon 85 f1.4. Camera can be anything from 70D to 1DX MII. Didn't discuss much in detail. When he said that, it was something new to me. It's surprising to hear something like this after reading overwhelming amount of positive reviews of the lens. 

Push in the sense increasing/decreasing exposure, contrast, saturation, highlights, shadows and all sorts of things. They predominantly using Photoshop for processing may be bit of Lightroom as well. He said it's more like working with the jpeg file than a RAW file.

I don't PP much and even when I do, I don't push things too much. I shot couple of shots with that lens and I find it's too sharp, in fact I wanted to soften it in post.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 21, 2018)

The amount of difference he experiences (more like a JPG than a raw) is surprising. He could have got a bad copy of the lens, but without doing an apples to apples test the more likely causes are that he was processing a JPG and not a raw, or he is suffering from some type of buyer's remorse.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2018)

It's RAW.

That didn't sound like a buyer's remorse, more of an observation I would say.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 26, 2018)

Strange, i don't think the ability to push files depends on the lens at all. My guess is that the images came out low contrast (needs a lens hood) or there is some distortion (needs a lens profile in lightroom)


----------



## nac (Feb 1, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Strange, i don't think the ability to push files depends on the lens at all. My guess is that the images came out low contrast (needs a lens hood) or there is some distortion (needs a lens profile in lightroom)


May be a little strange. Remember Sujoy's photographs taken using Sigma telephoto zoom and do you see the photographs taken using his latest telephoto prime 300mm? He has posted some original photos for us to PP long back. I am sure 300mm prime photos would be lot of more pushable than Sigma telephoto zoom.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2018)

nac said:


> May be a little strange. Remember Sujoy's photographs taken using Sigma telephoto zoom and do you see the photographs taken using his latest telephoto prime 300mm? He has posted some original photos for us to PP long back. I am sure 300mm prime photos would be lot of more pushable than Sigma telephoto zoom.


Yaah i heard this resolution capability when nikon released there 36mp dslr..people said it need good lenses to get good capable pics

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Feb 2, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Is the one on the side your old bag? That seems huge as well.
> 
> I've met lots of guys shooting professionally that have switched to mirrorless. The ones that don't usually say
> - need live viewfinder
> ...



Hamara bhi photoshoot karo kabhi yaar. Hum bhi Tom Cruise bane.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Hamara bhi photoshoot karo kabhi yaar. Hum bhi Tom Cruise bane.


I am going to shoot my first prewedding this month...I have also asked them for a test shoot this sunday. I want to understand which lens, what focal length, how much flash, how much reflection, how to utilise my big reflector. Also I think 35mm 1.8 and 55-200 will be enough for it.


----------



## nac (Feb 2, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> I am going to shoot my first prewedding this month...I have also asked them for a test shoot this sunday. I want to understand which lens, what focal length, how much flash, how much reflection, how to utilise my big reflector. Also I think 35mm 1.8 and 55-200 will be enough for it.


Hey!!! Nice to hear.

All the best 

It's a pre wedding shoot, you will have enough time to change lenses. So I would prefer/suggest to stick with prime lenses.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 2, 2018)

Don't take too much stuff and definitely take someone to help


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2018)

I took 35mm, 90mm and 55-200 ...I used 35mm in 90% shots ..and I was able to get sharp pics at f1.8 which is awesome since I never got that before 

flash was bit useful when sun was bit up to remove shadows...reflector was really really useful..this time it was test final shoot is on 24th


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 4, 2018)

Waiting for some of the shots. Like to see how you used the reflector and flash (i don't have those)

I usually end up shooting the entire thing with the 50mm at f/1.8 or f/2. Plus early morning light makes the shoot awesome fun


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Waiting for some of the shots. Like to see how you used the reflector and flash (i don't have those)
> 
> I usually end up shooting the entire thing with the 50mm at f/1.8 or f/2. Plus early morning light makes the shoot awesome fun


Ok will share today..donno if effect is visible

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 5, 2018)

What Will Photography Look Like In The Far Future?

Pretty amazing article


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 5, 2018)

20 years seems pessimistic, there's a lot there that will become mainstream in the next 5 years. In 20 years time we may not take photographs at all, it will all be done by machines and AI that can take, process, sort, assemble, and present the results to us with speed and artistry that no human can match. In an age of computational photography, the photographer is the guy who can come up with the best algorithm. No wonder Canon is opening an R&D centre in Silicon Valley.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2018)

Here is the effect of reflector. I was using the transluscent reflector to pass sunlight. This helps the model to keep the eye open and no unwanted shadows.

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4615/26225285288_ccbd569e79_c.jpgReflector by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Feb 6, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Here is the effect of reflector. I was using the transluscent reflector to pass sunlight. This helps the model to keep the eye open and no unwanted shadows.


Used reflector on both or only on the left photograph? She's squinting her eyes in the right one.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2018)

nac said:


> Used reflector on both or only on the left photograph? She's squinting her eyes in the right one.


Its the same place..on left with reflector and on right its direct sunlight

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 6, 2018)

I was travelling in a bus last week. Two guys were talking about photography, I couldn't help it I started listening to their conversation. 

They were talking about a lot, like lighting, what kinda gears they should upgrade next, how much that would cost. It was mostly about the gears. One was suggesting that Sony will be the next big thing with mirrorless and in order to stay in the business one has to invest in Sony gears in the next few years. Now I introduced myself and joined the conversation. The other guy suggested that this DSLR to MILC transition is like film to digital transition. 

I don't think it will happen that fast. When that happens I don't think Canikon will be watching others from the sidelines. For some reason both of 'em are yet to come big into mirrorless market. What if Canikon come into mirrorless and choose to stick with their existing EF/F mount. I don't know if that's technically possible, but if it happens that wound be a significant advantage for them.

Looking at CIPA stat, in 2017 MILC shipment was the highest in the last 6yrs. With 46% America is the highest shipment y-o-y growth. DSLR shipment continues to fall, and this is the first time DSLR losing market share in the last 6yrs. Compact cameras managed to post a good number esp. after a huge fall in 2016. And camera price continues to rise but not as much as the last 5yrs. 

*Market share %: | Market share Y-o-Y change%*
DSLR 30%       | -13%
MILC 16%        | 25%
Compact 53%  | 2%


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 7, 2018)

I think Canikon are trying to time the market. Canon have the EOS-M series which seems to be their Silicon Valley-style fail fast approach to mirrorless. Nikon are expected to make a big splash in mirrorless this year. Sony may have an early lead but it is too early in the MILC era to start talking of who will dominate. Sony have managed to annoy users too.
Keeping the existing EF/F mount must be a difficult choice to make. If they retain it, legacy lens owners are happy but they represent the past, not the future. Keeping the old mount means throwing out a significant part of the mirrorless advantage - smaller, simpler, and cheaper lenses. Using a different mount means legacy lenses will only work with an adapter, which means that legacy lens owners could switch to Sony or an other brand which has good adapters available. This could be a lose-lose situation for established players if they get this wrong.
As for DSLR to MILC being as big as film to digital, it depends on what direction MILCs take. Right now we are seeing only an evolution rather than a revolution - DSLRs without mirrors. If mirrorless cameras start embracing computational photography and flexible form factors, the transformation could be bigger than film to digital. It may not be as quick, but the impact could be bigger.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2018)

I want MILC small like P&S with small and light lenses. It should have multiple connectivity options, wifi, nfc, bluetooth, IR. A GPS chip inbuilt. A high resolution EVF and all this at right price (35k with kit lens) combo weight should be max 500gm.

I find no sense putting KG of lenses on small MILC. The balance will not be there, weight is not reduced compared to DSLR.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm one of the lucky ones who got an MILC at the right time. The sony cams have almost all the traits sujoy mentioned, wifi, high res EVF, ir support, ability to connect and be controlled by a phone, apps etc. Used a friends oympus and that is even better (micro 4/3), it has inbuilt intervalometer, great focus peaking modes and can get all the adapters i use.

With the native lenses its very compact, it's only once you fit adapters and adapted lenses that the size gets crazy. Even then with my small bag i can easily keep 2 lenses, my gorillapod and my camera body.

I still want to get a full frame but mostly due to the low light performance and ability to take it to high ISO. but mostly I'm covered


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2018)

@amlan tell me how do I jump to mirrorless...I cant invest lakhs on new system (I have 7 lenses)...f-mount lenses will be heavy for small setups..I can just get a cheap mirrorless and a small prime lens for travel like 35mm 1.8 . It wont replace my DSLR although.


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 11, 2018)

You don't need to jump to mirrorless now. Wait till you see what Nikon brings to the table later this year. Just be careful of investing in more gear until you have clarity on the future of the market e.g., if Nikon introduces a new lens mount for mirrorless lenses, you may wish to buy the new lenses and use them with an adapter on your DSLR, rather than the other way around, so that you will ease into the future rather than be stuck in the past.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2018)

okk so you mean I should start with getting new mount lens with adapter and then shift to mirrorless body once I have enough  nice idea


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 12, 2018)

Same advise, any mirrorless you take will allow you to use your old lenses with an adapter. Wait a bit to see if nikon retains its old mount on the new mirrorless platform.

But you'll love using legacy lenses on a mirrorless. Some of them are amazing at what they give


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2018)

Amlan has the EVF good. I mean is it comparable to optical viewfinder...is the lag gone?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 12, 2018)

Almost no lag. I can capture most shots even without burst


----------



## Siddhartht (Feb 13, 2018)

EVFs are better and always will be better than optical viewfinders. They are truly "what you see is what you get" with only one drawback in current generation: battery life. OVFs are remnant of an era where we could not simply put a small screen in front of eye. Same is with DSLRs - the mirror mechanism itself is useless, has it not been the research put into those separate phase detect sensors and their coupling with lenses, Canon and Nikon would have switched to Mirrorless early. 
And one more thing - Canon lenses (specially Sigma Canon mount) work really well with adapter on Sony bodies, even with AF. Nikon...not so much. 

People take Sony's camera division quite lightly - this is the same division which made legendary Minolta Dynax 7D and α-7000. 
I'm sorry if I'm offending Canon/Nikon base, but true innovators were rarely from these two companies. Rather it was Olympus, Minolta and Pentax -  
It's just Sony's business model that is kinda crappy. They throw everything they have in one camera and forget about it, only to do the same thing again.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a plan to upgrade the body back of my mind...problem is to choose between full frame and mirrorless.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 13, 2018)

You can get a full frame mirrorless


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2018)

Ohh yes thats not a bad idea  I didnt though...I will have to wait for Nikon to release mirrorless full frame...Sony's A7 series is great, but too costly to buy even used..and what will happen to my existing lenses


----------



## Siddhartht (Feb 13, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Ohh yes thats not a bad idea  I didnt though...I will have to wait for Nikon to release mirrorless full frame...Sony's A7 series is great, but too costly to buy even used..and what will happen to my existing lenses


But you will loose your existing lenses even with Nikon fullframe: crop mode just doesn't cut it.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2018)

I have mix match of lenses  
Tammy 17-50 2.8  DX
Nikon 35mm 1.8 - dx
Nikon 50mm 1.8D -FX
Nikon 55-200 -DX
Nikon 300mm f4-FX
Nikon 55mm 2.8 FX
Tammy 90mm 2.8- works well on FX

So basically If i go for FX I will need to buy a short zoom lens first


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 14, 2018)

Not the cheapest option but you can get some really good adapters for nikon lenses

Guide to Nikon Lens Adapters for Sony E-Mount Cameras

Also lets wait for nikon's announcement


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2018)

Yaah I better control my GAS and wait bit more.


----------



## Siddhartht (Feb 16, 2018)

My suggestions: Go for Nikon body. Trust me, you wouldn't like the performance of Nikon lenses on Sony with adapter. Wait for a while and you can probably go for something like D610/D750. I'm pretty sure that Nikon will drop the prices after their mirrorless release.


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2018)

Attended a wedding and for the first time witnessing photographers using mirrorless. It's a mix of Canon DSLRs and Sony MILC and they were using metabones adapters. That Canon lens and metabones adapter made A7S look even smaller.

Wanted to look through EVF, since they were working I just took a small peek and gave them back.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 22, 2018)

Same here attended a wedding over the weekend. Most of the equipment for stills and videos is now sony mirrorless cameras. Saw rode microphones, tons of remote flashlights and even some awesome emount sigma lenses (expensive ). Also used the nikon 80mm 1.4 for the first time, what a huge lens.

Plus some very very cool drones from DJI and the DJI osmo for video stabilization. Very geeky weddings these days


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2018)

Gosh Soo much technology...did you find out how much did they charged...may not be less then a lakh


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Saw rode microphones


Live recording at wedding? Wouldn't they usually use film songs in post?


sujoyp said:


> Gosh Soo much technology...did you find out how much did they charged...may not be less then a lakh


He is from Delhi, right? I wouldn't guess sub 1L


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2018)

Yaah people spending up of 25L on wedding can certainly afford 1L for photographer.

At my wedding we rejected the guy who was a reknown photographer but wanted 50k for video, drone, and had special album and special video and what not..too much attitude.
we hired a simple 3 guy team who took 25k and had made a descent album. We liked it


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 22, 2018)

Odd news: Canon is rumoured to announce the 4000D which has an 18 MP sensor with a Digic4+ processor (which is really old, the new Digic 8 is expected to make its appearance on Monday). This appears to be a new low budget offering from Canon. There are a lot of jokes going around about how this is not what users meant when they asked Canon for a 4K DSLR 
The new M50 mirrorless which will launch on Monday is expected to have 4K though, along with an autofocus that targets pupils (of the eyes, I mean - not students). Also expected is the promisingly named speedlight 470EX AI Autobounce.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 22, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Yaah people spending up of 25L on wedding can certainly afford 1L for photographer.
> 
> At my wedding we rejected the guy who was a reknown photographer but wanted 50k for video, drone, and had special album and special video and what not..too much attitude.
> we hired a simple 3 guy team who took 25k and had made a descent album. We liked it





nac said:


> Live recording at wedding? Wouldn't they usually use film songs in post?
> 
> He is from Delhi, right? I wouldn't guess sub 1L


I'm pretty sure it was expensive. They had tons of cool equipment. Even the strobes, flashes, stabilizers and all were geek worthy.


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> At my wedding we rejected the guy who was a reknown photographer but wanted 50k for video, drone, and had special album and special video and what not..too much attitude.
> we hired a simple 3 guy team who took 25k and had made a descent album. We liked it


Wow! I find even 50k for that is a nice pricing and 25k, that's excellent pricing. I haven't heard 25k pricing in the recent past for a wedding shoot. I guess in north there are more things to cover (more events spread across 2-3 days) in a wedding, right?


raja manuel said:


> There are a lot of jokes going around about how this is not what users meant when they asked Canon for a 4K DSLR


  Probably someone to make a joke about Canon coined that name 4000D. Still it's really funny


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2018)

nac said:


> Wow! I find even 50k for that is a nice pricing and 25k, that's excellent pricing. I haven't heard 25k pricing in the recent past for a wedding shoot. I guess in north there are more things to cover (more events spread across 2-3 days) in a wedding, right?
> 
> Probably someone to make a joke about Canon coined that name 4000D. Still it's really funny


Yaah lot of events to cover and lot of show off too ..we had only 3 events to cover all at nagpur..didnt took them to shaadi which was in different city

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> Odd news: Canon is rumoured to announce the 4000D which has an 18 MP sensor with a Digic4+ processor (which is really old, the new Digic 8 is expected to make its appearance on Monday).


Came across the rumoured spec/photo leak.
- Plastic mount
- I don't see any dioptre adjustment next to VF
- Though spec says it has WIFI, I don't see its logo anywhere in the camera body

What they're trying to do with new entry level cam? - My guess is they can price 1300D successor higher like they did with 100D/760D.


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 24, 2018)

There are several possibilities here.
* These are extremely affordable DSLRs for emerging markets which aren't yet saturated with premium smartphones, where people would hesitate to invest that much in a phone but wouldn't mind investing in a DSLR
* Preparing for a rapidly overtaking mirrorless future by amortising investments in the older tech over a large number of these entry level bodies (there are 3 such bodies expected)
* Other applications where this older tech still has plenty of use, but still requires to be supported by DSLR sales
* Anticipating a return to the DSLR as a status symbol now that smartphone sales are tapering off
* Demand for a cheap, basic backup body from pros who offer low(er) margin services
* A combination of the above


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2018)

It will still be priced around 1300D's price. I don't expect price to be any lower as the price trends is going north of quite sometime now. Just that now the successor or 1300D will be priced higher.
Really??? Pros will be looking at this as a backup body? I don't think so.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2018)

I dont understand why fixed lens 1"sensor cams are costly...they should be cheaper then 1300D


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> I dont understand why fixed lens 1"sensor cams are costly...they should be cheaper then 1300D


That's the case from the first iteration of RX100. May be they are not making/selling many, so cost per unit is high or their profit margin is higher or they are making up for the losing sales in other compact cameras. And there is no significant price cut like before. For the last few years prices of camera is going higher.
Canon has announced two entry level DSLR, now 1300D successor will sell for 30k+ despite pretty much every thing is same except sensor.
They have removed many things in 4000D to keep the cost low, not even have a dedicated on/off knob/switch.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 27, 2018)

I read that for fixed lens cameras most of the cost goes to the lens (the RX100 had a wide sigma lens) since it has to serve for all conditions. Plus I'm sure that they are making good margins on these cams.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2018)

I had my first prewedding...huff got soo tired...the location which we selected was in mumbai but 2.5 hr from our place..then girl was soo exited that brought 4 dresses...and then at the location we found that photography is now restricted in that area...still did some part there..shot soo many of them after sun set...still took a total of 500 pics


----------



## CRACING (Feb 28, 2018)

nac said:


> What they're trying to do with new entry level cam? - My guess is they can price 1300D successor higher like they did with 100D/760D.



Let alone 4000D and 2000D, Canon has launched 1500D and 3000D here! I don't understand why Canon is bringing 4 models in entry-level segment. This will make targeted buyers confused.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2018)

flooding with options...people are really moving away from p&s and going towards DSLR


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2018)

CRACING said:


> Let alone 4000D and 2000D, Canon has launched 1500D and 3000D here! I don't understand why Canon is bringing 4 models in entry-level segment. This will make targeted buyers confused.


Why so many names for the same camera?
2000D/1500D/T7 are all same.
3000D/4000D/T100 are all same.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2018)

nac said:


> Why so many names for the same camera?
> 2000D/1500D/T7 are all same.
> 3000D/4000D/T100 are all same.


Ooh same names..are u sure ..T7 and 2000d i can understand

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Ooh same names..are u sure ..T7 and 2000d i can understand


I didn't know 1500D and 3000D exist until I saw Cracing's post. Googled and learned that it's just different names. I don't know if they have any other names for Japan market, like Kiss X90 or something.
Source: Canon expands its mirrorless and DSLR line-up with three new cameras | TechRadar
Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the EOS Rebel T100


----------



## CRACING (Feb 28, 2018)

@nac

Hmm that makes sense. Canon 1500D and 3000D are launched here. Canon 2000D and 4000D coming soon for European Market. Canon T7 and T100 for USA. Kiss for Japan and so on.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 2, 2018)

The sony a7 III also just hit markets, its just amazing how much Sony ends up putting in each of its cameras. Check the reviews on youtube. People are going mad


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 5, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> The sony a7 III also just hit markets, its just amazing how much Sony ends up putting in each of its cameras. Check the reviews on youtube. People are going mad



To be honest...at the price which Sony is selling A7 mark 3, I guess it's time to forget about any other fullframe DSLR, Canon or otherwise. 
Just look at the speed, dynamic range, autofocus and what not. To be honest, the only thing going for traditional DSLRs is the bulk, which otherwise is unnecessary if a person is even moderately careful with camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2018)

nope, the only thing going for traditional DSLR is the lenses one have already invested..will loose lot of money on lenses if I go Sony way.


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 5, 2018)

*correction -  for the first time buyer. 
Nikon and Canon camp will stick to their existing system because of lenses. First time buyers into full frame can choose E-mount system over others, given how other companies are launching FE lenses.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 11, 2018)

So a half decent adapter allows you to move to the sony a7 mark III and still use your lenses amazingly well. This will get a lot of people to switch


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 31, 2018)

Any experience with buying an external flash? Is it worth the 3.5k or more that it'll end up costing?


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 31, 2018)

3.5K? Is that all?  I bought a 430 EXII for 11.5K back in the day (I think it is about 18K now). It transformed my photography. I wish I could afford several of them.
Once you take the flash off camera, you enter a new world where you bend light to your will - create shadows how you want them, where you want them. The applications for a flash in photography are everywhere: wildlife, landscape, food, macro, architecture, still life, and of course, portrait.

If you are going to take a good shot at it, I would suggest you get a good flash system - one that can be controlled, not just triggered, from the camera and will support high speed sync and second curtain sync. That should cover all the bases for now. A light stand and shoot through umbrella should do to start with as modifieres, but those are relatively cheap, at least for a beginner.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 1, 2018)

Any suggestions on what i should get. Not willing to burn too much on it before i know how well I'll use it.

Also getting an ND filter (again an inexpensive one)


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 1, 2018)

In that case, a purely manual flash might be the cheap, if inconvenient, way to start. The only problem there is that you may be turned off by off camera flash because of how unreliable and cumbersome that particular model is to use, not because you don't have a use for it.
If you are willing to invest in a radio controlled setup, Yongnuo and Godox are the way to go at the budget end. Neither are officially available in India, as far as I am aware, so you are at the mercy of seller 'warranties'. They also seem quite expensive here, compared to the US (judging by the price difference between them and the Canon flashes).
In your case, you will have to find Sony compatible flashes which may take a bit more digging. Also, check if your body supports high speed sync and second curtain sync before investing in a flash and trigger that do.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 11, 2018)

And canon goes mad, makes a 50-1000 lens

Canon Says 'Let's Do It!' and Creates a $70,000 50-1000mm Beast of a Lens


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> And canon goes mad, makes a 50-1000 lens
> 
> Canon Says 'Let's Do It!' and Creates a $70,000 50-1000mm Beast of a Lens


Is it a joke..50-1000.. It will be a rocket launcher lens

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 11, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> In that case, a purely manual flash might be the cheap, if inconvenient, way to start. The only problem there is that you may be turned off by off camera flash because of how unreliable and cumbersome that particular model is to use, not because you don't have a use for it.
> If you are willing to invest in a radio controlled setup, Yongnuo and Godox are the way to go at the budget end. Neither are officially available in India, as far as I am aware, so you are at the mercy of seller 'warranties'. They also seem quite expensive here, compared to the US (judging by the price difference between them and the Canon flashes).
> In your case, you will have to find Sony compatible flashes which may take a bit more digging. Also, check if your body supports high speed sync and second curtain sync before investing in a flash and trigger that do.


I agree, ideally would have wanted a TTL or at the min a lens that could be controlled through the commander. But this seems to be the only cheap option. Plus even with the sony TTL flashes just attaching them to a remote makes them dumb. 

Or i buy 2 of these bad boys Sony HVL-F45RM Compact, Radio-Controlled Gn 45 Camera Flash with 1" Display, Black *www.amazon.in/dp/B06X15G199/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MVIZAbJZDA6EG which is super expensive 

Guess this has to be the gamble then with the manual flash. Lets hope it works out well. Any tutorials, tips, hints, ideas will be most welcome


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 11, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> And canon goes mad, makes a 50-1000 lens
> 
> Canon Says 'Let's Do It!' and Creates a $70,000 50-1000mm Beast of a Lens


You forgot the 4K and 1.5x teleconverter that extends the range to 1,500 mm 

Not really mad. This is a cine lens for use with Canon's cine cameras (though it can also be used with DSLRs if you opt for the EF lens mount) that supports servo zoom. It is designed for wildlife videographers, like the footage you see on Planet Earth. The video in the link you shared explains why the request was received, and the results.

Additionally, this seems to just be the update of the lens. You can find a Canon videos from 2014 - 



 - that goes into great detail about what seems to be the previous version of this lens, so clearly not a one off. There must be demand for this or you won't be seeing an update. This is fascinating stuff and shows why Canon's lens ecosystem puts them in a formidable position.



izzikio_rage said:


> I agree, ideally would have wanted a TTL or at the min a lens that could be controlled through the commander. But this seems to be the only cheap option. Plus even with the sony TTL flashes just attaching them to a remote makes them dumb.
> 
> Or i buy 2 of these bad boys Sony HVL-F45RM Compact, Radio-Controlled Gn 45 Camera Flash with 1" Display, Black *www.amazon.in/dp/B06X15G199/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MVIZAbJZDA6EG which is super expensive
> 
> Guess this has to be the gamble then with the manual flash. Lets hope it works out well. Any tutorials, tips, hints, ideas will be most welcome



Yeah, that is super expensive - and I suspect unnecessary as well. I will PM you my suggestions as I am not sure what the forum's rules are about posting links to other fora.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 14, 2018)

@raja thanks for the group link..

Others, can you guys also point me to some good tutorials on the use of an off camera flash


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 14, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> @raja thanks for the group link..


a) You're still tagging the wrong Raja 
b) You're welcome. Post any questions you have, there will be valuable lessons for all of us

I went to the International Camera Fair in Chennai today. This is the 3rd time I'm attending and the quality has gone down a lot, but it was interesting to see that Canon didn't bother to have a camera stall, and only had a small stall for photo printers - quite a contrast from a previous appearance of theirs when they not only had one of the largest stalls, but created it in the shape of a DSLR where you had to enter through the lens. Fuji, Nikon, Panasonic and Sony all brought out the big guns with huge stalls, as did Tamron.
DJI had 2 large stalls. I know that drone photography, despite being illegal, is becoming very popular but I wonder why they needed 2 stalls in different parts of the exhibition.
For some odd reason, Isuzu commanded a huge amount of floor space to show off their pickups and SUVs. Never seen cameras that looked like that 
Overall, this year was a very boring experience. I went with a lot of cash and with my debit card, expecting to spend a lot of money, and came back with just a couple of pamphlets.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 16, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> a) You're still tagging the wrong Raja
> b) You're welcome. Post any questions you have, there will be valuable lessons for all of us
> 
> I went to the International Camera Fair in Chennai today. This is the 3rd time I'm attending and the quality has gone down a lot, but it was interesting to see that Canon didn't bother to have a camera stall, and only had a small stall for photo printers - quite a contrast from a previous appearance of theirs when they not only had one of the largest stalls, but created it in the shape of a DSLR where you had to enter through the lens. Fuji, Nikon, Panasonic and Sony all brought out the big guns with huge stalls, as did Tamron.
> ...


Wow, really want to attend some events like this one.

I've been asking around for drones too, but not sure how the law stands and how to buy one of them. Plus it looks like a great toy not sure if i can use one.

Flashes are taking a lot of time, still trying to get the basics and loving every min of it.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2018)

I am going to Tadoba Jungle safari this 30th. But if I carry only nikon D7000+300mm +TC I will be too restricted. I remember one of my friend with this combo got only face and eyes...the animal was soo close. Planning to get one more camera (rented) with me..lens I can use 55-200


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 18, 2018)

He he.... The lack of a high focal zoom in a DSLR


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> He he.... The lack of a high focal zoom in a DSLR


No its the lack of low end zoom ..i will be on 420mm ..there should be something which cover 150mm-200mm

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2018)

Last monday I went to Tadoba jungle safari in such a hot day. It was 46 degree at that time and trip was from 2:30 - 6PM ....but unfortunately I forgot to carry my camera battery at home in nagpur...I found that when I was already in jungle and tried started the camera...huffff such a loss of opportunity...2 months of booking, 400km of car drive from nagpur, peak summer heat, 5000 spend on tour , carried the heavy lens all the way from mumbai to tadoba...and at the end no battery...I felt like crying


----------



## raja manuel (May 6, 2018)

Man, that sucks. I feel for you. It also shows that the more we progress as enthusiasts the more we will have to be like professionals, and prepare (and actually use) checklists to make sure that we don't miss anything.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 8, 2018)

I've already gotten into a habit of keeping an extra battery and card in my camera bag. Have had many cases where i forgot the card in the laptop or forgot to charge the battery. Forgot my card on my dad's 60th b'day, had to borrow someone's card and use it.

By the way my flash arrived some weeks back. Been reading about how to use it. Its one hell of an effort but you get some amazing photos.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2018)

Using Flash can be very creative and quit a learning curve.

I have secondary card in my camera (dual slot) but i have only one battery.


----------



## nac (May 8, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Last monday I went to Tadoba jungle safari in such a hot day. It was 46 degree at that time and trip was from 2:30 - 6PM ....but unfortunately I forgot to carry my camera battery at home in nagpur...I found that when I was already in jungle and tried started the camera...huffff such a loss of opportunity...2 months of booking, 400km of car drive from nagpur, peak summer heat, 5000 spend on tour , carried the heavy lens all the way from mumbai to tadoba...and at the end no battery...I felt like crying



How much the original battery costs? If it's not much, buy one and keep it in the bag. As Raja said better keep a checklist and even do a test shoot when packing things.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2018)

@nac I really do the test shot before I go for shoot. But maybe this time I skipped it coz it was family picnic. let me check for spare battery.


----------



## raja manuel (May 8, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> By the way my flash arrived some weeks back. Been reading about how to use it. Its one hell of an effort but you get some amazing photos.


What gear did you get?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> What gear did you get?


Couldn't find the TTL flashes you had suggested, went with a basic flash and a trigger so i can keep it off camera.

Reading through a book called hot shoe diaries, its crazy amazing what you can do with a flash.


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2018)

Friend of the studio I worked before had an emergency and I was asked if I can help. Since I was free, I agreed. I was told that I am just helping, but it turned out to be I was left alone.

It was a coming of age ceremony, a small one. I am not used with working with flash lights a lot. I have very little experience and I am not comfortable using flash lights. Since it's an indoor function and I had no other choice but to use flash light system. I almost always shoot in Av mode, but flash is not syncing with the shutter speed I was getting. I thought the setup is capable of high sync speed. I don't know whether it's me or it's flash/trigger limitation. I had to shoot in manual mode, after a lot of test shots I settled with this setting f/11 @ 1/125 iso 100.

The room where the function happened is about 10' wide (wall to wall), between camera and subject all I had was about 7' or so and I don't remember if I ever shot the whole function at that close distance. I already lost the confidence when I arrived it was late (because I was called late), learning that I am shooting alone, using flash system. Now I don't have good enough space to work with and even though it's a very small function and about 15-20 people in that small room is crowded. For many shots people were blocking flash lights and it's inevitable. Only if I had already knew this would happen and know how to setup lights accordingly I could have avoided this. 

He asked me to shoot good enough photos to print 20 sheets, I don't know if I had shot that many photos. I am not happy with the result and I don't know what he's gonna say when he sees the photographs.

Will see...


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 9, 2018)

That sucks, it's never good to show up unprepared and even more so when you don't have much experience of that particular situation. Let us hope the photos come out well.
I'm curious about the settings, though. f/11 and ISO 100 suggest that either there was plenty of ambient light or there was no ambient showing up in the image and the flash was on very high power which would have led to frequent pauses while the flash recharged.
If people were blocking the flash light, where was the flash? Couldn't you have just used the flash on camera and bounced off the ceiling?
What gear were you using? If it was Canon, it is usually better to avoid Av with flash unless you know exactly what you are using.
Also, was the camera communicating (not just triggering) with the flash? I am curious as to how it went above flash sync speed if the flash was communicating with the camera. I know some cameras do allow this, but I believe many of the popular models do not.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2018)

@nac ...Its really scary to shoot completely with flash... I have tried flash many times and i could use it best with Bugs only. F11 ISO 100 is too much and too dark..F11 is mostly used for landscapes, did you really needed so high aperture number. ISO100 will be clean but if you were using a full frame I think even ISO 800 will be that much clean.

If the flash was a TTL one then it will definitely comminuicate , why do you need high speed sync in a birthday...even 1/200 is fast enough speed for people. manual flash will need to setup at the start using some testing..

Hmm but I can understand ..its really difficult unprepared.

last time when I took flash with me to shoot on prewedding, I was unable to take any descent shot in evening after trying 5-6 times. I Just pushed the ISO high and shutter speed low and kept back the flash in bag


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 9, 2018)

Coming of age is the right way to look at it. You got a bad hand, now you have a chance to learn from it and ask the guy how he would have done it better.

I'm sure you've gotten 20-30 good shots, its more about how to make that much more the next time you shoot


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2018)

Gear used 5D M4 with 24-105 f/4
Studio flash light with white umbrella, don't know the exact model. It's Godox 400w with x? wireless trigger. Anything around 1/200 and faster resulting complete black or black at the bottom of the image. There isn't much ambient light in the room, but if I was a 2nd or 3rd photographer, I would have gone with no flash and shot @ ISO 3200.

Flash light position one on the left and one on the right of the camera.

I didn't have enough time to check the settings. When I arrived it was already late, and the photographer set the lights and gave me the camera. I set in Av and started taking test shots, and the exposure wasn't right. He tried and changed the settings several times while staying in Av mode and finally he moved to manual. He suggested to stick with manual mode and set it at f/11 iso 100 and 1/125. Yeah, instead of diffusing the light through umbrellas, could have bounced the light off of the ceiling. Don't know how the look would be, but at least I could've avoided cross shadows in group photos.

Yeah, I needed that small aperture (F11), flash power wasn't getting any lower than 1/16, that's the lowest power I guess. I could neither increase iso nor open the aperture wider. I wanted high sync speed because when I tried in Av at first I was getting faster than 1/1000 if I remember right.

Yeah, I am gonna call and go to his studio and learn about the flash lights and ask him what I should have done and also to see how the photographs have come out. Hoping he won't be angry with me. 20-30 shots isn't good enough for 20 sheets I think. I shot about 150-175 photographs in total.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 9, 2018)

Black at the bottom of the image sounds like trigger lag. This is an issue I hear about every now and then from people using radio triggers. I've never experienced this using optical triggers.

When you use flash in Canon’s Av mode, the camera sets the exposure as if flash weren’t present (purely ambient) and then adds flash to it. You’re supposed to use Flash Exposure Compensation to balance ambient and flash exposure. Using Av mode without FEC is a recipe for getting badly overexposed photos, depending on your metering mode and what you’re metering off. Getting a shutter speed of 1/1000 in A/v mode indoors sounds really high. What were you metering off, and were the resulting images correctly exposed or badly underexposed?

Using dual umbrellas in a situation like this is a terrible idea. You have already pointed out that you get cross shadows and, unless you have the umbrellas mounted very high, you will get shadows on the wall behind the subject as well, as the room is very small. A bounced flash with a fill card is often a better option, especially one that allows you to zoom the flash head back to create a larger contact patch on the ceiling.

Why did the other guy suggest you shoot at f/11 and risk diffraction losses? Wouldn’t turning off one of the lights immediately give you half the light, allowing you to shoot with a wider aperture?

It sounds like the person who set this up for you didn’t know enough, both about the camera and lighting, and largely set you up for failure.

Having said all that though, shooting events is always stressful as you don’t have time to stop, think, and work your way through issues.


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2018)

I have read few posts and watched few videos about how to use HSS in Godox/5D. So that I can try when I go to his place.

So I should use flash delay when using RF?

I don't remember exactly whether it was over exposed or underexposed when shooting in Av. We tried many settings, and I don't remember which one gave underexposed and which over exposed. My guess is underexposed, pretty dark or completely black. I was metering off of some decoration they setup for the ceremony. I think it's some kinda light coloured cloth and flower arrangements.

Yeah, two 400w at full power bouncing off of the ceiling would be plenty of light and would be good too.

Turning one light off wouldn't be good in this setup. The two weddings I attended last year and this one, they pick smaller aperture for flash light setup. I don't know why, but that's what they do. I still have those photos, I will check if there is any photo I shot where aperture is opened wider than f/10.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 9, 2018)

nac said:


> So I should use flash delay when using RF?


What is flash delay?

I haven’t yet come across a proper explanation about what causes shutter lag when using radio triggers. I have heard some claims of interference caused by water bodies and metal structures (including the structure on which the light is mounted) but nothing I would consider authoritative. Also, anecdotes aren’t always reliable.



nac said:


> We tried many settings


The guy you were working for doesn’t seem to be much of a photographer. It seems extremely irresponsible and unprofessional to me to show up for a shoot without knowing how to get correct exposure. That’s the kindergarten syllabus of photography!



nac said:


> Turning one light off wouldn't be good in this setup. The two weddings I attended last year and this one, they pick smaller aperture for flash light setup. I don't know why, but that's what they do. I still have those photos, I will check if there is any photo I shot where aperture is opened wider than f/10.


The only reason I can think of is that they expect to do a lot of group photos and need deeper depth-of-field. Unless the groups are stacked very deep, though, it seems like overkill. f/8 is usually enough for group shots as there is likely to be quite a distance between you and the group and you will be using a shorter focal length. I use f/11 only when I photograph food because I am relatively closer to the food and using a longer focal length, both of which cause shallow depth-of-field. Admittedly this is using APS-C and full frame should have shallower depth-of-field, but I wonder if there is that much difference between the two.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm sure you'd end up using f/8 at max since thats the sweet spot of the 5D kit lens (one you were using)

I've shot a lot using ceiling bounce and it usually gets better results than umbrellas if you are moving around. What you are saying sounds like a typical marriage photography setup for shooting large groups on a stage near the bride and groom. Put out crazy amounts of light, lower the f stop, and then zoom in and out depending on group size.

Again very irresponsible for the guy setting this up, he has no right to be angry at you. Ask him the whys of all this and tell us also, sounds quite new


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2018)

Flash delay is flash triggers after our set time delay or at least that's what I understood when I read the manual of flashes/triggers after the last event. 
Something like this 






raja manuel said:


> The guy you were working for doesn’t seem to be much of a photographer. It seems extremely irresponsible and unprofessional to me to show up for a shoot without knowing how to get correct exposure. That’s the kindergarten syllabus of photography!





izzikio_rage said:


> Again very irresponsible for the guy setting this up, he has no right to be angry at you.


I wouldn't be so hard on him. It was a medical emergency, he has to rush to see his kid. If something is to blame, that should be me.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 13, 2018)

nac said:


> Flash delay is flash triggers after our set time delay or at least that's what I understood when I read the manual of flashes/triggers after the last event.
> Something like this


Interesting. I've never heard of this before, unless it is the feature known as multi-exposure or strobe effect in other flashes. In any case, I don't think this would have helped you. The flash was delayed, that's why you were getting the black band in your photos - the shutter had started closing by the time the flash fired. Maybe you needed to remove the delay, if it had been enabled.



nac said:


> I wouldn't be so hard on him. It was a medical emergency, he has to rush to see his kid. If something is to blame, that should be me.


I would be a lot harder on him. I'm not objecting to him having to leave (though he should have told you that you would be doing the entire shoot by yourself, rather than just assisting). I'm objecting to him taking on assignments without knowing how to set exposure. This is the photography equivalent of a violin soloist showing up for a concert, walking out on to the stage and then trying to figure out how to play the violin. It is unprofessional and irresponsible. Admittedly the world is full of unprofessional professionals, but we don't have to encourage mediocrity by condoning it.


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2018)

Have been reading/watching videos about flashes and I came across HSS/Auto FP. Learned that Nikon 3000 and 5000 series cameras don't support high sync speed aka auto FP. I have been digging online for hours, and I didn't come across a reliable source that says it's possible to do HSS with those cameras. I don't understand how that's not possible. I can understand if it's not possible with TTL/iTTL, but not even with manual flashes which has HSS feature.

So what would the camera do when we set shutter faster than it's native flash sync speed (assuming 1/200th sec) in shutter priority or in manual mode? Camera will override our shutter speed settings and shoot only @ 1/200 sec or just don't release shutter at all?

Any 3000/5000 series users ever tried HSS with your camera?


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 19, 2018)

HSS is a mode where the flash fires in rapid bursts creating a continuous light which can now be used with any shutter speed like any other continuous light, except that it has to sync with the shutter opening and closing. For this to work, the flash, trigger, and camera body have to support HSS. If the body doesn't support it, even putting a HSS flash on the camera will not give you HSS.

Nikon D3xxxx and D5xxxx series do not support this. Only the D7xxxx onwards support HSS (AFP). Canon supports it from much lower in the range (my 600D has it). Nikon's lower range bodies are quite flash restricted.

How the camera handles flash at shutter speeds quicker than sync speed depends on the model in question. My 600D will not allow me to go beyond the sync speed if flash mode is engaged. If am in manual mode or Tv with a higher-than-sync shutter speed, the shutter speed will reset to sync speed on half press of shutter button. Other models, usually higher end models, will allow the photo to be taken with the higher shutter speed but a black band will appear in the photo.


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> If the body doesn't support it, even putting a HSS flash on the camera will not give you HSS.
> 
> Nikon D3xxxx and D5xxxx series do not support this. Only the D7xxxx onwards support HSS (AFP). Canon supports it from much lower in the range (my 600D has it). Nikon's lower range bodies are quite flash restricted.


This is where I am not getting the logic. If the shutter/curtain functions the same way for both 3000 and 7000 series, how AFP is possible on one and not on other. My guess is that it's not hardware limitation, but a software one. If only there is a hack for that.


raja manuel said:


> My 600D will not allow me to go beyond the sync speed if flash mode is engaged. If am in manual mode or Tv with a higher-than-sync shutter speed, the shutter speed will reset to sync speed on half press of shutter button. Other models, usually higher end models, will allow the photo to be taken with the higher shutter speed but a black band will appear in the photo.


Assuming HSS is not enabled or shooting with built in flash in this case, right?
x---------------------x​


raja manuel said:


> For this to work, the flash, trigger, and camera body have to support HSS.


Checked Godox site, and Xpro is the only trigger looks like the one I used in the last event. It's fairly new to the market, so I would assume (and going by my memory) the studio flash lights I used are SK400 II. Trigger supports HSS, but not the flash light and it's obvious 5D M4 supports HSS. So it's clear that the gear didn't support HSS, not like I assumed it would.

What we should've done assuming that we want to use both the flashes?


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 20, 2018)

nac said:


> This is where I am not getting the logic. If the shutter/curtain functions the same way for both 3000 and 7000 series, how AFP is possible on one and not on other. My guess is that it's not hardware limitation, but a software one. If only there is a hack for that.


Yeah, it is quite possible that the limitation is only software. I doubt if you will ever see a hack, even if it is possible. I am sure Nikon's lawyers will have something to say about that.



nac said:


> Assuming HSS is not enabled or shooting with built in flash in this case, right?


Yes, if HSS is not enabled. I don't think popup flashes support HSS. Using HSS is just like using continuous light, with all the drawbacks - higher shutter speed reduces exposure. The popup flash may not have the power to make HSS meaningful. Of course, higher spec models usually don't have a popup flash rendering the question moot.



nac said:


> Checked Godox site, and Xpro is the only trigger looks like the one I used in the last event. It's fairly new to the market, so I would assume (and going by my memory) the studio flash lights I used are SK400 II. Trigger supports HSS, but not the flash light and it's obvious 5D M4 supports HSS. So it's clear that the gear didn't support HSS, not like I assumed it would.
> 
> What we should've done assuming that we want to use both the flashes?


Both the flashes? Weren't they the same model?
In any case, the solution here is: don't show up at the venue and then try to figure out the ABCs of photography. Equipment will always have limitations, and you're supposed to know about them and be prepared.
Equally, when selecting equipment you should know what your objectives are and identify the correct gear. If you want HSS, you should ensure that you get HSS. Caveat emptor, etc.
It again boils down to how professional the professional is.


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> I don't think popup flashes support HSS. Using HSS is just like using continuous light.


Yeah, that I read. When using built-in flash, it's camera's native max sync speed.


raja manuel said:


> Both the flashes? Weren't they the same model?
> In any case, the solution here is: don't show up at the venue and then try to figure out the ABCs of photography. Equipment will always have limitations, and you're supposed to know about them and be prepared.


Yeah, both are same. It's two numbers of SK400 II.
Agreed. But... we're already there.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2018)

Lots of discussion of HSS. Can someone please explain the creative use of HSS. Once upon a time I was planning to get one for Smoke or droplet photography...Whats the use of it for people photography? I think they are slow enough to shoot in 1/200 sec .


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Lots of discussion of HSS. Can someone please explain the creative use of HSS. Once upon a time I was planning to get one for Smoke or droplet photography...Whats the use of it for people photography? I think they are slow enough to shoot in 1/200 sec .


Not just for 1/200 sec, you can go as fast as 1/8000 sec and still use flash. Freezing actions, when you want to use flash in bright day light and keep your aperture wide open etc...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2018)

If there is soo much light to go above 1/1000 with f10 then probably i dont need a flash...yes maybe to remove some shadows its useful..will such fast flash have enough power?

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> will such fast flash have enough power?


Even speedlite has this function. I don't know about every model, when I checked Godox, 6 out 8 speedlite has this function (not sure about the other two). If you want even more power, you can either use multiple speedlite or go for studio lights.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 22, 2018)

Hss is great if you want to shoot with flash in daylight with an open aperture. People fake sunrise type shots using this on the model and blurring the background which has ambient light. It's even useful with bright ambient lights like a very well lit hall where you want to blur background.

Pros use flashes for more than just adding light to a photo where light is low. Its used for much more creative functions

1. Get a flash to shine through the window on a model, cover the flash with orange gel and you have a sunrise/sunset shot

2. Use HSS flash on a model in a daylight lit room, increase shutter speed to reduce ambient light and make it seem like evening.

3. Use a very very low flash with HSS to just give a catch light in daylight shots with blurred background

4. Sports/kids shots with moving people


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2018)

Up until now, I thought focal length is distance between image sensor and lens. Like in this image...

*www.dptips-central.com/image-files/focal_length.gif

While I read Nikon DSLR manual, it says


> The position of the focal plane is indicated by the focal plane mark on the camera body. The distance between the lens mounting flange and the focal plane is 46.5mm


Focal plane is where the image sensor is, right? Like in this image
*www.pentaxforums.com/forums/attachments/172-pentax-k-3/300281-sensor-plane-tripod-socket-important-points-2.png
If flange range is 46.5mm, how an 18mm lens can have distance of just 18mm between lens and image sensor? I am totally confused after reading that line in the manual. So what is focal length? Any body have any clear explanation or any links for an explanation?


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 23, 2018)

nac said:


> Focal plane is where the image sensor is, right?


Correct.



nac said:


> Up until now, I thought focal length is distance between image sensor and lens. Like in this image...


The problem with saying ‘distance from point A to B’ is that it is useless without defining what points A and B are. In this case we know that one point is the image sensor, which is indicated by the focal plane marking on the shoulder of the camera.

For the other point, just saying 'lens' is too vague unless you are speaking of a largely theoretical thin lens. The correct, if very technical, way to explain focal length is to understand it as the distance from the rear principal point of the lens to the focal point (sensor). The principal point is sometimes (I believe incorrectly) referred to as the optical centre of the lens. The principal points of the lens do not have to be at the physical centre of the lens, and may not even lie within the lens. Note that the focal length is measured when the light rays entering the lens are parallel (subject at infinity). The focal length will be different when the subject is nearer than infinity – that’s why we need to focus the lens, by changing the principal points, based on the distance to subject.



nac said:


> If flange range is 46.5mm, how an 18mm lens can have distance of just 18mm between lens and image sensor? I am totally confused after reading that line in the manual. So what is focal length? Any body have any clear explanation or any links for an explanation?


We now have clever methods to mimic the perspective of a focal length without the lens actually having that focal length. For a long focal length lens, the telephoto lens group does this by using a short focal length lens and inserting biconcave lens elements between the main lens element and the image to narrow the angle of view, creating an effective long focal length lens that is shorter than its effective focal length. Strictly speaking, only lenses with the telephoto lens elements should be referred to as telephoto lenses, though in practise all long focal lenses are nowadays referred to as telephoto lenses.

When it comes to short focal lenses, like the 18mm lenses, the problem is inverse and so is the solution. The reflex mirror (in an SLR) takes up a lot of room and it becomes physically impossible for a short focal length lens to be mounted close enough to focus on the sensor. In such cases the retrofocal design is used which is an inverse/reverse telephoto design - the biconcave lens element is introduced between the main lens element and the subject to create a lens with physical length longer than its focal length, and critically, with back focal length long enough to clear the mirror thereby allowing an 18mm lens to be successfully mounted on a camera with flange distance of 46.5mm. 

More information here: The Development of Wide-Angle Lenses


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2018)

I think this is the correct definition..lens should also focus on infinity

_Simpler: the distance in mm from optical center of a lens to the imaging sensor when the lens is focused at infinity._


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2018)

Sujoy and Raja,
It's little complex to understand. I have bookmarked the link. Will read again few more times and check videos if there's any to understand.
Thank you guys.


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 22, 2018)

I went to the Image Today Photo Expo today, which was held in the Chennai Trade Centre. This was as badly organised as the other event I attended – it took me a while to figure out there were two halls because there were no signs to indicate this – but it was a lot better.

Sony, Fuji, Panasonic and Minolta had large stalls as did DJI. Godox, Simpex, Tyfy, and Hako all had huge stalls – I haven’t even heard of the last 2 brands. Someone had taken an entire large stall just for cables. Epson had a huge presence there. The big guys had the obligatory model for you to photograph, though Tamron’s model didn’t have any takers. She just sat there smiling at anyone who passed by but no one bothered to stop for a click. Fuji not only had the model, but they had another girl present to introduce the features of their cameras in Tamil. This is the first time I am seeing non English presentations at one of these events and I must say it is a good strategy by Fuji. They can’t directly compete against Canon, Nikon, and Sony, so they are going after an audience that the big 2 ½ ignore.

There were many other small stalls as well that had lots of interesting stuff. One stall from someone who had come all the way from Mumbai only offered small props. An entire booth was devoted to Magmod; I didn’t even know you could get those in India, let alone a store in Chennai. Eizo monitors were also a pleasant surprise. The most unexpected one was a store in Chennai that takes 3 photos from you (front, left and right profile) and 3D prints either 3” bust or 5” full body figurines of you.

The odd thing about this expo was the large number of non-imaging related stalls, especially in the second hall. Many engineering colleges were present showing off drones and robotics projects which had nothing to do with photography. Rubbing shoulders with a stall offering free service for Nikon, Panasonic, and Sony cameras (really long queue for that one) was one offering instant geysers, a Canon printer store had a bun and jam stall next to it (no, really!) and bizarrely, one small stall offered everything from container homes to bulk uniform stitching.

I heard about this expo through a Facebook post by a store from whom I had previously bought lighting equipment at a previous expo. Ironically, I couldn’t find them there, but that wasn’t too surprising. The large number of stalls and the huge crowd meant that I was lucky to find the exit!

Attaching a photo to give you an idea of what it was like there. This is less than a third of one hall.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2018)

Its good that at least you were able to attend it


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2018)

Nikon launched a dedicated page for it's upcoming mirrorless camera.

Nikon Mirrorless is Coming...


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeah, we got the teaser video, the press release, and now a webpage. The consensus seems to be that this is just Nikon telling their customers not to jump ship to Sony just yet because they are working on something, but it is largely an acknowledgement of what was already known. New lens mount means that adapter performance is going to be critical for legacy lens users. Size of lens mount has raised expectations of better quality wide angles and possibly even a medium format sensor in future. Beyond this there isn't any information such as the user target, who will manufacture the sensor, what will the autofocus performance be, price, etc. We will have to wait till the end of August for further information when we may be asked to wait even longer for the camera to be available.
It will be interesting to see if Canon makes an in-development announcement of their own.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2018)

I just hope f-mount lens works on it else it will just be a blunder for nikon. Lens with adapter  never works the same way but lets see. 
I was planning to upgrade my 5yrs old D7000 this year just a week back but now I would like to wait and see whats comming.
If nikon releases a mirrorless at right price competeing sony then it will be great else I will just get a used D800e or d750 at mouth watering price


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> Size of lens mount has raised expectations of better quality wide angles and possibly even a medium format sensor in future.
> who will manufacture the sensor,


Sony is been supplying sensor for quite sometime now, hopefully it's Sony for this mirrorless too.
Yeah, that would be nice. Same mount for FF and medium format.


sujoyp said:


> I just hope f-mount lens works on it else it will just be a blunder for nikon. Lens with adapter  never works the same way but lets see.
> I was planning to upgrade my 5yrs old D7000 this year just a week back but now I would like to wait and see whats comming.
> If nikon releases a mirrorless at right price competeing sony then it will be great else I will just get a used D800e or d750 at mouth watering price


I am guessing F mount won't work without an adapter. Yeah, that's a bummer for Nikkor lens owners.
It's been 5 yrs  Time goes too fast
I don't think Nikon will undercut price. Guessing it will be in line with their FF DSLR. But they do have DSLR from sub 1 Lakh to 4.5L. That's a wide range.  Will see...


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2018)

Did anyone shoot lunar eclipse, yesterday?

I didn't have any plan to shoot until around 10pm. I don't know what made me to try this time. But clouds spoiled it. Waited till 1am, clouds didn't seem to be clearing and first set of batteries drained and my second set dropped to 40% (yeah, they are showing age). Shot some partial eclipse and full eclipse with clouds.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2018)

Nac what you shot is also superb...superb capture 

I can see great deal for D800, D800e and D700 FF. but I just want to see what is the new announcement. even D750 has been announced 4yr back now. D800 is 5yr old model already.

I really want wifi and gps built in my next DSLR. The old way of taking memory card out and then copying to lappy and then transfering to mobile to send it through watsapp or insta is just too long.

My cousin has the cheap 1300D and I was able to transfer 700mb of pics from her dslr to my mobile in 10 minutes and shared with everyone.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2018)

Wifi has been amazing, but the best thing has been the ability to use legacy lenses in the camera. I've gotten so many lenses that i would not have bought if i was limited to the sony or sigma lenses. Plus things like timelapse apps and all


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2018)

Yeah, I get it. Have been asked to share the photographs via wifi from my camera thinking that my camera has wifi option.
Not many cameras have both wifi and GPS. I can't think of any Nikon models which has both these features other than D5300.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2018)

I just checked and found that nikon implimented. Wifi after 2014 thats nikon d750 have wifi not before that

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 28, 2018)

nac said:


> Sony is been supplying sensor for quite sometime now, hopefully it's Sony for this mirrorless too.


Several discussions have centred around Sony sensors being a bottleneck in Nikion's supply chain which is preventing them from selling as many cameras as they can. Nikon seems to be exploring options with an Israeli firm for sensor supply. I think Nikon would like to move away from Sony and many Nikon fans would like that too, as right now many people have the perception that Nikon cameras are good only because of Sony sensors.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2018)

By the way your can get wifi in your existing camera using the eyefi cards. Never used it but have heard good things about it.

Toshiba Flash Air III Wireless SD Memory Card 16GB (PFW016U-1CCW) *www.amazon.in/dp/B00UOYPZNE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_PakxBb8B32014

Should help you guys till the next camera purchase


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2018)

Thats a nice option..i didnt know its that cheap..i would get it next month

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> Several discussions have centred around Sony sensors being a bottleneck in Nikion's supply chain which is preventing them from selling as many cameras as they can. Nikon seems to be exploring options with an Israeli firm for sensor supply. I think Nikon would like to move away from Sony and many Nikon fans would like that too, as right now many people have the perception that Nikon cameras are good only because of Sony sensors.


After reading your post, googled it. And I have been wrong all this time thinking that it's Sony's sensor.
It's never Sony. Going by the articles I read, it's always Nikon who designs their sensor. Sony just manufactures it.


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 29, 2018)

There are articles that discuss it both ways and the truth may also fall between the two - Nikon may source the sensor entirely from Sony for some bodies, and design the sensor themselves and only get the fab done by Sony for others. Cost optimisation based on expected sales for each model may guide these decisions. My understanding is that the critical patents are owned by Sony which is why Canon has previously not been able to catch up with Sony sensors (specifically, having on-chip A/D converters). The DPAF sensors don't seem to have the same restrictions which is why Canon is beginning to catch up.


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2018)

Nikon released next teaser "Mount" couple of days back. And they have four more slots for upcoming teaser/video. Seems like they're gonna release one every week until launch date.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2018)

Yaah its a good time to launch mirrorless ..so all profesaionals will move to mirrorless and i will quitly move to used d750 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 7, 2018)

Leaked photos of the Nikon camera show that it is not going to be a compact, pocketable body as some expected. It looks at least APS-C DSLR size + a huge viewfinder. This is assuming there will be only one model released now.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2018)

It's better that way rather than a small soap box size form factor. Even today's mobile phones getting bigger and not pocketable and I don't why people are expecting pocketable camera and that too a full frame. After adding lens, it sure is not. Is RX1  pocketable?
Yes, VF look big.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2018)

I would have loved same size with mirrorless and all new technologies inbuilt..reducing size for ILC is no use for me..my 17-50, 90mm, 300 mm even 35mm are not small in any sense

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't see the point in making cameras larger just to create the impression of capability. If the body is smaller, then I can put a pancake lens on it and have a very compact and portable solution. If I do need a large surface area to hold the camera, adding a grip would seem a better solution (which is done even with current DSLRs). It won't work for those who need extreme weather sealing, but the 1 DX crowd are unlikely to shift to mirrorless in the near future.

Equally, I don't see the point in making the camera small just to prove a point. Both Sigma and Tamron CEOs have criticised Sony for compromising the lens mount size to make their mirrorless cameras small, making it very difficult (or even impossible) to make certain types of lenses.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 8, 2018)

I've been loving the idea of a small easy to carry light camera for some years now. My small camera bag easily houses the camera, a pancake lens, a manual 50mm lens and a gorillapod. This is an old minolta case that would normally house only the camera.

The sony mount seems to keep getting new lenses so not sure what lenses it can't get. Plus the low flange to sensor distance make it amazing for using adapters.

Do i miss having more buttons to fix certain things? Yes, but then i miss them a little less when i can carry my camera on every trip without worrying about the weight and space.

Plus it's discreet and does not draw attention to itself, perfect


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2018)

Next teaser is out


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 9, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> I've been loving the idea of a small easy to carry light camera for some years now. My small camera bag easily houses the camera, a pancake lens, a manual 50mm lens and a gorillapod. This is an old minolta case that would normally house only the camera.


Yeah. I've been asked to be the 'official' photographer for all employee facing events at my workplace, and I've said no only because of the size of the DSLR. I travel by bus and laptop + lunch + DSLR is too much of a headache in a crowded bus.



izzikio_rage said:


> The sony mount seems to keep getting new lenses so not sure what lenses it can't get.


If I remember correctly, it was something to do with very high quality ultra wide angle lenses.



izzikio_rage said:


> Do i miss having more buttons to fix certain things? Yes, but then i miss them a little less when i can carry my camera on every trip without worrying about the weight and space.


But that is a problem that can be solved very easily. All you need is a USB-like port on the camera, and a grip that plugs into it which has all the buttons, knobs, wheels, joystics, etc. that you think you want. Remember, the Nokia Lumia (RIP) 1020 phone has such a grip 5 or more years ago! It can be done, it just hasn't been done yet. Mirrorless bodies offer a great opportunity to make highly modular cameras that you can customise.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 10, 2018)

Yup, i think touch screens are anyhow making these buttons redundant and with more AI (check out arsenel camera attachment if you haven't already) you'll have less need to take your eyes away from the scene.

I've been loving all the rave reviews of the sony A7 Mark 3. It seems to be doing just everything right


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2018)

Yesterday went to reliance digital for fridge but as usual went to camera department.. it had D750, 6DMK2, D7200, Sony A7II ,sony 6300, and some more mirrorless ...also the canon mirrorless.

I was playing with D750 and was dreaming about one..it looks exactly same like my d7000 just bigger in size...as D750 is now very value for money at 65k used, i was even planning for one.
I took all mirrorless in hand and loved the lightweight and usability, but then again same question comes to my mind...if I have to carry lens , flash, bag anyways whats the advantage of being light?
If my lens itself is heavier then my cam, what purpose does it solve by mirrorless other then faster fps in burst.

I can understand that Sony is way ahead in technology in mirrorless now...D750 being 4 yrs old will lag in technology side...but what about my soo many lenses..i may use the dx lenses in crop mode on fx cameras.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 14, 2018)

Regarding the D750. I would suggest being very careful before you invest in this camera if you plan to do flash work with it. There is a very well known issue with many people reporting that no 3rd party flash works properly (or at all) with this camera because of a hotshoe issue. There are several other issue with this camera as well, with this is one that I still see complaints about.

The advantage of having a small and light camera is that it can be small and light in some situations, while the big heavy camera will always be big and heavy. It is the element of choice that is missing in the larger cameras. You can make a small and light camera large and heavy by adding a grip, but what can you do to the large and heavy camera that will make it more compact? There are other advantages to mirrorless cameras, such as a lot more information and analytics in the viewfinder itself, and removable (which means changeable) viewfinders. We may not see these utilised much currently, but it is only a matter of time that these start making a difference to photography.

Are you really OK with using your existing lenses on crop mode with a full frame?

I haven't followed the MILC vs. DSLR battle in great detail, but whenever I see MILCs being used it is largely for portrait/glamour/weddings/landscape. I admit these are very popular and profitable, but these aren't torture tests of autofocus performance. Can Sony's on-chip phase detect autofocus match, or beat, the dedicated phase detect system in your D7000, or a D500, in demanding applications like sports, and particularly for birds-in-flight photography which is very important for you? Do you know any Sony photographers with whom you can do a side-by-side comparison of capturing birds-in-flight with same time, same location, same light, same cranky bird? It will be interesting to see how that pans out. Remember, in a Sony camera the parts of the sensor that are dedicated to phase detect do not capture image information (unlike Canon's DPAF). There are some demosaicing algorithms that you cannot use with a Sony camera because they reveal the dead pixels. Sony's cameras have also been criticised by astrophotographers for their 'star-eating' algorithms that destroy a lot of detail even in the raw file, so everything isn't perfect on the Sony side.

Since you don't have a pressing need to upgrade your camera, why not wait to see what Nikon actually does in the mirrorless field, and how well it does it, before thinking of a switch? We should have a lot more information by the end of this month when the new body with the Z mount is finally unveiled.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2018)

Hmm didnt nikon fix the d750 even after 4 years...Then there are great deals on D800e and D810 ...actually I was checking d750 because it had wifi which d800 didnt.
Regarding the dx lenses...I will slowly phase out the dx lenses from my kitty if I get full frame...right now I have basically 17-50, 35mm and 55-200 dx which I will have to replace ...I have 50mm, 300mm and mybe 90mm works fine on fx.

I am not too much interested on Nikon's announcement because I wont be able to afford their new body nor new format lenses...neither i am much interested to use lens on adapters

Thanks for the info on Sony mirrorless...Sony is like jack of all...but again I have may nikon mount lenses which I want to keep.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 15, 2018)

Let me be the sony fanboy for a moment 

Sony’s new super-fast cameras are winning over the pros

I've been using the af on my brother's a6000 (apsc, 50k camera) with a Sony zoom lens to shoot birds, kites, lanterns etc. It's very very fast and accurate. I'm guessing the full frames are even better. Crop lenses leave a horrible vignette and cropping it means you are using the full frame like a crop sensor only. On the other side the kit lenses on the sony seem to get better and better, I've often found myself ditching my other lenses for the sheer flexibility of the kit lens. That would be a good place to start Sujoy till you replace your lenses

Like this one was taken from a huge distance with almost no light. Still the lens got the focus right, while the cam used ISO3200 to get it right 
 *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180815/c3ef6281f69690cd42aa1066c45b068a.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2018)

Amlan starting with a new lens mount is economically bad decision for amateurs like me...I have 7 nikon lenses which covers from wide angle to tele ..in my kitty only a 70-200 2.8 (replacing 55-200 4-5.6 vr)  is missing and then it will be ideally complete  

This is same reason nikon has teased the mirrorless so guys like me dont jump to other companies. 
I was always a sony fan as a technology lover...but I felt before that sony is unnecessarily playing with market with alpha mount, mirrorless mount, transluscent ILC then lenses were not available much and slowly releasing. Now they have settled down and capturing market.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> This is same reason nikon has teased the mirrorless so guys like me dont jump to other companies.


Don't keep your fingers crossed. Going by the rumours it's gonna be a different mount.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2018)

nac said:


> Don't keep your fingers crossed. Going by the rumours it's gonna be a different mount.


I have less hopes anyways...whatever they release it will be affordable after 4 years

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2018)

It's one helluva claim, right?

Sony claims top spot in full-frame interchangeable lens camera market, launches 'Be Alpha' campaign


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2018)

@nac its as per sales in past 6 month after they release A7III since no other full frame is launched...but this also shows the wind is blowing towards mirrorless.
If Nikon and canon does not action in time, they will become obselete like kodak.

I see Nikon is launching Z series full frames with high end optics...and what about enthusiasts like us...Sony A7II is prices exactly near to D750.. We want a mirrorless around 1.2L which may fall in enthusiast bracket by next 3 years


----------



## nac (Aug 16, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> its as per sales in past 6 month after they release A7III since no other full frame is launched...but this also shows the wind is blowing towards mirrorless.


Yeah, like they said it's a cherry picked number.

And BTW, Nikon has released next teaser.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2018)

so nikon planning to announce it on 23rd August right?


----------



## nac (Aug 17, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> so nikon planning to announce it on 23rd August right?


Yeah, 23rd Aug.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2018)

I've been crazy impressed by the features on the new set of cams, canon, nikon, sony everyone. Eye focus, amazing low noise even at high ISO, very very good burst performance and crazy high dynamic range

Plus 4k video, which my laptop can't even run properly


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> I've been crazy impressed by the features on the new set of cams, canon, nikon, sony everyone. Eye focus, amazing low noise even at high ISO, very very good burst performance and crazy high dynamic range
> 
> Plus 4k video, which my laptop can't even run properly


Thats great  i am very interested to upgrade my d7000...saw some great used offer on d750, d800+ 24-70, a7r, 5dmk3. Etc...

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2018)

@sujoyp
I am not sure what he means exactly but check out the new teaser "Photographer" @ 34 sec


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2018)

@nac its all about light and they can carry everywhere. That we already saw 10 yrs back when sony entered mirrorless market..nothing new to tell.
I dont think there is anything left in full frame mirrorless which is not yet in market. Sony have already used all the tech in A7r3. (4k, inbody stabilisation, high fps, full covered cross focus point, control from app, can handle any lens with adapters, high quality EVF)

Nikon guys just want there f mount lenses to work on the mirrorless flawlessly...if nikon make it otherwise then its a recipe of disaster.


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 22, 2018)

If the adapter does not have a motor to power the older lenses (and as of now there is no sign that the adapter has such a motor) then a bunch of lenses are going to be left out.


----------



## nac (Aug 22, 2018)

He said (in the video) he can still use all his F mount lenses in this camera. I didn't know whether that was with adapter or not. Since you wanted to use your Nikon lenses, thought you could use that info.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 22, 2018)

Even sony started that you could use all the old lenses. But it needed a motorized adapter.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Even sony started that you could use all the old lenses. But it needed a motorized adapter.


Motorised for af lens right..if its afs with inbuilt motor then?

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 23, 2018)

Watched live streaming. Prime lens pricing are too much for hobbyist/amateurs. Hope I didn't hear the pricing numbers wrong.

Japanese market pricing info (converted to INR) and availability.
Z7 - 2.77 L Sep end
Z6 - 1.7 L Nov end
24-70 - 86k Sep end
35 f/1.8 72k Sep end
50 f/1.8 52.5k Oct end
FTZ adapter - 23k Sep end


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2018)

Hmm too costly..

 i will then go sony or d750/d800 way in comming days..

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 23, 2018)

Initial reaction to the new cameras seem to be: meh. Points of concern that have been raised include
* Single card slot, only accepts XQD cards for now (which I think are only made by Sony)
* Only 9 FPS, which drops to 5 FPS with metering
* Poor battery life of only 300+ shots per charge, which may have a very big impact on photographers who shoot in cold conditions (but there seems to be some doubt on the number of shots per charge as DP Review claims they got 1,600 shots)
* No 3D tracking for autofocus
* Lens adapter is a $250 additional purchase instead of an in-the-box accessory
* Some disclaimer on image stabilisation when using F mount lenses with the adapter
* The new, extra-large lens mount has an internal diameter of 55mm, just 1 mm more than Canon's current full frame lens mount, implying that Nikon has been behind all this while
* Quite a few jokes that, after all that hype about light, the first available lenses are f/4 and f/1.8
* The still-being-developed f/0.95 lens is only manual focus

It's pretty good for a first attempt, but the consensus seems to be that this is a camera that is designed to keep the Nikon faithful from jumping ship this Christmas shopping season rather than enticing Sony/Canon users to switch to Nikon. Better (and more expensive) cameras might appear in the future, but that is pure speculation for now.


----------



## nac (Aug 25, 2018)

nomad47 said:


> Anyone going for the new Nikon mirrorless'?


Not me. 
1. Size and weight is not an issue for me.
2. MILC is comparatively way over expensive than DSLR.
3. I am interested in still photography, not video. Though there are some pluses in MILC, I prefer DSLR for stills. 
4. And FF is too much for me, an hobbyist.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2018)

I saw many reviews of Nikon Z7 and my idea

1. Only targeted to existing Nikon users who have lenses. Others can move to more advanced Sony A7R3.
2. all setup is same as existing Nikon full frame
3. Nikon should release some cropped sensor mirrorless to test the water...how enthusiast will jump from Rs40k to Rs160k

and prices of lenses too much. I will wait for more from nikon.


----------



## nac (Sep 1, 2018)

Canon rumours says Canon gonna launch it's FF mirrorless and about a handful of lenses. Yes, new mount. No info about in body stabilization. Any interesting parties here?


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm interested in the technology, but no anywhere near rich enough to make an immediate purchase. Canon's approach is quite the opposite of Nikon - no teasers promising anything or speaking grandly of light. It is only in the last 3-4 days that we know (still only rumour) that a full frame MILC will be announced on Sep 5. Before that all credible sources were saying that Canon would make an announcement only in 2019, and the most we can expect on Sep 5 would be a fixed lens mirrorless full frame.
If the leaks that have arrived thus far through Noshita are true (and there's a good chance that some of them are) then this will be a very interesting launch. -6 EV autofocus, a 24-70 f/2.0 lens, an actual battery grip (not just batter pack as Nikon is promising), and a lens adapter for EF to RF that supports drop-in filters to sweeten the deal for those who hate adapters, are all likely to generate a lot of buzz as these are interesting features in themselves, and not just 'look ma, no mirror'. Camera availability is a bit of a question mark as the rumours state that pre-orders will not be immediately open, suggesting that this announcement is just to keep Canon's flock within their pasture. I think IBIS can be assumed to exist as only one of the RF lenses, which might be a macro lens, has image stabilisation indicated in its name.

The next interesting bit of gossip is that Panasonic will announce their full frame MILC on September 25. It would appear that the debate over mirrorless MILCs is well and truly over - they have arrived for everything other than the very top of the line.


----------



## nac (Sep 1, 2018)

May be Canon is announcing (if they are announcing) because Nikon has announced something.
Didn't know Panasonic was interested in FF market.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 2, 2018)

It seems like a repeat of the old story where the newbies were moving to digital and the pros stuck to film because it was more pure, gave better quality, had more flexibility etc etc. Then digital caught up in a big way and soon the world had moved to digital except some purists.

My guess is that by the time people move to mirrorless there will be some new tech that will start catching on (light feild was one of the hopes). Maybe it'll be drones now with people taking about the purity of actually going somewhere seeing the place and taking the shot rather than sending a drone to shoot what you can't even have seen


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2018)

@amlan it will be boring to send drones to do photography and we sitting at a place just watching. Isnt Photography hobbie for most of us , its about seeing the world and capturing.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm sure there are people lazy enough to this. People will start marking cool shot places on GPS for drones to go to. Go on vacation, tell drone to go and get the sunrise shot while you chill at hotel, sip tea and put checkins for that sunrise spot that needs a 10km hike at 4am to reach 

#fitnessgoals #exploringtheglobe #sleepisforsissies


----------



## nac (Sep 4, 2018)

Who asked for teaser from Canon? Here it is?






Looks like a camera to me. Is it gonna be a FF? Somehow back of my head, I think RF is still a rumour. Why would Canon make a complete different mount and make EF M lenses not compatible with RF mount or RF with EF M? Will know tomorrow...


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah, we will know tomorrow. But the complete spec sheet from the order form has leaked, as have renders of the camera and lenses. It's either an elaborate hoax which will backfire on Canon if the final release is underwhelming, or the many sources reporting the same thing are true: there will be a new RF mount, as it avoids compromising the future for short term gain. A possible secondary reason is that Canon will make it impossible for RF mount lens adapters to work on Sony cameras, locking Sony users out of the new lens goodies, such as the 24-70mm f/2.0 lens which might be the lens that sells the new camera given how so many people are drooling over it already. IBIS seems to be missing, as is Eye AF which is odd as the M series have that.

Of course, all the droolworthy specs in the world mean nothing if the camera doesn't work well. More than tomorrow's announcement, I am looking forward to seeing the camera in reviewers' and users' hands to see how well it performs. The Nikon Z seems to have raised quite a few concerns about its autofocus performance. Canon has used its M series as an incubator to field test their mirrorless technologies but actual usability in the wild is what counts.

And the next rumour is that, also coming this month, is Fuji's 'affordable' medium format mirrorless camera. These few weeks are turning into a very exciting time for photography nerds.


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2018)

Okay. EOS R is real. It's not rumour anymore.

I thought about watching it live if they are doing it live. But totally forgot it'. Remembered later in the evening and checked and it's already announced. Watched about a handful of videos from Canon USA youtube channel.

It does have eye AF, but IBIS is missing.
1.7x crop 4k videos like 5D M4?
Single SD card slot
There was no mode dial in early rumour images, now it's like a shutter button.
Pricing seems okay.
There is no official word (or I am yet to watch/read about it) about EF M to RF adapter or what's their stand on EFM cameras/lenses.
First impression of reviewers is not that good.
Only one dial?
No joystick, instead it does have touch and drag focus which is nice.
Existing Canon flashes are compatible?
Not impressive burst shooting
That capacitive touch thing is nice.
Seems like they rushed to announce this one as Nikon have announced something.

It's like they put some new things like digic 8 processor, borrowed 5D m4 sensor and put it in a mirrorless version of 6D m2.

@raja manuel Why did you think that Canon will make it impossible to use it's lenses by other camera users? Canon have an RF - EF adapter. Sony users now have to two adapters instead of one. RF to EF and metabones FE to EF adapter. Can't they use it in this fashion?


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 7, 2018)

nac said:


> @raja manuel Why did you think that Canon will make it impossible to use it's lenses by other camera users? Canon have an RF - EF adapter. Sony users now have to two adapters instead of one. RF to EF and metabones FE to EF adapter. Can't they use it in this fashion?


First of all, let me thank you for mentioning me correctly 
I don’t think Canon have an RF-EF adapter. I have only seen 3 adapters mentioned, and all are EF to RF adapters (Plain, Control Ring, Drop-In Filter). I don’t think an RF-EF adapter will be possible.



nac said:


> Existing Canon flashes are compatible?


I would assume this is the case. I am not aware of any reason why flashguns are affected by mirrorless/reflex mirror design, though I vaguely remember that Canon was rumoured to launch mirrorless optimised flashguns, but I thought that was only to do with the size of the flash for those who wanted a very compact package.



nac said:


> There is no official word (or I am yet to watch/read about it) about EF M to RF adapter or what's their stand on EFM cameras/lenses.


I haven’t heard of an official word either (though I may have missed it) but I think we can safely rule out an EOS M to RF adapter, based on the explanations I have read. The M has a flange distance of 18 mm, i.e., 2 mm shorter than the RF. It will have to be mounted inset into the RF mount for it to be able to focus on the sensor, and I haven’t heard of any sign of the RF mount supporting such inset mount capability.

I suppose the possibility exists that Canon could write some code into RF bodies that make them instruct the M lens to front focus, thus getting it to focus on the sensor. I don’t know if Canon will bother, as there may be performance issues that make the exercise unviable. And how many Nikon DSLR users put APSC lenses on their full frame bodies? Investing that much money into the body and then compromising it with an inappropriate lens is unlikely to appeal to many buyers.

The question assumes greater significance when posed the other way around: will an RF to M adapter be provided? The advantages are obvious: M-series users can build a collection of RF lenses before upgrading to a full frame, and RF-series users can use an M series as a backup or BTS camera. Unfortunately, and perplexingly, this also will not happen. There is only a 2 mm difference between the flange distance of the 2 mounts. A 2 mm thick adapter will not be possible. Canon seems to have chosen to sacrifice the M series and many people are wondering if its future is in doubt, though it is possible that Canon has user data to show that very few EF-S system buyers ever bought EF lenses beyond the 50mm f/1.8, and have preferred to have 2 distinct lens systems. Canon might still surprise us, though. They are still releasing new lenses for the M mount, so the system isn’t going anywhere in the near future.

Eye-AF is definitely a pleasant surprise. Portrait photographers, who are likely to be the primary audience for this camera, should be very pleased.

Canon have also released a whitepaper on the EOS R system. I would recommend this as a good read even for those who are not interested in the Canon ecosystem because it gives a good explanation for why the EF lens mount was no longer good enough, and the RF system is necessary. The shorter flange distance allows using a larger rear element that increases image quality, and avoids having a large front element. This enables creating lenses that are smaller, lighter, and optically superior than the older generation. Another interesting point is that the RF mount is also designed to permit higher volume and speed of data transfer between lens and camera which Canon seems to think is very important. They claim that this allows them to create much better images using DLO within the camera (for JPGs, and I suppose video) and on the desktop (for raw). This allows users to use the f/1.2 fully open without aberrations, and also avoid diffraction losses when the aperture is fully stopped down.

The whitepaper also says that Canon chose the 20mm flange distance because it had to be short enough to deliver superior optical performance while being long enough to provide sufficient mechanical strength to mount heavy lenses. The last point is interesting, as Sony has chosen a slightly shorter, and Nikon a much shorter, flange distance.

If I’m reading the whitepaper correctly, IBIS is coming – or at least, the design parameters support it. Whether Canon will actually implement it is a different question.

The detail in the whitepaper suggests that Canon was not rushed into an announcement by Nikon’s launch, though it is possible that both were rushed into launching products before the holiday shopping season begins due to Sony’s growing market share. I think both have launched minimum viable products, and we are likely to see more bodies, accessories, and capabilities appear as they become more comfortable with the direction the market is heading.


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2018)

raja manuel said:


> I don’t think Canon have an RF-EF adapter. I have only seen 3 adapters mentioned, and all are *EF to RF adapters*



That's what I meant 


raja manuel said:


> The question assumes greater significance when posed the other way around: will an *RF to M adapter *be provided


Again, that's what I meant. 


raja manuel said:


> Canon have also released a whitepaper on the EOS R system. I would recommend this as a good read even for those who are not interested in the Canon ecosystem


I will check that. It's 40+ page, will read it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2018)

hey nobody interested  in the price of Nikon mirrorless  just for comparision Nikon D850 MRP is 254000 and nikon D750 MRP is 126000.
Sony A7R II body 164000 and A7R3 body 251000

Just putting the comparable prices so nobody says Nikon has overpriced them 

Nikon Z7 body - 269000
z7+24-70 +adapter-326000
z7+24-70 - 314000
z7+adapter - 281000

z6 body - 169000
z6+24-70+adapter - 226000
z6+24-70 - 214000
z6+adapter - 181000

z24-70 - 78k
z35mm - 67k
z50mm - 50k

adapter -20k


----------



## nac (Sep 27, 2018)

^ So, they have announced pricing for Indian Market. In line with Japan pricing.

Pricing is too much, esp 50mm. There is no lens around ~10k like 50mm f/1.8 (F mount lens).
x-----------------------------------x-----------------------------------x​
Canon DSLR can use Nikon F mount lenses using adaptor and there are adaptors available. The difference between two mount's flange distance is 2.5mm. If this is possible, Sony/Nikon could adapt RF lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2018)

Good news is that panasonic leica and sigma will have same mount..i think more companies should join hands like fuji, olympus togather

More mount less choice for consumer..let there be competition like sd card or usb standardisation

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Sep 28, 2018)

Zeiss built Adobe Lightroom into its full-frame, fixed-lens ZX1 camera


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2018)

kaz said:


> Zeiss built Adobe Lightroom into its full-frame, fixed-lens ZX1 camera


Yaah saw the camera today morning...was surprised and found it interesting..maybe competing with leica..would cost very high.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Sep 29, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Yaah saw the camera today morning...was surprised and found it interesting..maybe competing with leica..would cost very high.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk



Yeah, it's costly $3000. But, it's good to see some innovation.

BTW, got GoPro Hero 7 Black delivered today


----------



## nac (Sep 29, 2018)

^ Samsung had made android camera before. Don't remember the model name, but they had made it some 3-4yrs ago


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2018)

kaz said:


> Yeah, it's costly $3000. But, it's good to see some innovation.
> 
> BTW, got GoPro Hero 7 Black delivered today



huh 3000$ thats a lot ...similar to Leica

What do you plan to do with GoPro Hero 7 ...congrats for new purchase


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 29, 2018)

kaz said:


> Yeah, it's costly $3000. But, it's good to see some innovation.
> 
> BTW, got GoPro Hero 7 Black delivered today


Congratulations, heard amazing things about the new hyper stabilization. You'll need to post some videos here for all of us to see


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 29, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> huh 3000$ thats a lot ...similar to Leica
> 
> What do you plan to do with GoPro Hero 7 ...congrats for new purchase


Its essentially a full frame camera, so the price is according to that


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Its essentially a full frame camera, so the price is according to that


Yea but its also fixed lens camera..35mm fixed..

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Sep 29, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> What do you plan to do with GoPro Hero 7 ...congrats for new purchase



Planning to use it on daily commute for safety reasons and weekend bike rides.


----------



## kaz (Sep 29, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Congratulations, heard amazing things about the new hyper stabilization. You'll need to post some videos here for all of us to see



Thanks, will surely share videos. Waiting for helmet mounts from Aliexpress which might arrive next week.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi,
I want to get into the Photography game in the next year or so.
What is the best beginner DSLR ?
The Nikon D3400 ? What kind of moolah should an absolute beginner be expected to spend ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2018)

Welcome @Nerevarine  ...

I would say first be very clear what you want to achieve in Photography ..blindly going for DSLR is not worth anymore.
if you really have that enthusiasm to travel and lug around 2 KG of photographic gear then you decided right 
I have seen most people leaving photography after shooting with Kit lens for a year after initial enthusiasm drops. 
Most reasons - heavy, additional bag to carry, costly lens, kit lens not enough for birds, hassle of changing lens every now and then.

if your interest is just good quality photographs then better go for RX100II or Panasonic FZ1000 which will cover a lot. 
If you have the patience and enthu to get inside then you are most welcome in this world


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2018)

regarding your question of moolah....what do you love to shoot most...the kit lens is lot capable for landscape and portrait...but it dont have the range for birds or macro..


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 3, 2018)

landscapes, portrait and macro. Not aiming for fast action (birds)
I want to practice using the stock 18-55 lens first, before moving on to the higher end ones. 
I am interested :
_ enthusiasm to travel and lug around 2 KG of photographic gear then you decided right_

Let me know all entry level DSLRs with their pro's and con's.
Im not buying now, will start buying body + 18-55 lens sometime within next 4-5 months. Will move to better lenses afterwards..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> landscapes, portrait and macro. Not aiming for fast action (birds)
> I want to practice using the stock 18-55 lens first, before moving on to the higher end ones.
> I am interested :
> _ enthusiasm to travel and lug around 2 KG of photographic gear then you decided right_
> ...


I would also suggest going for sony a6000 range of mirrorless..its the future..nikon and canon are lagging right now
I have heard its kit is very good

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 4, 2018)

Never thought I'd see a day where Sujoy recommends mirrorless

Welcome to the madness buddy, you'll realize that you can start photography even before you get your camera. Tons of amazing phone photographers out there. Start getting the basics right, read up on the web (digital photography school), check youtube (adorama) and start experiments on instagram. That'll give you an understanding of what you'll want in the camera you get


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2018)

Amlan its called moving with the wind..
I can see that ovf and grip in new mirrorless is lot better then those some yrs back ..it has evolved nicely..and now its time 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Oct 13, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Congratulations, heard amazing things about the new hyper stabilization. You'll need to post some videos here for all of us to see


Here you go, the stabilization is awesome. YouTube compression is too much, I tried different bitrates, but the video quality is still not as good as the original footage. For 1080p 60fps YouTube restricts the bitrate at 12Mbps and the original footage is 30Mbps.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2018)

@kaz stabilisation is really good...video has no jerks at all 

I bought a CPL for my 35mm. I already had a CPL for my 17-50 but now that I use 35mm almost 90% time when not shooting birds or insects, I needed one.


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 20, 2018)

Fascinating article on why Kodak died while Fujifilm thrived. It has interesting lessons that could shape the MILC wars as well.
Why Kodak Died and Fujifilm Thrived: A Tale of Two Film Companies


----------



## CRACING (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello Friends,

Posting after long time, though I have been watching this and photography thread regularly. I'm using same camera equipment's; haven't upgraded or bought new lenses.

One of my lens Nikon AF-S 35mm F1.8G had developed fungus inside rear element. One half centimeter and another of a mm dia and they kept increasing. First I checked with Nikon pickup center and they said the lens need to be sent to main service center and they will quote after checking the condition. It will take a week or two and if I refuse to repair then atleast I must pay for shipping cost.

Then I checked with 3rd party camera/lens repair center which is 38 years old. Shop owner is retired now so his son does the repair jobs. Both of them checked the lens and quoted around Rs. 700-800. They seemed reasonable and reliable so anyway handed over the lens yesterday and gave Rs 500 advance. Today I got the lens back and  fungus is totally removed without any noticeable traces of repair. Lens works fine and I'm happy that my favorite lens has recovered from cancer!

I always keep active silica gel with my lenses and hydrometer to keep track of humidity. Still fungus developed in this lens for the second time (First was on front element and I cleaned it myself). All other three lenses and camera don't have any fungus.

BTW; I'm getting Nikon Trendy Cap from Nikon School website. If you have several Nikon cameras and lenses, register in Nikon School website and add your camera equipment's with serial no. You'll get reward points and exchange them for goodies. Cap costs 200 points, Shirt 700 and so on.

Thats it for now.  

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2018)

CRACING said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Posting after long time, though I have been watching this and photography thread regularly. I'm using same camera equipment's; haven't upgraded or bought new lenses.
> 
> ...


Thats great..cost depends on amount of fungus..i took my 17-50 and they quoted 2k

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Dec 19, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Thats great..cost depends on amount of fungus..i took my 17-50 and they quoted 2k
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk



Yep and on which element its present. Its easy to remove and clean front and rear elements but inner ones are tricky.

Update: Today I got the Nikon Trendy Cap and its awesome. Design is different then shown in picture but still I like this yellow color accent and quality is also good.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 21, 2018)

Looks like now the mirrorless race will heat up

Nikon Z6 review: The best full-frame mirrorless camera for video

it'll be amazing to see how sony, panasonic and canon respond


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 16, 2019)

Any thoughts on Sony A6400 ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 16, 2019)

Vlogging camera  sony bamboozles evryone, adds intervalometer, excites evryone, removes IBIS shocks everyone. Itna to SRK movie me nahi hota hai


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 17, 2019)

It seems that people are more excited about the fact that the A7III is going to get intervalometer like the new camera. The eye autofocus for animals and the advanced Ai eye autofocus are also cool things to have. They have also improved  how can you transfer to mobile and how the new app system works.

The flip lens is still not as cool as the nikon swivel lenses but it seems like its atleast some improvement. Not sure why sony does not just copy that screen design (might be patented)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## kaz (Jan 19, 2019)

Some good discounts on camera lenses and tripods on Amazon and Flipkart
Tokina AT-X 116 PRO DX II AF 11 - 16 mm f/2.8 for Nikon Digital SLR Lens (Black, 52) @29k
Vanguard Aluminium Tripod Espod CX 203 AGH With PISTOL GRIP BALL HEAD @3.3k


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2019)

Canon CEO expects ILC market to shrink 50% by 2020 to just 5-6M units


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 29, 2019)

It shows the extent to which the casual shooters have been propping up the camera market. Serious shooters can soon expect to pay a lot more for their gear, or the manufacturers will have to settle for lower profits, with consequent slowdown in innovation, or find new ways to monetise.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 30, 2019)

raja manuel said:


> It shows the extent to which the casual shooters have been propping up the camera market. Serious shooters can soon expect to pay a lot more for their gear, or the manufacturers will have to settle for lower profits, with consequent slowdown in innovation, or find new ways to monetise.


This has also been evident in the price difference of starter to pro camera's and lenses. Expect this group to move to better mobile phones and pro level camera"s to get expensive


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> This has also been evident in the price difference of starter to pro camera's and lenses. Expect this group to move to better mobile phones and pro level camera"s to get expensive


Even i am begining to like the rx10v4 more then full frames...now that mobiles have already eaten up the p&s market in quality and features..i too feel i will not move to full frame unless some truly amazing technology comes up. Till then i am covered.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2019)

sujoyp said:


> Even i am begining to like the rx10v4 more then full frames


You mean this 1.3lakh camera & you actually own it,that's some serious money.
*gadgets.ndtv.com/cameras/news/sony-rx10-iv-superzoom-camera-price-india-specifications-1761203


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean this 1.3lakh camera & you actually own it,that's some serious money.
> Sony RX10 IV Camera Launched in India With Improvements Over RX10 III


No Man I dont own it..I mean I am more interested in it then D850 or bigger sensor DSLRs.
Maybe if I get something next it will be something like RX10MK4


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 31, 2019)

Also explains the trend that a lot more if the serious features are moving to mobile, face detect, raw files, timelapse, hyperlapse so most point and shoot camera's don't stand a chance anyhow. It becomes a case where only the most finicky users will move up to a full frame or APSC type setup and the others will have those features in their phones at all times


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2019)

sujoyp said:


> Maybe if I get something next it will be something like RX10MK4


This one too should cost above 1lakh,right?


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 31, 2019)

I wonder how long the APSC will last as well, especially at the lower end. A $1,0000+ phone is likely to give you better value than an entry level APSC camera if you are the kind who sticks to the kit lens or doesn't stray far from it. 5X optical zoom in a phone + computational photography means that only the 7D type cameras might survive (which might explain why Olympus launched a $3,000 micro 4/3 camera).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2019)

raja manuel said:


> A $1,0000+ phone


Is this right,that's ~7lakhs?


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 31, 2019)

No, sorry, that's one zero too many. Give it a few years and we might get there, though


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 31, 2019)

raja manuel said:


> No, sorry, that's one zero too many. Give it a few years and we might get there, though


The iphone XX definitely 

But i agree that with computers taking over optic functions like bokeh it might br better value to get a phone that does light feild type photography and simulate all the effects


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 3, 2019)

Some more thoughts on this, I'm in a wedding and I'm shooting with a manual 50mm 1.4 prime. Essentially all the phones around me have a dual camera and can detect faces and simulate the lens blur of my fast lens. They have high ISO boost and even shoot in low light. Plus they can upload to whatsapp/fb/Google/insta instantly while i have to thether. Even the pros here with flashes, tons of Gmaster and L lenses are not getting the same appreciation as the phone pics.

Guess the change of taste and the ability of the new tech to shoot better means we'll have to improve as well.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Some more thoughts on this, I'm in a wedding and I'm shooting with a manual 50mm 1.4 prime. Essentially all the phones around me have a dual camera and can detect faces and simulate the lens blur of my fast lens. They have high ISO boost and even shoot in low light. Plus they can upload to whatsapp/fb/Google/insta instantly while i have to thether. Even the pros here with flashes, tons of Gmaster and L lenses are not getting the same appreciation as the phone pics.
> 
> Guess the change of taste and the ability of the new tech to shoot better means we'll have to improve as well.


Amlan you are right...if its not specifically for photography, i have stopped taking my dslr..dslr photos are not soo beautiful out of camera..also people want pics then n there to share the fun..nobody wants to wait.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2019)

And that is the reason i am soo interested in rx10v4 ...it has all tech..great reach..good glass.. 1 inch sensor..wish the price becomes bit reasonable

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes, we'll have to improve/adapt as well. We'll either have to embrace the mobile world and become mobile shooters as well (I guess we're already part of the way there), or we'll have to use our big boy cameras for stuff that we can't do with a mobile phone, or where instant gratification is not a priority. Mobile phones have wide angle photography pretty well covered, but the long focal length area still stands for the time being, as does greater dynamic range in a single shot. BIF is one example, though even there it is access to the birds that will be very important.
Flash photography is another area where mobile is unlikely to make a big impact. Even though we already have some external flash solutions for mobile (I've heard of them for the iPhone at least) it doesn't have the convenience factor that's a large part of mobile photography's appeal. We are used to lugging around large and heavy pieces of equipment so we're no strangers to inconvenience 
Another area I can think of is image editing. The quick and dirty editing apps in phones deliver what 99% of what people want, but everyone has photos that look similar. We need to develop a unique look that will also appeal to the 1%.

A different way to look at it is that photography is not just about the photograph; it is also about the experience - the experience of being photographed. It is a small luxury that many people enjoy, like going to a restaurant when they can have the same food delivered at home. Despite the rise of the mobile phone and selfies I have done a lot of portraiture in the last one year which is quite unusual for me. 

Speaking for myself, I take photographs for my own pleasure and not necessarily because my photos appeal to others, though it is nice when that happens. Assuming that continues to be true in the years to come, mobile photography is unlikely to affect my approach to photography any more than it already has.

Having said all that, I am aware that someday, and the day may not be far away, I may be the equivalent of someone who still shoots film today. Perhaps I should learn to sing, dance or play music as a Plan B


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm sure even people who shoot film have their place this is like being a specialist in processing and developing film. The whole craziness of a DSLR might get rendered obsolete soon.

Stuff like this Sony teases smartphones with 3D ToF sensors; may give us a glimpse of future smartphones

In my mind its going to be the ability to tell stories, the ability to get that decisive moment that'll help keep us relevant.

The problem is that most of the learning i do is the tools, lightroom, how to use a function on the camera, how TTL metering works on a flash etc. What would be a great place to learn the story/asthetics part of photography?


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 7, 2019)

Story and aesthetics are important for mobile photography too. The difference between mobile cameras and dedicated cameras lie in technical capability and ergonomics. As for learning the art of telling stories, how good is your writing, and how good are you as a raconteur?
A possible way to practice telling stories with a camera is to first write the caption for the photo, then take the photo. This is a technique borrowed from product design - create the product brochure first, then create the actual product.

Next week looks like a big week for Canon: 5 RF lenses and a basic full frame mirrorless camera for a crazy stupid low price. Looks like they are trying to build an ecosystem before they launch their pro series, including a 100 MP MILC.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 9, 2019)

Let me try the caption before the photo approach. I also need to find out what a racounter is 

If you've seen littlecoal on insta a lot of his photos were phone clicks. Absolutely amazing at story telling and minimalism though


----------



## billubakra (Feb 13, 2019)

sujoyp said:


> Amlan you are right...if its not specifically for photography, i have stopped taking my dslr..dslr photos are not soo beautiful out of camera..also people want pics then n there to share the fun..nobody wants to wait.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk





izzikio_rage said:


> I'm sure even people who shoot film have their place this is like being a specialist in processing and developing film. The whole craziness of a DSLR might get rendered obsolete soon.
> 
> Stuff like this Sony teases smartphones with 3D ToF sensors; may give us a glimpse of future smartphones
> 
> ...





raja manuel said:


> Story and aesthetics are important for mobile photography too. The difference between mobile cameras and dedicated cameras lie in technical capability and ergonomics. As for learning the art of telling stories, how good is your writing, and how good are you as a raconteur?
> A possible way to practice telling stories with a camera is to first write the caption for the photo, then take the photo. This is a technique borrowed from product design - create the product brochure first, then create the actual product.
> 
> Next week looks like a big week for Canon: 5 RF lenses and a basic full frame mirrorless camera for a crazy stupid low price. Looks like they are trying to build an ecosystem before they launch their pro series, including a 100 MP MILC.



Few cents from a noob, I saw a professional photographer using high end phones like the Galaxy's and Pixel's to take photos. His reason- they are less expensive, convenient, takes almost the same quality photos, yes there is a difference between a dslr and a phone's camera but it is negligible. Also he said that the videos can be live streamed. I don't have a dslr and don't use my phone's camera much so can't comment. Will the phone's camera replace the dslr in the future? Not for the enthusiasts I think.


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, I have seen wedding photographers use phone camera. But that's just an additional thing, they don't cover the whole wedding in phone camera. And I don't remember if they have printed any of those photos in the album, it's just for online publishing in their website, FB etc...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2019)

Phone camera wont replace dslr anytime..phone camera cant be printed big..it dont have the sharpness..it cant zoom beyond twice yet..sensor too small for any low light usage

What phone camera can do is availibility...its always available so u dont miss any quick snap..

Dslr was never ment to be used for strange pout pics people do with front camera  it was for professionals and enthusiasts and will be for them only 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 14, 2019)

The new Canon has arrived - full frame camera for just $1,300. To put that in perspective, the 80D was launched for $1,200. Price includes an extension grip (no battery, just larger grip) and EF lens adapter. Even has an articulating screen. Has some compromises at that price, but has a lot of people excited about being able to finally afford a full frame. The camera is small and very light; reportedly, body + 35 f/1.8 is just 750g, making it a good vacation/walkabout camera.

6 new lenses announced (not launched, they will arrive later this year). Includes three f/2.8 lenses that cover focal lengths from 15mm to 200 mm. The 70-200 is turning a lot of heads because of its very compact form. IBIS is also under development, though I don't think that should surprise anyone. The only question is how well combined lens and body stabilisation will work.

The mirrorless war is in full swing


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 15, 2019)

Saw some reviews, definitely not a sony killer yet but it does win in terms of the ergonomics, ease of use, amazing lenses and their cost, the crazy good touch screen and of course the fact thats its amazingly priced.

Hope that this moves brands to more affordable full frames and lenses.


And more news arrives

Fujifilm X-T30 is a $900 mirrorless camera with most of X-T3's important bits


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2019)

When will Nikon anounce there models ..waiting for d760 and an affordable z series in the line of d610.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm waiting for a price drop in the sony series, and the new firmware update. The new cams are amazing, probably the first time I'm questioning why I'm in the sony ecosystem


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 17, 2019)

We appear to be at an interesting crossroads now: a very highly specced APS-C mirrorless, or relatively lower specced full frame for rather similar prices. The good news is that there is something for everyone. The bad news is that we don't know what we will want in future and who will best serve those needs. Canon's current strategy of releasing low(er) end mirrorless with high end lenses is simultaneously reassuring and confusing. Canon have said they will release a pro level R camera only when they can meet expectations, which I assume means whenever they can create a camera to take on Sony and they do not have the capability to do that right now - either that or they are concerned about the profitability of cameras in the current market and prefer to play it safe by releasing drool worthy lenses where they know they can make a lot of money until the market situation is clearer.

I am very curious to know what Nikon is up to. Are they quietly developing something that will stun the world, or just floundering around?


----------



## Fubar (Mar 31, 2019)

Anyone know where I can buy a Ricoh GR III in Kolkata? Secondly Any information when is Fujifilm XF 16mm f/2.8R WR lens releasing in India?


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2019)

They don't have wide presence like Canon or Nikon in India. 

Better check Ricoh India and Fuji India.


----------



## kaz (Oct 14, 2020)

Guys, planning to get a tripod for my Nikon D5200 in the upcoming sale. Would be mostly used for stills along with a 55-200mm and 35mm f1.8 lens, please provide options under ₹5k


----------



## CRACING (Oct 14, 2020)

kaz said:


> Guys, planning to get a tripod for my Nikon D5200 in the upcoming sale. Would be mostly used for stills along with a 55-200mm and 35mm f1.8 lens, please provide options under ₹5k



I have Vanguard CX203AP which I use for my Nikon D5300 with 70-300mm, 50mm, 35mm and etc lenses. It is made of aluminum but very solid and sturdy. I got it 4 years ago for ~3k and now it is being sold for 5k by 3rd party sellers. Also there is a newer model (Vanguard Vesta 233AP) which looks similar as mine but little lightweight (as per specs) and doesn't come with carry bag.


----------



## kaz (Oct 14, 2020)

CRACING said:


> I have Vanguard CX203AP which I use for my Nikon D5300 with 70-300mm, 50mm, 35mm and etc lenses. It is made of aluminum but very solid and sturdy. I got it 4 years ago for ~3k and now it is being sold for 5k by 3rd party sellers. Also there is a newer model (Vanguard Vesta 233AP) which looks similar as mine but little lightweight (as per specs) and doesn't come with carry bag.




Thanks, I guess stock will arrive for the 203AP. Will also keep a check on the price of 233AP.


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2021)

CIPA shipments stats - 2020

For the first time Mirrorless camera overtook DSLR in shipments @ 55%. More no. of manufacturers making Mirrorless and more no. of models of Mirrorless being launched every year compared to DSLR. It's to be expected. And this year CIPA recorded the biggest drop in shipments @41%, shipments to Europe and America dropped over 50%. Largely due to this pandemic, expecting it will get better this year at least a bit.


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2021)




----------

